# Bewerte das Avatar von dem User über dir!



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Hiho...dann mal los!!!!wie findet ihr meins!!!





Bemerkung vom Mod/kleine Regeländerung:
Schreibt zu eurer Bewertung bitte einen Kommentar, was ihr mögt bzw. nicht mögt und wie ihr zu eurer Bewertung kommt.


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

is das nen Spawn oder venom ? 

2/10


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

bewerte das aussehen des report knopfes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> bewerte das aussehen des report knopfes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



schlichtes aussehen und doch eine so gewaltige funktion 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. Februar 2008)

8/10 Netter Schädel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (28. Februar 2008)

What's next?
Bewerte die Begründung des Mods, der das Thema schliessen wird (Bitte nur Hellseher und angehende Propheten)? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

bewerte den Forumsrang
bewerte meine letzten 10 Beitraege
bewerte meine my buffed seite
bewerte den sinn meines 3 tage banns


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

hmm welcher Simpsons char is das eigentlich Grivok ?

ansonstne 10/10

meine Medialen kräfte sagen das die schöne Tikume dicht machen wird


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Wie wärs mit: Bewerte den Extraversionsgrad des Thread-Erstellers?

11/10


Ist Tikume weiblichen Geschlechts?!


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

ich trau mich hier nich zu posten -_-

bin immer nur anner arbeit hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Das ist doch ähnlich wie das andere das muss man nicht reporten

zu Theroas: 6/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> is das nen Spawn oder venom ?
> 
> 2/10



es ist VENOM!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

THIS IS SPARTAAA !!!... ääääh VENOM !!!

und das bei Theroas ist Son-Goku ! der bekommt immer 10/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


jaja deine meinung!!


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> bewerte das aussehen des report knopfes
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



333000000 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ot: fand venom immer doof ;d genau wie spidermön


----------



## Theroas (28. Februar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> THIS IS SPARTAAA !!!... ääääh VENOM !!!
> 
> und das bei Theroas ist Son-Goku ! der bekommt immer 10/10




Dann möchte ich erwähnen, daß es sich bei Dogars Avatar um *Murray* handelt,
den sehr kühnen, weltherrscherisch veranlagten Dämonenschädel aus der Monkey
Island Reihe.

10/10


----------



## Sweny (28. Februar 2008)

5/10
naja nicht mein ding :-/


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

Dogar schrieb:


> hmm welcher Simpsons char is das eigentlich Grivok ?



es gibt ne seite, da kann man sich seinen eigenen simpsons-ava erstellen
ist also customized


----------



## Menora (28. Februar 2008)

6/10


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Allein für die Kekse^^ 10/10


----------



## claet (28. Februar 2008)

sorry für ot, aber baumkuschla, kannst du mal eine einzige stunde deine sig in ruhe lassen?!

hast du charakterstörungen?? 

@ankatu
10/10 ( 8,5 + tittenbonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Guibärchen (28. Februar 2008)

0/10 wo nix is...


----------



## The Holy Paladin (28. Februar 2008)

Naja sorry aber den Screen find ich nicht so gut gelungen deshalb 4/10.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Läuft zu schnell, ist nen Pala und ne Alli dazu...

Naja, aber für T2 gibbet noch 5 Punkte.^^

5/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Geilo.
10/10.

Menora...Uhm...?
Gedankenübertragung oder alles nur geklaut?
Wenn ersteres: Willkommen im Club, und sag Sweny mal guten Tag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

Sieht gut aus der Schädel^^ 8/10

Edith: Zu langsam. 

Also der WTF-Bär ist auch ganz nice gibt 7/10


----------



## Ars_Mc_Ars (28. Februar 2008)

7/10

ich mag tanzende Bananen und das Bananaphone ^^


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

geniale katze...boah die mimik^^
hammer 10/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Tschduldigung, aber was soll das sein?
Sieht aus wie n Dreadlord, der ne Ladung Tätowiermaschinen auf die Rübe bekommen hat.

1/10 Gnadenpunkt, weil ich immer noch glaube, dass du das besser kannst.


----------



## Dogar (28. Februar 2008)

der WTF Panda passt zu deinem Post ^^

10/10

das soll ne Wii bedienung sein glaube ich


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2008)

Beißt der Schädel oder will der nur spielen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ich meinte auch seinen vorherigen Ava. Jetzt siehts aus wie jemand, der kein Fieberthermometer benutzen kann. :X

X_X

Klunker: Geiler Screen. 10/10.


----------



## K0l0ss (28. Februar 2008)

Hm...wann wird hier wohl der erste Aufpasser reinschauen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


BTT: 10/10. Ich liebe das Pic. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (28. Februar 2008)

Hm..6/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2008)

Pinguine ftw 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

pinguuu inc 200/10 find den cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


&/Ià/é&à£éç%Pè&% ... immer diese reinposter WAAAAA

Klunkaa deins find ich irgendwie naja doof ^^ find die sig mit den katzen besser 3/10


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2008)

schrift zu klein,6/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (28. Februar 2008)

ich muss was wichtiges sagen....DER PINGU IST UNSCHLAGBAR!!!!!!!!

10/10 mit * xD


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

komischer mensch mit ner wii remote im kopf ..
0/10 find das doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> schrift zu klein,6/10



hmm ist nedma mein bild .. ma kuken ob ichs mal schön hinbekomme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: weis einer wo ich das bild ohne text herbekomme? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 doofet google wills nid sagen


----------



## Vakeros (28. Februar 2008)

10/10 die katze is genial


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Editiers mit GIMP raus, dürfte nich zu lange dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da chopi übergangen wurd: 10/10, tabledancing Tetra-Pak an die Macht!


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

hehe    gefällt mir  10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (28. Februar 2008)

7/10 RAGNAROK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Februar 2008)

Erinnert mich an meine alten Ragnarok-Zeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 für den Knight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Vorposter zu schnell

7/10 für den Anime Kopf, weil ich Anime mag aber die Figur ned kenn.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

ist das dein eigenes Tatto?

hat Style darum mal 9/10 da ich nicht so ein Tatto Fan bin aber das sieht echt cool aus


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

der vogel erinnert mich an ragnarok oder so ;d naja 
7/10 fand das spiel doof 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ahja und my bild is nun bisle schöner ;d btw lesbarer ..


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

is besser jetz
mag aber keine katzen daher
3/10


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ist das dein eigenes Tatto?
> 
> hat Style darum mal 9/10 da ich nicht so ein Tatto Fan bin aber das sieht echt cool aus




Jup is mein eigenes, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 @ minastirit, is besser zu lesen ;P

Edit: Waaaah, ich schaffs wohl nie nen Post schnell genug abzuschicken -.-

7/10 an trolli


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

hehe das Bild ist so genial  10/10

schon klar es dich an Ro erinnert es ist ja auch mein Char in Ro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: man ihr postet zu schnell, ist für Minas die Bewertung

@PuRity: ist das auf der Schulter?


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> is besser jetz
> mag aber keine katzen daher
> 3/10



du magst keine KATZEN?? .. 
5/10 mag demos nicht

@tatoo da es deins ist 8/10 finde das hat style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


qonix hab ich ja bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Finde die Katze ziemlich lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Ein Brennender Schädel am morgen und du hast sorgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


find den cool 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fhawn (28. Februar 2008)

Da ich ein großer Tierfreund bin, bekommst du eine 9 von 10 *g*


----------



## -PuRity- (28. Februar 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hehe das Bild ist so genial  10/10
> 
> schon klar es dich an Ro erinnert es ist ja auch mein Char in Ro
> 
> ...




Ajo, auf der rechten.

10/10 für Fhawn, Panther roxx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (28. Februar 2008)

6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (28. Februar 2008)

Ich kann Icehockey nicht leiden. 1 Punkt bekommst Du, weil Du überhaupt einen Avatar hast.

1/10


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

einfach nur Geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Was des? N Golem aus Westfall, der in ne Todesstern-Müllpresse geraten ist?
Achso, Raknarok. Sieht lustig aus. 8/10.


----------



## Grivok (28. Februar 2008)

der wtf-baer bleibt Kult 8/10
aber ihr bewertet euch immer wieder selber...daehr wird es langweilig


----------



## Qonix (28. Februar 2008)

Nice, ein selbst gemacht Simpson-Avatar aber etwas zu normal

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

der simpsons style typ den ich ned kenn .. 6/10 ..
immer die reinposter-.-


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Miau!

10/10. Lolcats, nicht nur von der Seite, sind toll. Und suez. o,.o


----------



## Noxiel (28. Februar 2008)

8/10

WTF-Bär und schneller als ich gepostet, das will was heißen.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Psyco schurken aus s&f .. immer doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dat edit ding meint ich soll bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2008)

bessere schrift, 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

tanzendes milch ding das mich irgendwie immer dustig macht .. obwohl ich mir dann immer ne cola oder so hol hmm..
7/10


----------



## pingu77 (28. Februar 2008)

Tanzende Milchpackung, mal was neues, 8/10


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2008)

screens sind nie gut in avas,kp was der darstellt >.<
3/10


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Das ist Ony in SW, du Tüte!
Aber bist ja Hordler. *Zu Axt und Zauberstab greif*


----------



## chopi (28. Februar 2008)

was macht ony in sw? ihr kleinen perversen arschlöcher die braucht viel raum und muss 3mal gassi gehn-.-
wtf bär einfach nur bärig

gesalzene erdnüsse/gesalzene erdnüsse


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Stichwort: Zugangsquest Onys Bruchbude, dem angesagtesten Schuppen in den ganzen Dustwallow Marshs.

Die ist zuerst Lady Prestor, dann transt sie sich in Ony, murkst Windsor ab und verflüssigt sich.


----------



## Huntara (28. Februar 2008)

9/10

Ich mag Bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

und ich bilder von schönen frauen ;D 9/10


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

und ich Kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

bananen mag ich aber ned ;d
sig find ich cool aber naja
3/10 ;d


----------



## Yozoshura (28. Februar 2008)

aber ich mag Kätzchen immernoch genauso 9/10 ^^


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

die Banane ist genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

Moppelpost pls löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (28. Februar 2008)

einfach geil 10/10


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

7/10 Punkten.
Ich mag Animes nicht soo...


----------



## Ankatu (28. Februar 2008)

Edith: Lurock du Sack!...einfach daziwschenposten....naja...Drudenfuss...ganz okay, aber mir gefällt nicht, dass er mir Pech an den Hals wünschen soll...das Pentakel muss anderstrum...8/10


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Ankatu schrieb:


> Edith: Lurock du Sack!...einfach daziwschenposten....naja...Drudenfuss...ganz okay, aber mir gefällt nicht, dass er mir Pech an den Hals wünschen soll...das Pentakel muss anderstrum...8/10


He, wollen wir hier mal was klarstellen! Ich bin vllt ein Sack, aber
ich habe ganze 2 Minuten vor dir gepostet! Außerdem ist das kein
Drudenfuß sondern Homer J. Simpson... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

[strg] + [f5] ftw!
homer simpson!! da kann ich nich anders
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

@ lurock du hast so oder so 10 von mir ..
homer is imbAAA


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

ich seh bei lurock das pentagramm waser immer hat(te). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> ich seh bei lurock das pentagramm waser immer hat(te).
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





riesentrolli schrieb:


> [strg] + [f5] ftw!
> [...]


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

uppsala^^


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Is ne tolle Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und der Ava ist mal hart geil. 10/10


----------



## Ollav (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Is ne tolle Stadt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich mag den Panda ^^ 9/10 vor allem weil er mich wegen den vielen Fragezeichen mich toll an meinen Arbeitskollegen erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

anime girl ;d schaut aus wie so ein kitty girl ;D 9/10 find die cool


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ich mag den Panda ^^ 9/10 *vor allem weil er mich wegen den vielen Fragezeichen mich toll an meinen Arbeitskollegen erinnert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lolz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dein Ava sieht cool aus. Auch wenn ich bis jetzt noch nie einen Manga/Anime in den Händen gehalten habe.

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

WTF???
Nein scherz der panda ist cool.Ich hab ihn auch gefunden als ich 'WTF' bei google eingegeben hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

ohne worte
10/10


----------



## Zachrid (28. Februar 2008)

Oh, ist das Joschka? 6/10

Woher ich den Avi habe: www.doctorsteel.com
Was die für Musik machen: Fibonacci Sequence (link gefixt)
Und nicht zu vergessen: "Propaganda"


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Februar 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Oh, ist das Joschka? 6/10
> 
> Woher ich den Avi habe: www.doctorsteel.com
> Was die für Musik machen: Fibonacci Sequence
> Und nicht zu vergessen: "Propaganda"


sehr geil!
der 2te link funzt zwar net aber trotzdem sehr geil
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> Oh, ist das Joschka? 6/10
> 
> Woher ich den Avi habe: www.doctorsteel.com
> Was die für Musik machen: Fibonacci Sequence (link gefixt)
> Und nicht zu vergessen: "Propaganda"



find den typ irgendwie cool ;d links kuk ich grad an .. 
atm 6/10 mal kuken wie die links so sind ^^
edit meint : oO klingt wirr aber irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 +1


----------



## RubenPlinius (28. Februar 2008)

^ 8/10
10/10 weils ne schöne aufnahme ist
- 2 weil ich stein/molotov werferei nicht mag^^
edit: mist, hat sich auf riesentrolli bezogen^^

edit2: @ minastirit
9/10
endgeil und ur süß^^
-1 weil man sich schon weit vorbeugen muss um die schrift lesen zu können^^

hab mir mal eben weil mir fad war n ava mit http://www.sp-studio.de/ gebastelt
ich find ihn nicht wirklich optimal, aber mal was anderes
was sagt ihr?

salut


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> ^ 8/10
> 10/10 weils ne schöne aufnahme ist
> - 2 weil ich stein/molotov werferei nicht mag^^
> edit: mist, hat sich auf riesentrolli bezogen^^
> ...



der klaune schaut irgendwie naja aus wie von southpark geklaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10 find den lustig
ahja und wenn ich schrift noch grösser mach als ich so schon verändert hab siet man vom bild noch weniger .. avas hier müssen einfach so klein sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (28. Februar 2008)

10 weil southpark, aber -3 wegen selbsgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Februar 2008)

das bild ist relativ ungenau irgendwie ;d aber immerhin ne ingame aufnahme und kein standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Jácks (28. Februar 2008)

GEIIIIL...so geil und süß 10/10^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Zwei komische Hütchen und ein komischer Spruch....
7/10 Punkten, weil du es bist.


----------



## Klunker (28. Februar 2008)

Call me Homer Jay Simpsons ang give me 10/10 points 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

10/10, nachzulesen paar Seiten vor dem hier.

*counterpushing*


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

10/10 Punkten.
Der Bär ist kuhl!


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Das geht postwendend zurück. Wer kann bei so einer attraktiven geistreichen Person widerstehen? Ich sag nur: SPIDERSCHWEIN.


----------



## Heilmichnich (28. Februar 2008)

Bär war ja schon, also pentagramm 7/10
naja is halt nur nen pentagramm ^^


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Was für ein Pentagramm? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein Avatar hat 10/10 Punkten verdient!


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Lurock du Klappspaten -.-


----------



## Lurock (28. Februar 2008)

Veragron schrieb:


> Lurock du Klappspaten -.-


Ja, was?


----------



## Veragron (28. Februar 2008)

Querposter. Sowas gehört bestraft. Nur weil ****** buffed mal wieder hängt.


----------



## Kleinesschaf (28. Februar 2008)

8/10---der panda is süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Februar 2008)

mhm so wie dein Ava guck ich uch in ca 3 Stunden in  der Bio Klausur. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Ein sich bewegener Zwerg in dunkler Rüstung der zu einem imaginären Rythmus klatscht. 

4/10

Innerhalb weniger Augenblicke den Ava geändert?
0/10

Ein "Ihr könnt Euch all als Gefickt betrachten" entspricht so garnicht meinem Geschmack, eigentllich recht primitiv.


----------



## Theroas (29. Februar 2008)

Ist dieser Thread so ne Art Therapie?

"10 Minderjährige bewerten sich im Kreis bevor sie in die Schule gehen und bauen dabei Selbstvertrauen auf."

oder

"Wetten ich ändere meinen Avatar schneller als die anderen ihn neu bewerten können?"



Ich dachte immer solche Threads laufen SO ab:

*Bewertung*

*Kommentar*

Und der nächste bitte. Und der Vorposter: Klappe zu.



Sonst entsteht doch keine Kette, eher eine Art Stille-Post mit ADS.



Noxiel:

nachdenklicher Schurke. Worüber er wohl sinniert?

07/10


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Kleiner Einwurf meinerseits (Ich brauche nicht bewertet zu werden)

DAS IST KEIN SCHURKE!!!!!! 
Richard sein Name, Warlock seine Berufung.

Ich muß dieses Missverständnis endlich aufklären, wer mehr wissen will, folge dem Link in meiner Signatur.


----------



## Dalmus (29. Februar 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> DAS IST KEIN SCHURKE!!!!!!
> Richard sein Name, Warlock seine Berufung.


Dann bekommst Du von mir 10/10 Punkten für den Warlock, der sich als Schurke verleidet hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*duck und renn*


----------



## Noxiel (29. Februar 2008)

Der als Schurke verkleidete Warlock zaubert Dir gleich mal einen Ring um die Augen, Junge!

_hust_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> Ist dieser Thread so ne Art Therapie?
> 
> "10 Minderjährige bewerten sich im Kreis bevor sie in die Schule gehen und bauen dabei Selbstvertrauen auf."
> 
> ...




kleiner Einwurf meinerseits (ich brauche auch nicht bewertet zu werden, ich ernte sowieso wieder ein "wo nix is, kann ich nix bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Theroas, du hast gesagt, was ich schon seit 5 Seiten denke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab trotzdem alles gelesen, bin ich ein Freak?!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

@Noxiel:
10/10
lfg ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (29. Februar 2008)

Geil,

9/10


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

finde du hast n geiles schwert...deswegen...7/10


----------



## b1ubb (29. Februar 2008)

9/10

ich mag solche sprüche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

da du es bist 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> da du es bist 4/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



grivok wie hast du deinen simpsons als unbewegte figur hierhin bekommen...habe auch so einen acc gemacht und will meinen jetzt als avatar


----------



## b1ubb (29. Februar 2008)

Grivok schrieb:


> da du es bist 4/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



dann hab ich jetzt ein anderen 

wie is der 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? =)


----------



## Grivok (29. Februar 2008)

die sonnenbrille hat style 
fuer die brille kriegst du 8 punkte
macht in summe 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (29. Februar 2008)

das will ich meinen das die sonnenbrille style hat 

ist auch eine oakley 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) (29. Februar 2008)

sonnenbrille?
wo? xD


----------



## kintaroohe (29. Februar 2008)

Ich find dat mit den Keksen und der dunklen Seite einfach hammer woher ist das ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 zum toppic: Baumkuschla - jo nice Avatar xD


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Lol, jedesmal ein Kätzchen wenn ich bewerte.

Es bleibt dabei, ich mag Kätzchen 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

7/10


----------



## Menora (29. Februar 2008)

@ vera: das teil benutz ich auch in icq (schon länger)


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Ich find den Spruch cool, 8/10


----------



## Trel (29. Februar 2008)

sau geiler tanz...

name nur vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Gwynny (29. Februar 2008)

iiiiiie Oger! Seit Duskwood verhasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


02/10


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

8/10 
und des auch nur weil er/sie mir winkt^^


----------



## Yozoshura (29. Februar 2008)

Naja, gefällt mir nicht besonders und hackt irgendwie ein wenig :S 
4/10

Edit:
Das war zum Bild davor.

Diese Katze gibt wie bei jeder Katze 9/10 + Weedbonus 10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wobei das wahrscheinlich kein THC ist, sonst würden die Augen eher zu als auf gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Dracun (29. Februar 2008)

10/10 
des ist mein lieblingssmily
Jaa wie ich sie liebe^^


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

Die Banane xD
10/10

edit:
DIE KATZE xD 
11/10


----------



## Guibärchen (29. Februar 2008)

10/10 weil ich das erte mal als ich das bild sah, dachte die katze sitzt auf nem sack >_<


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

ähm, sorry, aber worauf sitzt die katze denn? ich versteh das bild net?!

( mich bitte bei den bewertungen einfach auslassen )


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ähm, sorry, aber worauf sitzt die katze denn? ich versteh das bild net?!
> 
> ( mich bitte bei den bewertungen einfach auslassen )


auf Fingern!
Schau:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trel (29. Februar 2008)

katzen im elektroschock style

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



<< und Oger weil ich des Trinket hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bin auch auf allen killshots meiner gilde als Oger drauf...


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

9/10 Punkten, ich steh auf Oger!


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shênya (29. Februar 2008)

Habs nich so mit hockey ^^ 7/10 dennoch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

6/10 Punkten.
Irgendso ein Elfen-Viech... Ich bin Ork-Fan, ich mag nur ihre Ohren an meinen Ketten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (29. Februar 2008)

Ich schaue jeden Tag um 18 Uhr Simpsons um den Sendeplatz zu bewahren, demnach von mir lockere 10/10

Sodele, hab mich mal erbarmt und mir auch ein Avatar besorgt. 
Zusätzlich dürft ihr raten wie ich im RL heiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JuliyReloaded (29. Februar 2008)

Hallo Mario :>


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

3/10 Punkten.
Ice-Hockey interessiert mich nicht und ich kenn den Typ nicht.


----------



## Thoor (29. Februar 2008)

10/10
5 weils Simpson ist
5 weils Homer ist


----------



## Kindgenius (29. Februar 2008)

8/10
5 weils das mal mein lieblingschar in One piece war
3 weil das animiert ist^^


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Ein komisches Ding in Ritterrüstung... lol... dafür geb ich dir 8/10 Punkten, irgendwie witzig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (29. Februar 2008)

Das ist sone psyco japaner katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^
8/10

lurock hab ische ja schon bewörtet ;d


----------



## Sweny (29. Februar 2008)

10/10 :>


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Februar 2008)

gleiche begründung wie beim ava von minas: ich mag keine katzen daher
3/10


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

yes baby anarchie...das ist die richtige einstellung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*auf anarchie sticker auf gitarre schiel*
8/10


----------



## Lurock (29. Februar 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Zwei komische Hütchen und ein komischer Spruch....
> 7/10 Punkten, weil du es bist.


----------



## Jácks (29. Februar 2008)

verstehst du das bild nicht?

btw:HOMER!!! 10/10


----------



## claet (1. März 2008)

hm .. 

wir starten mal in der mitte bei 5

+2 wegen pacman kult bonus
-1 weil zu viel text
+1 wegen des spruches

7/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. März 2008)

Mario...ich hasse diesen warmen Klempner...

1/10.


----------



## Ankatu (1. März 2008)

Yeahhh...Ghost Rider.... 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. März 2008)

ein schönes bild ist immer gut .. aber ehm was hat die da eigentlich dazwischen? 
irgendwie erkenn ich das ned ^^
9/10


----------



## Menora (1. März 2008)

hmm 7/10


----------



## Guibärchen (1. März 2008)

spruch is geil 
8/10


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

nicht son guter shot...6/10


----------



## Noxiel (1. März 2008)

8/10

Da ich spontan lachen mußte als ich die Pac-Man Geister gesehen habe. 

Nostalgie pur! ^^


----------



## Guibärchen (1. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nicht son guter shot...6/10



jo, geht aber net arg besser, oder?

wird halt alles kleiner -> http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2780/cuteguipv2.png

@ über mir, woher is das pic? hab shcon kurtze comik ausschnitte gesehen aber kp wo das original is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (1. März 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> @ über mir, woher is das pic? hab shcon kurtze comik ausschnitte gesehen aber kp wo das original is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.lfgcomic.com/


----------



## Guibärchen (1. März 2008)

danke ^^


----------



## Maladin (1. März 2008)

^ Shot zu klein ... zuwenig PacMan 3/10


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

sehr schöner hintergrund 10/10


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (1. März 2008)

sehr sehr sehr geil 20/10


----------



## Jokkerino (1. März 2008)

sehr sehr sehr wahlos 
also...
10/10 =)


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

Hm...äh...öh...hmmm...ähm...argha, ich erkenn nicht was das sein soll! >___<


----------



## Dini (1. März 2008)

der arme...
6/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. März 2008)

schaut ganz nett aus
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag rare mobs die dropen immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (1. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## Sweny (1. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. März 2008)

zu geil 15/10


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zu geil 15/10


Du kleiner Sadist,du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. März 2008)

aber echt mal des von Sweeny ist echt einfach nur zu geil^^

9/10 wegen dem Kult-Staus^^ und der Spruch ist auch net schlecht^^


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

9/10 Punkten.
Die Katze ist einfach geil!


----------



## Sweny (2. März 2008)

10/10 iss klar warum ;>


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

total sadistisch und brutal...10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (2. März 2008)

7/10 Irgendwie.....lustig


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

8/10 Punkten.
Der Spruch ist nicht grade der Kracher,
aber die Serie war immer kuhl!


----------



## Lurock (2. März 2008)

8/10 Punkten.
Der Spruch ist nicht grade der Kracher,
aber die Serie war immer kuhl!


----------



## Jácks (2. März 2008)

ich kann nichts dagegen tun ich muss dir 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tassy (3. März 2008)

GieV *( 10 / 10 )*


----------



## Gwynny (3. März 2008)

10/10 erinnert mich rigendwie an Linux...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (3. März 2008)

find das winkende weiblein da ned soo gut und is bisle klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10 .. find deine sig besser (wiso wohl xD)


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich mag keine Katzen und der Spruch ist auch net der beste:

9/10 Punkten, weil du es bist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

10/10...SIMPSONS!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. März 2008)

4/10
Sorry, Drogen müssen echt nicht sein!


----------



## xashija (3. März 2008)

10/10 Brain rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Valdrasiala schrieb:


> 4/10
> Sorry, Drogen müssen echt nicht sein!



Du bist dir aber schon im Klaren, dass das eine Band ist?! Und sie sich den Namen des Sängers gaben!?


----------



## Valdrasiala (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Du bist dir aber schon im Klaren, dass das eine Band ist?! Und sie sich den Namen des Sängers gaben!?



Ich lass mich immer gern belehren ;-) Ist eben nicht meine Musik...
Und nun zurück zum Thema^^


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2008)

ganz klar 10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Pinky und der Brain, der Pinky und der Brain. Im Tierversuchslabor das ist es geschehen...


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

5/10, weil es lustig aussieht, aber ich nicht weiß was es ist...was ist das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> 5/10, weil es lustig aussieht, aber ich nicht weiß was es ist...was ist das?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist ein Knight auf seinem Peco Peco aus Ragnarok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mal 6/10 nicht so was besonderes


----------



## K0l0ss (3. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das ist ein Knight auf seinem Peco Peco aus Ragnarok
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ok. Kenn ich nicht.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich mag Dope, aber die Musik ist nicht so mein Ding...

7/10 Punkten...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich mag Dope, aber die Musik ist nicht so mein Ding...
> 
> 7/10 Punkten...
> 
> ...



Du bist n Spinner. Und dein Avtar zeigt das... 8/10


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Ich geb dir mal keine Bewertung, weil ich die Band nicht kenne...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich geb dir mal keine Bewertung, weil ich die Band nicht kenne...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Du sollst ja auch den Avatar bewerten, nicht die Band.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch den Avatar bewerten, nicht die Band.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ey, du spielst doch WoW... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber okay, das Cover ist ganz okay...

7.9/10 Punkten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ey, du spielst doch WoW...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alt+Tab 4tw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (3. März 2008)

Piraten joho!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Dannie (3. März 2008)

du stehst wohl auf sparta ^^

9/10 sieht ziemlich lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Sieht selbst gemacht aus...

9.5/10 Punkten.


----------



## nalcarya (3. März 2008)

Homer Simspon! 9/10 wegen der nicht so dollen Bildqualität. Aber Homer ist top als Motiv! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Tjo, ääh, das bist du, wäre fies wenn ich nicht 10/10 Punkten geben würde... 
jeder Mensch ist einzigartig.. blablubdidub und so... 10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (3. März 2008)

Homer 9/10


----------



## nalcarya (3. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Tjo, ääh, das bist du, wäre fies wenn ich nicht 10/10 Punkten geben würde...
> jeder Mensch ist einzigartig.. blablubdidub und so... 10/10 Punkten.


Du Nase, das ist mir doch wurst. Wenn du mich hässlich findest ist das halt so ;>


@Unbesiegbär:
6/10 weil er halt prima zum Nickname passt und den Nickname find ich echt witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das Bildchen an sich ist nciht so mein Fall, viel zu niedlich und so.


----------



## Gwynny (3. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> find das winkende weiblein da ned soo gut und is bisle klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Hmmm, warum Dir meine Sig wohl so gut gefällt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *grübel*

LG gwynny


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Du Nase, das ist mir doch wurst. Wenn du mich hässlich findest ist das halt so ;>
> ....


Quatsch! Aber irgendwie ziehst du da ne komische Schnute...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

kann mich nur anschliesen,gutes motiv,schlechtes pic
7/10
aber weil dus bist <3
5/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (3. März 2008)

haha^^

10/10 weil ich Milch mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten, weil du Rammstein in der Signatur hast.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

ich denke es geht um avas?oÔ


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (3. März 2008)

Ich mag milch, besonders wenn sie tanzt! 9/10


----------



## chopi (3. März 2008)

passend zum namen ist immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja vllt bissl zu sehr kinder like^^
8/10


----------



## Amarillo (3. März 2008)

so wie deins! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (3. März 2008)

Das Auge ist mir zu gruselig 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ne, 8/10


----------



## Incontemtio (3. März 2008)

Ich mag keine Bären, besonders keine die leib gucken. 

2/10

Mir könnt ihr gerne 0/10 geben oder noch schlechter...


----------



## Lurock (3. März 2008)

Irgendwie... weiß...

Hellgate: London / Warhammer Online


----------



## simion (3. März 2008)

10/10 geiles Bild von Homer Simpson.


----------



## guldano (3. März 2008)

7/10  ..


----------



## Tahult (3. März 2008)

hmm, 7/10

Deine Sig is aber irgendwie, ääähm, bissl grenzwertig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

mag so kleine hunde nicht die man am liebsten durchs zimmer wirft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja aber irgendwie hat der was auch wenn meine katze grösser ist als das teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## b1ubb (4. März 2008)

uf - das ist gemein 
ich mag nämlich keine katzen - darum sag ich mal 6/10 weil die katze doch lustig dahängt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wäre es ein hund - 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (4. März 2008)

Mietze kriegt ne 9/10


----------



## b1ubb (4. März 2008)

Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Mietze kriegt ne 9/10



ich bin keine mitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aber den bär find ich irgendwie kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10  mehr farben und er wäre top


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Sehr mutig b1ubb! Aber ich mag dich ja!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 Punkten.


----------



## b1ubb (4. März 2008)

warum mutig ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

<- simpsons fan - homer ist überhaupt der geilste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

hässlicher ava .. schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

2/10 
Sorry, aber ich hasse Katzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

ud schurke mit s2 eq .. powerrangers inc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 finds ned soo cool


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ud schurke mit s2 eq .. powerrangers inc
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Der Kopf is doch aber S3  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

ach stimmt ja .. aber schultern ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2k rating noch ned gepackt wa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja s2 kopf hat demfall fast kein schurke .. jedenfals keinen den ich kenne .. oder die blenden aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Mushis > Katzen

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ach stimmt ja .. aber schultern ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach, Arena machte ich eigentlich bis jetzt just 4 fun^^ Bin eher ein BG-Geher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hab jetzt aber vor mein 2er Team auf 2K zu spielen^^

Edit:
Homer!! 
10/10!!

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mushis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.



wenn ich so ne mushi drin hätt wielange wär ich da wohl noch hier btw wie lange wär das bild da.. ^^


----------



## Ennia (4. März 2008)

7/10  jo die katze is ganz schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

8/10 Punkten.
Sieht zu unrealistisch aus... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

sagte homer ^^

@ennia PEw pew lazorgunz 7/10


----------



## Ennia (4. März 2008)

lurock: 8/10 weil homer kult ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber unrealistisch find ich den jetzt net.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (4. März 2008)

Böse Mietze gibt nur 8/10, wegen abzug für böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ b1ubb sorry du bist natürlich keine Mietze xD, ich geb dir ne 8/10 für style


----------



## Theroas (4. März 2008)

So, 0/10 für alle!

Seit einer Woche bewertet sich jetzt hier eine kleine erlesene Gruppe aus Avataränderern
im Kreis, immer wieder die Katze, immer wieder der Homer, immer wieder die Sonnenbrille.



Jungs und Mädels, jetzt reißt euch doch mal zusammen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> So, 0/10 für alle!
> 
> Seit einer Woche bewertet sich jetzt hier eine kleine erlesene Gruppe aus Avataränderern
> im Kreis, immer wieder die Katze, immer wieder der Homer, immer wieder die Sonnenbrille.
> ...


Glaubst du, dass sich das jetzt ändert? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne, mal im Ernst, warum stört dich das?


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Theroas schrieb:


> So, 0/10 für alle!
> 
> Seit einer Woche bewertet sich jetzt hier eine kleine erlesene Gruppe aus Avataränderern
> im Kreis, immer wieder die Katze, immer wieder der Homer, immer wieder die Sonnenbrille.
> ...


10/10 wegen Ascop und dem Son Goku vergleich mit dem Druiden! xD

Für die unwissenden:
The Legendary Thread

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## K0l0ss (4. März 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> 10/10 wegen Ascop und dem Son Goku vergleich mit dem Druiden! xD
> 
> Für die unwissenden:
> The Legendary Thread
> ...



OMG. Einfach genial, wie er rumwhint. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 8/10. Ich spiel auch nen Schurken.


----------



## Lurock (4. März 2008)

Mein neuer Avatar sollte sich eigentlich bewegen... mmmh... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Für alle die noch den alten sehen: Strg + F5


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> OMG. Einfach genial, wie er rumwhint.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


8/10 weil mein Bruder Dope hört  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ein Bonus weil auch Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (4. März 2008)

Horde ist gut aber das Bild ist nicht das wahre, 6/10!

Ich lade jetzt nicht mein altes Avatarbild hoch sonst gibts gleich nen Bann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. März 2008)

Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Horde ist gut aber das Bild ist nicht das wahre, 6/10!
> 
> Ich lade jetzt nicht mein altes Avatarbild hoch sonst gibts gleich nen Bann
> 
> ...



slimmer als der bär kanns nimmr werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10 +5 weils zum namen passt


----------



## Hell-Emissary (4. März 2008)

Unbesiegbär schrieb:


> Ich lade jetzt nicht mein altes Avatarbild hoch sonst gibts gleich nen Bann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Uiuiui^^ das erklärt dann wohl den Bären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hätte auch noch nette Bilder rumliegen, welche zu nem Bann führen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10 
Es fehlt Blut, Wut, Rache, Angst, Folter und Pein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (4. März 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Uiuiui^^ das erklärt dann wohl den Bären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hehe ja das hätte ich auch, aber es geht nicht um das Bild an sich, ist etwas komplexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Menora (4. März 2008)

8/10 xD


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (4. März 2008)

Cooler Spruch 9/10!


----------



## Veragron (5. März 2008)

Mhm ja. 
Leider ich unter Paranoia?
Haben die User des Forums meine Sig entdeckt und müssen die jetzt kopieren?
Oder ist das Zufall? Im WoW Allgemein oder so läuft auch schon einer mit dem life is pain rum. >_<

Der Teddy ist süß. *Knuff*
9/10


----------



## Bankchar (5. März 2008)

Der Panda ist cool 10/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

der pingu auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (5. März 2008)

Die Katze sieht nicht gerade unerschrocken aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10!


----------



## Maladin (5. März 2008)

Geniales Bild ... leider ist der Spruch bissel altbacken 9,8342/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

ipod ipc ihandy
und nun sogar iheal .. das wird mir zuviel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Jácks (5. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> GEIIIIL...so geil und süß 10/10^^


----------



## Grimbahld (5. März 2008)

Pacman Revolution?   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (5. März 2008)

Ich mag Spartaner oder auch Spartiaten, nennt sie wie ihr wollt. Das Bild an sich geht so. 7.5/10


----------



## Melian (5. März 2008)

süüs

9/10


----------



## Thoor (5. März 2008)

Nette Idee, aber auf den ersten blick erkennt man es nicht sofort

7/10


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

auch wenn ich zorro immer für ein bischen mainstream fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (bzw finde) onepiece,bewegt drölf/10


----------



## Grimbahld (5. März 2008)

Eine tanzende Milchtüte... mehr muss ich nicht sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

die milchtüte ist warscheinlich aus dem video(hat thront vor einiger zeit schonma gezeigt)


----------



## Grimbahld (5. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> die milchtüte ist warscheinlich aus dem video(hat thront vor einiger zeit schonma gezeigt)



Sorry ich habe mir nicht alles durchgelesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (5. März 2008)

hä?


----------



## Minastirit (5. März 2008)

milch die tanzt macht mir angst ;d 6/10 bei ca 1700mal die ich das bild geshen hab nerfts langsam ;d


----------



## Ähmm (5. März 2008)

10/10

Ich mag die Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derpainkiller (5. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Wenn ich das Bild nicht schon 1'000'000 gesehen hätte gäbs 10/10, aber leider nur noch 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (6. März 2008)

Absolut knuffig das Bärchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
Ich liebe Teddys


----------



## b1ubb (6. März 2008)

bei mir ruckelt das ava leider - ich glaub es ruckelt bei jedem 

ansonsten find ich es gut gemach t

6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> *bei mir ruckelt das ava leider - ich glaub es ruckelt bei jedem *
> 
> ansonsten find ich es gut gemach t
> 
> 6/10



Jep. Framesanzahl viel zu gering eingestellt.

BTT: 7/10 - Du siehst aus wie nen Amerikaner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (6. März 2008)

Naja erinnert mich höchstens an gewisse Karibikpiraten, sieht nicht besonders toll aus. 4/10


----------



## Gwynny (6. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Jep. Framesanzahl viel zu gering eingestellt.
> 
> BTT: 7/10 - Du siehst aus wie nen Amerikaner.
> 
> ...


 Danke für den Hinweis, werd mal schauen, dass ich das ändere.


----------



## Lurock (6. März 2008)

Verdammt verpixelt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber, weil du es bist 6.5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (6. März 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2008)

kleines emo ding irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das cool (ich steh auf kranken shice xD)
20/10


----------



## chopi (6. März 2008)

hab nen neuen ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (6. März 2008)

aja...?^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2008)

seh den ned obwohl ihc non cookies gegessen hab und chroink ect deletet hab -.-


----------



## kintaroohe (6. März 2008)

@ Gondor dein Ava ist echt nice ich mag Katzen auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

@ Gwynny´s Sig

selten so wahre Worte gehört *umschau* wo sit blos das Phrasenschwein hin ....

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. März 2008)

weisse katze hmm, naja meine ist ja ein tiegerle so scharz braun  (die im rl (ja ich weis ned so gutes game XD))

egal mag katzen 9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (7. März 2008)

Süßes Viech, cooler Spruch, aber das "i-tüpfelchen" fehlt.
9/10


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Genial  10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Genial  10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke^^

Deines ist etwas klein, und deshlab unkenntlich...
sry
6/10


----------



## Yozoshura (7. März 2008)

Ein Orc = 9/10
i tüpfelchen fehlt auch hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

Mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die Banane ist nice aber animiert wäre sie besser  8/10


----------



## Yozoshura (7. März 2008)

Muahahah nice 10/10


----------



## Sweny (7. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (7. März 2008)

LOL   ich habe vorhin den Hund aus Family Guy im Banaenkostüm gefunden wie er den Tanz macht. Leider ist es zu gross um hier als Ava zu uppen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Immer wieder gut. 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. März 2008)

der arme fischer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. März 2008)

Lurock!? Hab nen neuen Avatar für dich, leider ein wenig zu groß. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nice avatar den sollte sich lurock zulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Lurock!? Hab nen neuen Avatar für dich, leider ein wenig zu groß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich seh da nur diese Grafik wurde unerlaubter Weise verlinkt. Owned.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. März 2008)

Tjoar, ich kanns immernoch sehen.^^


----------



## Lurock (7. März 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tjoar, ich kanns immernoch sehen.^^


Ich nicht, aber ich hab das Gefühl, es ist besser wenn ich es nicht sehe...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich nicht, aber ich hab das Gefühl, es ist besser wenn ich es nicht sehe...



Könnte sein...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimbahld (8. März 2008)

Der schaut aber grimmig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. März 2008)

der aber auch


----------



## Jácks (8. März 2008)

die milchpackung nicht^^


----------



## Thrawns (8. März 2008)

Schön oldsql mit ein bisschen Style: 7/10.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

So, nachdem ich jetzt nen neuen Ava habe, muss ich natürlich auch gleich in Erfahrung bringen, wie er ankommt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Thrawns: KP wer das sein soll, es sticht allerdings aus der Menge und sieht gut aus: 8/10.


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

hat was
8/10


----------



## chopi (9. März 2008)

mag ich 9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (9. März 2008)

er mags



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 @vöbu

die milchtüte is untouchable
10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> er mags
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann ja nicht jeder so denken, wie ich. Schade eigentlich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

BTT: 0/10, was sonst.^^


----------



## Lurock (9. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mag ich 9/10


Chopi, willst du dich jetzt als linke Ratte outen?

Edit: 10/10 Punkten @ VöBu


----------



## Qonix (10. März 2008)

Homer ganz klar 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (10. März 2008)

Find ich lustig, 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (10. März 2008)

@ qonix 
wahahahahha 

11/10 ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


einfach zu geil !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edith; da war gwynny schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
du bekommst wie immer 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (10. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> edith; da war gwynny schneller
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 Vielen Dank


----------



## chopi (10. März 2008)

laggt bei mir,6/10


----------



## simion (10. März 2008)

10/10 einfach nur geil


----------



## riesentrolli (10. März 2008)

tanzender murloc: 6
grüner hinergrund: -3
also 3/10


----------



## lars1988 (10. März 2008)

Anarchie SuxX 1/10


----------



## Yozoshura (10. März 2008)

Hmm ich kenn den Junky nicht, sonst musst du mich mal aufklären wer das ist, etwas zu klein 5/10
 5


----------



## lars1988 (10. März 2008)

Daron Malakian, Gitarrist von System of a Down


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

bei der milchtüte kein wunder das es lagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab dich schon paar ma bewertet hmm war glaubs 8/10 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man sie ne zeit weniger siet stört sie nimmar so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit meint: nie fast fertig schreiben und 10min später absenden^^

SEEEEEEHR kleines bild von sonem rocker den ich nicht kenn .. 3/10 finds zu klein und irgendwie doof .D gitarist von soad ahja .. der steht doch immer in ner ecke bei jedem video 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja +3punkte wegen soad .. lesen hilft manchma ^^


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> SEEEEEEHR kleines bild von sonem rocker den ich nicht kenn ..


Du kennst kein SoaD? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Du kennst kein SoaD?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



doch aber nur den sänger .. gitaristen tu ich im normalfall ignorieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bei der grösse kann es jeder sein mit langen haaren xD


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gitaristen tu ich im normalfall ignorieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aha... und warum?


----------



## lars1988 (10. März 2008)

das würde ich jetzt auch gerne mal wissen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

kp so reflex 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kuk allgemein meistens nur auf den sänger (oder die s3xy sängerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Gitarren spielen ist Kunst! Und du erkennst sie nicht, typisch Kind....


----------



## lars1988 (10. März 2008)

Warum sollen Kinder keine Kunst erkennen können ? Ich habe mit 6 Jahren angefangen Gitarre zu spielen und da ist man ja wohl noch lange zeit ein Kind^^


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Gitarren spielen ist Kunst! Und du erkennst sie nicht, typisch Kind....



ich sag nicht das es leicht ist du ...

nur das ich sie langweilig find .. der typ der bisle mit seiner gitarre spielt naja ICH find ihn langweilig .. muss ja nicht jedem so gehen^^


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

lars1988 schrieb:


> Warum sollen Kinder keine Kunst erkennen können ? Ich habe mit 6 Jahren angefangen Gitarre zu spielen und da ist man ja wohl noch lange zeit ein Kind^^


Das war ein Ironie! Minas ist locker 5 Jahre (?!) älter als ich...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (10. März 2008)

10/10 geiles Bild von Homer Simpson


----------



## Lurock (10. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nur das ich sie langweilig find .. der typ der bisle mit seiner gitarre spielt naja ICH find ihn langweilig ..


Ansonsten gehts dir noch gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Gitarre wären Bands egal welcher Art
ziemlich aufgeschmissen und "bisle" mit Gitarre
spielen kann verdammt anspruchsvoll sein.


----------



## Minastirit (10. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ansonsten gehts dir noch gut?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




du lesen?
JA GIARISTEN SIND WICHTIG !!!
aber ICH <-- (Meine MEINUNG !!!) find die langweilig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sind ned so spannend zum zukuken irgendwie  (vlt auch weil die zu 99% nicht weiblich sind .. *hust*)

und ja is schwer ich weis .. habs auch schon versucht ^^ drum drum drum hmm ok ich kanns ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot: @lurky  ava 
Find murlocks doof ... KiLl THeM ! 5/10


----------



## Tôny (11. März 2008)

uhhhhh katze 6/10


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten!
Family Guy ist geil!


----------



## Tôny (11. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> gitaristen tu ich im normalfall ignorieren
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die einzigen "Gitarristen" die man ingoriert sind die mit den 4 dicken saiten auf der gitarre.


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

^^ 8/10

family guy is nice


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

laZorgun katze find ich cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 y'rly !


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mushis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

danGe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 deine ist auch net von schlechten eltern ^^ vlt. die verlorengegangene schwesterkatze der pew-pew-katze?


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2008)

Ich muss jedes Mal lachen wenn ich dein Ava sehe  10/10

Der Gesichtsausdruck ist einfach HAMMER


----------



## claet (11. März 2008)

lol, ich finds großartig, ich mag sowas

9/10

(man kann ja nicht immer 10 geben)


----------



## Qonix (11. März 2008)

Mario ist nice aber ich verklopp den immer in Smash Bros. mit Link darum 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

sehr geil
10/10


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

0.5/10 weil du es bist!


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

JUHU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

homer immer noch 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

auftragskiller oder was soll das nun sein? .. 4/10 erinnert mich an cs


----------



## Lurock (11. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> auftragskiller oder was soll das nun sein? .. 4/10 erinnert mich an cs


Omg, man sieht doch an dem 'A' was die sind, das sind Chaoten!


----------



## Ennia (11. März 2008)

chaoten die hipf hopf musik hören ^^ genial

homer immer noch 9/10


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

irgendwie CS style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja - hab ich früher gespielt - darum 7/10


----------



## K0l0ss (11. März 2008)

8/10

Jemand der ein Bild von sich nimmt...sieht gechillt aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (11. März 2008)

b1ubb
-26 000 000 000 / 10
Ne Spaß beiseite.
Ich habe schon coole Pics von dir gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dein jetziges aber find ich naja.. normal.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*7/10*


Na gut Koloss bekommt von mir 8/10...


----------



## b1ubb (11. März 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> b1ubb
> -26 000 000 000 / 10
> Ne Spaß beiseite.
> Ich habe schon coole Pics von dir gesehen
> ...



ich hab sogar noch kuhler bilder von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dein rnb gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber ich selbst steh ja auch die musik !!! =) 

darum gibts auch 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

Find das bild immer noch irgendwie doof ^^ rl pics passen bei männer nicht in den ava -.- NEIN TUN SIE NED !!!

Hab ich glaubs irgendwo schon bewertet aber da ich nach lust und laune bewerte mal ne 8/10


----------



## Sweny (11. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. März 2008)

verdammt lustig
10/10


----------



## Te-Rax (11. März 2008)

Ork = 2. lieblingsvolk, deshalb nur 9/10 :-*


----------



## simion (11. März 2008)

1/10 nicht so gut


----------



## Jácks (11. März 2008)

KILL THE MURLOCS!!!!

*3/10*


----------



## Ollav (11. März 2008)

classic 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. März 2008)

anime girl .. mag animeZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## simion (12. März 2008)

7/10 eigentlich gut nur 3 Punkte Abzug weil die KAtze nicht so toll aussieht


----------



## b1ubb (12. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> KILL THE MURLOCS!!!!
> 
> *3/10*



das ist ein Ogger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und ich liebe sie genauso wie gnome = 9/10 !


----------



## Jácks (12. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> das ist ein Ogger
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


als ich meine bewertung abgab hatte er noch nen Murloc.
Du siest auf dem Bild aus wie ein amerikanischer Polizist(finde ich) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*7/10* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ganz lustig, 8/10


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

halb nackter Mann   bääääääääh    5/10


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

9/10 Ich steh auf Scheiße...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich mag die Simpsons net, 3/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ifnd das bild schön,mit ner frau wärees drölf mal schöner gewesen
6,lurock/10


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Soll das 'ne Milchtüte sein? Naja, sie ist funny, 8/10


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Mmmh, kommt schwul rüber... naja...
4/10 Punkten, mach ne Frau draus und du hast volle 10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ja es soll ne milchtüte sein^^
aber ich glaube sie bewegt sich zu schnell...
mal sehn was ich da mache


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Neeee...^^

Edith meint Lurock. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Neeee...^^
> 
> Edith meint Lurock.
> 
> ...


Las mich raten, du bist weiblich?


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

hmm,er speilt nen mänlichen gayblutelf...


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

und alle Männer zocken gerne ne lesbenelfe


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

*unauffällig auf myBuffed-Seite verweis*

Da steht weiblich, also werde ich das wohl sein.^^


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

da haben wirs \(o.0)/


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hihi, chopi sieht ja niedlich aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie alt bist du?^^

Mit "niedlich" meine ich zum Knuddeln. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (12. März 2008)

Schlussfolgerung aus den Post die gerade geschrieben wurden:

Alle Frauen die männliche Chars zocken sind: schwul

und

alle Mäne die einen weiblichen Char zocken sind: lesbisch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

ich oder die tüte? oO ich bin 14... du? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

*zustimm*

Die weiblichen Blutelfen sehen scheiße aus... :S

*grml* immer zu langsam... meinte Qonix



Ich bin auch 14. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

also ich bin lieder lesbisch als schwul...da steh ich wenigsten auf frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

nä, auf frauen will i gar net stehen...^^


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Kinners, Kinners...


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

@Alanium
mittelmaß
5/10

homer natürlich immer noch 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ihhhh ein indianer/inka what ever .. 

ein mänliches wesen .. ZOMFG !!
3/10.. irgendwo hört die schmerzgrenze auf ..

meine den 2 über mir .. doofe spam0rZ


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

oha ein troll^^

ne im ernst, 8/10

Edith meint riesentrolli...

Edith2 sagt, ich habe mein mybuffed-Bild geändert in eins von mir.^^


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich bewert ma das komische Katzenbild.^^

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

4/10 Punkten. Ist ja ekelhaft....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Wie langweilig, keiner antwortet... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aha, geht doch.^^

DIR muss es ja nicht gefallen, Lurock.^^ Ich find's geil! *seufz*


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

find das bild immer noch doof .. ^^ mag mänliche wesen nicht solange sie kein gratis alk geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder lurock heissen *G*


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hier steht nichts.....

/blush


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

dich ..
lurock hat 10 wegen homer
und 20 wegen lurock xD


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag mänliche wesen nicht solange sie kein gratis alk geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Muss ich jetzt Angst haben?


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Muss ich jetzt Angst haben?



Aber 100%tig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ne find dich einfach nett .. darum hab ich dich ja im icq .. our life will end here 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder einfacher gesagt .. your future has been cancelt


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

*Avatar in sich änder*

Kann den Kerl viel größer auf'm Desktop bewundern.^^


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Schon viel besser.
10/10 Punkten. Mutig...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Oh Gott, einer, der sich an Forenavataren aufgeilt. XD


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> *Avatar in sich änder*
> 
> Kann den Kerl viel größer auf'm Desktop bewundern.^^



schon besser .. nur bisle verschwommen irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schon viel besser.
> 10/10 Punkten. Mutig...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oo was soll das denn heißen??


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Oo was soll das denn heißen??



das willst du nicht wissen xD


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Zeig ma ein Bild von dir, Lurock!^^

Und Mina, ist extra. *g*


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> Oo was soll das denn heißen??


Naja, mutig sein Gesicht zu zeigen?
Du machst es ja auch nicht, ich auch nicht.

Außerdem kann man Fotos nicht mit 0 Punkten oder so bewerten, jeder Mensch ist anders! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Minastirit schrieb:


> das willst du nicht wissen xD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

das willst du lieber nicht sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab mal tolles bild vom lurock im internet gefunden gell? xD)

was extra? ..
andere sagen .. ich hab schlechte cam aber ok xD


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Wir wollen ein Bild von Lurock seh'n, Lurock seh'n, Lurock seh'n...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab noch andere, die schärfer sind.^^ (oha, doppeldeutig!)


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wir wollen ein Bild von Lurock seh'n, Lurock seh'n, Lurock seh'n...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Hehe, immer langsam, ich kann ja verstehen, dass du geil auf mich bist,
aber so en Trara... Muss nich sein...


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Hehe, immer langsam, ich kann ja verstehen, dass du geil auf mich bist,
> aber so en Trara... Muss nich sein...



Das kann ich erst sagen, wenn ich dich gesehen habe.^^

OK, meine Cam ist wirklich nicht die beste, aber ich habe bessere Fotos! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Laut Minas, bin ich das:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber in Wirklichkeit bin jmd anders... *muhahaha* -.-'


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

*würgs* Wer bist du denn in Wirklichkeit?^^


<< Das ist doch schon schärfer, oder? *hust*


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Und du bist 14? oO


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ja, ich bin 14, wieso, wie sehe ich denn aus?^^


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Mmmh, ich hätte jetzt 16 geschätzt oder so...


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Och, danke, aber jetzt zeig du dich doch mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

<- anti-fotogen

Btt: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ich hab' dich doch schon bewertet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na gut, nochmal: 3/10


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Wie langweilig, bewertet ja gar keiner mehr!


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

schaut besser aus .. und du schaust auch besser aus auf dem foto ^^

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Dankeschööön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von mir nochmal 7/10 für dein Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (12. März 2008)

ich mach auch mal ein rl pic dann hab ich 1/10 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich kuk immer böse wenn ich fotos von mir mach irgendwie xD


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

So? Dann zeig dich mal!^^


----------



## Gwynny (12. März 2008)

Schönes Foto 8/10


----------



## Soramac (12. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HOUSE

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Hm, seltsam... aber mal 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (12. März 2008)

nett
6/10


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Ah, wie heißen die mit dem A-Zeichen noch gleich... Anarchisten?

Naja, egal, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (12. März 2008)

Schnuggelig aber zu Jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 ^^


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

Danke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (12. März 2008)

schönes bild 10/10!
bin leider nicht so fotogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## durd3n (12. März 2008)

Na jetzt bin ich mal gespannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (12. März 2008)

Wie schafft der das durch das Kleid? Und dann mit Hose...
Nene, da fehlt mir die Logik...
5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (12. März 2008)

schon wieder du^^

3/10 wie immer *g*


----------



## chopi (12. März 2008)

schön.foto.
drölfzehn/10


----------



## Riane (13. März 2008)

Find ich witzig! Ich mag solche Avatare total! 10/10! ;D


----------



## Foertel (13. März 2008)

Ich auch 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (13. März 2008)

ich mag das smile^^
9/10


----------



## LónêWòlf (13. März 2008)

Mag das Lächeln des Orcs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

ich mag ernestito wegen seiner ideale und nicht weil es mode is

9/10


----------



## Wildhüter (13. März 2008)

MArio rockt 7/10


----------



## Alion (13. März 2008)

0/10 Kein Avatar vorhanden.


----------



## Gwynny (13. März 2008)

Hihi 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Villano (13. März 2008)

6/10

edith:muhihi war schneller^^


----------



## Scharamo (13. März 2008)

Den muss ich das hier woh anpassen
10/10


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Naja nix spezielles und dann auch noch Ally  4/10


----------



## -PuRity- (13. März 2008)

10/10 -> Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (13. März 2008)

10/10 schönes tattoo


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Jawohl Hous ist der Beste. 10/10


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Lustige Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## -PuRity- (13. März 2008)

Süß aber zu jung ;P

8/10


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Das Bild gefällt mir sehr, aber ein lächeln wäre schön *murmel* und oben ohne *murmel off* . 9/10

edit: immer dieses dazwischenschreiben für dich gibts 8/10


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

/target Qonix
/clap

Also wirklich! Und dann noch zu langsam! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAA

aber hab trotzdem recht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> AAAAAAAAAAUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAAAAA
> 
> aber hab trotzdem recht
> 
> ...


Ausnahmsweise...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Tsts... immer diese Kerle, die immer nur das eine wollen...^^


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Tsts... immer diese Kerle, die immer nur das eine wollen...^^



Mann muss ja nur mal in dein Gästebuch schauen...

Aber ich muss zugeben, dass du dafür das du 14 Jahre alt sein sollst echt sehr alt aussiehst, aber kann sich täuschen...


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Na klar, wenn wir schon das Ding da unten haben, kann man ja auch damit denken.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Wenn ich von Lurock nicht wüsste, würde ich von euch beiden hinter euren Bildschirmen eklige Opis vermuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Nö, relativ junge geile Böcke triffts eher.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Wenn ich von Lurock nicht wüsste, würde ich von euch beiden hinter euren Bildschirmen eklige Opis vermuten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lol, woher willst du wissen, dass ich keine "ekelhafter Opi" bin?


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

*panisch kreischend mit Verfolgungswahn durch's OT renn*


----------



## Incontemtio (13. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Lol, woher willst du wissen, dass ich keine "ekelhafter Opi" bin?



Du bist 17 und Opa? o.O?


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Du bist 17 und Opa? o.O?


Wer weiß ob ich wirklich 17 bin? (außer VöBu, chopi und Veragron) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (13. März 2008)

Zum Smalltalk habt Ihr den Nachtschwärmer-Thread oder PNs :-)


----------



## Qonix (13. März 2008)

Och  -.-

ZAM deins ist einfach klasse. Ob du manachmal wirklich so aussiehst wenn du die Leute hier im Forum verwarnst. ^^

10/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. März 2008)

noch immer sehr geil 10/10


----------



## claet (13. März 2008)

bisi selbstverliebt bist du schon b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



is trotzdem ein guter avatar muss ich sagen,

gibt von mir 8/10


----------



## Noxiel (13. März 2008)

8/10

Mario herrscht, auch wenn es bessere Bilder von ihm gibt.


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

10/10 :>


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (13. März 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. März 2008)

10/10 Punkten.
Willi ist geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (13. März 2008)

kann weg doppelpost


----------



## Cologne_Chronic (13. März 2008)

10/10 homer auch aber sowas von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (13. März 2008)

Willi rulz! Wie der guckt xD

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (13. März 2008)

willie!!!!! da kanns nur 10/10 geben
allein schon deswegen:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: menno!!! naja der ava is meiner mei nung nach nich so das wahre 1/10


----------



## Ollav (13. März 2008)

@humfred
hahahaha omg ist der Avatar geil *vom Stuhl fall*

10/10 !!


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

was sill das darstellen?
2 ratten die mit einander sex haben Oo .. ^^
naja schaut irgendwie lustig aus 5/10


----------



## Ollav (13. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was sill das darstellen?
> 2 ratten die mit einander sex haben Oo .. ^^
> naja schaut irgendwie lustig aus 5/10



Ratten ?! Du bist ja gut drauf ...... nein!
9/10


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Mann muss ja nur mal in dein Gästebuch schauen...
> 
> Aber ich muss zugeben, dass du dafür das du 14 Jahre alt sein sollst echt sehr alt aussiehst, aber kann sich täuschen...



Ne, ich bin wirklich 14.

aber back to topic: sieht ganz nett aus, 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> Ratten ?! Du bist ja gut drauf ...... nein!
> 9/10



was ist das denn Oo .. irgend ein tier oder so ..


----------



## Minastirit (13. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ne, ich bin wirklich 14.
> 
> aber back to topic: sieht ganz nett aus, 7/10



hätt dich auch älter geschätzt .. so 15-17 ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (13. März 2008)

BÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄM *10/10*


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> was ist das denn Oo .. irgend ein tier oder so ..



Ich denk mal Füchse...

aber netter Ava 8/10 hätte aber auch älter gescätzt 16/17 so, nichts für ungut =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. März 2008)

@klunker: die sig ist schön,etwas zu groß und selbst gemacht 9/10


@thema-Alanium: vom ava 15 und vom verhalten 16-17 geschätzt


----------



## Sweny (13. März 2008)

10/10 :>


----------



## Alanium (13. März 2008)

Danke, chopi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sweny bekommt 3/10 i-wie langweilig...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/10


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


WTF? Du bewertest Duke Nukem mit 1/10 Punkten?
Sei froh, dass das so wenige mitbekommen...


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

Duke!!!

du hanya!


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

i <3 duke aber find den ava nich so toll
1/10


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Hey du NINJAA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (14. März 2008)

im pleased :]


----------



## b1ubb (14. März 2008)

uf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Duke Nukem - der klassiker 

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2008)

2/10

sry stehe nicht auf kerle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

2/10 Punkten.

"Ich steh nicht auf Draenais."




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carped (14. März 2008)

1/10 Draeneis sind doof, das sind Pferde auf 2 Beinen ; )

Edit: Lurock war schneller, aber SIMPSON FTW !!!! 10/10


----------



## Scharamo (14. März 2008)

Carped schrieb:


> 1/10 Draeneis sind doof, das sind Pferde auf 2 Beinen ; )



zu langsam jung... zu langsam...


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

bäh Tentakel Monster auf 2 beinen mit einem Magneto Helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber sieht eigentlich gut aus 7/10


----------



## Lurock (14. März 2008)

Mmmh, lecker Dosenfutter...

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Haxxler (14. März 2008)

Homer is immer gut. 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (14. März 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Pulp Fiction 8/10


----------



## -PuRity- (14. März 2008)

War dein Avatar nicht mal verruckelt? Wenn ja dann 9/10 weils jetz besser ausschaut und ich den blauen Hintergrund lieber mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (14. März 2008)

Wenn da selber gemalt ist 8/10.

Mag keine Totenköpfe


----------



## Gwynny (14. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> War dein Avatar nicht mal verruckelt? Wenn ja dann 9/10 weils jetz besser ausschaut und ich den blauen Hintergrund lieber mag
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja hat er, ich finds jetzt auch besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

ich bewerte mal humfred

lustig lustig
Das ist Sparta hat sich ja echt zu nem Renner entwickelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

kenn den anime nicht,aber mag sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Sweny (14. März 2008)

@Milchtüte: 10/10

@Klunker, ist das von einem Anime? Wenn ja, welchen?


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

ich find das i-wie lustig xD egal auf jeden fall 10/10!


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. März 2008)

8/10 ^^ was soll ich noch sagen?


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Who's that?^^

Nejo, 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CemY (14. März 2008)

naja nix großartiges 5/10

aber die farbe is gut


----------



## the Huntress (14. März 2008)

10/10

Ich mag Draenei, und der Gesichtsausdruck ist nice! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yozoshura (14. März 2008)

7/10 wc3 style nicht schlecht


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> @Milchtüte: 10/10
> 
> @Klunker, ist das von einem Anime? Wenn ja, welchen?



Der ist aus Bleach also  Der Manga heißt Bleach (gibs auf deutsch) und der anime der davon gibs leider nur auf japanisch/englisch

huntress der hat style 10/10

Edith sagt: hey nicht drängeln aber die banane hat auch style 10/10


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Strange... ^^

8/10


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

wie immer 10/10!


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

HOUSE!!! da kanns nur *10/10* geben


----------



## picollo0071 (14. März 2008)

etas dunkel
3/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## K0l0ss (14. März 2008)

8/10. Sieht lustig aus. Kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor.


----------



## -PuRity- (14. März 2008)

Kenn nicht viel von Dope, aber mag sie eigentlich ^^ 8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (14. März 2008)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Kenn nicht viel von Dope, aber mag sie eigentlich ^^ 8/10



Wieso Dope? Drücke Alt+F*5* und man sehe den neuen.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

bullet for my valentine?
naja is ganz nett
6,5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (14. März 2008)

Jop. Ist BFMV.

Zu deinem. 9/10. Sieht cool aus, auch wenn ich da relativ wenig mit anfangen kann.


----------



## jazz.mazz (14. März 2008)

BFMV... yeah 9/10


----------



## Jack Sparrow (14. März 2008)

Kenne den zwar nicht, sieht aber goil aus XD
7/10


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

sieht so aus,als ob es aus nem bild rausgeschnitten wurde,wo der schönste teil ausgelassen wurde,deshalb 9/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. März 2008)

9/10
1Pkt Abzug, weil ich keine Milch mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (14. März 2008)

ich weis zwar nicht woher es kommt,aber spontan fällt mir da fortuna,die glücksgöttin ein und die mag ich nicht wirklich,das bild ist abe schön^^ 8/10


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

wuhuu die tanzende milchpackung xD
ganz klar 10/10!


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

House! <3 10/10


BTW: riesentrolli, bist du linksradikal? :O


----------



## Sweny (14. März 2008)

Ich habe ein Problem! :<
Ich will ein neues Ava bei mir machen aber immer wenn ich es auswähle kommt das Alte (mit diesem Männchen und dem Ball) wieder >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem! :<
> Ich will ein neues Ava bei mir machen aber immer wenn ich es auswähle kommt das Alte (mit diesem Männchen und dem Ball) wieder >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nein das täuscht ist nur bei dir so,nach ner zeit siehst du deinen auch(eigene erfahrung)


----------



## Jácks (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> BTW: riesentrolli, bist du linksradikal? :O


Ja,ist er.


----------



## Sweny (14. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nein das täuscht ist nur bei dir so,nach ner zeit siehst du deinen auch(eigene erfahrung)


Achso, na dann dankeschön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (14. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> [...]
> BTW: riesentrolli, bist du linksradikal? :O


kein kommentar sonst haut zam mir auf die finger



Sweny schrieb:


> Ich habe ein Problem! :<
> Ich will ein neues Ava bei mir machen aber immer wenn ich es auswähle kommt das Alte (mit diesem Männchen und dem Ball) wieder >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


[strg]+ [f5] hilft


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

riesentrolli tut nur so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

na hopp aus jetzz sinst wird zam wirklich böse^^

Minas the same cat as every day? ya 10/10 as every day oder so ähnlich^^


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

the same procedure as last year? the same procedure as every year, james!

^^

8/10


----------



## Sweny (14. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Ach gib dem Hasen doch seine Karotte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

Ich bleib dabei das sind 2 Füchse^^  10/10


----------



## Ollav (14. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> Ich bleib dabei das sind 2 Füchse^^  10/10



Sollen wohl auch welche darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



One Piece! Juchu! fav <3

10/10


----------



## LónêWòlf (14. März 2008)

bei dir auch ^^, (mein Avater ist Klingonen Chegevara)


----------



## Minastirit (14. März 2008)

in ches namen ..

find den typ gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (14. März 2008)

unser aller "held" 10/10


----------



## Alanium (14. März 2008)

Sieht sehr gut aus, der Kerl! <3

8/10, weil One-Piece


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (15. März 2008)

9/10!wie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (15. März 2008)

nice,aber nicht schöner als meine Freundin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber du siehst wirklich gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Alanium (15. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

öhm wie immer 8/10 nä


----------



## Hausa (15. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## simion (15. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

@Hausa: 10/10 xD

@simion: auch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. März 2008)

alle 3 vor mir haben cooles ava teil


----------



## Sweny (15. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (15. März 2008)

psychoooooo genau wie die lieder 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

<3 10/10


----------



## Tahult (16. März 2008)

It's crazy. I like it.

10/10


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

cool 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (16. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## simion (16. März 2008)

0/10 Das ist zum Totlachen und ich will nochnicht sterben ;-) Ne 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2008)

cool,ich mag depperte oger^^ 9/10
aber:es antworteten bis jetzt fast immer die selben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowrain (16. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> cool,ich mag depperte oger^^ 9/10
> aber:es antworteten bis jetzt fast immer die selben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


abra FTW 10/10 <3


----------



## Humfred (16. März 2008)

Naja, komisch Animiert, was hatt der da in der Hand? Komische beleuchtung.

3/10


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

geil
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. März 2008)

edit meint .. mist nicht die sig ...

ehm ja trolli halt .. schon bewertet


----------



## Sweny (16. März 2008)

Wie immer 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (16. März 2008)

richtig schön krank
8/10


----------



## Villano (16. März 2008)

10/10!


----------



## Incontemtio (16. März 2008)

Ich liebe Dr House. Deshalb geb ich dir mal 10/10.


----------



## Dracun (16. März 2008)

8/10

Hmm für Spruch weil er irgendwo ne Wahrheit beinnhaltet aber auch nur 8 weil ich kapitulieren blöd finde^^ denn es gibt immer einen weg^^


----------



## Jácks (16. März 2008)

naja nicht so lustig 5/10


----------



## Deadlift (16. März 2008)

Retro Games Comics ++
10/10


----------



## Tahult (16. März 2008)

har har har

10/10


----------



## chopi (16. März 2008)

mag ich sehr 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

find die von Tahult besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 parTYYYY

ahja aber chopis milch ist eigentlich gut nur nach 2001 mal ansehen (gz noch btw) auch nimmer soo spannend


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. März 2008)

poor kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Lurock (17. März 2008)

Rock'n'Roll, Baby!  9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

ihhh ein dicker gelber unbekannter typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 -10/10
oder halt es ist doch der von simpsons .. 10/10


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

na den kennen wir doch schon  10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (17. März 2008)

9/10
einfach witzig^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

ugli orc .. ist aus nem comic .. naja 5/10 find den nicht wirklich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

10/10. Einfach genial.


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

rock in der wüste .. 
gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

*mew mew* 
I love Lolcats!

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

party uz uz uz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 geilo 11/10


----------



## Qonix (17. März 2008)

soviel mal wie du hier postest, bräuchtest du jede Stunde ein neues damit es nicht langweilig wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (17. März 2008)

10/10 :>


----------



## Yozoshura (17. März 2008)

Sowas empfinde sogar ich als störend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

4/10. Peanut Butter Jelly Time...leider keine .gif-Datei. Deshalb Minus-Punkte. Such mal ne .gif-Datei. Dann gibts evtl 10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (17. März 2008)

Was ist den an meinem Ava Störend >,< ?

Ahja K0l0ss: 10/10 sieht echt gut aus das ava  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (17. März 2008)

Frag ich mich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Weil ich find den einfach nur genial. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Krendel (17. März 2008)

10/10
Rock n Roll


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

4/10
fällt mir iwie nich viel zu ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (17. März 2008)

was soll man jetzt sagen ? house is top daher 10/10


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> was soll man jetzt sagen ? house is top daher 10/10



irgend ein komischer animekopf, sieht nach Kinderanime aus. 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. März 2008)

der teddy ist so sinnfrei das er wieder gut ist -.-^^

9/10


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (17. März 2008)

Mietzekatze 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

wie süß!!!
10/10


----------



## Jácks (17. März 2008)

Anarchie baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ganz klar 10/10


----------



## Szyslak (17. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

Mh, hatt für mich nur die Aussage R'n'b.

1/10


----------



## Tahult (17. März 2008)

Muahahahaha. Wie geil ist das denn??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
"Don't click!"
15/10


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Muahahahaha. Wie geil ist das denn???
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Sowas kennt doch jeder, ich würde auch klicken, das reizt mich zu sehr!

Sehr nettes Avatar, 8/10


----------



## rEdiC (17. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. März 2008)

immer diese muschis
3/10


----------



## Humfred (17. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> immer diese muschis
> 3/10



NINJAA 10/10

Achja, bist du das?


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> NINJAA 10/10
> 
> Achja, bist du das?


nope das binsch net


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

schaust aber gleich aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bleib trozdem bei 6/10 weils du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (18. März 2008)

Die Katze macht mir Angst  7/10    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

.. alkoholiker

naja find die irgendwie doof .. 3/10


----------



## nolanrap (18. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> .. alkoholiker
> 
> naja find die irgendwie doof .. 3/10



alkoholiker? ich bitte dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. März 2008)

der trinkt nun seit 2 stunden -.- wenn das kein alkoholiker ist weis auch auch ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

10/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@nolanrap: GENIAL! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2008)

ja endlich mal dich  10/10


----------



## Alion (18. März 2008)

zu wenig Farbe....
Trotzdem 7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (18. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> immer diese muschis
> 3/10


----------



## Tahult (18. März 2008)

3/10


----------



## Jácks (18. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Stoffl (18. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (18. März 2008)

Richtig geil 10/10.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. März 2008)

Find ich einfach Cool^^

10/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

Finde ich lustig 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nolanrap (18. März 2008)

ich will weggucken... kann aber nicht!

10/10 isn süchtig macher das ava  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (18. März 2008)

geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10!


----------



## Incontemtio (18. März 2008)

Dr House ist genial!

Und Lupus wird es heute abend auch wieder nicht sein, wie so oft...


----------



## Villano (18. März 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Dr House ist genial!
> 
> Und Lupus wird es heute abend auch wieder nicht sein, wie so oft...


jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber bestimmt wieder ne krankheit die nur 1x unter 1mio menschen vorkommt xD


----------



## Sweny (18. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollav (19. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab mal Ava gechanged   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ego1899 (19. März 2008)

also ich find das irgendwie doof den ava zu bewerten... signatur kann ich ja noch verstehen aber das ^^


----------



## Tahult (19. März 2008)

Sieht gut aus...

9/10


----------



## Qonix (19. März 2008)

Yeah Party 9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (19. März 2008)

Was für ein armes schwein....

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

Ollav schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




300/10 ich steh auf kranken scheiss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Rest hab ich ja bewertet -.- wie so oft


----------



## Yozoshura (19. März 2008)

Mal was ganz neues ein Kätzchen heute mal 9.2/10


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

It's penut butter jelly time... 9/10 weil kein gif


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

jack wie er lebt und ist ..

10/10 blubber

WTF 3k post inc !!!!!
next ziel : 4k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (19. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> jack wie er lebt und ist ..
> 
> 10/10 blubber
> 
> ...


GZ


----------



## Klunker (19. März 2008)

gz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jácks 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

13/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

wie lange will die noch tanzen? oO
10/10


----------



## Sweny (19. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Villano (19. März 2008)

10/10!^^


----------



## Dragim (19. März 2008)

hmm ich mag Dr. House 8/10^^


----------



## Mightymagic (19. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

gnom mage ihhh
naja 6/10 ist immerhjin lustig


----------



## Roxen (19. März 2008)

Geile katze ^^ 9/10


----------



## Incontemtio (19. März 2008)

Screen von Char - Langweilig...
Nichts zu sehen...

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. März 2008)

kapier das bild ned ^^

klingt aber lustig 5/10


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

10/10  sowie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. März 2008)

oO
naja.... 3/10


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

hehe  8/10


----------



## Villano (20. März 2008)

ich finds witzig^^
10/10


----------



## Qonix (20. März 2008)

genau, kein Lupus 10/10


----------



## Sweny (20. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (20. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (20. März 2008)

humfred schrieb:


> Mh, hatt für mich nur die Aussage R'n'b.
> 
> 1/10


Wenn man es so sieht ist deins auch nur ein Smiley das auf einen Knopf drückt und explodiert.. Aussagelos..



BTT:
Villano 5/10


----------



## Klunker (20. März 2008)

ähm ja sieht eigentlic ganz nett aus find es nur en bissel "grau"

5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. März 2008)

ausm bauch raus
6/10


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## matic (21. März 2008)

weil du mich als suchti bezeichnet hast -> 0/10.. spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lustig 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

son pic mit 3 verpixelten typen. ich geb ma pro kerl 1 punkt
3/10


----------



## matic (21. März 2008)

Meins:
verpixelt? nö.
typen? depeche mode verdammt!

Deins:
verpixelt? oh ja.
sind das ninjas? hihi

Nicht bös gemeint

4/10


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

bei mir sind auf deinem ava die schrägen linien nich gerade. darum nenn ich das verpixelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
das das depeche mode sind hab ich mir schon gedacht. ganz dumm bin ich ja net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

gehn wir mal weiter  ich nehm mal an das bist du auf dem bild trolli?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber auch wenn nciht 10/10 allein wegen dem ninja outfit was ja eientliuch nen anderen grund hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (21. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> bei mir sind auf deinem ava die schrägen linien nich gerade.


/signed

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## Thursoni (21. März 2008)

Super Dr. House is immer cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. März 2008)

Was genau soll das darstellen?


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Was genau soll das darstellen?



Brennendes Kreuz mit einem Bandnamen davor, den ich aber kaum entziffern kann "Tuar Soari" oder so ähnlich lese ich daraus.


----------



## guldano (21. März 2008)

hm,  6/10 :O


----------



## Sweny (21. März 2008)

Hm...naja es geht besser 6/10


----------



## Villano (21. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Grimbahld (21. März 2008)

8/10

schwarzweiß 2 win xD


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

7/10 finde ich einfach genial For Sparta 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

naja
3/10

klunker, du sau!!!
die bewertung war für Grimbahld


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  dann bewerte halt mich, ode wie kommts das du 7 min für nen 3 wörter text brauchst und wieso sau?

mein Klunker ist en Taure http://armory.wow-europe.com/character-she...l&n=Klunker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

wer hat behauptet, dass ich sofort angefangen habe zu tippen als Grimbahld's post erschienen is??
deinen ava hab ich doch schon oder net?


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

den ava habe ich erst seid ca 10 min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und sry habe kch mit der zeit verguckt^^ hast 1 min anch mir gepostet nicht 7 min  mein fehler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (21. März 2008)

hmm wenn da n witz sein soll versteh ich den so früh am morgen noch nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3/10


----------



## Klunker (21. März 2008)

das ist en ? Fuchs als kontrast zum wtf panda^^

trolli wie immer 10/10


----------



## TaZz (21. März 2008)

5/10 Sry ich verstehe den Sinn hinter deinem Avatar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (21. März 2008)

.:TaZz:. schrieb:


> 5/10 Sry ich verstehe den Sinn hinter deinem Avatar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir geht es bei deinem Avatar genau so...


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

schlicht aber bringt die Aussage rüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Alcasim (22. März 2008)

5/10

Nich mein Ding, aber wems gefällt^^


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

jaaaaaaaaaa.... 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (22. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (22. März 2008)

10/10 Oo


----------



## chopi (22. März 2008)

schon recht witzig o.0 6/10


----------



## Villano (22. März 2008)

chopi bekommt wieder 10/10^^


----------



## Klunker (22. März 2008)

house immer 10/10 von house aus normal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    ok der war flach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. März 2008)

Elfen Lied  10/10


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. März 2008)

Katze!!!! Ich kann nicht wegucken 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (23. März 2008)

sweeny auch wenn du es mir nicht sagst,von wo bekommste die ganzen avas? oO drölf/10

ich kann mich von meinem nicht trennen :'(


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sweeny auch wenn du es mir nicht sagst,von wo bekommste die ganzen avas? oO drölf/10
> 
> ich kann mich von meinem nicht trennen :'(



Ich finde die einfach im internet, in verschiedenen foren, seiten was auch immer oO eifach mal stöbern bei manchen weiß ich auch selber nicht mehr woher ich die habe :O


----------



## riesentrolli (23. März 2008)

zu geil
10/10


----------



## Sweny (23. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khazar (24. März 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tolle Katze *g*

10/10


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

yeah patrick 10/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

BÄM - Zu geil der Boo. xD

@Chopi: 10/10 - Die Tüte ist kaum zu übertreffen.


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

is der nicht aus shin shan oder so?
naja sagen wir 7/10^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. März 2008)

Genau der isses. So is das Bild ziemlich blöde, aber wenn man die Sprüche von dem kennt, dann bringt es das Bild.^^


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

xD 12/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. März 2008)

pöse katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

10/10 mach dir mal ein neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. März 2008)

Gefällt mir weniger, irgendwie... unlustig...

3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Ich mag mein Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ahja 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (24. März 2008)

Hmmmmm irgendwie lustig, aber auch net 7/10


----------



## Incontemtio (24. März 2008)

Langweilige Charakterprofile + dummer Spruch = 1/10


----------



## chopi (24. März 2008)

inco,falscher thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



deins ist optisch nicht wirklich anspruchsvoll 5/10 für den inhalt


----------



## Thursoni (24. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> Was genau soll das darstellen?



Laut deiner Sig. kann ich erkennen das du Rammstein hörst bzw. kennst.
Dann solltest du eigentlich mein Bild teilweise entziffern können.
Das ist das Bandlogo von Rammstein, blos das Rammstein dort Thursoni steht.
Aber ich muss schon zugeben das die Qualität echt mies ist.


----------



## Sweny (24. März 2008)

Hm...naja bissi klein aber sonst schick 7/10


----------



## Alanium (24. März 2008)

funny!^^

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Glaub hatte ich schon, ist aber immer noch ein schönes Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Gwynny = winkender Hexer

Anders kann man es sich schon gar nicht mehr vorstellen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Thursoni schrieb:


> Laut deiner Sig. kann ich erkennen das du Rammstein hörst bzw. kennst.
> Dann solltest du eigentlich mein Bild teilweise entziffern können.
> Das ist das Bandlogo von Rammstein, blos das Rammstein dort Thursoni steht.
> Aber ich muss schon zugeben das die Qualität echt mies ist.



Ach das soll rammstein darstellen nur mit anderem text .. aso ..

wtf ich erkenn nedma den hintergrund xD dachte hat sowas vom style her aber rammstein steht da 100%tig ned -.-

@lürock .xD
Gywnny isn hexer der dir beim sterben zuschaut und winkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mach ich auch immer ^^


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @lürock .xD
> Gywnny isn hexer der dir beim sterben zuschaut und winkt
> 
> 
> ...


Echt? Sieht aber aus wie ein weibl. Troll und die können keine HM werden, deswegen dachte ich Magier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Echt? Sieht aber aus wie ein weibl. Troll und die können keine HM werden, deswegen dachte ich Magier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



in der sig siest du es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is auch besseres bild (wiso wohl ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

plöder edit user du!


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> is auch besseres bild (wiso wohl ..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Eigenlob stinkt!


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Eigenlob stinkt!



Awas hab heut morgen geduscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ot: lurocks ava is crap 1/1000 homer hat was besseres verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Teh cat!!!!111einself

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

te bunny 10/10 -5 wegen deinem blog xD


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Ach die schon wieder 7/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Minastirit, das versteh ich jetzt irgendwie net... x]


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

Schick 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

süss 9/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

funny 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Minastirit, das versteh ich jetzt irgendwie net... x]



... gib auch leute die nix kapieren 

mit frauen ist es wie mit epix
sehen kann sie jeder aber gehören tun sie nem anderen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  *blub*


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

Okay... 

o_O


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Echt? Sieht aber aus wie ein weibl. Troll und die können keine HM werden, deswegen dachte ich Magier...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Also das ist ja schon fast eine Beleidigung!
Aber weil ich euch alle mag und ein friedliebender Mensch bin sehe ich darüber hinweg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG gwynny


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2008)

Das neue ist super da es nicht mehr stockt 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. März 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Das neue ist super da es nicht mehr stockt 8/10


 Danke


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

8/10 stimm d zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

Elfenlied oder? 7/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> Elfenlied oder?


Ja, Blizardboy hatte das allerdings vor ihm shcon ne ganze Zeit lang...

Zu deinem: 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## nalcarya (25. März 2008)

Immer noch Homer, immer noch gut 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

nice 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> nice 10/10



witzig

9/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

muss es immer anschauen,wenn ich es seh 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

imba tetra milch 10/10

ic hweiß mein avater fesselt einen


----------



## Vérwanord (25. März 2008)

/dance! 10/10 für die milch!

und melih bekommt auch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. März 2008)

ist das windows?
wenn ja 3/10
mac ist besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist das windows?
> wenn ja 3/10
> mac ist besser
> 
> ...



pokemon ftw! 10/10


----------



## Vérwanord (25. März 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ist das windows?
> wenn ja 3/10
> mac ist besser
> 
> ...



Ich benutze Windows Vista und stehe dazu! das tun nicht viele  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Ich benutze Windows Vista und stehe dazu! das tun nicht viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich benutz xp^^

ach ja der is nicht so dolle

4/10


----------



## Villano (25. März 2008)

gefällt mir 10/10^^


----------



## Vérwanord (25. März 2008)

Doctor House? Ist er das wirklich?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Lurock (25. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Ich benutze Windows Vista und stehe dazu! das tun nicht viele
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schwachfug!

Btt: @ Melih 7/10 Punkten. Anfangs ja okay, aber wenn man das 3 mal sieht gehts auf die Augen...

@ über mir: 10/10 Punkten, Vista ftw!


----------



## Vérwanord (25. März 2008)

So, neuer avatar, find ich besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Homer FTW! 9/10^^ fehlt nurnoch Star wars, dann haben wir die besten filme/serien zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ennia schrieb:


> chaoten die hipf hopf musik hören ^^ genial
> 
> homer immer noch 9/10



Die katze macht 10k optischen Schaden! Kenn das zwar schon von einem TMN-pro aber 10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (25. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ja, Blizardboy hatte das allerdings vor ihm shcon ne ganze Zeit lang...
> 
> Zu deinem: 7/10 Punkten.



wer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  kenn ich net, nun gut habe mich für den hier entschieden weil die anderen a) zu blutig und b)zu freitügig für buffed.de sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja windows 10/101 vista -2^^


----------



## Sweny (25. März 2008)

ELFENLIED <3 10/10


----------



## Alanium (25. März 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jácks (25. März 2008)

zu alt 6/10


----------



## chopi (25. März 2008)

deiner auch wenn mans so sieht...3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (26. März 2008)

Blur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vérwanord (26. März 2008)

Silent Alarm, stylisch, aber ich versteh nicht was dahinter steckt, deswegen 6/10


----------



## Inade (26. März 2008)

5/10 ...Windows halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg.


----------



## nolanrap (26. März 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hmm is klar ^^

7/10 ^^


----------



## Vérwanord (26. März 2008)

Schlürf! Mal was anderes ^^ 8/10 

und wieso nur 5/10 für windows? ohne windows könntet ihr kein wow spielen! dann müsstet ihr alle auf mac umsteigen und da käme dann wieder das geflame, dies funzt nicht, das klappt nicht, wie installiere ich das... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Naja nicht gerade überragend. 4/10


----------



## Inade (26. März 2008)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Schlürf! Mal was anderes ^^ 8/10
> 
> und wieso nur 5/10 für windows? ohne windows könntet ihr kein wow spielen! dann müsstet ihr alle auf mac umsteigen und da käme dann wieder das geflame, dies funzt nicht, das klappt nicht, wie installiere ich das...
> 
> ...



Okay 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das ist Schmerzgrenze...

@Qonix 6´8/10 ist ganz okay.

mfg.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Ne Uhr und ne schlecht zu erkennende Maus 3/10


----------



## Biggus (26. März 2008)

9/10 :>


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Hmm, kommt mir bekannt vor und weils Anime ist 8/10


----------



## Villano (26. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. März 2008)

house is cool 10/10 ... it's LUPUS !!


----------



## Vakeros (26. März 2008)

10/10 ohne großen Kommentar


----------



## picollo0071 (26. März 2008)

*anime mag*
9/10
solltest mal schlafen. deine augen sind recht rot :-P

mfg gabriel


----------



## Alanium (26. März 2008)

Sieht lustig aus, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. März 2008)

Hmm hmm hmm. Immer noch nicht oben ohne. Tja das gibt Abzug. 7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (27. März 2008)

wieder mal 8/10^^

mfg gabriel


----------



## Gwynny (27. März 2008)

Ja ganz lustig 7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

aja ohne laggs,schner hintergrund 10/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Meine Lieblingsmilchtüte! x]

11/10


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Was ist denn das? Ein Brot mit Schwanz und Ohren?


----------



## chopi (27. März 2008)

homer hat was besseres verdient...sry lurock, 5p.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

süss  8/10


----------



## -PuRity- (27. März 2008)

Verliert langsam an Witz aber immer noch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Schickes Tattoo, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rEdiC (27. März 2008)

Hübsch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und nein ich mache mir keine Hoffnungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

<3 10/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Süß, 8/10


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

tja immer noch 7/10 ^^

PS: bei mir gibts was Neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

roflmao
10/10


----------



## HobbyTwinker (27. März 2008)

6/10


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Süß, 9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> immer diese muschis
> 3/10



EDIT: oh des ging an HobbyTwinker xD


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

x]

...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (27. März 2008)

du kriegst
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Jetz' aber:

Düster, 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Du schon wieder. Olle spamer hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Ich steh auf so 'n Scheiß!

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Vérwanord (27. März 2008)

Homer an seinem Lieblingsplatz in Lieblingskleidung: 9/10


----------



## Qonix (27. März 2008)

Igit ungeziffer  *tot hau*  2/10


----------



## Vérwanord (27. März 2008)

Omfg, Mami, Hilfe! Bööser Drache! *wegnuke* (4/10)


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Lecker!

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (27. März 2008)

Emoalarm!4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

lol`?

doofer alar gefällt mir ned 
2/10

hmm wie hast du 1k posts hab dich noch nie gesehn -.-^^


----------



## K0l0ss (27. März 2008)

10/10. Eindeutig.


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

Sieht immer noch cool aus 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und ich habe mich endlich für ein ava entschieden!


----------



## Lurock (27. März 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mushis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Alanium (27. März 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Emoalarm!4/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht ganz... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

nicht echt ned? siet man gar ned an xD

(nur witz ^^) 

ausserdem was habt ihr gegen emos -.-
ich hab ja auch nix gegen schwarze/schwule/und andere .. nur gegen gewisse menschen die aber von verschiedenen sachen sind ..

ot: 10/10 .. auch wenn ich dir das mitm 14 ned glaub


----------



## Sweny (27. März 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. März 2008)

die katze is hässlich irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4/10 .. find die ned schön


----------



## Klunker (27. März 2008)

ja..minas wie immer 10/10 aber swenys mg ich auch, die guckt toll 10/10^^


----------



## TaZz (28. März 2008)

Hey das ist ja animiert...trotzdem nur 5/10. Ich finds irgendwie langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Naja einfach nur Daten... 4/10


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

xD 9/10


----------



## humanflower (28. März 2008)

Niedlich... wenn auch n bisl langweilig^^
8/10


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

langweilig 2/10


----------



## -PuRity- (28. März 2008)

Fand deinen alten besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  6/10


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

immer noch geiles Tatto 8/10

wie findest das?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (28. März 2008)

haha wie geil. 8/10


----------



## Qonix (28. März 2008)

der kleine Tiger 8/10


----------



## Rednoez (28. März 2008)

Lustig ^^ 8/10


----------



## Lurock (28. März 2008)

Family Guy ftw!

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

10 Punkte


----------



## Alanium (28. März 2008)

Schon wieder was neues?^^

8/10


----------



## -PuRity- (28. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. März 2008)

9/10 schickes Tatoo

LG gwynny


----------



## Vérwanord (28. März 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Naja einfach nur Daten... 4/10



Hier gehts ums Avatar, nicht um die Sig.^^

Für Gwynny 7/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sweny (28. März 2008)

LOL xD 11/10


----------



## Szyslak (29. März 2008)

Die ersten 2 secs siehts toll aus, danach gehts einem ziemlich auf die Nüsse...
2/10


----------



## K0l0ss (29. März 2008)

10/10

Homer rult. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorkal (29. März 2008)

Rumgepose,aber sieht annehmbar aus:*7/10*


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. März 2008)

hm...bis jetz hat noch niemend zu gemacht, haha!

hm..bei der bewertung rate ich einfach mal und sag 21/27  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. März 2008)

5/10


----------



## Sweny (29. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## Incontemtio (29. März 2008)

Ich fand den alten besser.

7/10


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

xD 7/10


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Fand' die alten besser... 6/10


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis / Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis


----------



## Sweny (30. März 2008)

10/10

Grade eben neue Ava gefunden xD


----------



## Alanium (30. März 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Fand' die alten besser... 6/10


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

buffed.de / buffed.de


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (30. März 2008)

9/10


----------



## Lurock (30. März 2008)

Hehe, Alltag im .gif-Format, nice...

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Villano (30. März 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

10/10


----------



## -PuRity- (31. März 2008)

Find ich irgendwie... genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

find das tatoo immer noch cool ^^ 10/10


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

miau 8/10


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

Hm..ganz cool 8/10


----------



## b1ubb (31. März 2008)

welches spiel ist das woher dein ava ist ?!?!?

naja - ist so ein mischmasch - ich sag mal 5/10


----------



## Qonix (31. März 2008)

unser b1ubb 8/10


----------



## Tahult (31. März 2008)

nice

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2008)

partyyYYYY 10/10 .. (bin netter bewerter ^^)


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> welches spiel ist das woher dein ava ist ?!?!?
> 
> naja - ist so ein mischmasch - ich sag mal 5/10



Das ist Metal Gear Solid du Ignorant! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ähmm (31. März 2008)

D´oh!

Doppelpost...


----------



## Gwynny (31. März 2008)

Ok... 5/10 ist nicht so mein Ding

LG Gwynny


----------



## Incontemtio (31. März 2008)

Hier gehts ja um Charakterbilder:

Zwar animiert aber trotzdem langweilig. 

3/10


----------



## Jácks (31. März 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (31. März 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Lol, geil!

9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

edit meint : fuck ^^ homer 10/10

Deine Sig is doof ^^ letzter text ist nicht selbe schriftart und grösse ^^
und der typ isn alter amy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

man muss 10 geben sonst ist man tot ^^
edit meint : chuck ist aber kein linker .. seine rechte macht mehr aua 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Texas ranger killt alle ! .. chuck braucht keinen gott .. er ist einer


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

lieb^^
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

pokemon lalala komm schnapp sie dir .........

.. ... ..........

RIP alte erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hab die sendung gemocht auch wenn ich ash ehrer arsch genannt hätte damals ^^


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

@Minas: du hast Bewertung vergessen

naja die hab ich schon zu oft bewertet


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> man muss 10 geben sonst ist man tot ^^
> edit meint : chuck ist aber kein linker .. seine rechte macht mehr aua
> 
> 
> ...



er is links und schlägt mit rechts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

Winni Puh und das auch noch völlig verzogen 1/10


----------



## Lurock (1. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Winni Puh und das auch noch völlig verzogen 1/10


Du nennst Chuck Norris Winni Puh?
Du bist lebensmüde...!


----------



## Qonix (1. April 2008)

Ich hasse Chuck Norris! Alle seine Filme und Serien und was auch immer sind der grösste schei** der je gemacht wurde.


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Ich hasse Chuck Norris! Alle seine Filme und Serien und was auch immer sind der grösste schei** der je gemacht wurde.



jap du bist lebensmüde :-]


----------



## Minastirit (1. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> jap du bist lebensmüde :-]



/signed  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2008)

hehehe
wer ist den das ueberhaupt Oo
chuck norris sagt mir nix(ehrlich`)


----------



## Klunker (1. April 2008)

abra...mistvieh hat sich imer wegteleportiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10

Chuck ist en bekanner Amerikanischer Schauspieler der pure Männlichkeit und Gerechtigkeit symbolisiert xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

3/10... das auge macht mich nervös XD


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

drölf/zehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

drölf was is das?

10/10 was sonst


----------



## riesentrolli (1. April 2008)

CharlySteven schrieb:


> drölf was is das?
> 
> 10/10 was sonst


http://kamelopedia.mormo.org/index.php/Dr%C3%B6lf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (1. April 2008)

.... (ein scheiß xD)


----------



## Carstein (1. April 2008)

6/10

draufklicken ist so umständlich^^


----------



## zificult (2. April 2008)

kommt mir bekannt vor....Elfenlied oder so?
8/10


----------



## Angvar (2. April 2008)

7/10 Die Animation wertet es auf ^^

PS: hm mein Ava ist ja weg :X


----------



## Minastirit (2. April 2008)

-300/10


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

schon zu oft bewertet

hehe, wer merkt die Änderung in meinem Ava?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (4. April 2008)

einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mag die "stirchmännchen" comics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

yeah b1ubb in echt, das muss einfach 10/10 sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> abra...mistvieh hat sich imer wegteleportiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ist das nicht der der von jaky chan (oder wie heisst der noch mal) besiegt worden ist?


----------



## Realcynn (4. April 2008)

naja würd sagen 7/10 schickes Pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## riesentrolli (4. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> -300/10


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

<----PANDAPOWER
Stehe nicht so auf Anarchie und den ganzen Krams:4/10


----------



## Lurock (4. April 2008)

Mmmh, ich steh nicht sonderlich auf Bären... Aber das ist mal was anderes...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

Ich kann nicht anders 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Die Wurst (4. April 2008)

PACMAN!!! 10/10
Wie ich den Sound von diesen Geistern liebe....^^


----------



## Zorkal (4. April 2008)

Fire in the hole!!!Trotzdem nur 7/10 weil es auf Dauer nervig wird.


----------



## chopi (4. April 2008)

waaagh ein panda 10/10


----------



## Jácks (4. April 2008)

Waaaaagh ne tanzende Milchtüte 10/10


----------



## Mokrar (5. April 2008)

Schon oft bewertet (wenn keiner dazwisc hen postet^^) aber immer noch sauber 
8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Meins ist vielleicht etwas intolerant aber was solls...


----------



## Lurock (5. April 2008)

Ich mag den Papst nicht und der Spruch gefällt mir irgendwie auch net so gut...

4/10 Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carstein (5. April 2008)

12/10 XD


----------



## Jester~ (5. April 2008)

7/10 ganz nett gemacht!


----------



## Tahult (5. April 2008)

Murlocs ftw^^

*gnargl*

9/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. April 2008)

Raving Smilies... yeah ^^
7/10


----------



## Natálya (5. April 2008)

Sieht schon nett aus, aber ich kann damit nichts anfange, Erklärung pls.

6/10


----------



## Zorkal (5. April 2008)

Schön aber mit Transparenz wäre es gelungener 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. April 2008)

lieber panda 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

7/10 gut kann aber noch besser werden


----------



## Incontemtio (5. April 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Schön aber mit Transparenz wäre es gelungener 7/10


----------



## simion (5. April 2008)

8/10
Edit: Juhu 400 posts


----------



## maggus (5. April 2008)

Der tanzende Oger ist ja eher selten anzutreffen, daher 7/10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Seid nett zu Stimpy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (5. April 2008)

Stimpy ist nett.
8/10


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

HOMER 10/10


----------



## Invoke (7. April 2008)

10/10

Sehr sehr geil ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

0/10

jo und nun gehst du heulen
MIMIMI jaja ey boa xD

nur spass ^^ 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 a mimimi saved my life


----------



## b1ubb (7. April 2008)

iimmer hab ich Minastirit vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und er hat noch immer kein neues ava drin - weil katzen BLÖD sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also bekommst du immernoch 6/10 punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> iimmer hab ich Minastirit vor mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich mach ja irgendwann neues .. nur weis ich ned was ^^ von dem das ich vorhatte ist gegen das nettiquette teil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich mach ja irgendwann neues .. nur weis ich ned was ^^ von dem das ich vorhatte ist gegen das nettiquette teil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



warum wolltest du etwa ein körperteil von dir reinstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> warum wolltest du etwa ein körperteil von dir reinstellen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ehm ne .. aber lurock sagt immer katze != muschi xD

wollte schönes anime girl reintun aber naja das hat irgendwie zuwenig an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit meint: ahja und mein körperteil würd da nedma reinpassen *grins*


----------



## b1ubb (7. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> edit meint: ahja und mein körperteil würd da nedma reinpassen *grins*



gut gerettet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (7. April 2008)

8/10
Wie immer cool und lässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> gut gerettet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich mag edit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gwynny dein teil da find ich irgendwie ned soo toll .. mags ned wenn sich alles bewegt

edit meint: ahja und deine sig da is leider weg weil mein ftp account gelöscht wurde und ich nen neuen brauchte -.- ^^ 
begründung : es soll nicht als bilder speicher dienen ..
dabei hab ich noch 4hp's drauf gehabt .. pff


----------



## yanu23 (7. April 2008)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an den Nethersturm mit dem Hintergrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10

*Edit* war zu spät 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

.. wenn dann macht man das bild ganz ^^ find das schlecht da man nedma alles lesen kann 2/10


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

der olle Spamer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10


----------



## Lurock (7. April 2008)

Lol, das ist noch besser als das Alte! 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2008)

Homer > All in TV

10/10


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2008)

Yeah, Shin-chan 10/10

Ich tantz den Poo-Buggie-Buggie, der mach froh Buggie-Buggie.


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

geiiiil
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

pokemon komm kill sie hier .. oder so
8/10


----------



## Lurock (8. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mushis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

lurock das bild das ich reintun wollte ist gegen das nettiquette .. zeig mir eins das nicht dagen spricht ^^

also bleib ich bei der katze .. die muschi ist aufm desktop xD


----------



## rEdiC (8. April 2008)

Naja gibt bessere Lolcats 5/10


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

rEdiC schrieb:


> Naja gibt bessere Lolcats 5/10



Deine Katze finde ich aber nicht besser, deshalb

4 / 10


----------



## Ollav (8. April 2008)

Nicht mein Fall :/

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2008)

hoe?
1/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (8. April 2008)

4/10

Pokemon ist nicht so mein Fall..


----------



## Realcynn (8. April 2008)

erkenn nicht genau was es darstellen soll abe sieht witzig aus ich geb mal 5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

ich seh nur den s1 stab

1/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (8. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> erkenn nicht genau was es darstellen soll abe sieht witzig aus ich geb mal 5/10



das ist ein Goblin..also ich beim LiverRollenSpiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (8. April 2008)

hmm klingt cool^^


----------



## riesentrolli (8. April 2008)

cerna schrieb:


> das ist ein Goblin..also ich beim LiverRollenSpiel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hoffe doch du wolltest "LiveRollenSpiel" schreiben. n leber rollenspiel kann und will ich mir nämlich nich wirklich vorstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Realcynn (8. April 2008)

stimmt auf dem avatar vorhin konnte man nur den s1 stab erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab jetzt mal nen neuen vl erkennt man da was besser was es sein soll^^


----------



## Incontemtio (8. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> stimmt auf dem avatar vorhin konnte man nur den s1 stab erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man erkennt es jetzt zwar. Finde ein Bild von Charakter aber ein wenig langweilig, deshalb

2 / 10


----------



## Realcynn (8. April 2008)

naja weiß nicht wer da kapituliert und is recht schlicht gehalten was nit schlecht ist 6/10


----------



## rEdiC (8. April 2008)

1/10


----------



## Tolk (8. April 2008)

8/10

süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Szyslak (9. April 2008)

9/10
Einfach aus Prinzip.


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

Szyslak schrieb:


> 9/10
> Einfach aus Prinzip.


löööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööl
8/10^^


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Chuck Norris hat es bestimmt nicht gern, wenn er in eine bestimmte Schublade gesteckt wird!

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## CharlySteven (9. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Chuck Norris hat es bestimmt nicht gern, wenn er in eine bestimmte Schublade gesteckt wird!
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.



wieso... er wird dich nich in eine schublade gesteckt.... er hat dieses avatar ganz alleine erstellt^^ xD


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Chuck norris und das als links extrem .. 
u die

finde sowas gehört nicht ins forum .. weder links noch rechts
5/10


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

miau miau 6/10


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

die strichmännchen sind immer witzig 10/10


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

leider etwas sehr klein und schwer zu erkennen aber trotzdem gut 8/10


----------



## Fauzi (9. April 2008)

*g*
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

ihr steht auf schmerzen wa^^


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

sind halt strichmännchen die haben irgendwie immer schmerzen^^

süße katze 10/10

Qonix das is links nen gw-char und rechts mein wow-char


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> sind halt strichmännchen die haben irgendwie immer schmerzen^^
> 
> süße katze 10/10
> 
> Qonix das is links nen gw-char und rechts mein wow-char



das erkennt man doch ..


8/10


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

was es in etwas sein könnte wusste ich aber ist schon etwas undeutlich


----------



## -PuRity- (9. April 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. April 2008)

immer noch nice 9/10

Mal so neben bei, hat wer im WoW Allgmein Forum den Fred gelesen von dem Typen der sich das Horde Symbol auf den Arm tatowieren hat lassen? Sieht echt geil aus.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> immer noch nice 9/10
> 
> Mal so neben bei, hat wer im WoW Allgmein Forum den Fred gelesen von dem Typen der sich das Horde Symbol auf den Arm tatowieren hat lassen? Sieht echt geil aus.



nö


----------



## Klunker (9. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nö



Ja

achja kitty 10/10


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

schickes auge aber ansonsten 8/10


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Guild Wars ist so gar nicht mein Ding!
Deswegen: 6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Szyslak (9. April 2008)

Lurock 10/10!


----------



## Realcynn (9. April 2008)

homer is immer gut und dann noch nen donat 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: ich geh pennen tschau^^


----------



## humanflower (9. April 2008)

Naja Guildwars chars... 6/10


----------



## Lurock (9. April 2008)

Emo... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (9. April 2008)

Homer > all

10 of 10


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

Party 8/10


----------



## humanflower (10. April 2008)

einfach nur nice 
10/10


----------



## ThunderfØx (10. April 2008)

wenn das Cothicstyle is dann 4/10 mag sowas nicht wirklich xD

naja und menschlicheblumen..weiss ned..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (10. April 2008)

Naja, ein WoW Char und noch nicht mal animiert. 3/10


----------



## Tahult (10. April 2008)

*tap, tap, bong*

Herrlich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10 of 10


----------



## Andî39 (10. April 2008)

Das Bild ist ganz gut, aber das Thema finde ich nicht so prickelnd.  6/10


----------



## Elenor (10. April 2008)

5/10

Mag Simpsons net so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2008)

soll das werbung sein?
1/10


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

Pokemons sind dumm und Ara ist ein besonders dummes Pokemon. 

1 / 10


----------



## Elenor (10. April 2008)

@dragon1

was für werbung?


----------



## Spectrales (10. April 2008)

Ihh!! Random 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meins ist besser :>

Vergesst mich net :O


----------



## Minastirit (10. April 2008)

ne frau mit blauen lippen die was grünbes trinkt .. naja find den ava irgendwie ned sooo toll 

5/10

edit meint : 

ein troll ein troll ein forentroll .. XD

naja schaut lsutig aus 8/10


----------



## Incontemtio (10. April 2008)

Elenor schrieb:


> was für werbung?



Dein Avatar könnte durchaus ein Ausschnitt aus einer Werbung für ein irgendein Getränk oder ähnliches sein. Er hat nun gefragt welche Werbung es wäre, obwohl es wahrscheinlich treffender gewesen wäre zu fragen, ob dein Avatar aus einer Werbung entstammt und wenn ja welche.


----------



## Qonix (11. April 2008)

naja 5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. April 2008)

goil

9/10


----------



## Realcynn (11. April 2008)

soll das nen ninja sein ja oder?

8/10


----------



## Lurock (11. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> soll das nen ninja sein ja oder?


Made my day! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Tjo, trolli, sie hat dich erkannt!


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> soll das nen ninja sein ja oder?
> 
> 8/10


LOOOOL ein Ninja mit so nem Wappen:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Das Brot 3000 (12. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> LOOOOL ein Ninja mit so nem Wappen:
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


  Aninjarchie nennt man das... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 für den ava


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

yeah pink!!! ansonsten..... naja

4/10


----------



## Sweny (12. April 2008)

Immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (12. April 2008)

ich hasse animierte avatare, das nervt und lenkt ab ^^


----------



## Incontemtio (12. April 2008)

Ich hasse Ramstein zwar nicht aber besonders toll finde ich die Band nicht, deshalb:

4 / 10


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

Das schrieb:


> Aninjarchie nennt man das...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach echt?!OMFG!

b2t:
Hurra!!!
8/10


----------



## D132 (12. April 2008)

Der Hund sieht mir zu verschlafen und harmlos aus 

5/10 
Gruß D132


----------



## Lurock (12. April 2008)

Geil, eine Kreuzung aus einem Wächter von Unterstadt und Jabba... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jácks (12. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Der Hund sieht mir zu verschlafen und harmlos aus


trifft beides auf ihn zu xD


----------



## D132 (12. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Geil, eine Kreuzung aus einem Wächter von Unterstadt und Jabba...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 
Naja nicht ganz das ist der große Onkel des Nurgle aus dem Warhammer-TTg bei interesse schaut mal einfach bei http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/  (keine Panik ihr müsst da nichts bezahlen oder in der art. Das ist nur ein Tochterunternehmen von Games Workshop das Sammlermodele aus Resin herstellt. Ich hoffe der Post verstößt nicht gegen das Werbungsrecht den sonst entferne ich ihn sofort wieder!)


----------



## riesentrolli (12. April 2008)

so lala

6/10


----------



## Rhokan (12. April 2008)

> Geil, eine Kreuzung aus einem Wächter von Unterstadt und Jabba... w00t.gif
> 
> 8/10 Punkten.



Die Viecher heißen normalerweise Monstrosität


----------



## D132 (13. April 2008)

Ne in dem Fall ist es ein Großer Dämon des Chaosgott Nurgle (ich liebe Warhammer halt :>)


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Ne in dem Fall ist es ein Großer Dämon des Chaosgott Nurgle (ich liebe Warhammer halt :>)



kenn mich ned aus .. aber das bild find ich hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## Villano (13. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

Peace alter,10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (13. April 2008)

fand den alten besser

5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (13. April 2008)

Immer noch 10/10.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (13. April 2008)

10/10  plop wie immer^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. April 2008)

sehr schön.
sagen wa mal 9/10


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht... =/  

5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

HOOOMER 10/10


----------



## Sienna (13. April 2008)

Huuunnd  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Animes sind gut! Aber der da sieht aus wien Emo...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Mondryx (13. April 2008)

Homerbonus +100^^

10/10


----------



## Jácks (13. April 2008)

I don't like animes! 4/10


----------



## Loktor (13. April 2008)

<---- hat ne katze 3/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

mila jovodingens von 5te element 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Jácks schrieb:


> I don't like animes! 4/10


Ahja, was hat das mit dem Avatar zu tun?


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

der ava von dem typ überihm war so ein anime dingens^^


----------



## Lurock (13. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> der ava von dem typ überihm war so ein anime dingens^^


Arrrrg, ich hab 'animals' gelesen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (13. April 2008)

das bild ist echt göttlich^^
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2008)

und deins find ich irgendwie anderst doof ^^ altes war bessa
edit meint: anderst doof = 2/10


----------



## Szyslak (13. April 2008)

Laaaaaaangweilig
1/10


----------



## Incontemtio (13. April 2008)

Luroks Homer-Bild ist besser:

6 / 10


----------



## Jokkerino (14. April 2008)

blick den witz net 3/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

viel kann ichnicht erkennen aber das was ich erkennen kann sieht gut aus 6/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> und deins find ich irgendwie anderst doof ^^ altes war bessa
> edit meint: anderst doof = 2/10


och nö...warum findet ihr alle das ding scheiße?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich finds auf jedefall GUT vllt änder ichs mal gucken^^

das oben find ich ganz nett mit wow/gw chars aber mann erkennt halt sehr wenig
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. April 2008)

das find ich einiges besser 9/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. April 2008)

naja irgendwie verkleinert buffed das bild immer in nem anderen forum erkennt man das sehr gut


----------



## rEdiC (14. April 2008)

0/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (14. April 2008)

Zu viele Katzen!
Aba süs^^

  2/10


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Uuuh, mal was neues, gefällt mir super! 10/10 Punkten.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

naja...nich so
sry 2/10

mist zu spät^^ meinte rEdiCs


----------



## Ichselbstenst (14. April 2008)

Ich reiche meins mal nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

Der alte war besser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   7/10 Punkten.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Der alte war besser...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



vielleicht so?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lurock (14. April 2008)

RadioactiveMan schrieb:


> vielleicht so?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich meinte nicht dich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich meinte nicht dich...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


^^okay sry war leider nicht klar ersichtlich


----------



## Noxiel (14. April 2008)

4/10
Das Alte hat besser zum Nicknamen gepasst.


----------



## Vreen (14. April 2008)

gefällt gut, was eigenes

9/10


----------



## Villano (14. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. April 2008)

immer diese kämpfer .. genau wie riesentroll nur das der nen ninja hat -.-

7/10 jeder soll seine meinung haben ..


----------



## Realcynn (15. April 2008)

hmm mag den avatar immer noch^^ 10/10


----------



## aengaron (15. April 2008)

8/10

Hat sowas von Licht&Schatten^^


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

hmm bisl Bleich... 6/10


----------



## Villano (15. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## DarkPassion (15. April 2008)

hm, naja, nicht so meins.....
ich geb dir 8/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (15. April 2008)

7,5/10


----------



## Realcynn (16. April 2008)

> immer diese kämpfer .. genau wie riesentroll nur das der nen ninja hat -.-
> 
> 7/10 jeder soll seine meinung haben ..







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Ist wenigstens selber gemacht 
8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## humanflower (17. April 2008)

Wenigstens was Animiertes 7/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Sehr düster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. April 2008)

winke winke

7/10


----------



## shibi2k (17. April 2008)

ich kann nicht genau sagen wer es ist, aber es sieht schwer nach dicken motorrädern, heavy metal und wrestling aus ^^

6/10 geb ich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (17. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## jazz.mazz (17. April 2008)

shibi2k schrieb:


> ich kann nicht genau sagen wer es ist, aber es sieht schwer nach dicken motorrädern, heavy metal und wrestling aus ^^



Nennt sich Zakk Wilde der gute Mann, seines Zeichens Gitarrist und Sänger (Black Label Society, Ozzy Osbourne etc.)

zum topic:

9/10


----------



## Riane (18. April 2008)

Sitz aus wie ein Grislibär! xD
Ich mag Bären..

7 / 10


----------



## picollo0071 (18. April 2008)

Sieht aus wie aus dem Kindergarten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Inade (18. April 2008)

schon recht witzig


6/10

mfg.


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2008)

wuff? ..
irgendwie langweilig syr 4/10


----------



## Sam1202 (18. April 2008)

Nicht schlecht!

7/10


----------



## Realcynn (18. April 2008)

sieht witzig aus aber is irgendwie blöd geschnitten mit dem rand drum oder ist das absicht?

6/10


----------



## nalcarya (18. April 2008)

Bei so wenig Platz zuviel reingepackt - ich würd sagen entweder oder, dann erkennt man auch ein bisschen was von der Figur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## riesentrolli (18. April 2008)

find ich toll. was mit nem handtuch so alles möglich is^^

10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (18. April 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> sieht witzig aus aber is irgendwie blöd geschnitten mit dem rand drum oder ist das absicht?



Ja das war vom "Hersteller" so gewollt. Deshalb hab ichs so gelassen^^

@riesentrolli

Zu "düster"

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. April 2008)

schaut irgendwie nach edonkey oder so aus .. 9/10 finds lustig


----------



## meckermize (18. April 2008)

der über mir ist irre geil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist mir auch öfter schon aufgefallen


----------



## Villano (18. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## shibi2k (19. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

haben sehr viele den ava deshalb nur 5/10


----------



## humanflower (19. April 2008)

Rock on!
7/10


----------



## Lurock (19. April 2008)

Man kanns schlecht erkennen...

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Merlinia (19. April 2008)

Cool, kannst mal Link geben??


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Igitt! Modelviewer ist out!
Und noch dazu so ein fader Hintergrund..

hast dir aber wohl bissl Mühe gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3/10


----------



## Jácks (19. April 2008)

Merlinia schrieb:


> Cool, kannst mal Link geben??


ähhhhhhm das bin ich auf dem Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2008)

Hey! Bewert mich mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unsere Bilder sehen sich verdammt ähnlich oO

8/10


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Den Southpark Charakter kenn ich nicht, 2/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Den Southpark Charakter kenn ich nicht, 2/10


das ding is selbst gemacht
zb hier http://sp-studio.de/


----------



## Humfred (20. April 2008)

Oh, wusste garnicht das das geht, tut mir leid.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sacres (20. April 2008)

hm ich geb mal 

9/10 ^^


----------



## Siu (20. April 2008)

Hmm. Man erkennt leider nicht sehr viel auf dem Avatar.. deshalb 6/10, weil es irgendwas mystisches hat^^


----------



## Dragonsdeath (20. April 2008)

also ich find den ?hasen? geil der sieht aus wie der assain aus assasins creed deshalb 8/10 weil der hintergrund leider nit ganz soo gut ist^^


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

der rockt^^

7/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (20. April 2008)

kann das bild leider nur schwer erkennen aber sieht auf ersten blick ganz okay aus 6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. April 2008)

find die augenbrauen passen nich

6/10


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

du Gangster 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (21. April 2008)

es ergibt keinen sinn ^^ hmm...7/10


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

also wenn ich das richtig erkenne küssen sich da 2

etwas sehr undeutlich 5/10


----------



## Realcynn (21. April 2008)

wie immer sind strichmännchen 10/10^^


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

find ich schön gemacht 9/10


----------



## shibi2k (21. April 2008)

hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

naja ein WoW-Char 6/10


----------



## Tahult (21. April 2008)

Har har har!!!
Immernoch eins der Besten!!!
10/10


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

Party Party 9/10


----------



## Siu (21. April 2008)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Geiles Avatar. 10/10


----------



## Qonix (21. April 2008)

lol   das Assassin's Creed Bunny ^^  10/10


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (22. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> lol   das Assassin's Creed Bunny ^^  10/10



du warst doch schonmal da -.-"

nja.. machen wir mal ne ausnahme.

Ein paar mal drüber gelacht^^
Nach der zeit nervt das gehüpfe
6/10


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

lol 9/10


----------



## Tassy (22. April 2008)

;D 8 / 10


----------



## Sam1202 (22. April 2008)

Sweet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Tahult (22. April 2008)

Hmm, der Esel von eMule.
Den mag ich.
8/10


----------



## Sam1202 (22. April 2008)

ich liebe Smilies..

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (22. April 2008)

P2P ist totaler mist ( eMule )
Aber der Esel ist nicht so toll gelungen, 2/10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. April 2008)

Ach du scheiße. ich krig mich nicht mehr ein
absolut genial.

100000/10 punkte

einfach himmlisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leland/Rovnex (22. April 2008)

hey! mein opa!

9/10


----------



## -PuRity- (22. April 2008)

Glaub den Avatar hat schon ein anderer User, wenn ich mich nicht irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten... 6/10

kA, spricht mich nicht so besonders an


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. April 2008)

lol
hat auch style
9/10


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

immer noch geneial das Gesicht 9/10


----------



## -PuRity- (22. April 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadchi (22. April 2008)

mhh... müsste man mal im ganzen sehn aber sicher nett 8/10 ;D


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

naja sagt mit jetzt nicht so ganz zu 4/10


----------



## KICKASSEZ (22. April 2008)

@ Qonix

deins is geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (22. April 2008)

@KICKASSEZ: rarrr 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. April 2008)

Gara der kleine Sandmann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Sweny (22. April 2008)

10/10 xD


----------



## Spectrales (22. April 2008)

Wtf ist das? oO

3/10


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Wtf ist das? oO
> 
> 3/10


Das ist eine Katze die sich auf dem Kopf dreht.

7/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

wasn das?  Yoda?  und die Farben sind etws zu schwach 3/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> wasn das?  Yoda?  und die Farben sind etws zu schwach 3/10



ok, ich sollte das Bild mal versuchen zu bearbeiten....das ist ein Goblin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

Kann da irgendwie keinen Gobbo erkenne :-/
3/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## cerna karkulka (23. April 2008)

7/10 

mal was neues bei mir...das alte Bild war ja nicht zu erkennen


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

sieht ganz nett aus
7/10


----------



## Funkelchen (23. April 2008)

Da ich dieses Groß und Kleine geschreibsel nicht mag von mir nur 5/10^^


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

Funkelchen schrieb:


> Da ich dieses Groß und Kleine geschreibsel nicht mag von mir nur 5/10^^


Wir sind hier beim Avatar nicht bei der Sig.

gefällt mir ganz gut 8/10


----------



## Funkelchen (23. April 2008)

*hand auf Stirn klatsch*

Sorry mein Fehler^^

herrlich , ich mag Strichmänchen^^

10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

Zwar kA was das sein soll, aber trotzdem siehts nett aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

müsstest du als Picollo nicht ein Bild eines Teufels oder genauer von dem Teufel Picollo aus Dragonball als Ava haben?

hab dich ja schon bewertet


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

Hab dich auch schon bewertet
und eigentlich müsste ich das schon.
aber da ich nen Ork spiele, hab ich mir nen richtig schönen grimmigen ork gesucht.
und diesen da gefunden. und der passt zu meimem charakter nunmal recht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

<3 Orc's 9/10 ^.^


----------



## picollo0071 (23. April 2008)

xD
da kann sich wer zwischen den betriebssystemen ned entscheiden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lurock (23. April 2008)

@ Xelyna
Grauenhafte Mischung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Xelyna (23. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Xelyna
> Grauenhafte Mischung...
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. April 2008)

lol  8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (23. April 2008)

hatte ich dich schon mal? wenn ja dann is es lang her^^

8/10


----------



## sarax (23. April 2008)

Is nicht schlecht, aber auch nicht besonders. 6/10


----------



## Villano (23. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

vermummungsverbot und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Gwynny (24. April 2008)

Ja, so ungefähr stelle ich mir die Kollegen von der Horde vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Kuck mal, sie winkt mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

der Ork ^^  8/10


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. April 2008)

7/10 für die kopfschmerzen^^


----------



## Zachrid (24. April 2008)

Och ja... wirkt etwas Schwammig irgendwie 6/10.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

naja... irgendwie.. langwielig...
2/10


----------



## ~V~ (24. April 2008)

1/10

Ich mag keine Weichei Orks


----------



## picollo0071 (24. April 2008)

Der Film ist cool, das Pic aber zu dunkel.

3/10


----------



## Incontemtio (24. April 2008)

Langweilig ... 

2 / 10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

doof 2/10


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2008)

der kleine Gangsta 4/10


----------



## Villano (24. April 2008)

nochmal 10/10^^


----------



## riesentrolli (24. April 2008)

danke^^

find den verdammt stylish

10/10


----------



## CharlySteven (25. April 2008)

ich geb mal den beiden vor mir 10/10^^


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Bääh   Chuck Norris  0/10


----------



## Eyke (25. April 2008)

witzig...

7/10

Gruß
Eyke


----------



## Gwynny (25. April 2008)

Hmmm, da ist nichts! Sehr raffiniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was soll ich da bewerten????

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

winke winke...  8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (25. April 2008)

immer noch 10/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

6/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. April 2008)

Mal was anderes 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Siu (25. April 2008)

*zurückwink* 

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. April 2008)

Heute hol ich mir das echte Assassins Creed damit ich morgen meinen neuen Computer erst voll testen kann bevor ich ihn kaufe.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

hach ja *schwärm*

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

was`n des?!6/10


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Abra!!
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (25. April 2008)

weiss zwar net was es darstellt ^^ aber 9/10


----------



## Nevad (25. April 2008)

Schlecht zu erkennen,aber sieht nicht schlecht aus sonst. 
7/10

Das ist eine Maske von Daft Punk natürlich -.- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. April 2008)

naja

4/10


----------



## Villano (25. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## Sweny (26. April 2008)

Finde ich cool 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sarax (27. April 2008)

Genial. hab zwar gebarucht, bis ichs verstanden hab aber 9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

schlechte quali und dann imao auch noch unlustig

4/10


----------



## Dargun (27. April 2008)

gefällt mir 10/10


----------



## Villano (27. April 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

was soll das darstellen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ich mag leute die irgendwas gegen irgendwas haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

10/10 wie immer *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (27. April 2008)

omann kaputt xD

8/10


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

sweeny,erklär mal deins xD

@riesentrolli





chopi schrieb:


> was soll das darstellen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2008)

10/10
^^


----------



## Incontemtio (27. April 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> sweeny,erklär mal deins xD



Katze die auf dem Kopf steht und sich im Kries dreht. Hat aber auch bei mir ein wenig gedauert bis ich gerafft hab was es darstellen soll.


Zu dem Avatar über mir:

Ich erkenne da fast nichts. Einen Mann der vor irgendetwas steht. 

1.5 / 10


----------



## Tabuno (27. April 2008)

Spielst wohl kein HdRO, :/
aber is auch schlecht zu erkennen.
4/10...


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

Incontemtio schrieb:


> Katze die auf dem Kopf steht und sich im Kries dreht. Hat aber auch bei mir ein wenig gedauert bis ich gerafft hab was es darstellen soll.


omfg jetzt wo dus sagst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. April 2008)

milchtüten an die macht!!!!

10000000000000000000/10


----------



## Qonix (27. April 2008)

gefällt mir jetzt nicht so  4/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (27. April 2008)

Wäre mal wieder nen neues fällig, oder?^^

Dennoch 9/10


----------



## Lurock (27. April 2008)

Mmmh, ShumShum oder wie heißt das Teil nochmal?

Naja... 7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Sweny (27. April 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (27. April 2008)

endlich treffen wir uns wieder,schwarzweisse,sich auf dem kopf drehende katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10p.


----------



## Destilatus (27. April 2008)

die milch ist toll ^^ 9/10


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

wenn das ein Crit sein soll^^
1/10 :-P


----------



## Qonix (28. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mmmh, ShumShum oder wie heißt das Teil nochmal?


Das ist Shin Chan.

2/10


----------



## zificult (28. April 2008)

lawl 8/10


----------



## Villano (28. April 2008)

hö? xD
naja mal 6/10^^


----------



## Nevad (29. April 2008)

7/10 
Sieht ganz gut aus!


Zu meinem Avatar: Werde am Tag ca. 5 mal mit dem US-amerikanischem Staat verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (29. April 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Zu meinem Avatar: Werde am Tag ca. 5 mal mit dem US-amerikanischem Staat verwechselt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ähm, wer ist denn bitte so blöd? Also zwischen Nevad und Nevada ist aber ein eindeutiger Unterschied...

6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

immer noch 10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (30. April 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> immer noch 10/10


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


/sign  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (30. April 2008)

diesmal 10/10


----------



## Qonix (30. April 2008)

ach wie hies der kleine

Psycho oder so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Villano (30. April 2008)

find ich lustig xD
10/10


----------



## Jácks (30. April 2008)

Antifascho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## DD-Hexer-DD (1. Mai 2008)

10/10

weil ich auch kb auf nazis hab....

uups thema verfehlt naja^^

aber dein pic is acuh cool^^


----------



## dragon1 (1. Mai 2008)

kann man nit lesen 1/10


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Mai 2008)

mh,mag nicht so Pokemon,aber trotzdem,
7/10


----------



## Villano (1. Mai 2008)

das sieht ja mal geil aus xD
10/10


----------



## Gwynny (1. Mai 2008)

Oo wen soll ich denn bewerten, wenn immer die gleichen lieben Leutchen posten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## sarax (2. Mai 2008)

Etwas normal. Hat jeder 2.
4/10


----------



## avanael (2. Mai 2008)

schaut ganz nett aus!!!
7/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2008)

o-oh
4/10*zitter*


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Mai 2008)

POKEMON!
3/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Mai 2008)

CoD 4 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (2. Mai 2008)

cooler orc
8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Mai 2008)

Da schäge ich in erinnerungen *abra war schon was cooles*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Villano (2. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## BalianTorres (4. Mai 2008)

5/10

schon zu oft gesehn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (4. Mai 2008)

mir fällt nicht ein wer das sein könnte,5p.


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

Sieht echt funny aus xD ich frag mich wie ihr immer solche Bilder findet^^

ich geb mal 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

wtf

erklärung!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> mir fällt nicht ein wer das sein könnte,5p.


Schäm' dich!^^

Ich hab' den schon mal in Filmen gesehen, aber ich weiß den Namen nicht mehr... x[

zu trolli: 8/10


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> wtf
> 
> erklärung!!!!!!!!




Versteh ich nicht? Was is denn?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Wer is das überhaupt? Hab das bild mal bei Google Bilder gefunden^^


göring und n /report


----------



## Alanium (4. Mai 2008)

Ohaoha


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> göring und n /report





Wohl eher nicht 

Göring: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Goeringcaptivity.jpg

isn kleiner unterschied Oo


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht



Wer ist es denn dann?


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Wohl eher nicht
> 
> Göring: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bild:Goeringcaptivity.jpg
> 
> isn kleiner unterschied Oo


http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/f...man_Goering.jpg
??


----------



## Incontemtio (4. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/f...man_Goering.jpg
> ??



Ok der "kleine Unterschied" existiert scheinbar nicht. 

PS: Nette Signatur, Brecht ist immer wieder gut ...


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> http://www.law.umkc.edu/faculty/projects/f...man_Goering.jpg
> ??





Hat der sich vor seinem TOd generalüberholen lassen? Wenns wirklich Göring war, tuts mir leid aber ich dachte immer der sah anders aus OO


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Mai 2008)

Huzzay schrieb:


> Hat der sich vor seinem TOd generalüberholen lassen? Wenns wirklich Göring war, tuts mir leid aber ich dachte immer der sah anders aus OO


menschen ändern sich. auch vom aussehen her


----------



## Huzzay (4. Mai 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> menschen ändern sich. auch vom aussehen her




In ein paar Jahren? Naja egal jetz


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

schei** quali

1/10


----------



## Villano (5. Mai 2008)

immer wieder lustig xD
10/10


----------



## Caymen (5. Mai 2008)

Nicht ganz mein Geschmack :S
6/10 Dennoch =)


----------



## Qonix (5. Mai 2008)

0/10


----------



## Caymen (5. Mai 2008)

Mein Fehler :S
Hab vergessen Ava für Forumaccount einzurichten und dann auch noch einen Beitrag in dne falschen Thread geschrieben...^^
Jaja ich sollte mehr schlafen :>
So aber jetzt dürfte mein Ava doch sichtbar sein:
btw: da steht Who thros salad on me? Honestly!


----------



## Alanium (5. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (5. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Mai 2008)

hehe lustig

8/10


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 9/10


warte ist das jetzt n kompliment,oder ne beleidigung? ode sonst was? :O


----------



## Sweny (5. Mai 2008)

10/10 mach mal nen neuen!


----------



## Sarax1212 (5. Mai 2008)

Das...verwirrt mich...

Trotzdem 9/10 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (5. Mai 2008)

10/10 Punkten, geil!


----------



## chopi (5. Mai 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> 10/10 mach mal nen neuen!


bestimmt nicht,dafür hab ich den zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
lu,ich mag das bild von homer i.wie nicht,aber immerhin homer 9/10


----------



## Tahult (6. Mai 2008)

Die Tüte... immer noch cool. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Bl1nd (6. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Mardoo (6. Mai 2008)

10/10 weil schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CharlySteven (6. Mai 2008)

Mardoo schrieb:


> 10/10 weil schweiz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


0/10 weil gar nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ach ja:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Signature

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avatar_(Internet)


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

0/10 weil Chuck Norris


----------



## b1ubb (6. Mai 2008)

8/10 einfach geil ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

unser kleiner Amy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## florian_r (6. Mai 2008)

10/10

weil er sich noch den kopf anschlägt xD


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

yeah ein Buttersverschnitt 9/10


----------



## Sarax1212 (6. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich finds herlich. Besonders das Kopfanschlagen.


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

Hey, das war mein Nächstes. Das ist sogar schon auf dem PC.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Find das Ava einfach nur genial =)
10/10 Qonix


----------



## the Huntress (6. Mai 2008)

8/10

Ich liebe Lolcats, aber leider hab ich eine Katzenhaar-Allergie.^^


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

7/10
Ps: das tut mir aber leid für dich =(
Katzen sind so schöne Tiere


----------



## Qonix (6. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Mai 2008)

nicht schon wieder meinbe armen lachmuskeln.
11/10


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Ist das Abra oder Kadabra? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Pokémon war früher meine Lieblingsserie, daher 9/10. x]


----------



## Lios (6. Mai 2008)

geb ich 8/10


<--selbstgemalert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

10/10 n1ce =)
Und das ist Abra  ;D
Pokemon FTW!


----------



## Alanium (6. Mai 2008)

Lustig, 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Süß ;D 9/10


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Elefanten und Wasser nicht  
3/10 
entschuldige aber es gibt halt nichts schlimmeres =)


----------



## Caymen (6. Mai 2008)

Naja 6/10 =)
Hast du auch was gegen Käfer?^^
Ist schon das dritte mal das ich Heute mein Bild wechsle...Ich sollte mir neue Hobbys suchen ;D


----------



## D132 (6. Mai 2008)

8/10 ich liebe die kleinen Flitzer vorallem Spinnen !


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

bäääh 3/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

DU SCHON WIEDER?! 10/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

ich bin allgegenwärtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Urengroll (7. Mai 2008)

10/10

(Schleim)


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

yeah ein Anime aber etwas klein 8/10

*umfall* verdammt jetzt bin ich auf der Schleimspur ausgerutscht, dass gibt 2 Minuspunkte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Wie oft willst du noch da runter fallen? 
3/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Mai 2008)

Ich mal ganz sicher nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

grmpf 9/10 weil es schon mal reicht!!!


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

yeah abra oder wie das heißt xD
7/10


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Jop, das ist Abra. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

Mhh schaut nett aus 7/10 =)


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

wenn ich das richtig erkenne ist das ein akordion spielender dino und ein kleiner affe mit viel zu großen ohren....cool =)
8/10


----------



## D132 (7. Mai 2008)

10/10Simpsons diese Serie begleitet mich schon seit meiner Geburt (das ist nicht gelogen kurz nach meiner Geburt bekam ich einen stoff Bartsimpson.

(Ne das ist ein Akordionspielendes Krokodil und ein Cheburaschka/ genaue Speziesbeschreibung ist nicht vorhanden für das kleine ding.
Ist aus einem Russischem Kinderzeichentrickfilm der zu den heileits meines Lebens gehört so wie die SIMPSONS!)


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

1. der stimmen spruch is cool also 5/10
2. ist leider war 3/10
3. wtf 1/10

9/10 gesammt

nochn stimmen spruch

 die stimmmen in meinem kopf spielen seit heute morgen mozarts neunte


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Falscher Thread, Yuukami! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier geht's um den Avatar!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (7. Mai 2008)

öhm...es gaht nicht um die signaturen sondern um die avatare^^

deiner bekommt leider nur 4/10 weil ich nur paar striche erkennen kann.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

Zu spät. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Mai 2008)

/edith
wtf?
duester also 8/10


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

öhm huppala wtf hatte doch schonlänger den avatar tread in der leißte aber sehr schönes bild 10/10 xcDDDDD (@ alanium)

der über mir allein schon weil ich damals pokemon irre war 10/10 (ja ich gebs zu ich habe Pokemon gesammelt und die karten fliegen hier auch noch irgendwo rum)


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Yuukami (7. Mai 2008)

iwie kommt mir wenn ich deinen avatar sehe das bild der antifa flagge in den sinn mmhh

10/10 nazis die fresse eintreten is immer gut (sofern es im bezug antifa gemeint ist xcD)


----------



## K0l0ss (7. Mai 2008)

4/10. Ein bissl langweilig.


----------



## Alanium (7. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (7. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Sweny (7. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (7. Mai 2008)

Krank... 10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

immer noch 10/10


----------



## Redis (8. Mai 2008)

7/10 ... recht amüsant jedoch ab dem 7ten Mal nervts xD


----------



## b1ubb (8. Mai 2008)

rofl hammer geil das ava 

10 /10 eindeutig !!!!!


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Hmmm dein Avatar löst innere Abstoßung bei mir aus.
1/10 sorry aber ich mag den Kerl auf dem Bild irgendwie nicht.
Edit: Mein 132 Poster :>


----------



## Sweny (8. Mai 2008)

*sefzen* da werden errinerungen wach ~~
8/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

yeah ^^

10/10


----------



## Hérault (8. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> yeah ^^
> 
> 10/10




jo-fetzt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

Päääääääääääääääääääääätrick  10/10


----------



## Destilatus (8. Mai 2008)

Is nett ^^ 7 / 10


----------



## Qonix (8. Mai 2008)

viel zu schlechte quali 1/10


----------



## D132 (8. Mai 2008)

Sweny schrieb:


> *sefzen* da werden errinerungen wach ~~
> 8/10



Na sag mal, du kennst die 2 von meinem Avatar oder?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10 immer noch an den über mir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (9. Mai 2008)

OK.....
4/10 ich erkenn das nicht so richtig, sag mir was es ist und ich berwerte evtl besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

winke winke 8/10


----------



## Alanium (9. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Mai 2008)

ach dich hatte ich ja schon lange nicht mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

leider immer noch nicht so wie ich es wollte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## D132 (9. Mai 2008)

Gwynny schrieb:


> OK.....
> 4/10 ich erkenn das nicht so richtig, sag mir was es ist und ich berwerte evtl besser
> 
> 
> ...


Ein akordionspielendes Krokodil mit einem Fantasietier aus einer russischen Zeichentrickserie.
4/10 an das fallende Männchen über mir


----------



## Villano (9. Mai 2008)

6/10 für das russische krokodil xD


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2008)

erinnert mich an schurken .. mag mänliche schurken nicht
/cast fear..

3/10


----------



## YesButNoButYes (13. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> erinnert mich an schurken .. mag mänliche schurken nicht
> /cast fear..
> 
> 3/10




Süss, aber mir missfallen süsse Dinge. Ausserdem hasst du männl. Schurken und ich spiele einen.

5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (13. Mai 2008)

Hm...komisches Dings...7/10.


----------



## Dr Jones (13. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (13. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Lios (13. Mai 2008)

5/10

Leider sehr klein geraten. Ein Von-der Hüfte-Aufwärts-Bild wäre vllt besser geeignet Oo


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

lol  8/10


----------



## Nevad (13. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (13. Mai 2008)

der Ork ^^  9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Mai 2008)

Das springende Strichmaxi
10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (13. Mai 2008)

8/10 :>

mfg Schizo und die anderen


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

Schizo, irgendwie mag ich dich. x]

9/10


----------



## Sch1z0phr3n1c (13. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Schizo, irgendwie mag ich dich. x]



yaaaay : D 

kriegst au 9/10  :>


mfg Schizo und die anderen


----------



## Alanium (13. Mai 2008)

> mfg Schizo und die anderen





> 9 von 10 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen, ich sei verrückt, die letzte summt...


Wir haben was gemeinsam. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (14. Mai 2008)

sieht schon sehr nett aus 9/10


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Ich mag die Simpsons 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Ennia (14. Mai 2008)

ist das ne magierin oder ne hexe?

nettes /wave auf jeden fall ^^ 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Mai 2008)

Enrage würde ich sagen^^

10/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Ennia schrieb:


> ist das ne magierin oder ne hexe?
> 
> nettes /wave auf jeden fall ^^ 8/10


 Ist ne Hexe auf Zerstörung geskillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Tahult (14. Mai 2008)

Huhu! *wink*

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (14. Mai 2008)

Dancing-bear! Yeah! 10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Nevad (14. Mai 2008)

Ahhh,grausamer Hintergrund und ich finde es gibt langsam zu viele "Mein Char mit Emote"-Avatare :-/

2/10


----------



## Realcynn (14. Mai 2008)

is ne klare feststellung^^ 8/10


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

gefällt mir immer noch baer leider irgend wie fast zu klein 8/10


----------



## Kargath-Darkmagier (15. Mai 2008)

10/10 find ich klasse xD


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

*hüpf* *hüpf* 10/10 *hüpf*


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Schickes Bild^^
10/10


----------



## Qonix (15. Mai 2008)

fand dens chon immer cool  10/10


----------



## Realcynn (15. Mai 2008)

können nicht auchmal andere posten^^

jaja strichmännchen kommen immer gut und wenn se sich dann auch noch bewegen gibts natürlich nen 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

ich hatte hier alle schon mal^^


----------



## Tahult (15. Mai 2008)

Realcynn schrieb:


> können nicht auchmal andere posten^^
> [...]


Sowas nennt man "Spammen im großen Stil". ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Da kommst auch noch hin. Bist ja noch "klein" im spammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: 7/10

EDIT: Na doll, Zwischenposter...^^

@trolli: 5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

hatt ich den tanzbären schon mal? ka

8,5/10


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

10/10 *g*


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Mai 2008)

10/10 schätzelein^^


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

ninja .. hmm wie hab ich dich 7/10 oder so?

ist da a da eigentlich für anarchy? .. mag den film anarchy 99 *pew*pew* ... wobei das ja tripple xxx war .. (versucht das mal runter zu laden ohne 100mal nen p..no zu haben -.-omg)

alanium find ich besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (15. Mai 2008)

geiles bild! 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich mochte die kätzchen mit ihren tollen sprüchen schon immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. Mai 2008)

9/10 Punkten.
Einfach zu viel Stoff, Mädel!
Weniger gibt mehr Punkte!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (15. Mai 2008)

10/10
is ja schon etwas weniger stoff 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (15. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Mai 2008)

s8x1 frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss 10 geben *g* auch wenn sie nen freund hat *murmelt was*


----------



## Shalor (16. Mai 2008)

Gib mir 2 Minuten und ich bash den Freund weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bääääääähm!




.. 10/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

10/10 was Passendes für Whine-Threads 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Windhawk (16. Mai 2008)

Ich glaub so toll is es irgendwie auch nich aber keine Ahnung es hat mich irgendwie in seinen Bann gezogen diese Bewegung im Bild oO 
also ma 9/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Mai 2008)

Ist und bleibt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Strichmännchen crittet auf ner Skala von 1-10 mit 12 bei mir und das Winkeding kriegt 9,5/10 wegen unsauberer Textur. Now hit ME!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Strichmännchen crittet auf ner Skala von 1-10 mit 12 bei mir und das Winkeding kriegt 9,5/10 wegen 
 unsauberer Textur. Now hit ME!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Was ist das für ein ominöser Kerl? oO

5/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Sorry für Doppelpost. Lag an I-Net


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Lies meinen Namen dann weisst du es XD


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

DAS war mir wohl klar... Aber ich kenn' den trotzdem net. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

das ist Der Pate in dem Film Der Pate von Francis Lord Coppola mit Marlon Brando als Don Vito Corleone und 
 Al Pacino in der Hauptrolle der Film ist absoluter KULT der spielt in einer Liga mit Life of Brian und Ritter der 
 Kokosnuss und Scarface


----------



## Alanium (16. Mai 2008)

Aha, nja, hab den Film nie gesehen.^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ich empfehle dir diesen Film sehr. Ich meine ich als Italiener habe nunmal die PFLICHT, den Film gesehen zu
 haben aber allen anderen die auf geistreiche Filme stehen, ein bisschen brutalität vertragen können und ohne 
 Daueraction auskommen können kann ich den Film auch nur wärmstens ans Herz legen. Der hat sehr viel 
 Tiefgang und übt seine ganz eigene Faszination aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Btw 11/10 zu deinem Avatar so du das denn bist: sie sehen echt gut aus Senorita


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Ich gebe ihm 10 Punkte, die er nicht ablehnen kann.^^


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## BANDiC00T (16. Mai 2008)

Lustige Idee dieser Thread..

Avatar über mir: Ein Wort - Genial! 10/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Mai 2008)

Ich denken jetzt mal ich war schneller  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ach ja Tahult 12/10 der Bär is geil aber eig schade dass er in deinem Ausschnitt den Worm net macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (16. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@Topic: Immer noch 10. 

"Der Pate" gehört zu Recht zu den besten Filmen aller Zeiten. Lange nimmer gesehen. Wär ja mal wieder Zeit, den rauszukramen.^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (16. Mai 2008)

Ich finde aber ehrlich gesagt Tony Montana cooler als den Don. Man muss aber dazu sagen dass man die beiden net
 vergleichen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 IM TONY MONTANA YOU CANT FUCK WITH ME! IM EATING YOUR BULLETS!


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

pate .. bambini du haste mich entäscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gefällt mia 9/10


----------



## Nevad (16. Mai 2008)

Das ist so fies für die Katze,hab voll mitleid :-/
1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2008)

ach meine katze kukt auch immer so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dann kommt ein mäh! mäh .. da kann ich nie wiederstehen ;D

ausserdem hast du den keks geklaut ! habs genau gesehen !!!

nevada roxx aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viva las vegaaaas 5/10


----------



## Realcynn (17. Mai 2008)

geil einfach nur geil der avatar 
ne süße kleine katze cookies und die verbindung einach geil^^

10/10


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

Einfach nur super!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10

Ich mochte GW und WoW..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

Passt so gut wie jedem Thread dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Siu (17. Mai 2008)

Find ich Signatur besser.

4/10


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (17. Mai 2008)

OMG du bist sowas von versaut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Kirell (17. Mai 2008)

@Nevad
nice


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

Weiß nicht,was es bedeuten soll,aber 7/10 sieht nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## Villano (17. Mai 2008)

krank!
9/10


----------



## riesentrolli (17. Mai 2008)

anti-flag sind goil. das bild is aber imao nich soo der bringer

8/10


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

6/10 das ist so dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2008)

Mario ist ja nen echter hardcore typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (17. Mai 2008)

lol nett
9/10


----------



## Mikroflame (17. Mai 2008)

simpsons <3^^
9/10


----------



## Nevad (17. Mai 2008)

9/10 =)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

schonma gesehen .. naja finds aber wizig 8/10


----------



## Tahult (18. Mai 2008)

Ooooh, arme Muschi. Net traurig sein. *Keks überreich*

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2008)

muschi will keinen keks .. muschi will tanz bär aufsessen *g* find den cool 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und passt halt einfach zu dir .. ava-titel-sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (18. Mai 2008)

oh...
10/10^^


----------



## Lurock (18. Mai 2008)

Ich mag Anti-Flag nicht...

1/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shalor (18. Mai 2008)

<3 HOOOMER!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Rayon (18. Mai 2008)

sympathischer Smilie. 9/10.


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Villano (18. Mai 2008)

hää...? xD 
da ich die farbe schwarz mag bekommst du 9/10


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tahult (19. Mai 2008)

> Huhu! *wink*
> 10/10


----------



## Nevad (19. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (19. Mai 2008)

10/10^^ von wo haste denn den? xD


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

7*/10


----------



## Shalor (19. Mai 2008)

Wer ist das hübsche Mädel in deinem Avatar? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Villano (19. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

5/10


----------



## Nevad (19. Mai 2008)

8/10 Ich mag den WoW Mond (=


----------



## Alanium (19. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Nevad (19. Mai 2008)

Immernoch 8/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (19. Mai 2008)

auch 8/10


----------



## Tistrella (20. Mai 2008)

9/10 .. sieht toll aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2008)

sehr schön ^^  10/10


----------



## Yuukami (20. Mai 2008)

mhh 7/10 oder eher 8/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Mai 2008)

ok,10/10


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Realcynn (20. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## BLUEYE (20. Mai 2008)

ist das guild wars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Alanium (20. Mai 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (20. Mai 2008)

mag keine affen -. affen mit waffen .. naja 
3/10 *hasst blöde tiere die sinnlose geräusche machen und forscher zwingen zu denken dass wir davon abstammen*


----------



## BLUEYE (20. Mai 2008)

3/10 *hasst katzen* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


zu Alanium: hübsch, hübsch, wer auch immer das ist^^ 10/10


----------



## Incontemtio (20. Mai 2008)

BLUEYE schrieb:


> zu Alanium: hübsch, hübsch, wer auch immer das ist^^ 10/10



Guck mal auf ihr Mybuffed-Profil ...

Zu deinem Avatar: 

Erinnert mich an "Unser Charlie" oder wie diese dämliche Sendung hieß. Da ich die blöd fand: 

6 / 10


----------



## BLUEYE (20. Mai 2008)

erledigt^^
8/10 weil rot+schwarz *lol*


----------



## Oonâgh (20. Mai 2008)

Nunja ... Der Text war genau die richtige Antwort auf das Fragezeichen, was sich bei mir aufbaute, als ich den Ava sah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Steh nicht so auf Psychoaffen:
7/10


----------



## Villano (20. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tahult (22. Mai 2008)

Wie immer...

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

sieht funny aus 5/10


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

4/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (22. Mai 2008)

Der über mir 6/10 der dadrüber 10/10 der dadrüber immer noch n1 tahult 11/10^^ (btw dragon 1 sag mal pls
  is das multilate den dein rogue da macht? hab den noch nie wirklich gesehen)


----------



## Oonâgh (22. Mai 2008)

Italiano Gigolo? Nundenn.. ^^

6/10


----------



## Xamthys (22. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (22. Mai 2008)

Süß,aber 9/10 weil der so böse schielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2008)

perversling 0/10


----------



## Villano (22. Mai 2008)

4/10


----------



## Rifaen (22. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## SilverI3lade (22. Mai 2008)

3/10


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

hehe  7/10


----------



## Hérault (23. Mai 2008)

Immer du^^


----------



## Qonix (23. Mai 2008)

Hérault schrieb:


> Immer du^^


Na klar. Bin doch der Spamer vom Dienst.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hérault (23. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> Na klar. Bin doch der Spamer vom Dienst.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Besonders in diesem Thread wa^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (23. Mai 2008)

hey Haschquiq 10/10^^


----------



## Hérault (23. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> hey Haschquiq 10/10^^



Der Pate bekommt bei mir natürlich auch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

/vote für die gute alte Zeit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (23. Mai 2008)

Yeah! 10/10 ich mag Patrick


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Villano (23. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tahult (23. Mai 2008)

Hmm, nicht wirklich meine Musikrichtung...

4/10


----------



## Mondryx (23. Mai 2008)

funny costum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Oonâgh (23. Mai 2008)

Anime-Brotfresser? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Mai 2008)

fuck es ist was mit metal aber ich erinnere mich net an den band namen
egal wer metal hört ist mein freund:9/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2008)

kleiner grüner 4 stern? -.- zu klein und irgendwie so nix aussagen
3/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

lustig
8/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Mai 2008)

troll gut  schurke böse...6/10   btw der kleine grüne Stern ist das Symbol von Call of Duty 4


----------



## Mondryx (24. Mai 2008)

tjoa Klunker, is zwar unfair, aber ich muss dir 11/10 geben..grund sollte dir bekannt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2008)

8/10 (auch hunger bekomm)


----------



## Xamthys (24. Mai 2008)

10/10 weil ich richtig lachen musste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntara (24. Mai 2008)

10/10

einfach nur süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (24. Mai 2008)

*grrrr*  xD

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

WAS IST DAS?


----------



## Nevad (24. Mai 2008)

0/10 weil jeder sowas hat und weil es urhässlich ist :O


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

-1000000000000/10
grund schon gesagt


----------



## Nevad (24. Mai 2008)

Kindische Rachebewertung?


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2008)

itse me, mario. 9/10


----------



## Nevad (24. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (24. Mai 2008)

Homer > all.

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Kindische Rachebewertung?


ne peversion
btt 
ka 4/10


----------



## Tahult (24. Mai 2008)

Öde Animation, langweiliger Hintergrund, hat fast jeder...

= 2/10


----------



## Alanium (24. Mai 2008)

11/10!


----------



## K0l0ss (24. Mai 2008)

9/10.

Das Bild hat was.


----------



## Lurock (24. Mai 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Das Bild hat was.


Auf der einen zu wenig auf der anderen zu viel... xD

Ne, Spaß beiseite!

6/10 Punkten, gefällt mir net soo...


----------



## Topperharly (24. Mai 2008)

10/10. it´s homer..

do´h


----------



## Succubie (25. Mai 2008)

5/10

joa, das was die animation da zeigt, reitzt mich nicht so wirklich


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

ich kann mir dadrunter nichts vorstellen
atm sinds 3/10,sag mir was es ist und ich änder meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (25. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

ist das onepiece? :O
8/10 sag mir obs onepiece ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (müde)


----------



## Topperharly (25. Mai 2008)

das is nicht onepice. da bin ich mir sicher

btw. 9/10


----------



## chopi (25. Mai 2008)

ich hatte da sone idee,ob das nicht vor alabastar war,aber wie gesagt ich bin müde und gehe jetzt auch ins bett.

BTT: naja,es ist schon funny,8/10


----------



## Realcynn (25. Mai 2008)

ne hüpfende milchtüte^^

10/10


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

joa, scheinen deine beiden charas zu sein...gefällt mir nicht so das bild, zu gestaucht das ganze. nur 5/10. 

Mein Avatar ist aus Spice & Wolf. Abgebildet ist Horo. Der Anime basiert auf einer Lightnovel und ist erst ende letzten Jahres rausgekommen, aber derbs geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

verwirrend
7/1....*eingeschlafen*


----------



## Buddits (25. Mai 2008)

Hmm hat jeder^^
5/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2008)

d.d naja find das bild ned speziell 4/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Mai 2008)

Spice & Wolf  ich wusste doch das der mir bekannt vor kam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das der anime wo ein typ so ein Mädchen mit fuchsohren aufsammelt. Glaube es gab noch en Ernte Fest oder sowas,,,kann mich aber auch irren^^

achja minas 10/10


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

Hmm ich mag's. Vor allem ist es trotz Animation nicht total hektisch ...

9,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

Joa...mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vakeros (25. Mai 2008)

10/10 ohne begründung


----------



## Nevad (25. Mai 2008)

8/10 Sieht ganz gut aus.
Ich mag deine Signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2008)

ich hasse dieses perverse avatar
-99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
9999999999999999999 /10


----------



## Alanium (25. Mai 2008)

Tja, dragon1, der Rest hier findet's aber lustig.^^ 

@ Nevad: 10/10

@ dragon1: 4/10, nix besondres


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

hach...... *dahinschmelz*

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (25. Mai 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich hasse dieses perverse avatar
> -99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> 999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999999
> ...


??? 
Schmerzen??

@ Alanium: 10/10

EDIT: Verdammt!! Zwischenposter...^^
@ riesentrolli: 5/10


----------



## Mondryx (25. Mai 2008)

das selbe was ich dir beim letzten ma gegeben habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (25. Mai 2008)

find die quali lässt zu wünschen übrig

5/10


----------



## Nevad (25. Mai 2008)

4/10..
Wollen uns hier ja nicht über politische Richtungen unterhalten.Ist etwas düster.


----------



## Oonâgh (25. Mai 2008)

10/10   nais 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Hérault (26. Mai 2008)

Oooooch Qonix xD

8/10 langsam wirds öde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urakih (26. Mai 2008)

Patrick <3 hm.. der bekommt ne 9/10 ^^


----------



## Qonix (26. Mai 2008)

7/10

hmm dann muss wohl mal wieder was neues her. leider ist der speicher sehr klein für Avas hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (26. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

4/10


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Mai 2008)

find ich langweilig

3/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Unser Ninja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

immer gechillt ,gefällt mir sehr gut.

nur keine Hektik ^^


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

Ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

ohhnneee worte 10/10


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

8/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

mhm ist auf dem bild von deinem ava nicht normalweise noch en schaf?^^  ha ich habe den ainme dmals erkann spice & Wolf war echt toll, hast du meinen gb eintrag gelesen?...pöse zwischen poster -.- 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

pöses girl macht mia angst waaa erinnert mich aber an bible black darum 9/10
edit meint: deine sig ist hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibs zu du hast das nur wegen mir uns meiner black cat girl xD


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

jetzt hab ich ihn gelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ich schreib dir gleich ma in dein gb.

edit: pöser mina, einfach zwischen posten


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

mag ich *10p.*


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

miau miau mag kitty's 9.9/10

fu hard chopi -.-^^ 0/10 für dich du spammer !


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> miau miau mag kitty's 9.9/10


HaHa!


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

-10/10 because it's u


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

6/10 

aber deine phöse phöse ava T.T

sry für *klugscheißmode* : Aber heisst es nicht : You ate my cookie?


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

nene bible black ist pöse das sit aus Ikki Tousen...ja ich gebs zu dein Cat Girl hat mich dazu bewegt mich zu outen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  bewertung kennst du ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

10/10 Punkten...


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

<3 10/10!


----------



## K0l0ss (26. Mai 2008)

6/10. Was soll es darstellen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

@Klunker: Hast deinen GB Eintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Koloss: Habs seit der 7.ten Klasse nicht mehr mit Skateboards xD 6/10


----------



## Lios (26. Mai 2008)

8/10

very cute^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

für das grinsende vögelchen gibts 9/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

<3 moonkins
10/10
/edith ): zu lahm
aber 4/10 weil den so einige user haben


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

Zu laaaaaaaaaaaaaahaaam!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

siehste imer noch so aus? müsste doch mal aktualisiert werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Mai 2008)

Mmh, ich bin nicht mehr gelb, nein...

10/10 Punkten...


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

dich meitne ich auch nicht, pöser zwischen poster trotzdem 10/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

0/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Beste !!!!!!!!!!!  

10/10

,, gogogo - farm lvl ups 2 the death ,,


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

schöner zeichenstil,7/10,da gesicht nem mann gehört

@user mit dem monkin: 10/10 <3


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

schin wieder diese diskreminierung.... Aber btw , hab das selbst gemalt =P vllt gibts ja doch nochn + ^^

*cornflakesaufmach * *chopi zur hälfte leeren* *cornflakes ess*

5/10 für ne halbvolle milchtüte gibts auch nur halbvolle bewertungen =P *g*


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

Hiiiiiiiisokaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xDDD

20/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

wow hier gibts ja echte Kenner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alleine deswegen schon 10/10 ^^


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

Seitdem ich Band 1+2 letzten Monat geschenkt bekommen habe, kauf ich mir die regelmäßig... d.h. pro Monat 2-3. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Band 3, die Stelle wo Killua dem Kerl das Herz rausreißt ist so geil! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

10/10...


----------



## Tahult (26. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 10/10...


----------



## Alanium (26. Mai 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> 10/10...


----------



## chopi (26. Mai 2008)

yeah,noch sowas tanzendes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


drölf/drölf

//pöse zwischenposterin,naja ich bleib bei meinen 11/11


----------



## Nevad (26. Mai 2008)

7/10
Du siehst zwar gut aus,aber ich kann diese "Von-Oben"-Bilder nichtmehr sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Milchtüte!! :-/


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Seitdem ich Band 1+2 letzten Monat geschenkt bekommen habe, kauf ich mir die regelmäßig... d.h. pro Monat 2-3.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hehe ,  bin mittlerweile bei band 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und bin grad kräftig am sauge... ähm DVDs kaufen ^^
Kannst dich noch auf einiges freuen ^^

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

HXH   boah das gabs damls in der Banzai xD der manga war sit echt genial...habe den leider nie weiter verfolgt. schade eigentlich mochte den immer.   8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

Kanns wirklich nur empfehlen ^^

hachja , das gute alte banzai. ^^ hab mir aufeghört das zu holen , weil immer dümmere Mangas hinzukamen. D.N.A.² is immernoch n fav von mir =P

6/10  :/ fand das auge besser


----------



## Thoryia (26. Mai 2008)

7/10

selbstgemalt oder gezeichnet? Wenn selbst dann 9/10

Und als Antwort falls die Frage kommt: Ja ich hab ihn selbst gemacht, den kleinen Hosenscheisser! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (26. Mai 2008)

gezeichnet. Coloriert mit photoshop  ( und das relativ schlecht =D )

9/10 sieht knuffig aus - deins?


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2008)

5/10 aber weils eigen ist +4 finds gut wenn nid alles copy paste ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (26. Mai 2008)

Juiii 10/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Mai 2008)

irgentwie kommt mir das wappen bekannt vor...mhm aber 10/10...arg woher kenn ich des?


----------



## Mondryx (26. Mai 2008)

Aus welchem Anime is der Ava? Die Tuse mit dem Stock kommt mir bekannt vor...is das zufällig Ikki Tousen Dragon Girls? 10/10


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> Aus welchem Anime is der Ava? Die Tuse mit dem Stock kommt mir bekannt vor...is das zufällig Ikki Tousen Dragon Girls? 10/10



Genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  einer der das mal weiß^^    8/10


----------



## Yuukami (27. Mai 2008)

boa hätte ich mit meinem anime falsch gelegen *schäm* aber ma 9/10


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

6/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

10/10 ^^

strichmaennchen ftw²


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> 10/10 ^^
> 
> strichmaennchen ftw²


Strichmännchen ??


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

ja der typ in deinem ava ^^ is doch n strichmaennchen , oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich geh  mal stark davon aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> ja der typ in deinem ava ^^ is doch n strichmaennchen , oder?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Kennst du One Piece? Kennst du Franky und seine 2 Weiber?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

ähm , naja hab one piece nur zur anfangszeit geguckt ^^ danach wurds mir zu doof. Kann sein das ich die erkenne wenn ichn bild seh , aber so sagt mir das nix


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

ach so

also es in ein Charakter der gerade jetzt sehr oft vorgekommen ist

dir geb ich mal 8/10


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  It looks funny!!!

9/10


----------



## Lori. (27. Mai 2008)

1/10 geklaute scheiße.


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

nice 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

4/10 hast ihn ja geändert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

fand dein strichmännchen besser!


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

funny 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

ganz kewl , aber der grüne hintergrund verursacht augenkrebs  bei mir : 7/10


----------



## aengaron (27. Mai 2008)

An sich ganz cool, mir nur nen stück zu grün;-)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

sieht gut aus 7/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (27. Mai 2008)

10/10  was sind das für Waffem die dein Troll hat?


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

nice..padre 10/10


----------



## Incontemtio (27. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> 10/10  was sind das für Waffem die dein Troll hat?



http://www.wowhead.com/?item=12940

sowie 

http://www.wowhead.com/?item=12939

beide aus der Blackrockspitze von Rend.



Zu dem Avatar über mir:

Naja ich mag halt keine Mangas ... 3 / 10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

Wäre doch langweilig wenn alle den gleichen Geschmack hätten, oder? 
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

`miau miau 9/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Recht "Süß"...
8/10


----------



## Lios (27. Mai 2008)

10/10

Ich mag den Avatar^^


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. Mai 2008)

nett^^ 8/10


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

sweet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

selbstgezeichneter ava + manga = 10 punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

ich meine trotzdem auf dem eigentlichem bild von deinem ava sit en schaf drauf^^ 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 *nach dem Auge schrei *


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

so hab en neues..irgenann komt wieder das auge^^  10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Mein allerliebster Hisooka! (Der is' geil^^)

12/10

Der zweite Zwischenpost innerhalb von 5 Minuten... Ich muss schneller tippen!

Naja, 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

hab dich auch lieb..aber das sit ent hisoka^^


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

sexy bunny imma gut 9/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Mai 2008)

@ Klunker: Ja...und jetzt gib ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 guckst du hier Horo mit Schaaf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und noch ne Frage: Is dein Ava aus Ikki Tousen Dragon Girls?

@ Mina: Ich mag Katzen 10/10


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> hab dich auch lieb..aber das sit ent hisoka^^


Ich meinte mit der ersten Bewertung auch eigentlich bl00ddr41er!


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich meinte mit der ersten Bewertung auch eigentlich bl00ddr41er!




ich weiß =)


nope mein Guter her sit aus Bleach   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2008)

ka sieht cool aus 5/10


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Naja kennst meine Meinung.


----------



## Tahult (27. Mai 2008)

Welches Level hat Mario jetzt eigentlich schon??^^

10/10


----------



## Nevad (27. Mai 2008)

Liebe den Bär,den hatte früher einer bei OGame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

Mario hat level x^5656565*5265 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

ava bei dem ich immer noch glaub das es bible black ist -.- ^^

10/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

seht ihr meinen neuen net..den typ mit dem hut?^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

Doch, der is Super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. Mai 2008)

Wie immer 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

sexyyyyyy 1111elf 10/10 giev ololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

es heisst immernoch ate , nicht eated -_- 1/10 <-- und nur wegen der niedlichen katze ^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

die katze ist toll.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

aso das ^^ is kopierter text von lolcats hab nur bild bearbeitet .. also don't cry
ah tust ja
immer noch selbe bewertung
http://images.google.ch/images?um=1&hl...nG=Bilder-Suche <--

deine katze mag ich kenn ich aber schon oft darum nur 8/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

neuer avminas 10/10 natürlich


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

alle 10sec neuer ava wtf

fand girls 100000mal besser 1/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Mai 2008)

minas 1/10
JAHAHAHAhahhaha Klunker DAS is sogar noch besser als das auge ^^ /sign


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

wiso 1/10? der text stimmt ! kuk google .. ^^


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

kuk heißt schwanz (penis) auf norwegisch....
*prahl*


----------



## Minastirit (27. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> kuk heißt schwanz (penis) auf norwegisch....
> *prahl*



kuk kuk kuk 

^^
puta heisst nutte auf spanisch.. und nun?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ot: 8/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

kuk suga^^


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2008)

oh Gott das macht meine Freundin immer im MSN




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2008)

btt^^  10/10


----------



## Vanía (27. Mai 2008)

ÖHM? was amcht die genau da? an wen war das jez? Oo doch nicht an mich, oder?


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

doch an dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

dein Ava als Smile posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

sieht witzig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

@ minas : ja ich hab google geguckt. Trotzdem ist es grammatikalisch falsch ^^. un ich al engländer kann das wort > eated <  <.< OMG! nicht sehen ^^

eat , ate , eaten.

Also entweder : (did) you ate my cookie?
            Oder  : (have) yout eaten my cookie?

PS : Ich weiß , das du nichts dafür kannst , is aber trotzdemfalsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

7/10 ich weiss net was das is also bin ich net unfair wenn dus mir sagst ändert sich die Wertung vlt noch^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 , ( The Godfather , beste Filmtriologie ever ! )

zu meinem Ava : Ist eine meiner Lieblingschars aus nem manga , den hab ich selbst gezeichnet ^^


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

aso na denn 10/10 kannst das gut kann nur kiffende Bären malen^^


----------



## Nevad (28. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner..Bei allen Lolcat-Bildern ist mindestens ein grammatikalischer Fehler im Text,und das beabsichtigt.Ich denke,dass es die unwissenheit/scheinheiligkeit der Kätzchen unterstreichen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2008)

lol 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

1/10 altes war GEIL


----------



## riesentrolli (28. Mai 2008)

die animation geht ja aber diese grün *kotz*

3/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

3/10 , anarchie suxXx


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (28. Mai 2008)

9/10

tolle proportionen, aber coloriert ist es wirklich nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (28. Mai 2008)

nice 10/10 is dat Metal Slug?


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

padre 8/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

steht das F___ evtl für f*cken? ?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

den ainme gibs nur in englisch^^ also nicht f*cken aber vllt f*ck..kann aj sein^^  achja 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

find ich immer noch schlechter als alle anderen von dir .. 1/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

naja geht so, der spruch is plödde, aber die katze süß^^ daher 6.75/10

und @Klunker: 8.5/10,  find ich super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

mhhhhhhh *leck*

10/10 ^^

Btw , es gibt ein house lied , was 9 minuten lang geht. Deine katze ist das video von diesem Lied ^^ 9 minuten wird der imaginäre bildschrim geleckt ^^ mhh *leck*


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

minas ich hätte eins aber ich glaube das ist nciht erlaubt mhm...


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2008)

ach was .. zeig mal per pm .. ich sag dir obs erlaubt is *g*


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

10/10!


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

we r ist das noch mal?wenn naruto 11/10,wennich mich irre nur 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

wot the.....
nein si nicht naruto ^^

6/10 , mir zu grün


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

Wo siehst du Naruto? oÔ

Edith: Ach, er meint dich.^^

Naja, wie immer supergute Punktzahlö für meinen allerliebsten Hisoka!


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

nee ich glaube er meinte klunkers ava...

10/10  ,für das süße lächeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Alanium (28. Mai 2008)

OK, aber da gehört es genauso bestraft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



12/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

10/10
siehst gut aus,aber n lächeln seh ich net O.o


----------



## dragon1 (28. Mai 2008)

9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Mai 2008)

*leck* *leck*
10/10

doch du musst gaaaaaaanz genau auf den Mundwickeln gucken (windowslupe hilft dabei ) dann siehste , das der einw enig nach oben geneigt ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ein ganz verschmitztes lächeln ^^


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

Mein avatar is am dauergrinsen

;D
ne ich seh da nix, ich bin lind... omfg^^ naja vllt is mein scrren zu groß oder die auflösung zu blöde für mich

edit: 10/10

love it <3 super zeichnung


----------



## This is Spartaaa! (28. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> nice 10/10 is dat Metal Slug?



jap


----------



## Klunker (28. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Vanía (28. Mai 2008)

10/10 Klunker <3




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fand den animiert aber besser!


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

schleck schleck meine katze hat mich zu früh geweckt lalala

torzdem 10/10


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 10/10 Klunker <3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der sollte eigentlich immernoch animiert sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , k.a was da falsch ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

     minas natürlich 10/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 hat was wie ich finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

n1 , besser als das davor !!! 10/10


----------



## Dahwn (29. Mai 2008)

Ganz nice, mit den Strich-männel-fightern^^ 10/10^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

thx ^^ geht aber um den avatar , nicht um die signatur ^^

0/10 zu dir , da du keinen avatar hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber nette sig dafür gibts 8/10


----------



## dobro (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 für Hisoka =)


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

7/10, weils n gnom ist und due große ounkte net vertragen können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



qood... dein alter ava war besser :/


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> *leck* *leck*
> 10/10
> 
> doch du musst gaaaaaaanz genau auf den Mundwickeln gucken (windowslupe hilft dabei ) dann siehste , das der einw enig nach oben geneigt ist
> ...


haha dazwischengepostet haha
/topic bleibe bei alter bewertung


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

8/10 Das kenne ich irgendwoher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Musst du immer dazwischenposten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Ist mir zu grün. 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (29. Mai 2008)

altes war vieeeeeeeel besser 3/10


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

besser?

edit: hmm   intressant  bei Einstellung ist das neu aber hier noch das alte  -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

8/10 , hast du denn was geändert Oo?^^


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

@ bl00ddr41ner: geht so 7/10
@ Qonix: yeah strichmännchen is back!!!!!! 10/10


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

siehst du das neue?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

jo jetz schon ! WUUUHUUUUUUUUUUUUU strichmännchen ftw!!

10/10²


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

ich sehe




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wenn du das nich siehst dann drück ma f5 oder versuchs mit strg + f5


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

hehe   ok jetzt ^^


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Immernoch das "Do the Franky" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Immernoch das "Do the Franky"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


drück f5


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Zauberei :O
Die alten 8/10 wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: w00t! Das ist ja ein neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das gibt eine glatte 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

yeah das teil rockt

10/10


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

Ich hätte ein Strichmännchen Ava das ist echt der hammer aber leider vom Speicher einiges zu gross  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (29. Mai 2008)

Ahhh das is ja besser als das alte von dir Qonix 10/10 :>


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

lol   das gefällt mir

10/10

danke


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

muahaha   ich habs geschaft

na wie findet ihrs?


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (29. Mai 2008)

N1!!!! 20/10!!!! sooo geilXD


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

ich trau mich nicht was anderes zu geben als 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

OMGF TEH FOCKIN´AVA RULZ TEH WÖRLD!!!!11

sry aber da fällt mir keine bewertung ein - is einfach imba!

zu don: 8/10

plödhe michltüte -__- dir geb ich 7/10 , weil du tanzen kannst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (29. Mai 2008)

ist das auch selbst gemacht?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (29. Mai 2008)

nee ^^ so gut hab ichs dann auch net drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (29. Mai 2008)

8/10, altes war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Qonix.... WTF!!!! GEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEILGEIL... geht über alle bewertungen hinaus!!


----------



## RadioactiveMan (29. Mai 2008)

joa ganz nett
7/10


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. Mai 2008)

trolli itself
7/10 you must fight for your rights 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

klene katze miez miez 10/10^^


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Ach Chopi, Du dancende Tetra Packung! 7/10 ich mag Deine Beiträge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EINTAUSEND1111EINSELF!!

So schlafen gehn, Gn8


----------



## Alanium (29. Mai 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (29. Mai 2008)

Ne alanium muss ich noch bewerten: 25/10. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr säcksie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Süß =)
9/10


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Süß =)
> 9/10


wie machen die das...mit kleidung?!
da gibts nur 9,neunzig/zehnzig


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

Hätte auch noch eine andere,ähnliche Animation,aber sogar das hier ist unserem werten "Dragon1" zu pervers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine andere,ähnliche Animation,aber sogar das hier ist unserem werten "Dragon1" zu pervers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


unser weter dragon1 ist ja auch geschätzte 6jahre alt,dem ava nach zu beurteilen...sorry,dermusste kommen^^


----------



## Nevad (29. Mai 2008)

WAS SAGST DU DA?! Er ist immerhin 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (29. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> Hätte auch noch eine andere,ähnliche Animation,aber sogar das hier ist unserem werten "Dragon1" zu pervers
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Lass die drin, die ist lässig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## chopi (29. Mai 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Lass die drin, die ist lässig.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


yeah,da muss meine milchpackung gleich mitabdancen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (29. Mai 2008)

Alanium hat ihren Avatar geändert! Fand das alte Bild besser. 


Chopis Milchtüte finde ich irgendwie kreativ: 

10 / 10


----------



## Klunker (29. Mai 2008)

öhm..joah jedem das seine^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Redix86 (29. Mai 2008)

joah wer mag das nich? 10/10 :-D


----------



## Thoryia (30. Mai 2008)

Uh das ist hart, mindestens so wie der Typ der sich völlig auf der Tastatur zertrümmert..7/10


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

süss 8/10


----------



## Hérault (30. Mai 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> süss 8/10



yeah 8/10

du hast auch ständig neue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGH PUNGUINEEE WAAAAAGGHHH! 10/10 !!! WAAAAAGH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natureclaw (30. Mai 2008)

5 / 10
Eigentlich ne 4 weil ich das Pic net besonders spannend finde, aber ein Klassiker verdient nen Extrapunkt ^^


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

also ich erkenn da überhaupt nichts. nur farben

2/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

deine Meinung @ Natureclaw   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   Ach ja Qnix sag mal willst du alle Epileptiker ausrotten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? trotzdem 10/10    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (30. Mai 2008)

10/10 passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

8/10, punktabzug wegen der unschärfe... aber nett, mal nen ava der zurück grüßt, ich grüß die immer und bekomme nix zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (30. Mai 2008)

Mhh aber nur weil Grün meine Lieblingsfarbe ist 4/10


----------



## Tahult (30. Mai 2008)

Hahaha... Sehr geil!!! 

10/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

10/10
.... find ich blöd, ich mag mein agenbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

ööhmm.. 5/10 Tanzen ist nicht so mein ding

edit: mist..zu langsam..dann.. 8/10 nettes auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (30. Mai 2008)

Das waren noch Zeiten..ehapzlei inebigzuleu ahabadabidabidabahabsigudeu (in diesem Wortlaut) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Tahult (30. Mai 2008)

Nevad schrieb:


> ...ehapzlei inebigzuleu ahabadabidabidabahabsigudeu (in diesem Wortlaut)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Whooooot?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  endlich sieht man mal was Mario für seine Rettungen immer für Belohnungen bekommen hat jetzt versteht man auch sein Engagement 

Edit: Ups ganz vergessen 10/10 btw Tahult natürlich auch 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Mai 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> XXX


ava soooooooo geil (bin halo fan^^)
5/10


----------



## Qonix (30. Mai 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nevad (30. Mai 2008)

Best 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Mai 2008)

10/10 einfach nur genial..hatte es selber mal als ava


----------



## Minastirit (30. Mai 2008)

ach den song ist so ein nachläufer schlimm ..
mochte den nid xo 5/10


----------



## Baibre-Tonks (30. Mai 2008)

_*oooch die is ja süüss gutschiiii gutschiii... 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

Baibre-Tonks schrieb:


> _*oooch die is ja süüss gutschiiii gutschiii... 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


was ist das denn bitte?
gefällt mir i.wie nicht,vllt hab ich nur den sinn nicht verstanden 2/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (30. Mai 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  hey der bleibt zwar net von Dauer aber bewertet den ma^^ ich finde den echt Hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

Don schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wenn er nichtlange bleibt,dann mag ich das arschgesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Mai 2008)

10/10, aber wieso sagt die denn nix?


----------



## Vakeros (30. Mai 2008)

8/10 augen sind cool
und garnich mal unwichtig


----------



## chopi (30. Mai 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 10/10, aber wieso sagt die denn nix?


sie tanzt!


----------



## Mondryx (31. Mai 2008)

Milch = Lekker 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Mai 2008)

kitty = lecker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Tahult (31. Mai 2008)

Die traurige Pussy... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Mai 2008)

der bär der geld verdienen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## D132 (31. Mai 2008)

Die Katze hat was, aber was ? Ich hab´s 10 von 10 Punkten :>


----------



## Noxiel (31. Mai 2008)

Ich mußte spontan an die Samurai Pizza Cats denken. Dafür, dass ich so kurzzeitig in Nostalgie schwärmen konnte, 8/10 Punkten.


----------



## wizady (31. Mai 2008)

6/10, nette figur, aber irgendwie ists mir zu schlicht


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

hm 5/10 nicht so einfältig


----------



## Vakeros (1. Juni 2008)

1. 5/5 ist identisch mit 10/10 aber das weißt du sicher oder?
2. 6/10 ich mag wow nich


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2008)

sry hab mich vertippt ;-)


----------



## Vakeros (1. Juni 2008)

dir sei verziehen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juni 2008)

9/10, schöne augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Juni 2008)

5/10


----------



## Jácks (1. Juni 2008)

Lustig 10/10^^


----------



## Guibärchen (1. Juni 2008)

Kind das rocken will 3/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

ihh ein troll ^^ 7/10 tolle trolle mag die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber will immer noch wissen wiso du banned bist^^


----------



## Alanium (1. Juni 2008)

10/10 für unser süßes Kätzchen Minastirit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juni 2008)

20/10 für unsere süsse labertasche auch wenn ich dein altes bild irgendwie geiler fand ^^
*sich wieer erinner was er eigentlich noch machen solle"


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Strichmännchen Flash-Animation rockz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

mario naja naja .. find den mario von nevad besser
5/10


----------



## Nevad (2. Juni 2008)

8/10.. Das ist sooo fies :-(


----------



## Mayroi (2. Juni 2008)

mario darf nach 100000 jahren endlich die prinzessin pimpern 10/10


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

ähm jo   ne Hand

5/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

@Minastirit

Hmmm, stimmt! Find den auch besser xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

Lebkuchenmann25 schrieb:


> @Minastirit
> 
> Hmmm, stimmt! Find den auch besser xD



genau darum hast immer noch 5/10 *g*


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

minastirit schrieb:
			
		

> genau darum hast immer noch 5/10 *g*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 06/10


----------



## Gwynny (2. Juni 2008)

10/10 ich mag Mario 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (2. Juni 2008)

Yuhuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und ich mag Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

mario  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10


----------



## Nevad (2. Juni 2008)

Wie gesagt..das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (2. Juni 2008)

10/10 Mario is cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juni 2008)

8/10, mag Hunde nicht so gerne, eher Kätzchen^^


----------



## riesentrolli (2. Juni 2008)

kommt nich so geil wenns so klein ist

5/10


----------



## Vanía (2. Juni 2008)

ne, mag das doch sehr, das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (2. Juni 2008)

Das hat was 9/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

wink wink sachalalala

naja finds bisle klein leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja 8/10 ist nett aber ich finds etwas klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

*maunz* 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (2. Juni 2008)

Booobys !!!!11111elfdrölf 11/10


----------



## D132 (2. Juni 2008)

Ich hab nicht die geringste Vermutung was das sein könnte 2/10


----------



## Mondryx (2. Juni 2008)

lol xD find ich cool 10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

6/10
I mag keine Kuscheltierchen-Animes  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (2. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## D132 (2. Juni 2008)

Hui da bekommt man ja epileptische Anfälle,  huiuhiuiuiu 10/10


----------



## chopi (2. Juni 2008)

D132 schrieb:


> Hui da bekommt man ja epileptische Anfälle,  huiuhiuiuiu 10/10


ahahaha
seh geil,10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

7/10
das Rumgehopse XD


----------



## Lurock (2. Juni 2008)

10/10 Punkten, find ich gut... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Homer INC! 10/10


----------



## Guibärchen (2. Juni 2008)

kann den Muffin net finden 1/10 :_(


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> kann den Muffin net finden 1/10 :_(



früher war der da^^

son weissen aufm schwarzen hintergrund der mit zwei kochlöffeln ne art piratenflagge bildete xD

ich mag verrottete trolle xD 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

schwarz .. nur schwarz ...

irgendwie langweilig ..
4/10 immerhin passt mit usertitel zusammen


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

oh rofl ich glaube langsam mache ich das Wutang Logo drauf... :<
meinerseits 9/10
ich mag solche katzenfratzen die traurig gucken^^ siehe Shrek xD


----------



## gamerfront (2. Juni 2008)

naja 5/10 ich mag keine keckse *g*


----------



## drummen (2. Juni 2008)

hm.. verpixeltes Castlevania... sagen wir mal... 7/10


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

luffy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gum gum pistol


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

luffy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gum gum pistol 10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

Anime FTW
10/10
aber der mit den Titten war besser


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

fand schwarz besser als so ein hip hop clan xD 4/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

XD
Katze FTW! 10/10^^


----------



## gamerfront (2. Juni 2008)

äh ähm... ich erkenne da irgendwie nichtsa also ist das gut ähm 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (2. Juni 2008)

yaaa das gute alte Castlevania... aus reinen Nostalgiegründen 10/10 ;P


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

sieht aus wie batman  10/10^^


----------



## gamerfront (2. Juni 2008)

year mal was animiertes und das tanzt auch noch so schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

sooo altes spiel und trozdem ist die erinnerung noch da .. 9/10


----------



## Klunker (2. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2008)

biatch titty shaking > komisches tanz girl 
8/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

9/10, katze is schnuckelig^^


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

wiso heult dein druide?
7/10 kapier nid so ganz was das darstellen soll .. ne weinende elfe und eine eule ..?


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

... es hat mal ausnahmsweise nix mit wow zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es ist einfach nur ein bild, was in groß richtig gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

hmm  nicht so mein ding 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ... es hat mal ausnahmsweise nix mit wow zu tun
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



jo in gross schauts toll aus .. kenn das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber so schauts aus wie ne elfe (schon mal ne blaue frau gesehen^^) und ne eule ..
10/10 für den schweizer^^


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

10/10 für den zweiten Kantönler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2008)

so geil wie immer. Qonix eben xD
10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

2/10
schaut ihmo nix gleich :/

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Der würde besser zu deinem Namen passen...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juni 2008)

Aber das erwartet jeder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: außerdem bin ich durch und durch Ork ';..;'


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

BM FTW 
8/10


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

Wu-Tang  schon zu lange her  5/10


----------



## Tahult (3. Juni 2008)

Total verrückt!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

der auch ^^

10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

Mag das Geflimmer
10/10


----------



## simion (3. Juni 2008)

Hm 6/10 nicht so außergewöhnlich,aber auch nicht hässlich


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juni 2008)

hdr die "pösen" naja .. fand den oger besser

5/10


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

ja mach ich und du bekommt keins ab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie immer


----------



## D132 (3. Juni 2008)

Das kann man sich stundenlang ansehen ohne Langeweile zu bekommen :> 10/10


----------



## Qonix (3. Juni 2008)

hehe danke

deines find ich auch einfach genial. muss immer wieder grinsen

10/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

1000/10 einfach n geiler ava


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juni 2008)

Dunkel, Düster und genial 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juni 2008)

Dunkel, Düster und genial 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dim (3. Juni 2008)

gamerfront schrieb:


> Dunkel, Düster und...




...dunkel^^ 7/10 kann leider nicht viel erkennen


----------



## gamerfront (3. Juni 2008)

ganz nett aber nur 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RadioactiveMan (3. Juni 2008)

kann es leider nur schwer erkennen...dafür siehts aber echt gut aus
so 6/10 geb ich mal


----------



## Jácks (3. Juni 2008)

8/10 Passt wenigstens zum Namen


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

9/10
Mag Gitarren


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Seltsam.^^

8/10


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

mädl, das ist das Wu-TangLogo!^^ das hat geschichte geschrieben ;>


----------



## Alanium (3. Juni 2008)

Ich kenne mich nicht mit der Hip-Hop-Geschichte aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (3. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> mädl, das ist das Wu-TangLogo!^^ das hat geschichte geschrieben ;>



Ich glaube sie hört gänzlich andere Musik ...


----------



## Black Muffin (3. Juni 2008)

sry aber ich bin net der typ, der gerne kapituliert ;> trotzdem 7/10 hat style


----------



## MadSquare (3. Juni 2008)

Black schrieb:


> sry aber ich bin net der typ, der gerne kapituliert ;> trotzdem 7/10 hat style


dont' ask me why! ich sag mal 6/10


----------



## Rodney (3. Juni 2008)

Das Bild bedeutet bestimmt die Wiederauferstehung vom Weihnachtsmann.
Find' ich gut. Aber nicht Perfekt.

9/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juni 2008)

10/10, steh auf tote sachen... auf bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und depri- emo scheiße^^


----------



## Riane (4. Juni 2008)

Naja.. es ist eine blutige Axt dabei.. also 7 / 10! ;D


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

hehe 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

to op to sey it's bad ..
10/10 auch wenn ich das teil in jedem forum mind. 20mal gesehen hab xD


----------



## Melih (4. Juni 2008)

das kätzchen ist einfach zu süß   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

mag goblins nid ..
all > murlocs > goblins
aber in warri s3 schaut der ned soooo bad aus naja 4/10
goblins kill me when i gank in gadgezahn !


----------



## Haxxler (4. Juni 2008)

8/10

Warum? Einfach so ^^


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

8/10.

Ja, ICH hab den Cookie gnadenlos weggefressen.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Das sieht so böse aus :O 7/10


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Mario... du Sau!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Musste ich lachen, gefällt mir gut.
9/10 weil.... ach, weil halt.

"Das" ist im übrigen Eddie.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Das Avatar/Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welcher Eddie?


----------



## Qonix (4. Juni 2008)

naja gibt besseres 7/10

edit: ARGH immer diese Zwischenposter


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Ehm... ohweh.
Ich hab garnich' solang Zeit um mich jedesmal über den Avatar zu amüsieren.
Aber ansonsten ist er gut.
7/10

Eddie?
Eddie.

Edward The Head, also known as Edward The Great.
Ist das Maskottchen von Iron Maiden.


----------



## Melih (4. Juni 2008)

nettes bild aber ich mag eigendlcih nicht solche sachen wie totenköpfe aber trotzdem 9/10


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Goblins.
Fucking.
Rule.

10/10


----------



## Melih (4. Juni 2008)

endlich auch mal ein goblin fan hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja wie gesagt 9/10


----------



## Alanium (4. Juni 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (4. Juni 2008)

Siehst gut aus,aber Herzen und Schilder mit Namen oder Herzen drauf im Bild ................... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

nach nur xx <-- insert time
jahren bekommt mario entlich lvl up's

nach plizen (oO magic mushrooms)
planzen (joint?)
bekommt er nun was zum .. ihr wisst schon

10/10 GET 10 MORE LVL's ! xd


----------



## D132 (4. Juni 2008)

Oh man, ich würd der Katze freiwillig alle cookies wegessen, nur damit die so schaut. Ach was bin ich nur ein böses Kätzchen *schurrrr schnurrr*
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juni 2008)

HALOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
PEW PEW
kittyyyyy

<3 hello kitty pink und süss und zomfg japanese PSYCO's

20/10


----------



## D132 (4. Juni 2008)

Na gut, wenn du schon so sehr auf mein Halokätzchen stehst bekommst du auch die vollen 10 /10 aber nur unter Katern !


----------



## Lurock (4. Juni 2008)

Nice Kitty... *g*
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Rodney (4. Juni 2008)

Homer + Avatar = 10 Punkte.

Festgeschriebene Regel, findet sich auf Seite Drölfhundertfuff eines jeden Lehrbuchs, ob das jetzt Physik, Chemie, Mathe oder Russisch ist.


----------



## Nyrah (5. Juni 2008)

Naja geht so, gefällt mir jetzt nicht so besonders *g*
6/10


----------



## Gwynny (5. Juni 2008)

5/10 Wie meins halt, nur zu dunkel finde ich 

LG GWynny


----------



## Xamthys (5. Juni 2008)

2/10

ich finds langweilig irgendwie, weil sehr, sehr viele so eins haben.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Juni 2008)

3/10,langweilig


----------



## se_BASTET (5. Juni 2008)

Ahh, böser Schurke der keine Tiere mag! 

5/10

weil dein Avatar immerhin animiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

BÄM 5/10


----------



## Vanía (5. Juni 2008)

0/10 Hip Hop Sucks!


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Man erkennt so gut wie nichts.. 2/10


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

fu vania

10/10


----------



## D132 (5. Juni 2008)

Hmm Hip Hop ne danke 2/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Geschmäcker sind verschieden Black Muffin,da brauchst nicht mit Beleidigungen um dich werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (5. Juni 2008)

oh sry mache das unbewusst Oo [ironie off]

10/10


----------



## D132 (5. Juni 2008)

Ohhh Gott wartet doch, ich will immer was zu Nevad schreiben und bin wegen euch zu langsam ...
Also Muffin 2/10 
Nevad 10/10


----------



## Nevad (5. Juni 2008)

Haha..Meister der Ironie! -.-
Naja kann mit dem Wutangclan nicht viel anfangen.
4/10

Editas sagt ja genau der richtige..8/10 sieht süß aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (5. Juni 2008)

year nen level up 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 oder ne 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. Juni 2008)

8/10.

Sieht ganz nett aus.


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

ninja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

evil kitty mouse fight 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cool
10+/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

Einheitsbrei mit einer Hintergrundfarbe,die meinen BMI sinkt 0/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Einheitsbrei mit einer Hintergrundfarbe,die meinen BMI index sinkt


ich mag milch aber iwie hat das nich den kick also 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Juni 2008)

2/10 ich würds ma ändern^^


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

ja ich hab deinen keks gegessen

10/10 für die süße katze


----------



## chopi (8. Juni 2008)

lol...7/10
so hier meiner zur EM


----------



## K0l0ss (8. Juni 2008)

9/10. Sieht gut aus.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juni 2008)

sieht auch cool aus 9/10

und die milchtüte gefällt mir so schon besser auch wenn ich für deutschland bin


----------



## Klunker (8. Juni 2008)

kann dem armen smiley mal wer ne asperin geben? 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

9/10, besser als der letzte mir bekannte xD


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

für mich ist das immer noch ne weinenede elfe mit nem vogel XD

9/10 aber nru weil ich das ganze bild kenn


----------



## Arahan20 (9. Juni 2008)

Joa:

Vanía: Bild is top  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10
Minastirit: Die Katze is cool hehe 9/10

Meins is doof kommt bald neues 
lg


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2008)

das is so 0815 und man erkennt das alles recht schlecht leider nur 02/10


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Juni 2008)

Ja, da kommt freude auf ^^ 8/10, ich mags irgendwie


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

ich erkenne so gut wie GARNIX....
0/10


----------



## Mondryx (9. Juni 2008)

ich bei dir auch kaum :/. ok, ein halbes gesicht und eine weiße taube, mehr auch nicht.

5/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (9. Juni 2008)

04/10


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

das passt ja mal zum ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

auch wenn ich das mit den titten besser fand 10/10 ^^


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

Habe jetzt super cat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 minas^^

Edith: sieht man meine katze die eine treppe herunterläuft?


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Juni 2008)

sehr lustig 10/10


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

Dance bärchen, dance!
9,9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

sieht doch ganz gut aus 9/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Kronxi (9. Juni 2008)

7/10 
Gefällt mir ganz gut ,aber diese weinenden Frauen seh ich momentan zu oft. (auf Avatabildern)


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

war is coming.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (9. Juni 2008)

Super Cat, super cat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

09/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

keks der angreifft?`WAAAAAAAA
my keks is alive
8/10 is bisle klein für so ein bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2008)

wie letztes mal


----------



## Minastirit (9. Juni 2008)

ich wär immer noch für ne veränderung ^^


----------



## chopi (9. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich wär immer noch für ne veränderung ^^


sign...


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

ihr habt verloren^^  9/10 ^^

super car sagt :pew pew


----------



## Tahult (9. Juni 2008)

Normalerweise wie immer 10/10...

Heute aber Punktabzug -> 8/10
Den Grund kannst dir ja denken... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Hmm, der war für chopi...^^

@Klunker: 10/10


----------



## Klunker (9. Juni 2008)

hey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  das ist nicht net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Danke^^  bei dir wie immer 10/10^^


----------



## se_BASTET (10. Juni 2008)

eine animierte Katze, wie süß!!

 das macht klare 10/10 !  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

wo ist das baby?
da isses -.- erinnert mich an ice age ^^
10/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 
@mein ava
aber wenn es sagen wir blau ist dann meckern trotzdem welche herum^^


----------



## Tahult (10. Juni 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> scheisse 0/10


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

Dragon..es macht keinen Unterschied ob es grün,pink oder blau-gelb gestreift ist..Es sieht einfach nur lächerlich aus,aber das passt ja zu deinem restlichen Profil,Signatur und Titel+Auftreten,also keine Sorge..kannst du ruhig behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2008)

ach leute ihr seid gemein besonders nevad ich hab ihm nichts gemacht


----------



## Nevad (10. Juni 2008)

Nicht direkt mir,aber der Allgemeinheit..


----------



## LordofDemons (10. Juni 2008)

Nevad deins ist aber auch nicht der hammer gut es ist brutal lustig aber nicht sonderlich originell, 
.. obwohl wenn mans genau nimmt ises sogar originell.

Oo ok 10/10 weils lustig und originell ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (10. Juni 2008)

7/10 hat was =|


----------



## Snuff (10. Juni 2008)

Der ist cool dafür gibts dicke 10 von 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@WestIce
/Edit: Wer sagt es soll witzig sein? und zur Erklärung: Snuff ist im Volksmund Schnupftabak...
        Zu mindest hier in Oberbayern, daher auch das SNuff auf dem Snupftabak... das Logo hab ich aus anderen 
       Gründen entfernt.


----------



## WestIce (10. Juni 2008)

entweder ich in zud umm oder es ist unwitzig...

weil ich höchstwahrscheinlich zu dumm bin o/10...ich blicks nicht xD


----------



## Minastirit (10. Juni 2008)

snuff aka schnupf tabak ist was dolles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sowas wie hmm koks nur wesentlich weniger schlimm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 befreit die nase und gibt nen kleinen flash wie wenn man glas wodka auf ex trinkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja mag so schreidende fussballer nicht -.- 
5/10


----------



## Alanium (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 für unser schnuggeliges Kätzchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (10. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> 10/10 für unser schnuggeliges Kätzchen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (10. Juni 2008)

Was Lurock macht, hat einfach Hand, Fuß und meistens Möpse.
Auch wenn man die Füße hier nicht sieht...
Zehn Daumen hoch!
10/10


----------



## Mondryx (10. Juni 2008)

<3 Naruto (Shippuuden) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10


----------



## Klunker (10. Juni 2008)

10/10 ohne komentar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (10. Juni 2008)

Immer noch 10/10^^


----------



## Mondryx (10. Juni 2008)

nice^^ 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

miau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so früh -.- undi ch muss zur arbeit *cry*
9/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2008)

10/10
aber nur wenn er sofort den keks ausspuckt bin jetzt hungrig


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

für den troll gibts nix

5/10
und bin ma für paar stunden weg^^ -> weg zur arbeit mal machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (11. Juni 2008)

10/10 und auf dem weg zur schule info machen...zu früh  waaaaaaaah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

miau miau 10/10


----------



## Xamthys (11. Juni 2008)

SÜß 10/10


----------



## Snuff (11. Juni 2008)

Ich bin nicht so der "süß" typ, aber trotzdem für mein geschmack ne 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

êin snuff am morgen und weg sind die sorgen 9/10


----------



## cbuffed76 (11. Juni 2008)

koooom, Kitty!

8/10!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

Bender ftw 8/10


----------



## Bankchar (11. Juni 2008)

9/10 !


----------



## Snuff (11. Juni 2008)

Hmm entweder ich machs wie du ohne comment ne 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder ehrlich und da ich ihn naizz finde ne 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2008)

pinguin hits for over 900000000

gefällt mir mit dem hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10*/10


----------



## Tahult (11. Juni 2008)

ogogogogogo!!! giev teh cät a nu cookie!!

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (11. Juni 2008)

yeah n tanzbär 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

is imao irgendwie langweilig

3/10


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Na ja... schon nen bisschen dunkel, finde ich.
Mit helleren Fraben wär's ganz geil, so nur 4/10.
Auch wegen dem A.
Anarchie in einem Forum zu fordern, während man zuhause vor dem PC sitzt und wahrscheinlich auch noch monatlich Geld für WoW zahlt - lächerlich. 
Tut mir leid aber...


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

anarchie = herrschaftloser zustand. nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

zu deinem ava:
der hat was
8/10


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ja, gut aber denkst du, dass wir, gerade wir, wie wir hier vor unseren PCs hocken ohne eine Herrschaft, eine Regierung klarkommen würden?


----------



## Lurock (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, gut aber denkst du, dass wir, gerade wir, wie wir hier vor unseren PCs hocken ohne eine Herrschaft, eine Regierung klarkommen würden?


Sicher nicht, aber das interessiert trolli nicht, glaub mir! ;o)


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ja, gut aber denkst du, dass wir, gerade wir, wie wir hier vor unseren PCs hocken ohne eine Herrschaft, eine Regierung klarkommen würden?


von jetzt auf sofort? nein. für mich wärs das paradies aber die breite masse würd wohl eher net admit klarkommen.


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> von jetzt auf sofort? nein. für mich wärs das paradies aber die breite masse würd wohl eher net admit klarkommen.



Ohne vermessen klingen zu wollen, es interssiert mich wirklich.
Warum wäre das das Paradies?
Was würdest du tun, was du jetzt nicht tun kannst?


----------



## riesentrolli (11. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ohne vermessen klingen zu wollen, es interssiert mich wirklich.
> Warum wäre das das Paradies?
> Was würdest du tun, was du jetzt nicht tun kannst?


niemand würde mir vorschreiben, was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe. ich könnte meine eigene position dazu finden und dann danach handeln. ich würde _mein_ leben führen und nicht das irgend einer autorität (führerprinzip adé).
all die kranken bürgerlichen normen und regeln könnten mir noch mehr am arsch vorbei gehen als jetzt schon. es wäre einfach freiheit. niemand müsste sich beherrschen lassen und niemand würde beherrschen.

es ist für mich schwer das ganze zu beschreiben, weil das meiste auf einer sehr subjektiven schiene abläuft.


----------



## Rodney (11. Juni 2008)

Ich denke nicht, dass du ohne vorgeschriebene Strukturen klarkommen würdest.

Das bildet sich allein dadurch, dass ab dem Moment, wo die Herrschaft verschwindet, Normen und Regeln, die zwanghaft nötig sind für ein sinnvolles Zusammenleben, verschwinden.

Das geht über vernünftige Nahrungsmittelversorgung bis hin zur Kläranlage.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> niemand würde mir vorschreiben, was ich zu tun und zu lassen habe. ich könnte meine eigene position dazu finden und dann danach handeln. ich würde _mein_ leben führen und nicht das irgend einer autorität (führerprinzip adé).
> all die kranken bürgerlichen normen und regeln könnten mir noch mehr am arsch vorbei gehen als jetzt schon. es wäre einfach freiheit. niemand müsste sich beherrschen lassen und niemand würde beherrschen.
> 
> es ist für mich schwer das ganze zu beschreiben, weil das meiste auf einer sehr subjektiven schiene abläuft.


ok das ist entschkuldige wenn ich das so sage aber das ist dämmlich,

sobald keine regeln und gesetzte mehr existieren regieren wieder die naturgesetzte d.h. die starken herschen über die schwachen was wieder gewalt zur folge und ich nehme nicht an das du 2 meter groß und bodybuilder bist


----------



## nalcarya (12. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sobald keine regeln und gesetzte mehr existieren regieren wieder die naturgesetzte d.h. die starken herschen über die schwachen was wieder gewalt zur folge und ich nehme nicht an das du 2 meter groß und bodybuilder bist


Und genau deswegen ist Anarchie eine Utopie, denn der Mensch an sich ist ein dummes, zu Idiotie, Egoismus und Gewalt neigendes Wesen. Der geringe Prozentsatz der auch ohne Regeln vernünftig bleiben würde, würde vom Rest vermutlich einfach niedergemacht :>

Aber zurück zum Thema.

Ugly Smilies mag ich. Das Wort lol eher weniger. Dennoch ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

immer dieser plakative Wunsche nach "eigenem Leben" führen.

wenn WIRKLICH Anarchie wäre, jede Form von Ordnung aufgehoben und ALLES selbstbestimmt, dann wäre das kein LEBEN mehr sondern ein täglicher Kampf ums ÜBER-Leben.

jeder könnte jeden bestehlen, mit Gewalt bedrohen ohne das jemand eingreift.
Wünschenswert?
wohl kaum!
Du hättest keinen PC, denn der wär Dir geklaut worden.
Aber nicht schlimm.... denn Strom gäbe es sowieso keinen mehr, denn jeder würde nur noch das machen, worauf er/sie Bock hätte - und dazu gehört sicherlich kein Frondienst in einer Kraftwerkshölle.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

DAS wäre KEIN Leben mehr sondern Chaos und ein Rückfall in die Steinzeit! Jeder ist sich selbst der nächste, survival of the fittest.
Ich kann bei dem WAHN an Normen, Vorschriften, etc. verstehen, dass man sich zu Teilen beengt, beobachtet, erdrückt fühlt.
Mäßigung, Liberalisierung, ECHTE Demokratie und tatsächliche UNantastbarkeit in privaten Bereichen wären da eine Erleichterung, aber Anarchie.... genau die gleiche Schei++e wie Diktatur! nur andersrum!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS. btt: nice Avatar über mir. irgenwie "irre"! 9/10


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

da ich futurama liebe und bender sowieso jetzt ein eigenes casino hat mit schnaps und nutten gebe ich ihm 10/10


----------



## cbuffed76 (12. Juni 2008)

Zitat: "da ich futurama liebe und bender sowieso jetzt ein eigenes casino hat mit schnaps und nutten gebe ich ihm 10/10"

sowas von signed!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (12. Juni 2008)

Bender!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


> Blöde Bande! Dann mach ich mir eben meinen eigenen Vergnügungspark: Mit Black-Jack und Nutten!



10/10


----------



## Gwynny (12. Juni 2008)

Ich find den "Tanzbär" immer noch klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Juni 2008)

0815 ava und man kann kaum was erkennen 2/10 und auch nur weil er sich bewegt


----------



## Thoor (12. Juni 2008)

Smilys mag ich und das lol passt dazu 9/10


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Juni 2008)

Irgend ein komisches grünhaariges Männchen mit nem Zahnstocher 
7/10


----------



## Rodney (12. Juni 2008)

Ich kenn das Bild, ich kenn das Bild, ich kenn das Bild, ich kenn das Bild.
Ich hab keine Ahnung woher.

Ich find's trotzdem gut. 

9/10


----------



## Lurock (12. Juni 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Ich kenn das Bild, ich kenn das Bild, ich kenn das Bild, ich kenn das Bild.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung woher.


Dream Theater-Cover...

Btt: 
Kein Plan wer das ist, ich guck nur die richtigen Animes, sry... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Tahult (12. Juni 2008)

Ohne Worte...

10/10


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

10/10

technobär regiert einfach


----------



## Tahult (12. Juni 2008)

AC Mailand = Italiener = -3/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hmm, ich überleg die ganze Zeit. Ist das Paolo Maldini?


----------



## WestIce (12. Juni 2008)

das ist filippo inzaghi FUßBALLGOTT

unwissender

0/10


----------



## Realcynn (12. Juni 2008)

immer diese Fußballer^^
5/10


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

naja leider n 0815 ava also nur 1/10


----------



## Lurock (13. Juni 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> naja leider n 0815 ava also nur 1/10


0815? Dann zeig mir wo du den Ava schon mal gesehen hast! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der ist 100%ig selbst gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btt:
Deiner wäre ein 0815-Avatar, aber ich will mal nicht so sein... 

6/10 Punkten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (13. Juni 2008)

für homer jay simpson gibts 10/10

und 2 char pics nebeneinander zu stellen ist nicht der große kunst

aber gut fürs selbstgemacht nachträglich 5/10


----------



## gaius kamui (13. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  könnte das 2 der Gattung Smilus Irrus^^ sein?


----------



## Tahult (13. Juni 2008)

I look.
I laugh.
I like it.
I give you 10/10.


----------



## Xamthys (13. Juni 2008)

YEAH 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MiniMinie (14. Juni 2008)

süß ^^
8/10


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

ich würde auch süß zu deinem sagen .P 10/10


----------



## D132 (14. Juni 2008)

Hmmm erinnert mich an etwas, aber ich weiß nicht mehr wie es heißt es war ein Spiel wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. 
5/10 weil es etwas undeutlich ist und ich mich nicht erinnern kann :>


----------



## gamerfront (14. Juni 2008)

naja 9/10 is hasse pink


----------



## MiniMinie (14. Juni 2008)

mhh sieht ganz gut aus..

6/10 dafür das man nich soviel erkennt und du pink hasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elekelaeiset (14. Juni 2008)

Ganz klar zu hoher Niedlichkeitsfaktor^^ 
6/10


----------



## EmJaY (14. Juni 2008)

net schlecht aber auchnet überragend 5 / 10

Wer den Typen in meinen Ava net kennt klickt Hier


----------



## QcK (14. Juni 2008)

najaaa ^^ 6/10


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

hehe 5/10 aber nur weil ich kein horrorfan bin die 5 punkte gibts weils lustig aussieht^^


----------



## Tahult (14. Juni 2008)

Ugly-Smilies ftw


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Juni 2008)

i love bärchen 10/10


----------



## Xamthys (15. Juni 2008)

Hihi   10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (15. Juni 2008)

^^ sehr putziges Bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

haniball .. cooler film auch wenn ich die taten von ihm alles andere als ok find

najo 7/10


----------



## MiniMinie (15. Juni 2008)

Cookieees udn katze 10/10!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

als ich deinen namen gesehen hab dacht ich an den hier ^^ natürlich den normalen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja kommt mir bekannt vor darum 7/10


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

^^ 10/10


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

ich checks nicht

weil ich zu dumm bin bekommst aber 5/10 vllt isses ja witzig xD


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2008)

Hm...n Italiener...8/10...ich find Iren toller. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

der sieht gefährlich aus, ich hab angst

1/10

ps.: neues ava inc


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

find ich lustig 9/10 -1 weil ich das schon paar mal gesehen hab


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

die katze is so imba

wie immer 10/10


ich msus mein ava editieren wieder, ich will was richtig cooles, was dann immer bei mir belibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

Jaaaa!!! Das ist viel besser als der...wie hieß er noch? Der komische Italiener da!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Lurock (15. Juni 2008)

@ Minas


Lurock schrieb:


> Mushis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.



Da, ich habs dir vor 3 Monaten prophezeit...


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

homer is einfach immer on top 10/10

p.s.: ich hab mein perönliches ava endlich gefunden xD


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

mh naja sage ich mal 9/10


----------



## WestIce (15. Juni 2008)

dass ava is neu, es is net so kompliziert xD

schrill, augenkrebsfordernd 7/10

&#8364; wie du instant dein ava verändert hast,

das hier was du jetzt drin hast bekommt trotzdem 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. Juni 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> @ Minas
> 
> 
> Da, ich habs dir vor 3 Monaten prophezeit...



was hast du prophezeit?
hab nun katzenmuschis und? ^^
10/10 find den doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gamerfront (15. Juni 2008)

ui aber ich bleib bei 9/10 (irgendwann finde ich nen guten ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. Juni 2008)

sieht cool aus 9/10


----------



## D132 (15. Juni 2008)

Mhhh schwer zu erkennen aber ich sag mal 8/10 wegen der guten alten Zeiten willen *es wird nie mehr wie es mal war schluchz*


----------



## Black Muffin (15. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Auylio (15. Juni 2008)

Ist das Absicht das die Lücken da ein kreischendes Gesicht ergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich halt nicht viel von H ô.o

7/10 ^^


----------



## Yuukami (15. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (15. Juni 2008)

10/10...der Spruch kommt mal geil.


----------



## Alanium (15. Juni 2008)

Hmhmhm...

8/10


----------



## Qonix (15. Juni 2008)

schönes Bild, fand das alte aber besser

7/10


----------



## Tahult (15. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Realcynn (15. Juni 2008)

immer noch der alte immer noch die gleiche bewertung^^ 10/10


----------



## pheonix312 (16. Juni 2008)

es is spät ich seh nichts wegen Kontaktlinsen draußen und so....
mhh...aber der Avatar über schaut nach WoW aus also bekommt er von mir 8/10
Sry wenn ich mich Irre


So long =)


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

find ihn schlecht syr aber hat mir direkt an nox erinnert und finde es nid gut wenn user das selbe / ändliche bild nehmen wie ein mod
3/10 bild ansich 7/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

auch 10/10 ^^
wiso will keiner meine sig bewerten *cry*
... proxy server hat sooo lange lade zeiten ..


----------



## Gwynny (16. Juni 2008)

Und wieder einmal 10/10...immer wieder gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Black Muffin (16. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

fu dam clan

mag hip hop nid aber das zeichen find ich ansich ned so hässlich
6/10 .. mein musik geschmack ist nunmal anders^^


----------



## Guibärchen (16. Juni 2008)

10/10 weil ich immer mit ner trene im auge grinsen muss xD
(ich stell mir da immer mittermeiers stimme vor wie er seine Katze imitiert xD)


----------



## Minastirit (16. Juni 2008)

Guibärchen schrieb:


> 10/10 weil ich immer mit ner trene im auge grinsen muss xD
> (ich stell mir da immer mittermeiers stimme vor wie er seine Katze imitiert xD)



jo ich auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mit einer katze lernt man verantwortung für ein lebewesen.. klar katze kannst ane wand werden wenn sie stört mach das mal bei nem kind



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 miTTaaaRmeiEEerr

edit meint: 9/10 mag trolle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn ich zur anderen seite gewechselt bin ..


----------



## Guibärchen (16. Juni 2008)

jo mittermeier > all ^_^ 
der troll is btw mein neuer main... fu blizzard shame on U

naja immernoch 10/10 xD

ich denk da immer an die szene wo er seine katze "Zitiert" und dan in diesen übertrieben verniedlichten Tonfall spricht xD
(das coole is, die katze gibts echt xD)


----------



## QcK (16. Juni 2008)

Sieht ganz gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Auylio (16. Juni 2008)

Lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## WestIce (17. Juni 2008)

super gemacht

auch avas die nicht süß bzw. lustig sind können 10/10 punkten absahnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

lol  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## MiniMinie (17. Juni 2008)

immer noch 10/10^^


----------



## Tahult (17. Juni 2008)

Was auch immer das sein soll...!?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Xamthys (17. Juni 2008)

Immer noch 10/10, obwohl der Spagat echt nach AUA aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Nevad (17. Juni 2008)

Immernoch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

find den orc cool nur denk ich bei deinem namen IMMEr an den von dbz


----------



## Xamthys (17. Juni 2008)

10/10 weil einfach tierisch niedlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (17. Juni 2008)

süüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüüß aber net mein Fall 6/10


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

cool aber iwie schief gibt 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juni 2008)

lol lol lol lol

gott das gibt nicht nur dem kopfweh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

ja ich hab deinen Keks aber dafür gibts 10/10


----------



## White-Frost (17. Juni 2008)

Meine gütte lauter 10/10 kanns ja nich sein^^ 8/10 geb ich dem mal^^


----------



## Dim (17. Juni 2008)

7/10  Find ich cool aber steh nicht so derbe auf Anime


----------



## LordofDemons (17. Juni 2008)

9/10 weil ich herr der ringe mag aber ich würds mir etwas schärfer vorstellen


----------



## WestIce (17. Juni 2008)

irgendwie hast es dir leicht gemacht, aber es hat eben doch style 7/10


----------



## Klunker (18. Juni 2008)

sau lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

lauf supa cat lauf ... 10/10 btw wie lange ist die shit treppe?


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

da ich katzen liebe und die katze auf dem avatar total ober süß ist 10/10


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Bankchar (18. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

lol 10/10  ,auch wenn ich nicht weiß , was der baum voher ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> lol 10/10  ,auch wenn ich nicht weiß , was der baum voher ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das ist doch ein Teil und der Stiel vom Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (18. Juni 2008)

LOL stimmt ^^ xDDDDDD

11/10 zu dir ^^


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

20/10 für Hisoka! xD


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

*g*

10/10, mag das Pic, so schön düster. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (18. Juni 2008)

Auf dem alten Bild sahst du viel besser aus: 

7 / 10


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

Aufgeben kann jeder ^^ 2/10


----------



## sTereoType (18. Juni 2008)

hmm...der Tod... nicht grad spektakulär aber ganz ok 5/10
edit:wertung nach 10min nicht mehr aktuell^^ hat sich auf ein 7/10 gesteigert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

so, upadte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 btw, ich liebe southpark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

nettes pic^^ 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

lollollollol auauauauauauaua
10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Juni 2008)

ja ich hab deinen keks blablabla 10/10


----------



## MiniMinie (18. Juni 2008)

iwie... tut mir der kopf vom zugucken weh =((
8/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juni 2008)

Ich weiß zwar net was das ist, aber ich geb trotzdem für jedes Ding 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (18. Juni 2008)

WAR, is it a good thing? *summ* In diesem Fall: JAA

10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (18. Juni 2008)

der film ist shaizze passt aber zu deinem namen 6/10


----------



## Vanía (18. Juni 2008)

0/10
         Anti-
      Hip Hop
      Alliance

         \m/


----------



## Alanium (18. Juni 2008)

Ich mag das Bild! 10/10!


----------



## chopi (18. Juni 2008)

dürfte ich jetzt reintheroetisch was andres als 10p. sagen?^^
nein,und deshalb 10/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Juni 2008)

hab jetzt irgent wie lust auf milch

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

rumble ball !!!
choppaaa 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juni 2008)

yeah chopper is cool!!!

aber ich hasse die synchronstimme aus der neuen staffel

8/10


EDIT: tu verdammter plödmann tu!


----------



## Bolle0708 (18. Juni 2008)

finds cool
doch etwas öde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber 8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juni 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> yeah chopper is cool!!!
> 
> aber ich hasse die synchronstimme aus der neuen staffel
> 
> ...



pwnd nup

10/10 an vorposter southpark is cool


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

10/10

offtopic: jup die neue Stimme von Chopper hat ja mal so gar nicht gepasst


----------



## Tahult (19. Juni 2008)

Eins der Besten.

10/10


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Tanz bärchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Lurock (19. Juni 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht sooo gut...
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

cool
das bild hat was 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## LordofDemons (19. Juni 2008)

luschtiger orc 10/10


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (19. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## nalcarya (19. Juni 2008)

Invertierte s/w Zeichnungen mag ich nicht ;>

5/10


----------



## Qonix (19. Juni 2008)

4/10


----------



## Auylio (19. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (19. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

SÜÜÜß 10/10


----------



## Unexcelledx (19. Juni 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Grund : steh nich so auf souhtpark


----------



## Xamthys (19. Juni 2008)

9/10

-1 weil wenn man länger drauf guckt, wirdf man ganz benommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Alanium (19. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juni 2008)

hab schon schönere fotos gesehen von dir irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10 + tt bonus 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (19. Juni 2008)

10/10 ich mag Katzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bolle0708 (19. Juni 2008)

sieht gut aus 10/10


----------



## Vanía (19. Juni 2008)

10/10 ich mag Southpark!


----------



## QcK (20. Juni 2008)

6/10 bin net so der Fan von solch bedrückenden Bildern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

Horror Filme finde ich doof.

3/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (20. Juni 2008)

wuhuuu best ava ever! 11/10


----------



## nalcarya (20. Juni 2008)

HunterXHunter, oder?
Allerdings einer der vielen Manga wo mir der Zeichenstil bzw die Colorierung im Anime dann gar nicht gefällt :/

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Juni 2008)

5/10


----------



## Auylio (20. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (20. Juni 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## hasenkeks (20. Juni 2008)

Ist ja ein richtiger kleiner Film!

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (20. Juni 2008)

hehe, jo stimmt

aha, die Sterbeanimation von Illi. Hoffe die seh ich mal in echt.

8/10


----------



## Alanium (20. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (20. Juni 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

wann gehen ihm endlich die pfeile aus? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Tahult (21. Juni 2008)

Das arme Vieh wird wohl nie unten ankommen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Tanz bärchen bekommt heute nur 8/10... is iwie net son tolelr tag! °.°


----------



## Klunker (21. Juni 2008)

was'n des für ein wesen? gefallener engel oder hat der was mit X zu tun?^^ nunja schaut ja eigentlich gut aus 9/10


----------



## Vanía (21. Juni 2008)

Das ist ganz zufällig ein Engel xD mehr nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja ich mag katzen und mit der da hab ich mitleid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10, weil das Super-Katze ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanier (21. Juni 2008)

Das ist mal ein gescheites Pic von nem Engel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

sieht töfte aus, an iwas denk ich grade, nur an was? oO

9/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

10/10..da ich nun weiß was es ist =)


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

pöser pingu ^^ 10/10


----------



## Tahult (22. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

10/10 cent in die dose werf ;P dance 4 me


----------



## Death_Master (22. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juni 2008)

*g* muss irgendwie lachen wenn ich das foto ankuk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(schaut aus wie kaugummi auf der rechten brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 5/10


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

allseitsbekannt das die schmuse-muschi 10/10 bekommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (22. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Taikunsun (22. Juni 2008)

9/10


----------



## ApoY2k (22. Juni 2008)

Ähm.. ja... kein Ava = 0/10? löl^^


----------



## Death_Master (22. Juni 2008)

finde ich gut 9/10


----------



## Incontemtio (22. Juni 2008)

Death_Master schrieb:


> finde ich gut 9/10



Deines finde ich irgendwie dämlich. 2 / 10


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

fürs Aufgeben gibbet keine Punkte!

0/10 ^^


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

10/10

!!


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

gibt schönere pics von dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100/10


----------



## Mr G33k (22. Juni 2008)

1/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> gibt schönere pics von dir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



warum sehe ich einen riesigen amboss über dir schweben?^^

10/10 <-- vania

g33k dingens ..nunja flagge zeigen 5/10


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

hm, 0/10, DE ist scheiße.

Edith gibt 10/10 an Klunker!


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

ich möchte net immer euch bewerten, da kann ich ja nur 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also 20/10 an dich süße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

<- ist ala wächter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der rest der community auch^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

10/10 ich muss nich extra sagen warum ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich möchte net immer euch bewerten, da kann ich ja nur 10/10 geben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


schleimer


----------



## WestIce (22. Juni 2008)

10/10 ABER -1 fürs rumzicken

böse blse




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

I <3 Pingu 10/10

EDit: IHR SÄCKE GEHT MEINEN POST AUSM WEG UND BATTELT EUCH WOANDERS GRRRR


----------



## Alanium (22. Juni 2008)

7/10 an LoD


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Dreckige Vaterlandsverräter? Bist du dir sicher, dass das, was du nimmst, dir guttut?
> 
> "Es gibt tausend gute Gründe, auf dieses Land stolz zu sein, warum fällt uns jetzt bloß kein einziger mehr ein?" Tote Hosen FTW!
> 
> 7/10 an LoD


warum nur 7 *snief*
was hab ich getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (22. Juni 2008)

kA, was die hat... von mir gibbet 10/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

ich sag immer noch die olle elfe weint ! 1111
^^ naja 10/10 ich kenn das grosse bild davon und das schaut relativ gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (23. Juni 2008)

12/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

langweilig und nicht wirklich was zu erkennen

2/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

10/10 for teh best ava in teh forum


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> 10/10 for teh best ava in teh forum


Danke viel mals  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das gefällt mir besser als das andere

ist das nicht das selbstgezeichnete?

9/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juni 2008)

Jop isses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

allein dafür gibts 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

find den baller pingo immer noch toll
10/10


----------



## Zez (23. Juni 2008)

Süße Katze!
9/10!

Meiner: (atm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Juni 2008)

oho, Zez ist auch mal hier  ^^

7/10


----------



## Zez (23. Juni 2008)

Nur 7? Hmm ok, muss ein neuer Avatar her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quonix, deiner ist toll, 8/10 - nicht so toll wie die Katze, ausserdem sieht man den zu oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja, ich habe nach nem Beiztrag gesucht, da sprang mir der Post ins Auge *verzieht sich wieder ins WoW, WL, und Warforum*


----------



## WestIce (23. Juni 2008)

ich find den schnuckig, aber zu klein 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

7/10 irgendwie lustig^^
zez ZEZ zez

warlock du 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muahaha <-- destro opfer lock ohne spellhit grenze aber ich mach mehr dmg als mit stupid dot.. weil siei mmer total dmg posten und nicht nur boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bei randoms zählt nur dps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



.. schreibe nie mehr als eine zeile bevor du auf enter hämmerst .-.-


----------



## Hishabye (23. Juni 2008)

09/10

Aber in richtiger Größe macht es mehr her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

10000/10 ich liebe huskys!


----------



## Hishabye (23. Juni 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> 10000/10 ich liebe huskys!



öhm sorry ^^ aber das soll einen Wolf darstellen ... wobei Huskys eine
riesen Ähnlichkeit mit ihnen haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dein ist auch net schlecht...zumindest für die Flügelchen 10/10


----------



## Vanía (23. Juni 2008)

ups sry!


----------



## Shadlight (23. Juni 2008)

5/10 
mag ich ned so


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juni 2008)

Hm...naja i-wie langweilig 4/10


----------



## Tahult (23. Juni 2008)

Hehe... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (23. Juni 2008)

over ninethousand!!!11/10   

der ist einfach nur geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Let's Dance !


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

pingu powers

find beide pingus cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber deine jetztige sig schaut irgendwie komisch aus .. dieses plasik wellen teil find ich pass voll nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber geht ja um ava 10/10


----------



## Xamthys (23. Juni 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juni 2008)

find hunde ansich nid sooo doll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eher ein pussy typ eh katzen xD
aber der schaut ganz süss aus 8/10


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

jo du pussy  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Tahult (24. Juni 2008)

Best

10/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

gut gut gut, iwann kann der bestimmt nimmer, dann werd ich da sein und ihn auslachen!

10/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

wir haben angst und sind alein. GOTT WEIS ICH WILL KEIN ENGEL SEIN !!
10/10 find ich dolles bild


----------



## Sleepysimon (24. Juni 2008)

Ich mag den Blick voll 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juni 2008)

12/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wir haben angst und sind alein. GOTT WEIS ICH WILL KEIN ENGEL SEIN !!


is das net rammstein? ^^

zurück zur bewertung...

ober hässlicher ork?

7/10 ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. Juni 2008)

ja das ist rammstein

und für den netten herrn auf dem bild gibts 10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juni 2008)

Weil ich mitfühlend bin gibts 9/10 wegen Kopfschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

finde immer noch passt nid zum namen
und orcs sind pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo 7/10 der orc hat was aber ich mag pöse orc's mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


z.b. der hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 high overlord saurfang



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juni 2008)

kätzchen 10/10

Ich mag pöse orks auch lieber.

Aber um das klar zu stellen: meine nick habe ich seit ca 8 Jahren. ich will mir keinen neuen ausdenken. Da ich aber nen Ork spiele, und Orks liebe *knuddel*, hab ich mir nen Ork gesucht, der vom aussehen zu meinem charakter passt. und der hier hat einfach ein gesicht, das unbezahlbar ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

dachte mir das das bild darum ist^^
mein kleiner orci hat ja ne punk frisur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rdy to stormstrike !

naja ava muss jan id zum namen passen aber ich find jetzt z.b. saurfang cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Jaaaa ich hab deinen Cookie gegessen!!!!!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 fürs schnuggelige Kätzchen ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (24. Juni 2008)

2/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Death_Master (24. Juni 2008)

Ein Pinguin finde ich gut!!
8/10


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2008)

1/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Juni 2008)

maunz 10/10


----------



## Vanía (24. Juni 2008)

Schneller!!! Schneller! Schneller!

100/10!!!!


----------



## Alanium (24. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

RLbild?
8/10! (+1 wegen <3!)

<--- Neuer Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Muss von den 7/10 weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juni 2008)

20/10 aber glaube nicht das der lange bleibt^^


----------



## Zez (24. Juni 2008)

Katze ist immernoch doll <3
10/10

Wieso .... man sieht ja nix, da kann man genauso gut deine Signatur bannen :O


----------



## Mr G33k (24. Juni 2008)

5/10, aber nur weil die Glocken nich schlecht sind.


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juni 2008)

Im Hinblick auf morgen sehr passend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

gwynny... das war ein fehler^^

*winke*

10/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Juni 2008)

er ist member in ruffys crew xD 10/10


----------



## WestIce (25. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

hehe 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

10/10
ich glaub ich mach mal so ein richtiges shit ava rein ... ^^ wobei das mir selber nid gefallen würd hmm ..


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ich glaub ich mach mal so ein richtiges shit ava rein ...


Ach du willst ein Foto von dir als Ava nehmen??  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bewertung wie immer


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

na sonst bekomm ich noch 8/10 XD

ne ich glaub ich mach sowas wie der terminator nachtelf da *g*

hmm mal was suchen xD


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

pew pew @ new ava ^^
ich find den lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

irgend wie langweilig 4/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja hier ist so ca 90% geblockt -.- und nen beweglichen ava machen ist aufwändig *g*

mal überlegen was ich will xD


----------



## Mr G33k (25. Juni 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

Immer wenn ich diese Flagge sehe, wird mir ganz anders... :-!

1/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (25. Juni 2008)

<3 10/10


----------



## Xamthys (25. Juni 2008)

4/10 is nicht mein Ding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

finds immer noch süsser hund 
8/10


----------



## Mr G33k (25. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Immer wenn ich diese Flagge sehe, wird mir ganz anders... :-!
> 
> 1/10



Wieso bist du dann in einem DEUTSCHEN Forum?

Achja, wie wars eigentlich mit deinem Erdkundelehrer?


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

2/10


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incontemtio (25. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> Wieso bist du dann in einem DEUTSCHEN Forum?


Muss ich die Deutsche Fahne schön finden, weil ich Deutscher bin? 

Schöne  finde ich z.B. folgende Flaggen:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...g_of_Bhutan.svg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...ag_of_Nepal.svg (weil sie mal ein wenig anderes geformt ist.)
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...f_Swaziland.svg
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...urkmenistan.svg

Zu Alaniums Avatar: 

Nett, aber das alte Bild war besser, 8 / 10


----------



## Zanryu (25. Juni 2008)

was mir auch immer das sagen soll 3/10


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

10/10, gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

nice 8/10

edit: ARGH  -.-   böse böse Alanium, schäm dich

poppän??


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

immer doch *g* (nur nid mit dir)
10/10


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

5/10 (7/10 eig. aber -2 weil die Katze weg ist!)


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Juni 2008)

Der gebe ich 6 auf der Fingerskala. 8 wenn sie weitermachen würde.


----------



## Qonix (25. Juni 2008)

Ist das nicht der Typ aus "Es war ein mal..." und wo der menschliche Körper erklärt wird. Fand das immer zu geil.

10/10


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

11/10
einfach geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

engel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit dem x von dbz *g* 10/10


----------



## Zez (25. Juni 2008)

Jaaa wieder ne Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

und ne muschi Xd naja gibt schönere aber die zeigt ja leider nid weiter 9.9/10


----------



## Gigafabi (25. Juni 2008)

4/10

katzen sind nicht so mein fall, lieber hunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juni 2008)

warri schaut lustig aus 7/10

aber btw deine sig IST VIEEEEL ZU GROSS !


----------



## Alanium (25. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (25. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dindresto (26. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## Vanía (26. Juni 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (26. Juni 2008)

Ist das Ruffy in rot mit Flügel?

8/10


----------



## Xamthys (26. Juni 2008)

9/10 finds lustig


----------



## Klunker (26. Juni 2008)

süß^^ 8/10


----------



## Zez (26. Juni 2008)

Du pöser junge!!!
Die Katze kommt garnicht zur Pause 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für den katzenschänder: 2/10!!! (nicht ernst nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## spectrumizer (26. Juni 2008)

10/10, ganz klar.

Sexy Hexy. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Die Folge von South Park war einfach nur genial.

10/10


----------



## WestIce (27. Juni 2008)

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

9/10 (n bissel undeutlich XD)


----------



## Dragonheart213 (27. Juni 2008)

10 /10 

Gefällt mir, weiß nicht wer es ist, aber es sieht beeindruckend aus und hat eine gute Qualität.


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

die Vertrettung von Bob, leider etwas klein

8/10


----------



## cbuffed76 (27. Juni 2008)

hah! wie cool is der Ava über mir denn?

10/10!

Respect!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scrätcher (27. Juni 2008)

7/10

sieht sicher ganz nett aus, aber das Bild ist wahrscheinlich zu groß, als das es als Avatar richtig zur Geltung kommt.....


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

ein Allybild in schlechter Quali

3/10


----------



## QcK (27. Juni 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wirklich sehr geiler animierter avatar...

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

8/10

Hmm erinnert mich an SAW irgendwie^^ schöne filme^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (27. Juni 2008)

9/10  ,gefällt mir sehr gut


----------



## Bewl (27. Juni 2008)

8/10 find ich irgendwie witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juni 2008)

3/10

irgendwie zu typisch


----------



## Xamthys (27. Juni 2008)

3/10 irgendwie uninteressant


----------



## Qonix (27. Juni 2008)

Hunde sind doof.

4/10


----------



## picollo0071 (27. Juni 2008)

11/10


----------



## Slavery (27. Juni 2008)

Sorry Picollo0071  ->   4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Qonix, sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (27. Juni 2008)

Wuuuuuaaah! Die Pingus sind da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



999/10 ^^


----------



## BabyMilk (28. Juni 2008)

9/10 hat was, defintiv


----------



## WestIce (28. Juni 2008)

najo nichts weltbewegendes...schönn isses auch nicht...3/10


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Cool 9/10 ^^


----------



## Zez (28. Juni 2008)

Versteh ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2/10


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Musst du auch nicht verstehen ^^

10/10... Ich mag Frauen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (28. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## Lurock (28. Juni 2008)

Ja, die BRD passt zu dir.
0/10 Punkten.


----------



## Vanía (28. Juni 2008)

Homer, wie er leibt und lebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Rayon (28. Juni 2008)

Son Engel.. glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10, weils ganz gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (28. Juni 2008)

Mr schrieb:


> 0/10




Wie niedlich... bist du beleidigt? Armer G33k...

@ Rayon 8/10.. ich mags 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Emokeksii (28. Juni 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Wie niedlich... bist du beleidigt? Armer G33k...
> 
> @ Rayon 8/10.. ich mags
> 
> ...



5/10


----------



## Bankchar (28. Juni 2008)

7/10


----------



## Magarus (28. Juni 2008)

3/10


----------



## Lendryll (29. Juni 2008)

2/10

sry ^^


----------



## WestIce (29. Juni 2008)

dunkel...wow

1/10


----------



## Winn (29. Juni 2008)

Putzig^^

5/10


----------



## Vanía (29. Juni 2008)

Geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Rexo (29. Juni 2008)

weis nicht was es ist aber gefahlt mier 8/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Poppööööön!!! 10/10


----------



## Alanium (29. Juni 2008)

Falscher Thread! xD (Wenn die Sig gemeint ist *pfeif*)

4/10


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Falscher Thread! xD (Wenn die Sig gemeint ist *pfeif*)
> 
> 4/10





Scheeeeeisse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na dein Avatar is noch schööner *schwärm* <3 

12/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

also wenn man jetzt böse ist,könnte man ja darüber nachdenken,zu bhaupten,das wäre garnicht der falsche thread ]:>
ähm,der ava errinert mich an diese metallkäsereibteile xD ka wie die heissen...
9/10?


----------



## Shalor (29. Juni 2008)

9/10 ist okay ^^

Bei dir gibts glatt 10/10... Ich mag die Milchtüte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr G33k (29. Juni 2008)

1/10


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

0/10


----------



## Modrion (29. Juni 2008)

batman? xD

1/10


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Modrion schrieb:


> batman? xD
> 
> 1/10


XD son noob hab ich ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen XD wie im bauerndorf XD
0/10


----------



## Modrion (29. Juni 2008)

dann sag mir halt was das darstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

immer noch 1/10


----------



## Black Muffin (29. Juni 2008)

Gib mal Wu Tang Clan bei Google ein


----------



## Modrion (29. Juni 2008)

ah super! ich bin ein noob weil ich kein hip-hop hör, wa? naja mir soll's wayne sein


aber weil das zeichen jetzt wenigstens einen sinn hat: 2/10


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

ich seh nicht,was sich da in dem auge spiegelt o.ö 7/10


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

yeah, 10/10 nice Tüte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

ich bin ja ein freund von "hey,er hat mir 10 punkte gegeben,gib ihm 3punkte mehr",aber bei nem modelviever,das sich nicht mal bewegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Juni 2008)

sollte sowas nich animiert sein??

1/10

EDIT: -.-

chopi du kriegst trotzdem immer noch 10/10


----------



## Chakk (29. Juni 2008)

8/10 ist mir persönlich eine Spur zu dunkel, ansonsten aber ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korgor (29. Juni 2008)

hmm, für dich 5/10

Aber noch was - weiß net wie ich den bewegen kann. -.-


----------



## chopi (29. Juni 2008)

ich würde dir aushelfen,wenn ich noch wow drauf hätte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

unten ist sowas das sich irgendwie animation -> laufen oder so nennt
und dann als gif speichern

chopi wie immer 10/10


----------



## Qonix (30. Juni 2008)

auch nicht schlecht aber das alte war besser

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (30. Juni 2008)

sieht hammer aus^^ 10/10


----------



## Naho (30. Juni 2008)

das teil gefällt mir 
7/10 kA warum das bild find ich einfach toll^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

bäm windfury ^^ find meele schami (besonders 60) super nur irgendwie ist das bild bisle klein ..woltest nicht etwas weniger blau rundherum?
naja 8/10 because i <3 meele orc schamans 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Juni 2008)

5/10 ich mag Katzen nicht so... steh mehr auf Hunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (30. Juni 2008)

Legendär...10/10 :-)


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Juni 2008)

9/10
Ich mag Mario zu sehr um dafür 10 zu geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juni 2008)

Der guckt so schön trottelig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

10/10 ich mag hunde und der guckt so süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (30. Juni 2008)

Children for live 10/10


----------



## luXz (30. Juni 2008)

10/10 sieht einfach zu geil aus^^


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Juni 2008)

7/10 Die waren früher besser..


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juni 2008)

ich erinner mich noch an den sound .. omg 9/10


----------



## Vanía (30. Juni 2008)

*schnurr*

10/10


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

8/10 weils gut aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Bei deiner Sig würd ich dir für den Spruch ne gute Note geben, aber naja dein Ava 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (1. Juli 2008)

hehe die Pinguine sind einfach genial aber leider etwas klein

8/10


----------



## Slavery (1. Juli 2008)

Einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie macht man sowas? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## QcK (1. Juli 2008)

Lang lebe madagaskar

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

Slavery schrieb:


> Einfach genial
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


durch internet kopieren vlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


haniballlllll 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astiria (1. Juli 2008)

miez miez

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

kein ava oder seh ich nur keinen?


----------



## Minastirit (1. Juli 2008)

syr forum lag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schniff


----------



## Alanium (1. Juli 2008)

10/10 für unser Lieblingskätzchen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ich bin heute fieß.... 9/10


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Immernoch 9/10 oder so ^^


----------



## Vanía (1. Juli 2008)

ha, da hattern neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Auylio (1. Juli 2008)

Juhu er kommt gut an, dafür gibtsn Bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Succubie (1. Juli 2008)

4/10    ...joa...es geht


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

wtf is das? schaut für mich aus wie ein albumcover oder ein buchdeckel...aber ausser 2 hände die eine brille formen erkenne ich nichts :/. 100x100px is ein bissl zu klein für das bild^^ 5/10


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Mondryx schrieb:


> wtf is das? schaut für mich aus wie ein albumcover oder ein buchdeckel...aber ausser 2 hände die eine brille formen erkenne ich nichts :/. 100x100px is ein bissl zu klein für das bild^^ 5/10


Da steht DepecheMode drauf...

Dein Ava gibt... 7/10 Punkten, ganz nett...


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Du bekommst:
Homer/10
!


----------



## Lurock (1. Juli 2008)

Mmmh, schwarze Haare > blonde Haare...
Aber... 8/10 Punkten sind drin...


----------



## Zez (1. Juli 2008)

Ich selber habe schwarze Haare! Aber ich muss dir Recht geben, zbs Mindy Main, sieht mit schwarzen kurzen Haaren vieeel besser aus als früher *schmunzel*
immernoch:
Homer/10


----------



## Mondryx (1. Juli 2008)

Geht doch..endlich zeigt das Teil meinen neuen Ava an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

@Zez: warum so ne abgehackte ani...*hust*^^ 9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

ich mag den Ork

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

11/10


----------



## Thufir Hawat (2. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Qonix (2. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Juli 2008)

11/10 xD


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 find den Typen lustig^^


----------



## SilentTim (2. Juli 2008)

5/10 man sieht das Gesicht nicht.  ^^


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

SilentTim schrieb:


> 5/10 man sieht das Gesicht nicht.  ^^



das ist doch egal es zählt nur was man sieht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

4/10

Gefällt mir net...(sry^^)


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> Gefällt mir net...(sry^^)



*heul* Du hast mich ned lieb auch im anderen Fred nich volle Punkte*heul* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

loool^^

du bis en vogel^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Leb!
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> loool^^
> 
> du bis en vogel^^
> 
> ...



*heul* jetzt bi ich auch noch ein Vogel*heul*

Man was mir schon alles an den Kopf geworfen wurde, Vogel, Ebaypfosten usw


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

@ gribi ^^ find frauen immer cool 10/10
@vorposta naja die katze ist nid schelcht 9/10


----------



## Der Germane (2. Juli 2008)

5/10 katzen sind nich so meins


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> @ gribi ^^ find frauen immer cool 10/10



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab noch eine Frage die ^^ sind die auch den Namen bezogen?


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


wie meinst das?^^

@ vorposta 9.8/10 kleiner emo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja find das bild auf der grösse einfach shit ^^


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

naja ich hab n prob.. ich seh mein ava net, ich hab bei mir immernoch den gaaaaanz ganz alten mit der weinenden elfe xD



10/10 ich steh auf kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

drück mal f5 .. ^^


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

haha!


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

hey, es klappt..Oo danke xD


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

siste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

sie*h*ste


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (2. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wie meinst das?^^
> 
> @ vorposta 9.8/10 kleiner emo
> 
> ...



ka^^

ich meinte ob du den namen lustig findest.... oder so in der Art 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

erinnert mich an einen schulkolegen .. leider .. darum eheer nid XD


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

10/10   meow :O


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

kann dir Pinguine leider nimmer sehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 schöne fraun kann man immer sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (2. Juli 2008)

4/10 emos naja sag ich jetzt ma nix zu sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

8/10

aber auch nur weil ich beim 1. hingucken gedacht hab der punk will den hahn knutschen^^


----------



## Der Germane (2. Juli 2008)

Der arme hahn......


8/10 find katzen zwar doof aber die is lusitg


EDIT: jetzt wo du sagst vllt. will er das ja o.O
EDIT2: Bild wurde geändert also 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

bad religion - punk rock song

ich mag punks .. vlt weil kolege einer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2008)

Der schrieb:


> Der arme hahn......
> 
> 
> 8/10 find katzen zwar doof aber die is lusitg
> ...




Hab ich aber net wegen dir geändert^^

aja weiter werten ab *Minastirit*

----------------
Now playing: Paradise Lost - Erased
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

der kleine bekommt mer frauen als du wenn er so weiter macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sind das foto ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Hashburner (2. Juli 2008)

8/10 Das Kätzchen Gefällt mir^^




mfg 

(Meins bitte nur mit 10/10 bewerten Chuck norris is immer 10/10^^)


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

schlechte aufname .. 9/10 Xd


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

10/10

Edit: Ging eig an den Chuck, aber Minas hat die gleiche Note!


----------



## Death_Master (2. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juli 2008)

wie kann man ne frau mit 7 bewerten .. du bist irgendwie komisch ..
5/10 mach den kaugimi von der brille weg *g*


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

10/10
<3 Katzen!


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

<3 frauen und ihre.. naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



100/10


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Es... fasziniert mich... nicht.

3/10


----------



## Shalol (2. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Es... fasziniert mich... nicht.
> 
> 3/10



(neuer Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bankchar (2. Juli 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (2. Juli 2008)

9/10 da ich den alten besser fand =) 

Edit: too late -.-

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kann sie nimmer sehen^^


----------



## chopi (2. Juli 2008)

ala,der neue ava ist n bischen zu hell :/
Zez,nett,aber as ava bringt das nicht sooo viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Vanía (2. Juli 2008)

ich mag die milchtüte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Alanium (2. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Germane (3. Juli 2008)

8/10 nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

find den Gockel einfach cool!


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Juli 2008)

10/10
*arr*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

6/10 is nich so meins


----------



## Giillian (3. Juli 2008)

süß  7/10


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

0/10 weil ich ne frau bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

und wenn du jetzt ein mann wärst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

9/10 als mann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

8/10 weil der knuffig ist^^


----------



## Jenny84 (3. Juli 2008)

Gribi schrieb:


> und wenn du jetzt ein mann wärst?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


da haste schon die antwort  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> da haste schon die antwort
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

10/10
Ist meinem so ähnlich *gg*


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> 10/10
> Ist meinem so ähnlich *gg*



Deins auch 10/10

Aber mal ehrlich du hast mir die Idee geklaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

zez hatte es vor dir .. oder ist mir bei ihm schnller aufgefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 *g*


----------



## Gribi (3. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zez hatte es vor dir .. oder ist mir bei ihm schnller aufgefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Na klar hatte Zez es vor mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 jööö süsses kätzchen


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

hrrrrr

19/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

your in my heard your in my soul .. oder wie ging das noch,ma 10/10


----------



## Destilatus (3. Juli 2008)

5/10 bin nicht so der katzen freund :X


----------



## Minastirit (3. Juli 2008)

wiederstand gegen wen? .. naja irgendwie erinnert mich das bild an so einen film in der schule .. dier heist glaubs anne frank oder so und die da schaute ca gleich aus .. hats was damit zu tun?

naja .. 7/10 wenns das ist sonst kp


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

MIAU!

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (3. Juli 2008)

find ich geil^^ 10/10


----------



## Destilatus (3. Juli 2008)

Pinguine Rocken 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

9/10

einfach nur weil dies einen hohen Wiedererkennungsfaktor hat^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

knuffig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (3. Juli 2008)

Etwas zu hell Alanium ansonsten 8/10 =>


----------



## Destilatus (3. Juli 2008)

Sorry ich mag Magas nicht aber das is recht nett 8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

is zwar total assi dich jetz nomma zu bewerten aber wayne. ich find den ava halt geil^^

10/10


----------



## Destilatus (3. Juli 2008)

juhu ^^ deins finde ich natürlich auch sehr gtu 10/10


----------



## Dracun (3. Juli 2008)

5/10

da ein guter film pate stand für den spruch


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Alle mal F5 drücken 
<-- Neuer Avatar (evt wielange Minas warten lässt, bevor er bettelnd zu mir kommt)
7/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

100000000000³/10


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

Ok ... oO
Deiner hat aber auch 


> 100000000000³/10


----------



## riesentrolli (3. Juli 2008)

10/10!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Alanium (3. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in ur face... aber eig 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (3. Juli 2008)

10/10

War das an Mich oder Ala?^^


----------



## Vanía (3. Juli 2008)

ala xD an dich gehn auch so 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (3. Juli 2008)

Sorry mag es nicht wegen meiner exfreundin 4/10 =/


----------



## Auylio (3. Juli 2008)

Öhm ja.. 7/10


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

Die unglaublichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## WestIce (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 imba 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

hmm 8/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

8/10 weis nich kommt irgendwie hmm...^^


----------



## Jenny84 (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 8/10 weis nich kommt irgendwie hmm...^^


10/10 weil ich pingus einfach witzig und süss finde


----------



## Xamthys (4. Juli 2008)

9/10 ich steh auf pinguine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

0/10
Ich mag keine Hunde *brr*


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

du bist böse, Böse, BÖSE !!

aber ich mag den ork

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

gut gemachter ava hast des selbst erstellt? 10/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> gut gemachter ava hast des selbst erstellt? 10/10


nope, hab ich irgend wo gefunden


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

11/10


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (4. Juli 2008)

3/10 nich so meins


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

relativ langweilig :/
3/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

10/10

Genial 

Family Guy...die Serie is cool

udn die banane dazu ...perfekt^^


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

zu klein und emo

2/10


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

8/10

Orcs sind grausam, das kommt da nicht durch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 geile Ente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

*:/
6/10 @ Vania*

immernoch 10/10 @ Gribi


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

hehe  10/10


----------



## Destilatus (4. Juli 2008)

11/10 is einfach nur genail


----------



## Bolle0708 (4. Juli 2008)

gut 7/10q


----------



## Zez (4. Juli 2008)

0/10
Weil ich Southpark hasse und 0 komisch finde >.<
(auch wenn damit nun 90% aus dem Forum aufschreien^^)


----------



## Destilatus (4. Juli 2008)

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME!!! ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (4. Juli 2008)

Genial... oO 9/10 Punkten.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Hooomeeeer !! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Hehe, der Film war einfach genial. Vorallem als er seinen Chef so zusammen geschlagen hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Badwitch22 (4. Juli 2008)

zu Qonix : eine hamma geile animation doch wenn man die imma öfters sieht wirds langweileig ! deswegen 9/10 punkte !

ps:was bedeuten am ende die chars bei deiner animation ?

und ihr unter mir wie findet ihr mein bild !


----------



## Qonix (4. Juli 2008)

Badwitch22 schrieb:


> ps:was bedeuten am ende die chars bei deiner animation ?


So wie ich das verstehe sind das Attacken von berühmten Anime + Manga Charaktern.

naja etwas klein und normales WoW Bild

5/10


----------



## Giillian (4. Juli 2008)

Ich krieg ein Flimmern in den Augen xD 

7/10


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

10/10

bin ich mal ganz lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (4. Juli 2008)

Beste Ente ever !

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

workaholic^^ 8/10


btw  super cat anch dem aufwachen =)


----------



## Xamthys (4. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

pöser hunde fan^^  aber süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Giillian (4. Juli 2008)

Was ist das, eine miauz? 

süß ^^ 9/10


----------



## Klunker (4. Juli 2008)

Giillian schrieb:


> Was ist das, eine miauz?
> 
> süß ^^ 9/10



jap     10/10 =)


----------



## Alanium (4. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (4. Juli 2008)

9/10, ganz hart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zu hell das bildchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Juli 2008)

10/10.... einfach nur ne mega COOLE SAU deine Ente^^


----------



## Mondryx (5. Juli 2008)

Was für ein Gangster von Sohn. Und das in dem Alter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10!


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2008)

oooch nich so traurig gucken!!!! es is sommer

7/10


----------



## Knochengott (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 

weil du bei mörder temperaturen im sommer vermumt rum rennst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (5. Juli 2008)

Schwierig
Ich würde mal sagen 7/10
Ganz nett aber reisst mich jetzt nicht vom Hocker.


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

n tribal drache... gibt besserres...6/10


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

6/10 
Die gefällt mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Siu (5. Juli 2008)

Family Guy best :> - auch wenn ich Augenkrebs kriege bei dem Gewackel ^^ - 9/10


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 
xDD lustig


----------



## Mirdoìl (5. Juli 2008)

7/10 jo ganz cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

kp von wo das ist .. 1/10 erinnert mich an ein anderes bild das ich nicht gut finde


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

hrrrr 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Auylio (5. Juli 2008)

Minas das is WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 für die olle Ente


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Zez (5. Juli 2008)

10/10!
schon alleine das Wort Cookie hauts raus


----------



## Shalor (5. Juli 2008)

PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! PEANUT BUTTER JELLY TIME! 10/10


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

mach...ich...hmm...ähm...zehn...von...zehn


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

9/10 :>


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2008)

9,5/10


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Anarchie ist scheiße, 0/10


----------



## GH05T666 (5. Juli 2008)

golf hehe. 7/10


----------



## Dindresto (5. Juli 2008)

Soll das ein Mensch sein?
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

5/10

Kenn ich net kann ich nix mit anfangen und ehrlich gesagt gefällt es mir net besonders


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

Coool 
9/10 ^^


----------



## riesentrolli (5. Juli 2008)

nett

9/10


----------



## chopi (5. Juli 2008)

yeah anarchi 0_°
7/10


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (5. Juli 2008)

3/10 

Hmm, nicht so mein GEschmack


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

neuer ava, 10/10


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

ehmm 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

0/10

wo nix ist kann auch nix bewertet werden. sry

----------------
Now playing: 13.Lacrimosa - Lichtgestalt
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Cybersquall (5. Juli 2008)

seht ihr mein bild net ?
ich seh es nämlich


----------



## Rifaen (5. Juli 2008)

Ich sehe es auch und finde es gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 0/10
> 
> wo nix ist kann auch nix bewertet werden. sry
> 
> ...




ahh sry dacht i wär im sig thread^^.mist verdammter^^.........natürlich sehe ich dein bild^^ und dafür kriegst du nachträglich ne 10/10.............sry^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. Juli 2008)

kann nichtmal weniger als 10 geben der kleine hat zuviel style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## David (5. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse Katzen - 0/10.


----------



## Bankchar (5. Juli 2008)

1/10  sieht i-wie nach nichts aus =/


----------



## Vanía (5. Juli 2008)

10/10 geil ^^


----------



## Illuminatos (6. Juli 2008)

Finde die Ente hat einfach style! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

Irgendwie macht mir der clown noch mehr angst als die normalen schon XD 8/10


----------



## Emptybook (6. Juli 2008)

PINGUIIIINNNNn 8/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

Mir wird kein Avatar angezeigt - 0/10.


----------



## Alanium (6. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## David (6. Juli 2008)

0/10.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Alanium (6. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (6. Juli 2008)

finde deine anderen besser

9/10


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Qonix (6. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Asoriel (6. Juli 2008)

Qonix du spielst WL und hörst LP? Perfekte Combo! 10/10!! =)

edit: Mist...ist ja der Avatar-Thread und nicht der Signatur-Thread. Avatar 8/10 ^^


----------



## Vanía (6. Juli 2008)

n hm, der rumsteht... net so dolle =/

6/10


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

ich mag die ente  8/10


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

Nicht so mein Ding ^^ Süßer Vogel 
6/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (6. Juli 2008)

9/10 das bild hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giillian (6. Juli 2008)

6/10 
Wer ist das denn? und was steht drauf? ^^ 


Antwort : Das auf meinem Ava bin ICH ^^


----------



## Cybersquall (6. Juli 2008)

achso sorry wusst ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja mein ava ist squall aus final fantasy 8 und da steht cybersquall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (6. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (6. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir^^  10/10


----------



## Vanía (6. Juli 2008)

pingus ftw!

9,8/10


----------



## Dracun (6. Juli 2008)

10/10

Die Ente is einfach nur genital^^

----------------
Now playing: Pink Floyd - Comfortably Numb
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Shalor (6. Juli 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Die Ente is einfach nur genital^^




Die Ente ist genital? Hm.. wenn du meinst '^^


9/10 niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (6. Juli 2008)

Das nehmen einige zu wörtlich. 8/10


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

*rennt schreiend weg* aahaahhhahahahahahahah

*seeed oder?*

böser blick...- keine animation = 8,5123443/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

das finde ich irgend wie doof und war schon zu oft hier

4/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2008)

9/10

dein ava is einfach kultig genial^^...gefällt mir ^^


----------



## Xamthys (7. Juli 2008)

8/10   sehr niedlich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

Bin ja mehr so der katzen fan 2/10


----------



## Illuminatos (7. Juli 2008)

Angriff der Pinguine!
Find die Viecher einfach knorke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

lol, aber etwas zu schnell und zu unscharf

7/10


----------



## Auylio (7. Juli 2008)

Pwnd ! 10/10


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

yeah!

10/10!!!


----------



## Cybersquall (7. Juli 2008)

ich liebe diese ente 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Qonix (7. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## keough (7. Juli 2008)

10/10
strichmännchen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

der teil vom gesicht gefällt mir schon aber ich glaub wen man n halbes zeigen würd hät des noch mehr^^ 6/10


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

pingu ftw!

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

8/10 find ich nich so gut wie die ente eigentlich hmm


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

find ja die pingus aus madagaskar lustiger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 weil ich die auch cool find 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur das die nid reden können^^


----------



## Assari (7. Juli 2008)

7/10

bin eher Hunde-Fan

aber trotzdem niedlich!


----------



## Siltan (7. Juli 2008)

is ganz lustig, aber ich finds irgendwie seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Assari (7. Juli 2008)

5/10

WoW Char, nur kann man nix erkennen!


----------



## Topperharly (7. Juli 2008)

9/10 spore ftw!!!


----------



## Assari (7. Juli 2008)

Topperharly schrieb:


> 9/10 spore ftw!!!



hehe

10/10

Dumme-Killer-Strichmännchen ftw


----------



## Siltan (7. Juli 2008)

Assari schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> WoW Char, nur kann man nix erkennen!



jo ich brauch auch mal nen neuen^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

s1 von warlock schultern an nem mensch kann ich gradma erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja
7/10 wegen wl ..


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (7. Juli 2008)

buhh n emo 0/10


----------



## White-Frost (7. Juli 2008)

find ich langweilig gibt n gnadenpunkt 1/10


----------



## Vanía (7. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> buhh n emo 0/10


EMO? Oo nein, cih vergebe echt umarmungen für 5 ct....

du bekomsmt eine grtis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *lod umarmt*

na, wie wars? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps : 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Juli 2008)

lul emo der umarmungen gibt *lol*

10/10 schaut putzig aus .D


----------



## Assari (8. Juli 2008)

süße kätzchen+

bin aber doch eher hund fan

7/10


----------



## Gribi (8. Juli 2008)

Was is den das für ein Teil??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Juli 2008)

rock on 9/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

langweilig  2/10

wuhu Post nummer zweitausen = 2k = 2'000


----------



## Xamthys (8. Juli 2008)

8/10 weil ich Augenflimmern bekomme, wenn ich zu lang drauf schaue  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wauzy (8. Juli 2008)

10/10 weil ich Hunde mag


----------



## Xamthys (8. Juli 2008)

10/10 schönes Bild


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

Ich mag Hunde nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10


----------



## Giillian (8. Juli 2008)

Family Guy ist toll ^^ 
8/10


----------



## Qonix (8. Juli 2008)

hmm, naja man sieht immer hin ansatzweise ein paar Brüste

7/10

bist das du?


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

10/10

kultig genial^^

----------------
Now playing: Apocalyptica - Path
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Cybersquall (8. Juli 2008)

Der kleine ist total süß und sieht total cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


coolsein muss schon im jungen alter gelehrt werden xD
10/10


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

2/10 mag net so diesen Stil ^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

hmm weis nich gefällt mir einfach nich^^ 2/10


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

piiinguuu^^ 10/10


----------



## Hunternevs (8. Juli 2008)

ich liebe diese Bilder :3

10/10


----------



## Auylio (8. Juli 2008)

Cooles Bärli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Giillian (8. Juli 2008)

Qonix




> bist das du?



Jepp ^^ 

9/10 
sieht cool aus xD


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

10/10

das Bild is so Crazy^^



----------------
Now playing: Theme - Airwolf
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

7/10, sieht cool aus^^


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Gearloose (8. Juli 2008)

6/10 
mag den zeichenstil irgendwie nit^^


----------



## Arikros (8. Juli 2008)

Ist das Gurky, oder Murky, keiner weiß wie die alle heißen. Na jedenfalls 6/10, is ganz witzig.


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

man erkennt net soo viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 daher nur 6/10.. is das n blood11?


----------



## Bankchar (8. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

haben die dinger eig. nen namen? 9/10,da leicht verschwommen


----------



## L33tman G (8. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## chopi (8. Juli 2008)

dir gefällt meine tüte nicht? normalerweise ist die ne stümungskanone 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


0/10,da keiner vorhanden


----------



## White-Frost (8. Juli 2008)

ach ich mag die tüte 9/10


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> haben die dinger eig. nen namen? 9/10,da leicht verschwommen


EMO-Püppchen glaub ich^^

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

EMO 2/10

edit: rache kommt eh über icq


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

DAS IS KEIN EMO! ich verkaufe Hugs für 5ct. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> DAS IS KEIN EMO! ich verkaufe Hugs für 5ct.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


du verkaufst dich wie immer unter wert


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

mal abgesehn davon findet man die unter http://www.vannysworld.de/html/emo-puppchen.html was für Beweise wilste noch XD


----------



## Zez (8. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir nicht - Smilys müssen gelb sein!
2/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Juli 2008)

10+++/10

Family Guy genial ^^ einfach nur genial^^

----------------
Now playing: Theme - Escape from New York
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Vanía (8. Juli 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> du verkaufst dich wie immer unter wert


ok, neuer ava und neue Preise!

5&#8364; pro umarmung! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw: 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ok, neuer ava und neue Preise!
> 
> 5€ pro umarmung!
> 
> ...


das is EMO³ 0/10 gut der preis ist besser aber immer noch unter preis


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Topperharly (9. Juli 2008)

maaaaan das avatar hab ich schon 3488²³²²² mal gesehen...is aber trotzdem witzig^^

9,5/10


----------



## Giillian (9. Juli 2008)

Böööse .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 weils sone schöne flüssige gifdatei ist xD


----------



## Qonix (9. Juli 2008)

jetzt da ich weis das es du bist gibts 100/10

ich steh auf Weiber mit japanischem Tatsch


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

schon gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/1o


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

5/10 is das n Bär? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (9. Juli 2008)

Oh gott, da kennt jemand 4chan nicht oO

gehts nicht noch ein wenig protziger? :>

3/10


----------



## Crackmack (9. Juli 2008)

9/10

4chan was das kann man das essen?


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

WoW!!! langweilig 2/10


----------



## Xamthys (9. Juli 2008)

Ich mag Pinguine 8/10

Fände es besser wenn dein Signaturbildchen zum Avatar wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (9. Juli 2008)

woah,n hund! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10,n hund halt^^


----------



## Hunternevs (9. Juli 2008)

8/10 kwl


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

da ich n druide bin, gibts schonmal 10*10/10 ^^


----------



## Dracun (9. Juli 2008)

coool 9/10

----------------
Now playing: Theme - Jagd auf Roter Oktober
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Das Chillerkind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## White-Frost (9. Juli 2008)

hammer 10/10


----------



## Vanía (9. Juli 2008)

pingus an die MACHT!

10/10!!


----------



## Zez (9. Juli 2008)

Der Arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Gribi (10. Juli 2008)

10/10 Der hAMMER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (10. Juli 2008)

YEAH 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (10. Juli 2008)

GRRRRRR *wauwau*

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

hmm naja iregndwie langweilig 4/10


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Pingus ftw, gleich mal 'n kinder Pingui holen *g*

10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

*tipp tipp* 
xD
7/10

jaja gebt mir eine 0/10 xD


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Boah Gears of War 2 - beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1000000/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

das hier ist der avatar thread xD

edit>Wuhu 666er Beitrag YEAH
PARTY XD


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

Jo und als Avatar haste ja auch was von Gears of War  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 666 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Juli 2008)

Stimmt
*tipp tippp* 
lol das ist irgendwie lustig wie der tippt undn dann guggt
und dann tippt und omg 
*kopfplatz*
7/10


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

Sieht sehr stylisch aus 10/10


----------



## Xamthys (10. Juli 2008)

Eigentlich mag ich sowas nicht, aber das sieht echt mal genial aus 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanía (10. Juli 2008)

der guckt traurig, erinnert mich an meinen hund... 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (10. Juli 2008)

hmm 9/10


----------



## Auylio (10. Juli 2008)

immernoch 9/10


----------



## Zez (10. Juli 2008)

10/10 weil er mich an mich erinnert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destilatus (10. Juli 2008)

10/10 mag solche bilder


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juli 2008)

kapier ich zwar nid aber schaut immer noch lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## WestIce (11. Juli 2008)

10/10 einfach cute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

10/10

2009 kommt endlich der 2te Teil


----------



## DieSchachtel (11. Juli 2008)

10/10!!

Die animation is lustig, aber weit verbreitet.


mfg

DieSchachtel


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

4/10 - hab keine Ahnung was das darstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DieSchachtel (11. Juli 2008)

Naja wenn du das Bild anschaust und meinen Namen dazu vergleichst, kommst evt. drauf^^

S für Schachtel, das Motiv ist eine Schachtel die offen dargestellt ist....naja wie auch immer mir gefällts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

nichts besonderes aber es passt zum Namen 7/10


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Nach wie Vor:

Einfach genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

Weil ich gut drauf bin ne 8/10


----------



## Auylio (11. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juli 2008)

schon wieder du 
*tipp tipp*
7/10


----------



## Zez (11. Juli 2008)

immernoch 10/10


----------



## Qonix (11. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir nicht 2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. Juli 2008)

alter das flimmert
8/10


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

hmm 0/10 "mein" PC zeigt bei dir nur n rotes X 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:   Ich seeeehs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (11. Juli 2008)

XD

sollte aba dieses bild sein[attachment=3697:lord_of_..._3700404.jpg]


----------



## Shardy (11. Juli 2008)

7/10   wegen ,,Herr der Ringe,, 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (11. Juli 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> 7/10   wegen ,,Herr der Ringe,,
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juli 2008)

pinuguiiiiiiiiiiin!!!!
10/10


----------



## Nyrah (11. Juli 2008)

Mhh, Abgesehen von Mutilate mit Schwertern... ganz gut 7/10


----------



## Bankchar (12. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tabuno (12. Juli 2008)

zu geil 10/10


----------



## Golfyarmani (12. Juli 2008)

6/10 sage ich


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

naja 5/10


----------



## White-Frost (12. Juli 2008)

1/10


----------



## nitro76 (12. Juli 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> 1/10




pinguine geben 1 punkt also:

1/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Juli 2008)

-1/10 
hast ja keines


----------



## Nevad (12. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## Xamthys (12. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lemiu (12. Juli 2008)

8/10

C&C ist nen geiles game


----------



## Shardy (12. Juli 2008)

Man sieht erst gar nicht was das ist,aber nach einer zeit sieht man was raus
8/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Juli 2008)

liiink 10/10 ... aber -3 wegen schlechter quali 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt sicher bessere bilde von link
*sich wieder an die zeit erinner .. aufm gameboy noch zelda zocken und 100mal sonen stein versuchen zu bewegen den man gar nciht kann ... weils nen anderen weg gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja mit dem kopf durch die wand lalalal geht manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (13. Juli 2008)

ich mag katzen!!!^^ 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

mag das irgendwie^^ 6,5/10


----------



## Mehr Lasse als Jasper (13. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> mag das irgendwie^^ 6,5/10



ich find den coool 10/10


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

kein bild (sehe keins aahhh bin blind) daher 0/10 sorry


----------



## darki488 (13. Juli 2008)

funny stuff  8/10


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

erkenn da kaum was 1/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  6/10


----------



## Raiyu (13. Juli 2008)

Liiiink <33
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

tot, dunkel, böse 9,5/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

ieeeh 5/10 mag keine brutalitat


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

oO das sagt mir einer mit einem schurken-avatar?


----------



## Tabuno (13. Juli 2008)

juhu schön brutal xD 8/10


----------



## Yadiz (13. Juli 2008)

auf jeden Fall _richtungsweisend_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

witzig^^8/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (13. Juli 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Link =)

8,73/10

Edit: Ups hab ja selbst kein ava. Moment mach ich schnell...
Edit²: So schnell erledigt =)


----------



## dragon1 (13. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

3/10

Obwohl ich Grün mag ist der Hindergrund hässlich und die Bewegung reecht nervig vor allem da es sich um einen Nachtelfen handelt. 
Auch wenn ich die Attacke und damit verbundene Animation an sich mag ist sie so oft wiederholt nich so des wahre^^

Edit: Sry is nen Troll du hast natürlich recht xD   Egal die Viecher sind auch hässlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

Na deathnote ist ne tolle Sache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


doch ist der ava ziemlich schlecht als ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10?


----------



## PlutoII (13. Juli 2008)

Tanzende Milchtüte: 9/10

Dazu noch dem Forenhintergrund angepasst: Perfekt =) [10/10]


----------



## chopi (13. Juli 2008)

Du,das ist n transparenter Hintergrund,der passt sich überall an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (13. Juli 2008)

*tanzt mit* 8-9/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (14. Juli 2008)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Qonix (14. Juli 2008)

nice 8/10


----------



## Bankchar (14. Juli 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (14. Juli 2008)

10/10
Da gibt es nicht mehr viel zu sagen.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

PlutoII schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Obwohl ich Grün mag ist der Hindergrund hässlich und die Bewegung reecht nervig vor allem da es sich um einen Nachtelfen handelt.
> Auch wenn ich die Attacke und damit verbundene Animation an sich mag ist sie so oft wiederholt nich so des wahre^^


NACHTELFEN!!!!!???
DAS IST EIN TROLL VERDAMMTNOCHMAL!!!!!!

aber btt:
alt aber funny,4/10


----------



## Gribi (14. Juli 2008)

Is schön übel wenn ein Troll als Nachtelf dahergestellt wird^^

8/10 mag trolle ned besonders


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

spruch ist immerwieder groovie.
allava ist nicht so toll...
8/10

und ja , ECHT uebel.


----------



## chopi (14. Juli 2008)

Auch wenn ich Grün mag...das sieht nicht so berauschend aus...
sonst Schurke mit ner nervenden bewegung...4/10

...omfg,ich merk grad,das ich dich in allen 3threadsschlecht bewertet hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (14. Juli 2008)

Milchtuete hahaha XD
3123125523542352354/3123125523542352354


----------



## dragon1 (14. Juli 2008)

3/10
/edit

ploede milchtuete-.- ( ^^ )


----------



## Tabuno (14. Juli 2008)

trolle sind gut 8/10


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

ich benutz kein internetexplorer 7/10


bin gespannt ob einer meinen überhaupt kennt.


----------



## chopi (14. Juli 2008)

Da du behauptest,das würde keiner kennen...
Meine behauptung,es ist Tabula Rasa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10,da ich den ava schön finde und das spiel eigentlich auch nett (nur von vids,nie gezockt)


----------



## PARAS.ID (14. Juli 2008)

dummerweise kein tabula rasa 

5/10


----------



## chopi (14. Juli 2008)

Schade,aber da gabs doch auch mal sowas mit "runen sammeln,mjam mjam mjam" oder?


----------



## Vanía (15. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## chopi (15. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir,10/10


----------



## LónêWòlf (15. Juli 2008)

11/10 ne scherzbeseite 10/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## PARAS.ID (15. Juli 2008)

4/10


grün sticht


----------



## Qonix (15. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Tabuno (15. Juli 2008)

ganz lustig 6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

mozilla an die macht 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (15. Juli 2008)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> grün sticht


dolche tuns auch harhar


btt. 1/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

Ich mag dich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/10

und ich denke die mehrheit des forums findet meins sicherlich besser wie deins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

8/10 ...passt zur sig ..und hat mir jezt (auch durch den Signaturen bewertungs tread) den anstoß gegeben ma nachzuschauen was das eigentlich fürn spiel is ...könnte ja wetten hat was mit krieg und geballer zu tun...


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

ne ist ein spiel fuer nintendo ds wo man sich um hunde kuemmern muss


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

achso na dann 9/10...


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

jooooo TM xD
sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Baazul (15. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

Ein sehr schlechtes bild von kane...
...
...
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (15. Juli 2008)

Woah okay! das is noch besser ...ich mag diese "Ipod" Parodie Bilder ;D

10/10 super Änderung


----------



## chopi (15. Juli 2008)

gefällt mir,obwohl ich nicht wies,welcher anime das ist...
die teile sind für mich alle gleich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ausser die bekannten - dragonball - onepiece - naruto etc.)
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (15. Juli 2008)

*kreiiischhh* MILCHTUETE!!! WAHHH

3123125523542352354/3123125523542352354


----------



## -Agrippa- (16. Juli 2008)

7/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

find ich seh nett,10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Mag das Milchtütchen einfach  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Gribi (16. Juli 2008)

wtf?!!111

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gribi (16. Juli 2008)

dough sry for Doublepost

Sehr netter Avatar 10/10

Ma gleich selber bewerten^^


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

hehe... Naja Rock on  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

lol,naja für den avatar gibts 10/10


----------



## Unbesiegbär1 (16. Juli 2008)

10/10

dumdididum juhu ich bin nicht mehr gebannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Kann bei dir weder Avartar noch Sig sehen^^

Also keine Bewertung für dich xD


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

wtf lol xD
9/10


----------



## Qonix (16. Juli 2008)

3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

*flimmer* Wahahhah meine augen
4/10


----------



## gamerfront (16. Juli 2008)

mh ich seh da kaum was also 6/10 aber für den titel darunter geb ich 11/10 *g*


----------



## Sam1202 (16. Juli 2008)

Find ich sweeeet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Baazul (16. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

8/10 begruendung auf der anderen seite  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (16. Juli 2008)

8 / 10     ich erkenn zwar nich 100% was es darstellen soll aber es sieht gut aus^^


----------



## Auylio (16. Juli 2008)

Weil das Lied hat so geil ist 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (16. Juli 2008)

7/10, zu wenig bewegung(für nen animiertes bild), dennoch gut.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

hrhr xD 9/10


----------



## Shardy (16. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

*Admin des Threads sei*
Lol ich bewerte jeden so das jeder mich bewerten muss roflmao

2/10


----------



## PlutoII (16. Juli 2008)

Trotz Grün-Schwarz-Kombination irgendwie hässlich  :-/

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

kann ich net lesen 5/10


----------



## Zez (16. Juli 2008)

Erkenne es auch nicht wirklich, ist aber nicht grässlich - sieht ganz nett aus, von den Farben her etc :>
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

ist ein mann mit ner Ak-47 eine karikatur von der ipod werbung
deins find ich auch cool 9/10


----------



## White-Frost (16. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

pinguin...lecker!
6/10


----------



## Zez (16. Juli 2008)

Das mit iPod habe ich schon vermutet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

immernoch extrem geil 9/10 xD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

1/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

lol wie verzweifelt 2/10


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

1/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

vote 4 /sticky wirklich deine posts haben es in sich xD
immer so abwechslungsreich und voller tiefe =)


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

WIESO IST KEIN ANDERER USER DA SEIT TAGEN MUSS ICH DICH BEWERTEN UND DU MICH OMG^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

wir sind fuereinander bestimmt
und ich bin der master dieses threads xD


----------



## dragon1 (16. Juli 2008)

ich versuche verzweifelt konkurenz zu machen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (16. Juli 2008)

nana keine chance 
xD


----------



## chopi (16. Juli 2008)

was hat der da inner hand o.O
aber das leuchten gefällt mir...
und es ist grün...
und...überhaupt 10/10


----------



## Tongaro (17. Juli 2008)

0/10 ich kann animierte Avatare nicht ausstehen.

HM warum wird meiner nicht angezeigt... wird noch nachgereicht.


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2008)

Ich mag es nicht,wenn Leute garkeinen Ava haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


keine sig find ich gut,aber ava sollte schon zur wiedererkennung da sein
->0/10


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

Mag die Milchtüte immer noch total  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Qonix (17. Juli 2008)

hehe  10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

Hilfe meine Augen!

2/10


----------



## Traka (17. Juli 2008)

Kleiner süßer Affe mit "WTF" ist mir eine 8/10 wert :-) 
Hat auf jedenfall Widererkennungswert^^


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

Ein Glück, dass man nicht mehr sieht   :-P
Aber trotzdem lustig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

doofer affe *g*
9/10


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

Süß das Kätzchen, obwohl ich eig. eher für Hündchen bin *fg*

8,5/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

wiso mag keiner katzen .. gibt doch nix schöneres als neben der katze aufzuwachen .. danach siet sie eine fliege .. rennt los und bringt sie dir tot wieder .. und isst sie *g*
genau die fliege die dich halbe nacht gestresst hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


also ich mag meine katze *g*


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso mag keiner katzen .. gibt doch nix schöneres als neben der katze aufzuwachen .. danach siet sie eine fliege .. rennt los und bringt sie dir tot wieder .. und isst sie *g*
> genau die fliege die dich halbe nacht gestresst hat
> 
> 
> ...


Ich mag Katzen nicht, weil meine Eltern 3 davon zu hause haben, und die mir mitten im Raid entweder auf die Tastatur, oder vor dem Schirm hüpfen :S

Deswegen: 4/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab nix gegen Katzen. Ich mag Hunde nur etwas mehr.
Es gibt nix schöneres als wenn man von der Arbeit kommt und der kleine (in meinem Fall ein Zwergdackel *gg*) schon ganz gespannt im Flur auf dich wartet und wenn du reinkommst sich so dolle freut, als wenn er dich 10 Jahre nimmer gesehen hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und wenn sie dir dann sogar noch ihr ganzes spielzeug geben... Ach was ist mein Hündchen toll :-P

@picollo:
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (17. Juli 2008)

hmm das macht meine katze auch .. verpennt zur tür rennen und dir hallo sagen und um beine streichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *g*

9/10 ische bleib dabei


----------



## Masterdark (17. Juli 2008)

Süß
Süß 
Süß
9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Ich seh nix oO

0/10


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

Steh nicht so auf Comics...
5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Juli 2008)

Hässliches Viech -3
Macht ne lustige geste +1

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Masterdark (17. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Hässliches Viech -3
> Macht ne lustige geste +1
> 
> 8/10
> ...


Bild nun online
Irgentwie hässlich dein Bild aber trotzdem lustig 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

gott wtf 3/10 wasn hund xD


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

4/10

Dauert vieeeel zu lange bis man erkennt dass das ne iPod-Werbung ist. (Wobei ich mir immer noch nicht sicher bin ob das denn überhaupt stimmt^^)


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

was habt ihr alle fuer en bildschirm?WTF?
nein ist keine werbung sondern eine karikatur -.-
8/10


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

Klär uns doch mal auf... 

Dann ist das Rätsel um Jokkerinos Avatar endlich gelöst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

Das ist ein Mann mit einer Ak-47 In dem Level Aztec aus dem Spiel C.S 1.6
Die Ak ist extra so gruen beleuchtet und die ohrstoepsel sind hinzugebastelt
soll eine anspielung auf die ipod werbung sein...
und wenn ihrs nicht erkennt dann kauft euch bitte einen neuen bildschirm.Hab schon leute im forum gesehen die 
konnten es prima erkennen.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

du schonwieder.
ich geb dir sogar 4/10 wennst mich in ruhe lasst^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (17. Juli 2008)

@Picollo0071: hässliches Viech??? Das ist mit Webcam aufgenommen als ich gerade am essen war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: 7/10


----------



## Masterdark (17. Juli 2008)

Ist irgentwie lustig 
7/10


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

4/10

Geh ma zum Friseur *fg*

EDIT: Da war jemand schneller wie ich :-P
Fürs Hündchen gibbet 8/10 weil ich glaube, dass der viel lieber ein Leckerli haben wollte als ein Foto *gg*


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

komisch^^
7/10


----------



## chopi (17. Juli 2008)

Ach,so muss man den ava sehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich hab den so gesehn,das er nach rechts guckt und gerade zum werfen ausholt xD
hmm,hund.7/10?


----------



## Auylio (17. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

boah 10000/10


----------



## Jegan (17. Juli 2008)

Nichts wirklich besonderes. Aber gut gestaltet und schönes Equip. Hintergrund passt meiner Meinung nach nicht.

6/10


----------



## Sam1202 (17. Juli 2008)

9/10

Ich mag auch große Knuts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kawock (17. Juli 2008)

5/10 Langweilig ^^


----------



## Auylio (17. Juli 2008)

Passt zu deinem Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

564564848456489456486456/564564848456489456486456

du uebertriffst meine geliebte milchtuete alter xD


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

du...


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

du! haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (17. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

haha wie schwul xD aber wegen patrick kriegste 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (17. Juli 2008)

nein schon wieder warst du schneller


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Juli 2008)

hey das ist mein thread wenn ich online bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tongaro (17. Juli 2008)

hm eine Missglückte iPod Werbung?
5/10 wegen effekt und so


----------



## WestIce (18. Juli 2008)

6/10

der typ sieht einfach müllig aus xD

der spruch is aber ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (18. Juli 2008)

pingu 10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (18. Juli 2008)

Hehe, gibbet nicht mehr viel zu sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8,5/10


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Juli 2008)

WTF  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Qonix (18. Juli 2008)

Assanssins Creed, hmm, liegt zu Hause. Sollte ich wohl mal zocken.

8/10


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

voll geil man 10/10 xD


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

3/10
FREAK


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

sind wir nicht alle freaks?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

eig schon^^


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

also^^ 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (18. Juli 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## PlutoII (18. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Juli 2008)

11/10 xD


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Sam1202 (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

wenn man den wtf bär kennt haut einen das teil nich aus den socken

7/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juli 2008)

Find ich ein wenig zu dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juli 2008)

Yeah Firefox rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## PlutoII (18. Juli 2008)

5/10 nen bisschen zu wild und nur kurz lustig


----------



## Abigayle (18. Juli 2008)

8/10 Schrift ein wenig klein, aber es gefällt mir sonst gut.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juli 2008)

Naja ich finde nicht das die Hintergrundfarbe passt, 6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (18. Juli 2008)

könnt ich mir stundenlang angucken^^

8/10


EDIT: der neue ava kriegt 3/10

EDIT²: hastes mal bald?^^  kriegt auch 3/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2008)

riesentrolli 8/10 
und @auylio setz das ma wieder rein mit bush ^^


----------



## wargi (18. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juli 2008)

Ok Bush ist wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



B2T.

Weil ichs nich raff 3/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2008)

brav 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Auylio (18. Juli 2008)

Ich fand den Avatar von mir wo der sich so fetzt irgentwie auch voll toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und der andere ging ja nich ._.'

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

9/10
so langsam naerft das gezucke


----------



## PTK (18. Juli 2008)

ganz ok 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Helix (18. Juli 2008)

da ich schurken net mag ^^ *hust*

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aber bitte net abstechen *hehe* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (18. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. Juli 2008)

8/10 kleiner trollschurke


----------



## Minastirit (19. Juli 2008)

wo du recht hast .D 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Auylio (19. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## White-Frost (19. Juli 2008)

5/10 gefällt mir nich so wirklich


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## PTK (19. Juli 2008)

subbi 9/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (19. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Shardy (19. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## PTK (20. Juli 2008)

9/10 stylisch


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

Family guy^^10/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

ist das nicht kaye auf c&c 2 ?
10/10 nur schon weils su aus schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (20. Juli 2008)

7/10^^


----------



## Tabuno (20. Juli 2008)

spongebob ftw 10/10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

genau,den internet explorer in die tonne schmeißen^^ 10/10


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

naja eher langweilig 4/10


----------



## Emptybook (20. Juli 2008)

PINGGUUIIINN *totknuddel * 8/10


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

8/10 huihui eine attraktive Killerin :> sechsi

btw mein Avatar ist von einer Freundin selbstgemalt, also nich denken (einfach sinnlos ausm Inet geschnibbelt)

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## White-Frost (20. Juli 2008)

dann malt se aber nich schlecht und du benutzt des auch mei wie liiieeeb^^ 8/10


----------



## Bentok (20. Juli 2008)

7/10 sieht echt putzig aus das Vieh xD aber was wirklich bei dir auffällt is deine geile Signatur XDD Der Blick dieser Mushi: XDD einfach göttlich *sich vor lachen aufn Boden rumwältz*

Mfg
Bentok


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

sieht cool aus 7,5 /10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

8/10 wegen troll


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

10/10 because of c&c ... irgendwie vermisse ich die alten c&c ...


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

minas 10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (20. Juli 2008)

3/10


dieses grün argh


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

nach wievor 8/10 because troll


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

baeh 4/10

und rofl in deiner signatur steht command and conquer Demo (!) xD


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. Juli 2008)

das selbe


----------



## Jokkerino (20. Juli 2008)

langweillig einfach zu machen kack hintergrund 3/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Juli 2008)

man erkennt bisle wenig ^^
ipod style 8/10


----------



## Shardy (20. Juli 2008)

endlich darf ich das bild bewerten 100000000000000000/10^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (21. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dim (21. Juli 2008)

Spongebob 10/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (21. Juli 2008)

Herr der Ringe 9/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WestIce (21. Juli 2008)

ich hasse spongebob, trotzdem hats was...ikch bin hin und her gerissen xD

8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (21. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

nach wievor 8/10


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Juli 2008)

noch immer 10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

hmm 6/10


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

wie süß ein pingu 10/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Juli 2008)

hmm, kann nicht wirklich erkennen wer das sein soll

4/10


----------



## Bankchar (21. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Llevana (21. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Luntsu (21. Juli 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> hmm, kann nicht wirklich erkennen wer das sein soll
> 
> 4/10



Das ist Kane aus Command and Conquer, soviel ich weiss.

zum "Thema":

Chuck Norris!!!!11
Wenn ich nicht 10 gebe, dann wird er mich roundhousekicken, darum
10/10


----------



## White-Frost (21. Juli 2008)

Eher langweilig aber immerhin orgineler wie die chars die in der gegend rumfuchteln^^ 5/10


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

immer noch 10/10


----------



## PlutoII (21. Juli 2008)

2/10
Irgendwie hässlich^^


----------



## Minastirit (21. Juli 2008)

deathnote is cool aber das bild find ich passt nid sooo für nen ava hmm
9/10


----------



## D132 (21. Juli 2008)

Sie wird mir doch nicht die Augen auskratzen?  oder doch ?  8/10


----------



## chopi (21. Juli 2008)

einer der geilsten hier im forum xD
10/10


----------



## Serran (21. Juli 2008)

Weils einfach Chopi ist und ich die Milchtüte süß Finde 10/10


----------



## Shardy (21. Juli 2008)

10/10 wegen scrubs^^


----------



## Khorns Dude (21. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Sam1202 (22. Juli 2008)

1/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## PlutoII (22. Juli 2008)

5/10

Langweilig nach dem ersten mal gucken


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

6/10

bißchen trist ^.^


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

hmm des is einfach irgendwie ja ähm is halt so hmm 7/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

es ist mh ja so irgendwie mh ja : selbstgezeichnet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: 4/10 , ich mag keine glitschigen Seehunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

Also wirklich das ist ein PINUGIN beleidige ihn nich dafür kommt n minus vor deine wertung XD


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

go glitschiger seehung *lol*
10/10 weil ich fast laut gelacht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> BTT: 4/10 , ich mag keine glitschigen Seehunde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Man ist der gut. Ich lieg am Boden.

8/10


----------



## Shardy (22. Juli 2008)

find ich voll geil^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Juli 2008)

c&c 4tw 10/10
kayne strikes back .. irgendwann ^^


----------



## raselius (22. Juli 2008)

ich traue mich einfach mal, und poste hier^^
9/10


----------



## White-Frost (22. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Shardy (22. Juli 2008)

immer noch 10/10^^


----------



## riesentrolli (22. Juli 2008)

sieht nich wirklich toll aus

3/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

Is mir zu dunkel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

8/10 das bild gefällt mir^^
is der aus hunter x hunter?


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (22. Juli 2008)

jop das ist Hisoka , den hab ich selbst gemalt ^^
 und wer ist deiner? sieht aus wie ein Itachi für arme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Vakeros (22. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> jop das ist Hisoka , den hab ich selbst gemalt ^^
> und wer ist deiner? sieht aus wie ein Itachi für arme
> 
> 
> ...


selbstgemalt?beeindruckend^^
meiner is aus keinem anime.ich hatte mal son tolles programm mit dem man sone animegesichter basteln konnte.damit hab ich den gemacht

fürs selbstgemaltgibs glatt 10/10

edit meint das unsere titel perfekt zusammen passen^^


----------



## Serran (23. Juli 2008)

Hmm... Ist das Naruto? Ich hasse Naruto , da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin und dir Unrecht tun würde bewerte ich mal nur den Manga-Stil


8/10


----------



## riesentrolli (23. Juli 2008)

Serran schrieb:


> Hmm... Ist das Naruto? Ich hasse Naruto , da ich mir aber nicht sicher bin und dir Unrecht tun würde bewerte ich mal nur den Manga-Stil
> 
> 
> 8/10


l2read den post über dir^^


btt:
yeah! jd is cool!

8/10


----------



## drummen (23. Juli 2008)

Ich hasse ihn. Nichts gegen dich, aber ich find den Avatar furchtbar.

0/


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karzaak (23. Juli 2008)

@ White Frost

oh mein Gott ich brech zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist das ne Katze in deiner Sig?
Selten so was geiles gesehen!
Diese "i hate everything" Dingsvieh ist der absolute Brüller, ich lach mich echt schlapp.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (23. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> go glitschiger seehung *lol*
> 10/10 weil ich fast laut gelacht hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






Qonix schrieb:


> Man ist der gut. Ich lieg am Boden.
> 
> 8/10



Heh! Das war ernstgemeint , dachte echt das isn Seehund o0

BTT: Mh 1/10 , weil das bild so klein einfach keine wirkung hat


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

don't cry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja da es selba zeichnet is 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (23. Juli 2008)

maunz 10/10


Nun aht supercat den Feind gefunden.

Ihr habt schon 

Das Aufstehen 
Das Laufen
Den zwischenkampf
gesehen

Nun kommt das große Finale wer wird wohl gewinnen?


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

ich ^^
9/10 finds lustiger wenn sie treppe rennen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

immer noch 10/10 *knuddel*


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

kayne > crysis .. story von crysis is nid soo gut .. ok geile quali und so aber story ist mist^^
7/10


----------



## Sercani (23. Juli 2008)

Ein Kätzchen halt :\


----------



## Minastirit (23. Juli 2008)

0/10 wo nix is ^^
btw tolle sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn du mehr gestorben bist als gekillt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

ich will mal ein anderes bild bewerten^^ 10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (23. Juli 2008)

9/10

Ich find das Spiel cool. Nur leider läufts bei mir nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

ein bisi dunkel sonst ganz gut 7/10


----------



## Lurock (23. Juli 2008)

Find ich net so dolle... =/
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

hmm ja was soll man sagen 9/10


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

10/10


----------



## Haerun (23. Juli 2008)

5/10

Nichts, was nicht schon in der Signatur zu finden wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Leider_ kenne ich die Comedy-Serie (?) nicht... Two and a half Men erinnert mich vom Titel her irgendwie ans Trio mit vier Fäusten


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2008)

7/10
juhu der forum-3tage-bann is wieder weg 
ich darf wieder spammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (23. Juli 2008)

eig -1000/10 aber da es ned geht 1/10


----------



## Tabuno (23. Juli 2008)

nur weil du internet explorer benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Shardy (23. Juli 2008)

10/10,ab in die tonne mit dem ding


----------



## White-Frost (23. Juli 2008)

Nur text is öde^^ 3/10


----------



## Shadlight (23. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## WestIce (24. Juli 2008)

6/10

aber nur für dr.house


----------



## Kappi (24. Juli 2008)

9/10 - der Pingiun hat was^^


----------



## -Agrippa- (24. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Xamthys (24. Juli 2008)

12/10 ICH LIEBE SPONGEBOB 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lurock (24. Juli 2008)

Mmmh, ich hab noch nie Pinguinfleisch gegessen... =/
6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

was soll man noch dazu sagen? 10/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

ist ne sehr gelungene Serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## White-Frost (24. Juli 2008)

hmm die gefällt mir nich sonderlich 4/10^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

nais! 10/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

sehr schick^^ 10/10


----------



## Klunker (24. Juli 2008)

Klunker schrieb:


> ist ne sehr gelungene Serie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (24. Juli 2008)

wer ist das? ^^ 

6/10


----------



## Black Muffin (24. Juli 2008)

Hat was 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Juli 2008)

fu dam clan xD
4/10 .. i do not like hip and i do not like hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecstasy* (24. Juli 2008)

5/10
Schlechte qualität


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

gangsterkappyman mag ich nicht 3/10


----------



## Shadlight (24. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

ich liebe die serie 8/10


----------



## Ecstasy* (24. Juli 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> gangsterkappyman mag ich nicht 3/10



Hm...wieso Gangsterkappy ?


8/10


----------



## Shardy (24. Juli 2008)

wegen der NY,das haben bei mir auf der schule alle ,,gangster,,so ne kappe an.wenn du kein hopper bist gibts ne 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (25. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Gwynny (25. Juli 2008)

Yeah! Sponge Bob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

4/10 weil ich den WL t4 Helm und die Marken Robe hässlich finde.


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

sehr kreativ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Wie schon im Signatur Thread geschrieben, Two and a half men ist genial. Q.Q

8/10 weil ich die Farbe Gelb nicht mag. ^^

pfui da war wer schneller als ich.. >:


Hässlicher Orc, mag ich nicht! 1/10.


----------



## picollo0071 (25. Juli 2008)

beruht auf gegenseitigkeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> beruht auf gegenseitigkeit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hdgdl² ...


Ich mag keine Orcs, na doch aber nur welche die tot unter meinen Füßen liegen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




1/10.


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

8/10 schaut n1 aus irgendwie .D


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 8/10 schaut n1 aus irgendwie .D




is ja auch von mir.



hmm.. ich mag Katzen.


7/10.


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

immer noch 7/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2008)

zum dritten mal  8/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

10/10 ^^ wackel po


----------



## Patirst (25. Juli 2008)

ich katze die sich mit murlocs unterhalten kann

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Juli 2008)

sexy body^^ aber ich mag fotos wo auch ein kopf da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

6/10. warum? - darum. D;


----------



## Rhokan (25. Juli 2008)

0/10


----------



## Knowme (25. Juli 2008)

hmm... Slipknot, schwer zu bewerten da ich nur drei Lieder von denen mag. (Und ja, ich kenn alle D; )

4 1/2 /10


----------



## Shardy (25. Juli 2008)

wie schonmal gesagt sehr kreativ^^ 7/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (26. Juli 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Juli 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klobaum (26. Juli 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (26. Juli 2008)

10/10


mit dem fuß in der tür und dem schwanz in der hand!!!!


----------



## Patirst (26. Juli 2008)

hat was

7/10

und ab jetzt seid ihr freiwild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

hat auch was

7/10

mein neuer avatar =)

/edit: mhm irgendwas lief da schief beim hochladen -.- ... alter avatar


----------



## Knowme (26. Juli 2008)

Langweiliger Sensenmann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2/10.


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

HLTER? Wasn das?

3/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. Juli 2008)

irgendwie pixelig -.- ^^
4/10


----------



## Knowme (26. Juli 2008)

iReap schrieb:


> HLTER? Wasn das?
> 
> 3/10




"Hater", vielleicht mal besser drauf gucken? D;


@mina; 6/10


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

immer noch 7/10


----------



## Ecstasy* (26. Juli 2008)

Shardy schrieb:


> wegen der NY,das haben bei mir auf der schule alle ,,gangster,,so ne kappe an.wenn du kein hopper bist gibts ne 7/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf meiner steht LA ^^
Naja , hopper , welche Interpreten verstehst du darunter ? ( würd mich jetzt intressieren^^)

 8/10


----------



## White-Frost (26. Juli 2008)

ohh potentieler hopper das is nich schön nein nein 3/10


----------



## iReap (26. Juli 2008)

Pinguine ftw 8/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2008)

sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

Lol...
7/10 Punkten.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

immer noch 10/10


----------



## Klunker (26. Juli 2008)

immernoch 8/10


----------



## EXclaw (26. Juli 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nevad (26. Juli 2008)

Selbst gemacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shardy (26. Juli 2008)

10/10^^


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (26. Juli 2008)

@ Nevad
Der scheint fast so ausdauernd zu sein, wie ich es bin... ;P
9/10 Punkten.

Aarrgh, toofer Dazwischenposter!


----------



## EXclaw (26. Juli 2008)

10/10

@Nevad

Jo


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Schick schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Nur etwas zu viel dark on drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



trotzdem 10/10.

meiner ist zum ersten mal seit jahren selbstgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PlutoII (27. Juli 2008)

9/10 gefällt mir gut


----------



## iReap (27. Juli 2008)

naja 6/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Naja, gefällt mir nicht wirklich.


5/10


----------



## iReap (27. Juli 2008)

meine Gimp skills sind halt miserabel , aber ich arbeite dran. 

7/10


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

Ich hab Gimp seit gestern. Vorher kannte ich es nicht mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Naja, ok, hab circa 6 Monate sehr intensiv mit Photoshop gearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## k3ks (27. Juli 2008)

is mir zu Anime / Manga lasstig  ich hasse manga / anime
7/10



bei meinem ava fehlt noch ne gute umrandung :/


----------



## -Agrippa- (27. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

10/10 ;D


----------



## WestIce (27. Juli 2008)

steht da alter? ne da steht hater....hass is nichrt gut ;P

mit blut?
igit igitt 2/10


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Flainebaine (27. Juli 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rhokan (27. Juli 2008)

: /    4/10  schöne momentaufnahme aber ich HASSE blutelfen (fals das ne nachtelfe is korrigier mich)


----------



## Rayon (27. Juli 2008)

2/10, nich so toll. :x


----------



## chopi (27. Juli 2008)

Wurdest du ausgewählt hier reinzuposten,damit ihr ne meinung der leute über eure gildenbanner habt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10,gefällt mir,vorallem das ihr alle den selben habt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ecstasy* (27. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## aggro-gnom (27. Juli 2008)

7/10   is halt nich das beste bild aber man kann jemanden erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (27. Juli 2008)

5/10.


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

10/10 ;D


----------



## Shardy (27. Juli 2008)

immer noch 7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. Juli 2008)

Mh hallo an alle, ich mach auch mal mit hier :> 5/10 weil ich´s noch keine folge von der serie gesehen hab^^


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

4/10


----------



## Tabuno (27. Juli 2008)

pingu! 9/10


----------



## RadioactiveMan (27. Juli 2008)

8/10 internet explorer suckt


----------



## Mondryx (27. Juli 2008)

passend zum namen^^ 7/10


----------



## Alanium (27. Juli 2008)

Alucaaaaaaaard! <3

10/10


----------



## White-Frost (27. Juli 2008)

hmm tja alles andere wie ne 10 wär beleidigend 10/10 (auserdem weis man nie ob mans wan bereut XD)


----------



## Knowme (27. Juli 2008)

nix besonderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4/10


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

nix besonderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





4/10


----------



## Patirst (27. Juli 2008)

9/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Juli 2008)

original bild?  schaut aber gut aus 9/10


----------



## Black Muffin (27. Juli 2008)

7/10


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

Mh ka.

10 punkte halt. .__.'


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (28. Juli 2008)

bist ja eig. ne ganz hübsche , nur das doofe schwarze kreuz nervt da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## εмо¢нεη (28. Juli 2008)

bl00ddr41ner schrieb:


> bist ja eig. ne ganz hübsche , nur das doofe schwarze kreuz nervt da
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die striche da spiegeln meine individua-dingsbums wieder. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



0/10 =)


----------



## PlutoII (28. Juli 2008)

7/10
Irgendwie übertrieben


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

ich kanns nicht lesen, sieht aber gut aus, 9/10


----------



## xFraqx (29. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht lesen, sieht aber gut aus, 9/10



Schnell und flimmernd , gefällt mir 8/10


----------



## Grimbartor (29. Juli 2008)

Ganz Nice nur Was Steht da Kanns Nicht Lesen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

Naja Viel Spaß Mit meinem. xD!


----------



## Zez (29. Juli 2008)

0/10 - ist das ok für dich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (29. Juli 2008)

0/10 für deinen Einfallsreichtum !
oh gott zez....warte doch mal 1 min. 8/10 sieht gut aus =)


----------



## Alanium (29. Juli 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht lesen, sieht aber gut aus, 9/10


Da steht Deathnote.^^


8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (29. Juli 2008)

10/10 für ala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (29. Juli 2008)

lol^^ 9/10


----------



## Mimmiteh (29. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Mondryx (30. Juli 2008)

Coole Animation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Juli 2008)

Helsing eben ;P  8/10


----------



## Foertel (30. Juli 2008)

THIS IS SPARTA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Kappi (30. Juli 2008)

das vieh hat was..
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

soutpark orc? ^^ erinnert mich an butters der char .. mag butters nid 7/10 .. cartman > kenny > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mimmiteh (30. Juli 2008)

Niedlich, schon fast zu niedlich  deswegen 8/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

hm 8/10


----------



## xFraqx (30. Juli 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Da steht Deathnote.^^
> 
> 
> 8/10



Irgendwie steht da Angerfist aber wenn du meinst..


----------



## Xentos (30. Juli 2008)

10/10 


möööp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Irgendwie steht da Angerfist aber wenn du meinst..


Ich glaube sie meinte das Avatar von Plutoll da steht deathnote oder ???


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juli 2008)

8/10.. sieht aber lustig aus ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Xamthys schrieb:


> 8/10.. sieht aber lustig aus ^^


deins auch ^^ 8/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (30. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juli 2008)

2/10


----------



## Sugandhalaya (30. Juli 2008)

edit: Ok die Grinsekatze war schneller

1/10...schaut einfach nur dämlich aus.


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

öhm...sie starrt mich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  mach sie weg ...aaaahhhh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  7/10

Uh ein Zwischenposter^^  7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Sugandhalaya (30. Juli 2008)

Ein Äffchen...der stille Bewunderer...7/10


----------



## Xamthys (30. Juli 2008)

6/10 ganz nice


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

mag psyco katzen nid
3/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (30. Juli 2008)

rwrr! 9/10


----------



## rko87 (30. Juli 2008)

"Wer hat die Kokosnuss geklaut?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Juli 2008)

wrestling ist scheisse 0/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

mag deinen ava immer noch nid 
blöder troll schurke mit 2 schwerter und multilate = nogo .. + grün ihhh

nur troll is gut dran 2/10 für den troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (30. Juli 2008)

5/10


----------



## D132 (30. Juli 2008)

Hab gehört, du hast das selber gemalt 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. Juli 2008)

hab gehört das halo out ist und hello kitty den posten bekommen hat
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mia bäm bäm miau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (30. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Michael_ (30. Juli 2008)

9/10 einfach genial^^


----------



## Rhokan (30. Juli 2008)

10/10 Disturbed is geil und das Albumcover sieht eh geil aus


----------



## Alanium (30. Juli 2008)

10/10 *g*


----------



## Klunker (30. Juli 2008)

10/10 wie immer


----------



## vollmi (31. Juli 2008)

10/10 meine Pupillen verfolgen immer denselben Punkt, ist wie beim Tennisspiel nur schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

mag pferde nicht soo besonders und einhörner find ich auch nid grad toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3/10 (ja ich weis nun werden mich 900 mädchen umbringen wollen xD)


----------



## vollmi (31. Juli 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag pferde nicht soo besonders und einhörner find ich auch nid grad toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



das man auch etwas mehr davon sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

nun isses immer noch ein einhorn .. bisle hässliches mit ketten aber sonst .. hmm ?


----------



## Knowme (31. Juli 2008)

ne öde katze.


5/10


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2008)

schick 8/10


----------



## Alanium (31. Juli 2008)

8/10


----------



## Knowme (31. Juli 2008)

hübsch....

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> schick 8/10


----------



## Urengroll (31. Juli 2008)

sieht auch nett aus! noch nciht gesehen deswegen 7/10


----------



## phul1 (31. Juli 2008)

8bit ftw! 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. Juli 2008)

wer is das?
bisle pixelig hmm 3/10


----------



## Zez (31. Juli 2008)

<3 Katzen 19/10


----------



## ..V# (31. Juli 2008)

hmmmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Foertel (31. Juli 2008)

Wer is das? Oo Du?

4/10 da verschwommen Oo


----------



## chopi (31. Juli 2008)

Sehr geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## D132 (1. August 2008)

Milchtüte, bewegt sich, ich nicht kann lassen aus den Augen
10/10


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2008)

total geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

ie suxx 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (1. August 2008)

rawr^^ 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

xD 10/10


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2008)

10/10 ich benutz safari und muss nit mit dem herumstreiten.


----------



## Urengroll (1. August 2008)

5/10

der Drachen hatte mir besser gefallen................^^


----------



## Xamthys (1. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Dim (1. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (1. August 2008)

7/10 Weil ich Herr der Ringe mag

LG Gwynny


----------



## Tabuno (1. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## -Agrippa- (1. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

6/10

Zu der Frage was mein Bild/Signatur darstellt :
Yukari Yakumo - Ein Character eines Touhou Hisouten namens Scarlet Weather Rhapsody.
Und für leute die jetzt nicht wissen was das alles ist -> Ein Kampspiel ala Tekken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Und es ist garnet verpixelt :O


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

3/10.. find das Bild nicht so toll


----------



## phul1 (1. August 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Lustig aber das wars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich ist es einfacher was zu nehmen was schon existiert als sich selber was zu machen ;P *hustduckhust*


----------



## iReap (1. August 2008)

6/10 ich mag das Mangazeug nicht so


----------



## luXz (1. August 2008)

9/10 lässig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (1. August 2008)

Children of Bodom ist ganz nett darum 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadlight (1. August 2008)

11/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. August 2008)

house > scrubs > alle anderen ärtze sendungen
10/10


----------



## Shadlight (1. August 2008)

wie lieb 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Villano (1. August 2008)

house is geil^^ 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (1. August 2008)

irgend eine band -.- sry 0/10


----------



## Shrukan (2. August 2008)

10/10 xD


----------



## RothN (2. August 2008)

3/10


----------



## Skillorius (2. August 2008)

0/10 

sorry aber da ist ja nix xD


----------



## Offlinemaker (2. August 2008)

8/10 Geil aber irgendwie 08/15


----------



## Minastirit (2. August 2008)

7/10 fand die version von lurock besseR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2008)

Rwarr...sieht sehr gefährlich aus die kleine^^  10/10


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pickpocket (2. August 2008)

Best Ava EVA!!!!!


----------



## Minastirit (3. August 2008)

hunter simbol aus wow forum naja 6/10


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Ich mag keine Katzen.

2/10


----------



## Shardy (3. August 2008)

ich mag kein naruto 2/10


----------



## Gigafabi (3. August 2008)

8/10

Schlicht aber wirkungsvoll^^


----------



## K0l0ss (3. August 2008)

0815-Animierte Avatar...aber sieht irgendwie doch gut aus. 8/10...


----------



## Rappi (3. August 2008)

edit:war zum falschem avatar


----------



## For-Free (3. August 2008)

5/10

Text nicht lesbar, macht den Avatar leider kaputt.


----------



## Rappi (3. August 2008)

Der nicht lesbare Text lautet ,,Ich habe deinen Account gehack und lösch nun deinen Epics" - passend zum irren Blick der Katze.

Deinem Avatar gebe ich 7/10. Finde ihn ganz schön, aber nicht perfekt.


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Hallo?
Das ist das Kakashi-Sharin-Gan, es gibt keine andre Bewertung als 10/10 dafür.

Da ich deinen Text jetzt weiss gefällt mir das sehr gut!

8/10


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

Ich weiß nichtmal genau wer das ist. Aber Animes find ich ganz gut , 7/10 da es doch etwas standard ist ;>


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Das ist Shikamaru...!

Dein Bild ist ganz cool, nix für Epileptiker, aber gut.

Da ich dummerweise nur das "A" lesen kann kann das sowohl "Alemannia Aachen", "Antifa", "Anti-Antifa" "Analsex" oder auch "Achtung Sperrzone" heißen.

Was es denn ist weiss ich nicht, deswegn kann ich nur 7/10 geben.


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Das ist Shikamaru...!
> 
> Dein Bild ist ganz cool, nix für Epileptiker, aber gut.
> 
> ...




Was das ist ? Ganz einfach ;>




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dutch Hardcore ! <3


----------



## Rodney (3. August 2008)

Okay, nichts für mich, Hardcore nur mit Gitarren, Schlagzeug udn nichtmehr klar definierbarem Sänger - deswegn bleibt's bei den 7/10.


----------



## xFraqx (3. August 2008)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Okay, nichts für mich, Hardcore nur mit Gitarren, Schlagzeug udn nichtmehr klar definierbarem Sänger - deswegn bleibt's bei den 7/10.




Kein Hardcore - Metal ;>

Sondern Hardcore - Techno ;p


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2008)

> nichtmehr klar definierbarem Sänger



Wieso is growling nichtmehr klar definierbar?^^


----------



## Minastirit (4. August 2008)

slip
knot




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 find slayer etwas besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geige (4. August 2008)

netter spruch aber iwie komisches bild^^

5/10


----------



## xFraqx (4. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> slip
> knot
> 
> 
> ...



Äpfel und Birnen undso..


----------



## Alanium (4. August 2008)

Hm... 6/10


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hm... 6/10



Hübsch , 9/10 ;>


----------



## Phoe-Nix (5. August 2008)

Ganz ok 7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

parcour is goil


8,5/10


----------



## xFraqx (5. August 2008)

riesentrolli schrieb:


> parcour is goil
> 
> 
> 8,5/10



Falls das da ein Anarchie Symbol sein soll :

-30/10

Antifa , Anarchie , Kommunismus und Linke haben bei mir keine Chance , sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## riesentrolli (5. August 2008)

óÒ das is doch ganz klar zu erkennen.....

mit hardcore is techon gemeint ne? naja trotzdem

9/10


EDIT: plöder wackelpo -.-


----------



## Klunker (5. August 2008)

sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 d ninja^^


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

wackelpo > could (?) aus ff 
7/10


----------



## Alanium (5. August 2008)

10/10 für unser Kätzchen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. August 2008)

10/10 für das andere kätzchen *schnurr*
(das andere wort für katze ist nid so nett^^) (auch wenns lurock schon 100mal gespammt hat hier .. man weis ja nie bei den mods von heute^^)


----------



## Camillo70 (5. August 2008)

was kitten? ist doch kein schimpfwort außer man heißt Binklebob^^

achja 9/10 weils ein kitten ist und kitten würde mein Puppi fressen und ich mag mein Puppi
deswegen knallharter Punkteabzug


----------



## h3ir (6. August 2008)

ganz schlicht: 10/10


----------



## Ben86rockt (6. August 2008)

8/10 nice und schwarz....^^


----------



## White-Frost (6. August 2008)

gefällt mir des teil 9/10


----------



## lordVirus (6. August 2008)

nett... 7/10


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

4/10 ;p


----------



## Terrorsatan (6. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

8/10 ich mag sparta^^


----------



## xFraqx (6. August 2008)

Disco Gnom ^_^ 10/10 :>


----------



## Emptybook (6. August 2008)

6/10

sagt mir nicht viel


----------



## Klunker (6. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (6. August 2008)

ganz schick 7/10


----------



## LordofDemons (6. August 2008)

its shiny 8/10


----------



## Alanium (6. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Agrippa- (7. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. August 2008)

-Agrippa- schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Notgeiler Sack du!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*hust*

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

7/10
Erkennt jemand den Anime? =D


----------



## Crackmack (7. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

lol, zu geil    ich kann nicht mehr

10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

11/10 =D
<--Star Wars fan


----------



## picollo0071 (7. August 2008)

3/10

Aber was mein Avatar mit Star wars zu tun hat interessiert mich jetz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

OTT 
Oô
Also ich hätte gedacht, dass soll einen Jedi-Ork darstellen
(Der Robenansatz, falls das einer sein soll sieht schon schwer danach aus, Braun und schlicht, genau wie in den Filmen :> )
Hab jetzt wirklich gedacht das wäre eine Hommage  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (7. August 2008)

schrecklich 
3/10


----------



## Qonix (7. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Immer wieder lustig =D
9/9 


> schrecklich
> 3/10


Damn Mangahasser!


----------



## xFraqx (7. August 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> Immer wieder lustig =D
> 9/9
> 
> Damn Mangahasser!



It sucks 2/10


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

ne deins suckt 1/10..^^

Selas Victoria!!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

Voll 1245135/10
Der Kerl ist ja mal zum verlieben
*Homoerotische Fantasien ausmal*
:>


----------



## Camillo70 (7. August 2008)

Wow seit einem Tag da und schon 33 Beiträge und alle mit sinvollem symphatischen Inhalt vllt wirste ja noch einer von den buffed SUPERmembern so wie ala Lurock Urengroll blood minas usw.. usw..


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (7. August 2008)

> Wow seit einem Tag da und schon 33 Beiträge und alle mit sinvollem symphatischen Inhalt vllt wirste ja noch einer von den buffed SUPERmembern so wie ala Lurock Urengroll blood minas usw.. usw..



God damnit!
Er hat meine absichten erkannt.
Wenn alle so seriös wären wie ich würde die Erde aussehen wie eine 3 Jahre alte Pizza und keiner wäre fähig eine Banane zu schälen!
Hätte bestimmt noch mehr posts geschafft heute, aber war 6 Kilometer Schlauchboot fahren und schlafe von Natur aus immer bi 13.00/14.00 wenn mich keiner aufweckt ;D


----------



## Black Muffin (7. August 2008)

Geile Sache aber psycho 6/10


----------



## iReap (7. August 2008)

naja
6/10


----------



## Klunker (7. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

mag ja die kleinen "donuts" (sehen so aus xD)
aber fand schon immer der vogel hat nen vollschuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wackelarsch > vogel mit nem vogel
5/10 -.-


----------



## Minastirit (8. August 2008)

Camillo70 schrieb:


> Wow seit einem Tag da und schon 33 Beiträge und alle mit sinvollem symphatischen Inhalt vllt wirste ja noch einer von den buffed SUPERmembern so wie ala Lurock Urengroll blood minas usw.. usw..



jea ich bin ein super member 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw du hast b1ub vergessen

lurock > b1ub > me > rest was posts angeht ;P


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (8. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

ich mag den orc net 4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (8. August 2008)

edith: joa, ganz gut, manga, n bisl psycho 8/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

disco gnom^^ 10/10


normalweise bewegt sich meins aber das gif 120*120 ...mist^^ daher sit en jetzt en ruhiges bild.


----------



## picollo0071 (8. August 2008)

grmbl.. zu spät... 6/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (8. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Huntermoon (8. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (8. August 2008)

ui, Augenkrebs und dann noch ein Ally

3/10


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuukami (8. August 2008)

10/10

Zitat American Pie Beta House

"ich liebe den geruch von Ti**en am morgen"

Zitat ENDE

^^ XD


----------



## Klunker (8. August 2008)

du hast mein t-shirt als ava Oo


http://www.emp.de/bin/shop.php?prog=shop&a...;bildrub=search

da muss es einfach 10/10 sein^^


----------



## Prinzpi (8. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Urengroll (8. August 2008)

5/10

nicht lustig


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

9/10 Monkey island mit schambehaarung^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (8. August 2008)

Alter sack aufm felsen Oo

4/10 ^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

9/10 Weiß nicht, ob selbergemacht, oder kopiert, wenn selbstgemacht natürlich 10/10


----------



## Alanium (8. August 2008)

10/10

&#9829;Hisoka&#9827; ^^

Plöder Zwischenposter, aber qauch 10/10^^


----------



## Camillo70 (8. August 2008)

das ist der landarzt du frevel!!


----------



## Bentok (8. August 2008)

RL Pics sind immer ne feine Sache, zeigt Persönlichkeit, daher: 10/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. August 2008)

Ich lass Camillo mal aus


> 10/10
> 
> &#9829;Hisoka&#9827; ^^


Gibt´s ne Zahl unter 10 die größer ist als ne Million? -.-*

Edith meint, ich wäre zu lamgsam:



> RL Pics sind immer ne feine Sache, zeigt Persönlichkeit, daher: 10/10


eindeutig selbstgemacht, daher 9/10


----------



## Nevad (9. August 2008)

EXclaw schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> @Nevad
> 
> Jo



Wie du hast es selbst gemacht?Also ich weiß,dass Zez genau das gleiche Motiv hatte und es von mmo-Champion.ccom kommt ( http://static.mmo-champion.com/mmoc/images.../ss48-hires.jpg ) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

10/10.


----------



## Nevad (9. August 2008)

Achja.. 2/10
Man erkennt nicht viel und es sieht nicht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:





> RL Pics sind immer ne feine Sache, zeigt Persönlichkeit, daher: 10/10


Nur dass er das nicht ist,denn er ist 15 laut seinem Profil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

9/10 NC^^

apropo das Ava von Ath3îst1c! rockt doch. also ich finds gut^^

 [bzw. meins is selbstgemacht^^]


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

> [bzw. meins is selbstgemacht^^]



Rly?

20/10



> apropo das Ava von Ath3îst1c! rockt doch. also ich finds gut^^



Vielen Dank


> RL Pics sind immer ne feine Sache, zeigt Persönlichkeit, daher: 10/10



Bentok wollte auch Ala bewerten du Nase xD


----------



## Shizuh (9. August 2008)

oh..vielen dank^^ naja wie schon gesagt dein Ava rockt^^ 10/10


----------



## Klunker (9. August 2008)

mia? putzig 10/10^^ unf geniale sigi


----------



## Alanium (9. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

11/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (9. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 / 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (9. August 2008)

9/10

Hab ich in meiner Kindheit immer gesehn ^.^


----------



## Klunker (10. August 2008)

ich mag den^^ 10/10


----------



## Vakeros (10. August 2008)

10/10 hellsing ftw


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. August 2008)

10/10 =D
So darf das nicht weitergehn!


----------



## Alanium (10. August 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Shizuh (10. August 2008)

8/10 ^^"

@Klunker.
wer hat hier ne geniale Sig?^^ deine rockt doch mal! Hentai ftw*hust*


----------



## Qonix (10. August 2008)

süss  9/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Geballer   9 / 10 ^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

SPAARTA 

10/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (11. August 2008)

Komisches etwas  xD 

6/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

das ist nicht etwas das ist der Kamui der Himmelsdrachen!


----------



## Rayon (11. August 2008)

4/10. Nicht so toll. :X


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> 8/10 ^^"
> 
> @Klunker.
> wer hat hier ne geniale Sig?^^ deine rockt doch mal! Hentai ftw*hust*



genau deiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


lod .. naja .. find es als sig ganz nett als ava irgendwie langweilig 5/10


----------



## Rabenflug (11. August 2008)

10/10  mag katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

me2 meow 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Shizuh (11. August 2008)

naja. ein paar weiße Punkte.. 9/10


----------



## Rabenflug (11. August 2008)

süsssssss     10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. August 2008)

Shizuh schrieb:


> naja. ein paar weiße Punkte.. 9/10



das liegt nur an der verkleinerung durch buffed^^
10/10

kukstu



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CocoSylt (11. August 2008)

Knuffelbonus 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (11. August 2008)

Der is ja gut =) 8/10


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

ehrinnert mich irgendwie an ninja turtels o.0


6/10


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

10/10

<3 L!


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

10/10

rl fotos sind immer gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ps: L hat kultfaktor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beltana (11. August 2008)

Ich finde Deinen Avatar wirklich klasse! Minimalistisch, schlicht, mag ich.
Obwohl's so ein bisschen nach "HipHopMusikLiebhaber" aussieht und
darauf steh ich ja so gar nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Deshalb 9/10


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

L und hiphop ? xD
L ist einer von den hauptpersonen in death note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich finde mein ava sihet nicht nach hiphop aus ^^


PS: 6/10 sieht nett aus aber man sieht zu wenig


----------



## Beltana (11. August 2008)

Na gut, ich gebe zu von Manga und ähnlichem (ist es doch, oder? *duck*)
hab ich noch weniger Ahnung, als von HipHop. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, auf meiner buffed-Seite ist ein anderes Bild, als hier. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

jop L ist von dem Anime Death note (was übrigens einer der besten animes ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


Ps: der wo man bei den 2 äuseren bildern sieht wo death note steht das ist L


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

Death Note ist toll. L auch. 10/10.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (11. August 2008)

ich mag gern Terorristen^^ 10/10


----------



## Alanium (11. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (11. August 2008)

10/10


rl bilder sind hier gerne willkommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## K0l0ss (11. August 2008)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Death Note ist toll. L auch. 10/10.



Zu Melih



Kamui schrieb:


> ich mag gern Terorristen^^ 10/10




Ich bin kein Terrorist. Das Bild ist nur nach ein paar Bier zu viel entstanden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Hmm kA was das darstellen soll....Gansta?!  bzw. was einen ein Bild bringt auf dem man voll vermummt ist, dann kann mans gleich lassen

Neutrale: 5/10 - sry, bist ja sonst in Ordnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (12. August 2008)

LOL TRAKA hast du es zensieren müssen ? 

wwhhahahahahah 
es war nackt schon ziemlich hässlich und jetz tnoch mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> LOL TRAKA hast du es zensieren müssen ?



Loriot wird zensiert? Skandal! Für das unzensierte gibbet 10/10; falls buffed die Maßnahme gefordert hat, 0/10 für Kulturbanausigkeit ans B-Team!

Und für den B1ubb gibt's 8 Punkte für Narzissmus, 6 für die Nachbearbeitung und die Frage, ob das nicht besser in einen Blog gehörte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Bimmbamm


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Ja, frag mich bitte nicht warum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Eine Bild einer Nachtelfin ist erotisch als meins...aber nunja. Die Gefahr eines unbedeckten Nippel sollte man nicht unterschätzen.

RL Bilder kommen - wie es bereits erwähnt wurde - meist gut an. Die Verzerrung ist auch genau richtig, dass man noch erkennt wie'ste aussiehst aber eben doch etwas unklar.
Schaust mir ein bischen böse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...bekommst von mir auch die 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_____________

Juhu ich kann BimmBamm bewerten: 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bin zwar kein rieeeesen Fan, aber Monthy Python ist schon ganz ok^^ Allein der Gesichtsaudruck wären min. 10 Pkt. wert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

Ô_ô? 
5/10


----------



## Turkod (12. August 2008)

7/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BimmBamm (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> Ja, frag mich bitte nicht warum
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin kurz davor, die Aktion "Rettet das nippelzeigende Loriot-Mainzelmännchen" ins Leben zu rufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

:

"Liebes Buffed-Team,

die gesammelten Fernsehwerke Loriots sind in einer DVD-Box erhältlich. Dort wird das Mainzelmännchen in völlig unzensierter Form gezeigt. Die FSK hat mit ihrer Freigabe ab 6 die Meinung vertreten, daß die Nippel des kleinen Kerls in keinster Weise für Zuschauer ab 6 entwicklungsstörend oder sozialethisch desorientierend seien. Tut uns doch den Gefallen und erlaubt in einem Forum, dessen User älter als 6 sein dürften (auch wenn es zeitweise nicht so scheint), dem Mainzelmännchen seinen unzensierten Exhibitionismus!"

Was MP betrifft, so bin auch ich nicht deren größter Fan, aber diesen "Otto" finde ich großartig. Schade, daß die Szene damals geschnitten wurde.

"NoFX" ist ganz nett, deswegen 5/10

Bimmbamm


----------



## Qonix (12. August 2008)

sind das Bild eifnach sau lustig  10/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

10/10 das gif verfolgt mich seit 4 jahren .. in jedem forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Death_Master (12. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

ich frag mich immer noch ob das ein kaugumi auf deiner brille ist oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja 4/10 weil ich grad gut drauf bin ^^


----------



## Gribi (12. August 2008)

find das Kätzchen süss 10/10


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

So nachdem du dank meiner Freundin schon im Signaturen Bewertungs Fred gut weggekommen bist, haste auch meine gute Avatar Bewertung meiner Freundin zu verdanken (sie hat selber zwei wandelnde Flohmützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Auch hier von mir ein 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS.: Ist das deine eigene Katze?


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

meine katze schaut auch so aus .. aber is nid meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die kukt nie so rein irgendwie ;( die pennt lieber *g*
ma kuken ob ich meine mal so gut hinbekomme .. im normalfall hab ich kamera ja nid dabei
5/10 .. -5 weil zensur balken da ist .. stresst mich im tv auch immer .. genau wie piip piiip .. ja gott sagt halt jemand fu... <(^^<) Kirby hates Zensur.
Es ist noch keiner daran gestorben ^^


----------



## Geige (12. August 2008)

niedliches kätzchen =D

ich denk da aber eher wie alf kom mitz mitz mitz 
in den toster mit dir =D

6/10


----------



## Shizuh (12. August 2008)

ich hab ein niedlicheres kätzchen!!!

naja. ned viel und ein bissel pixelig. 3/10


----------



## SäD (12. August 2008)

Dein Kätzchen ist wirklich niedlich  

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (12. August 2008)

kann man kaum was erkennen 4/10


----------



## Black Muffin (12. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## jolk (12. August 2008)

3/10 tut mir leid muffin aber irgendwie mag ich dein avatar nicht ;-) nimms mir nicht krumm


----------



## Minastirit (12. August 2008)

wc3 shaman? omfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 giev schild + bersi buff bäm bäm
2 schamis + 2 heiler (die trolle mit den totems) + kodo etc = pwnage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (12. August 2008)

ui! habe schon damit gerechnet dass mein ava nicht erkannt wird xD


----------



## Ravenkiss (12. August 2008)

7/10

ist mir zu klein 

Ps; sieht man meinen Avatar überhabt? O.o


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

nein


----------



## Ravenkiss (12. August 2008)

Traka schrieb:


> nein



und kein plan wieso ich will das man den sieht xP


----------



## Traka (12. August 2008)

Einstellungen -> Avatare bearbeiten -> Link zu einem Bild Deiner Hompage (alternativ: Ein Bild von Deinem PC hochladen). Solltest du  das gemacht haben, achte daruf, ob nachdem du auf "Avatar bearbeiten" geklickt hast eine Fehlermeldung kommt.

Edit: Jetzt sieht man sie.


----------



## Jegan (12. August 2008)

Obszön, lustig, aber leider alt und... nicht wirklich mein Humor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Danher nur 8/10 Punkten


----------



## Ravenkiss (12. August 2008)

danke dir muss ich noch dran arbeiten



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iReap (12. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

omg final fantasy .D
aber mag tifa mehr darum 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab gestern wieder kingdom hearts gezockt .. nun mach ich mir ma wieder neues bild glaubs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab voll lust bekommen ..


----------



## Groljak (13. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2008)

das glaub ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

10/10, wie immer.^^


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

10/10 + 10 frauenbonus + 10 laber bonus + 10 weilimmsnhab bonus + 10 weil irgendwie süss bonus
hmm ok
50/10 Oo ..


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

tifa > all 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 tt raus ^^
9/10


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

10/10

Tife suckt derbs xDD Aerith > Tifa  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (13. August 2008)

3/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> Tife suckt derbs xDD Aerith > Tifa
> 
> ...



jo tifa suckt noch viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aeris > all .. schniff .. hat mich aufgeregt das ich die sequenz nicht stoppen konnt ..
hmm 5/10 .. erwarte von dir immer noch den aus dbz --.--


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Mfg Gabriel




7/10 (picollo0071)


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

passt zu namen aber finds irgendwie bisle weis auch nicht .. ein ohr mit bisle plastik blut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 is nid mein ding


----------



## picollo0071 (13. August 2008)

3/10 (hab 3 katzen und sie nerven^^)

Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: krigst du aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Traka (13. August 2008)

@Ohrensammler: Ein unbedecktes, männliches Ohr. Sehr erotisch 10/10

@Mina, dich bewert ich diesmal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab ich ja schon oft hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ravenkiss: (ging etwas unter, da sein Ava ja nicht ging)...sofern selber gezeichnet und Animiert 9/10. Wenn nur gefunden...hmm 4/10

@ Picollo: Ein Ork...ich mag Orks daher 9/10...aber irgendwie sagt es nicht viel aus...machen wir 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ohrensammler (13. August 2008)

Dein Avatar zu bewerten Traka ist nicht ungefährlich.
Ich traus mir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 ja der Balken ist weg *jubel*! GZ

Edit jetzt is gar nix mehr da *nicht jubel* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

@ du .. 
10/10 .. zensur = weg

danke charcha
________________________________________

grml doofes ohr dazwischen grml -.-^^


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

Bewertung kennste ja xD



> aeris > all .. schniff .. hat mich aufgeregt das ich die sequenz nicht stoppen konnt ..



Jo..der schlimmste moment in meiner jungen zockerkarriere xD


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

10/10 dafür dass du das selbe leit mitgemacht hast ..
hab da meine konsole ausgemacht .. nach ner woche nochma das video ;( und dann den wi... gekillt .. arg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibt glaubs kein game das mich so mitgenommen hat .. bis jetzt

edit meint: wobei kingdom hearts auch sehr nahe ging ..


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

10/10

Spiel Crisis Core und guck dir das Ende an...das ist imo das traurigste ende das ich je gesehen habe


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

ist das das für psp? wenn ja .. ok ich lads runter Xd


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

Jup ist es ^^ und erzählt die geschichte vor ff7 (;


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

hmm kay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 klingt cool


----------



## Lillyan (13. August 2008)

Ihr wißt schon noch worums geht und daß es sowas wie ne pm-funktion gibt?

8/10 ... ganz niedlich, aber irgendwie komisch bearbeitet.


----------



## Minastirit (13. August 2008)

ist nur das rawr reingesetzt ^^
den text kann man nid gut lesen leider 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber sonst hmm kopf von ner frau halt ^^ 7/10 schaut nicht schlecht aus die idee


----------



## Ravenkiss (13. August 2008)

9/10 liebe Katzen xD


----------



## luXz (13. August 2008)

9/10 lustig^^


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

4/10

das ding macht mich wahnsinnig

Edit: 6/10


----------



## Ravenkiss (13. August 2008)

7/10

langsamer geht nicht xD


----------



## Alanium (13. August 2008)

oO 5/10


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Zez (13. August 2008)

MIAU
10/10 wegen der Katze


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

ich bin mir ned sicher, aber du heißt ZEZ oder? 
8/10


----------



## Ravenkiss (13. August 2008)

8/10

Katzüüü  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Ravenkiss schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Katzüüü
> 
> ...


5/10 ahhhhh :>


----------



## Shizuh (13. August 2008)

naaaja, abgesehen vom Präriehund mag ich Tier Ava's ned so die iwas menschenübliches machen :/

5/10
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40&...feature=related

edit:
50ster Post =o


----------



## Bankchar (13. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 9/10


final fantasy !!! 10/10^^


----------



## BLUEYE (14. August 2008)

10/10, was bleibt mir anderes übrig. Affen sind super!^^


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Würdest du deine Sig mit deinem Ava vertauschen, würd ich ne 9/10 geben aber so (weil ich affen net so mag^^) ne 5/10


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

Mag die Musik
10/10


----------



## luXz (14. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> Mag die Musik
> 10/10



Das Logo ist meiner Meinung nach auch sehr Gelungen.

Und ich mag South Park^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

nettes logo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 ich steh auf tribal shit


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

10/10

ich mag kätzchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (14. August 2008)

7/10

Ich finde Death Note nicht ganz so toll. War hinter her zu gezogen!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. August 2008)

Urengroll schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Ich finde Death Note nicht ganz so toll. War hinter her zu gezogen!


5/10, was ist das ???^^


----------



## Qonix (14. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Saytan (14. August 2008)

6/10 sry^^


----------



## Wray (14. August 2008)

lecker 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

southpark streb000r 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 weil south park soo geil ist .. 1 minuspunkt weil cartman > all und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (14. August 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

10/10

mag kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalor (14. August 2008)

Erklär mir für was das L da ist und kriegst ne bessere Bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

Shalor schrieb:


> Erklär mir für was das L da ist und kriegst ne bessere Bewertung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das ist das zeichen von L (der erzfeind von Kira in Death Note)


ps: das bild wo death note steht in meiner signatur da sieht man L


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Animes ftw aber da es nur ein zeichen ist 2 punkte abzug 8/10^^


----------



## Alanium (14. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

9/10 ^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

10/10

allerdings könntest du auch ma nen neuen von dir reinmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



pöser zwischenposter ^.^

6/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

hast du das jezt extra geändert? Oo 10/10^^

Jo und auch nicht das Gesicht ne Blood^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

10/10
Kannst du auch fliegen? x)


----------



## Melih (14. August 2008)

jop hab ich (aber nur weil das L irgendwie zu schlicht war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


ps: pöser dazwischenposter

7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Na jonas auch mal wieder da ich berte jetzt mal deins sonst bewerte ich 300 mal das gleich 9/10^^

und nein fleigen kann ich nicht Himmelsdrache besagt nur Die Wiedergeburt der 7 siegel die wächter der Welt und die sind in Menschen wieder geboren^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (14. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Na jonas auch mal wieder da ich berte jetzt mal deins sonst bewerte ich 300 mal das gleich 9/10^^
> 
> und nein fleigen kann ich nicht Himmelsdrache besagt nur Die Wiedergeburt der 7 siegel die wächter der Welt und die sind in Menschen wieder geboren^^



,,Die Drachen ,, gelesen?

btt :7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Nein das Ist x eine Anime serie^^


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

9/10
Ein Himmelsdrache der nicht fliegen kann, irgendwie musste ich da was abziehn..
Nein, ich hab den Anime nicht gelesen gesehn oder gehört -.-*


----------



## Kamui Shiro (14. August 2008)

Ist eines Der besten lohnt sich fsk 16 also kein kinderquatsch


----------



## Ravenkiss (14. August 2008)

7/10

ich bin so eveil mein neuer avatar demnest

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

8/10 is mir bisle zu schnell Oo


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

10/10
Miez Miez Miez


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

3/10
Erkenne bei dem zeichen nichts
Wenn du mich aufklärst gibt´s natürlich Bonuspunkte x)


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

für was ist das zeichen?
Y - b ? ..
sagt mir nix 5/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (14. August 2008)

hmmh
Y - B
Young Buck? xD


----------



## Minastirit (14. August 2008)

8/10 schaut lustig aus der typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zitronenbaum (14. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Vakeros (14. August 2008)

3/10 kann damit nix anfangen


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

nett 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2008)

7/10
mag lieber kebab mit fritten drin


----------



## Bankchar (15. August 2008)

8/10

Jetzt hab ich hunger xD

Edit: 7/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

Zyo schrieb:


> 7/10
> mag lieber kebab mit fritten drin


Hab ich auch!


----------



## Zyo (15. August 2008)

es geht aber um das ava und nicht um deine dönerbude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sry fürs OT


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

nice 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

cartman > rest 
9/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

Boah ist das häßlich so häßlich dass ich vor lauter mitlid 10/10 gebe^^


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

mmhh   HUNGER   10/10


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

öhm .. weiß nich .. nich so mein ding

4/10

hat sich mal wer die erste seite von dem thread angschaut?
wie mans sich doch irren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

was meinst?
mario pixel stile naja 8/10 weils zum titel passt irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der alte mario da


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

grivok und dalmus haben den thread schon geschlossen gesehen.. heute hat er 173 seiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und was ich mit meinem post sagen wollte versteh ich heute auch nimmer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die katze is ganz süß, aber ich mag dieses katzengetue neuerdings nich.. 6,5/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

peace 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. August 2008)

was für ein katzengetue? hab meine muschis seit 4jahren immer in jedem forum .. so neu is das nid

qonix 10/10 like always .. der ava wird mich noch bis ins grab verfolgen denk ich ma^^


----------



## Wray (15. August 2008)

katze toll 10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Southpark <3

7/10


----------



## Saytan (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zez (15. August 2008)

Ich mag keinen Döner, 1/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

juhu mal wieder Zez

10/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

wasn das?

6/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

Y B = Young Buck 7/10


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

Y/B


----------



## luXz (15. August 2008)

Joa öhm der springt da so komisch rum, ne aber gefällt mir net so 7.5/10


----------



## chopi (15. August 2008)

wenn er dir nicht gefällt gib mir gefälligst ne 3/10 höchstens! *g*
So wie ihr die punkte verteilt,könnte man meinen,die skala geht von 5-10 ^^
das wäre auf nem andersfarbigem hintergrund wohl besser aufgehoben,vllt sogar transparent,4/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> wenn er dir nicht gefällt gib mir gefälligst ne 3/10 höchstens! *g*
> So wie ihr die punkte verteilt,könnte man meinen,die skala geht von 5-10 ^^
> das wäre auf nem andersfarbigem hintergrund wohl besser aufgehoben,vllt sogar transparent,4/10


MILCHTÜTE!! ^^ hehe 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (15. August 2008)

Gorilla !!!! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (15. August 2008)

Starwars   8/10


----------



## Bankchar (15. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (15. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lillyan (15. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## Bankchar (15. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Black Muffin (15. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. August 2008)

4/10 weil wegen hiphop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (15. August 2008)

8/10 wegen dem Affen^^


----------



## Tabuno (17. August 2008)

was is das ? 3/10


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2008)

Jeah Internet Explorer im Müll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Saytan (17. August 2008)

star trek -.- 5/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> star trek -.- 5/10


schaut gut aus, aber was ist das ? 8/10


----------



## Illuminatos (17. August 2008)

Du weißt nicht was Star Trek ist?
Enterprise? Borg? Capt. Kirk? Spock?


Edit: Ich find Affen Cool 8/10


----------



## Sweny (17. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Wray (17. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Du weißt nicht was Star Trek ist?
> Enterprise? Borg? Capt. Kirk? Spock?
> 
> 
> Edit: Ich find Affen Cool 8/10


hm? ich meinte eig saytans avatar ^^ 10/10^^


----------



## Qonix (17. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> 7/10


8/10 das is voll geil, aber iwie zu lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (17. August 2008)

8/10 aber nur weils ein gorilla ist o0


----------



## Minastirit (18. August 2008)

9/10
weil ich kira besser find als L 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und weil l nicht überlebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## xFraqx (18. August 2008)

Immer wieder nett 9/10


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

was sind denn das für Symbole?

aber gefällt mir 8/10 (hab das auch schon mit Firefox und Internetexplorer gesehen)


----------



## Dark_Lord91 (18. August 2008)

Animiert ist immer gut: 9/10


----------



## Tabuno (18. August 2008)

kleiner hobbit bekommt von mir 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (18. August 2008)

ich mag den i-net explorer

2/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (18. August 2008)

10/10
Wie wärs, denn du dein Ava als film verkaufst? ^.^


----------



## Huntermoon (18. August 2008)

ich mag mangas nicht soo sehr, also 7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (18. August 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> ich mag mangas nicht soo sehr, also 7/10


hahaah :> 10/10 xD btw: wurde umbenannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. August 2008)

8/10 du buffed gorilla  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

10/10

der i net explorer gehört auch da rein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

opera > firefox > ie 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber leider muss ich ie benutzen auf den servern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


trozdem 9/10

.. schreibe nie viel text..
9/10
kira > l


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

nene die reihnfolge geht anders

Mai hime > L > Kira o0


Ps: 9/10 ....mag das kätzchen ^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

sexyyyy mai (ist die heist doch so das bunny oder? .. namen vergessen) > kira (der hat wenigstens ne freundin xD) > L (der is tot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
9/10


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> sexyyyy mai (ist die heist doch so das bunny oder? .. namen vergessen) > kira (der hat wenigstens ne freundin xD) > L (der is tot
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



wenn meinste mit mai?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nene die reihnfolge geht anders
> *
> Mai hime *> L > Kira o0
> 
> ...



die ? nid ..

die freundin von kira
das sexy girl mit dem deathnote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> die ? nid ..
> 
> die freundin von kira
> das sexy girl mit dem deathnote
> ...



ne mai hime ist ein anders anime  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das ist das anime von meiner signatur


----------



## Minastirit (19. August 2008)

-.- geht aber um death note ..

tse tse ..

und da ist 
sexy bunny mit deathnote > kira > L
!!!
immer noch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urengroll (19. August 2008)

ne katze wie süüüüüüüßßßßßßßß!



10/10


Ich habe KAtzen zum freßen gerne. Am liebsten süß-sauer!
Katzenfrikase!


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> -.- geht aber um death note ..
> 
> tse tse ..
> 
> ...



die freundin von kira heißt Misa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



imemrnoch 9/10

ps: brauch ein neues ava das passt net zu meiner signatur aber hab noch kein gutes bild gefunden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




so endlich neues ava bild gefunden xd


----------



## picollo0071 (19. August 2008)

3/10
Einfach nicht mein Geschmack


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

der ork sieht mal witzig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

lang lebe Kira

5/10


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

hatte davor L und nicht kira 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



ps: 7/10 ist zwar lustig aber hab ich schon bei jeden forum gesehen


edit: nochmal ein neus ava aber diesmal größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (19. August 2008)

ich weiss, aber L will Kira killen und ich bin für Kira  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das neue ist nice  9/10


----------



## Melih (19. August 2008)

Qonix schrieb:


> ich weiss, aber L will Kira killen und ich bin für Kira
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achso ^^


bleib imemrnoch bei 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

mag mangas nit-sohsehr 6/10


----------



## Wray (20. August 2008)

komisch 4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (20. August 2008)

das IST NICHT komisch, das ist Ugly-Arthas, Herr der Ugly-Geissel!!!!einseinseinseinseinselfmilioneneinhundertelftausendeinhundertelf111
sieht wie Emo-butters Aus SP aus-ich mag Emos nichtwirklich also 5/10


----------



## Bankchar (21. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

10/10

kira ist toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (21. August 2008)

7/10



> kira ist toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jup ^__^


----------



## picollo0071 (21. August 2008)

4/10


----------



## Klunker (21. August 2008)

Ich mag den Orc net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 3/10


----------



## Bankchar (21. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

5000/10

mein liebinlingschar in deathnote (ok gleich nach misa aber die hat s8xy bonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wbei ich ryuk auch geil finde^^


----------



## RaidingFire (21. August 2008)

katzöööööööö
Da ich die kleinen Tierchen liebe griegste 9/10 xD


----------



## Bankchar (21. August 2008)

6/10 ist das ein digimon ? xD

@minas: misa ist so schrecklich xDD


----------



## RaidingFire (21. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> 6/10 ist das ein digimon ? xD
> 
> @minas: misa ist so schrecklich xDD




was dagegen? xD

Kenne nicht die Serie von deinem Ava aber soll ja toll sein wie andere sagen also 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (21. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> @minas: misa ist so schrecklich xDD


schaut aber geil aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



digimon > pokemon 
9/10


----------



## Melih (21. August 2008)

9/10

die katze ist süß o0


----------



## Bankchar (22. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Wray (22. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rhokan (22. August 2008)

5/10


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Haxxler (22. August 2008)

8/10

Zwei fummelnde Ischen sind immer gut xD


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

die befummeln sich net die umarmen sich nur (das wüsstest du wenn du das vollbild gesehen hättest)

ps: versteh ich nicht das wenn man lesben sieht imemr an sex denken muss o0

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

kuscheln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 find das bild cool


----------



## Klunker (22. August 2008)

*leckerlie hinhalt* 10/10


----------



## MiniMinie (22. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Urengroll (22. August 2008)

10/10


ohne Worte...................^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (22. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

misa>kira>l

7/10


----------



## Melih (22. August 2008)

9/10

das süsse kätzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

9/10 
Umarmen ist keine Schand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

bei sonem girl sowiso nid ;P

erinner mich zwar nimmer an den namen von dem ding aber ist digimon staffe 3 glaubs wo sie fusionieren könne ndie menchen mit dem digimon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 fand die serie immer gut .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## luXz (22. August 2008)

Mag katzen^^ hab selber zwei 8/10


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> bei sonem girl sowiso nid ;P
> 
> erinner mich zwar nimmer an den namen von dem ding aber ist digimon staffe 3 glaubs wo sie fusionieren könne ndie menchen mit dem digimon
> 
> ...



Korrekt oO
Der kleine Drache heißt Guilmon.
Das ist die beste Staffel wie ich finde nur das die letzten Folgen sind ziemlich verrückt.

Für Mina.: 10/10 Katze ftw
Für Luxz.: 5/10 die Armen Emo's xD


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

ahja genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mein liebling war immer agumon (drache von staffel 1^^)

finde 1-3 gut und ab da wurds nur noch schlechter leider -.-
egal 9/10 weckt halt alte erinnerungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RaidingFire (22. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ahja genau
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Agumon würd ich eher als Dino einschätzen.Egaaaal
Nach dem 3 wars echt nichtmehr gut. Wecke auch gerade Errinerungen *auf Tele5 schalt* Gleichmal gugen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




B2t.: Immernoch 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vraelus (22. August 2008)

2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. August 2008)

knasti du !
9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. August 2008)

KATZEN FTW 10/10


----------



## Saytan (22. August 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> KATZEN FTW 10/10


find ich irgendwie lol also 8/10


----------



## Alanium (22. August 2008)

Was ist das? oO
So 7/10, wenn ich erfahre, was das sein soll, vielleicht mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vraelus (23. August 2008)

9/10 o_O


----------



## Haxxler (23. August 2008)

6/10

Weil ich den nich kenn auf dem Bild ^^


----------



## refra (23. August 2008)

sieht krass aus 8/10 (erkenne es zwar nich so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

wichsende katze? 8/10^^


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Alanium schrieb:


> Was ist das? oO
> So 7/10, wenn ich erfahre, was das sein soll, vielleicht mehr.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das,meine liebe,ist ein gut gehütetes geheimniss,dass nur ich weiss oder nichtmal ich xD


----------



## refra (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> wichsende katze? 8/10^^


das IST mein katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rappi (23. August 2008)

> ZITAT(Saytan @ 23.08.2008, 14:52) *
> wichsende katze? 8/10^^
> 
> das IST mein katze blush.gif



haha, wie genial!

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

ich finde inzwischen haben zu viele user katzen als avas also nur noch 3/10 weils langweilig wird


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Die stehen halt auf pussys 7/10^^


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Die stehen halt auf pussys 7/10^^


und ich auf den schwarzen mann aus deiner sigi^^
8/10
was isn das schreib mal pn bitte


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Okay aber nicht weiter erzählen xD


----------



## Gramarye (23. August 2008)

6/10 ...irgendwie gut, aber man erkennt nicht viel


----------



## Tabuno (23. August 2008)

4/10 gefällt mir nich so


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Hab inet explorer und das gefällt mir also 6/10


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2008)

6/10

man erkennt kaum was =/


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

sollte so sein ,mag keine animes 4/10


----------



## Wray (23. August 2008)

erkenn nicht so viel aber trotzdem irgendwie cool 7/10


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Wray schrieb:


> erkenn nicht so viel aber trotzdem irgendwie cool 7/10


ist THE UNDERTAKER und du bekommst wegen southpark 9/10^^


----------



## Odme (23. August 2008)

Ich mags! Obwohl man nicht viel sieht ^^° 8/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Was is das im Mund des Hai`s?^^ 


6/10


----------



## LordofDemons (23. August 2008)

loool darth vadder ^^ 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

loool ein Blinkendes Gesicht mit krummen Zähnen 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## refra (23. August 2008)

hmpf edit sagt das ich viel zu spät bin und ich den schweizer bewerten soll...(hab nix gegen schweizer wohne dort^^)
is lustig 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

390 Beitrag wen ich bitten darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




öhh katze? 10/10^^


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Doppelpost oda so xD


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2008)

9/10 

Darth Vader :O


----------



## DaWissa (23. August 2008)

Bâumkûschla(Ambossar) schrieb:


> Hiho...dann mal los!!!!wie findet ihr meins!!!


Coooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool!


----------



## DaWissa (23. August 2008)

Wie is meiner


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

DaWissa schrieb:


> Wie is meiner


den doppelpsot hättest spaaren können,ja was solnl das sein?5/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Nich gleich so böse der is erst seit 46 min hier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aja wer oda was is das/der?^^

aba naja geb dir mal 8/10


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Nich gleich so böse der is erst seit 46 min hier
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ist undertaker du boon!!!11einself^^ kakboon noob ooololol0osfhsfzsgfisfd roflcopter ich bashÖr dich weg du b00n ^^


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2008)

> 9/10
> 
> Darth Vader :O



Edit: @zwischenposter: 6/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Ich n boon? die auf deiner sig is n boon hab ich ja gestern schon gesagt!!!


aja 10/10 ich mag animes


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Ich n boon? die auf deiner sig is n boon hab ich ja gestern schon gesagt!!!
> 
> 
> aja 10/10 ich mag animes


OMFG kein musikgeschmack olol9ol roflcopter ich bashör dich weg ich bin übelz R00Xx0r jojojojo darth vader olololololo sie ist geil nud fhusofv  

ich soltle mal mit den pseudo flames aufhören^^

1/10!


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

Omg keine ahnung von lustigen sachen???? ololo zomg roflkopter111!!!boon olololo111

0/10


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Omg keine ahnung von lustigen sachen???? ololo zomg roflkopter111!!!boon olololo111
> 
> 0/10


OMFG du kakb00n kauf dir ein rl du b00n ich bashör dein nicht vorhandes leben jajaj du hast keine chickas jajaj ich sitz vieeel kürzer als du am pc ololool und ich bin r0xxor mfsfsfseihfinvidsf ololol !!!!!!11111 einesleinself1^^^^^^ ololol roflkopter sdfsdfdfdf

^^
-10/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

olol ich hab n rl111!!!! und ne fraundin hab ich auch!!!!11111111 und ich kann mir wenigstens das i-net leisten olololo!!!! zomg 111!!!
roflkopter geh sterbenshawiebaiwee^^

-1000/10


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> olol ich hab n rl111!!!! und ne fraundin hab ich auch!!!!11111111 und ich kann mir wenigstens das i-net leisten olololo!!!! zomg 111!!!
> roflkopter geh sterbenshawiebaiwee^^
> 
> -1000/10


OMFG du hast zu klenien schwanz omfg olololuodsfhzyfunyz ich mach dich fertig lol du noob du kansnt nichts ich bashör dich weg meine freundinn hat größere möpse und ist geiler fsfsdifsf !!!!1111einselfeinself^^^^^^^ich hab mehr rl als du!!!

-unedlich/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. August 2008)

So es is bald 21:00 Kleine kinder müssen schlafen gehen das musst doch wissen oda saytan?

Unendlich x2/10


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> So es is bald 21:00 Kleine kinder müssen schlafen gehen das musst doch wissen oda saytan?
> 
> Unendlich x2/10


wie alt bist du?nee ab 21 uhr dürfen wir im nachtschwärmer weiterflamen,


----------



## Bankchar (23. August 2008)

sechs von zehn


----------



## Saytan (23. August 2008)

Bankchar schrieb:


> sechs von zehn


mag keine animes 3/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (23. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> mag keine animes 3/10


oO was is da??? 7/10


----------



## Rhokan (23. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Zachrid (23. August 2008)

6/10 Weil ich da irgendwie nichts drauf erkennen kann... so klein ist das. Aber die Stimmung gefällt mir.


----------



## VuLIoM (23. August 2008)

Zachrid schrieb:


> 6/10 Weil ich da irgendwie nichts drauf erkennen kann... so klein ist das. Aber die Stimmung gefällt mir.


5/10... kann den typ nirgends zu ordnen ... erinnert mich iwie an kane(schreibt man den so... den typ von C&C)


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

5/10 

Erkenn da kaum was =/


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

10/10
btw kenne deinen ava vor dem garnimmer - aber ich weiß noch, iwas war da auf dem bild zu sehen, so klein unten rechts glaub ich, entweder ein <3 oder ein richtiges Herz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

7/10 weil er mich nervös macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Btw, Bankchar ist für mich dieser Applepinguin :/ So hast du die bei mir eingeprägt =)


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

8/10

Was denn für ein Apple Pinguin ?


----------



## Zez (24. August 2008)

*bewertet Bankchars Ava*
Hattest du nichtmal einen Pinguin als Ava? Wenn nicht, dann habe ich dir andauernd einen falschen Avatar zugeordnet oO verdammt :/
*bewertet Bankchars Ava*


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

8/10

Doch da liegste schon richtig, hatte mal einen, aber wusste jetzt nicht was du mit Apple Pinguin meinst ^^


----------



## Minastirit (24. August 2008)

9/10 klick klick ^^ ey mach meinen monitor nicht defekt ! EY .. die will nid aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## RaidingFire (24. August 2008)

Dein Ava tippt sich gleich durch mein Monitor oO
9/10 

Die Rechnung für den neuen Leptop schick ich dir bald..^^


----------



## Alanium (24. August 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

10/10 :pP


----------



## Zachrid (24. August 2008)

5/10 weil ich nicht weiß, was ich darin sehen soll.



VuLIoM schrieb:


> kann den typ nirgends zu ordnen ... erinnert mich iwie an kane(schreibt man den so... den typ von C&C)


Was natürlich daran liegen könnte das es Kane *ist*...


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Das soll undertaker sein!^^

6/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Das soll undertaker sein!^^
> 
> 6/10


ich erkenne da keinen undertaker ! oO 6/10


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ich erkenne da keinen undertaker ! oO 6/10


jetz aber du gorilla!7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> jetz aber du gorilla!7/10


ne man ich erkenn da keinen undertaker oO


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ne man ich erkenn da keinen undertaker oO


Man muss aber jetzt da sein!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Man muss aber jetzt da sein!!!!!!!!!!!


nope man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 erklärs mir mal bei icq schnell wird zuviel gelaber hier^^


----------



## Bankchar (24. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

Don't like animes sry,nicht mein geschmack 6/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Don't like animes sry,nicht mein geschmack 6/10


ahhh, ein undertaker 9/10


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> ahhh, ein undertaker 9/10



aah, ein gorilla 8/10


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

lüliges smiley 8/10^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Der Undertaker kriegt von mir 10/10


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> Der Undertaker kriegt von mir 10/10


Ich mag dein smiley xD 10/10

jaaa undertakers show bei summerslam war geil^^


----------



## whenlightbreaks (24. August 2008)

ein undertaker, aber nur weil ich den kerl nicht mag 6/10


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

whenlightbreaks schrieb:


> ein undertaker, aber nur weil ich den kerl nicht mag 6/10


der hat wohl immer deinen lieblingswrestler verdroschen^^

naja Thrall kriegt volle PUnktzahl 10/10


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> *der hat wohl immer deinen lieblingswrestler verdroschen^^*
> 
> naja Thrall kriegt volle PUnktzahl 10/10


Die bocken auch nur angst wenn sie die Friedhofs Symphony hören,dan hauen die alle schon ab,hab paar shows geguckt immer wenn der kam haben die gesichter verzogen usw^^


----------



## LordofDemons (24. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Die bocken auch nur angst wenn sie die Friedhofs Symphony hören,dan hauen die alle schon ab,hab paar shows geguckt immer wenn der kam haben die gesichter verzogen usw^^


und deshalb kriegt er nochma 10/10 

und du hast nicht bewertet hol das sofort nach ich will meine 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit nach der bewertung: BOOOOOJA


----------



## Saytan (24. August 2008)

10/10 da haste die ^^


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## chopi (25. August 2008)

Bankchar,dein Pinguin hat mir besser gefallen !
Die ist irgendwie eigenartig o.O
7/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

tanzende milchtüte ^^

10/10


ps: die 2 befummeln sich net die umarmen sich nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

wegen anime 6/10 aber weils lesben sind +3punkte xD 9/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

6/10

da sieht man nicht wirklich viel


ps: ich sagte doch die befummeln sich nicht!! die umarmen sich nur!!!!1111einseinself


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zez (25. August 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Bankchar,dein Pinguin hat mir besser gefallen !
> Die ist irgendwie eigenartig o.O
> 7/10


Schau, wir sind der gleichen Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10
Und dein Pinguin war einfach toll :O


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

macht einen voll verrückt o0

6/10


ps: hab nun mein altes L ava wieder^^


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

2 anime lesben > l ^^
8/10 .. misa>kiral>l ... ich bleib dabei


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

10/10

katze ftw


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

Hah ich war mit meinem neuen Ava hier noch gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@Vorposter 5/10, der kuckt so doof :>


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2008)

hmm 8. kriegste mal^^


----------



## Retow (25. August 2008)

7/10 denn kenn ich irgendwo her  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Retow


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

White-Frost schrieb:


> hmm 8. kriegste mal^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




@Vorposter: 4/10 ich erkenn da nix o.ô


----------



## Retow (25. August 2008)

8/10 sieht cool aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich hab mal mein normales profilbild reingehauen sieht besser aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mfg
Retow


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

das tier sieht irgendwie aggresiv aus o0

7/10


----------



## White-Frost (25. August 2008)

hmm sein gesichtsausdruck is nich so meins^^ 5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2008)

1/10
Halbes Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

6/10

der orc sieht komisch aus o0


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (25. August 2008)

10/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

der Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Klunker (25. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ist das net von hellsing?

8/10


----------



## Klunker (25. August 2008)

8/10 jap ist von hellsing


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

Buuh 2/10 ;>


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

naja .. 3/10 
wie ging das lied von den ärtzen schon wieder?
ich bin dagegen .. egal wofür ihr steht ich bin dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

8/10 für die katze :>


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

mach mein bildschirm nid futsch du du .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10
erinnert mich an lucky star irgendwie


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

10/10 mroooow =^-^=


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

zombies? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schaut lustig aus .. aber mag das mybuffed bild mehr *grr*
9/10


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> zombies?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das mach ich hier aber nicht rein.
Immernoch 10/10 *schnurrr* :x


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

ich mag zwar keine Zombiefilme aber das Bild ist cool

8/10

Ach ja, dein mybuffed ist echt *grrr*   
Wann hast denn Geburtstag und gehörst auch zur Truppe mit der 2 auf dem Rücken?


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

1000/10 - Das Ava ist uber! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


November :/


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Wie die Leute schon wieder anfangen die billigen Anmach-Sprüche zu klopfen.. wo wer der Thread mit Buffed ist keine Singlebörse? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10, wer is das?


----------



## Qonix (25. August 2008)

Das Ava ist nicht schlecht aber da der Blick auf auf die Sig fällt und was ich da sehe gibt 1000 Minuspunkte also:

-993/10

edit: immer diese Zwischenposter


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

9/10

das ist Kamui shiro von X-1999


----------



## Xelyna (25. August 2008)

8/10 süß!
Das ist Kamui Shiro aus X ^-^

/e: zu lahm -.-


----------



## Mab773 (25. August 2008)

7/1o
kanns nicht richtig erkennen ;(


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Was ging denn jetzt an wen ey.. voll verwirrend. Qonix Bewertung ging an Kamui und Xelys an den Hasen oder was? -.-"

8/10 bescheuert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

8/10
@ Siu versteh das auch net so^^


----------



## Gwynny (25. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 8/10
> @ Siu versteh das auch net so^^


 10/10 gefällt mir, bin Firefox-nutzerin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

man erkennt einfach nicht wirklich was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber ist immer noch das selbe (ein hexer mit nem stab) was mich immer an dich erinnert darum 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

Siu schrieb:


> Wie die Leute schon wieder anfangen die billigen Anmach-Sprüche zu klopfen.. wo wer der Thread mit Buffed ist keine Singlebörse?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



nur weil sie so geile haare hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ja ich find die cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber so ist das leben .. schöne frauen werden immer zugespammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wers nid glaubt soll mal mybuffed die beliebtesten profile anschauen .. 90% davon ist ein leerer blog aber mit ner frau als ava *hust*
aber find Xelyna's Gästebuch irgendwie toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Barius (25. August 2008)

8/10 

Lieb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraxos (25. August 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Meine Hackfresse braucht Ihr nicht zu bewerten, möchte ja nicht das Ihr blind werdet!!


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

X/10

hast ja gesagt wir sollen deins nicht bewerten o0


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

ahh schon wieder anime 2/10 ^^


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

du blöder anime hasser!^^

auch wenn dein ava recht hat da gehört auch der i net explorer hin

5/10


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

2/10 wo hin gehört der?


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ins mülleimer natürlich

5/10


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

nur weil ich anime net mag kannst mir ja dann auch 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja kriegst jetzt nen bonus punkt 3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich bleib trotzdem bei 5/10^^

ps: und nun ruhe wir wollen doch nicht spammen hier o0


----------



## MiniMinie (25. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10

sieht irgendwie komisch aus  o0


----------



## xxkabalxx (25. August 2008)

Das Animebild muss man schon überbewerten 11/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ihr mit euren "lesbenbonus" nur weil es aussieht als ob sie sich befummeln o0

die umarmen sich nur (sind aber trotzdem lesben)

4/10

von was ist das? o0


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Alanium (25. August 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

juhu ich kann mal ala's avatar bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 xD


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Gorillas ava.....

8/10!


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

hmm 6/10 sry >.< death note fänd ich besser :>


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

naja es geht^^ wollt eignedlich ein strawberry panic ava aber ich find kein gutes -.-

ps: hab death nOte aber in meiner signatur^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> naja es geht^^ wollt eignedlich ein strawberry panic ava aber ich find kein gutes -.-
> 
> ps: hab death nOte aber in meiner signatur^^


jo^^ aso das is gar net dieses strawberry panic? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

nö das ist Mai-Hime

das ist strawberry panic:

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/3401923/strawb...panic_opening_1


----------



## xxkabalxx (25. August 2008)

Lesbenbonus^^  Sieht doch jeder das die Blonde nur hilft weil die andere sich verschluckt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

die hat sich net verschluckt die blonde (shizuru heißt sie) umarmt die andere nur (die andere heißt Natsuki)

mom ich such schnell volllbild raus

so habs gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Lesben wuähähähähähäähhää 10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lesben wuähähähähähäähhää 10/10


lol XD ich glaub melih fühlt sich jetz iwie verarscht XD 8/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> lol XD ich glaub melih fühlt sich jetz iwie verarscht XD 8/10



jop fühl ich mich weil ich ständig gesagt hab das sie sich net befummeln aber er hat recht das sind lesben o0


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. August 2008)

Gorilla ftw 9/10 ^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> lol XD ich glaub melih fühlt sich jetz iwie verarscht XD 8/10


doofer affe geben tarzan undertaker 8/10 gorilla wird zu junglenutte degradiert!!!

7/10

edit:du olelr zwischenposter!!!

6/10^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> doofer affe geben tarzan undertaker 8/10 gorilla wird zu junglenutte degradiert!!!
> 
> 7/10


wOOt ?!?! zomfg olololol 6/10 ! xD


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> wOOt ?!?! zomfg olololol 6/10 ! xD


no rl?roflkopter ahcja hab überigens heute mein acc wiederbekommen,morgen zock ich wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^
7/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

blöder daziwschenposter

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> no rl?roflkopter ahcja hab überigens heute mein acc wiederbekommen,morgen zock ich wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


server??? 5/10, kenn ich net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und wenns so nen zeugs is wo lurock hört mag ichs net ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10

gorilla !!!


ps: wuhu 1.100 beiträge^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> server??? 5/10, kenn ich net
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


mein main ist auf proudmoore^^

lesben 10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

undertaker kriegt generell 10/10


----------



## Rhokan (25. August 2008)

: ugly : !! 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

diese komische gesicht gefällt mir irgendwie net ....

6/10


blöder dazwischenposter -.-

4/10


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

0/10 manga ist kiddy bäh


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

0/10 weil du nix hast

und auch keine ahnung hast hirni


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Rapdef7233 schrieb:


> 0/10 manga ist kiddy bäh



hahahahaha *prust*


haste mal animes gesehen auser yu gi oh oder pokemon? wenn nein dann sei still


0/10 kein ava


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

hab mir paar pornos davon reingezogen ist voll der schrott, das ugly gesicht 0/10 och son kiddy


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

22 und mangas alles klaro, beruf kinderpsychologe? die haben doch angst vor dir bei dein aussehen ui ui uiiiii


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Rapdef7233 schrieb:


> hab mir paar pornos davon reingezogen ist voll der schrott, das ugly gesicht 0/10 och son kiddy



omg......

so ein 14 jähriger notgeiler hentai gucker o0

das passt zu dir 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





angst haben die vor mir nicht die sagen zu mir ich wäre wie ein großer bruder zu ihnen also -.-


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Geh doch gepflegt ins Bett. 
Wer so einen Bullshit von sich gibt, der hat a) keine Ahnung von Mangas und b) noch nie einen guten oder richtigen Manga/Anime gesehen. Aber alleine die Tatsache, dass du dir ein Hentai reingezogen hast, zeugt davon, dass du wahrscheinlich selber ein Kiddy bist.. tippe auf 12 oder 13 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Find die Frauen toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Rapdef7233 schrieb:


> hab mir paar pornos davon reingezogen ist voll der schrott, das ugly gesicht 0/10 och son kiddy


wieso kriegen so deppen nich gleich nen bann?

0/10

danke jetzt wurde schon alles gesagt BTT


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> omg......
> 
> so ein 14 jähriger notgeiler hentai gucker o0
> 
> ...


hey ! nix gegen 14 jährige XD 10/10 für LoD^^


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

du meinst dich wohl selber wah


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

du meinst dich wohl selber wah


----------



## Siu (25. August 2008)

Und du bist jetzt gemeldet. Ich denke eine 1-Wöchige Pause tut dir ganz gut oder ein PermaBan

0/10 > weil kein Avatar, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

so ein idiot o0


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

0/10 weil du nix hast weder XXXX noch n ava


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

und gemeldet


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

kein problem für mich ich kann mir 10000000 namen machen ich komm wieder keine sorge wow for life,manga kiddys haha und kinderpsychologe


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

lol no chance mit deinem melden^^
0/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

jetzt hört mal auf, melden und gut is >.< hinterher is der thread geschlossen :<


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> lol no chance mit deinem melden^^
> 0/10


yeah inetexplorer im müllkorb 8/10 dreck n zwischenpost

der affe kriegt nur 5/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Rapdef7233 schrieb:


> kein problem für mich ich kann mir 10000000 namen machen ich komm wieder keine sorge wow for life,manga kiddys haha und kinderpsychologe



ahja

1. du hats wohl keine ahnung hentais angucken und ein wenig pokemon udn dann sagen du hats hier ne ahnung und dann zu mir kiddy sagen!?

2.ja und? ich hab wenigstens ein beruf und werd später kein scheis beruf haben


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> yeah inetexplorer im müllkorb 8/10 dreck n zwischenpost
> 
> der affe kriegt nur 5/10


wooot  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10

gorilla ftw^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> gorilla ftw^^


juhu :> 8/10 kriegst mal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

sein finger stört mich ansonst würd ich höher wählen aber so 5/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

7/10


ps: ach der troll ist nicht mehr da^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> sein finger stört mich ansonst würd ich höher wählen aber so 5/10


omenno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   und ich hab dir 10/10 gegebn =(


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

weil du so traurig bist 7/10


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

Dat ist ein Scheissberuf haha keine Ahnung diese frau ts ts td


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> weil du so traurig bist 7/10


juhuuuuuu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 0/10 wo nix is


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Spoiler



Depp


inc 

0/10 für nix 
edit: pöser zwischenposter 7/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

das ist kein scheis beruf das ist viel besser als müllman oder straßenkehrer zu werden o0



ps: welche frau?


----------



## Thoraxos (25. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (25. August 2008)

Melih, erwisch ich dich wieder beim spammen ?^^
5/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

8/10

stimtm aber nur weil man wieder so ein 13 jähriger troll kommt und natürlich meint animes udn mangas sein was für kiddys und ich hätte nen scheis beruf o0


----------



## Rapdef7233 (25. August 2008)

melih dachte du bist ne frau


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

guck mal mein rl bild in mybuffed an dann siehste es o0


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> stimtm aber nur weil man wieder so ein 13 jähriger troll kommt und natürlich meint animes udn mangas sein was für kiddys und ich hätte nen scheis beruf o0


bist du wirklich kinderpsychologe?? :> need help xD aber erst morgen bin jetz weg, bis dann


----------



## Thoraxos (25. August 2008)

habe ich ne 5 oder 8 bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Azareus One (25. August 2008)

Es gibt nun mal 



Spoiler



Deppen


, da kann man nix dran änder ^.^

btt: ich geb mir selber schonmal 0/10 ;D


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

0/10 ich seh keine ava ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

ich bewert mal thoraxos du kriegst ne 5/10 isn bisschen klein

edit: pöse zwischenposter

anime kriegt natürlich 10/10


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Lesben ftw <3 10/10?stresst es dich langsam?^^

edit:lod du zwischenposter !1#+<dfuisfdsfuvwsrolfes mimimimiimimi 

10/10


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

10/10 fürn undertaker


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Lesben ftw <3 10/10?stresst es dich langsam?^^
> 
> edit:lod du zwischenposter !1#+<dfuisfdsfuvwsrolfes mimimimiimimi
> 
> 10/10



nö^^

weil es auch stimmt die 2 sind auch lesben aber die befummeln sich nicht die umarmen sich nur o0


----------



## Bankchar (25. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

4/10 weil ichs ned kenn und es langweilig ist


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> nö^^
> 
> weil es auch stimmt die 2 sind auch lesben aber die befummeln sich nicht die umarmen sich nur o0


okay 10/10 an die lesben die sich befummeln!

edit:an die zwischenposter:ihr habts geplant ne?ihr wollt mich mobben!


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

6/10

hmm kenn das auch nicht obwohl ich ziemlich viele animes kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




bah saytan -.-

8/10

is mir egal was du dir zwischen den beiden vorstellst o0 von mir aus kansnte denken das  Shizuru (die blonde) natsuki in die hose greift


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

lesben 10/10 und ja wir wollen dich mobben^^

*mob raushol*


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

6/10

schafft ihr eh nicht mir ist es egal was ihr drunter vorstellt^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> schafft ihr eh nicht mir ist es egal was ihr drunter vorstellt^^


die wollen mich mobben nicht dich,
und shuzuzu greift der anderen lesbe in die eier,so richtig?trotzdem 10/10^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

mir is das wayne ob die lesbisch sind ich mag animes einfach^^

Undertaker 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> die wollen mich mobben nicht dich,
> und shuzuzu greift der anderen lesbe in die eier,so richtig?trotzdem 10/10^^



seit wann haben frauen eier?

du meinst shizuru greift natsuki in die mumu o0


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

standard 9/10 und das du immernoch da bist wundert mich wolltest du nichtmal fort?^^
is nur ne frage ich mag dich ^^


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> seit wann haben frauen eier?
> 
> du meinst shizuru greift natsuki in die mumu o0


muss uach mal gesagt werden!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

bei saytan sin se in der schule noch nicht so weit XD

undertaker 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> standard 9/10 und das du immernoch da bist wundert mich wolltest du nichtmal fort?^^
> is nur ne frage ich mag dich ^^



wann wollte ich weg?


@saytan...

so is es!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (25. August 2008)

ich meinte lordofdemons du böser zwischenposter


----------



## Saytan (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> bei saytan sin se in der schule noch nicht so weit XD
> 
> undertaker 10/10


jop in der 10 sind wir erst bei hunden und so.Ich bin auch voll unschuldig und so


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> ich meinte lordofdemons du böser zwischenposter



ich weiß ich bin ganz ganz pöse!!!!!


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

ach kamui ich will dich mobben, jetzt ehrlich

aber der undertaker krieget wieder 10/10 aufgrund von saytans unschuld und so

edi: hä wer is da pöse ich poste nich dazwischen aber ihr

anime kriegt standartraiting


----------



## Minastirit (25. August 2008)

10/10 so krank das es wieder gut is


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

miau kriegt 5/10 weil zu viele user katzen als ava haben aber du warst vorreiter also naja du kriegst dann doch 10/10


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

ich mag dieses gesicht nicht o0

6/10^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

This is LSD-Face say hello to LSD-Face

10/10 für Anime


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

immernoch 6/10 o0


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> immernoch 6/10 o0


jetzt bewerts mal besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 für lesbian action


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

aber nur wenn du zugiebst das sie sich nur umarmen und keine nummer schieben^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das est der beweiß das die blonde (shizuru) die anderen (natsuki) nur umarmt


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> aber nur wenn du zugiebst das sie sich nur umarmen und keine nummer schieben^^


das ich das zugeben muss????
das sieht man sogar (ich wollte grade man mit 2 n schreiben Oo)


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> das ich das zugeben muss????
> das sieht man sogar (ich wollte grade man mit 2 n schreiben Oo)


hab das vollbild edidiert und da sieht man das sie sich nur umarmen^^


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hab das vollbild edidiert und da sieht man das sie sich nur umarmen^^


ich hab auch nie was anders behauptet


----------



## Melih (25. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> ich hab auch nie was anders behauptet


aber die anderen o0

bei dem bild versuchen die grad ne nummer zu schieben aber nicht bei mein ava^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. August 2008)

jo hmm genau mehr kann ich da ned sagen


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

lordofdemons biste noch da?^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> lordofdemons biste noch da?^^


jo bin cih ab jetzt besser pn weil das wird OT so wie ich mir das denke XD


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> jo bin cih ab jetzt besser pn weil das wird OT so wie ich mir das denke XD


10/10

lod kom mal in den nachtschwärmer!!!^^


----------



## LordofDemons (26. August 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> lod kom mal in den nachtschwärmer!!!^^


ähh da stand nix auser 

undertaker kriegt 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

6/10

ist net so toll aber hats ein 3 punkte dazu bekommen weils ein anime ist ^^


----------



## Gwynny (26. August 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. August 2008)

3/10

Man erkennt viel zu wenig :->


----------



## Barius (26. August 2008)

6/10

Sig: 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (26. August 2008)

recht langweilig 4/10


----------



## Melih (26. August 2008)

8/10

der I net exploerer gehört auch ins mülleimer :>


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

10/10 die 2 lesben > das was du mal drin hattest^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

rwrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sieht richtig gut aus iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Cybersquall (26. August 2008)

geil xDDD der afffe ist echt hammermäßig ^^ 9/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (26. August 2008)

squall is doch auch einer aus final fantasy, oder nicht?? 9/10


----------



## BurnInHell (26. August 2008)

joa affe 08/10 .. aber nur weil ich die Planet der Affen 5ologie so toll finde ^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

als frau is das bild vlt noch "nunja" aber für mich ... nen typ und ein komisches feuerchen 5/10


----------



## Rhokan (26. August 2008)

9/10


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> 9/10


amon amarth ist geil 9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. August 2008)

9/10 klingt lustig .. titel würd 20/10 geben xD


----------



## Huntermoon (26. August 2008)

katzen ftw, in dem sinne 10/10


----------



## Saytan (26. August 2008)

find ich lolig 8/10


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Syane (27. August 2008)

10/10 <3 Anime


----------



## Melih (27. August 2008)

8/10

sieht schick aus wenn du mir aber sagen könntest was für ein anime das ist dann würde ich dir 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (und worum es bei dem anime geht^^)


----------



## Huntermoon (27. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

lol 6/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

jaaa IE in müll!! 10/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Affiger Affe ^^

7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

startrekkiger startrek avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mh 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

der affe is cool aber der stinkefinger sehr pööööööse deswegen 5/10


----------



## Bankchar (27. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> der affe is cool aber der stinkefinger sehr pööööööse deswegen 5/10


woooot 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmpf 4/10 das nervt mit dem touch xD deine signatur is besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. August 2008)

du affe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

ich muss zerstööööööören .... ich will ein braver junge sein doch das verlangen holt mich ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## DoMar (27. August 2008)

mein alter karter sah fast genau so aus deshalb 10/10


----------



## Sorzzara (27. August 2008)

Bisschen dunkel aber schön böse ... 9/10


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. August 2008)

sexey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 hehe

so mal mybuffed text geschrieben ..


----------



## Cybersquall (27. August 2008)

Das Kätzchen ist soo süß ^^ 
10/10
 @BuffedGorilla ja ist aus Finals Fantasy 8 hatte es durchgespielt *stolz sei* ^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Cybersquall schrieb:


> Das Kätzchen ist soo süß ^^
> 10/10
> @BuffedGorilla ja ist aus Finals Fantasy 8 hatte es durchgespielt *stolz sei* ^^


final fantasy is geil ^^ 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## Niranda (27. August 2008)

weniger ist doch mehr =)


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. August 2008)

Niranda schrieb:


> weniger ist doch mehr =)


hm??? 0/10 oO


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

5/10 pööser affe


----------



## Lurock (27. August 2008)

So ists fein! Immer in den Müll damit!
9/10 Punkten.


----------



## SeelenGeist (27. August 2008)

7/10 
Naja, lustig, aber fehlt der "Kick". :<


----------



## Bankchar (27. August 2008)

5/10

was ist das ?_?


----------



## Sedraku (27. August 2008)

Find ich sau jut 8/10


----------



## Alanium (27. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

9 2/3 von 10


----------



## Xamthys (27. August 2008)

7/10

sieht nettaus aber erkennen tu ich da nicht viel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. August 2008)

Das ist das Wappen der 'Vereinigten Föderation der Planeten'


----------



## Tabuno (27. August 2008)

sieht gut aus 7/10


----------



## Tahult (27. August 2008)

IE ist genau da, wo's hingehört... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Dancing Teddy 9/10


----------



## FueGo シ (28. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Ich mag Gobbos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

7/10
Und da ich ein absoluter DBZ Fan bin, krigst einen Punkt zusätzlich. Also:

*8/10* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Tabuno (28. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (28. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Xelyna (28. August 2008)

Immer noch 1000/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Igi (28. August 2008)

Irgendwie hat dein Avater irgendwas Mystisches an sich xD 10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## Tabuno (28. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. August 2008)

10/10

Sehr schön^^


----------



## picollo0071 (28. August 2008)

2/10


----------



## ManicK (28. August 2008)

Hübsch   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10


----------



## Sorzzara (28. August 2008)

Coole Aussage. 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

schötze ma das soll warhammer sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn nid syr ^^
8/10 finde schaut gut aus


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Bin noch derselben Meinung wie vor 5 Monaten!


Lurock schrieb:


> Muschis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.


----------



## Death_Master (28. August 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Bin noch derselben Meinung wie vor 5 Monaten!



^^ passt perfekt zu meinem vorposter .. darum sind wa glaubs bei 5/10  oder so ..
@lu .. du weisst ich darf keine muschi in meinen ava tun sonst kommt zam und wird noch wütender 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

10/10

katzen ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

10/10 anime lesben 4tw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 anime lesben 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


i loled rly hard

10/10


----------



## Lurock (28. August 2008)

Gefällt mir nicht wirklich... =/
5/10 Punkten.


----------



## Toroxx (28. August 2008)

Thoor schrieb:


> i loled rly hard
> 
> 10/10



Man... es is Zorro! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

10/10 weil es selbst gemacht ist .. leider durch den buffed "komprimierungsdingens" etwas in der quali verschlechtert ...


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> katzen ftw
> 
> ...


----------



## Minastirit (28. August 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 10/10 anime lesben 4tw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

Man nennt es Shoujo Ai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10

katzen halt ....hatte selber mal eine ^^


----------



## Syane (28. August 2008)

10/10 und mein ava is aus "Shingetsutan Tsukihime" um auf deine Frage von leztens nomma zu antworten.

So editiert ..is sone art Gun/war Anime ...Ansonsten auch gepaart mit Mysterie und blutig etwas ..aber nich so wie in Hellsing z.b


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

wenn du schon mal dabei bist kansnt mir ja auch gleich sagen was für ein anime art das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (wär nett von dir)

btw: 10/10

edit: ah ok


----------



## Wray (28. August 2008)

9/10 weil nicht beide blond sind ... lol^^


----------



## Alanium (28. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

9/10


@wray

ist doch egal o0


----------



## Bankchar (28. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Melih (28. August 2008)

von welchen anime ist das? o0

8/10

kenn das zu gut das wenn man zbs bei nen chessburgen reinbeißt immer was rausfliesst o0


----------



## Bankchar (29. August 2008)

7/10

Ist von Lucky Star


----------



## Rabengott (29. August 2008)

Sieht zimlich frustrierend aus...

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

passt zum namen aber bisle langweilig .. 7/10


----------



## Raqill (29. August 2008)

Katzööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. August 2008)

schaut irgendwie komisch aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber hat was 9/10 ..


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

10/10

katzen ftw!!!


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

tittengrapsch aufnahme 10/10


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

7/10

und shizuru (die blonde) umarmt sich eh nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

ja aber dafür kukt Natsuki irgendwie komisch^^


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

natsuki ist überrascht deswegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raqill (29. August 2008)

7/10 nich so ganz mein Ding


----------



## Vraelus (29. August 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (29. August 2008)

9/10

Prison Break ist cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (29. August 2008)

10/10 das ist so knuffig!!

Prison Break ist cool ja:

Strophe (Azad):
Ich bin für dich da und wenn hart folgt auf hart.
Ich werd tun was ich tun kann - bin ins Grab.
Durch die Hölle und wieder zurück.
Gemeinsam ans Ziel, auch wenn niemand uns hilft.
Gib nicht auf!
Bruder, ich bin da wenn du mich brauchst.
Denk an mich, und im dunkeln geht ein Licht auf.
Werd dir Flügel verleihn', wenn du an mich glaubst.
Alles aus, doch mein kleiner Schimmer blitzt auf.
Flieg mit mir.
Was du brauchst, liegt in dir.
Du darfst nur deinen Glauben an dich nie verliern'!
Kopf hoch!
Eines Tages, Bruder, alles wird gut!
Ich bin der dich wider aufbaut!
Falls du mich rufst, geb ich Kraft und erleichtere dir deine Last!
Was du nicht alleine schaffst, schaffen wir zusamm'.
Bleib tapfer!
Sprich ein Gebet.
Halt durch.
Verlier dich nicht und du wirst sehn:

Refrain (Adel Tawil):
Ich hol dich da raus!
Ich glaub an dich, so wie du an mich glaubst!
Ich hol dich da raus!
Du kannst immer auf mich zähln!
Halte noch aus!
Ich weiß, die Zeit hier scheint still zu stehn, doch schon bald werden wir in Richtung Freiheit gehn! (2x)

2. Strophe (Azad):
Was auch kommt, glaub mir, was auch kommt:
Ich werd deine Stütze sein, wenn Last aufkommt.
Trag dich weiter, wenn du nicht mehr kannst, führ dich ans Licht.
Geb dir Mut, wenn alles schmerzt und für dich zerbricht.
Ich bin da in dunklen Tagen um dir Trost zu schenken.
Bin der Ansporn um dich aus der Schlucht hoch zu kämpfen.
Ich bin mit dir, wenn du nicht verzagst und dich nicht aufgibst.
Ich bin da! da bis dein Traum aufgeht!
Halt dich an mir fest!
Ganz egal wo du bist!
Kämpf, Bruder! Das ist leben - es gibt nichts geschenkt!
Du musst tun, was zu tun ist!
Finde dein' Weg!
Geh! Tu es und sei mutig!
Junge, es geht!
Halt dir mich vor Augen!
Ich bin immer für dich da und erleichtere dein' Pfad auf dem Weg nach draußen!
Du kennst mich nicht, doch ich kenn' dein Problem.
Ich bin Hoffung, mein Freund, bitte halt mich am Leben!

Refrain (Adel Tawil):
Ich hol dich da raus!
Ich glaub an dich, so wie du an mich glaubst!
Ich hol dich da raus!
Du kannst immer auf mich zähln!
Halte noch aus!
Ich weiß, die Zeit hier scheint still zu stehn, doch schon bald werden wir in Richtung Freiheit gehn!

Bridge:
Eins für immer!(Azad)
Ein unsichtbares Band hält uns für immer fest zusamm'. 
Keine Schwerter, keine Flammen können uns jemals entzwein'!
Wir sind Brüder und werden für immer Brüder sein!!
Ich hol dich raus!
Ich hol dich da raus!
Halte noch aus!
Du wirst sehn', du kannst zähln auf mich!(Azad)
Ich hol dich raus!
Ich hol dich da raus!
Halte noch aus!
Du wirst sehn', du kannst zähln auf mich!(Azad)

Refrain:
Ich hol dich da raus!
Ich glaub an dich, so wie du an mich glaubst!
(du wirst sehn'!)
Ich hol dich da raus!
Du kannst imer auf mich zähln!
(du wirst sehn', du kannst zähln auf mich!)
Halte noch aus!
Ich weiß, die Zeit hier scheint still zu stehn,
(halt dein' Kopf hoch, Bruder!)
doch schon bald werden wir in Richtung Freiheit gehn!
(flieg mit mir!)


----------



## Melih (29. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

10/10 "will mit kuscheln" lalalala ...


----------



## Raqill (30. August 2008)

7/10 immer noch die katzööö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. August 2008)

lucky star .. 20/10


----------



## Bankchar (30. August 2008)

10/10


----------



## xFraqx (31. August 2008)

6/10 weil Anime..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

hehe 8/10


----------



## Nerimos (31. August 2008)

10/10 erfrischen anders (im Gegensatz zu meinem  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

warhammer <.<

6/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

10/10 death note :>


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2008)

5/10 du pöser gorilla


----------



## Rhokan (31. August 2008)

8/10     mein firefox spinnt zur zeit : O


----------



## Bankchar (31. August 2008)

6/10


----------



## Melih (31. August 2008)

9/10

lucky star!


----------



## Minastirit (31. August 2008)

dn 9/10


----------



## Alanium (31. August 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (31. August 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Tabuno (31. August 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> 5/10 du pöser gorilla


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. August 2008)

Perfekt. Firefox ftw!

10/10


----------



## Lurock (31. August 2008)

10/10 Punkten.


----------



## LordofDemons (31. August 2008)

Homer 10/10


----------



## Tabuno (1. September 2008)

10/10!


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Opera ftw! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

10/10 opeRAAa 4tw .. hast du recht^^

ahja und der vogel passt wenigstens zum namen
vlt ein grösseres bild hintun da (also grösserer rabe) aber sonst passts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (1. September 2008)

10/10 mrooow =^-^=


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

dein mybuffed bild 50000000/10
das hier 10/10 raise the death ! *sich auf todesritter freut*


----------



## Raqill (1. September 2008)

7/10 immer hab ich dich wenn ich hier mal wieder posten will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## JimJam (1. September 2008)

10/10, aber nur weil ich mich dafür interessiere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

zwar guck ich kein naruto an sieht aber nice aus 

10/10


----------



## Vercon (1. September 2008)

Sagt mir nix, sieht aber stylisch aus

8/10 ^^


----------



## Melih (1. September 2008)

Vercon schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix, sieht aber stylisch aus
> 
> 8/10 ^^



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Note (nicht die ganze handlung lesen nur den anfang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

is das selbe manga wie bei meiner signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: 7/10 das kätzchen sieht komishc aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rabengott (1. September 2008)

Hm, spricht mich nicht an. 

6/10


----------



## Alanium (1. September 2008)

Recht langweilig aber +5 Rabenbonus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2008)

Bild: 8/10
Signatur(Auch wenns nicht gefragt ist^^) 15/10


----------



## Thraslon (1. September 2008)

7/10 würd ich dir dafür mal geben, ganz schick^^


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

7/10 

katzen boss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (2. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (2. September 2008)

8/10

lucky star 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

kira aber schaut irgendiwe öde aus das bild hmm 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2008)

kaatze 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

mülleimEEEerrr
9/10
neue ie ist für arsch .. p0rn filter .. klar hat opera seit einiger zeit sowas .. nennt sich verlauf löschen etc nach xy tagen ..
setzt das auf 0 und es löscht bei jedem klick auf exit alles ...

windoof klauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nunja bei mir löscht es das jeden tag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spart platz xD


----------



## Strongy (2. September 2008)

süße mietze 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. September 2008)

pet ot the spongeb0b

hmm mau mau mau mau -.- hdf garry ! 8/10


----------



## Toroxx (2. September 2008)

Miau?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 - aber nur weils ne Muschi is! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dentus (2. September 2008)

Hrm...war ja schon n paar mal jetzt der Avatar....besser wird der auch ned 7/10


----------



## Qonix (2. September 2008)

Yeah, wenn das nicht Alfred ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. September 2008)

firefox ftw 9/10


----------



## Klunker (2. September 2008)

Arthblöd  7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## drummen (2. September 2008)

Seras Victoria ftw

9/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. September 2008)

Njoar, ganz schick

7/10


----------



## Next Exitus (2. September 2008)

Star Trek 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Rhokan (2. September 2008)

N bissl doofes format, aber der masterchief is halt ub0r k3w1 :- P 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (2. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Black Muffin (2. September 2008)

Amon Amarth
6/10


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

Kakashi

der ist eienr der coolsten typen in naruto^^


8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (3. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Xamthys (3. September 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (3. September 2008)

7/10 *streichel*

Edit: 8/10.... hab mich verschrieben...sry


----------



## Xamthys (3. September 2008)

10/10 Gary is geil!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. September 2008)

katzen ftw 10/10


----------



## Melih (3. September 2008)

ugly arthas!!!!

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (3. September 2008)

2/10 =)


----------



## Sam1202 (4. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Strongy (4. September 2008)

lustiger affe!! 8/10


----------



## Mr.Igi (4. September 2008)

GARY ^^ 9/10


----------



## Odme (4. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Was is das im Mund des Hai`s?^^
> 
> 
> 6/10



Das ist n Taucher ^^° Ja n bissl dunkel dafür... denn hätt ich doch den bissigen Delfin nehmen sollen...


----------



## Alion (4. September 2008)

Mr.Igi schrieb:


> GARY ^^ 9/10



6/10 Nichts besonderes, Modelviewavatare sieht man oft.


----------



## Stoffl (4. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Rhokan (4. September 2008)

1/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (4. September 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaKiPa (4. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Nerdy! (4. September 2008)

7/10 

Ist das nicht Magic..? Glaub das war son Kartenspiel...


----------



## David (4. September 2008)

Hässlicher gehts wohl kaum, 0/10


----------



## Mondryx (5. September 2008)

Aus welchem Film war das noch? Naja, ganz lustig^^

6/10


----------



## Einsam (5. September 2008)

7/10
aber irgetnwie nidlich ^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

der dicke is aus austinin powers und der goldstander

und 7/10


----------



## Sam1202 (5. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

ee da sis ne 10 mein ava is der ingebrif von niedlichkeit ^^


----------



## Qonix (5. September 2008)

Chopper ist cool.

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

der pew pew typ der die tür nicht aufbekommt auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (5. September 2008)

0,006 / 10

Meine Mouse mag keine Katzen!


----------



## Minastirit (5. September 2008)

deine mouse ist aus metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ausserdem jagt meine katze nur fliegen is ja kleiner stubentieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Maus die wir mal getestet haben hat sie Ignoriert und ist weggelaufen -.-^^


----------



## Rexo (5. September 2008)

finde den niedlich ^^


----------



## Tabuno (5. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Dracun (5. September 2008)

9/10...aber nur wegen der "Nieder Mit IE"- Aussage^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Goldene Zeiten
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

10/10 weil Kleinkinder im Avatar nichts anderes verdient haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (6. September 2008)

ähm nimms mir nich übel aber ich steh auf sowas nich
1/10


----------



## Melih (6. September 2008)

7/10

was sollm ma dazu sagen?^^


----------



## David (6. September 2008)

0/10


----------



## Melih (6. September 2008)

hmmm .....der sieht irgendwie komisch aus

3/10

ps: wenn du ein aniem hasser bist und mein ava net bewerten willst musst ja nicht hier rein schreiben....


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2008)

2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorad (6. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm .....der sieht irgendwie komisch aus
> 
> 3/10
> 
> ps: wenn du ein aniem hasser bist und mein ava net bewerten willst musst ja nicht hier rein schreiben....



0/10 ist auch eine Wertung. Und wie White Frost z.B. nicht auf Bundeswehr/Militär Avatare steht so steht David evtl. nicht auf Anime. Gleiches Recht für alle.Das die Leute immer gleich den Emo schieben müssen ...

Back2Topic:

8/10 weil der IE wirklich der hinterletzte Schrott ist


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> deine mouse ist aus metal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL XD von einer Maus Weg .......... lol XD na ja aber dass mit dem Fliegen Fangen ist Doch praktisch im sommer ? dass machen meine 3 süßen Katzen auch  auch ^^


----------



## Strongy (6. September 2008)

8/10.... finde den frosch einfach cool...


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

10++++++++++710


Ich mag Gerry einfach^^


Spongebob 4ever^^


----------



## Melih (6. September 2008)

Thorad schrieb:


> 0/10 ist auch eine Wertung. Und wie White Frost z.B. nicht auf Bundeswehr/Militär Avatare steht so steht David evtl. nicht auf Anime. Gleiches Recht für alle.Das die Leute immer gleich den Emo schieben müssen ...



hmm hab ich geweint? nein

btw der hat mich angeschriben mit pm udn gesagt das er keine ava sieht deswegen hat er 0/10 gemacht.....

@dracus

9/10


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

Das heißt *Dracun*^^ net Dracus^^

7/10 soll zwar anime sein... aber kennen tu ich den net^^


----------



## Pc-freak (6. September 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2008)

wtf is das nen frosch ? 6/10 o.o


----------



## Syane (6. September 2008)

1/10  mag den IE


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2008)

und ich mag kein anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## lolwut (6. September 2008)

ahaha der ist geilbin aba gleich für internet explorer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Tabuno (6. September 2008)

maario ! 10/10


----------



## EspCap (6. September 2008)

11/10!einself
Mozilla ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (6. September 2008)

8/10, hat was.^^


----------



## Dracun (6. September 2008)

10/10

Aber nur weil du den Mut hast dich uns *sabbernden, Ohne-Frauen- Dahin-Vegetierenden* zu zeigen^^

*sfg*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Zauberer
via FoxyTunes


----------



## LordofDemons (6. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (6. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmm hab ich geweint? nein
> 
> btw der hat mich angeschriben mit pm udn gesagt das er keine ava sieht deswegen hat er 0/10 gemacht.....
> 
> ...


Dazu muss ich aber sagen, dass ich Anime trotzdem kindisch & scheiße finde.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

0/10


----------



## Rhokan (7. September 2008)

Was kann man dem fiesen Fettsack geben außer 10/10?


----------



## Cybersquall (7. September 2008)

Geschrieben isses geil und das Zeichen drunter ist auch hammer ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## David (7. September 2008)

9/10, FFIX und X waren aber toller als der mit Squall. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lolwut (7. September 2008)

LOL WASS SOLL DAS DER GEILLE SUMMO IS HAMMER 10/10


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

Mario!

8/10


----------



## Pc-freak (7. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Melih (7. September 2008)

frosch!

ich mag frösche...am meisten aber die schenkel.....

7/10


----------



## Cruzes (7. September 2008)

Ohja Death Note... sehr schön und L / Kira als Sig.
Nur en bissl.. nja zu "trist" aber trotzdem 8/10 pkt.


----------



## Dracun (7. September 2008)

10/10


war noch nie da und lässt viele Vermutungen offen...einfach nur genial^^


----------



## LordofDemons (7. September 2008)

standart wertung für süße kinder 1000000000000000³/10


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

Geht's noch? Gleich in 2 Threads Off Topic? 

/reported


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

> Geht's noch? Gleich in 2 Threads Off Topic?
> 
> /reported



War doch ganz lusitg, reg disch nischt so auf, schätzelein!


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (8. September 2008)

Das is provokation vom feinsten, ich geb dir ´ne Stunde, bis der Account gesperrt ist.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

*zustimm* 

@ Topic: 10/10^^


----------



## Rexo (8. September 2008)

ich geb dem 5min ^^

und 8/10


----------



## Müllermilch (8. September 2008)

netter chopper oder wie man ihn schreibt xD 10/10!


----------



## Bankchar (8. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

0/10
Hässlich.


----------



## Melih (8. September 2008)

3/10

und ich dachte du siehst keine ava bilder o0


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

0/10.
Du beschäftigst Dich ja immernoch damit.


----------



## Minastirit (8. September 2008)

fetter typ Igit -.-
1/10


----------



## Dracun (8. September 2008)

10/10

find das rwar einfach nur cool^^...die Katze is einfach mega süß^^


----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Der Spielmann
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Bankchar (8. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Qonix (8. September 2008)

süss  10/10


----------



## Alion (8. September 2008)

9/10 Hau die Türe zu Brei.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (8. September 2008)

7/10. Ist der Selbstgemalt oder so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JimJam


----------



## Alion (8. September 2008)

7/10 ganz nett


nee, ich bin eine Pfeife im malen. ^^


----------



## lolwut (8. September 2008)

Dreaneis sind imba die sollten hordler sein 

for the horde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## David (8. September 2008)

7/10 - Mario ist mir sympathisch.


----------



## Alanium (8. September 2008)

*David bewert* 8/10


----------



## Rexo (8. September 2008)

10/10 !!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. September 2008)

10++++/10

is halt chopper^^



----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Der Junge Siegfried
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Osse (9. September 2008)

süßer fratz.

7/10


----------



## Tabuno (9. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## David (9. September 2008)

0/0


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

5/10

neutrale stimme da ich den typen da leider nicht kenne -.-


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

Pingus .... muss... widerstehen.... dem.....Vogel.... *args*

7/10 >.<


----------



## Natsumee (9. September 2008)

7.5/10^^


wtf was ist mit dir los?^^


----------



## Tabuno (9. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> 0/0


bist echt der hammer tauchst hier nach 2 jahren wieder so auf und machst am laufenden band sinnlose posts
wahrscheinlich dein bann abgelaufen
@ pingu 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (9. September 2008)

@ Tabuno : 10/10




Natsumee schrieb:


> 7.5/10^^
> 
> 
> wtf was ist mit dir los?^^



Ja dein Pingu steht so in der position , als ob er mir was verkaufen will...wie aufm basar oder so >.<

ja ..ich weiss... *sigh*  ich laber bullshit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (9. September 2008)

Schönes Bild, etwas blass ... 8/10


----------



## cybergamer (9. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Xamthys (9. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Karzaak (9. September 2008)

löööl Was hat die Katze denn genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



heftig, heftig.

schaue alle 100 Jahre in den Thread hier mal rein und jedesmal sehe ich irgend ein verschicktes Katzendingens.

10/10 süss und verpeilt, was will man mehr


----------



## Pc-freak (9. September 2008)

0/10 Bush ? WTF


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

möge bush in frieden ruhen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "mein schatzzzzzz"
9.5/10

grml zwischenposter 4tl ..
ehm 3/10 hasse frösche aber find blau gut .. = +3 blau -10 frosch


----------



## Rhokan (9. September 2008)

> 0/10 Bush ? WTF



Das Bild ist ein bisschen zu klein, ich such mal nach nem größeren, dann verstehst du es auch^^

edit: Hier das Bild in groß:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9/10 Für die Katze!


----------



## Minastirit (9. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> möge bush in frieden ruhen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



e meint: entlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (9. September 2008)

9/10 Amon Amarth  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybersquall (9. September 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Draenei , und sie ist Sääääääxy
also 10/10


----------



## Drornur (9. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tabuno (9. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2008)

9/10 FF4tw


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Cybersquall (10. September 2008)

Der sieht übel aus der typ 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (10. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dracun (10. September 2008)

9/10


Geiles Ava von Chopper^^


----------------
Now playing: Schandmaul - Folk you
via FoxyTunes


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

8/10
So, hab wieder mal n neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (10. September 2008)

8/10 ... war sicher eine menge arbeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alanium (10. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

> 8/10 ... war sicher eine menge arbeit biggrin.gif


Jo.. gar ned so einfach diesen Rahmen zu kriegen, den kann man zwar ausm Blizzforum rauskopieren, aber da sind alle Ebenen gesperrt.. kA wie die das gemacht haben^^

Achja: 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. September 2008)

worge ftw 9/10


----------



## EspCap (10. September 2008)

9/10, sieht lolig aus^^


----------



## Mehades76 (11. September 2008)

9/10

erinnert mich ans questen im silberwald 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Healguard (11. September 2008)

1/10
Ich hasse Autos


----------



## Urengroll (11. September 2008)

5/10

Kann ja jetzt schlecht schreiben, das ich Blondinen hasse.
Aber Gwen is ja schon vergeben, deswegen 5 Punkte....................^^


----------



## Arathnas (11. September 2008)

5/10 weil ich nich weiss was das ist^^


----------



## Tabuno (11. September 2008)

soo geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (11. September 2008)

8/10 , Die Message ist korrekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier is ma mein neuer ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arathnas (11. September 2008)

link > all ;P
10/10


----------



## Rhokan (11. September 2008)

lolz 10/10


----------



## Vincious (11. September 2008)

9/10

...bin gespannt auf bewertung :-O ...


----------



## Klunker (11. September 2008)

0/10 wo inichts sit kann nichts bewertet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Mag meistens kein Anime/Mangas ^^ 5/10


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mm geb dier ne 8/10
edit:

<--wer das nicht niedlich findet der hat ein herz aus stein ^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

6/10

fand den alten besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

echt ??dan moment ^^ find den alten auf cooler


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

und nu bewerte mein ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps: 10/10 passt einfach zu dem titel ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. September 2008)

10/10 manga wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

hmmm welches ava is besser? mein jetztiges 

oder mein früheres lesben ava?^^


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hmmm welches ava is besser? mein jetztiges
> 
> oder mein früheres lesben ava?^^



lesben ava ganz klar^^

und komm wider ma in den nachtschwärmer is so nix los ohne dich....


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

mom mach mein lesben ava wieder drauf udn ich komm in den nachtschwärmer um mit euch zu spamen äh zu reden


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

10/10 einfach weil ich animes mag^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

lesben und tittenbonus oder was?^^

ps: 7/10


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

ne für titten bonus müsst schon sowas drauf^^

klick me


----------



## Ti_Zero (12. September 2008)

Ich mag sie zwar immernoch nicht, aber das find ich wiederum niedlich ^^ 8/10


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> ne für titten bonus müsst schon sowas drauf^^
> 
> klick me



war ja klar das du sowas postest ...


@vorposterin

6/10

ein wenig klein sonst hätt ich es besser bewertet


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> war ja klar das du sowas postest ...




naja hatte probs was zu finden das für son öffentliches forum geeignet ist^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> naja hatte probs was zu finden das für son öffentliches forum geeignet ist^^



hättest ja einfach per pm schicken können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (12. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> hättest ja einfach per pm schicken können
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimmt... versuche das nächste ma daran zu denken^^


----------



## Minastirit (12. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (12. September 2008)

10/10

Einfach genial die Katze^^...i liebe das Rawr^^



putzig putzig^^


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

für sowas kann man nur 10/10 geben^^


----------



## Chrither (12. September 2008)

Hiho , juhuu erster Post bin neu hier !
Wow ich mag Animes/Mangas deswegen 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (12. September 2008)

Na dann willkommen bei den buffedflameforen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: 5/10 sieht ganz ok aus


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

tt ava > anderes kak ava teil
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

sagte doch nur wegen dem titten udn lesben bonus <.<^^

ps: 10/10 katze ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (13. September 2008)

3/10 ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wray (13. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

10/10 Southpark roxx :>


----------



## Rhokan (13. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Glun (13. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Amon Amarch ! 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. September 2008)

hm schaut ganz nett aus 8/10


----------



## Melih (13. September 2008)

Dein gorilla ava war besser <.<

4/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dein gorilla ava war besser <.<
> 
> 4/10


aber der gorilla war ganz pöse !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. September 2008)

gorilla > so ein kak teil
hmm 4/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (13. September 2008)

soo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Strongy (13. September 2008)

9/10.... 10/10 bekommst du nur nicht weil der so pöse schaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (13. September 2008)

10+++/10

Ich liebe Gerry die Schnecke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arathnas (13. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## EspCap (13. September 2008)

Leet!
10/10 :>


----------



## Targuss (13. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. September 2008)

öder zwerg ^^ 6/10


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

Aber es ist MEIN zwerg ;-)

7/10


----------



## Strongy (14. September 2008)

dann geb ich DEINEM zwerg mal 8/10^^


----------



## Targuss (14. September 2008)

Wow ^^

Gary owns all 10/10


----------



## Dracun (14. September 2008)

9++/10


I liebe Zwerge^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (14. September 2008)

10/10^^


----------



## Vanía (14. September 2008)

ich mag keine affen... 6/10


----------



## Manoroth (15. September 2008)

8/10 ich mags iwie aba ka warum^^


----------



## Jenny84 (15. September 2008)

8/10 nicht nett aber dann erspart man sich hier ab und an mal das schreiben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

mag japan zeichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

wie putzig ^^
need katze !!^^
10/10


----------



## Minastirit (15. September 2008)

fellknäuel eh ich meine chopppeeerrrrr



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10

Find nami besser *g* aber der kleine is irgendwie süss^^


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

hab irgent wo einen ava wo sie einen wut anfahl bekommt das siehtz geil aus muss ihn aber erst suchen


----------



## Jenny84 (15. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> mag japan zeichen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


japan zeichen wurde für kurze zeit ersetzt durch underworld hyprid mensch-vampier-werwolf


----------



## cybergamer (15. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

8/10, sieht ganz lustig aus. :]

<- In diesem Kopf entstehen diese tollen Beiträge, also her mit der 0!


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

4/10

mal was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## valfaris92 (15. September 2008)

schick^^ mag Mangas bzw. Animes
7/10


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Boo,mini boo und ...hmmm...patrick?! wtf!!

8/10


----------



## mookuh (15. September 2008)

ich mag manga/animes 
von daher 8/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Vanía schrieb:


> ich mag keine affen... 6/10


w00t wie kann man keine affen mögen xD hehe die kuh bekommt....9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 weils auch en tier is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und lustig ausschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Dönertiergorilla :>

10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Dönergorillla :>
> 
> 10/10


hrhr DÖÖÖÖÖNEEEEEEEER :> hmm 8/10, death note is besser ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> hrhr DÖÖÖÖÖNEEEEEEEER :> hmm 8/10, death note is besser !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



stimtm nicht!

Anime Shoujo Ai ist besser auserdem hab ich death note in meiner signatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. September 2008)

4/10 !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> stimtm nicht!
> 
> Anime Shoujo Ai ist besser auserdem hab ich death note in meiner signatur
> 
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 komm lieber ersma skype on! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jajaja internet explorer in müll !!! 10/10


----------



## Kangrim (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> komm lieber ersma skype on!
> ...



Der Gorilla passt einfach zu dem User ich weiß nicht warum xD
10 / 10


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

ja mom ^^

ps:


@kangrim

Die Pöse katze aus Azumanga Daioh oder ?^^

10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Der Gorilla passt einfach zu dem User ich weiß nicht warum xD
> 10 / 10


what 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm dann geb ich halt diesmal 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (15. September 2008)

nice kein böser finger mehr 9/10


----------



## David (15. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> nice kein böser finger mehr 9/10


=) hmm merkwürdiger avatar, kopf von oben o_O 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> =) hmm merkwürdiger avatar, kopf von oben o_O
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



10/10 
Hat mich direkt an Angela Merkel erinnert...


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> 10/10
> Hat mich direkt an Angela Merkel erinnert...


haha 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hm naja zwerg...5/10 =( steh net so auf zwerge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> haha
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Muss mal was anderes Rein tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Zwerg hdro...

4/10


----------



## Strongy (15. September 2008)

8/10 finde ich ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

miau, 8/10 patrick is cooler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Strongy (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> miau, 8/10 patrick is cooler
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



1. 9/10... der guckt immer noch so pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. aber patrick ist so dumm


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> 1. 9/10... der guckt immer noch so pöse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


der guckt doch nich pöse !!!! o_O


----------



## Bexor (15. September 2008)

8/10 xD


----------



## Strongy (15. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> der guckt doch nich pöse !!!! o_O



dann schaut er eben böse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: @ vorposter: 8/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (15. September 2008)

7/10 ^^ ich bin mal weg für heut, noch moonlight gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bis dann


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

10/10

DÖNER!


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

wo is dein Light abgeblieben -.- 8/10
<--neuer Death Not fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> wo is dein Light abgeblieben -.- 8/10
> <--neuer Death Not fan
> 
> 
> ...



Anime shoujo ai ist beeeeessser!


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Anime shoujo ai ist beeeeessser!



Teletubbies > all >Anime!


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

muss ich das kennen??
Death Not ,One piece und Love Hina reichen mie rim moment ^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> muss ich das kennen??
> Death Not ,One piece und Love Hina reichen mie rim moment ^^



Shoujo ai ist ein anime genre und keine anime serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@den hdro player da

Anime > all > Haimist  > Drornur ^^


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Shoujo ai ist ein anime genre und keine anime serie
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Bilbo owned euch alle!


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2008)

Thinkiwinki trifft Drornur kritisch Dronur stirbt^^


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Bilbo owned euch alle!




der kann eh höchstens nur eiertritte machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drornur (15. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> Thinkiwinki trifft Drornur kritisch Dronur stirbt^^



Er hat mich ja auch geknuddelt..


----------



## Melih (15. September 2008)

Drornur schrieb:


> Er hat mich ja auch geknuddelt..



gz!


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (16. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2008)

Wenn jetzt noch Musik kommen würde ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Glun (16. September 2008)

8/10

shit IE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag das komplette bild besser


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

Irgendwie pixelig. 6/10


----------



## Sankero (16. September 2008)

6/10 Irgendwie haarig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scyen (16. September 2008)

Sankero schrieb:


> 6/10 Irgendwie haarig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



7/10 irgendwie glubschig oO


----------



## Markon78 (16. September 2008)

8/10 nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

muschis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Natsumee (16. September 2008)

9/10 abendessen ^^


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

9/10 Pinguin( mag die kleinen kerlchen)


----------



## Minastirit (16. September 2008)

will mich aber nid ficken -.- bäh
7/10 weil der so ein varkaktes grinsen hat -.-


----------



## Manoroth (16. September 2008)

hey lass gin in ruhe ders n netter psychopath^^


----------



## Huntermoon (16. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

gail, 9/10


----------



## valfaris92 (16. September 2008)

ui sehr schön^^

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (16. September 2008)

valfaris92 schrieb:


> ui sehr schön^^
> 
> 9/10



Patrick + Booh (oder wie er geschrieben wird) = Lustig
9/10


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Azumanga Daioh <.<

10/10


----------



## Maltztrunk (16. September 2008)

7/10 kenn den manga nicht


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

Mai-Hime ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




6/10

geht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (16. September 2008)

2/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (16. September 2008)

10/10, da gehört er hin der IE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (16. September 2008)

Ich dachte des wär ne Erdkugel ^^


ne stirn? 5/10


----------



## Valenth (16. September 2008)

10/10 - what else?


----------



## Melih (16. September 2008)

0/10

wo nichts ist....


----------



## David (17. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Ich dachte des wär ne Erdkugel ^^
> 
> 
> ne stirn? 5/10


Das sind meine 360 waves (mein Kopf). ^^

2/10
Mag kein Anime. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (17. September 2008)

5/10

und guten morgen.


----------



## Dracun (17. September 2008)

10/10


Der Blutige Pfad Gottes... ein geiler Film^^


----------



## _Miche_ (17. September 2008)

Mist, falscher Thread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Aber hübscher Bub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

2/10 Mag kein Reggae :x


----------



## German Psycho (17. September 2008)

nicht schlecht. düster mag ich. aber bist du mehrere? ;-)

8/10


----------



## Xelyna (17. September 2008)

German schrieb:


> nicht schlecht. düster mag ich. aber bist du mehrere? ;-)
> 
> 8/10


Das ist meine Gäääng *lach* (;
Hmm..leider nicht mein Typ 6/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. September 2008)

is mir iwie soo düster  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenns zombies sind 8/10 :O


----------



## Manoroth (17. September 2008)

9/10 ich mag gorillas^^


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. September 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 9/10 ich mag gorillas^^


<3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 pöser spruch ! 7/10^^


----------



## Natsumee (17. September 2008)

der schaut aber irgendwie als hätt er was gemacht

7/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (17. September 2008)

pinguuuu 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (17. September 2008)

Gorillas... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
niedliche tiere... vorallem diddy kong;-)
8/10


----------



## Jegan (17. September 2008)

Ein eigenes Bild. Auch mal was anderes. 7/10


----------



## IchMagToast (17. September 2008)

Manoroth, deiner is geilxD 10/10


zu dem über mir, 8/10, nicht viele haben sich selber als avatar^^





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (17. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gored (17. September 2008)

9/10 ich liebe dieses strichmänchencomics !!!!


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

7/10   sieht gut aus, aber so farblos ^^


----------



## Winn (17. September 2008)

10/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Muggu (17. September 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (17. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Muggu (17. September 2008)

9/10

amon amarth is geil^^


----------



## Minastirit (17. September 2008)

psyco hase oO macht mir angst^^
8/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (18. September 2008)

Ich liebe katzen 10/10


----------



## -schattenrose- (18. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> Ich liebe katzen 10/10



Hübsche Frau...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Finde den Avatar aber ein wenig klein.
*9/10*


----------



## valfaris92 (18. September 2008)

hmm^^ geben wa mal

6/10^^


----------



## DanB (18. September 2008)

Lustig, ist das ein selbst gemaltes bild(?), muss ja nicht von dir sein. Gibts das auch in größer, damit man vllt alles genauer erkennt??
Bewertung: 7/10


DanB

P.S.: Wo gibt es diese Strickcomics??


----------



## jeya (18. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 herrliche szene


----------



## Jegan (18. September 2008)

Sorry, ich mag das Ei nicht. Also nur 2/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

ein ei hmm .. hmm ..
lecker rühreier mit speck hach .. 9/10

e meint: ein bär der zu faul ist .. kommt mir bekannt vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Crackmack (18. September 2008)

10/10 diese Tiere und so vergessen wie die heissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. September 2008)

10/10    Darth wader ftw


----------



## Tabuno (18. September 2008)

nicht nett ! 2/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

ie = müll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

*werbung für seinen mybuffed blog mach* omg lesen xD


----------



## Dracun (18. September 2008)

Verdammt^^........wie oft soll ich deinen ava noch bewerten^^



10++++++++++++++++++/10


Ich vergöttere einfach das Rawr^^



----------------
Now playing: Unheilig - Luftschiff
via FoxyTunes


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

*happy* hehe *happy* ... xD

10/10

vlt mach ich bald eins meiner katze mit dem Rawr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schaut ja fast gleich aus das dicke katzen vieh *g*


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

gumoi schrieb:


> Tausche meinen healdudu 447 abh. 11.6k life und 1698 healboni(suche ein pvp equipten Frostmage oder meele schamie oder auch ein tauren Hunter oder Undead schurke möchte keine weiblichen Chars)
> ICQ: 457764000


 /report

P.s danke an den modi der das weg gemacht hat


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

ich mag die serie nicht.. aber die Zähne find ich toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. September 2008)

bist du oder?^^
naja 8/10 hast halt kein frauenbonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Och menno... 
immer hör ich frauenbonus hier, frauenbonus da... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
pffffff
Katzenbonus... 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ollivan (18. September 2008)

hmmm soso da_lolo...oder sollte ich besser sagen..mister T?! xD
8/10 weil du so ne schnute ziehst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

hmmm....
Ich glaub du musst ins bett, klein Ollivan.
Auch Jediritter müssen morgen um 8 aufstehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für des bild 7/10 weil ichs in Groß kenne  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

hmm 1/10 finde ich irgendwie schwul das bild, sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

wo nix is kan man nix bewerten 0/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

chopper^^ 8/10


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

pff chopper 10/10
KIZ auch 10/10
!


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Hab meins ein wenig aktualisiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wo nix is kann man nix bewerten..0/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Hab meins ein wenig aktualisiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


 meinste "this is sparta" oder sollte die schrift noch blinken oder sowas?^^


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Ursprünglich hat die die Farbe gewechselt......
scheiß teil^^ ich machs auf neutral, ohne farbe wechseln...


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

iwie fänd ich "this is da_lolo" besser *g*


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Hey! danke für die idee meister  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

joa tu das ma, dann bewert ich dein ava^^ xD


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Also hab jetz ma versch. sachen schnell mit Paint gemacht.. iwann kommt dann signatur mit bild etc^^
Welches von den Dreien?


----------



## Rexo (18. September 2008)

nummer 3


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

da_lolo schrieb:


> Also hab jetz ma versch. sachen schnell mit Paint gemacht.. iwann kommt dann signatur mit bild etc^^
> Welches von den Dreien?


mh ich weiss net, iwie hat die mitte was, wegen dem durchgestrichenen und "überarbeitetem" text xD


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

Beim ersten BIld kann ich die Schrift auch noch Schwarz-rot anstatt Rot-schwarz machen


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

überlegts euch^^ ich geh jetzt ws tv total gucken..

....
super, ich werd jetz shcon mit sparta vom olli (n freund, Hier: ollivan) verarscht weil ich nen recht guten körperbau hab etc, und er sich des vollgut vorstellen könnte wie mein kopf auf dem spartaner ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

2 mit etwas kleinerer schrift, sodass die schrift nicht ins gesicht geht


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

naja, meist isses ja so, dass man den sparta kopf auf iwas packt, du kannst ja für ne sig oder sowas dann echt deinen kopp auf so nen spartiaten körper machen xD


----------



## da_lolo (18. September 2008)

So... feddich..
Morgne bekomm ich wieder Photoshop und dann wird die sig gemacht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

7/10 ^^


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

hmm.. lolo

irgendwie etwas komisch...
ohne schrift sahs irgendwie bissl gangsterlike aus und jetzt klebt nen nerd-spruch drauf ;D

6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. September 2008)

ich find des net nerdig... aber egal^^
hm nette dame, aber die schaut mich böse an... 8/10^^


----------



## Yuffie_xD (18. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm nette dame, aber die schaut mich böse an^^



kein Wunder, bist ja auch KIZler...


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2008)

rrr.......ne frage an das bild hat die morgen schon was vor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (19. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

Rexo schrieb:


> rrr.......ne frage an das bild hat die morgen schon was vor
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die frage hatt ich auch grad ;P
@vorposter 7/10


----------



## valfaris92 (19. September 2008)

xD
8/10


----------



## Manoroth (19. September 2008)

10/10 mag buu und patrick^^


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

8/10

ganz witzig ;D


----------



## Squarg (19. September 2008)

7/10 ganz nett hab Zelda aber nie gespielt ^^


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

9/10 find den witzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pc-freak (19. September 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bl00ddr41ner (19. September 2008)

Squarg schrieb:


> 7/10 ganz nett hab Zelda aber nie gespielt ^^



wh000000000000000aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarht?

schande über dich ! Und deine Nachfahren ! Du hast sie mit diesem Post besudelt!!!
just kidding 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ Pcfreak ewpew? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

link lalalalala
*soad mitsing* lalala
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Link, will come to town 
Come to save the Princess Zelda 
Ganon took her away 
Now the children don't play 
But they will when Link saves the day 
Hallelujah! 

Now Link, fell up your hearts 
So you can shoot your sword with power 
And when you're feeling all down 
The fairy will come around 
So you'll be brave, and not a sissy coward


----------



## Strongy (19. September 2008)

9/10... cool du hast ne neue sig...


----------



## flyer41 (19. September 2008)

"Garyig"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  10/10
Ich find den Kerl cool^^


----------



## Strongy (19. September 2008)

8/10... vielleicht könntest du die katze noch ein bisschen größer aufnehemen.... 

irgentwie hab ich erst einmal nicht 10/10 für gary bekommen.... irgentwie seltsam das er so beliebt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ti_Zero (19. September 2008)

5/10, ist zwar süß, aber irgendwie mag ich das ding nich ^^ (zufrieden?)


----------



## Strongy (19. September 2008)

Ti_Zero schrieb:


> 5/10, ist zwar süß, aber irgendwie mag ich das ding nich ^^ (zufrieden?)



jo, DANKE^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

achja und 9/10


----------



## da_lolo (19. September 2008)

10/10 weils Gary ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## flyer41 (19. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> irgentwie hab ich erst einmal nicht 10/10 für gary bekommen.... irgentwie seltsam das er so beliebt ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jeder mag Gary im inneren, das ist ein Physikalisches Gesetz!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (19. September 2008)

Strongy schrieb:


> 9/10... cool du hast ne neue sig...



ay 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


is doch putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 mag ferals 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (19. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## cerna karkulka (19. September 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## psychomuffin (19. September 2008)

10/10 !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (19. September 2008)

meow wie süß hrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## antileet (19. September 2008)

bisschen schlicht aber sonst ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10!


----------



## psychomuffin (19. September 2008)

4/10 :/


----------



## David (19. September 2008)

Liegt das an mir, oder hast du kein Avatar? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (19. September 2008)

dürfte an dir liegen

http://www.buffed.de/forum/uploads/av-141196.jpg


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

jetz wurden se alle 3 ausgelassen ohhh
die dame wieder 9
der schädel 3
der typ über mir 5


----------



## da_lolo (20. September 2008)

Nicht miene art... wobei es bisschen von nem heal-priester hat wenn er tot ist^^
6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (20. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Tabuno (20. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## psychomuffin (20. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Das is ja sowas von unfair da darf man net schlecht bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## White-Frost (20. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Das is ja sowas von unfair da darf man net schlecht bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


gell des wär immer gleich beleidigend rl bilder als ava nein nein nein
8/10


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2008)

Hm...7/10, ganz cool, und es passt zum Name 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Worg Warg oda was auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## mookuh (20. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## David (20. September 2008)

7/10, die Kuh ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. September 2008)

8/10
der haarschnitt erinnert mich an meinen freund^^


----------



## Dalrogh (20. September 2008)

Hi, 
meine 2 Avatare die ich in mehreren Foren benutze wurden mir letztes WE verboten -.-

Seht selbst und äußert euch mal dazu: Mein 1. Avatar

Danach stellte ich folgenden online : Mein 2. Avatar

Auch den sollte ich gleich wieder entfernen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stell die Bilder lieber net direkt rein sonst bekomm ich nur schon wieder ärger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: könnt ruhig klicken alles Jugendfrei...


Edith sagt: 7/10 für Muhkuh...


----------



## riesentrolli (20. September 2008)

nimmse den da




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:
hmm 0 ava 0 punkte

0/10


----------



## Dalrogh (20. September 2008)

ach nö dann lieber den: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2008)

> Worg Warg oda was auch immer biggrin.gif
> 6/10


Das heisst Worgen, Worgs sind diese Wölfe^^
Lolig, 7/10


----------



## David (20. September 2008)

7/10

Hat was ^^


----------



## Sjukdom (20. September 2008)

5/10 sag ich einfach mal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cerna karkulka (20. September 2008)

10/10...wenn ich mehr geben könnte, würd ich´s tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reyna 6187 (20. September 2008)

10/10
sehr einprägend, wenn man das Lied dazu kennt^^

Oh nein....jetzt hab ich wieder mit dem Ohrwurm zu kämpfen 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jegan (20. September 2008)

Kann da nichts mit anfangen. Aber sieht nicht mal schrecklich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also 6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (20. September 2008)

Eisbär 8/10


----------



## Crackmack (20. September 2008)

Lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Jegan (20. September 2008)

Der Witzbold
Der Witzbold sucht sich auf einer Funny-Gif-Seite eine Windows-Fehlermeldung oder ein Comicbild mit mindestens drei Sprechblasen. Hauptsache das Bild ist verzerrt und man kann den Text nicht lesen.

Motto: hmpffff.... Ich bin sooo lustig.

Erinnert mich stark dadran. Aber da es ganz witzig ist: 6/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (20. September 2008)

des is ja so süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## SaW120 (20. September 2008)

WEiß ja nich ob das du bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber geb dir ma 7/10...wg der schlechten quali xP


----------



## Ti_Zero (20. September 2008)

Bin ich ^^

8/10 für den schönen körper ^^


----------



## SaW120 (20. September 2008)

najö dann dafür, dass du extra foto reinstellst 9/10 :>


----------



## Dracun (21. September 2008)

10/10


Elfenlied...is einfach nur genial^^


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Kinder sind schnuckelig, 10/10.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

6/10


ps: so ahb neues ava aber größer sieht das eigendlich viel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

Weiber <3
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ps:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist die richtige größe von mein ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D132 (21. September 2008)

Hmm ich find es sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus 8/10 =)


----------



## mookuh (21. September 2008)

nice ich geb dir 8/10


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

9/10 mal wieder für die Kuh. ^^
Boah deine Icons in der Signatur sind ja mal viel mehr als meine. ^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

6/10 :>


----------



## mookuh (21. September 2008)

7/10 die gefallen mir i wie^^
@david jo mir gefällt halt vieles


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

7/10

muh!



edit: wer die vergrößerte ansicht von meinen ava sehen will einfach pm an mich


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

Sexi xD
7/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sexy xD
> 7/10




4/10 :O


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

10/10 lesben bonus^^


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

8/10

beleidigungsbonus!


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

@manoroth: Miiiichhh??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(( xD 6/10


----------



## Glun (21. September 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 cs wahr ne schöne zeit :>


----------



## Jokkerino (21. September 2008)

Rock on 10/10
Jup
www.mousesports.com auch


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

@glun

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BuffedGorilla (21. September 2008)

hehe 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (21. September 2008)

5/1o


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

6/10 :>


----------



## mookuh (21. September 2008)

beim zweiten mal hinschauen wirds besser^^
9/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

[IMG=http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/2947/d8b1ac2048b1bd6110a7a87qm0.th.jpg]

damit schaut es am besten aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gigafabi (21. September 2008)

Ist das nur bei mir so oder ist da nur ein "Bild nicht vorhanden" x ? 
1/10


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

ist nur bei dir so ich sehe das bild ....


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

nach wie vor 10/10 mit lesbenbonus 12/10^^


----------



## TheWolfSeba (21. September 2008)

3/10 der hat mich beleidigt^^


----------



## Gigafabi (21. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> ist nur bei dir so ich sehe das bild ....



Ah, jetzt gehts:

@Lesbenbild^^ 10/10

@ Über mir 8/10    Orc´s kommen immer gut


----------



## Melih (21. September 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

hmm ja schick 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (21. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (21. September 2008)

jau deins is auch cool 7/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

6/10

!!!!!


ps: shoujo-ai an die macht!


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. September 2008)

auch yuri genannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

bei shoujo ai ist eher die liebe und gefühle das wichtigste 
bei Yuri da ist eher der sex im vordergrund


----------



## Manoroth (22. September 2008)

da kennt sich wer aus^^


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

klar wiso nicht? ^^


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Melih unser Yaoi-Experte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

nene bei Yaoi und shounen-ai kenn ich mich nicht so sehr aus nur bei Yuri und shoujo-ai 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (22. September 2008)

Iehh!


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Hmm ka 8/10


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

Naja, ist halt nen sabber-heini ^^ 7/10


----------



## SaW120 (22. September 2008)

9/10 :>


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

Elfenlied! 

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

7/10

ugly arthas!


----------



## Ti_Zero (22. September 2008)

^love it 9/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

6/10 :/

meiner meinung nach zu klein


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (22. September 2008)

7/10 sieht gut aus, aber man erkennt halt net genau was es sein soll


----------



## Strongy (22. September 2008)

8/10... leider kann man die kleine schrift unten nicht lesen....


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

gary!!! 9/10


----------



## Xamthys (22. September 2008)

10/10...nice ^^


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

10/10

lolcat!!!


----------



## Kangrim (22. September 2008)

Hmm naja irgendwie nice 10/10


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

8/10 :>


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Anime und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (22. September 2008)

9/10



> 8/10... leider kann man die kleine schrift unten nicht lesen....



Twilight of the Thunder God steht da


----------



## Melih (22. September 2008)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (22. September 2008)

beim dritten mal wirds noch besser ^^ 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

druide mit rinderwahn? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 ^^


----------



## White-Frost (22. September 2008)

mein gott diese katze glaub die hab ich mittlerweile 10 mal bewertet und wahrscheinlich 5 mal anders XD 7/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. September 2008)

kommt etwa hin 
komisches ding abr finds irgendwie gut '^' 9/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (22. September 2008)

Nette Signi aber nicht ganz soo nettes Bild 7/10


----------



## Lurock (22. September 2008)

Da fehlt der Sound... so ein schönes, untermalendes "Krack, krack, krack,..."... 
Nya, Spaß beiseite, der Film ist echt gut, aber der Ava an sich ist schon etwas... naja...
8/10 Punkten.


----------



## Crackmack (22. September 2008)

Bier Simpsons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Manoroth (23. September 2008)

10/10 Darth vader^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. September 2008)

fürchtbar nett, der spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Melih (23. September 2008)

ugly arthas o.0

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

nerf arthaZ ! nun hat er noch ugly face -.- der wird imba
9/10


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

ist das deine katze?
10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (23. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## Minastirit (23. September 2008)

Jenny84 schrieb:


> ist das deine katze?
> 10/10



nid ganz kuk im my pet thread dann siest meine kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jenny84 (23. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> nid ganz kuk im my pet thread dann siest meine kitty
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ja ich weiss hab die dann auch eben gesehen. ich mach heut abend oder jetzt gleich ein paar bilder rein


----------



## David (23. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Buffalosoldier (23. September 2008)

Ich find das korrekt bist doch du oder?
8/10

Mein altes wurde gelöscht... Findet ihr das gerechtfertigt?


----------



## Kaaper (23. September 2008)

Buffalosoldier schrieb:


> Ich find das korrekt bist doch du oder?
> 8/10
> 
> Mein altes wurde gelöscht... Findet ihr das gerechtfertigt?



wenn man das alte kennt JA

jetziges 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (23. September 2008)

Sehr geil 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (24. September 2008)

10/10 Animes und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. September 2008)

Lollig 10/10^^


Aber wie war denn das alte i kannte es net^^...hat noch jmd en screen eventuell davon oder kann mir mal derjenige des alte mal zu kommen lassen^^


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> Aber wie war denn das alte i kannte es net^^...hat noch jmd en screen eventuell davon oder kann mir mal derjenige des alte mal zu kommen lassen^^



10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

glaub mir das alte bild war nix lustiges, umsonst wurde es nicht gelöscht


----------



## MuuHn (24. September 2008)

Der Spruch is geil 8/10 ^^


----------



## Glun (24. September 2008)

9/10 :>


----------



## Xamthys (24. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Xamthys (24. September 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (24. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

10/10, wenn wir das den Politikern noch beibringen können gehts Deutschland schon um einiges Besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

8/10

jetzt hätte ich beinahe wegen der sig noch minuspunkte gegeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## werbaer (24. September 2008)

9/10, is wohl wahr..


----------



## Tahult (24. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schön stumpf.
10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (24. September 2008)

crazy tanzbär kriegt 7/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Muggu (24. September 2008)

finde die sprüche irgendwie gay^^ 3/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

sieht ganz nett aus

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (24. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Battletanker-Kargath (24. September 2008)

Kaaper was bringt das wenn du stets als zweiter ne Bewertung bekommt...

6/10 weil ich das Avatar heute überall blinken sah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dexatron (24. September 2008)

0/10


muahahah


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

egtl 10/10 weil super smash bros.
trotzdem nur 4/10 weil kirby


----------



## Dexatron (24. September 2008)

4/10


welche Holzköppe quetschen sich da auf die kamera?


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

das bild sagt mir zwar nichts aber egal

6/10

dawzischenposter -.-

super smash brothers !"!!!!!!

151512515125/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Dexatron schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> 
> welche Holzköppe quetschen sich da auf die kamera?



k.i.z. 
also tarek, maxim, nico und dj craft

melih: 8/10


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

K.I.Z

sidn das nicht die typen die solche "deine mudda" lieder machen um welche die sowas auch machen lächerlich zu machen?


----------



## Lalabaer (24. September 2008)

Hmm also auch K.I.Z steh ich jetzt nicht so besonders, bis auf Was willst du machen weil das eine geile hiphop verarsche ist
ansonsten ein nettes bild von dem her 7/10
So Long


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> K.I.Z
> 
> sidn das nicht die typen die solche "deine mudda" lieder machen um welche die sowas auch machen lächerlich zu machen?


jop, die verarschen ads genre. also trotz der sprache sind die lieder humor-und ironievoll... und manchma auch einfach nur sinnlos lustig^^


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> jop, die verarschen ads genre. also trotz der sprache sind die lieder humor-und ironievoll... und manchma auch einfach nur sinnlos lustig^^



von denen hab ich eh nur 2 Lieder angehört also kann ich das nicht so beurteilen


ps: die 2 Lieder waren :

-Spasst (heißt der titel so??)

-Geld essen


----------



## Grüne Brille (24. September 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> von denen hab ich eh nur 2 leider angehört also kann ich das nicht so beurteilen
> 
> 
> ps: die 2 leider waren :
> ...



-spasst^^
jo stimmt schon.

ich würde dir "was willst du machen" ans herz legen, und vll noch "tanz" (kleiner textpassagen auszug: "rap braucht kein abitur, rap ist nur ein fließbandjob")

damits nicht ot wird: 9/10, die gefallen mir bei erneutem hinschauen noch besser.


----------



## Rastas (24. September 2008)

allein für den nutzernamen gibts 10/10... 

SAG MIR WO DIE PARTY IS!


----------



## Melih (24. September 2008)

werd ich mir vielleicht anhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: 7/10

und wenn du länger und genauer du auf mein ava schaust desto besser sieht es dann aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Buffey (24. September 2008)

küssende leben!
8/10


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2008)

Jays??  naja neutrale 5/10 =)


----------



## Deathstyle (24. September 2008)

sueht lustig aus 6/10.

Btw. Böses Mädchen isn hammer Song.


----------



## Klunker (24. September 2008)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> sueht lustig aus 6/10.
> 
> Btw. Böses Mädchen isn hammer Song.



du findest meinen ava lustig? Oo was geht in deinem kopf vor sich^^ 


Naja du bekommst ne 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Hellsing!

10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2008)

You´ve got right!
9/10


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. September 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> 8/10



Sag mal kannst du auch begünden? -.-
Oder "füttere" ich dich mit den posts? ...


----------



## Kaaper (25. September 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Sag mal kannst du auch begünden? -.-
> Oder "füttere" ich dich mit den posts? ...



trifft nicht meinen persönlichen geschmack

ist schwer zu erklären es muss mir einfach auf anhieb gefallen oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

der ava hat 100% recht, daher 10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. September 2008)

neues ava, sagt ma wie ihrs findet ^^ falls mans nich lesen kann: da steht dran: bisam ratte XD
und grüne brille's, hmm 6/10 wer is das ?! ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

BuffedGorilla schrieb:


> neues ava, sagt ma wie ihrs findet ^^ falls mans nich lesen kann: da steht dran: bisam ratte XD
> und grüne brille's, hmm 6/10 wer is das ?! ^^


lies oben meine letzten beiträge 
:>

ich mag bisamratten^^ 7/10, aber der gorilla war besser :>

post ma wenns geht n link zu imageshack oder so, wills ma in größer sehen o0


----------



## mookuh (25. September 2008)

hmm 7/10



Minastirit schrieb:


> druide mit rinderwahn?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich bin krieger mit rinderwahnsinn^^


----------



## Kangrim (25. September 2008)

Passt zum Namen und überhaupt 10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. September 2008)

http://img145.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bisamratteym2.jpg hmpf kann iwie kein bild einfügen, kommt immer was mit dynamische tags sind nicht erlaubt bla blub ^^ xD ich mag dieses bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mal nen freund von meinem bro gemalt und dann eingescannt XD

vorposter: hmm geht kenn die serie net ^^ 6/10 schaut irgendwie merkwürdig aus ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. September 2008)

sieht eher aus wie ne sackratte :>
trotzdem wie vorhin 7/10...  xD


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> sieht eher aus wie ne sackratte :>
> trotzdem wie vorhin 7/10...  xD


XD naja kiz find ich plöd mag die musikrichtung net ^^ dieses deutsch hiphop zeugs >.< 4/10


----------



## werbaer (25. September 2008)

Muss ich die Leute auf dem Bild kennen, oder is das nen Privatfoto?^^ 8/10

kam einer dazwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10 für des komische Getier


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. September 2008)

werbaer schrieb:


> Muss ich die Leute auf dem Bild kennen, oder is das nen Privatfoto?^^ 8/10
> 
> kam einer dazwischen
> 
> ...


hm bisamratte muss man kennen! xD 9/10 das is geil XD


----------



## Rashnuk (25. September 2008)

10/10 Super Smah bros 
aber doch eher 8/10 weil ich Brawl nicht hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nene 10/10 solls sein

EDIT: na toll zu langsam 8/10 Kreativ einfach ein gezeichnetes Bild Upzuloaden !


----------



## BuffedGorilla (25. September 2008)

Rashnuk schrieb:


> 10/10 Super Smah bros
> aber doch eher 8/10 weil ich Brawl nicht hab
> 
> 
> ...


ich bin mir sicher das sollte in den signaturenthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is mir auch mal passiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm joa was is das ? nen orc oder so? 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

8/10

für kreatives Arbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

9.9/10

weil der text halt stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber das sollte jeder gesund denkende mensch wissen (also alle ausser die bayrischen politiker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> (also alle ausser die bayrischen politiker
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



es sind ja leider nicht nur die Bayern gibt genug andere (teilweise unbekannte) Politiker die sich versuchen wichtig zu machen

@Topic 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

mir egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so fest interessiert mich mein nachbarland auch nid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nur wenn ihr so sachen durchzieht kommen gewisse bei uns auch auf so deppen gedanken 9.9/10


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

zum Glück wurde bisher hier nix durchgezogen 

nur große Welle gemacht um sich mal wieder wichtig zu machen

9/10


----------



## Lenkradrogue (26. September 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gaming is not a Crime ... Ich finds geil!  10/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

evil Monkey?

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

ey monkey ist aus family guy ! !!!
@vorposter 9.9/10
@vorvorposter 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da ist ein böse affe in meinem zimmer *haha cris* *hahahahaha*


----------



## Kaaper (26. September 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ey monkey ist aus family guy ! !!!
> @vorposter 9.9/10
> @vorvorposter 10/10
> 
> ...



danke für die Aufklärung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Lalabaer (26. September 2008)

Hmm Dazwischen poster, trotzdem weil ich es nur unterstützen kann, 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

9/10 wiso weis ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rastas (26. September 2008)

danke fürs auslassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also nochma ^^ katzenbilder sind ausgelutscht daher nur nen 3/10 aber die sig is nice dafür gibts dann 10/10 xD

und an den dd,asd,sd fan der hier ab und an postet: SAG MIR WO DIE PARTY IS!!!! xD

*aufdynamitelivefreu*


----------



## Emoprinzzzess (26. September 2008)

na wie findet ihr meeeeiins? xD xD


----------



## Grüne Brille (26. September 2008)

Rastas schrieb:


> : SAG MIR WO DIE PARTY IS!!!! xD


Die mit dem fetten sound, netten fraun un bob marley sniff? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ rastas: mag kein reggae, aber bob marley isn chiller 9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (26. September 2008)

2/10


----------



## Palanteus (26. September 2008)

Auweia....so viel Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben 1/10.....

Gruß Palanteus


----------



## Tahult (26. September 2008)

Palanteus schrieb:


> Auweia....so viel Groß- und Kleinbuchstaben 1/10.....
> 
> Gruß Palanteus


Hmmm? Im Thread geirrt?

0/10 (weil kein Avatar)


----------



## White-Frost (26. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (26. September 2008)

Ich erkenn nichts ganzes aber irgendwie toll
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (26. September 2008)

Emoprinzzzess schrieb:


> na wie findet ihr meeeeiins? xD xD



mag schicke emo girls  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

@vorposter 9/10


----------



## SALaD (26. September 2008)

Ach ja,Bilder von verrückten Tieren sind was tolles^^

8/10


----------



## mookuh (26. September 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Hmmm? Im Thread geirrt?



jo glaub ich auch..

6/10 für vorposter


----------



## Minastirit (27. September 2008)

waaa rinderwahnsinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 passt ja zum namen und der signatur^^


----------



## Xamthys (27. September 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (27. September 2008)

Die katze sieht komisch aus o_0

7/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## BuffedGorilla (27. September 2008)

9/10, gibts davon net auch so nen animiertes? ^^ ach ups ises doch :X hab nur gaming is  not a crime gelesen und die animation net mehr mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vibratorbatterie (27. September 2008)

Kann mal ein Mod oder Admin den Titel des Threads ändern? Das ist ja nicht mehr mit anzusehen.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. September 2008)

-10/10 wegen flames im thread und kein ava


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

10/10 psycho arthas^^


----------



## Kangrim (27. September 2008)

10/10
Hab leider den Namen von ihm vergessen aber das Winken unter der Tür durch war schon cool.^^


----------



## Manoroth (27. September 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 10/10
> Hab leider den Namen von ihm vergessen aber das Winken unter der Tür durch war schon cool.^^



10/10 soul eater ftw^^

         der typ heisst Gin und hat iwie immer sein scheiss grinsen drauf... ich liebe ihn^^


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2008)

Hehe, Bleach 4tw. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist Gin der ehem. Hauptmann der 3. Division.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 von mir.


----------



## Thoor (27. September 2008)

Kuya schrieb:


> Hehe, Bleach 4tw.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


8/10 weil ich angst vor deinem avatar habe8(


----------



## Asoriel (27. September 2008)

mhm ich hab auch Angst vor deinem, passt aber gut zu deinem Gesammtbild, ne Gnomin wär aber noch besser, daher 9/10


----------



## Pathorì (27. September 2008)

10/10

ich mag das biohazard symbol ^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (27. September 2008)

frau mit schlangenkörper? pfui...hmm.......4/10 ^^


----------



## mookuh (27. September 2008)

hmm5/10
ka warum einfach mal so^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (28. September 2008)

hmm ja 2/10

kühe sind blöd ^^


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

hm nachdenklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Rhokan (28. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (28. September 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> der ava hat 100% recht, daher 10/10


----------



## Alexandria555 (28. September 2008)

7/10 hab irgendwie angst vor den Jungs... *murmel*


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

lol
spongebob emokopf 9/10 xD


----------



## Thoor (28. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> lol
> spongebob emokopf 9/10 xD


2/10 zu normal=(


----------



## mookuh (28. September 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> kühe sind blöd ^^



kommt auf den sichtpunkt an^^

5/10 für den vorposter


----------



## Kaaper (28. September 2008)

ich hoffe das dein Krieger nicht so aussieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## White-Frost (28. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

ich erkenn da nichts, aber es sieht ganz cool aus. 7/10


----------



## White-Frost (28. September 2008)

8/10


----------



## Yldrasson (28. September 2008)

9/10
Ich finde den sehr schön, ich mag die seichten Farben und die filigrane Art. =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Link? 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

10/10 und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


sagt ma kann es sein das mein ava bei euch nich angezeigt wird?


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 10/10 und so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


rischtisch. bzw es braucht elend lang zum laden :>


----------



## Crackmack (28. September 2008)

wieder 10/10 naja der neue is doch geil wa?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. September 2008)

für keksööö lohnt sich die dunkle seite ^^



10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

6/10 sagt mir nix


----------



## mookuh (29. September 2008)

hmm 5/10


----------



## Abrox (29. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

kurz und bündige aussage. schlcihtweg genial 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## _Miche_ (29. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## Humfred (29. September 2008)

War noch nie da und kenne es nicht, 4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

das schwebende, fast platzende, schwule zebra 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10!


----------



## Humfred (29. September 2008)

Wie gesagt, FLIEGENDE Irgendwas!
Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind da die Böhsen Onkelz?
Höre die Musik zwar nicht , gefällt mir aber trotzdem.
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Humfred schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, FLIEGENDE Irgendwas!
> Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht sind da die Böhsen Onkelz?
> Höre die Musik zwar nicht , gefällt mir aber trotzdem.
> 8/10


in der SIG sind sie, ja ...
die leute im ava sind aber K.I.Z. ^^
hmpf nagut, dann FLIEGT es halt xD


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (29. September 2008)

naja  5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. September 2008)

Zerstööören!!! 33/10


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

was soll das bedeuten?

4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

vll guckt er sich immer sein eigenes ava an, bevor er postet, bzw dann nicht mehr postet :>

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

wer sind die typen?..
6/10 erinnern mich an die türken in der dönerbude 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 darum 6 ^^ sonst wärs 4 gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. September 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> k.i.z.
> also tarek, maxim, nico und dj craft



ansonsten: katzöö 9/10


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

whoever it is. 4/10 <.<


----------



## Strongy (29. September 2008)

8/10.... irgentwie süß


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

süß ^^

8/10

grml dazwischen poster ^^


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

mumu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 miau
9/10

spammers !
8/10 für kaaper^^


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Kitty Kat1! ;D

edit
9/10


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. September 2008)

9/10 wegen Message^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (29. September 2008)

8/10 looks cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

Boah, so spät, noch so ien "Shrek"...lol

7/10

edit dazwichenposter!

@S.E.Lain
5/10


----------



## Minastirit (29. September 2008)

9/10 aber jetzt!


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Shizuh (29. September 2008)

;D

hm, ich glaube dein ava kommt mir bekannt vor, aber ich bin mir ned ischer ;D

9/10

ahhh schon wieder! miese dazwischenposter<.<

42/24


----------



## Kaaper (29. September 2008)

10/10


----------



## Melih (29. September 2008)

8/10 :/


----------



## Urengroll (29. September 2008)

nice 8/10


kenne ich nicht!


----------



## Melih (29. September 2008)

sieht  aus wie die ganz alten spiele wie monkey island (oder wie das heißt ) :/

6/10


ps: is von Mai-hime


----------



## TrueMorgor (29. September 2008)

Ist das Guybrush? 9/10
wenn nicht vllt der Typ von der Schatzinsel? 3/10
sonst 1/10


----------



## Sam1202 (30. September 2008)

4/10


----------



## Qonix (30. September 2008)

7/10


----------



## Grimbartor (30. September 2008)

Naja... xD kA...

5/10

mfG Grimmy


----------



## Huntermoon (30. September 2008)

5/10


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

3/10


----------



## Humfred (30. September 2008)

Wow , ein Taschenmesser, wie interessant.
1/10


----------



## Fleischy 4 Fingers (30. September 2008)

ein lila nilpferd mit ballons

ich mag ballons: 2 punkte

nilpferde sind sexy ;-) : 2 punkte 

es schwebt:       20 punkte

heute ist dienstag: -14 punkte^^

macht zusammen 10/10 punkten


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

Cartman aus Southpark xD
Ich mag Southpark ^^ 8/10 Punkte


----------



## Oonâgh (30. September 2008)

*Drachen mag*

9/10


----------



## newsted (30. September 2008)

Edit:
Mist, zu langsam.
Keine Ahnung was das ist.. 
7/10



Humfred schrieb:


> Wow , ein Taschenmesser, wie interessant.
> 1/10


Du verstehst wohl nicht ganz.. Das ist nicht irgendein Taschenmesser - das ist ein schweizer Taschenmesser.
+ 9 Punkte für mich


----------



## Kaaper (30. September 2008)

schweißer Taschenmesser ? hm na und?

2/10


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

Sind das zwei Mädchen oder n Mädchen und n Junge?  ^^
Edit: Sind zwei Mädchen hab ich grad in deiner Sig erkannt xD

jedenfalls 9/10 weil ich anime auch mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (30. September 2008)

nene das von mein ava und von meiner signatur sind 2 verschiedene animes 

ps: Es sind 2 mädchen 


ps:

7/10

mag drachen^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. September 2008)

10/10.
wie ich schonma schrieb: gefällt bei jedem hinsehen ein bissi mehr xD


----------



## Crackmack (30. September 2008)

10/10 111elf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

10/10 immer wieder geil der Spruch xD

@Melih: Ich hab nur gedacht dass es 2 Mädchen sind, weil dein Ava den beiden Mädchen rechts in deiner Sig sehr ähnlich sieht ^^


----------



## Todesschleicher (30. September 2008)

10/10

Ich mag Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (30. September 2008)

9/10


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

4/10 für den Spruch ^^'

Die Animation versteh ich nich so ganz oO


----------



## Gored (30. September 2008)

8/10 der drache sieht ganz nice aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (30. September 2008)

Vyolet schrieb:


> Die Animation versteh ich nich so ganz oO



ich glaub der soll gegen die tür laufen

7/10 für den schädel


----------



## Vyolet (30. September 2008)

7/10 für die Mookuh ^^

Ach das ist ne Tür ^^'


----------



## Sweny (1. Oktober 2008)

8/10 <3 Drache


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

Was das? 4/10


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10      ich liebe den spruch^^


----------



## Kaaper (1. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Crackmack (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 <.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> 10/10 <.<


auch 10/10 <.< q_q


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 ich mag kühe^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

dein ava beleidigt mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber sieht lustig aus^^ 8/10


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

ach mal wieder 8/10

wieso darf ich nur die brille bewerten?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> wieso darf ich nur die brille bewerten?^^


das ist der forenfluch *finsterschau*


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das ist der forenfluch *finsterschau*



xD
naja hmm mal deine sig mit in die berechnung mit einbeziehen mir ist langweilig 
hmm kommt 10/10 raus^^ (böhse onkelz)


----------



## Lillyan (1. Oktober 2008)

Weißer Hintergrund=böse
Kuh= gut

Hm.... 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

ich weiss nicht wieso, aber dein ava erinnert mich ein bisschen an das mädchen uas... argh wie hiess das nochma... lazy town.
(bist du das?^^) 8/10


----------



## mookuh (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht wieso, aber dein ava erinnert mich ein bisschen an das mädchen uas... argh wie hiess das nochma... lazy town.
> (bist du das?^^)


irgendwie siehts schon n bisschen so aus...
bewertung siehe oben xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

rinderwahn 7/10^^
sig passt nun nimmer so ganz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

katzöö ich hab dich glaub ich schonma bewertet. weiss aber nicht mehr wie, von  daher 9/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm ja ka was das für typen sind xD 5/10


----------



## Kaaper (1. Oktober 2008)

nettes pic 8/10


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> dein ava beleidigt mich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Minastirit (1. Oktober 2008)

die komischen typen von wo auch immer ehm 5/10 fands besser als ich nicht wusste wer die sind ..


----------



## Manoroth (1. Oktober 2008)

10/10 katzzzeeeee


----------



## Flutura (1. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (1. Oktober 2008)

hmm 3/10 ^^


----------



## Kaaper (2. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## mookuh (2. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Rashnuk (2. Oktober 2008)

7/10 Denken hilft danach hätte ich ein Denken vor Posten oder so erwartet^^


----------



## mookuh (2. Oktober 2008)

Gefällt mir das vieh 10/10


----------



## Xamthys (3. Oktober 2008)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (3. Oktober 2008)

10/10  durchgeknallte katze^^ (ich mag katzen^^)


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

auch wenn er mich beleidigt 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Oktober 2008)

Ein Hamburger in Spree^^ 9/10


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

5/10

verstehe das irgendwie nicht o_0


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

du magst lesben wa? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 fand das andere bild schöner


----------



## Melih (3. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du magst lesben wa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nur weil die shoujo-ai animes mal was anderes sind und ziemlich spannend sind : /



ps: 10/10 katze!


----------



## Kaaper (3. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

wie immer: ava hat recht, daher 10/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

juhu wieder die brille
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Oktober 2008)

hab hunger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 <-- rinderwahn kuh find ich doll^^


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

nette katze^^ 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Oktober 2008)

katzööö 10/10^^

waaaah kuh du pöser zwischenposter >.<
9/10, weil mans grillen kann :>


----------



## mookuh (3. Oktober 2008)

*grins* gerne doch
 9/10 für die brille


----------



## Night falls (3. Oktober 2008)

Jo, der Verwendungszweck deines Avatars bringt dir scheinbar immer gute Punkte ein - und da auch ich jetzt gegen ein saftiges Steak nix hätte geb ich mal 9/10^^


----------



## Healguard (4. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Jo, der Verwendungszweck deines Avatars bringt dir scheinbar immer gute Punkte ein - und da auch ich jetzt gegen ein saftiges Steak nix hätte geb ich mal 9/10^^


6/10


----------



## Manoroth (4. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm ich geb dir mal wieder 8/10


----------



## Graf von Krolock (4. Oktober 2008)

10/10
sieht geil aus die kuh


----------



## White-Frost (4. Oktober 2008)

jack war des oder wen ich mich nicht irre^^ 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (4. Oktober 2008)

passend zum Namen und schickes pic

9/10


----------



## Graf von Krolock (4. Oktober 2008)

10/10
Kann man nicht negatives sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

sieht cool aus 9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> 9/10, weil mans grillen kann :>


----------



## LordSirius (4. Oktober 2008)

9/10 joar schön ne? ^^


----------



## Night falls (4. Oktober 2008)

Das einzige was ich eindeutig erkennen kann ist ein Kreuz, deshalb kann ich dir nicht mehr als 0/10 geben :/


----------



## Minastirit (4. Oktober 2008)

dicker grüner tintenfisch mit fülgel? Oo
naja find ich schaut lustig aus 7/10


----------



## Lillyan (4. Oktober 2008)

Hm... Katze... schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (4. Oktober 2008)

nice nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

8/10... worans erinnert brauch ich ja mittlerweile nicht mehr zu schreiben^^

edit: böser zwischenposter   6/10


----------



## Night falls (4. Oktober 2008)

@Minastirith: Der Zorn des allmächtigen Cthluhu wird dich für diese Frevelei heimsuchen xP

@Topic: Typen... naja ich hab kein Hintergrundwissen daher gibts für "Typen" ne diplomatische 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> @Minastirith: Der Zorn des allmächtigen Cthluhu wird dich für diese Frevelei heimsuchen xP


cthlulu?
ich kenn nur cthulhu und das nur wegen call of cthulhu von metallica^^

7/10 es sieht witzig aus^^


----------



## Night falls (4. Oktober 2008)

Sry for off-topic, aber soll ich deinen Post in den Failthread posten? ^_^ Lies nochmal ganz genau was du da zitiert hast und dann was du an der Rechtschreibung bemängelt hast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Immernoch 5/10 Typen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Night schrieb:


> Sry for off-topic, aber soll ich deinen Post in den Failthread posten? ^_^ Lies nochmal ganz genau was du da zitiert hast und dann was du an der Rechtschreibung bemängelt hast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich wüsste nicht wieso du meinen post in den fail thread posten solltest.
er bezog sich nicht darauf, dass du etwas falsch geschrieben hast, sondern dass ich das wort nur daher kenne(und ein bisschen anders). somit eine indirekte bitte auf eine erklärung, und kein rechtschreibflame, sorry, wenn das falsch verstanden wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer noch 7/10


----------



## Night falls (4. Oktober 2008)

Du sagst du kennst ihn nur unter cthulhu, und ich schrieb auch cthulhu also seh ich nicht dein Problem^^ Oder schreiben Metallica ihn cthulu, dann hättse dich iwie missverständlich ausgedrückt...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls du wissen willst wer das ist gib einfach bei google oder wiki cthulhu ein.

5/10

EDIT: Oh stimmt ich hatte nen Tippfehler und das H falsch gesetzt, es muss Cthulhu heißen... Ich werds aber mal nicht korrigieren damit die Nachwelt noch was von unserer Konversation hat^^


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

jah bitter pöser gott ^^ 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

> Cthluhu


klingt für mich anders (auch wenns nur ein buchstabe ist) als


> Cthulhu


von daher dachte ich, es bestehe vll ein unterschied (in dem, was gemeint ist)


TheGui: 8/10


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm schon wieder die brille
9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

eine kuuuuhhh xD
9/10


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm zwar ka was das sein soll aber
7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> eine kuuuuhhh xD


nicht eine, sondern DIE xD
mh... normal 9/10, aber diesmal 10/10^^


----------



## TheGui (4. Oktober 2008)

5/10 wen mir sagst wer die typen sind vileicht mehr ^^


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm ein troll
oder was das auch sein soll 
7/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (4. Oktober 2008)

10/10 Kühe an die Macht :>


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Oktober 2008)

Ärzte...6/10


----------



## mookuh (4. Oktober 2008)

hmm diesmal geb ich nur 5/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

9/10
Ich mag Kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag keine Bösse(wtf?!)
5/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Ich mag keine Bösse(wtf?!)
> 5/10


O.o, Bosse?! Kp...

4/10 für dein Pic aber 10/10 für sie Scrubs-Signa


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. Oktober 2008)

hmm 7/10 aber nur wegen der katze

<---Mag Katzen und hat selber eine xD


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

hüpsch, mal was anderes 8/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

die kuh :O 9/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

die brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## White-Frost (5. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

errinert mich an Evangelion O_o 9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

troll o0 7/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

muss man die typen kennen? ^^

6/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

wie wahr 8/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

Gui was machst du eigtl. hier?

husch husch ab ins mage forum ^^

9/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

da is nix los : /


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

hm auch wieder wahr

*sich erinner warum er selbst hier ist* ^^


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

das gibt n 8/10 von mir


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

ach ne katze 
7/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. Oktober 2008)

gief Milkakuh!
6/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> gief Milkakuh!



nee die kuh bleibt erst mal


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> nee die kuh bleibt erst mal


gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 xD


----------



## LordSirius (5. Oktober 2008)

8/10

muss man die typen kennen?


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

kann da nix erkennen, diplomatische 5/10


----------



## Kaaper (5. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

10/10 für diesen wahren spruch


----------



## Mondryx (5. Oktober 2008)

Is das ne Kakaokuh? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Von welchen anime ist das?^^

8/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

yuri > all!!! 11/10


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Das ist Shoujo-ai und kein Yuri!!!!!!^^


ps: 5/10

ein troll..........


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

Yeah nächstes lesbenbild 9/10
btw warum wurde der erste von dir gebannt?


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Ne mein 1ter acc is (noch nicht) gebannt


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

jo merk gerade ich hab mich verlesen^^


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

6/10

Muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhh!


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

immernoch 11/10 

aber 2 Frauen bleiben 2 frauen.. und 2 frauen sind numal Yuri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Ach vergiss es du verstehst es eh nicht <.<

ps: 5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Ach vergiss es du verstehst es eh nicht <.<
> 
> ps: 5/10


yuri -> bissel härteres lesbenzeug
shouju-ai -> mit gefühlen usw.

8/10


----------



## Denitro (5. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> yuri -> bissel härteres lesbenzeug
> shouju-ai -> mit gefühlen usw.
> 
> 8/10



Wenigstens er versteht es <.<

ps: 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Wenigstens er versteht es <.<
> 
> ps: 7/10


hast es mir ja auch erklärt <.<


immer noch 8/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

juhu die brille ist wieder vor mir
muss ich dazu eig noch was sagen?


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

Denitro schrieb:


> Ach vergiss es du verstehst es eh nicht <.<
> 
> ps: 5/10


wiso so gereizt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich les keine liebesmangas, kenn daher nur 2x Frau = Yuri ^_^

naja 8/10 an die Kuh!


----------



## mookuh (5. Oktober 2008)

7/10 für den troll


----------



## Tabuno (5. Oktober 2008)

was ne kuh 8/10


----------



## EspCap (5. Oktober 2008)

Muh, Firefox ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Daher 9 / 10 :>


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

Worgen!

7/10


----------



## TheGui (5. Oktober 2008)

shouju-ai, weils aber net Yuri is nur ne 10/10 ^^

/Edith

jetz werd ich Pöse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine weniger freizügigere Variante von Yuri ist Sh&#333;jo Ai (&#8222;Mädchenliebe&#8220. Dieser unklar definierte Begriff *wird allerdings nur von westlichen Fans verwendet*, *in Japan gibt es für Yuri keine weiteren Unterteilungen.*
/Quelle Wikipedia

Aha! wenma heimisch japanisch bleiben heist es trotzdem Yuri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (5. Oktober 2008)

<.<

7/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2008)

9/10


Muss man eigentlich nix mehr zu sagen oder??^^ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Oktober 2008)

10/10 in verbindung mit der sig muss man dazu net mehr sagen oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

6/10 :/


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

hmm 7/10


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

10/10

muuuuuuuuuuuuuhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Melih (6. Oktober 2008)

8/10

wusste gar nicht das L Pornos anguckt <.<


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

lesben anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mag deine ava's fast immer xD
und doch das ist yuri 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zumindest wenn sie weiter gehen als nur küssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

selbstbewerten ist schon kewl <.<

8/10

waaah minas 9/10


----------



## cybergamer (6. Oktober 2008)

5/10 kenn die typen ned^^


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

cybergamer schrieb:


> 5/10 kenn die typen ned^^


----------



## EspCap (6. Oktober 2008)

> Worgen!


Endlich jemand der den Unterschied zwischen Worg und Worgen kennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

hmm wenn du so meinst 9/10  
worgen


----------



## Rashnuk (6. Oktober 2008)

Yeah Kühe 4tw oder Tauren ! 9/10


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

8/10 ;O miau !


----------



## Mondryx (6. Oktober 2008)

Leg dir mal n neuen zu Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

wiso? ist doch nicht so verbreitet nur 8.372mal in dem forum xD (nun 1 mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8.373)
gefällt mir *schnurr* die würd ich auch gern streicheln *g*

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

9/10

Katzen an die Macht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Katzen an die Macht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Niemals!! das werden kühe sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (6. Oktober 2008)

muuuhhhhh!!!
4/10


----------



## TheGui (6. Oktober 2008)

Chopa kun ^:^)

10/10


----------



## El_Arx (6. Oktober 2008)

netter troll... ^^
7/10


----------



## Korika (6. Oktober 2008)

hmmm

ich geb dir mal ne 4/10


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja 6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Oktober 2008)

wieder die kuh :O 
10/10^^


----------



## mookuh (6. Oktober 2008)

Yeah die Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


muss ich dazu noch was sagen?
Ja?
Na dann 10/10


----------



## lavax (6. Oktober 2008)

Muuuhhuu^^

5/10


----------



## Thraslon (6. Oktober 2008)

Es ist ein Grünes, mit braunen Haaren und gelben Zehnägeln bedecktes etwas, ähm

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (6. Oktober 2008)

8/10 mag meine katze mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag schwarze katzen nicht soo wie tiegerchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Oktober 2008)

Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9.5/10


----------



## TheGui (7. Oktober 2008)

ehm ja da fehlt die poante xD 5/10


----------



## EpicFailGuy (7. Oktober 2008)

9/10 

hat was ... der scheiß troll^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (7. Oktober 2008)

mit könig leonidas (300) kopf kommen die besser ^^

7/10


----------



## cybergamer (7. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Oktober 2008)

text kann ich nicht lesen und den typ erkenn ich leider nid -.- wer is dat?
6/10


----------



## Kaaper (7. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Mondryx (7. Oktober 2008)

sign to your ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Chrither (7. Oktober 2008)

9/10 krasse Katze ^^


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2008)

8/10 weil da warrior steht^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Oktober 2008)

scho wieder die kuh??? :O
ich sach nix mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (10/10)


----------



## mookuh (7. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Yeah die Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Thraslon (7. Oktober 2008)

Katzen an die Macht, Kühe können aber sowas wie die Rechten Hände werden :>

9/10


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Erinnert irgendwie an Cats & Dogs^^ 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. Oktober 2008)

auch ma wieder hier? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10 mir gefällts aber find beide etwas klein leider.
gw -> wow oder umgekehrt?^^


----------



## Realcynn (8. Oktober 2008)

Links GW rechts WoW

jo leider nen bissle klein geraten und jup bin auch wieder hier Lan Server down Langeweile^^

achja zu deinem Avatar einfach shick^^ 10/10


----------



## Sam1202 (8. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tyraila (8. Oktober 2008)

wie süüß ^^ 9/10 xD das wtf stört die niedlichkeit


----------



## Qonix (8. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Apfelbrot (8. Oktober 2008)

7/10

hypnotisierend ...


----------



## Sam1202 (8. Oktober 2008)

10/10
Hätt jetzt gern eins *gg*


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

10/10 der gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

nein bist du nicht ;P

8/10^^


----------



## mookuh (8. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> Yeah die Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nein bist du nicht ;P
> 
> 8/10^^


:>

ich muss wohl noch bisschen den counter hochtreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Mondryx (8. Oktober 2008)

Katzen an die Macht <3

10/10


----------



## mookuh (8. Oktober 2008)

ach 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

wieder die kuh xDD

oh man, ich mach mir nen makro für instant 10/10^^


----------



## Anduris (8. Oktober 2008)

Naja eher langweilig^^ Da du den Mut hast so selbstbewusst zu fragen:
3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Anduris schrieb:


> Naja eher langweilig^^ Da du den Mut hast so selbstbewusst zu fragen:
> 3/10


hö? was frag ich denn?


----------



## mookuh (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> wieder die kuh xDD
> 
> oh man, ich mach mir nen makro für instant 10/10^^



hab ich auch schon für dich xD



mookuh schrieb:


> Yeah die Brille
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Die Kuh :> 9/10


----------



## mookuh (8. Oktober 2008)

Katze^^  8/10


----------



## Kaaper (8. Oktober 2008)

kuh 7/10 ^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Möööp!
6/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag Katzen... 

.. am liebsten halb durch.. 

7/10


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> Ich mag Katzen...
> 
> .. am liebsten halb durch..
> 
> 7/10


:>
Du machst dir Feinde in diesem Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10!+8


----------



## Hell-Emissary (8. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> :>
> Du machst dir Feinde in diesem Forum
> 
> 
> ...


hm.. Jetzt wo dus sagst... hat wirklich verdammt viele Katzen hier ;P
na schön.. werd ich mich mal benehmen ^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Oktober 2008)

Hell-Emissary schrieb:


> hm.. Jetzt wo dus sagst... hat wirklich verdammt viele Katzen hier ;P
> na schön.. werd ich mich mal benehmen ^^


=)

nochmal für die Leute die in Addition nicht ihre Stärke sehen...
8/10

:ironie:


----------



## mookuh (9. Oktober 2008)

Katze..
9/10


----------



## Kaaper (9. Oktober 2008)

Kaaper schrieb:


> kuh 7/10 ^^


----------



## EspCap (9. Oktober 2008)

Soo, ich hatte mal wieder Langeweile und hab das WoW-Logo durch das buffed-b ausgetauscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toastbrod (9. Oktober 2008)

große böse wolf?^^
7/10


----------



## Yelan (9. Oktober 2008)

8/10
Der Spruch is Doof, aber das Vieh sieht süß aus


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

nervig, aba niedlig 7/10


----------



## Yelan (9. Oktober 2008)

sagt der richtige xD
*10/10*
Hast ja so recht!


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

weil du so nett warst 8/10^^


----------



## Tahult (9. Oktober 2008)

Verstehe zwar nicht wirklich den Zusammenhang zwischen Text und Animation, aber je länger ich mir das Ava anschaue, umso lustiger wird's...irgendwie... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

dance bär dance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Manoroth (9. Oktober 2008)

10/10 mag immernoch katzen^^


----------



## refra (9. Oktober 2008)

Manoroth schrieb:


> 10/10 mag immernoch katzen^^


ich bring den thread wieder auf touren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hmpf selber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (9. Oktober 2008)

pinguine 9,67346455656/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (9. Oktober 2008)

hmm 6/10 ^^


----------



## Mondryx (10. Oktober 2008)

Find ich recht cool 7.5/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10 mag den kerl (hab den namen gerade vergessn^^)


----------



## razielsun (10. Oktober 2008)

manoroth: krasser kontrast zu bild und text: 8/10

mondryx: gruselig! 4/10


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Ich mag Farbumkehrungen, dann sieht alles so fein gruselig aus - zumal es mit der Signatur harmoniert.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

Jetzt kommen sie alle aus dem Loch gekrochen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aso und 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (10. Oktober 2008)

Mh noch mehr anime.. *g*
Bin unentschlossen.


----------



## **-:_S_H_A_G_A_:-** (10. Oktober 2008)

GIIIEEVVV 10 PLZ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wiso schreiben Mods und Admins eigentlich erst immer so spät in der Nacht?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (10. Oktober 2008)

weil sie tagsüber arbeiten, und nachts kommt das Vergnügen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 recht hübsch


----------



## S.E.Lain (10. Oktober 2008)

wohai south park 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (10. Oktober 2008)

erinnert mich an den song schneekönigin von subway to sally... 6/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10 sieht lustig aus


----------



## Ahramanyu (10. Oktober 2008)

6/10 - Ich mag Bleach, aber Gin ist nicht mein Favorit. Auserdem sticht das Geschriebene durch die Färbung nicht so gut hervor!


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10 sieht gut aus^^


deine sig is auch nett^^


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

u2^^ 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10 =)


----------



## Kaaper (10. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## David (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (10. Oktober 2008)

9/10

@Ahramanyu .. muss ich extra für dich ins irc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## razielsun (10. Oktober 2008)

> Hey,
> In China ist ein Sack mit Reis umgefallen,
> Der fiel auf einen Hund sein Name war: <W A Y N E>!


LOL!

zur bosskatze: 9/10


----------



## Slavery (10. Oktober 2008)

3/10


----------



## razielsun (10. Oktober 2008)

ziemlich undeutlich... sind die pinguine nicht aus madagaskar?


----------



## Ishandria (10. Oktober 2008)

razielsun schrieb:


> ziemlich undeutlich... sind die pinguine nicht aus madagaskar?



Simples Negativbild aber nette Perspektive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## storm51 (10. Oktober 2008)

joa nicht schlecht 8/10


----------



## Hunternevs (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10 süß


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

ach ne kleiner bär^^
8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Oktober 2008)

9/10 voll Kuhl!^^


----------



## mookuh (10. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Kheltaras (10. Oktober 2008)

geile kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## LordSirius (10. Oktober 2008)

Klo- SPort?

10/10


----------



## Kheltaras (10. Oktober 2008)

hehe ^^

... ganz nett 8/10
aber wenn schon avatar dann auch animiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S.E.Lain (10. Oktober 2008)

8/10 geil xD


----------



## Toastbrod (10. Oktober 2008)

Sehr schön! sowas mag ich 10/10


----------



## Manoroth (10. Oktober 2008)

10/10 mag auch das tierchen (jo cih mag allgemein tiere^^)


----------



## Alanium (10. Oktober 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Oktober 2008)

zurück von den toten? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


webe^^
find alte bild immer noch besser -.- 8/10


----------



## Manoroth (11. Oktober 2008)

10/10 mag das pelzige teil^^


----------



## todesfritte (11. Oktober 2008)

8/10 

=]


----------



## storm51 (11. Oktober 2008)

8/10 sieht gut aus aba erkenn auf den ersten blick nish was das ist


----------



## mookuh (11. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

Eine Kuh kann nur 10/10 kriegen


----------



## mookuh (11. Oktober 2008)

das gesicht ist auch nicht schlecht
8/10


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Kühe werden nicht die Weltherrschaft übernehmen!

9/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (11. Oktober 2008)

10/10
aber katzen vll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

S.E.Lain schrieb:


> 10/10
> aber katzen vll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


das mein  ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## K0l0ss (11. Oktober 2008)

Hm, joa...so....6/10...


----------



## LordSirius (11. Oktober 2008)

10/10
ne Katze drauf !

-.-' Zwischenposter

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (11. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10!


----------



## Saytan (11. Oktober 2008)

katze hmm 6/10


----------



## Druda (12. Oktober 2008)

gut gemachter Ava..zwar nicht so mein Geschmack die Kettensaege xD aber 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Mushis > Katzen
> 
> 6/10 Punkten.


Ich bin noch derselben Meinung wie vor 7 Monaten.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (12. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ich bin noch derselben Meinung wie vor 7 Monaten....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## m1chel (12. Oktober 2008)

7/10

meine mushi ist süßer 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

Na das glaub ich dir doch gleich xD

10/10


----------



## Saytan (12. Oktober 2008)

was das? 7/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2008)

naja  

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

lol, lustiger Hund(?) 9/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Oktober 2008)

Das is kein Hund das is ein Elch ;(


Kunst banause


----------



## Lurock (12. Oktober 2008)

One Piece ist doch ur-langweilig...
2/10 Punkten.


----------



## jolk (12. Oktober 2008)

@Rexo lass dich nicht beirren one piece ist cool^^
@lurock ich mag homer 10/10


----------



## todesfritte (12. Oktober 2008)

8/10 !


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

Schaut ganz kuhl aus.. 9/10


----------



## Oonâgh (12. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> was das? 7/10



n Typ mit ner Spitzhacke und Fesseln um den Arm oder so ähnlich ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tupac 2 (12. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Oktober 2008)

8/10 sied böse aus^^


----------



## mookuh (12. Oktober 2008)

6/10 
für den gegen die tür renner


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (12. Oktober 2008)

10/10

für ne geile kuh xD


----------



## Alanium (12. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm ja öhm ähm weiß net 6/10 oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Limp0r (13. Oktober 2008)

Sehr Schön , gefällt mir gut 8/10


----------



## Mondryx (13. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

irgendwann stört mich das grinsen -.-^^
naja 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 muss ja nicht 5min hinkuken *G*


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

10/10
Katzen Rocken!


----------



## Minastirit (13. Oktober 2008)

vampire auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*beiss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
*flatter flatter*

This is SPARTAAA no ... THIS is Van Hellsing 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mag Dracula/Vampire und der hier schaut ganz nett aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Oktober 2008)

Katzö 10/10


----------



## mookuh (13. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (13. Oktober 2008)

10/10

obwohl ich diesen scheiß ohrwurm net loswerde...Eine Muh, eine Mäh, eine TÄTÄRÄTÄTÄ * sing*


----------



## S.E.Lain (13. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja 6/10


----------



## Nibirion (14. Oktober 2008)

8/10 - nice


----------



## Urengroll (14. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Sieht schick aus!


----------



## Minastirit (14. Oktober 2008)

9/10
btw du hast mir immer noch nid bild geschickt -.- also a) du willst nun doch nix sig oder b) deine jetzige passt dir so^^


----------



## TheGui (14. Oktober 2008)

jaja süßeß Kätzchen... 10/10... was häsliches wär mal ne echte überraschung!


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (14. Oktober 2008)

6/10 obwohl ich trolle net mag


----------



## Korika (15. Oktober 2008)

7/10

Vampir :/


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

Katze 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirnsauger (15. Oktober 2008)

Metalhead/Headbanger 10/10


----------



## Gribi (15. Oktober 2008)

Weiss zwar ned wer die Typen sind aber sieht geil aus und du bist Meatlfan

10/10


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

simpel aber stylisch! 9/10 

mir fehlt die luftgitarre ^^


----------



## S.E.Lain (15. Oktober 2008)

lol geil 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benski235 (15. Oktober 2008)

Nicht soooo mein Ding 6/10


----------



## todesfritte (15. Oktober 2008)

naiiis 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## mookuh (15. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Oonâgh (15. Oktober 2008)

Eine Kuh macht Muh viele Kühe machen Mühe !

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## storm51 (15. Oktober 2008)

Ganz nett aber nicht mein Fall 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (15. Oktober 2008)

hmm zu müde, ehrlich, heute is nich mein tag...
ähm 6/10


----------



## mookuh (16. Oktober 2008)

katze 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

kuh 8/10


----------



## mookuh (16. Oktober 2008)

nochmal katze 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Oktober 2008)

kuh, vielleicht mal paar mehr :>

8/10


----------



## Manoroth (16. Oktober 2008)

10/10 katzen an die macht^^


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Oktober 2008)

10/10 Das hat was

LG Gwynny


----------



## Thraslon (17. Oktober 2008)

6/10 leider nur =/

Ich finde, du solltest dir etwas zulegen, was mit deiner Signatur stimmig ist, da ich diese sehr gut finde =)


----------



## Alanium (17. Oktober 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (17. Oktober 2008)

8/10 für ala


----------



## Manoroth (17. Oktober 2008)

9/10 kuh


----------



## UrielTheFox (18. Oktober 2008)

10/10 nice^^


----------



## Perkone (18. Oktober 2008)

Pah, muss editieren, falsche Seite geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10 würd ich geben, der doofe Blick kommt gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (18. Oktober 2008)

7/10

Seit wann hat Vegeta weiße haare?


----------



## Asoriel (18. Oktober 2008)

toll da animiert, nur leider bin ich kein Mangafan (ist das Manga? %)
Pluspunkt da du in Reutlingen wohnst, schöne Stadt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (auch wenns eigentlich nicht hier dazugehört)

gesammt: 7,5/10 (mag diese Asiatischen Comics, wie auch immer sie heißen, einfach nicht, sry)


----------



## UrielTheFox (18. Oktober 2008)

9,5/10 nix geht über bio chemie XD
aber trotzdem etwas zu simpel aber sonst einfach geil^^


----------



## Zorkal (18. Oktober 2008)

Erkenne da nicht viel außer einem albernen Poser


----------



## Flutura (18. Oktober 2008)

omg o.o Jetzt denk ich an Black Metal.

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2008)

Die katzen haben Style 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Manoroth (18. Oktober 2008)

10/10

@ melih das is vegeta als er bebi in sich hat und dann hat er so weisse haare als supersayajin oder so^^ ka hab mir gt net allzulange angetan^^


----------



## Thraslon (18. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. Oktober 2008)

4/10 Ich mag keine Bestimmer ;P


----------



## Alanium (18. Oktober 2008)

Ich erkenne nicht wirklich was... 3/10


----------



## Thraslon (19. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (19. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Alanium (19. Oktober 2008)

9/10 für die Muhkuh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (19. Oktober 2008)

10/10 mag dich^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Saytan (20. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## David (20. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Manoroth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. Oktober 2008)

so viel flamest du gar nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was ist das für ein weisses ding an der nase?
naja 8/10 finds ganz gut


----------



## mumba (20. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (20. Oktober 2008)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## mumba (20. Oktober 2008)

Is nich selbst gemacht, daher 5/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (20. Oktober 2008)

hmm ja keine ahnung was das darstellen soll 3/10 ^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (20. Oktober 2008)

katze 9/10 ^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

kuh 9/10^^


----------



## Manoroth (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10 katze^^


----------



## Dracun (20. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Dat ava is ja mal geil^^

edith: Vordrängler^^...du kriegst ne 8/10 wegen Vordrängeln^^


----------



## Thraslon (20. Oktober 2008)

das kann nur 10/10 geben =)


----------



## David (21. Oktober 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> so viel flamest du gar nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das ist ein 2 Euro Stück. Und es ist ein Insider. ^^

@Topic: 10/10, find Katzen niedlich.


----------



## Sam1202 (21. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

7/10


auch hier mal wieder was Neues.


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10 sieht hammer aus


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Danke

hmm, wer ist das?

sieht aber cool aus  8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

11/10
saugeil. auch wenn ich mich an das andere schon gewöhnt hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Genau das war das Problem, haben sich die Leute dran gewöhnt muss ein Neues her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Der Ork bekommt von mir wie immer eine 9/10

Du warst ja jetzt auch ne weile inaktiv oder?


----------



## Kurta (21. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

och joa 5/10


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

doof und billig

2/10


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Oktober 2008)

11/10
joar. ich war 3 wochen lang in london auf einem auslandspraktikum. mein internetkonsum war daher eingeschränkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



abe ich bin ja wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg gabriel


----------



## cerna karkulka (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. Oktober 2008)

jackasssss 10/10
- 4 für buffed ding
+1 für text

= 7/10


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10 ich mag die (name is mir gerade entfallen^^)

@ Qonix das is darth revan aus kotor 1 udn 2 ^^



Edit: baa minas du zwischenposter-.-

erst ncoh falsch is der ava bewertungs thread^^

10/10 für die katze^^


----------



## Qonix (21. Oktober 2008)

Hmm, kenn ich nicht.

Gleiche Bewertung wie vorhin.


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

9/10 ^^


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Rifaen (21. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Manoroth (21. Oktober 2008)

10/10 wiso hats immer ne katze über mir wenn cih hier reingucke? oO


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

Weil wir die Weltherrschaft übernehmen :>
8/10


----------



## Pheselo (21. Oktober 2008)

-----------;;---------------

(9/10)


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

Katze 9/10


----------



## mookuh (21. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Weil wir die Weltherrschaft übernehmen :>



das werden wir noch sehen...

btw  9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Oktober 2008)

Eine Moo-Kuh^^ 9/10


----------



## Thraslon (21. Oktober 2008)

das ava is ähm, ach egal 
8/10


----------



## Yldrasson (21. Oktober 2008)

8/10
Ich mag Katzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (22. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

11/10


----------



## Gwynny (22. Oktober 2008)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

3/10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

11/10


----------



## Rathguul (22. Oktober 2008)

8/10

+ individuell
+ spaßig
- leider qualitativ nicht der Hammer

_*rgds
rathguul*_


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm very nice...how much? xD
10/10 ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

nicht meines....
4/10


----------



## Alanium (22. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Oktober 2008)

8/10, obwol es ein ork ist^^


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Oktober 2008)

2/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (22. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja irgendwie funny aber auch armseelig xD
5/10


----------



## Qonix (22. Oktober 2008)

schön gemacht

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (23. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## Mr.Killerguitar (23. Oktober 2008)

9/10

Ich mag Katzen^^ Meine ist nicht der Boss


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Oktober 2008)

1/10


----------



## Sedraku (23. Oktober 2008)

Find ich gut, das steht der zur hässlichkeit^^

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

juhu cookies 
10/10


----------



## b1ubb (23. Oktober 2008)

8/10 
find den elch geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (23. Oktober 2008)

oho, der bLubb ist auch mal wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist jetzt nicht so was besonderes

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. Oktober 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 8/10
> find den elch geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von DIR bedeutets mir viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rock on 9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Oktober 2008)

Find den Elch auch kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Dracun (23. Oktober 2008)

10/10

Der is ja mal geil der hässliche Vogel^^

I hoffe is kein Selbstportrait^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (23. Oktober 2008)

10/10 warum is ja wohl klar...^^


----------



## Lillyan (24. Oktober 2008)

7/10 ... grafisch wenig spektakulär, aber die Botschaft stimmt :>


----------



## Thraslon (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Ruffy!
8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Oktober 2008)

hat was
7/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

8/10
warte immer noch auf den dbz typ ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Rwar!
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (24. Oktober 2008)

10/10 geiler elch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BladeDragonGX (24. Oktober 2008)

9/10 *gg*


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

nice

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Oktober 2008)

11/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

immernoch 5/10


----------



## Qonix (24. Oktober 2008)

hehe

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm...One piece+Ruffy+Gumgum dingsda
=
9/10


----------



## mookuh (24. Oktober 2008)

hmm naja 6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (24. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> hmm naja 6/10


Was? Bist du ein hopperischer,Bierhassender Tierfeind?

naja eine kuh 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

7/10


----------



## mookuh (26. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Was? Bist du ein hopperischer,Bierhassender Tierfeind?



ach ich mag nur kühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und seit thralson auch halbwegs katzen

8/10


----------



## Satyr0000 (26. Oktober 2008)

7/10


die kuh schaut irgendwie komisch (aus).


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Ein Kopf am Morgen vertreibt Kummer und Sorgen!


----------



## Dracun (26. Oktober 2008)

10/10


Die Föderation^^

Ja i mag net nur SW sondern auch ST^^


----------



## Thraslon (26. Oktober 2008)

mookuh schrieb:


> ach ich mag nur kühe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hrhr 
sympathische kuh!
10/10


----------



## Saytan (26. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Bankchar (26. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

Was steht da? Rira?
Naja sieht auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus

Da ich zu dumm bin es zu lesen -1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Klunker (27. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> Was steht da? Rira?
> Naja sieht auf jeden Fall nicht schlecht aus
> 
> Da ich zu dumm bin es zu lesen -1
> ...



Ich denke mal kira  bezieht sich auf death note.

Yay Katzen Boss ^.^ 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Hellsing!

10/10


----------



## Melih (27. Oktober 2008)

Ein.....ELCH MIT EINER GITTARE?! wtf????


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Melih schrieb:


> Ein.....ELCH MIT EINER GITTARE?! wtf????


ja Gitarre,Bier, UND ein lustiger Hut xD
Bewertung pls


----------



## Melih (27. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ja Gitarre,Bier, UND ein lustiger Hut xD
> Bewertung pls



jop mahc ich.....


7/10


----------



## Qonix (27. Oktober 2008)

hehe

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

hmm..
8-9/10


----------



## Manoroth (27. Oktober 2008)

ein durchgeknallter elch? gefällt mir^^ 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

der typ schaut irgendwie doof aus
kommt mir vor wie ein türsteher der bisle das jahrhundert verpeilt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Rwar!
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

von wo hast du den elch?

beirische verinigung zur erhalten von elchen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 mag den einfach


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

hab ich aus nem anderem forum geklaut xD


----------



## Ayén (27. Oktober 2008)

dein elch erinnert mich an die happy tree friends O_O


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

pfff Standart
1/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Rüchtig!
9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (27. Oktober 2008)

Wie alle anderen finde ich den Elch auch eliiite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Inflames!
Aber etwas einfach 

8/10


----------



## Kaaper (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Sind deine Buchstaben auf der Tastatur kaputt?


----------



## Belphega (27. Oktober 2008)

Der Elch ist süß (:


----------



## Minastirit (27. Oktober 2008)

die frau ist irgendwie süss (:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hmm 9/10 oder so..


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

10/10! Katze!


----------



## Saytan (27. Oktober 2008)

10/10 wieder^^


----------



## Jokkerino (27. Oktober 2008)

Upturn(oder wie das geschrieben wird)
3/10


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 10/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

ui die kuh mal wieder ^^ 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (27. Oktober 2008)

sry for doublepost 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. Oktober 2008)

yeha die brille ;D

10/10


----------



## Thraslon (27. Oktober 2008)

Und die Kuh nochmal 10/10!
Sympathische Kuh!


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Hell-Emissary (28. Oktober 2008)

omg Oo

8/10

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

lol ne kippe im maul xD
6/10


----------



## Zez (28. Oktober 2008)

Was finden alle an dem Elch so toll? 
Naja dürfen sie ja, ich aber nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Qonix (28. Oktober 2008)

aha, der Zez auch mal wieder hier

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> Was finden alle an dem Elch so toll?
> Naja dürfen sie ja, ich aber nicht
> 
> 
> ...




Der elch akzeptiert aber keine Wertungen unter einer 8 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (28. Oktober 2008)

9/10

Der Elch sieht klasse aus^^


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

dein sohn jippie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

mag keine elche ^^ 4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Der elch akzeptiert aber keine Wertungen unter einer 8
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

7/10 
ich bin dagegen egal wofür ihr steht lalalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zez (28. Oktober 2008)

10/10


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

Ich mag dein ava ^^ 9/10


----------



## Flocktarr (28. Oktober 2008)

Saytan schrieb:


> Ich mag dein ava ^^ 9/10



Das muss ich dir Recht geben ^^

auch 9/10 ^^


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

hoooomeeer
10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

@ ZeZ
Wenn geklaut:0/10
Wenn selber gemacht: 5/10
Aber es flimmert mir zu viell :4/10


----------



## Zez (28. Oktober 2008)

Also 5/10 oder 4/10?
Und ich bin der einzig wahre ZeZ, von wem soll es geklaut sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Oktober 2008)

von zez online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nimmt mich auch wunder wo man was klauen kann mit dem namen drin hmm ..


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Zez schrieb:


> 4/10?


!

@Minastirit:Rwar! 9/10 xD


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

wieder bessoffener elk 5/10


----------



## Zez (28. Oktober 2008)

10/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (28. Oktober 2008)

Es hat was. Was eigenes. Was dunkles. Was persönliches. Was blinkendes. Was aufdringliches.
Es scheint Zez zu sein.
Aber die Brüste fehlen.

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

pornös 8/10


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (28. Oktober 2008)

Ist es ein Hase?
Ist es ein Elch?
Ist es ein Känguru?

Was war da denn los?
Man weiß es nicht.

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Oktober 2008)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Es ist ein ELCH!
> 8/10


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

da is a sturtzbesoffne Elk !

6/10


----------



## Saytan (28. Oktober 2008)

und es ist ein doppelpost^^


----------



## mookuh (28. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Mein Elch mag deine Kuh

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gin (29. Oktober 2008)

Der Ork triffts. Netter Comicstyle und spiegelt schön die Blödheit wieder, aber irgendwas fehlt - daher: 8/10.


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

Roflcopter

Würstchen!

6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (29. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Ayén (29. Oktober 2008)

8/10

orks sind cool!

mit nem kürbis wärs epic!


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Oktober 2008)

6/10


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Zez (29. Oktober 2008)

6/10


--- hab für ein paar Tage mal nen neuen Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (29. Oktober 2008)

8/10


----------



## Todesschleicher (29. Oktober 2008)

8/10

Schnieke, aber nicht umwerfend


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Disturbed!

8/10


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

10 / 10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Uralt

6/10


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

0/0
*uralt*


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> 0/0
> *uralt*


Sicher, keiner hier im Forum hat das Bild gekannt.


----------



## Kurta (30. Oktober 2008)

0 / 0 
ausser mir..., außerdem hast du net bewertet , also hast du hier nichts zu suchen!!!!


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

Kurta schrieb:


> 0 / 0
> ausser mir..., außerdem hast du net bewertet , also hast du hier nichts zu suchen!!!!



Da du dein Bild ja nicht geändert hast, muss ich es nicht NOCHEINMAL bewerten!
Die Bewertunge findest du auf Seite 254


----------



## picollo0071 (30. Oktober 2008)

9/10


----------



## Ayén (30. Oktober 2008)

8/10 <3 orks immernoch :>


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Oktober 2008)

7/10

*blitz blitz*


----------



## Manoroth (30. Oktober 2008)

wider elch^^ 9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (31. Oktober 2008)

Der schaut böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Rhokan (31. Oktober 2008)

/e: Lol bin ich doof is ja garnich der sig-thread^^ egal der ava is cool 9/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Tristam (2. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (2. November 2008)

the godfather :>
10/10


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

The fathers of Berlin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. November 2008)

down with the sickness XD
10/10 mag die band -1 wegen pict.fm


----------



## Falathrim (2. November 2008)

Weiß nicht wie ichs rausbekomme :/ 

Naja okay ich weiß es aber ich bin zu faul

9/10

Langsam wird sie alt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (3. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## joshivince (3. November 2008)

Katzen JAAAAAAAAAAAA 9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (3. November 2008)

Katzenalaaaaaaaaaarm!!!! Ich liebe Katzen, ergo 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (3. November 2008)

Kermit auf Drogen rockt ^^

10/10


----------



## mookuh (3. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (4. November 2008)

06/10 nette Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (4. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Mefisthor (4. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Fonia (4. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Ollimua (4. November 2008)

7/10 Gutes Foto


----------



## Exo1337 (4. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## todesfritte (4. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 !


----------



## Malchenstein (5. November 2008)

9/10 
Genau so möchte ich vom Gevatter abegholt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (5. November 2008)

0/10 ^^ da gibts nichts zu bewerten.


----------



## Malchenstein (5. November 2008)

uppsala,
Versuch Nr. 2  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (5. November 2008)

^^ das schon besser =P 9/10


----------



## Templer2k (5. November 2008)

schöne frau ^^ 10 punkte ^^


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

Taliban?
5 Punkte


----------



## b1ubb (5. November 2008)

5/10 
kA ob du es bist, aber ich würde das gesicht mehr ins licht bringen.


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2008)

ka ob du es bist, aber ich würde es weniger ins Licht bringen *_* der Himmel überstrahlt 'n bisschen arg weiß, aber ich mag Avatare mit dem User drauf (oder wo man zumindest diesen Eindruck bekommt... 100% kann man das ja ohne nachfragen nie sagen) von daher 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gumja (5. November 2008)

0815 Bild
3/10



b1ubb schrieb:


> kA ob du es bist, aber ich würde das gesicht mehr ins licht bringen.


Is ne Kreidezeichnung eines Fotos von mir und das Dunkle ist gewollt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> Is ne Kreidezeichnung eines Fotos von mir und das Dunkle ist gewollt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aber man erkennt dich nicht ..


----------



## picollo0071 (5. November 2008)

9/10 für so einen gutaussehenden jungen mann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2008)

Gumja schrieb:


> 0815 Bild
> 3/10


N Foto von mir is'n 0815 Bild? Q_Q

8/10 an den gutaussehenden Ork über mir :x


----------



## Fonia (5. November 2008)

10/10 Das ist ganz toll und nicht 0815 T.T


----------



## Toraka' (5. November 2008)

würd dich gern ma kennenlernen ^^
leider bissl 0815 daher nur 6/10


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2008)

Was versteht ihr denn unter "0815"? 

Über mir keine Wertung, weil gar kein Avatar (zumindest wird da bei mir nix geladen).


----------



## Rhokan (5. November 2008)

> Was versteht ihr denn unter "0815"?



08/15 ist eine gebräuchliche, abschätzige Redewendung für etwas ganz Gewöhnliches oder nichts Besonderes, Durchschnitt, Mittelmaß oder nichts Erwähnenswertes. Teilweise wird diese Redewendung auch für „veraltetes Material“ verwendet. Der Begriff heißt auch kurz übersetzt: Standard.

klick mich

10/10, Avas von sich selber sind die besten


----------



## S.E.Lain (5. November 2008)

hmm 5/10


----------



## Gwynny (5. November 2008)

10/10 gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## nalcarya (5. November 2008)

@Rhokan: so unwissend bin ich nun auch wieder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Frage bezog sich mehr darauf, was diejenigen die den Ausdruck hier gebraucht haben als 0815 sehen bzw wie ein Avatar in ihren Augen aussehen sollte damit er nicht "0815" ist.

Sowas wie den von Gwynny würde ich persönlich als 0815 bezeichnen, weil's etwas ist, das verdammt viele hier haben, ähnlich wie die Charaktersignaturen. Aber in Bezug auf meinen oder Fonias versteh ich's nicht so ganz ^.^

Gwynny bekommt trotz 0815 6/10 von mir, weil's eine lustige Animation, aber leider auf dem kleinen Format schlecht zu erkennen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




und btw... <3 Amon Amarth!


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (5. November 2008)

07/10


----------



## Tabuno (5. November 2008)

pöser lebkuchenmann 6/10


----------



## Lebkuchenmann25 (5. November 2008)

Tabuno schrieb:


> pöser lebkuchenmann 6/10



pans pöse, phuh pöses eee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 06/10


----------



## Thraslon (5. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dextra17 (6. November 2008)

Katzen sind der BOSS 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valanihirae (6. November 2008)

Dextra17 schrieb:


> Katzen sind der BOSS 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mag Frösche! Und die Muppetshow auch! Aber bewegt sich bissi zu schnell ;D *8/10*


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Lucelia (6. November 2008)

dat is doch ma ne sympathische grünhaut *g*

8/10, orks müssen doch pööööse kucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (6. November 2008)

Ich bin ein lieber ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 für den Wichtel mit der Gewerkschaft^^


----------



## Fonia (6. November 2008)

^^ och der ist ja fast süß 9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (6. November 2008)

Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Gwynny (6. November 2008)

creepy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Sam1202 (7. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## nalcarya (7. November 2008)

awwww~! <3 9/10 

weil mich der weiße Hintergrund stört, transparent wär imho schöner ^^


----------



## Lucelia (7. November 2008)

miiiau... böser blick ^^

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (7. November 2008)

Wichtel FTW 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

hmm...5/10


----------



## Gwynny (7. November 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## b1ubb (7. November 2008)

3x durfte ich jetzt Gwynny bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das heißt was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 ! hammer ava ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

haha b1ubb 7/10


----------



## Dextra17 (7. November 2008)

Oha Der Schwamm... mag ich nicht also so 4/10!


----------



## chopi (7. November 2008)

Niveaulos,gefällt mir!
9/10


----------



## Graf-von-Krolock (7. November 2008)

10/10
hüsch hüsch


----------



## Skatero (7. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dextra17 (7. November 2008)

chopi schrieb:


> Niveaulos,gefällt mir!
> 9/10




HEHE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zZzzZz 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (7. November 2008)

oh no my mom

5/10


----------



## mookuh (7. November 2008)

9/10 Spongebob^^


----------



## Kurta (8. November 2008)

die Kuh macht muh 8/10


----------



## Templer2k (8. November 2008)

Ich mag den affen 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. November 2008)

halamahala

6/10


----------



## mookuh (9. November 2008)

10/10 yeah anime^^


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

die kuh macht muh

7/10


----------



## Varghoud (9. November 2008)

8/10 

Schöner Anime-Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2008)

Weiss nicht wer das ist aber sieht cool aus ^^

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

slash!

8/10


----------



## Skatero (9. November 2008)

8/10 Anime ftw !


----------



## Kronas (9. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> 8/10 Anime ftw !


7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (9. November 2008)

langweillig

4/10


----------



## Thraslon (9. November 2008)

sry steh iczh einfach nich drauf 3/10


----------



## HGVermillion (9. November 2008)

Ich mag Katzen, und die Botschaft entspricht auch der Warheit

8/10


----------



## todesfritte (10. November 2008)

10/10 dunkel, böse, toll


----------



## Gwynny (10. November 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny



b1ubb schrieb:


> 3x durfte ich jetzt Gwynny bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich werde doch so gern von Dir bewertet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Rúmalion (10. November 2008)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

langweillig 3/10


----------



## Ath3îst1c! (10. November 2008)

9/10
Weil kein Tief-Blicken-Lassender-Ausschnitt


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

Ath3îst1c! schrieb:


> 9/10
> Weil kein Tief-Blicken-Lassender-Ausschnitt



pedo? Oo

jokker bekommt 20/10 <3 lucky star :/
und den typ aus nem anderen forum und dem genau gleichen ava ...

anh3ist1c bekommt hmm 8/10 
da titel und das bild .. überhaupt nicht passen .. wenn du die geschichte kennst ..ist eher traurig/beängsitgend als wirklich lustig ..


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

rwar! 9/10

aus welchem forum denn, hab mein ava auch nur geklaut^^


----------



## mookuh (10. November 2008)

9/10 für Jokker


----------



## Minastirit (10. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> rwar! 9/10
> 
> aus welchem forum denn, hab mein ava auch nur geklaut^^


gfx-sector .. der da isn mod 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mit meiner sig *höhö*

moooooh 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> rwar! 9/10


----------



## Cassian1982 (10. November 2008)

schicker Avatar. Gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. November 2008)

Cassian1982 schrieb:


> schicker Avatar. Gefällt mir
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


wo ist dann die bewertung? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## mookuh (10. November 2008)

und gleich wieder 9/10 für jokker


----------



## picollo0071 (11. November 2008)

6/10
ist nicht mein "stil" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hell-Emissary (11. November 2008)

löl

8/10

_*~from hell~*_


----------



## picollo0071 (11. November 2008)

9/10
Smoking kills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Qonix (11. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (11. November 2008)

10/10
wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (11. November 2008)

Du schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10...heut finde ich ihn putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## picollo0071 (11. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

ich bewerte Gwynny

OMG! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Sorzzara (11. November 2008)

9/10 ... einfach süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

nicht süss?^^

5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (11. November 2008)

Das alte war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Haxxler (11. November 2008)

Mag ich irgendwie nich :/

4/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (11. November 2008)

Hmm ja sieht cool aus 8.5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (11. November 2008)

hat style!

9/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (11. November 2008)

hmm ya auch very nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (11. November 2008)

Hat was an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Gwynny (12. November 2008)

9/10 

LG Gwynny


----------



## picollo0071 (12. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (12. November 2008)

Hmm, ich mag Orks nicht so. (Für das Imperium)
5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (12. November 2008)

sieht nett aus. 8/10


----------



## Crackmack (12. November 2008)

Orc 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja wer bei meinem Naruto nich kennt kommt auch nich draus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

waas ne fette lippe wäähh

4/10


----------



## Sammies (12. November 2008)

Mag kein Manga 

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (12. November 2008)

iron maiden ! 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (13. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

wäähh^^ 

5/10


----------



## Skyline212 (13. November 2008)

8/10
Warum wähhhh würdest du tot besser aussehen finde die als halb tot und verrottet noch recht hübsch XD


----------



## Dextra17 (13. November 2008)

Stinkt die nicht derbst??? Egal^^ 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (13. November 2008)

l0l 9/10


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Carleena (14. November 2008)

7/10 hat Style xD


----------



## Jokkerino (14. November 2008)

ich mochte den freddy nie...4/10


----------



## Skatero (14. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Xamthys (15. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Falathrim (15. November 2008)

5/10

Katze 10/10

So wie die aussieht -5 xD


----------



## Jokkerino (15. November 2008)

Disturbed! 9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (16. November 2008)

Why so serious??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

l0l

9/10


----------



## Crackmack (16. November 2008)

Anime 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (16. November 2008)

Crackmack schrieb:


> Anime 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ist doch kein anime >.<
Das ist Joker from the "The Dark Knight"

naja...6/10


----------



## Tahult (17. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> [...]
> Das ist Joker from the "The Dark Knight"
> [...]


Best Filmbösewicht ever!!!

10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

Tahult schrieb:


> Best Filmbösewicht ever!!!
> 
> 10/10


Meine Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Xylirius (17. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## *Vanessa* (17. November 2008)

Xylirius schrieb:


> 10/10



...xD was soll man bei deinen avatar sagen....ein fetter nackter man...... 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

hmm...9/10


----------



## Skatero (17. November 2008)

Sieht aus wie ein Anime...^^
Ist aber Joker... 10/10


----------



## HGVermillion (17. November 2008)

Eigentlich 8/10, ist das ein Ordler, also 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (17. November 2008)

Kill the batman 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Hmmm naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Hmm 8/10
Einen gibts Abzug weilsen Animeauszug ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (17. November 2008)

Yes,we can!
du auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Falathrim (17. November 2008)

10/10
Naruto-Serie ftw!
Und Sasuke erst recht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kanns sein dass mein Ava nicht mehr dargestellt wird?^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (17. November 2008)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Kanns sein dass mein Ava nicht mehr dargestellt wird?^^



nein



Geiler Avatar ich mag Disturbed 10/10


----------



## Razyl (17. November 2008)

Das Weasel ist cool daher :
10/10!


----------



## Jokkerino (17. November 2008)

obama!

10/10


----------



## moddii (17. November 2008)

Joker4ever  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10 weils noch nen Tick besser geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (17. November 2008)

Stimmt, mit einem Warlock 10/10


----------



## Junkman (17. November 2008)

Joa geht so 

7/10


----------



## Kheltaras (17. November 2008)

anti-forentroll...

1/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (17. November 2008)

Hmm naja ne irgendwie nich so xD 2/10


----------



## Thraslon (17. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## *Vanessa* (18. November 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> 9/10



8/10


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Bexor (18. November 2008)

4/10


----------



## Kurta (18. November 2008)

5/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (18. November 2008)

10/10 love it XD


----------



## Xylirius (18. November 2008)

10/10  zu geil


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

...5/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (18. November 2008)

Ich kanns net erkennen was es is aber ich schätze mal eine dunkle Gestalt
4/10


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 LAAAAAAAAME und sieht doof aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 0/10

edit: mein ava spinnt gerade ein bisschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

0/10 für Shin Chan?????

Dafür geb ich dir jetzt ne 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Wie kannst du Kermit, dem einzig Wahren 0 Punkte geben??? Unfassbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deins ist ganz ok 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Kermit würde von Slash voll eins in die Fresse kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ok 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (18. November 2008)

7/10 hmm ich weis nich wiso aber einfach 7/10


----------



## Maltztrunk (18. November 2008)

9/10  aber sasuke=pöse


----------



## Rhokan (18. November 2008)

mh... 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

Homer! 9/10




Hirsi325 schrieb:


> Ich kanns net erkennen was es is aber ich schätze mal eine dunkle Gestalt
> 4/10



Was hast du für einen be***issenen Bildschirm? >.<


----------



## Rhokan (18. November 2008)

> Homer! 9/10



haha schneller   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (18. November 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (18. November 2008)

obama!

9/10


----------



## Haxxler (18. November 2008)

Joker! Auch wenn man ihn nicht direkt erkennt und das markanteste nicht zu sehen ist.

9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (18. November 2008)

Immer noch 7/10 für den Mann in schwarzweiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (18. November 2008)

durchgeknallter frosch? ichliebe ihn^^ 10/10


----------



## Skatero (18. November 2008)

hmm 7/10
edit: da war jemand schneller also 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (19. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Stoffl (19. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

7/10 ich mag einfache gifs ^^


----------



## Carleena (19. November 2008)

6/10 


xD


----------



## M_of_D (19. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## grimmjow (19. November 2008)

3.5/10

Sagt mir gar nicht zu.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

7/10 ich kenns nich aber der zeichenstil gefällt mir


----------



## Gribi (19. November 2008)

8/10 Poser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

10/10  Den muss ich zeigen, weisst doch: Bassisten haben länger und können tiefer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

wtf? sorry für doppelpost


----------



## Gribi (19. November 2008)

haha geil xD


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

5/10 Meine jüngerin des Khaine mag keine hexenjäger ^^


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

6/10 Ketzer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

AAAAHH!!! Affe mit Waffe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Roennie (19. November 2008)

9/10 kermit ftw


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

bass! bass! wir brauchen bass! Bass!

9/10


----------



## ChAkuz@ (19. November 2008)

8/10^^

Wer isn das überhaupt?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

ich denke mal, sein "why so serious?" unterm bild sollte, wer ihn bis dahin noch nicht erkannt hat, ausschlaggebend für den joker sein :>
joa affe mit waffe eben... 9/10^^


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

10/10 und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

7/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

sry doppelpost


----------



## Bankchar (19. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Skatero (19. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Crackmack (19. November 2008)

immernoch 10/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (19. November 2008)

8/10

Tante Edith meint der User über mir hätte genau 1337 Posts


----------



## Jokkerino (19. November 2008)

wtf kann ich net lesen  3/10


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Ich hasse Batman aber der Joker ist cool
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. November 2008)

du hattest batman?^^
doofer editer :<
naja 10/10


----------



## Razyl (19. November 2008)

Hmm ich kann mich schwer entscheiden zwischen 
7 und 8/10...
Naja weil du es bist:
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja komm, jeder macht schreibfehler xD


----------



## Dextra17 (19. November 2008)

Yes we can 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. November 2008)

WAAa omg

mag das ding
9/10


----------



## Bankchar (20. November 2008)

meow !

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (20. November 2008)

wer isn das Oo
du? ..

ehm .. 6/10 weil irgendwie komisch ausschaut Oo


----------



## Qonix (20. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Perkone (20. November 2008)

YAY Hexenjäger, war meine Lieblingsklasse in war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

ey du hast echt kein Niveau!

vorallem deine sig find ich echt unterste schublade, da man sich über solche Kinder nicht lustig macht, da es ja offensichtlich ist dass diese nicht gesund sind...


0/10

(Ja ich weiss hier gehts um avatare aber sig&avatar haben meiner meinung nach eine 0 verdient)


----------



## Avyn (20. November 2008)

Ich mag Batman nicht und ich mag den Joker nicht... naja sieht trotzdem ganz gut aus

7/10


----------



## mookuh (20. November 2008)

10/10 für Jokker


----------



## Razyl (20. November 2008)

kühe sind cool daher 10/10


----------



## Avyn (20. November 2008)

obama ftw
10/10


----------



## lollercoaster (20. November 2008)

jedes mal wenn ich deinen avatar sehe muss ich irgentwie min. grinsen, dass schafft sonst keiner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10 
Edit: bezog sich auf obama

Ansonsten Avyn würd ich deinem ava 7/10 ich find das auge irgentwie zu schlicht aber auch nicht schlecht is einfach nur so unspektakulär


----------



## Jokkerino (20. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (20. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Gwynny (21. November 2008)

8/10 düster....

LG Gwynny


----------



## Roennie (21. November 2008)

9/10 

alt aber toll ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (21. November 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Illuminatos (21. November 2008)

Ich kann nicht sagen wieso aber... ich find den Avatar irgendwie toll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Hmm
Hmm
6/10


----------



## Rhokan (21. November 2008)

mh... 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

die band ist döf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## Razyl (21. November 2008)

Batman ist mies, Joker ist cool.
9/10
(den einen gibts abzug weil man sein gesicht net sieht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Jokkerino (21. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Batman ist mies, Joker ist cool.


/signed


----------



## Crackmack (21. November 2008)

Naja Joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Skatero (21. November 2008)

Naja Saskuke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (22. November 2008)

hmm...kP liegt mir net

5/10


----------



## Dextra17 (22. November 2008)

It's the joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Avyn (22. November 2008)

Gefällt mir 
10/10


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

3/10 



gibs schon so oft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

hmm
6/10


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> hmm
> 6/10




du schon wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


heute wieder lust auf Nachtschwärmer ? ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> du schon wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich? ich bin da jeden Abend^^
Glaube da verbring ich noch Zeit in 60 Jahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weiterhin 6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (22. November 2008)

joa... wie immer 9/10 ^^


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Ach der "Ich ärgere Razyl mal heute abend" Typ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Raheema (22. November 2008)

Brille auch wieder da ?? 


das wird ja lustig heute 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (22. November 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> Brille auch wieder da ??
> 
> 
> das wird ja lustig heute
> ...


Fragt sich nur für wen ^^
6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (23. November 2008)

immer muss ich dich bewerten XD

8/10


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur für wen ^^
> 6/10




naja war dich oder wie war gestern??? 


war nicht so aktiv gestern 



6/10


----------



## Lurock (23. November 2008)

Langweilig, gefällt mir nicht.
Aber da es stimmt:
1/10 Punkten.


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Langweilig, gefällt mir nicht.
> Aber da es stimmt:
> 1/10 Punkten.





6/10 


gibt bessere bilder


----------



## Razyl (23. November 2008)

hmm
bissel einfallslos
3/10


----------



## Raheema (23. November 2008)

10/10 


obama is toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (24. November 2008)

Hehe, die Katze ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

Hmm
6/10


----------



## Kronas (24. November 2008)

für razyl gibts... 8/10


----------



## Razyl (24. November 2008)

8/10 auch^^


----------



## Gwynny (25. November 2008)

Obama! 10/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Pauna (25. November 2008)

also ich finde die typys lustich 8/10 von mir


----------



## HGVermillion (25. November 2008)

Irgendwie hab ich mit Invader Zim nicht so viel anfangen können, war zwar lustig aber ........irgendwie.... ach 9/10 der Roboter war geil.


----------



## Haxxler (25. November 2008)

Hm 6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (25. November 2008)

3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

5/10


----------



## Tassy (25. November 2008)

7*/*10 ;D


----------



## Kronas (25. November 2008)

7/10
fragt sich nur was der pingiun da hört


----------



## Thoraros (25. November 2008)

9/10 Ganz klare Sache =)


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

7/10


----------



## Dextra17 (25. November 2008)

RuloR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (25. November 2008)

3 /10


----------



## Razyl (25. November 2008)

ich mag keine katzen und muss trotzdem unter ihnen leiden
4/10


----------



## Rhokan (25. November 2008)

8.5/10


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

hmm Was ist das?
3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. November 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> hmm Was ist das?
> 3/10


ne band
7/10


----------



## Skatero (25. November 2008)

Und was ist das?
hmm 6/10
Wenn ich wüsste was das ist, vielleicht besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauna (25. November 2008)

2/10 sry ^^ aber ich mag nix mit schaolin krieger oder was auch imemr dass ist ^^





BEVOR IHR MEIN AVATAR BEWERTET GUCKT EUCH DIESE SEITE AN http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2754935/Invader_Zim_Best_of_Gir


----------



## Jokkerino (25. November 2008)

waaaaafles

10/10


----------



## Naho (26. November 2008)

6/10 


was soll das geau sein???


----------



## Pizzakarton (26. November 2008)

Also dein wird nicht angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hehe jetzt bewertet mal meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (26. November 2008)

Deines wird auch ned angezeigt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## cerna karkulka (26. November 2008)

immer noch toll 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (26. November 2008)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

Naho schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> 
> was soll das geau sein???


evtl. dein extrem schlechter bildschirm?

@ gwynny

omg!
9/10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pauna (26. November 2008)

5/10 weil er mit dem rücken zu uns steht


----------



## Abrox (26. November 2008)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

8/10^^


----------



## picollo0071 (26. November 2008)

2/10


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

ich mag diesen orc net mehr sehen

4/10


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Batman ist doof, Joker ist cool daher
9/10!


----------



## Jokkerino (26. November 2008)

kusch kusch razyl^^

bist du in jedem thread anzutreffen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> kusch kusch razyl^^
> 
> bist du in jedem thread anzutreffen?
> 
> ...


ja türlich, ich bin überall und nirgendwo^^
9/10


----------



## Dextra17 (26. November 2008)

Immer dieselben hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Manoroth (26. November 2008)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (26. November 2008)

Darth Revan????
10/10!


----------



## Fetus (26. November 2008)

Zu 'süß' für meinen Geschmack

5/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (26. November 2008)

7/10 da hund mit brille


----------



## Dracun (26. November 2008)

10/10

Himmelsdrache^^ KAAAAAAMUI^^


----------



## Slim_Shady (26. November 2008)

Ein Kind 10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (27. November 2008)

1/2 / 10


----------



## Pauna (27. November 2008)

und dann sagt man orcs wären hässlich tz tz tz ^^ 10/10 aber es wäre besser wenn ihr eure avatare auch mal wechseln würdet


----------



## Haxxler (27. November 2008)

8/10

Dieses was immer es ist Vieh mag ich ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (27. November 2008)

Pauna schrieb:


> und dann sagt man orcs wären hässlich tz tz tz ^^ 10/10 aber es wäre besser wenn ihr eure avatare auch mal wechseln würdet


Aber ich identifiziere mich mit meinem Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: 6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (27. November 2008)

mach dir mal was neues o.0

3/10


----------



## Pauna (28. November 2008)

du kannst aber auch mal was neues machen :-/ 4/10


@Haxxler dass vieh Heist DOMO ist ne japanische zeichentrick serie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (28. November 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> mach dir mal was neues o.0
> 
> 3/10


Zwing mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. November 2008)

Erinnert mich an die Peons aus WC3 (auch wenn ich da lieber Humans/Ud spiele^^) -> 9/10


----------



## Gwynny (28. November 2008)

Ziemlich blass der Gute, sollte mal in die Sonne gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Pauna (28. November 2008)

also die mänikken werden einfach net langweilig so panisch wie die da rumrennen ^^

Natürlich eine 10/10


----------



## Thrainan (28. November 2008)

Lustig, also 9,5/10


----------



## Kronas (28. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Dieses was immer es ist Vieh mag ich ^^


das ding nennt sich doomo... oder so

@  Thrainan
das gibt eine 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. November 2008)

wahlos

4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (28. November 2008)

9/10... mit gesicht wärs glatt 10/10


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

Ick mag das net 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. November 2008)

8/10
immernoch^^


----------



## Extro (29. November 2008)

Ich erkenne zwar nicht was es ist aber sieht toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8,5/10


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

10/10 Cool ein süsser hasse. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

gollum-fliegenaugen-kellerkind-viech?
naja
4/10


----------



## hacker007 (29. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> gollum-fliegenaugen-kellerkind-viech?
> naja
> 4/10



Was hast den du gegen keller kinder? Bill gates war auch ein keller kind nun ist er ein sehr reicher mann.


----------



## riesentrolli (29. November 2008)

speed und quali sucken.

5/10


----------



## Melonni (29. November 2008)

Hat was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## K0l0ss (29. November 2008)

Flogging Molly, war ich aufem Konzert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eindeutig 10/10


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

6/10


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

5/10

edit: razyl war schneller, für ihn gibts 7/10


----------



## Dracun (29. November 2008)

Extro schrieb:


> Ich erkenne zwar nicht was es ist aber sieht toll aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




um es dir zu erklären das is der Joker wahrscheinlich der intelligenteste Erzfeind von Batman(und auch der wo Batman den meisten Respekt gegenüber hat^^)^^ und es würde mich auch net wundern wenn des sogar Heath Ledger sein soll...also schäm dich^^

und ach ja 

9/10 für Kronas^^


----------



## Razyl (29. November 2008)

10/10 für deinen Sohnemann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (29. November 2008)

10/10votes für obama!
yes you can!!!!111einself111!!!


----------



## Kronas (29. November 2008)

spartaaaaa
9/10


----------



## Extro (30. November 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> spartaaaaa
> 9/10


 Witziig 

9/10^^


----------



## Manoroth (30. November 2008)

mag das vieh iwie net.. 3/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

*schnarch*

4/10


----------



## Haxxler (30. November 2008)

8/10

Mach mal n neues, das is langsam ausgelutscht ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (30. November 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Mach mal n neues, das is langsam ausgelutscht ^^


es ist so schwer was vernünftiges zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Razyl (1. Dezember 2008)

Joker>Batman
9/10


----------



## Gwynny (2. Dezember 2008)

Immer noch 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Exo1337 (2. Dezember 2008)

^^ 8/10


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (2. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Dezember 2008)

boah lol deins wird bei mir net angezeigt^^


----------



## Dracun (2. Dezember 2008)

1000/10

der Typ is einfach geil ...die serie american dad is auch sowat von geil^^..besonders der deutsche goldfisch^^---megalol^^


----------



## Kronas (2. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 1000/10
> 
> der Typ is einfach geil ...die serie american dad is auch sowat von geil^^..besonders der deutsche goldfisch^^---megalol^^


klaus rockt!^^
und deine avi bekommt 8/10


----------



## Razyl (2. Dezember 2008)

10/10 für deinen Sohnemann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ach man das war für Dracun ~~

@ über mir:
7/10


----------



## Tryko (2. Dezember 2008)

10/10 an Razyl, dieser Obama sieht einfach so toll aus.^^

Ach ja, ich müsst mir auch mal n Avatar anschaffen^^, kann mich jedoch nicht entscheiden.


----------



## DeadSand (2. Dezember 2008)

ich geb dir mal 1/10 xD hat ja auch nich jeder xD


----------



## Kronas (3. Dezember 2008)

3/10
bissl langweilig^^


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

immernoch nicht gut
3/10


----------



## Lurock (3. Dezember 2008)

<3 Roger!
10/10 Punkten.


----------



## LónêWòlf (3. Dezember 2008)

7/10 

alt bekannt aber immer noch ausdrucks stark ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

ein wolf...4/10


----------



## Lisaya (3. Dezember 2008)

6/10

... passend zum Namen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*edit: Ach Mist, zu spät. Dir 10/10 aus all den Gründen, die bereits genannt wurden. Ich liebe es! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

Lisaya schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> ... passend zum Namen.
> 
> ...


warum dann nur 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich bin ein verwöhnter buffie, der nur 8-10 Wertungen gewohnt ist...8 ist auch schon fast eine beleidigung bei mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 süß


----------



## Lisaya (3. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> warum dann nur 6
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nein, verdammt, die 6 ging doch an den Wolf da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 10 war an dich gerichtet, deswegen *edit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wiederum 10/10.
Danke, ich weiß, ich bin süß (manchmal). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Hmm *chopis wertung klau*
8/10


----------



## Nocard (3. Dezember 2008)

8/10 hat was

wem mein Aktuelles nicht gefällt, beachte das kleingedruckte in der Sig. :þ


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

cool ^^

8/10


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Nocard schrieb:


> 8/10 hat was
> 
> wem mein Aktuelles nicht gefällt, beachte das kleingedruckte in der Sig. :þ


Naja dafür das ich scripte anhalten kann isses nicht grade böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jojo 7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Dezember 2008)

ne 7??? omg o.0

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> ne 7??? omg o.0
> 
> 6/10
> 
> ...


Ach weil du es bist gibts ne ...
8/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (3. Dezember 2008)

so jetz bin ich mal genauso regelwiedrich pös wie ihr alle zam der typ is doof 0/10..muhahhahaw

ne spass beiseite vorhin schon bewertet und ihr könt meins überspringn^^


----------



## Biggus (3. Dezember 2008)

@ Goim 10/10 !!! Sehr schlicht und doch so aussagekräftig ! <3


----------



## Alcasim (3. Dezember 2008)

5/10

Hatte früher Animes ganz gerne.. Heute steh ich nich mehr so drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Alcasim (3. Dezember 2008)

3/10

An sich lustiges Avatar, allerdings nervt es wenn immer derselbe mitmacht beim Avatarenbewerten, die Leute wollen auch mal was anderes sehen..


So, nun wieder Schluss mim Spammen fürn paar Monate.. Hab meine 2 Spamposts gemacht :X


----------



## chopi (3. Dezember 2008)

Alcasim schrieb:


> 3/10
> An sich lustiges Avatar, allerdings nervt es wenn immer derselbe mitmacht beim Avatarenbewerten, die Leute wollen auch mal was anderes sehen..


LOL ich hab über 3 Monate nicht mehr in diesem Channel gepostet,fand deinen nur so lustig,da wollte ich ne 10 vergeben oO
Da haste dir mal was ausgedacht zum flamen,das nicht stimmt,sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bewertung wie vorhin


----------



## Fetus (3. Dezember 2008)

Macht mich noch verrückt. 

7/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

omg >.< du hast es immernoch

2/10


----------



## Qonix (4. Dezember 2008)

hehe  8/10


----------



## Lisaya (4. Dezember 2008)

4/10 ... sorry, ich steh einfach nicht drauf ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> omg >.< du hast es immernoch
> 
> 2/10


Und nächstest Jahr auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




7/10


----------



## Rhokan (4. Dezember 2008)

fals ich mich richtig erinnere ist der Orc doch aus Warcraft 2 oder?

mh... man könnte den Rand besser anpassen 7/10


----------



## Razyl (4. Dezember 2008)

Mag i net, 5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Dezember 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> fals ich mich richtig erinnere ist der Orc doch aus Warcraft 2 oder?
> 
> mh... man könnte den Rand besser anpassen 7/10


Könnte sein. Ich bin durch zufall auf ihn gestoßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit dem Rand stimmt, aber es geht sich nicht wirklich gut aus, und wirklich Zeit wollt ich mir für das Avatar nicht nehmen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: 5/10


----------



## Jokkerino (4. Dezember 2008)

seite vorher siehste bewertung^^


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Dezember 2008)

xD
9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

hau ab^^

*wie ne pussy mit den händen rumfuchtel*


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Dezember 2008)

Nix da.
Bin wie Herpes. Egal was du versuchst. Du wirst mich niemals.... Ach verdammt ich bin einfach ne Krankheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (5. Dezember 2008)

3/10 owned mit hässlichkeit?!?!?!
was ist mit dme ork passiert? ne zwergin beim baden gesehn?


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

omg XD XD *WEGLACH*

10/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

10/10

I liebe dat verrückte Alien^^

American Dad is genial^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

10/10 für deinen sohnemann :>


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

immer die gleichen hier...hab ne idee:Razyl ändert auch mal sein ava^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> immer die gleichen hier...hab ne idee:Razyl ändert auch mal sein ava^^


 Kann ich machen^^


----------



## Jokkerino (5. Dezember 2008)

hurra^^


----------



## Razyl (5. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> hurra^^


So, schlicht aber ausssagekräftig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (5. Dezember 2008)

gibt ne 10++/10


----------



## Belty (5. Dezember 2008)

10 punkte, was ich besonders loben muss ist die signatur mit den laserschwert ;-)


----------



## Jokkerino (6. Dezember 2008)

wuhuu *anpopp* xD

10/10


----------



## Yldrasson (6. Dezember 2008)

9/10

Roger ist witzig, mit dem Outfit sogar noch mehr.^^


----------



## Kamui Shiro (6. Dezember 2008)

i need to dink some tea 10/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Dezember 2008)

4/10
Ich mag kein Anime/Manga etc. Rotz^^


----------



## Melih (6. Dezember 2008)

6/10

ein wenig zu klein :/


----------



## Dracun (6. Dezember 2008)

9/10

sieht nett aus^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

hab mal nen neuen ava
mal wieder 8/10 für dracun


----------



## Kamui Shiro (7. Dezember 2008)

lügner du hast gar keinen avatar^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

*pfeif* 2/10


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> lügner du hast gar keinen avatar^^


hä? heut nachmittag warer noch da
*wieder neu raussucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

edit: da iser wieder... zumindest ich seh ihn wieder^^


----------



## Kangrim (7. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> hä? heut nachmittag warer noch da
> *wieder neu raussucht
> 
> 
> ...




Sry Ich seh da keinen. Aber der Wille ist was zählt also ne 3/10^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

also ich seh ihn
beweis: [img=http://img60.imageshack.us/img60/1305/katzeab1.th.png]
(das bewegt sich dann noch und die hand streichelt die katze und die katze läuft)


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

ZHmm bei mir wird nichts angezeigt o.O
Naja aufgrund des Bildes bekommste ne 6/10^^


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> ZHmm bei mir wird nichts angezeigt o.O
> Naja aufgrund des Bildes bekommste ne 6/10^^


hat wer ein programm zum gif verkleinern? könnte dran liegen das buffed das bild verkleinert und es net richtig hinbekommt


(oder wenn wer es mir eben bauen könnte, hier der link zu meinem ava:
http://www.cyriak.co.uk/gifs/pimpcat.gif )


edit: jetzt ist auch bei mir der ava verschwunden oO


----------



## Rhokan (7. Dezember 2008)

> (oder wenn wer es mir eben bauen könnte, hier der link zu meinem ava:
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/gifs/pimpcat.gif )



Forbidden

You don't have permission to access /gifs/pimpcat.gif on this server.

Additionally, a 404 Not Found error was encountered while trying to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.


0/10, für nix gibts nix


----------



## Razyl (7. Dezember 2008)

Kronas schrieb:


> (oder wenn wer es mir eben bauen könnte, hier der link zu meinem ava:
> http://www.cyriak.co.uk/gifs/pimpcat.gif )


403-Forbidden
Toller ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (7. Dezember 2008)

bei mir kommts wenn ich den link oben nochmal markiere und enter drücke

und für die die zu faul sind hier als download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/171201278/pimpcat.gif.html


----------



## Skatero (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich seh da nix, aber ich glaube es ist eine Katze 6/10 (Gibt trotzdem Abzug)


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

6/10 ebenfalls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vendar (8. Dezember 2008)

kriegst ne extra linke bewertung =}


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

vendar schrieb:


> kriegst ne extra linke bewertung =}


Wieso?
8/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

dat habe ich noch net bewertet^^

also gibt es dafür ne 9/10

wenn du dat ava noch en bissel aufpeppst gibt es ne 10^^


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> dat habe ich noch net bewertet^^
> 
> also gibt es dafür ne 9/10
> 
> wenn du dat ava noch en bissel aufpeppst gibt es ne 10^^


Was soll ich da noch aufpeppen?
10/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Was soll ich da noch aufpeppen?
> 10/10



9/10

keine ahnung hau en bissel farbe rein^^ mensch sei kreativ du ei^^(nur damit du dich net wieder beschwerst dir würde das ei fehlen^^)


----------



## Razyl (8. Dezember 2008)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9/10
> 
> keine ahnung hau en bissel farbe rein^^ mensch sei kreativ du ei^^(nur damit du dich net wieder beschwerst dir würde das ei fehlen^^)


Farbe ~~ genau ich mach es Schwarz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10
und mir fehlt das Ei net^^


----------



## Thraslon (8. Dezember 2008)

10/10 natürlich!


----------



## Guinnevere (9. Dezember 2008)

hihi 10/10. Katzen sind wirklich die Bosse! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10
hübsch...e blume in den haaren^^


----------



## Abrox (9. Dezember 2008)

Nunja nicht besonders gut zu erkennen, die Gags sin auch schon alt.

Trotzdem 5/10




Spoiler



*Wer mein Ava nicht kennt, einfach mal Knorkator bei Youtube eingeben*


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Knorkator ist goil.
10/10
Und schon am ersten Dezember..öffne ich alle türchen von meinem Weihnachtskalender...


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10
Soul Eater!


----------



## Thront (9. Dezember 2008)

*das ist sooooo süüüüüüüüß

von mir für dich:
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

hmm
6/10


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10
Obwohl man kann es auch falsch verstehen.
aber ich weiss ja wie es gemeint ist.


----------



## Haxxler (9. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

Eine abgetrennte Hand? Passt gut zum Namen gibt ne 10/10^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Skatero (9. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (9. Dezember 2008)

hexenjäger sind cool. 10/10


----------



## Manoroth (9. Dezember 2008)

soul eater!! 10/10


----------



## Forderz (9. Dezember 2008)

Monoroth's Bild ist bei mir nur ein durchsichtiger Kasten ;>


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10 *tim taylor grunzen*


----------



## Razyl (9. Dezember 2008)

Forderz schrieb:


> Monoroth's Bild ist bei mir nur ein durchsichtiger Kasten ;>


Bei mir auch o.O
Naja @ über mir
7/10


----------



## Thraslon (9. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## krizzzmas (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Katzen, also 9/10


----------



## Guinnevere (10. Dezember 2008)

Da das nach Auron aussieht und ich FF liebe 10/10^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisaya (10. Dezember 2008)

8/10, hübsch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (10. Dezember 2008)

hübsch^^

9/10


----------



## Thraslon (10. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

10/10


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

hmm 4/10 
find ich nicht schön


----------



## LoLTroll (14. Dezember 2008)

7/10

passt zur Jahreszeit, ist mir aber persönlich zu kalt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

10/10 

das ist ja mal geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



joa aber ich hab bald b-day (22.12)
und ich mag winter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

7/10, wär es nicht so kaaaaaaalt^^


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

joa ^^ 


9/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Landschaften als Avatare nicht.^^
5/10


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

joa muss ich mal änder hab ich grad so auf die shcnell gemacht ^^ 




5/10 

ich mag das irgenwie nicht kp warum sind böse aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Raheema schrieb:


> joa muss ich mal änder hab ich grad so auf die shcnell gemacht ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ist ein Charakter aus Soul Eater der grade dem wahnsinn verfallen ist.^^
5/10


----------



## Raheema (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ist ein Charakter aus Soul Eater der grade dem wahnsinn verfallen ist.^^
> 5/10




okay danke ^^ was auch immer das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


5/10


----------



## Haerun (14. Dezember 2008)

Eine richtig schöne Schneelandschaft... ich konnte schon seit Jahren nicht mehr richtig Schnee schaufeln.

9/10, wegen schöner Erinnerungen


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

5/10 schreckt mich eher ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (14. Dezember 2008)

6/10 zu klein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> 6/10 zu klein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sag das buffed, das die das so klein machen^^
8/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

10/10

btw hab dir dein bild mal vergrößert :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

Wenn das so groß ins Ava reinpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

10/10 hab noch eins gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Dezember 2008)

So selor ist größer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Danke Kangrim^^


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Anti-Nazi is gut, sieht aber ansonsten ein wenig schlicht aus.


----------



## jolk (14. Dezember 2008)

ui ein lachender Hund( oder wolf?) eigentlich ganz lustig geht einem aber auf die Nerven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Kangrim (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag wc3 und ich mag Schamanen 9/10


----------



## ---D.A.--- (14. Dezember 2008)

Ein fieses Lachen, grüne Haare und verdeckte Augen
9/10


----------



## jolk (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich mag wc3 und ich mag Schamanen 9/10


ich find souleater zwar merkwürdig (finde auf youtube nur das intro) aber da der mich so nett anlächelt 9/10
edit: da war wer schneller : aber zum wolf gleiche bewertung wie eben


----------



## Skatero (14. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Ich mag wc3 *nicht* und ich mag Schamanen *nicht* 5/10





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (14. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Itachisan (15. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

Final Fantasy oder? More than evil ist ziemlich cool 10/10^^


----------



## Aero_one (15. Dezember 2008)

Weil ich n Otaku bin 11/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

10/10!


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> 10/10!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Dezember 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (15. Dezember 2008)

9/10

Botschaft: 10
Rest: 8

Schlichtheit <3

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (15. Dezember 2008)

10/10 würde ich mal so behaupten.


----------



## Skatero (15. Dezember 2008)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (15. Dezember 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Aussehen: 9/10
Stil : Genial

Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riesentrolli (15. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Vanía (16. Dezember 2008)

trolli goes christmas ^^

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Dezember 2008)

Hmm... RL-Foto ist immer schwer zu bewerten...

Naja 5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Minastirit (16. Dezember 2008)

OMg 10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Dezember 2008)

mrooooooowww =^-^=

10/10


----------



## Gwynny (16. Dezember 2008)

9/10 düster...

LG Gwynny


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Tja OMG halt 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

EIN LÜSCH!!! 8/10


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

nich so mein geschmack... 6/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Thraslon schrieb:


> nich so mein geschmack... 6/10


/sign, obwohl ich hätte ihn ne 4/10 gegeben^^
6/10 deine auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (16. Dezember 2008)

Von mir hät er ne 9/10 bekommen :> 

@Razyl: 
Botschaft des Bildes: 9/10
Bild selber: 3/10

Macht:9+3/2= *6*

^^


----------



## Aero_one (16. Dezember 2008)

Errinnert mich iwie. an Resident Evil 2 xD ... 6/10


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

mag ich,9/10


----------



## Xelyna (16. Dezember 2008)

TANZENDE MILCHTÜTE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



666/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

Zombieeeees 10/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Dadadadada 4/10 lalala^^


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Botschaft des Bildes: 9/10
> Bild selber: 3/10
> Macht:9+3/2= *6*


----------



## Lalabaer (16. Dezember 2008)

Is das ne tanzende milch ?
Mir schmeckt milch
ausserdem ist sie gut für den körper
also 8/10 punkten für die Milch ^^


----------



## chopi (16. Dezember 2008)

Das ist nicht bowser,das ist Milch!
Ja,avatarthread 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie er edited hat!
Deine ist geil,10/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

10/10 für die tanzende Milchpackung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (16. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

^9/10


----------



## Kangrim (16. Dezember 2008)

Die schaut so seltsam :/
6/10


----------



## Razyl (16. Dezember 2008)

Hmm kamui meinte das issn er~~
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Dezember 2008)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Botschaft des Bildes: 9/10
> Bild selber: 3/10
> 
> Macht:9+3/2= *6*


kann mich da xelyna nur anschließen <.<


----------



## Kamui Shiro (16. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (17. Dezember 2008)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

hmm 6.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoVedder (17. Dezember 2008)

12/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

Aladin 8/10 ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

2/10

sry, aber ich mag diese komischen Japano-Girls nicht :x


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> sry, aber ich mag diese komischen Japano-Girls nicht :x


Das issn Kerl nur mal so nebenbei^^
7/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> 2/10
> 
> sry, aber ich mag diese komischen Japano-Girls nicht :x



>_<

Razyl 6/10 mag keine mülleimer..


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## DeadSand (17. Dezember 2008)

6,5/10


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Raheema (17. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das issn Kerl nur mal so nebenbei^^


meinste das ernst? o_O
ich dachte das wäre nur ne sehr hässliche frau...
aber wenn das noch dazu n mann ist... omg xD
raheema... 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Das issn Kerl nur mal so nebenbei^^



Oo?!


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (17. Dezember 2008)

edit: 6/10 an die katze 7/10 an den troll
woher gibts die southpark chars?


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> meinste das ernst? o_O
> ich dachte das wäre nur ne sehr hässliche frau...
> aber wenn das noch dazu n mann ist... omg xD


Ja das ist mein Ernst. Das ist ein Mann! @ Ja LolTroll ist so
@ über mir:
7/10


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

lol okaaaaaaay....

Aber dich muss ich jetzt auch mal bewerten:

10/10 für schlichte und klare Aussage, die ich sehr unterstütze!


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Razyl schrieb:


> Ja das ist mein Ernst. Das ist ein Mann!


das da auch?
wenn ja: kamui... das macht diese bilder noch schlimmer als sie jetzt schon sind! XD


troll 10/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> das da auch?
> wenn ja: kamui... das macht diese bilder noch schlimmer als sie jetzt schon sind! XD
> 
> 
> troll 10/10


Jap so ist es. Das sind ein und diesselbe Person, und die ist M Ä N N L I C H.
Brille: 8/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (17. Dezember 2008)

Jop alles MIYAVI &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Jap so ist es. Das sind ein und diesselbe Person, und die ist M Ä N N L I C H.
> Brille: 8/10


AHAHAHAHAHA
verdammt, dass kamui sone wasserleiche von ner frau postet... ok, 
aber das das n mann ist? naja, jedem sein stil (trotzdem scheusslich) ^^

joa razyl, wie immer 6/10

da aussage 9/10, 
aufmachung 3/10
12/20= 6/10


och kamui du zwischenposter...
sry, 0/10


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> AHAHAHAHAHA
> verdammt, dass kamui sone wasserleiche von ner frau postet... ok,
> aber das das n mann ist? naja, jedem sein stil (trotzdem scheusslich) ^^
> 
> ...


Du musst Kamui sein Ava bewerten^^ 
Aber tja so isses nun mal, Kamui mag seine Musik


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst Kamui sein Ava bewerten^^
> Aber tja so isses nun mal, Kamui mag seine Musik


siehe edit <.<


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

bräuchtest auch mal was neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Dezember 2008)

Roger ist das 2. beste Alien nach Alf!

9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

alf suckt


4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> bräuchtest auch mal was neues
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nö, das hat nen wiedererkennungseffekt  =P
10/10 für roger...^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> nö, das hat nen wiedererkennungseffekt  =P
> 10/10 für roger...^^


Dein name auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Dezember 2008)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> Dein name auch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


joa aber nen namensthread gibbet ja nit =( ^^


----------



## Jokkerino (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa aber nen namensthread gibbet ja nit =( ^^


XDDDD


mach mal einen auf ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Dezember 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> joa aber nen namensthread gibbet ja nit =( ^^


Noch net hrhr
8/10 wie gesagt xD
Ach joker.. 7/10


----------



## Thraslon (17. Dezember 2008)

9,5/10


----------



## Vodaka (18. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Qonix (18. Dezember 2008)

0/10


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Exo1337 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ha, da siehts find ich besser aus als in der riesigen Sig 9/10


----------



## Itachisan (18. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (18. Dezember 2008)

ne tanzende Milchtüte? Wo gibtsen sowas... Pff UNrealistisch 0/10^^ Ne 10/10 bekommste Chopi


----------



## jolk (18. Dezember 2008)

glitzert der Papierkorb bei euch auch? sieht cool aus , ja und weg mit dem Kreuz  10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Dezember 2008)

glitzern? o_O
entweder bin ich blind oder dein bildschirm hat ne disko funktion


----------



## jolk (18. Dezember 2008)

der ganz links sieht merkwürdig aus der daneben guckt merküwrdig, der ganz rechts sieht normal aus und das zwischen dem und dem mittleren erkenn ich nicht so richtig ...was ist das? mmh 9/10 (mehr Personenbonus)


----------



## chopi (18. Dezember 2008)

War das nicht Depeche Mode? Ganz bestimmt falsch,wayne.
Deins,ein klein wenig zu schnell,zu klein und transparenter hintergrund hätte besser gepasst
6/10


----------



## Kamui Shiro (18. Dezember 2008)

da ic deine familie bereiits kennengelernt habe 9/10
und die aus Grüne Brilles ava sind K.I.Z nix depeche mode^^


----------



## Ren-Alekz (19. Dezember 2008)

wer ist kabucki rock? un blaue haare..naja würd mich als japaner auch ankotzen nur leute mit den gleichen haaren um mich zu haben, da muss man ja ein wenig hervorstechen ;P

6/10


----------



## Xamthys (19. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Gwynny (19. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Razyl (19. Dezember 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Itachisan (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Tabuno (19. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Skatero (19. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Thraslon (19. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lungodan (19. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Forderz (20. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Manoroth (20. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Haxxler (20. Dezember 2008)

8/10

Die Band mag ich zwar nicht aber die Sängerin ist scharf :>


----------



## Kangrim (20. Dezember 2008)

Die Hand erinnert mich irgendwie an Resident evil. 10/10


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10

aber auch nur weil ich es net erkenne wat es sein soll^^


----------



## schicksalslord (21. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Sieht i-wie komisch aus 5/10


----------



## Manoroth (21. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2008)

10/10

Musik is genial^^


----------



## Thraslon (21. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## schicksalslord (21. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## mazze3333 (21. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2008)

Mal was anderes. Klassisch, antik, gehaltvoll..... 7/10


----------



## Kangrim (21. Dezember 2008)

Joa sieht ganz nett aus 9/10

Edit Nox war schneller^^
Ganz klar eine 10/10 für den nachdenklichen undead rogue.


btw mein Avatar stellt einen gade vom Wahnsinn gepackten grinsenden Charakter aus einen Anime dar.^^


----------



## Noxiel (21. Dezember 2008)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Edit Nox war schneller^^
> Ganz klar eine 10/10 für den nachdenklichen undead rogue.
> 
> 
> btw mein Avatar stellt einen gade vom Wahnsinn gepackten grinsenden Charakter aus einen Anime dar.^^



1) Wieso verwechselt jeder Richard (Warlock) mit einem schnöden Schurken?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
2) 7/10


----------



## Kangrim (21. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1) Wieso verwechselt jeder Richard (Warlock) mit einem schnöden Schurken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Richard?^^ Naja weil er ein Mundtuch hat.^^
10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> 1) Wieso verwechselt jeder Richard (Warlock) mit einem schnöden Schurken?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh, dachte das wär der Shakes&Fidget-Schurke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja...
B2T 8/10


----------



## schicksalslord (21. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Lisutari (21. Dezember 2008)

4/10 Er wirfts zwar weg aber es ist immer noch ein Harkenkreuz...


----------



## Naho (21. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Ein Oomkin 8/10


----------



## Lisutari (21. Dezember 2008)

5/10
Sieht n bissel komisch aus xD


----------



## Huntermoon (21. Dezember 2008)

Hellø Kíttý 9/10


----------



## Itachisan (21. Dezember 2008)

nichts Oo 0/10


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (21. Dezember 2008)

erinnert mich an wenig an invader zim woher ist daS?
8/10


----------



## Razyl (21. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Dracun (21. Dezember 2008)

10/10

sieht besser aus als die version die vorher da war^^


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

10/10
endlich n schönes familienbild^^


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

WTF??? Warum war mein Ava weg? Naja

7/10 für SdA


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

ähm mom ich hab gleich äh welcher war das auf der statue? ach wayne 8.5/10


----------



## Tyalra (22. Dezember 2008)

öh ja.. weiß garnicht was ich dazu sagen soll

6 / 10


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

0/10

ich sehe kein Avater  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

9/10 i <3 anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

Schleimer *hust*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


8/10

ach die katze ist süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (22. Dezember 2008)

ich kenn den anime iwo her
heißt der slayers oder so?
hmm 7/10


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

6/10


jo das heißt Slayers 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ps: die rothaarige ist die Hauptfigur in dem Anime :/

nochmal ps: in meiner signatur ist auch das Intro von dem Anime


----------



## schicksalslord (22. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

Was soll das eigentlich darstellen??? 5/10


----------



## razielsun (22. Dezember 2008)

is das harry potter?

@ hunterdämon 7/10 <- hat was


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

n farbenumgekehrtes bild 5/10


----------



## Xamthys (22. Dezember 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Korika (22. Dezember 2008)

8/10 o0


----------



## Rúmalion (22. Dezember 2008)

7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

superman vor seiner diät? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Lisutari (22. Dezember 2008)

Ich mag Katzen 7/10


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

irgendwie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (22. Dezember 2008)

10/10 ^^


----------



## Manoroth (22. Dezember 2008)

palas = wl opfer.. ich mag palas^^ 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (22. Dezember 2008)

wenn du mir zeigst welchen pala du meinst der ein opfer ist show me plx ..
oder erklär mir wie du die 12sec bubble überlebst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find die irgendwie süs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die band mag ich also hmm 9/10


----------



## Guinnevere (22. Dezember 2008)

Katzen sind so niedlich 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (22. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (22. Dezember 2008)

Hmm
hmmm
hmmmm
1.5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (22. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (23. Dezember 2008)

8/10 so damit das hier mal weitergeht


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

0/10   nix giebt nix^^


----------



## Gwynny (23. Dezember 2008)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

6/10 die hörner finde ich n1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber ansonsten ... sorry ;(


----------



## Lari (23. Dezember 2008)

4/10 steh net auf Kerle, aber scheinst en lustiger Typ zu sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

2/10 ich mag keine Avatare die sich bewegen


----------



## b1ubb (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10

katzen - find ich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (23. Dezember 2008)

Dieses Surfer-Zeichen ist doof.

5/10


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Haxxler (23. Dezember 2008)

1/10

Rofl, in dem anderen Thread willst du dir noch nen Crips Tattoo machen und meckerst weil jemand lacht und jetzt hast du nen Bloodz Avatar...


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 1/10
> 
> Rofl, in dem anderen Thread willst du dir noch nen Crips Tattoo machen und meckerst weil jemand lacht und jetzt hast du nen Bloodz Avatar...



Wie so ich bin beides ^^ ich kann mich 2 teilen XD


----------



## Grüne Brille (23. Dezember 2008)

Ps3 schrieb:


> Wie so ich bin beides ^^ ich kann mich 2 teilen XD


haha, fast gelacht.... 
1/10


----------



## Lisutari (23. Dezember 2008)

6/10
Der hinten sieht gut aus warum ist der so klein


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

7/10 ich mag katzen aba das schleifchen is net so mein ding^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

b1ubb schrieb:


> die hörner finde ich n1
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



n Taurenfan biste also^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btt 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2008)

10/10 evansence 4tw
shite zu langsam
9/10
cooles bild - 1 wegen zwischenposter^^


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

n troll in defiasleder und mit komischen waffen. Nicht so wirklich das wahre...
5/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

Immer wow DRAUM GEBEN ICH NUR EINE 10/10 !``


----------



## dragon1 (23. Dezember 2008)

0/10


----------



## Ps3 Vs Xbox 360 (23. Dezember 2008)

-50/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

könte es sein, das ihr beide euch nicht mögt xD


----------



## Manoroth (23. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## schicksalslord (23. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## schicksalslord (23. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (23. Dezember 2008)

5/10 was soll das darstellen???


----------



## schicksalslord (24. Dezember 2008)

10/10 weil ich den roten drachenschwarm mag


----------



## Melih (24. Dezember 2008)

4/10


hmm ich weiß nicht was das darstellen soll....


----------



## Huntermoon (24. Dezember 2008)

Lustig, die(?) plapper und er(?) guckt komisch^^
8/10 wegen dem sprung...


----------



## Schamane der Azurblauen (24. Dezember 2008)

10/10 für die drag(on) queen


----------



## Manoroth (24. Dezember 2008)

8/10 ich mag arthas aba er ist n bischen dunkel geraten... wenn du das ncoh n bischen heller machst gibts ne 10/10^^


----------



## Lisutari (24. Dezember 2008)

4/10
Ist mir zu dunkel udn ich kann die schrif nicht lesen


----------



## Skillorius (24. Dezember 2008)

ach wie süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (24. Dezember 2008)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> könte es sein, das ihr beide euch nicht mögt xD


mir sagt seins garnichts/ sieht nach rap aus also nicht das was ich so mag
 und seins ist ne rachebewertung

7/10 sieht gut aus


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## Melih (25. Dezember 2008)

Passt net zu dir  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

hmm naja 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

3/10 verstehs ned


----------



## Korika (25. Dezember 2008)

Hmmmm ein troll......sieht man nicht viel.....

4/10


----------



## LoLTroll (25. Dezember 2008)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 3/10 verstehs ned



naja, ist ja auch eine cognitive Meisterleistung einen Troll als Avatar zu nehmen, wenn man LoLTroll heißt *g*

@Korika 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

oh sry hab jetzt mit sig verwechselt 9/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

8/10


----------



## Servon (25. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Fendrin (25. Dezember 2008)

4/10

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (25. Dezember 2008)

9/10, sieht nett aus


----------



## dragon1 (25. Dezember 2008)

9/10


----------



## Lurock (26. Dezember 2008)

Ich hasse Nu-Metal! 
1/10 Punkten.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

ich mag Homer, ich mag Bier...aber das Bild ist mir nicht unbedingt symapthisch...

6/10


----------



## Mab773 (26. Dezember 2008)

4/10... nicht mein geschmack^^


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (26. Dezember 2008)

Obama... 9/10

er muss sich erstmal unter beweis stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (26. Dezember 2008)

7/10
Sieht ganz lustig aus


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

10/10 

Hello Kitty Online Premium User !


----------



## Razyl (26. Dezember 2008)

Auch wenn ich kein WAR fan oder das Spiel richtig mag:
8/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (26. Dezember 2008)

Mhhh das is auch nur noch drinne weil ich nichts besseres gefunden habe ^^
Bin kein Warler mehr 
Gegen den Präsi habsch nix ^^  9/10


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Halte nix von Jesus - 1/10


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

Halte nichts von 2 Frauen allein der gedanke abartig 5/10


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

6/10


----------



## Xamthys (30. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Süß (:
9/10


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

10/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (30. Dezember 2008)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Ja, eine Katze! 11/10


----------



## Zez (30. Dezember 2008)

Warum auch immer, wenn ich deinen Ava sehe denke ich auch erst an ne Katze oO

Mag das Bild, 
8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (30. Dezember 2008)

Irgetwie ist dein Ava witzig^^
9/10


----------



## Syane (30. Dezember 2008)

Find den Zeichenstiel toll und denkemal Sie ist aus dem Warcraft Universum oder?

9/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Dezember 2008)

uh shit ;( 
leider mag ich kein anime / manga oder wie das auch heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber lassen wir das mal weg. 
die Grafik bzw der Hintergrund und die Farben sind gut gewählt, von daher gibts ein 6/10.


----------



## Maladin (30. Dezember 2008)

Oh Shit - ich mag doch B1ubb nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Schön eckig und der Hintergrund ist toll... 9/10


----------



## Qonix (30. Dezember 2008)

hehe   gefällt mir

9/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Dezember 2008)

hahahah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


fiesling ! 

jaja, ich als apple fan finde natürlich iheal einfach unpackbar gut ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


dafür allein würde es ja schon 15/10 punkte geben, aber wir müssen ja am boden bleiben.
für die hübsche tentakel frau gibt auch nochmal 6/10 punkte - wären wir bei 21/20 - sagen wir 9,9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (30. Dezember 2008)

10/10

weils mal ne reale Person ist und nich son Anime Scheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (30. Dezember 2008)

9/10

passend zur sig abgestimmt gefällt mir^^


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

9.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (30. Dezember 2008)

n necher im Forum  xD

Obama wirds auch nicht soviel besser als alle anderen vor ihm machen.
Nur noch mehr leere versprechungen
Und noch mehr Marionette der Großkonzerne.
Außerdem is die wahl schon vorbei

3/10


----------



## Alanium (30. Dezember 2008)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ich Buch (30. Dezember 2008)

9.5/10 die Fratze links stört verdeckt deines irgendwie sofern du das bist


----------



## Arragotth (30. Dezember 2008)

9.5/10.0


----------



## Razyl (30. Dezember 2008)

5/10


----------



## Arragotth (30. Dezember 2008)

2/10


----------



## Zez (31. Dezember 2008)

Hübsch, 8/10


----------



## Razyl (31. Dezember 2008)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (31. Dezember 2008)

5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Céli* (31. Dezember 2008)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragotth (31. Dezember 2008)

9.6/10 *twnk*


----------



## Orksä1 (1. Januar 2009)

nette zeichnung 8/10


----------



## Asoriel (1. Januar 2009)

sieht recht nett aus, aber mir ein bischen zu schlicht

8,5/10


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Also vom aussehen hat der Ava was.
8/10


----------



## Lisutari (1. Januar 2009)

8/10 Ist ganz nett. Ist das von dir oder im Netz gefunden?^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Januar 2009)

sieht aus wie hk... und ich hasse das katzenviech, sry... 2/10


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 8/10 Ist ganz nett. Ist das von dir oder im Netz gefunden?^^


Nicht direkt selbst gefunden sondern von ner WoW Freundin verlinkt bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Brille:
8/10


----------



## Astrad (1. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nicht direkt selbst gefunden sondern von ner WoW Freundin verlinkt bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Find den kleinen Barack da irgendwie knuffig

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## For-Free (1. Januar 2009)

Nette Idee..nur die Schwarzen Kästchen stören *hust

8/10   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arragotth (1. Januar 2009)

hehe  nette ava eigntl  7/10 ^^


----------



## Schors (1. Januar 2009)

7/10
no comment


----------



## Zez (1. Januar 2009)

1/10
Langweilig ..


----------



## Gfiti (1. Januar 2009)

4/10
Bin da anderer Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Dracun (1. Januar 2009)

9/10
sieht gut aus^^...is en schönes blau^^


----------



## Razyl (1. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (2. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Januar 2009)

9/10 für den Boss^^

Aja Ava mal geändert^^ und passt irgendwie zum Boss^^ ;D


----------



## Schors (2. Januar 2009)

8/10
immer wieder gesehn aber immer noch lustig


----------



## Gfiti (2. Januar 2009)

7/10
*Hunger bekomm* D:


----------



## schicksalslord (2. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Haxxler (2. Januar 2009)

Das is doch n Stargate oder?

6/10


----------



## LoLTroll (2. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Das is doch n Stargate oder?



ja, Stargate: Atlantis

ich mag Retro 8/10


----------



## *Céli* (2. Januar 2009)

Und ich liebe diese South Park ähnlichen Gestalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Schors (2. Januar 2009)

8/10
hmm was lässt sich da sagen?


----------



## neo1986 (2. Januar 2009)

10/10 ich will auch Kuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Darklight90 (2. Januar 2009)

8/10 Obama wir den welt frieden bringen juhu


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

ARGEH EIN KILLERHASE!!!
9.9(Periodisch) von 10


----------



## Razyl (2. Januar 2009)

10/10 Linkin Park 4 Ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

das selbe wie letztes mal ich weiss nimmer was das war und wills ned suchen


----------



## Kangrim (2. Januar 2009)

Linkin Park ist nice 10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Januar 2009)

irgentwie angstmachend xD
8/10


----------



## Gfiti (2. Januar 2009)

9/10 
Schaut gut aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Shrukan (2. Januar 2009)

blau, eine Frau^^
irgendwie gefällt mir der Stil net.. sorry
6/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2009)

Musik... mehr erkenn ich nicht.
8/10


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

Linkin Park  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10

_mfg G-Fiti_


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Kangrim (3. Januar 2009)

Hat was 9/10


----------



## Dracun (3. Januar 2009)

wuuuahhh 9/10

sieht immer noch recht gruselig aus^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

8.5/10 Dracun :>


----------



## dragon1 (3. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (3. Januar 2009)

Jau Linkin Park is fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8.5/10


----------



## Gfiti (3. Januar 2009)

8/10
Hat Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (3. Januar 2009)

7/10
sehr nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Januar 2009)

OBAMA 9/10


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

8/10
Schaut aus wie Alexstrasza die Lebensbinderin fällt mir grade auf.^^


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

Anime ftw 8/10


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

white lion>Hexenjäger 9/10


----------



## Skatero (4. Januar 2009)

6/10
Weil ich den Sinn vom Bild nicht erkenne, ist das ein Spiegel?
Und Hexenjäger sind viel besser.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (4. Januar 2009)

Für dieses dämonische Bild gebe ich 0/10 Punkten.


----------



## Ich Buch (4. Januar 2009)

Zu Beten ist immer gut 10/10 Punkten


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

I <3 Anime 
10/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

grinsegesicht + Animewtf = 3/10


----------



## Night falls (4. Januar 2009)

Äußerst erheiternd. 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Sieht irgendwie cool aus.
9/10

Ah Linkin Park zwischenpost. 10/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

immer noch übelst unheimlich^^

9/10


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Januar 2009)

Lol. 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (4. Januar 2009)

Rechts oder Linksradikaler... Man weiß es nicht - 5/10


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2009)

Keine Ahnung was das sein soll, aber trotzdem witzig XD 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Hat was.
8/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

immer noch 9/10 

immer noch gruselig^^


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

lustig! 9/10


----------



## Melih (4. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

9/10  
dieses Blau gefällt mir imme rnoch^^

Aja Ava mal wieder geändert^^...War net zufrieden mit dem ava davor^^


----------



## Gfiti (4. Januar 2009)

6/10
Nicht so mein Fall. ^^


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> 9/10
> dieses Blau gefällt mir imme rnoch^^
> 
> Aja Ava mal wieder geändert^^...War net zufrieden mit dem ava davor^^



Der Tod ist cool.^^
9/10

Ich bin zu langsam
Für anime wiedermal 10/10


----------



## mookuh (4. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

10/10 für die Kuh


----------



## Forderz (4. Januar 2009)

8/10 
obama ftw


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Januar 2009)

Who the fuck?
deinem profil entnehme ich, dass das nicht du bist ^^

5/10  ( neutral )

ach egal ^^ 6/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (4. Januar 2009)

Der Jesus kriegt 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

\0/
8/10


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

@Crestus^^ 8/10, 
@ Über mir 4/10


----------



## Forderz (4. Januar 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> Who the fuck?
> deinem profil entnehme ich, dass das nicht du bist ^^



Jennifer Love Hewitt mein Freund  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3/10 Katze doof


----------



## mookuh (4. Januar 2009)

mal ganz neutral 5/10


----------



## Kangrim (4. Januar 2009)

Da der Ava zum Namen passt 8/10


----------



## Lisutari (4. Januar 2009)

3/10 Kann damit nix anfangen...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

8/10
(Zwischenposter)
3.5/10


----------



## Xamthys (4. Januar 2009)

10/10 Jaaaaa Linkin Park  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vespilla (4. Januar 2009)

8/10 süüüßes Kätzchen...


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

1/10


----------



## Fendrin (4. Januar 2009)

2/10, Linkin Park is nicht wirklich mein Fall, hätten mal lieber ihrem alten Stil treu bleiben sollen... hehe "flamebait inc" ...

m.f.g.
Fen


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Syane (4. Januar 2009)

9/10 Yes we can !


----------



## Tabuno (4. Januar 2009)

hm obamamännchen 8/10
hm zwischenposter hm anime hm tabuno mag kein anime 3/10


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Januar 2009)

Ja, in die Tonne mit dem IE. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## S.E.Lain (4. Januar 2009)

hmm 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frink (4. Januar 2009)

Originell, gefällt mir 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (4. Januar 2009)

hmm müsste ein Albert Einstein Fake Pic sein^^

deswegen nur ein 7/10^^


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Januar 2009)

Sieht nach Nicht-Lustig Zeichenstil aus, da es aber so arg verengt ist und deswegen schwer zu erkennen und ziemlich verhunzt ist:
4/10.


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

naja... 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## K0l0ss (4. Januar 2009)

Linkin Park...die alten Alben sind richtig gut...von daher 10/10...


----------



## Razyl (4. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Tabuno (4. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> hm obamamännchen 8/10


jetzt aber ohne zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## *Céli* (4. Januar 2009)

10/10 Ab in den Müll damit!


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

wer is das?^^ 5/10 tganz neutral...


----------



## *Céli* (4. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wer is das?^^



Ich  selbst ? cO


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Januar 2009)

aha^^
naja, dan 6/10 xD


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2009)

10/10 

ich mag die ^^ ich mag drachen ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Mag Katzen^^ 10/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (5. Januar 2009)

komisches ding da ^^

6/10


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

<- nicht gläubig & unlustig das Ava.

sorry 3/10


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

9.9/10


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> <- nicht gläubig & unlustig das Ava.
> 
> sorry 3/10



das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint oder? Also deinen generellen Posts nach zu urteilen, bist du ja gewiss schonmal kein Einstein, aber wenn das jetzt nicht zynisch war, bist du echt eher so... *hust* geistig bescheiden.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> das ist jetzt aber nicht ernst gemeint oder? Also deinen generellen Posts nach zu urteilen, bist du ja gewiss schonmal kein Einstein, aber wenn das jetzt nicht zynisch war, bist du echt eher so... *hust* geistig bescheiden.



wusste gar nicht das wir uns persönlich kennen. 
Wann haben wir uns mal getroffen ?

ansonsten find ich dein Ava mehr schlecht als recht 4/10

ps: wer von uns 2 jetzt der dümmere ist, läßt sich leicht feststelle.
Ich habe das Topic gelesen, verstanden und richtig gepostet, du hast nur geflamed und nichtmal eine Bewertung abgegeben -> Setzen 6 !


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

nochmal 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Der Ork kriegt 8/10

Wo ist der eigentlich her???


----------



## LoLTroll (5. Januar 2009)

Alextraza ist nen ganz netter Charakter... 7/10 für den Aspekt des Lebens


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

EIn SP-like Troll 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Der Ork kriegt 8/10
> 
> Wo ist der eigentlich her???


Gute Frage^^
Hab den mal zufällig irgendwo gesehen, ausgeschnitten und als Avatar genommen^^
Ich find, der passt einfach zu mir^^


Mfg Gabriel

P.S.: 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Gut, dann nochmal 8/10^^
Die Bildqualli läst nur n bisl zu wünschen übrig...


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

Jop. aber für ein Avatar reichts 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Minastirit (5. Januar 2009)

8/10 bei dir muss ich nur auf den namen kuken dann weis ich was dein ava ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

Und was machst du in 15 Jahren, wenn ich mein Ava dann mal geändert habe? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

Langsam mag ich Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kangrim (5. Januar 2009)

zwinkernder Orc. Naja find ich nicht soooo schön 7/10


----------



## Frink (5. Januar 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> hmm müsste ein Albert Einstein Fake Pic sein^^
> 
> deswegen nur ein 7/10^^


Was heißt hier Fake Pic? Einstein war mit Leib und Seele Rocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  \m/

Achja:@Über mir: 4/10 Manga is nich so mein Ding...
         @picollo: ich find das Grinsen klasse xD 9/10


----------



## Razyl (5. Januar 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (5. Januar 2009)

7/10 ;D

endlich mal was lustiges =)


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Abrox (5. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 8/10



Der Grinseorc ist super, Quote entspricht Bewertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

*HUST* Avatar bewerten *HUST*

btt: LP geht... 7/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Januar 2009)

8/10

sieht schick aus^^


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

Tod und Pudel von NichtLustich.de +10
Verzerrt -1
Komischer Hintergrund -1
Unterm Schtrich 8/10


----------



## Kangrim (5. Januar 2009)

Cool 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2009)

8/10


was meinst du?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> was meinst du?


wenn du mich meintest, du hattest da die Sig bewertet^^
btt: 7/10


----------



## keough (5. Januar 2009)

jo ganz nett 

7/10


----------



## Lisutari (5. Januar 2009)

1/10
Ist einfach nur rotes geschmiere...


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Mag ich nicht.
3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (5. Januar 2009)

sieht cool aus... 8/10


----------



## Skatero (5. Januar 2009)

Das war doch K.I.Z. oder?
Hmm schwierig. 7/10 (lp ftw)


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

Ganz Ok aber lInkin Park nicht mein Ding 6/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

5/10
bissel viel blau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

für mich sieht das nicht blau aus, razyl o_O

achja für dich 8/10


----------



## Cestus3Gorn (6. Januar 2009)

7/10 abgesehen davon dass ich nicht weis was es ist


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> für mich sieht das nicht blau aus, razyl o_O
> 
> achja für dich 8/10


Da war eben noch nen anderer Ava und der war blau
für den ne
7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (6. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Da war eben noch nen anderer Ava und der war blau
> für den ne
> 7/10


also soweit ich weiss hatte der den heute schon den ganzen tag... 8/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> also soweit ich weiss hatte der den heute schon den ganzen tag... 8/10


Ich bin net Blind oder anderes und als ich gepostet habe war da zu 100% ein Blauer Ava mit irgendwas was ich nicht erkennen konnte-.-
7/10


----------



## Kangrim (6. Januar 2009)

Joa Obama 9/10 bin nicht so der Politiker.^^


----------



## Skatero (6. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Xamthys (7. Januar 2009)

hmmm 5/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

Immer noch 10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (7. Januar 2009)

nichtlusitg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

10/10

genau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 i fand das is echt der beste comic strip davon^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

???
jetzt 3/10
wenn ich es nur kapieren wuerde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

mag LP net wirklich^^

dementsprechend nur 2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (aja keine rache bewertung mir is dat ziemlich jacke^^)

Die Sprechblase habe ich aus einem Comic Strip von der seite http://ruthe.de ^^

und in diesem Strip geht es um eine ganz bekannte szene aus einem Hollywood blockbuster^^ und da i dieses zitat einfach nur göttlich finde gibt es halt nur diesen spruch mit der sprechblase drum^^


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

hmm 6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

OBAMA 9/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

Wer ist das nochmal?
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wer ist das nochmal?
> 8/10


alexastra (oder wie die geschrieben wird)

edit:Alexstrasza


hm lp war früher besser, aber auch da nicht so prickelnd... 6.5/10


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Hmm 6/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

8/10 für Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

9/10
Ich mag Obama^^


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Hello Kitty ! 9/10^^


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

5/10

Spricht mich net an, ist aber auch nicht schlecht^^


----------



## Huntermoon (7. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Spricht mich net an, ist aber auch nicht schlecht^^


Suche ATM ein Gezeichnetes/Gemaltest bild von Ihr, aber die bilder die man findet -kein Kommentar^^-
B2T:
9/10


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Suche ATM ein Gezeichnetes/Gemaltest bild von Ihr, aber die bilder die man findet -kein Kommentar^^-


Ich glaube ich weis was du meisnt

Imemr noch 5/10


----------



## Abrox (7. Januar 2009)

Hello Kitty ist Kult, das mag meine Freundin auch

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm lp war früher besser, aber auch da nicht so prickelnd... 6.5/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

Du hast doch keine Ahnung Brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

schek aut ma niu avata
6/10 für razyl


----------



## Lisutari (7. Januar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Hello Kitty ist Kult, das mag meine Freundin auch


Ist die auch so kindisch wie ich?^^

3/10 über mir, is viel zu klein seh fast nix ohen brille


----------



## Kronas (7. Januar 2009)

*wieder neuen suchen geht*
6/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Januar 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10 kronas


----------



## Crackmack (7. Januar 2009)

omg wahahahaha ein obama weltherschaft wahaahah <.<

9/10


----------



## Kangrim (7. Januar 2009)

Bin nicht so im Sasuke Fanclub aber Anime gibt nen Bonus 9/10^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Januar 2009)

ich find des grinsen irgendwie lustig^^
9/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Januar 2009)

10/10^^

erklärung unnötig


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Kangrim (8. Januar 2009)

Irgendwie hat dein Avatar einen sehr hohen wiedererkennungswert. 10/10


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Tade (8. Januar 2009)

Ist nicht ganz mein Musikgeschmack, also 4/10

oho...jetzt wirds ernst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Januar 2009)

Also LP ist toll :>
aber dein Ava 
9/10 :>


----------



## Dracun´s Sohn (8. Januar 2009)

unsere zukunft

9/10


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

Hehe extra für den Threat oder wie^^ 10/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2009)

nene extra für en blog^^

10/10 whity^^


----------



## White-Frost (8. Januar 2009)

8/10
Schön gemachter Blog hmm find ich toll^^


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Kangrim schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat dein Avatar einen sehr hohen wiedererkennungswert. 10/10


Schön^^

btt: 9/10, erinnert mich an hakar und söhne


----------



## Kronas (8. Januar 2009)

8/10 für die leichtbekleidete aspektin des lebens

*9/10 wärens wenns ein gif wär, auch nur mit der steh animation würd reichen;
10/10 gäbs wenn du noch nen schicken hintergrund findest^^*


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 8/10 für die leichtbekleidete aspektin des lebens
> 
> *9/10 wärens wenns ein gif wär, auch nur mit der steh animation würd reichen;
> 10/10 gäbs wenn du noch nen schicken hintergrund findest^^*


Naja, Aniemiert geht nich, weil die WoWMV irgentwie immer die "Zuschlag" animation als gif speichert, EGAL was ich einstelle, was er machen soll(benutz das fanupdate von "alfre" in der version 0.24...)

Haste den nen vorschlag für den hintergrund? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




EDIT: Bewertung vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für die FAIL-Katze 9/10


----------



## Vraelus (8. Januar 2009)

10/10

... weil Alexstrasza <3.


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Januar 2009)

Irgendwoher kenn ich die Szene, nur woher.........? darum 6/10. 

Wenn ich mich daran erinnnere wirds vll neu bewertet.


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Januar 2009)

4/19

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## b1ubb (9. Januar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


<3 orc´s


----------



## -Vardor- (9. Januar 2009)

6/10 keep  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ööm ja, hab noch nix passendes gefunden (aber weiß ist doch auch schön xD)


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

0/10

Wo nix is kann man auch nix bewerten^^


----------



## Abrox (9. Januar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Irgendwoher kenn ich die Szene, nur woher.........? darum 6/10.
> 
> Wenn ich mich daran erinnnere wirds vll neu bewertet.



Das ist aus Prison Break 3. oder 4. Staffel

8/10 @ Dracun


----------



## Redis (9. Januar 2009)

hmmm... 

7/10

... not bad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (9. Januar 2009)

10/10


Linux Pinguin als Gandalf der Graue genial^^


----------



## Haxxler (9. Januar 2009)

10/10

Sie South Park Folge is so geil krank ^^


----------



## -Vardor- (9. Januar 2009)

So jetzt nochmal.
8/10 pixel sind goil!


----------



## Soramac (9. Januar 2009)

Bin Hordler 1/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

10/10 Ganz klar für LP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (9. Januar 2009)

seite 300 da muss ich mitmachen^^
6/10 für razyl


----------



## -Vardor- (9. Januar 2009)

10/10 ich liebe tollpatschige katzen,

neuer versuch (vielleicht diesmal ein ally)


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

0/10
Weil mir das Baby echt leid tut


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

Ist das nicht diese hello Kitty scheiße?
2/10


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

3/10
Ist nicht so meins^^


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Januar 2009)

1/10
Mag Hello Kitty nicht

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

7/10
Gefällt mir einfach^^


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

9/10 für Hello Kitty :>


----------



## Kangrim (9. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2009)

Würde mir vielleicht besser gefallen, wenn es mir was sagen würde :>

Gemein grinsender Manga-irgendwas.. hm... 5/10


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

9/10 Lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

@ Lilly Katze^^
8/10

Ist das deine?^^

@ über mir 9/10

grr zwischenposter


----------



## Lillyan (9. Januar 2009)

9 für hello kitty, -2 für den weißen nicht weggeschnittenen Hintergrund -> 7/10

ne, ist nicht meine.... wollte nur ne süße gemeine Katze :>


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

Das Bild wasr schon so als ichs gefunden habe^^

wieder 8/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

9/10
ZWISCHENPOSTER!
3/10


----------



## picollo0071 (9. Januar 2009)

LP 4twm aber das Avatar ist... naja...
4/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Razyl (9. Januar 2009)

4/10 nur...


----------



## Lisutari (9. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## For-Free (10. Januar 2009)

Zwar recht schlicht..aber man erkennt es sofort wieder.

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Januar 2009)

Das Auge sieht ekelig aus, dennoch 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Melih (10. Januar 2009)

4/10

mag kein Hello kitty  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (10. Januar 2009)

3/10
Mag keien Avas die sich bewegen^^


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

Hello Kitty!!!!! 9/10^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

8/10 White :>


----------



## TheGui (10. Januar 2009)

Wie süß ^^ ein US-President der kein total hirnverbranntes Arschloch is 

9/10


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

+ 5 : Es hat irgendwie Style
-  2 : ich erkenne Das Foto ned…isses ein Troll oder doch ne Nachtelfe?

3/10


----------



## Zonalar (10. Januar 2009)

+ 5 : Es hat irgendwie Style
-  2 : ich erkenne Das Foto ned&#8230;isses ein Troll oder doch ne Nachtelfe?

3/10

Edit: Sry doppelpost&#8230;pls ned bewerten^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

1/10
rl fotos als avatar (Bis auf einige ausnahmen *gg*) ist doof


----------



## White-Frost (10. Januar 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 1/10
> rl fotos als avatar (Bis auf einige ausnahmen *gg*) ist doof


Du meinst die hübschen Mädels als ausnahme oder =P
7/10


----------



## Razyl (10. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Du meinst die hübschen Mädels als ausnahme oder =P


Dann könnte man es verstehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (10. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Harloww (10. Januar 2009)

8/10.

Nice, aber nicht als Avatar.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Dann könnte man es verstehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Verdammt^^
1/10


----------



## Mishua (11. Januar 2009)

Linkin Park = 10/10


----------



## Nephlim (11. Januar 2009)

9/10 der Pilz sieht niedlich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Harloww (11. Januar 2009)

Würd' gern mal den Hintergrund wissen.. mhm.

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2009)

1/10
oben geschrieben wieso


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

<3 Linkin Park !!

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

"C'est La Vie" said the old folks - That's just the way it goes *summ*

9/10 (nur der weiße Hintergrund hat gestört :>)


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

8/10

mew mew


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

bist das du ???

6/10


----------



## Qonix (12. Januar 2009)

yeah 9/10


----------



## Harloww (12. Januar 2009)

90% aller Animes saugen.

1/10


----------



## Natsumee (12. Januar 2009)

10/10

ruffy ist lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> bist das du ???



Nein, nur der beste Journalist der jemals auf dieser Erde gelebt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




²Topic: 5/10


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Nein, nur der beste Journalist der jemals auf dieser Erde gelebt hat
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



aha der wäre ?


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> aha der wäre ?


http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hunter_S._Thompson


----------



## Lillyan (12. Januar 2009)

*räuspernd auf den Threadtitel zeig*


----------



## Haxxler (12. Januar 2009)

Ja, Mam -.-

8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

naja, 6/10


----------



## Mishua (12. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## b1ubb (12. Januar 2009)

<3 mario und seine Schwammerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10 - in rot würde es mir besser gefallen.


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

hmm 7/10 =)


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

6/10 Schei* Internettexplorer =P


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

5/10 kenne hello Kitty nur gerüchteweise und deswegen neutrale bewertung


----------



## Anduris (12. Januar 2009)

7/10 bist bestimmt en cooler Typ^^ xD


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Sieht schmerzhaft aus
7/10


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

Yes we can!
8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

Jeha IE in den Müll! 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

7/10 es gibt bessere, aber ist recht hübsch^^ Vorallem weil ich keine Ahnung hab wie ich das mit meinem Mage hinbekomm^^

Ps: wie zitiert man den Satz eines anderen? kann das irgendwie ned...^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. Januar 2009)

ähm 6/10
aber du weißt nicht wie man einen satz zitiert, hast aber ein zitat in deiner signatur?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Weg mit IE
9/10


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

9/10 für Hello Kitty :>


----------



## Davatar (12. Januar 2009)

9/10 für ein Bild das wahrlich einzigartig ist (wobei ich davon ausgehe dass Dus selbst gemacht hast) und ich in Berlin war, als er gesprochen hat =)


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> (wobei ich davon ausgehe dass Dus selbst gemacht hast)


Du irrst dich, hab ich von einer WoW Freundin verlinkt bekommen und nutze es nun als Avatar :>
8/10 für dich


----------



## Zonalar (12. Januar 2009)

10/10 
Das ist ein normales Zitat... aber ein Zitat wo draufsteht von wem und wann das zitat stammt, weiss ich ned... hab das andere bei BBC-Hilfe gefunden


----------



## Lisutari (12. Januar 2009)

6/10
Bistdas du? kaum was zu erkennen, auch mit Brille nicht^^ aber ganz nett (schwarz-Weiß fan^^)


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Januar 2009)

hello citty 8/10


----------



## Razyl (12. Januar 2009)

7/10 für Alexstraza


----------



## Grüne Brille (12. Januar 2009)

9/10 für obama


----------



## Tabuno (13. Januar 2009)

stimmt du müsstest uns ma über dein avatar aufklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Zonalar (13. Januar 2009)

10/10
Ist ein echt tolles Bild


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Gwynny (13. Januar 2009)

7/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (13. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## b1ubb (13. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

8/10 für den Orc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (13. Januar 2009)

10/10 
Obama rockx!!!


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Sieht schmerzhaft aus
> 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Anduris (13. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (13. Januar 2009)

3/10
Das ist nicht so gut...


----------



## Razyl (13. Januar 2009)

8/10für Hello Kitty :>


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (13. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 8/10für Hello Kitty :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Hunter 5/10


----------



## Kronas (13. Januar 2009)

hello kitty erkämpft sich mit der epischen [Rote Schleife] eine 6/10


----------



## White-Frost (13. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Kronas (13. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (13. Januar 2009)

FAIL 8/10


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Harloww (14. Januar 2009)

Das Teil haben min. 2 Leute... 3/10


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

2/10  =/


Edit: oder ich kapier es nicht xD


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Harloww schrieb:


> Das Teil haben min. 2 Leute... 3/10



Ja hier einer und im WoW Forum, beide heißen b1ubb 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hammer ne =)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (14. Januar 2009)

9/10

nö, hat einer der "neulinge" auch, das avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Niranda (14. Januar 2009)

7/10

b1ubbülein?
hassu was gegen meine Nira? >_<*

LG
Nira *_*


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

hm sieht n bissi aus wie die naaru oder n geistheiler...
oder einfach ne verworrene form auf weißem hintergrund, die die grundzüge eines menschlichen körpers hat... ^^
(ne erklärung wäre nett ) <.<
8/10 weil es ganz gut aussieht


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hm sieht n bissi aus wie die naaru oder n geistheiler...
> oder einfach ne verworrene form auf weißem hintergrund, die die grundzüge eines menschlichen körpers hat... ^^
> (ne erklärung wäre nett ) <.<
> 8/10 weil es ganz gut aussieht


Des is n Engel hmm aus so blauen Glas hmm vielleicht hab ich den in orginal Größe in meiner Galerie komm grad nich auf Mybuffed ansonstn reich ich den mal nach^^

http://my.buffed.de/user/273751/gallery/picture/0/107257

Hier sieht mans besser^^


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

2/10
Das sieht aus wie dieses Informationsmännchen mit Flügel. Ungefähr so; (Ka warum das 2 Sind oO)


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

Niranda schrieb:


> 7/10
> b1ubbülein?
> hassu was gegen meine Nira? >_<*



niemals ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


wie könnte ich gegen dich was haben <3 =) 

4/10


----------



## marsv (14. Januar 2009)

scheisse^^


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

b1ubb schrieb:


> 4/10



boaaaahh hast du was gegen Hello Kitty !!!! Dämon



marsv schrieb:


> scheisse^^


Keins zu haben? Is richtig 2/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> scheisse^^


1. du hast selbst kein ava 0/10
2. du hast nicht mal ne bewertung abgegeben
3. keine schöne ausdrucksweise


white du bekommst wie oben ne 8/10 <.<


----------



## b1ubb (14. Januar 2009)

marsv schrieb:


> scheisse^^



dir is nicht aufgefallen bei soviel seiten, dass die User mit einem Punktesystem bewerten oder?
hmmm, entweder lesen lernen oder nicht mitmachen 

0/10 -> da kein Ava vorhanden


----------



## White-Frost (14. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 1. du hast selbst kein ava 0/10






b1ubb schrieb:


> 0/10 -> da kein Ava vorhanden


Wieso gebt ihr ihm alle keine Punkte^^ Ich mein keins is besser wie so manchens Eins =P

Geb dem Kücken ne 4/10


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2009)

Edith. eisengel ftw .. oder was das auch is

8/10


----------



## Winipek (14. Januar 2009)

nice^^
8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (14. Januar 2009)

White-Frost schrieb:


> Wieso gebt ihr ihm alle keine Punkte^^ Ich mein keins is besser wie so manchens Eins =P





> Bewerte das Avatar von dem User über dir!



kein ava vorhanden: keine punkte.

das ist wie wenn du bei irgend nem wettbewerb sagst (z.b. auto tunen oder backwettbewerb oder sowas): 
hey der typ da hat scheisse gebaut... aber er hat was mitgebracht und es versucht, naja 2/10

da würde wohl KEINER sagen: der typ hat nix dabei... dadurch ist es aber auch nicht schlecht 4/10...


winipek: gefällt mir nicht so... 3/10


----------



## Drâyk (14. Januar 2009)

hm da schon genug kommentare zu anderen posts abgegeben wurde überspringe ich das mal ganz einfach und bewerte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüne Brille: da diese typen mich han hopper/rapper erinnern und ich diese musikrichtung ganz undgarnicht mag bekommste von mir 5/10
5 punkte weils halt geschmackssache ist ^^


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

5/10
Kann damit nix anfangen


----------



## Drâyk (14. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 5/10
> Kann damit nix anfangen



ist das logo für TechnoBase  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

Sagt mir auch nichts


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

HC 9/10


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> Sagt mir auch nichts


sieht aus nach www.technobase.fm
und der über mir gefällt mir irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (14. Januar 2009)

@Hunter Immer noch 5/10. Wie läuft den die Suche nach nem gemalten bild von ALexztraza?^^

Über mir: 8/10


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Immer lisu bewerten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hello Kitty : 8/10 was sonst? :>


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

mal wieder 8/10 für obama


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> @Hunter Immer noch 5/10. Wie läuft den die Suche nach nem gemalten bild von ALexztraza?^^


schlecht =(

btt: 9/10


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

0/10 pwnd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ne, spass 7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (14. Januar 2009)

DRachenlady is sexy 9/10 ... ich kenn ein gemaltes *hust* is aber USK 16


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> ich kenn ein gemaltes *hust* is aber USK 16


wie 2/3 von allen von ihr^^

für den troll 8/10


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

Wieder die Katze, die gefällt mir immer mehr!
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Wieder die Katze, die gefällt mir immer mehr!
> 9/10
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Katze o_O wo ist bei Huntermoon ne Katze im Ava?^^
7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Anduris schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wieder die Katze, die gefällt mir immer mehr!
> ...


wo hab ich ne katze naja, 9/10 für Obama...


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Katze o_O wo ist bei Huntermoon ne Katze im Ava?^^
> 7/10
> 
> wo hab ich ne katze naja, 9/10 für Obama...


aso is das peinlich, daas is ja ein Draenei oder?^^ sah so aus wie ne Katze mit den Ohren auf den ersten Blick, weil dein Titel aich katzen ftw heißt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lol omg 
egal 10/10


----------



## Razyl (14. Januar 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> aso is das peinlich, daas is ja ein Draenei oder?^^ sah so aus wie ne Katze mit den Ohren auf den ersten Blick, weil dein Titel aich katzen ftw heißt...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein das ist die Drachenlady Alexstraza, und die ist kein Draenei soweit ich weiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (14. Januar 2009)

Das ist die Rote Drachenkönigin in Blutelfen/Hochelfen-form

für obama wie immer 9/10^^


----------



## Anduris (14. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Nein das ist die Drachenlady Alexstraza, und die ist kein Draenei soweit ich weiß
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*peinlich* 10/10
!


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## riesentrolli (14. Januar 2009)

10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Januar 2009)

Anarchie endet in einer Diktatur der Stärkeren! 

denk drüber nach...

1/10


----------



## Anduris (15. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fonia (15. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Fauzi (15. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (15. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Razyl (15. Januar 2009)

7/10

@ Fauzi: deine sig ist toll :>


----------



## Klunker (15. Januar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

5/10 nicht so der Manga Fan - sorry


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2009)

3/10 Küken ist doof...mag ihn ned.


----------



## Desdinova (15. Januar 2009)

Ich hab die Ente jetzt 30 Minuten beobachtet und die macht IMMER das selbe.

Daher 5/10

Halt! Jetzt hat sie mir zugezwinkert.

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## b1ubb (15. Januar 2009)

Desdinova schrieb:


> Ich hab die Ente jetzt 30 Minuten beobachtet und die macht IMMER das selbe.
> Daher 5/10
> Halt! Jetzt hat sie mir zugezwinkert.
> 6/10
> ...



Wenn du das KÜKEN 60 Minuten beobachtest dann wird das Küken zu ner hübschen schwarzhaarigen 
die sich langsam auszieht. Glaub mir, danach gibst du mir 1337/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic 7/10 owned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (15. Januar 2009)

1/10
Das Ding ist total iritierend. Und nichtmal niedlich


----------



## Desdinova (15. Januar 2009)

Die Katze hat keinen Mund und muss ihre Nahrung inhalieren -> Tierquälerei -> 2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Wenn du das KÜKEN 60 Minuten beobachtest dann wird das Küken zu ner hübschen schwarzhaarigen
> die sich langsam auszieht. Glaub mir, danach gibst du mir 1337/10 biggrin.gif



Oh Mann, das wird ne lange Stunde -.- Wehe da kommt nichts!


----------



## Zonalar (15. Januar 2009)

1/10... du hast mich ned bewertet! 

...sonst 4/10


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

2/10?


----------



## Huntermoon (15. Januar 2009)

5/10 die arme katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (15. Januar 2009)

5/10 Alexstazsa (o.s.ähnlich) nicht grad das beste WoW Modell wie ich finde ...


----------



## White-Frost (15. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Erlus (15. Januar 2009)

8/10 
gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nick1414 (15. Januar 2009)

8/10
Also ich find den lustig^^

Edit: Buffed lädt meinen neuen Avatar nicht -.- Hier als Direktlink: Avatar


----------



## GreenIsaac (15. Januar 2009)

9/10

Gott hab ich jetzt Hunger Oo


----------



## Kronas (15. Januar 2009)

also ich seh ihn auch so
6/10, weils nur ein halber ist
edit: zu spät^^ zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



greenslaac, das ist doch nyu von elfenlied oder?^^
korigier mich wenn nicht, aber wenn ja, das gibt 9/10^^


----------



## b1ubb (16. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

9/10, Süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aku T. (16. Januar 2009)

Ganz klar 10/10 )

Der Yeti ist von www.nicht-lustig.de, und diese Seite ist einfach AWESOME  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG 
Aku


----------



## Gwynny (16. Januar 2009)

5/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

6/10

Anime halt.


----------



## TheGui (16. Januar 2009)

6/10

Ganxa halt..


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ganxa halt..


Bitte was? oO


----------



## picollo0071 (16. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> 8/10


6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

der NichtLustig.de-Yety 9/10


----------



## Lisutari (16. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

hello citty 8/10


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

2,5 / 10. Zu rucklig und verstehe net was das sein soll


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 2,5 / 10. Zu rucklig und verstehe net was das sein soll


glaube das ist die stelle aus fear+loathing in las vegas, wo sie grad äther genommen haben

für den nichtlustig yeti gibts 8/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaube das ist die stelle aus fear+loathing in las vegas, wo sie grad äther genommen haben
> 
> für den nichtlustig yeti gibts 8/10


@ Haxxler Achso okey, dann 8/10 für einen Geilen Film 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



-8/10 an dich Brille


----------



## xXavieXx (16. Januar 2009)

Ganz Schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

Erkennt man nicht viel :/

5,5/10


----------



## der_era (16. Januar 2009)

5/10 was ist das? oO


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

der_era schrieb:


> 5/10 was ist das? oO


Na ein Yeti, das sieht man doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




4/10. An sich nett, aber warum der Hut? Der macht das ganze ein wenig. Nunja. Feindlich.


----------



## Haxxler (16. Januar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> glaube das ist die stelle aus fear+loathing in las vegas, wo sie grad äther genommen haben


Jap 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Januar 2009)

naja 5/10


----------



## Aratosao (16. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## GreenIsaac (17. Januar 2009)

6/10 =)


----------



## Skatero (17. Januar 2009)

Nyuu bzw. Lucy 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (17. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Stoffl (17. Januar 2009)

6/10

Lustig aber kennt man schon.


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 was ist das eig.?


----------



## Huntermoon (17. Januar 2009)

alestrasa(o. ä. xD) die königin der drachen...

btt: 9/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

btw. Alextraza 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (17. Januar 2009)

10/10 


ENDGEIL nicht lustig ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Januar 2009)

9/10 rahe :>


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## For-Free (17. Januar 2009)

Leider zu klein um es wirklich cool wirken zu lassen.

6/10


----------



## Aratosao (17. Januar 2009)

7/10. Mir zu Dramatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (18. Januar 2009)

7/10   gibt bessere fail-bilder, aber vor allem ist es ziemlich klein


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

11/10.

Amon Amarth <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (18. Januar 2009)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

Für den Mut zur NAckheit, ergo ohne avatar gibts 10 P. 

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

chinesische fette geister raus?^^
7/10^^


----------



## der_era (18. Januar 2009)

lol das stammt eigentlic aus einem Olnigg und bedeutet: Chinafarmer raus! 

Ich mag katzen, und das Bild nicht....sry

2/10


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

witzig 8/10


----------



## Aratosao (18. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## dragon1 (18. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Zonalar (18. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kronas (18. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Raheema (18. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tryko (18. Januar 2009)

4/10...


----------



## Kronxi (18. Januar 2009)

0/10...


----------



## Razyl (18. Januar 2009)

Hmm
6/10


----------



## der_era (19. Januar 2009)

irgendwie mag ich ihn 8/10


----------



## Anduris (19. Januar 2009)

Genial 10/10


----------



## b1ubb (19. Januar 2009)

0/10 - kein ava vorhanden


----------



## xXavieXx (19. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

sieht ganz cool aus 8/10


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

9/10 :;D


----------



## Mishua (19. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

6/10, mag ihn einfach ned..

Ed: Ups^^falscher Thread.. dies is ja Ava-Thread

9/10


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Ich bin kein Yu-Gi-Oh oder Sailor Moon fan... oO
0/10


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

10/10

Das is Yu-Gi-OH^^ eine der Lieblingskarten von dem Hauptcharakter^^


----------



## Aratosao (19. Januar 2009)

Das ist ein Yeti oO


Achja. 8/10. Netter spruch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

Joa ganz witzig^^ 7/10


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

10/10

Das war darauf bezogen




> Ich bin kein Yu-Gi-Oh oder Sailor Moon fan... oO
> 0/10



Zwischenposter  4/10

gefällt mir net...kenn ich net etc.^^


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

10/10 ^^ echt witzig


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

Hallo ist noch jemand da??


----------



## For-Free (19. Januar 2009)

Alle keiner mehr da...

4/10


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

7/10 naruto fan??


----------



## For-Free (19. Januar 2009)

Nope kein Fan, mag die Serie nicht sonderlich...
Aber finde dieses Auge hat style.

Naja da ich nen Netter bin und dich schonmal bewertet habe..4/10+1

5/10 Könnteste mehr machen als nur nen Sigmapriesterbild zu verkleinern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Argatho (19. Januar 2009)

jaja stimmt schon ^^


----------



## Melih (19. Januar 2009)

6/10

erkenn nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. Januar 2009)

Hoppala im Thread verirrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für melih:
7/10 für deinen ava :>


----------



## Zonalar (19. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Dracun (19. Januar 2009)

9/10


Aber nur weil i yu gi oh damals so geil fand und das die lieblingskarte von ihm war^^


----------



## b1ubb (20. Januar 2009)

nur die Sprechblase allein ist leider nicht so lustig, ich glaub da fehlt was oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Qonix (20. Januar 2009)

9/10 für den grünen Ork 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Januar 2009)

10/10 für Ruffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Orks sind immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## For-Free (20. Januar 2009)

Da ich einfach mal annehme, dass ist Jin Kazama (Tekken) gebe ich dir 7/10

Das Bild ist doch um einiges dunkler als das Original?


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## HGVermillion (20. Januar 2009)

Ich mag immer noch Orks 10/10



For-Free schrieb:


> Da ich einfach mal annehme, dass ist Jin Kazama (Tekken) gebe ich dir 7/10
> 
> Das Bild ist doch um einiges dunkler als das Original?


Nicht ganz, zwar hab ich mir an Tekken die Finger blutig gespielt aber das da ist Garrett aus Thief, und ja es ist etwas Dunkler, die helleren Bilder sind leider immer so grauenvoll verpixelt gewesen.


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

Thief is nice gewesen früher ^^

8/10


----------



## For-Free (20. Januar 2009)

9/10

Family Guy rockt! Und Stuie noch mehr!


----------



## Elda (20. Januar 2009)

9/10 mag das Auge  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ps: Stewie in Rage ! xD
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=_AJ0SkbPxAk


----------



## Aratosao (20. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (20. Januar 2009)

9/10 gefällt mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (20. Januar 2009)

Nice ! 10/10


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Razyl (20. Januar 2009)

8/10 für Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (20. Januar 2009)

9/10 für Obama =D


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Januar 2009)

Hello Kitty Online wird so super. 9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Januar 2009)

6/10


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

5/10, weil ich nicht erkennen kann, ob dein Avatar männlich oder weiblich ist (man achte auf die Augenbrauen!)


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Januar 2009)

Orks sind ungeshclechtlich, wenn man der Warhammer-Mythologie nachgeht.

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

*Es gibt keine weiblichen Orks! Orks sind Pilze. Wirklich!*

PS: 6/10


----------



## Naarg (21. Januar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> Orks sind ungeshclechtlich, wenn man der Warhammer-Mythologie nachgeht.


Ich wusste nicht, ob das ein Warhammerork oder ein WoW Ork ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lulz ein Unkrautyäti?  9/10!!


----------



## picollo0071 (21. Januar 2009)

Das ist einfach nur n Ork. Weder Warhammer, noch WoW 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Orks gibts auch in Hdr ;D

7/10
Unkrautyeti? lolwut?


----------



## Kangrim (21. Januar 2009)

8/10
Sieht aus wie ein Yeti^^


----------



## Exo1337 (21. Januar 2009)

irres Grinsen 7/10


----------



## Razyl (21. Januar 2009)

Nett 8/10


----------



## Aratosao (21. Januar 2009)

Ist auch ein yeti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Razyl. 11/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Obama <3


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Januar 2009)

^ 
 ^
Ich würde ihm nie etwas ausleihen, egal was, aber die 10/10 bekommt er geschenkt, und das ist Nichtlustig ^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

nunja, geht so 7/10


----------



## Topperharly (22. Januar 2009)

Bunt, schrill und animiert.... DO`H^^ (btw. was isn das???)

7,5/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (22. Januar 2009)

Ach viel zu brutal darum. 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Spartaner nummer 118 (22. Januar 2009)

bäää ist der hässlich. 4/10


----------



## Naarg (22. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Orks gibts auch in Hdr ;D
> 7/10
> Unkrautyeti? lolwut?


Du hast Wohl das Nicht Lustig Buch Nr 3 nicht gelesen :-/

2/10 irgendwie ausdruckslos


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

7/10 nett,aber da geht doch mehr!


----------



## Dark evangel (22. Januar 2009)

10/10.
geil,geil geil. besser gehts nit.


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Ichselbstenst (22. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

1/10. Mann erkennt nix. Aber ich versteh scho was es ist.

Naarg. Achsoooo, jetz versteh ichs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (22. Januar 2009)

6/10, ist ganz Lustig^^


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

8/10 für Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

11/10 für Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (22. Januar 2009)

9/10
Das ist nicht lustig.


----------



## Terrorsatan (22. Januar 2009)

Watt is datt? ^^

trotzdem 8/10 weils doll aussieht ^^


----------



## Aratosao (22. Januar 2009)

Mwhaha, 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (22. Januar 2009)

7/10 für das komische vieh


----------



## Razyl (22. Januar 2009)

10/10 für den IE eimer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ch3rion (22. Januar 2009)

9/10 Weil ich Obama sympathisch finde und die Art der Zeichnung witzig ist^^


----------



## Zonalar (22. Januar 2009)

3/10, kann ich mit excel noch besser zeichnen...^^


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

-1/10
Omg yugioh! >.<


----------



## Topperharly (23. Januar 2009)

yeti ftw. 9,5/10


----------



## Lisutari (23. Januar 2009)

2 Strichmänchen von denen Eins umgebracht wird? 0/10


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

10/10 Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Januar 2009)

9/10 für dne süßen Hintern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Agharnius (23. Januar 2009)

2/10 für die gegnerische Fraktion!!! Allianz rules Azeroth (Gnadenpunkte muss man den armen Hordis ja auch geben sonst joinen die nich mehr die BGs  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

5/10. Enrageender Hund? oO


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Topperharly schrieb:


> yeti ftw. 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

Rwar! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (23. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Aratosao (23. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Gwynny (23. Januar 2009)

8/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

7/10 dafür 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (23. Januar 2009)

7/10


Obama ist gut getroffen


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

6/10

erinnert mich irgendwie an Naruto. o_0


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

finds toll kriegst 9/10 weil dus bist


----------



## jolk (23. Januar 2009)

Kid boo ftw 10/10  (hoffe habe es richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Nuffing (23. Januar 2009)

10/10  aber nur wegen pinky


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

hmm
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melih (23. Januar 2009)

8/10

Ich mag Obama.



@Razyl 

gz 6000 beitrag.


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Ich mag Obama.
> 
> ...



Schade um die kleine Misa aber das neue gefällt mir auch. 9/10


----------



## Saytan (23. Januar 2009)

sorry nur 3/10 ich mags nicht


----------



## Kangrim (23. Januar 2009)

Saytan schrieb:


> sorry nur 3/10 ich mags nicht



Kein problem. Dafür mag ich deine Signatur nicht damit sind wir quitt^^
Für deinen Avatar gibt es aber 8/10


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

7/10 Kangrim


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Ich mag Obama.
> 
> ...


----------



## jolk (23. Januar 2009)

ich mag katzen nicht sehr...sagen wir 7/10 sieht ganz lustig aus bzw süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (23. Januar 2009)

the pinki the pinki and the brain 
<3 die alten sendungen... 

kann zwar nid lesen was der brain da sagt aber egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Razyl (23. Januar 2009)

8/10 Minas, die katze sieht knudlig aus, auch wenn ich katze hasse (naja beruht auf gegenseitigkeit^^)


----------



## jolk (23. Januar 2009)

Pinky: what are we doing tonight, brain?
Brain: The same thing we do every night pinky...
was vor "and take over the world stand weiß ich auch net mehr... mmh naja auf jedenfall aht buffed da was beschnitten damits als ava passt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja und gleiche bewertung für die katze

naja @razyl mmh obama kann nur 10/10 bekommen, aber wenn er versagt werde ich editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

NARF!

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (24. Januar 2009)

mh 7/10


----------



## Zez (24. Januar 2009)

Für die geile Band (vorallem live <3)
10/10


----------



## Palastarguldan (24. Januar 2009)

Für den Avatar gibts 8/10!!!





Wers nich lesen kann bei mir steht SAVE THE MURLOCS!!!!


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

6/10.
Ich spiel kein Hello Kitty Online 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palastarguldan (24. Januar 2009)

Geiler Avatar 9/10

MIMIKRI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Exo1337 (24. Januar 2009)

hm 4/10


----------



## Kangrim (24. Januar 2009)

9/10
Hat was


----------



## Skatero (24. Januar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Der alte war cooler..


4/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

3/10 
Nichtssagend und dämlich..


----------



## Vanth1 (24. Januar 2009)

scheiße,weil es anime ist

2/10


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

Was soll das sein? oO
3/10.
Benji, ehem. Nichtssagen und Dämlich? 
"däm|lich <Adj.> [aus dem Md., Niederd., zu niederd. dämelen = nicht recht bei Sinnen sein] ..."
Was ist dadran Dämlich?
Und was soll das sagen? Dein Yu-Gi-Oh ding ist nicht besser ums mal so auszudrücken.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Mir gefällts, aba der schaut einfach nur dämlich rein.
3/10


----------



## For-Free (24. Januar 2009)

4/10+1, weil es sich bewegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (24. Januar 2009)

uhh es bewegt sich oO

3/10. Mir zu kalt *brr*


----------



## Anduris (24. Januar 2009)

10/10 
wie immer.


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

5/10 Kenne den Typen nicht


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

5/10, geht so^^


----------



## Dark evangel (24. Januar 2009)

4/10


ist das kitchig


----------



## Lisutari (24. Januar 2009)

Dark schrieb:


> ist das kitchig


Kitschig ist was anderes, das ist eher Kindisch^^

6/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Januar 2009)

Es ist einfach und sagt viel aus 

8/10


----------



## El Homer (25. Januar 2009)

6/10
weil es schon mind 5 mal bewertet wurde xD


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Die Folge ist wirklich lusitg^^ 7/10


----------



## Servon (25. Januar 2009)

6/10

Für Hello Kitty online


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

5/10

kA was das ist, aber ich mag blau^^


----------



## Servon (25. Januar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> kA was das ist, aber ich mag blau^^



7/10 (Nach ein paar Kaffee bin ich besser gelaunt)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dies ist das Zeichen des Chaosgottes Tzeentch. (Warhammer)


----------



## Exo1337 (25. Januar 2009)

un als ordler geb ich dir da nur 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (25. Januar 2009)

10/10

dat Katzen Auge sieht ja mal richtig geil aus^^


----------



## Anduris (25. Januar 2009)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (25. Januar 2009)

wer isn das? 3/10


----------



## Anduris (25. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> wer isn das? 3/10


Chriss Angel 
2/10


----------



## Xamthys (25. Januar 2009)

8/10       Ich mag ihn  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

öhm 4/10


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

10/10.. Is dein Pic schon im Failthread? ^^

Ps: Meins ist Natürlich Handgemacht^^


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

6/10

Nicht sehr vielsagend^^


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

8/10 für das nette Kätzchen mit der schleife


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

9/10
Für mein Lieblingspräsidenten^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (25. Januar 2009)

zwischenposter

8/10
irgenwie süß


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

10/10 für meine Flagge,


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

8/10 für die katze, ist sie Originalgetreu nachgebaut? oder einfach kopiert?


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (25. Januar 2009)

hmm, guckt so komisch^^

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> 8/10 für die katze, ist sie Originalgetreu nachgebaut? oder einfach kopiert?


Das Bild ist eigentlich in Desktophitnergrund größe, habs nur verkleinert^^

Land der Berge, Land am Strome, Land der Äcker, Land der..äh... 10/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 8/10 für das nette Kätzchen mit der schleife


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

10/10 weils ers is


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (25. Januar 2009)

guckt immer noch komisch...


----------



## Lisutari (25. Januar 2009)

Land der Dome =D 

10/10


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

8/10

Neues Bild ich hab


----------



## Aratosao (25. Januar 2009)

1/10.
Naja, Gibt nem 9 Jährigen Paint und das kommt raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. Januar 2009)

10/10 
weils einfach cool is  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (25. Januar 2009)

Wer ist das?

7/10


----------



## Zonalar (25. Januar 2009)

1/10


----------



## Kronas (25. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (26. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

1/10.
Boah ruckelt das Gif..


----------



## Minastirit (26. Januar 2009)

und 9/10 4 the yeti


----------



## Lisutari (26. Januar 2009)

7/10

Katze =)



Aratosao schrieb:


> Boah ruckelt das Gif..


Kann ich nicht behaupten...Alles flüssig bei mir^^


----------



## Aratosao (26. Januar 2009)

Komisch. Bei mir Zuckelts Q.Q

6/10
I dont like Hellokitty, but i like MUDKIPZ!


----------



## Zonalar (26. Januar 2009)

2/10... kann einfach  nix mitm Pic anfangen


----------



## Kronxi (26. Januar 2009)

Hmmm, wenns dein/e Sohn/ Tochter geschrieben hat. Respekt...
Aber sonst 2/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

whats that? 5/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (27. Januar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> whats that?



i don't know, but it dances...

alexstrasza mag ich, 10/10


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Januar 2009)

ihhh Öschis  xD

6/10 weils sich bewegt


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

dancing chicken 4 president

9,5/10^^


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

8/10. BRUTAL! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (27. Januar 2009)

NICHT LUSTIG!!!!








deshalb 10/10 xD


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (27. Januar 2009)

igitt blut, 8/10
^^


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

2/10

Sry aber sieht einfach total schäbig aus und unkreativ ises auch. Bei so 'ner Sig hab ich mehr erwartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## For-Free (27. Januar 2009)

6/10

Da geht eindeutig mehr


----------



## b1ubb (27. Januar 2009)

0/10 - bei dir auch !


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

5/10

eigentlich ganz lustig aber da es mehrere hier im Forum haben :/


----------



## Anduris (27. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> eigentlich ganz lustig aber da es mehrere hier im Forum haben :/


is halt von ner Avatarseite gedownloadet...
7/10 für dich.


----------



## Gwynny (27. Januar 2009)

3/10

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

2/10


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2009)

6/10
bischen farblos


----------



## Kronxi (27. Januar 2009)

Eine Elfe...
6/10 mir gefällt sie, aber es haben viele wElfe als Avatare ;/


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (27. Januar 2009)

der tanzt ganz komisch

8/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

5/10.

@ bkeleanor. Was ist Hier drann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bitte farblos?


----------



## HGVermillion (27. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Exo1337 (27. Januar 2009)

hm 6/10 bissl arg düster


----------



## Kronxi (27. Januar 2009)

Schönes Auge, aber wieder von einer Katze, das haben langsam zu viele..
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



lg

moshen= im Metal eine "Tanzart" =>Klick erklärt alles, nachdem die zusammen gelaufen sind, nennt man moshpit und die Tanzart "moshen"


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

9/10, echt lsutig^^


----------



## El Homer (27. Januar 2009)

7/10 Mietz Mietz ^^


----------



## Vanth1 (27. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

1/10

Sry...


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

HC 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

4/10.
Ich mag WoW nichtmehr.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Ich mag WoW nichtmehr.


warum?

9/10 für dich^^


----------



## bkeleanor (27. Januar 2009)

> 5/10.
> 
> @ bkeleanor. Was ist Hier drann:
> 
> ...



als ich bewertet habe hatte der gute noch so nen komischen schwarz weiss typen der rauchte.

10/10 für huntermoon


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

Dieser rauchende schwarz/weiss Typ wäre ne 10000/10 wert :>


5/10


----------



## Lillyan (27. Januar 2009)

Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente 

7/10 - zu wenig grafische Eigenleistung :>


----------



## Aratosao (27. Januar 2009)

9/10


Huntermoon schrieb:


> warum?
> 
> 9/10 für dich^^


Keine Lust mehr 13&#8364; Pro monat auszugeben. Ich könnte mir jeden Monat dafür 1 Spiel kaufen (Steam? Billig+Geil).
Außerdem ist die community in Wow für mich zu schei*** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Coole neue sig, lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (27. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## For-Free (27. Januar 2009)

7/10

Weils Kitty ist!


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente Ente
> 
> 7/10 - zu wenig grafische Eigenleistung :>


Was soll ich daran denn auch grafisch ändern? oO Wieso muss man immer alles mit effekten beladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


B²T: 5/10


----------



## Dracun (27. Januar 2009)

Geil..............9/10

gefällt mir als alter Simpsons Fan

Zitat von Lillyan is absolut genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Was soll ich daran denn auch grafisch ändern? oO Wieso muss man immer alles mit effekten beladen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nur mal so gefragt: bewegt ralf hin und wieder die augen oder komts mir nur so vor? *paranoid umherguck*

BTT:
5/10


----------



## Haxxler (27. Januar 2009)

Geh mal zum Arzt ^^

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (27. Januar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Geh mal zum Arzt ^^


das sehe ich mal als "nein" an...
trotzdem 9.99999999999999999999999999999999999999999999/10


----------



## bkeleanor (28. Januar 2009)

> Dieser rauchende schwarz/weiss Typ wäre ne 10000/10 wert :>


nie im leben, Johnny!
---------------------------------
10/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (28. Januar 2009)

drachenkönigin ftw

rote drachen sind einfach toll


10/10


----------



## Topperharly (28. Januar 2009)

naaaaaaaaaajaaaaa

5/10^^


----------



## Gwynny (28. Januar 2009)

0/10 zu brutal

LG Gwynny


----------



## Topperharly (28. Januar 2009)

nackte frau                                               = 10 punkte
- kein brüste  *grins*                                 -   2 punkte
- wtf?? rot???                                             -   2 punkte
- etwas einfallslos                                       -  2 punkte
                                                               -----------------
                                                                     4/10


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

7/10. Gif's nerfen mich n bissel :/


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (28. Januar 2009)

nicht lustig...
10/10


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (28. Januar 2009)

10/10 für den yeti


----------



## Lisutari (28. Januar 2009)

Wie süß^^ 7/10


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Kein Kommentar xD 2/10


----------



## Aratosao (28. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

kuhl 

8/10


----------



## El Homer (28. Januar 2009)

kenn ich 9/10


----------



## Jokkerino (28. Januar 2009)

kenn ich auch

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

dieser brutale alien aus -äh- american dad(?) naja, mag den nich, deshalb nur 5/10


----------



## Zonalar (28. Januar 2009)

Blöde.... 4/10
Edit: sry^^meinte ned dich^^du bekommst 10 /10


----------



## Minastirit (28. Januar 2009)

tolles gekrizel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Miau! 9/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (28. Januar 2009)

10/10

Isch liebe diese Frau!! ^^


----------



## Huntermoon (28. Januar 2009)

Ein Taurenhunter mit der Seltenen Katze mit dem schwehren Namen... Grafisch 2/10 Ihaltlich 8/10= 5,5 /10(+o,r symp-punkte xD)


----------



## Haxxler (29. Januar 2009)

Immernoch 7/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (29. Januar 2009)

10/10
Ich liebe dieSimpsons über alles!^^


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## mookuh (29. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

Die Kuh macht MUH
8/10


----------



## Phenyl19 (29. Januar 2009)

I like it 

10/10


----------



## Kurta (29. Januar 2009)

schneeball!!!!! 8/10


----------



## Deathstyle (29. Januar 2009)

Der Family Guy-Affe gibt 10/10, aber das "DU" mit übermäßig vielen ! gibt 2 Punkte Abzug. ~~
8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Manoroth (29. Januar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

Mag den Anime 8/10


----------



## mookuh (29. Januar 2009)

hmm 2/10


----------



## Lisutari (29. Januar 2009)

7/10
süß^^


----------



## Lillyan (29. Januar 2009)

((Posting außer Konkurrenz))

Bitte beachtet in Zukunft:


> Schreibt zu eurer Bewertung bitte einen Kommentar, was ihr mögt bzw. nicht mögt und wie ihr zu eurer Bewertung kommt.


Viel Spaß weiterhin :>


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

8/10 für Lisu, Hello Kitty ist doch nice, und das passt perfekt da.


----------



## Nuffing (29. Januar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> 8/10 für Lisu, Hello Kitty ist doch nice, und das passt perfekt da.



10/10? YES WE CAN! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (29. Januar 2009)

9/10 Ich mag Frauen und Anime/Manga^^
aber -1 weil es zu hell ist. Ich würde die Helligkeit runterstellen und dann solls gehn


----------



## Razyl (29. Januar 2009)

Öhem 3/10 Gekritzel, zwar nett das du damit jeden mögen tust, aber naja... nicht so toll


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

OBAMA:

Y
E
S

W
E

C
A
N
!
!
!

9/10
XD


----------



## Aratosao (29. Januar 2009)

Hunter, mach das kleiner oder ich sags lilly 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Lilly? Hat die charcharot den Banhammer für länger ausgeliehen in dem Penner thread? Hoffe ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (29. Januar 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> Hunter, mach das kleiner oder ich sags lilly
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


immer diese gemeinheiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
für den nicht-lustig yety 9/10

besser:


Huntermoon schrieb:


> OBAMA:
> 
> Y
> E
> ...


?


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

Ich mag sie immernoch 10/10!!^^


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

HUNTER-ITEM!!!!!!!!


10/10


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Cornflakes the Tankpaladin (30. Januar 2009)

6/10  sieht lustig aus, aber kein plan wer oder was das ist^^


----------



## Gwynny (30. Januar 2009)

5/10 weils Horde ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG Gwynny


----------



## Haxxler (30. Januar 2009)

Immernoch 3/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Lillyan (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> ((Posting außer Konkurrenz))
> 
> Bitte beachtet in Zukunft:
> 
> ...


*sich selbst zitiert*

//Edit: Selfown, weil ich in meiner Tätigkeit als Moderator lediglich auf die Regeln hingewiesen habe? Ich denke nicht :>


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

Lillyan schrieb:


> *sich selbst zitiert*



und dann keine Bewertung abgeben ist aber ein selfowned oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## bkeleanor (30. Januar 2009)

4/10
da ich ja nen kommentar abgeben muss, lautet er wiefolgt: Ich mag die Ente nicht.


----------



## Minastirit (30. Januar 2009)

ne elfe najo schaut irgendwie ganz ok aus.
bisle klein und bisle dunkel aber sonst ganz gut
8/10


----------



## For-Free (30. Januar 2009)

Ne Katze..

7/10


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

3/10
Spricht mich nicht an...


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

kitty cat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hab ich noch nie gemocht

3/10


----------



## mookuh (30. Januar 2009)

8/10 
die serie gefällt mir ebend ;D


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

7/10 für die kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

ente!!!!!

die is süß, 10/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. Januar 2009)

Ja ein oesterreicher 10/10


----------



## Deathstyle (30. Januar 2009)

Linkin Park sind eher so naja, Hybrid Theory rockt aber noch, ist aber so gequetscht und sieht deshalb ziemlich missraten aus.
4/10


----------



## b1ubb (30. Januar 2009)

yeah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

I wie hat das Ding was das mich abstößt  
2/10


----------



## Aratosao (30. Januar 2009)

5/10.
Enough of that! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisutari (30. Januar 2009)

nein, ich bleib dabei^^

7/10


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (30. Januar 2009)

hmmm, hello kitty beta, mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein dazu xD

8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

hmm yo!
5/10


----------



## mookuh (30. Januar 2009)

hmm schon wieder jokker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10
begründung steht auf der seit davor


----------



## Skatero (30. Januar 2009)

6/10 Ich mag Kühe nicht sehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

mir unsympathisch

4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (30. Januar 2009)

oO
wieso wurden all die schönen spiele in einen bereich verschoben, wie diesen?
ich meine, ob diese threads in gott und die welt gammeln oder hier macht keinen großen unterschied, oder irre ich mich da?

ansonsten um net ot zu werden:
öhm.... sehr seltsam irgendwie....3/10
(mit erklärung vll mehr,btw bezieht sich der bewegende schwanz da auf den titel oder ist das unabhängig)


----------



## Jokkerino (30. Januar 2009)

unabhängig xDD
aja die admins wollte halt etwas platz sparen, und verschoben die spam threads hier rein.
Ausserdem bekommen die Nasen, die was in Gott&Die welt was erstellen, jez was auf die nase xD
Sie lauern ab nun   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aso ja, 4/10


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

6/10
Manga ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber was ist das genau? Ein "Viech" das mit dem Schwanz wedelt?^^


----------



## Jokkerino (31. Januar 2009)

das ist ein sau süßes viech, was mit dem schwanz wackelt!


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

naja, nicht so mein geschmack... 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

najo 6/10


----------



## Manoroth (31. Januar 2009)

9/10 mag nach wie vor katzen^^


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

gefällt mir i-wie nit... 4/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

3/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (31. Januar 2009)

10/10

nichtlustig is super, hab ich aber schon mal wo erwähnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (31. Januar 2009)

naja, gefällt mir nicht sonderlich

6/10


----------



## RubenPlinius (31. Januar 2009)

7/10 weil ich ebenfalls österreicher bin, aber bissl wirkt es nationalistisch wenn man die rot-weiß-rote fahne samt bundesadler als avatar verwendet - aber vermutlich bin ich da nur übersensibel


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

10/10 obwohl das NIIIICHT lustig ist! (=


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

RICHARD! RICHARD! RICHARD MIT BÄRENARMEN! XD 10/10


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

soll dasn Eredar sein? 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

ne, das ist Alexstraza(oder ähnlich geschriebenxD) die Königin der Roten drachen

BEWERTUNG
|
\/​


Huntermoon schrieb:


> RICHARD! RICHARD! RICHARD MIT BÄRENARMEN! XD 10/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

wie so oft 9/10


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

wie so oft 4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

9/10 (s.o.)


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

8/10 versuch jetzt mal da ne animation reinzukloppen


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 8/10 versuch jetzt mal da ne animation reinzukloppen


gibts bei der neuen wmv version nicht..
käsekatze 8/10


----------



## Kronas (31. Januar 2009)

bei mir geht das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
(sorry für 2 mal hintereinander bewerten aber das musste mal raus, nach wie vor 8/10)


----------



## Aratosao (31. Januar 2009)

10/10. Ich liebe fail bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

10/10 ich mag yetis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don Vito Corleone (31. Januar 2009)

10/10 Moo


----------



## Skatero (31. Januar 2009)

7/10 Weil es gut ist?


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

irgentwie doof 3/10


----------



## mookuh (31. Januar 2009)

8/10 Alextrasa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (31. Januar 2009)

Moo! 8/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. Januar 2009)

mag die tusse nid ^^ 5/10


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

Katze =)
8/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

heelo kitty
9/10


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

9/10 
Katzen sind cool


----------



## Minastirit (1. Februar 2009)

lauf forrest lauf
8/10


----------



## Skatero (1. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 9/10
> Katzen sind cool


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

8/10


GZ Zur 10.000 Mina 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark evangel (1. Februar 2009)

5/10

wass soll das sein???


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

WAS, du kennst Nicht-lustig.de nicht???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, ein nichtssagendes wappen 3/10


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

8/10 alextrasa...


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> bei mir geht das
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


welche version haste den???

BEWERTUNG
|
|
|
\/





Huntermoon schrieb:


> Moo! 8/10


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 8/10 alextrasa...


----------



## Huntermoon (1. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> BEWERTUNG
> |
> |
> |
> ...


----------



## chopi (1. Februar 2009)

Watist das,n rosa draenai?
6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

0/10. Das ist doch der Boxer oder? Der macht mir angst oO..

Deine milchtüte war cooler!


----------



## Rhokan (1. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Lisutari (1. Februar 2009)

süß ^^ 7/10


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

8/10 Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exzelsor_der_Zweite (1. Februar 2009)

> Moo!


10/10


----------



## Razyl (1. Februar 2009)

Hmm, die Flagge sieht ein wenig komisch aus
6/10 trotzdem


----------



## mookuh (1. Februar 2009)

10/10 Yes we can!


----------



## Kronas (1. Februar 2009)

nochma für alle: huntermoons avatar wird alextra>s<za genannt!!
@huntermoon: das aktuelle fanupdate hab ich

und @ über mir: 7/10 muhhh


----------



## Aratosao (1. Februar 2009)

10/10!
<3


----------



## Zonalar (1. Februar 2009)

Hier mein selbsterstelltes Avatar (ja, ohne Bilder kopieren oder abzeichnen!)
hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und zu dir Jedi. Du gefällst mir immernochnicht und ich komm einfach nicht drumrum dir ne 3/10 zu geben.
Bitte ned böse sein, ich mag einfach den Jedi ned.


----------



## Abrox (2. Februar 2009)

9/10

Ich liebe optische Täuschungen


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

nicht sehr vielsagend/ansprechend/innteresant 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (2. Februar 2009)

5/10 mag die immer noch nid .. erinnert mich zu fest an die twins .. und die sind bekanntlich tödlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

9/10 süße Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (2. Februar 2009)

10/10. Süße Kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist ein YETI und kein Jedi..


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

10/10 cooler yeti 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Haxxler (2. Februar 2009)

6/10

sieht irgendwie komisch aus der orc


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

für den lolligen ork 8/10


----------



## Kronas (2. Februar 2009)

8/10
*ich versuch iwann mal ein gif hochzuladen*


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (2. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

9/10 für den orc


----------



## Lisutari (2. Februar 2009)

7/10
 hatten wir ja schon oft.


Bin ich die einzige, die das Spieleunterforum doof findet? ~.~


----------



## Razyl (2. Februar 2009)

8/10 für Hello Kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (2. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 10/10 Yes we can!


----------



## Huntermoon (2. Februar 2009)

MOO! 9/10


----------



## Rhokan (2. Februar 2009)

> Bin ich die einzige, die das Spieleunterforum doof findet? ~.~



Ich seh auch nich wirklich nen Sinn drin, außer das die geschlossenen Spam-Threads im Gott und die Welt-Forum jetzt länger oben rumgammeln  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t: 7/10  ich mag die viecher nich


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

1/10


----------



## Aratosao (3. Februar 2009)

8/10!


----------



## bkeleanor (3. Februar 2009)

8/10
der guckt so herrlich doof :-)


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

Lisutari schrieb:


> 7/10
> hatten wir ja schon oft.
> 
> 
> Bin ich die einzige, die das Spieleunterforum doof findet? ~.~



nöö .. so muss ich 3mal wechseln
1mal wl 1mal gott und die welt (für designthred und nachtschwärmer) und 1ma hier für beträge zur verbesserung der menscheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aka spam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

elfe hmm 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

8/10 für den lustigen ork


----------



## Qonix (3. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Minastirit (3. Februar 2009)

one piece 530 *g* soo geil ... ehm
10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 go luffy go ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 6/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 8/10 für den lustigen ork


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 8/10 für den lustigen ork


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Ich seh auch nich wirklich nen Sinn drin, außer das die geschlossenen Spam-Threads im Gott und die Welt-Forum jetzt länger oben rumgammeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jo eben, die Letue haben im Gott&Die Welt Forum i was bewertet und haben dan nauch noch wo anders geposted^^

7/10, liebe Kuh


----------



## picollo0071 (3. Februar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

8/10 für den lolligen ork


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

6/10
Ich finde das Forenspiele gar nicht schlecht.
Man kann ja auch 2 Tabs offen haben.


----------



## Skatero (3. Februar 2009)

Doppelpost


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> 6/10
> Ich finde das Forenspiele gar nicht schlecht.
> Man kann ja auch 2 Tabs offen haben.



Aber für die 7 Thread n extra Forum?
6/10


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

8/10

Die MuhKuh ist niedlich schräg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt wirds kritisch oO


----------



## Lisutari (3. Februar 2009)

5/10, naja, Hemden mit Streifen mocht ich nie  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

7/10 Hello Kitty


----------



## Forderz (3. Februar 2009)

5/10 ganz neutral


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

oha ich darf mal wieder mookuh bewerten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

oh noez ich darf doch nicht :<
doofer zwischenposter...
wtf fetter hamster? sieht aber lustig aus 7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

wer ist das? 5/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> oha ich darf mal wieder mookuh bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




bei mir ist huntermoon dazwischen um dich zu bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für den Drache in Menschengestalt gibts 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> bei mir ist huntermoon dazwischen um dich zu bewerten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hah ich schaffs doch noch : 10/10^^

@ hunter: k.i.z.


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> @ hunter: k.i.z.


kenn i nicht
6/10


----------



## Forderz (3. Februar 2009)

sieht aus wie draenei, allianz mag ich nicht 4/10

ist doch die aus swp oder?^^ eredar? ach was weiss ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> hah ich schaffs doch noch : 10/10^^
> 
> @ hunter: k.i.z.



nein post nochma^^ 
ich will hinter dich *g*

8/10 für den lustigen Hamster


----------



## Huntermoon (3. Februar 2009)

Forderz schrieb:


> sieht aus wie draenei, allianz mag ich nicht 4/10
> 
> ist doch die aus swp oder?^^ eredar? ach was weiss ich
> 
> ...


DOOO!
1.Ist das eine Drachin (Die Rote Drachenkönigin Alexstaza)
2.Ist sie in BLUTELFEN form (wir erinnern uns Blutelfen=Hordenmitlglied)

_
für Mookuh wie immer 9/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

10/10
Ich mag House und der Spruch ist auch nicht schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (3. Februar 2009)

mookuh schrieb:


> 10/10
> Ich mag House und der Spruch ist auch nicht schlecht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich mag die kuh von mookuh =P
10/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Februar 2009)

10/10 für die Typen von Brille

*jubel* habs geschafft =D


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

7/10 für kuh


----------



## DarkGenzo (3. Februar 2009)

10/10 
ich mag ritter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (3. Februar 2009)

5/10
Hmmm ist das etwa jemand von den Kickers?


----------



## Plato0n (3. Februar 2009)

6/10 weils s/w is und von oben. die besten bilder gibts mit fröhlichem gesichtsausdruck, auf ca. augenhöhe UND in farbe....


----------



## Zonalar (3. Februar 2009)

6/10, nunja, da fehlt wohl was...sowas wie Hintergrund oder so...
Oda was anderes^^


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

5/10 gibts besser täuschungen....


----------



## bkeleanor (4. Februar 2009)

7/10
Ghostrider vom Jahre 1800?


----------



## Aratosao (4. Februar 2009)

Zu klein. Und bissel verwischt.
Aber weil ich fantasy Mag 5/10.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

7/10
<3 Orcs, doch der sieht leider so aus als hätte er grad eins aufs Maul bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

Sieht selbstgezeichnet aus. 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (4. Februar 2009)

Tade schrieb:


> <3 Orcs, doch der sieht leider so aus als hätte er grad eins aufs Maul bekommen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tank halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

sehr witzig^^

10/10


----------



## Tade (4. Februar 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Sieht selbstgezeichnet aus. 7/10


Ist es auch! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10 Ich mag Illusionen!


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Selfmade find ich immer gut 8/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

was soll das bedeuten? 5/10(ganz  neutral)


----------



## mookuh (4. Februar 2009)

10/10 für House


----------



## Abrox (4. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> was soll das bedeuten? 5/10(ganz  neutral)



Eine Seite die eine Kampagne gegen den Gewalt führt.

Hier geht es um den Gebrauch von Messern.

In dem Sinne: Stop Knife Crime!

9/10 für die Kuh


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Abrox schrieb:


> Eine Seite die eine Kampagne gegen den Gewalt führt.
> 
> Hier geht es um den Gebrauch von Messern.
> 
> ...


aha
Naja 7/10 weils für nen "guten" zweck is, aber grafisch naja


----------



## Mirdoìl (4. Februar 2009)

5/10 
Naja^^.. find ich nich so knorke


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

Boah, die sind hässlich wie die Nacht! 3/10


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

ptische täuschungben sind zwar schon, aber naja 4/10
aber du kriegst ja ne neue...


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

iwie bewerten wir immer die glechen^^ was hatte ich 7/10 wegen house?


----------



## Huntermoon (4. Februar 2009)

Plato0n schrieb:


> iwie bewerten wir immer die glechen^^ was hatte ich 7/10 wegen house?


warum mögen hier soviele dr.House nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja, deine bewertung kennste ja


----------



## Zonalar (4. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Plato0n (4. Februar 2009)

auch hier erster bei neumke ava.....mmh ohnr schrift fänd ichs besser 7/10


----------



## Aratosao (4. Februar 2009)

5/10.


----------



## Haxxler (4. Februar 2009)

7/10

Würde wohl ne bessere Wertung geben wenn ich die Comics mit dem kennen würde ^^


----------



## Tade (5. Februar 2009)

10/10

Ich liebe Sin City 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (5. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Skatero (5. Februar 2009)

Ruffy ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Aratosao (5. Februar 2009)

5/10. Ich mag Gifs net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (5. Februar 2009)

"Ich hab doch gesagt er soll sich nicht beim pinkeln im Kreis drehen."

15/10. C R I T I C A L    H I T !


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Februar 2009)

2/10


----------



## b1ubb (5. Februar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Februar 2009)

schön, is aber einj kleiner ruckler drinn 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (5. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Haxxler (5. Februar 2009)

7/10 Muh!!!


----------



## Plato0n (5. Februar 2009)

erinnert mich an Duke nukem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und somit an den besten tank den ich kenne....

9/10


----------



## mookuh (5. Februar 2009)

6/10 erinnert mich an was, weiß grad bloss nicht was


----------



## Zonalar (5. Februar 2009)

find ich hässlich... aber irgendwie komm ich nicht drumrum  dir ne 7/10 zu geben.. irgendwie hat die Kuh was...


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Aratosao (6. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Plato0n (6. Februar 2009)

mmh nicht wirklich lustig^^

8/10


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

Hm, denke mal das soll ein Ritter oder so sein. 6/10.


----------



## Smeal (7. Februar 2009)

4/10


----------



## Tade (7. Februar 2009)

4/10
Was ist das? Ein Roboter? Ein Gnom? Bei letzterem gibts nochmal einen Punkt Abzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (7. Februar 2009)

6/10 Fürs selber gemalte. Da muss aber noch dran Gearbeitet werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (7. Februar 2009)

7/10 ich kenn das Teil immernoch nich ^^


----------



## Vartez (8. Februar 2009)

Rhhhrrr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



will den Film gucken ^^ 

10/10


----------



## Gfiti (8. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

naja, 7/10


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

6/10 Is halt genau das gleiche wie in der Sig.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß jetzt schon das ich mir den Film nicht angucken werde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Februar 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt schon das ich mir den Film nicht angucken werde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


obama 9/10
(vll schaffste in nächster zeit 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
und achja gz zu 7k^^


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

kenne die Typen ned.. aber sieht gut aus.. Fototechnisch.
Aber ich bin ja nur ein kleiner Bewerter^^8/10


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

I don´t like Animes :/
5/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (8. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

Ohne Rand oben und unten wärs weitaus besser... 6/10


----------



## Haxxler (8. Februar 2009)

7/10 (und wenn man bedenkt das ich keine animes mag ist das viel)


----------



## Aratosao (8. Februar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. Februar 2009)

Nicht Lustig Yetis sind trotzdem lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Zonalar (8. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Huntermoon (8. Februar 2009)

gefällt mir nich so 7/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (8. Februar 2009)

Dr.House ftw

Edit: sorry, 10/10


----------



## Haxxler (9. Februar 2009)

5/10

Man erkennt nich wirklich was außer 1 1/2 Augen.


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> Dr.House ftw



du sollst auch noch mit z.B.  7/10 bewerten

6/10 für die Frau


----------



## bkeleanor (9. Februar 2009)

6/10
erinnert mich an das Brettspiel "Kuhhandel" das hab ich ganze 15min lang gespielt dann wars zu ende.


----------



## Qonix (9. Februar 2009)

sehr schönes Bild

9/10


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

8/10

one piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark evangel (9. Februar 2009)

1/10. Das ist ja mega mist


----------



## Razyl (9. Februar 2009)

Anime... 
4/10


----------



## Dark evangel (9. Februar 2009)

4/10.
Politik ist laam


----------



## Nuffing (9. Februar 2009)

7/10  ist mir zu strange =D


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (9. Februar 2009)

RL bilder sind immer am Besten, von daher 10/10 btw nettes bild *zwinker* ^^^^


----------



## mookuh (9. Februar 2009)

8/10 für die coole katze^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. Februar 2009)

1/10 für die dumme Kuh...


----------



## jolk (9. Februar 2009)

Ist das ein Junge oder ein Mädchen...ach ich wills gar nicht wissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10 (mir gefällts nicht so besonders)


----------



## bkeleanor (10. Februar 2009)

9/10
sag mal Brain, was machen wir heute abend!
das selbe wie jeden abend pinky!
Wir backen Kuchen?
Nein! wir machen Brownie's :-)


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

Sieht toll aus^^10/10


----------



## picollo0071 (10. Februar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

9/10 echt cool^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## neo1986 (10. Februar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (10. Februar 2009)

Anime :/
4/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (10. Februar 2009)

Yes, we can

10/10


----------



## Anduris (10. Februar 2009)

10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Destross (10. Februar 2009)

Kirby kriegt von mir 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (10. Februar 2009)

Das ist zwar kein Huhn und deswegen ist der Text irreführend, aber dennoch 8,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (10. Februar 2009)

"The Pinky and the Brains..." *mitsumm* Hach die sind toll^^10/10


----------



## Plato0n (11. Februar 2009)

mmh die schrift is komscih^^

7/10


----------



## Hanfgurke (11. Februar 2009)

W00t da krieg ich Angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sagen wir 7/10 ... für Stewie in der Signatur gibts noch einen drauf xD --> 8/10


----------



## picollo0071 (11. Februar 2009)

Keine ava -> 0/10


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

9/10 ich find den ork lustig


----------



## Trel (11. Februar 2009)

kühe sind geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10
aber -1 da nichts individuelles... auser du hast ihn selber gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (11. Februar 2009)

wie hieß das Teil nochmal? Kirby wars glaub

naja 8/10 ich mag das teil


----------



## Anduris (11. Februar 2009)

die Kuh is cool!^^ 10/10!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

8/10 für Kirby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Benji, wie hast du die Schrift gespiegelt?


----------



## jolk (11. Februar 2009)

6/10 da es auch nur 10 Blätter sind (die im hintergrund zählen nicht)
dein alten war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aratosao (11. Februar 2009)

9/10 <3 Pinky and Brain.


Du weist das das Avatar bewerten ist?
Und in meinem Ava sind weniger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ja. Wollte mal was anderes. Kommen schon wieder, keine angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Februar 2009)

naja, fand das alte auch besser 4/10


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

4/10 mag den Kerl nicht.


----------



## Aero_one (12. Februar 2009)

Kirby ...?

10/10 was sonst ...?


----------



## Xamthys (12. Februar 2009)

9/10
Sieht cool aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

Xamthys schrieb:


> 9/10
> Sieht cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


deins auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (12. Februar 2009)

Sorry, aber von mir nur 5/10...

Zu pink... zu süss... zu knuffig... *örks*


----------



## Anduris (12. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## B7ubb (12. Februar 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mondryx (12. Februar 2009)

Zu herrlich das Vieh xD

8/10


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Februar 2009)

7/10.
Cooler als das alte! ;p


----------



## Kronas (12. Februar 2009)

7/10 ist dich dieser Mario Geist oder


----------



## Zonalar (13. Februar 2009)

lustig^^aber der gerade Strich für Kinn is blöd... nunja 7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (13. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

7/10

Hmm... ich kenne diesen Ork... ich komm aber nicht drauf woher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Februar 2009)

7/10
dir ist bewusst das der typ keinen mund hat?


----------



## Manoroth (13. Februar 2009)

bkeleanor schrieb:


> 7/10
> dir ist bewusst das der typ keinen mund hat?



9/10 jup is mir zu 100% bewusst^^ aber in animes/mangas gibt es manchmal solche situationen in dnene die figuren so dargestellt werdn^^


----------



## Anduris (13. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Kronas (13. Februar 2009)

kirby! 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (13. Februar 2009)

9/10
Den find ich witzig... und dann noch der Text, echt cool.


----------



## mookuh (13. Februar 2009)

hmm 7/10 gefällt mir eben irgendwie


----------



## Anduris (14. Februar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

kirby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10


----------



## Kronas (14. Februar 2009)

die kuh macht muh
8/10


----------



## Razyl (14. Februar 2009)

Irgendwie, ich weiß nicht waurm gefällt er mir sehr gut :>
10/10


----------



## mookuh (14. Februar 2009)

8/10 
 yes we can!


----------



## Anduris (15. Februar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (15. Februar 2009)

Kirby ist toll
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shefanix (15. Februar 2009)

Obama ist Spitze 10/10


----------



## mookuh (16. Februar 2009)

8/10 ich mag anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

mooooo sagt die kuh 8/10


----------



## Anduris (16. Februar 2009)

süß 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2009)

10/10 Kirbyyyy


----------



## b1ubb (16. Februar 2009)

oh ja LINKIN PARK 
bin das ganze wochenende auf in the end live bei rock am ring reingekippt


beste Stelle ab 2:30 wo er versucht die Leute zu beruhigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Minastirit (16. Februar 2009)

wär ich gern dabei gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 lp ist geil
versuch ma den n811 bisle besser einzubauen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


najo gibt 8/10 weil ja b1ubb da steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (16. Februar 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wär ich gern dabei gewesen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


*hust* avaterbewertung *hust*
für die katze 9/10


----------



## Grüner Schami (17. Februar 2009)

teeeheeee


----------



## b1ubb (17. Februar 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> *hust* avaterbewertung *hust*
> für die katze 9/10



haha, mir gehts aber auch  ur oft so, dass ich mich vertu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (17. Februar 2009)

Kirby roxx ^^  9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (17. Februar 2009)

0/10
Find das Ava nicht ok


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## mookuh (17. Februar 2009)

8/10 ich find den ork lustig


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

find die Kuh voll toll^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Kronas (17. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (17. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Februar 2009)

9/10 Kirby!!


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

bekommst auch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (18. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (18. Februar 2009)

9/10


----------



## Huntermoon (18. Februar 2009)

7/10 was ist das?


----------



## White-Frost (18. Februar 2009)

Edit: ah da doch eins dauedrt nur länger wie alle anderen^^ 5/10


----------



## Asoriel (19. Februar 2009)

8/10. Bild ist sehr schick, die 2 Abzug bekommst du, weil ich Manga und wie das alles heißt absolut nicht mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (19. Februar 2009)

Selfmade ist immer noch am besten ... da ich blau aber nicht so mag 7/10


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Februar 2009)

6/10


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2009)

mag keine Atombomben... 3/10

..meins is selber gebastelt


----------



## Naarg (19. Februar 2009)

Muhahahaha deins ist Kuhl 10/10

<immernoch dieselbe alte Kuh, ich suche schon was neues

Edit: Muahahahahahahahha 900 Posts


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (19. Februar 2009)

9/10... Kuh ist auch "Kuhl" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Benji9 schrieb:


> mag keine Atombomben... 3/10
> 
> ..meins is selber gebastelt


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Meins ist auch selbst gebastelt... hab dafür extra eine Bombe gebaut, gezündet und fotografiert. Wer mir nicht glaubt ist selbst schuld... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## bkeleanor (19. Februar 2009)

kaboom!
9/10


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2009)

Deins sieht nice aus =) dem geb ich 9/10


----------



## Kronas (19. Februar 2009)

wtf? sieht aber lustig aus, 5/10


----------



## Anduris (19. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Zonalar (19. Februar 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (19. Februar 2009)

naja...
5/10


----------



## Xamthys (20. Februar 2009)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (20. Februar 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (20. Februar 2009)

iwie cool! 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mini Vaati (20. Februar 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deadmaan (20. Februar 2009)

Hey dein bild ist echt einen großen applaus wert...*schnarch*
1/10


----------



## Abrox (21. Februar 2009)

hamz nett, 7/10


----------



## Anduris (21. Februar 2009)

7/10 geht schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (22. Februar 2009)

10/10 Kirby FTW


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

da steht wohl wer auf kuchen... wer nicht!
8/10
...
jetz hab ich hunger... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm naja. Irgendwie sieht der nicht so gut aus. Wegen mehreren Gründen.
5/10


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

wieso? ich hab den ja net gezeichnet und ich find den knuffig
7/10


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Hmm ...

Is it a Cat a Dog or a Dragon ...? Ah it´s a Cookie ?

Hmm ... weiss nicht so recht ... 6/10 ?


----------



## Lalunaly (23. Februar 2009)

Es is ein cookie!! 
...
ach ne doch net. es is eine von trancy mick erfundene lebensform!! 
ich sag ja auch net zu kurby "is das ein rosa kaugummi?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
wer des bild kennt is halt im vorteil^^

außerdem werd ich des bild net ändern nur weil es anderen  net gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (23. Februar 2009)

Du meinst wohl Kirby oder?

Und wieder 5/10


----------



## Anduris (24. Februar 2009)

*10/10*


----------



## Scub4 (24. Februar 2009)

9/10

...aber nur weil mich mich Kirby in Super Mario Smash Bros. immer verprügelt


----------



## Lalunaly (24. Februar 2009)

löl stimmt kirby heißt der ja  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja wie gesagt, is mir latte was du/ihr von dem bild haltet
du bewertest es wie du willst und ende, des is ja das spiel^^

und zu dem über mir... 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der is einfach zu kuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mishua (24. Februar 2009)

hmm... 6/10


----------



## Zonalar (24. Februar 2009)

Pilz... 9/10


----------



## Tade (25. Februar 2009)

5/10...ein wenig zu pixelig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (25. Februar 2009)

7,5/10


----------



## veeeith (25. Februar 2009)

ich steh nich so auf anime...
6/10


----------



## Zonalar (25. Februar 2009)

K... das schaut hässlich aus... sowieso kann das ein Kolegge von mir das auch^^ aber trotzdem als Ava gut zu gebrauchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Anduris (26. Februar 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find das toll


----------



## eaglestar (26. Februar 2009)

Staubsauger 4TW! 

9/10


----------



## Zonalar (26. Februar 2009)

10/10


----------



## Nimmue (27. Februar 2009)

9/10 find ich knuffig ^^ aber ich mag den hintergrund ned 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. Februar 2009)

7/10
gefällt mir irgendwie


----------



## Zonalar (27. Februar 2009)

7/10


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (28. Februar 2009)

Finde der Hintergrund hat Style und das Männchen hat sowas küstlerisches. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: upps vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## mookuh (28. Februar 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Finde der Hintergrund hat Style und das Männchen hat sowas küstlerisches.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



du solltest noch eine Bewertung wie z.B. 3/10 hinzufügen

für dich gibts 6/10 ich mag die Fernsehserie nicht so gerne...


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (1. März 2009)

Die Kuh macht muhh weil sie sich freut über ne 9/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (1. März 2009)

eine katze!(ich könnte jetzt noch sowas wie*och,ist die nicht süß*schreiben,aber mach ich nicht)
10/10


----------



## Naarg (2. März 2009)

Ein Mond.... Nichtssagend 3/10

< Neuer Avatar


----------



## Akareon (2. März 2009)

8/10

Schaut lieb aus!


----------



## Asoriel (2. März 2009)

ich tippe mal auf HdRO? Dein Charakter? Naja, ist okay. 8/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (2. März 2009)

Hmm..nicht so mein fall..7/10


----------



## Zonalar (3. März 2009)

Is zu stockelig... aber ansonsten. Schon wieder ne Bestechung! Alle wissen, dass Katzen süss sind. Aber eins als Ava zu nehmen und hier zu posten ist doch wirklich Bestechung^^

Also echt ^.^Demnächst fotografier ich meine katze um 10/10 zu erhalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wegen den Hundertausenden gleichen Katzenbildern...dir ne 3/10


----------



## Monddrachin (3. März 2009)

5/10

Ich finds iwie n bisschen seltsam, aber hauptsache, dir gefällts!


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (3. März 2009)

5/10
Also den find ich ein bisschen komisch... Soll das ein Drachenkopf sein? Wieso ist der so abgeschnitten? Und so pixelig? Sieht aus wie eingescannt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

5/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## mookuh (4. März 2009)

9/10 für den lustigen ork


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Eine Kuh macht Muh... viele Kühe machen Mühe.
Deshalb 9/10 für die mookuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picollo0071 (4. März 2009)

picollo0071 schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> Mfg Gabriel


----------



## LiquidFantasy (4. März 2009)

Sehr süß ;D 9/10 :>


----------



## Buffer_Overrun (4. März 2009)

Aha... ein Dr. House Sim, oder?... leider nicht so eine gute Qualität, aber die Idee ist nett: 8/10


----------



## M_of_D (4. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (5. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## Xamthys (5. März 2009)

9/10 find den süß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Abrox (5. März 2009)

Crazy 
8/10


----------



## Zonalar (5. März 2009)

Nunja, irgendwie schon ganz toll :> 7/10

Btw: Meins is Natürlich wieder selbstgemacht^^


----------



## Haxxler (6. März 2009)

Ich versteh garnich was das Zeug auf dem Ava sein soll. Ich erkenne pfeil und Bogen und n Bummerang aber der Rest...Das eine sieht aus wie so ne art Uboot oO

6/10


----------



## Anduris (6. März 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> Ich versteh garnich was das Zeug auf dem Ava sein soll. Ich erkenne pfeil und Bogen und n Bummerang aber der Rest...Das eine sieht aus wie so ne art Uboot oO



Ich glaub ne Axt is auch noch dabei.^^ 
8/10


----------



## AkiraSun (6. März 2009)

da muß ich irgend wie an RTL2 denken, nachmittagssendungen aber putzig

7/10


----------



## Zonalar (6. März 2009)

9/10 schön anzuschaun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: Das sind Items von Link! Erkennt ihr den Hammer nicht? Und die Okarina, sowie der Enterhaken, dazu noch den Bumerang und Pfeilmit Bogen^^

Link 4-ever


----------



## mookuh (8. März 2009)

Das Bild gefällt mir zwar nicht, aber da ich Link mag 

6/10


----------



## Anduris (8. März 2009)

dir geb ich 9/10 Punkten!


----------



## $n4re (9. März 2009)

10/10
find den klasse!^^


----------



## Haxxler (10. März 2009)

7/10

Smilies ftw.


----------



## mookuh (10. März 2009)

8/10 

Smilie =)


----------



## Anduris (10. März 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Der Spruch is noch besser. xD


----------



## Zonalar (10. März 2009)

Wenss selbstgemacht ist, ne 7/10 das schon ganz nett ausschaut.

Wenns aber einfach übernommen is, ne 5/10


----------



## SirCotare (11. März 2009)

9/10 Zelda, nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (11. März 2009)

8/10

muppet!!


----------



## Anduris (12. März 2009)

Die Kuh wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Alion (13. März 2009)

2/10 
Tecktonik! *mir läuft es kalt den Rücken runter*


----------



## LordSirius (13. März 2009)

8/10
Sieht eig ganz nett aus


----------



## Alion (13. März 2009)

9/10 sieht noch viel netter aus.


----------



## Dextra17 (13. März 2009)

Für mich als Tauren sind nur Allys mit Hufen scharf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Anduris (13. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (14. März 2009)

9/10

Yoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (14. März 2009)

*10/10*


----------



## Xamthys (14. März 2009)

10/10 Einfach cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## LordSirius (15. März 2009)

8/10
irgentwie geil


----------



## Assari (15. März 2009)

7/10


hmmm


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

hmm einerseits lustig,andererseits komisch
7/10 :>


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

10/10

ich mag den kleinen Obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

9/10, der belag für meinen cheeseburger


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

9/10

Auch wenn das kleine Vieh mich Fressen will...


----------



## Razyl (15. März 2009)

Kühe sind nett und kein Essen
9/10 :>


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

10/10

Obama ist auch nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Baldimore (15. März 2009)

Könnte ich mir als leckeres Steak vorstellen.
Da mir nun das Wasser im Munde zusammen läuft ... 7/10


----------



## mookuh (15. März 2009)

Ahh noch einer der mich fressen will

6/10
gefällt mir nicht so und n bisschen verpixelt


----------



## Anduris (15. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## Kronas (15. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Alion (16. März 2009)

10/10 finde ich einfach nur genial. Vom Witz her und wie es gezeichnet ist.


----------



## Larmina (16. März 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> 10/10 finde ich einfach nur genial. Vom Witz her und wie es gezeichnet ist.


6/10 Find es zwar schön gezeichnet aber Draenei mag ich ned so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. März 2009)

4/10 gefällt mir ned so


----------



## Larmina (16. März 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> 4/10 gefällt mir ned so


Ich find meinen besser als deinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. März 2009)

Sieht schön aus, abe rmir fehlt da was... vllt Pupillen. Ja, dass wirds wohl sein.

Ansonsten 8/10

@mookuh: Ich mag lieber die Milch von der Kuh^^Heisse Schokolade, Bananenmilchshake... *Jummie*. Das Fleisch kannste stecken lassen :> es ich nur, wenns mir wer vorschreibt (oder ich Hunger auf Döner hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Larmina (16. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Sieht schön aus, abe rmir fehlt da was... vllt Pupillen. Ja, dass wirds wohl sein.
> 
> Ansonsten 8/10
> 
> ...


6/10 Halt ne Menge krempel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

Larmina schrieb:


> 6/10 Halt ne Menge krempel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Noch nie Zelda gespielt?

4/10

ich bin nicht dagegen


----------



## Tardok (16. März 2009)

Leeeeecker Kuhlimuli 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## mookuh (16. März 2009)

10/10

Ich mag den FIlm und die Stelle ist geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (17. März 2009)

10/10

Kühe sind immer gut , vor allem deine ^^


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> @mookuh: Ich mag lieber die Milch von der Kuh^^Heisse Schokolade, Bananenmilchshake... *Jummie*.



hehe solangs nur das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 für den Vampir hab heute "Wächter der Nacht" gelesen daher mag ich grad Vampire :>


----------



## Tabuno (17. März 2009)

Lord schrieb:


> Könnte ich mir als leckeres Steak vorstellen.
> Da mir nun das Wasser im Munde zusammen läuft ... 7/10


lol arme kuh
naja für die kuh 10/10 ganz klar...


----------



## mookuh (17. März 2009)

9/10

Internet Explorer kommt ganz klar in den Müll


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

9/10 für kuh


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

9/10 für ne Yoshi abwandlung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (18. März 2009)

10/10
<3 Kühe


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## mookuh (18. März 2009)

8/10

Begründung steht auf der seite davor


----------



## Anduris (18. März 2009)

9/10 *gähn*


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

8/10

Yoshi suckt derbst ;D


----------



## Anduris (20. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Vervane (20. März 2009)

9/10 ich mag Yoshi auch wenn er aussieht als würd er kacken


----------



## quik'Silver (20. März 2009)

mmh ja, sushi ist lecker, allerdings ist das bild verdammt kacke ^^

4/10


----------



## dragon1 (20. März 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (21. März 2009)

10/10

<3 Evanescence


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

gruselig 9/10


----------



## Anduris (21. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## Illuminatos (21. März 2009)

wie hieß das Vieh? Joschi oder so ähnlich, oder? *an alte Zeiten zurück denk*

9 /10

Grüße :-)


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

kp was das ist, sieht aus wie ne hand oO
7/10 sieht lustig aus


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

langsam nerfts sry.
frueher wars mal lustig also 5/10


----------



## Kronas (21. März 2009)

ich finde halt keinen den ich besser finde^^
evanesce 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (21. März 2009)

3/10

gefällt mir persönlich nicht


----------



## Anduris (22. März 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2009)

Nicht das Beste Yoshi-Bild... aber immernoch ne 8/10


----------



## Geezey (22. März 2009)

4/10

weiss nicht spricht mich irgendwie überhaupt nicht an


----------



## Tade (23. März 2009)

10/10

Der Hausmeister ist und bleibt einfach der beste =)


----------



## Skatero (23. März 2009)

Naja neutrale 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. März 2009)

5/10

mag iwi kein anime kram^^


----------



## Zonalar (23. März 2009)

Irgendwie witzig^^aber trotzdem... der witz is schon nen bissle Kindisch^^ach egal, bekommste trotzdem ne 7/10


----------



## Anduris (23. März 2009)

gefallt mir immer mehr iwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Geezey (23. März 2009)

mochte Yoshi noch nie, der ist immer so feige weggelaufen bei Super Mario auf SNES

aber trotzdem 5/10


----------



## Anduris (24. März 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (24. März 2009)

8/10

Yoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (25. März 2009)

6/10

Muuuuh! Wenn man die Viecher jeden Tag sieht ist es auch nix besonderes mehr. Ja ich lebe in einem Bauernkaff. xD


----------



## Illuminatos (25. März 2009)

spricht mich irgendwie nicht an. Finde, das sieht nicht mal wirklich wien Draenei aus 0o kann aber auch daran liegen, dass mir dafür die Fantasie fehlt.
Deswegen neutrale 5 / 10.



Grüße

PS. zu meinem Avatar, das ist aus Star Trek  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ( kennen ja nicht sooo viele )


----------



## Alion (25. März 2009)

6/10
Wir sind die Borg. Wiederstand gegen unsere Avatarbewerungen sind zwecklos.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nichts spezielles. Aber irgendwie doch besser als neutral. ^^


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

7/10

allianz ftw =P
aber aliens sinn nich so mein ding

/e seh grad das mein ava wech is Oô ...hm... dem muss ich auf den grund gehn


----------



## Qonix (25. März 2009)

0/10


----------



## Infernallord (25. März 2009)

so ava wieder da... wehe der wird nomma geklaut "i'm warning u" xP

10/10  One Piece <3


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

2/10
erkenn da iwi nix


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Geezey (25. März 2009)

4/10

nur weils überbelichtet ist, nichts persönliches 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (25. März 2009)

7/10

... mag die Serie


Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Anduris (25. März 2009)

5/10 
erkenn nicht richtig was das sein soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


für sig würd ich aber 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## leorc (25. März 2009)

7/10 
Hab zwar nie ne Nintendokonsole besessen (nichtmal nen Gameboy), aber Yoshi ist einfach nen geiler Name.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. März 2009)

8/10

lol


----------



## Landral (25. März 2009)

> erkenn nicht richtig was das sein soll




ist ein Nazgul .... (Herr der Ringe ..... die Ringjäger)

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## leorc (26. März 2009)

Ist wirklich etwas schwer zu erkennen...aber jetzt da ich es weiss 7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

3/10

find ich irgendwie etwas langweilig


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

9/10 netter drache


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## Avalanche (26. März 2009)

7/10, süß.^^


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

8/10
der ist mal gut gemacht


----------



## Anduris (26. März 2009)

genial 10/10


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

7/10

ganz nett


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2009)

9/10


----------



## Alion (27. März 2009)

8/10 Geile Band


----------



## Anduris (27. März 2009)

mag Draenei nicht so, sieht aber ganz ok aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Blooddrainer (27. März 2009)

Yoshiiiii! 

11/10


----------



## Ayi (27. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

10/10


----------



## Kronas (27. März 2009)

10/10


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

10/10 für den emo in der box


----------



## Preachergirl (27. März 2009)

10/10 

<< hat ein <3 für Kühe / Tauren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (27. März 2009)

8/10

Southpark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (28. März 2009)

Eine Kuh....................................naja. Ich gebe 1 Punkt für jede Farbe die ich finde:

Weiss
Schwarz
Braun
Pink (Euter)
Grau (Hörner)

5/10


----------



## Ayi (28. März 2009)

3/10

finde das Bild bisschen langweilig, sry


----------



## Anduris (28. März 2009)

3/10


----------



## simion (28. März 2009)

5/10


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (29. März 2009)

3/10


----------



## simion (29. März 2009)

0/10^^


----------



## Kronas (29. März 2009)

bää ein trecki

4/10


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

10/10

ich mag den irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (29. März 2009)

10/10

Ich liebe Drachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

hmm 6/10^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (29. März 2009)

8/10

yoschie ftw


----------



## Anduris (29. März 2009)

iShit^^

10/10


----------



## mookuh (29. März 2009)

Yoshi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

9/10


----------



## Cobrall von Thrall (30. März 2009)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2009)

"Kotz-smily" 
-1k/10


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Alleindie Frau auf dem Bild ist 10 Punkte wert.  Die Musi weitere 9.
Das Foto und das Können des Fotografen ebenso 9....


demnach: 28/30 ... runden wir ab auf: *9/10*


//offtopic:
Mein Avatar stellt mich dar (Bild von vor 2 Jahren) - leicht verzerrt. Bitte ned zu streng sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (30. März 2009)

Hey^^Ich hab nen neuen Ava^^ Na? wer weiss, von wo er is? *g*


achja...ich erkenn weniges... aber da is ein Mann...3/10


----------



## Dracun (30. März 2009)

wie im Designthread schon erwähnt 2/10

sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

10/10 weils du bist + weil ich ruthe gut finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (30. März 2009)

hmmm ok. Momentan ( 22.25h ) seh ich leider kein Avatar. da ich aber weiss, dass vor 10 minuten noch Nami aus One Piece da war...( ich hoffe ich verwechsel dich jetzt nicht ) 

10 / 10 weil dieser Nami-avatar einfach toll aussah  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: wo bekommt man denn diese geschmackvollen One Piece Bilder her? gerne auch auf Wallpaper-qualität :-)


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. März 2009)

5/10 (Begründung bin ich zu faul hin zu schreiben xP)


----------



## Thraslon (30. März 2009)

mann mit hut -> 6/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> hmmm ok. Momentan ( 22.25h ) seh ich leider kein Avatar. da ich aber weiss, dass vor 10 minuten noch Nami aus One Piece da war...( ich hoffe ich verwechsel dich jetzt nicht )
> 
> 10 / 10 weil dieser Nami-avatar einfach toll aussah
> 
> ...



wenn du lieb bist schick ich dir nen link 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vorposter ehm 7/10


----------



## Ayi (31. März 2009)

5/10

bin kein One Piece Fan


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

Ein blauer Drache... Künstlerisch auch nicht allzu wertvoll.

5/10


----------



## Tade (31. März 2009)

5/10
Anime halt...


----------



## dragon1 (31. März 2009)

6/10


----------



## Night falls (31. März 2009)

> Anime halt...



Ach du Heilige Scheiße - Ich hoffe du wirst auf ewig in den Feuern der Hölle brennen! So eine Blasphemie ist mir ja in meinem Leben noch nicht untergekommen... *kopfschüttel*

3/10 mag die Band nich, Sängerin is aber huebsch anzusehn.


----------



## Tade (31. März 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Ach du Heilige Scheiße - Ich hoffe du wirst auf ewig in den Feuern der Hölle brennen! So eine Blasphemie ist mir ja in meinem Leben noch nicht untergekommen... *kopfschüttel*


Es tut mir von Herzen leid...es war ziemlich früh..öhm zu früh...
Klär mich bitte auf, damit ich eine Chance habe für meine Sünde zu büßen...
Wer ist denn das?


----------



## Alion (31. März 2009)

5/10 Zu klein. Man kann fast nix erkennen.


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## LordSirius (31. März 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

10/10 
serji ist einfach ein cooler freak ;D mit genialer stimme und einfach super songs ...
SOAD 4 ever 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zwischenposter -.-
hmm depri emo girl das aufm mund blutet .. mag keine depri menschen .. 
und dein titel passt auch nid entweder weiblich oder mänlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


gibt ehm 7/10


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

yoshiiii !!
10/10

*hust* nigga stole my yoshi *g*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2009)

10/10 nami is super 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

so jetzt aber serji ! 10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2009)

10/10 ;P


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (31. März 2009)

ööh n mann mit nem hut.....5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (31. März 2009)

s.o.
(doppelpost)


----------



## Celdaro (31. März 2009)

10/10 xD


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

8/10

anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (31. März 2009)

10/10
weil du es bist kuh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


weißt ja...


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

bewertet mal meins^^


----------



## Lisaya (31. März 2009)

Hmm 5/10 ...

... ist nicht so meine Richtung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

10/10

finde es mutig sein foto als avatar zu nutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

Hellsing gut gefällt mir...

9/10


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

bruce lee .. es gibt nur einen 10/10


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Palasch1994 schrieb:


> bewertet mal meins^^



du sollst auch selbst bewerten...


10/10

OnePiece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (31. März 2009)

oneKuh !
10/10

hab trozdem hunger auf nen lammsteak mit nem spearip und lecker hünchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + nem glas milch ...(aber keiner kuh!! .. )


----------



## Dracun (31. März 2009)

10/10

leider  gab es ja einen "Nippel-Skandal" aber trotz alledem mag i dat Avatar


----------



## mookuh (31. März 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> oneKuh !
> 10/10
> 
> hab trozdem hunger auf nen lammsteak mit nem spearip und lecker hünchen
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gerne gerne


10/10  bruce lee


----------



## Beowulf321 (31. März 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Nimmue (1. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Ayi (1. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. April 2009)

4/10


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Bei S.O.A.D. gefällt er mir, alleine find ich ihn eher schwach.
Dennoch: 8/10!
Auch weil das Bild insgesamt was her macht.


----------



## Anduris (1. April 2009)

9/10
der typ is cool und das bild sieht auch gut aus.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Deiner gefällt mir auch gut.
Wäre interessant, den weissen Rest wegzumachen.
Dann wäre er 10/10, so nur 9/10!


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

Auch wenn du wohl schon drölfundsechzig mal bewertet wurdest^^
8/10
Cooler Charakter und ein wirklich abgefahrenes Bild...aber noch ausbaufähig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Captain schrieb:


> drölfundsechzig



Leigt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich den Avatar seit unzeiten drin hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und auch keinen grund sehe, das zu Ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Komisch Fuckskatze - kenn ich nicht, hab aber was.
7/10, weil mir das Vieh einfach nichts sagt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

Rodneymullen schrieb:


> Leigt wahrscheinlich daran, dass ich den Avatar seit unzeiten drin hab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nur Fuchs...und was kann man daran falsch verstehn..ein Fuchs mit nem Nietenhalsband...so wie ich halt^^

und...hrm...mittlerweile 9/10...weil's irgendwie cooler wirkt je öfter man's ansieht^^


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Nietenhalsband?
Ich dachte, das ist eine Perlekette, wie bei Lisa Simpson.
Jetzt stellt sich nur die Frage: Ist meien Sympathie für Nieten oder für die Simpsons größer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captain Kitsu (1. April 2009)

Na ich hoffe doch für beides...hrm oder...besser nicht? *sich Lisa mit Nietenhalsband vorstell und sich schüttel*


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Bart ja aber Lisa?
Niemals!


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rodney (1. April 2009)

Evanesence ist nicht ganz so meins, das Bild finde ich jetzt auch nicht so knackig.

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

ist nich ganz mein geschmack 6/10


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Das glaube ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Naarg (2. April 2009)

Idefix = win Pur! 10/10!


----------



## Anduris (2. April 2009)

8/10 
gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Ayi (2. April 2009)

5/10

kann damit nicht soviel anfangen


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

9/10 idefix eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rodney (2. April 2009)

Das glaube ich immer noch nicht.
8/10!


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

hmpf! 
9,5/10 gefällt mir!


----------



## dragon1 (2. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Zonalar (2. April 2009)

Ich mags nicht so dunkel und gruselig... kommt mir so vor als würd sie mir gleich das Blut raussaugen wolle^^

6/10
..wollt ich schon vorher editieren, aber dann kam die flood-Kontrolle -.-


----------



## Dracun (2. April 2009)

wo sind die punkte ??


3/10


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

garr nicht mein gescmack 2/10


----------



## Anduris (3. April 2009)

7/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

sagt mir nix 5/10


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. April 2009)

9/10  Weil es stimmt^^.


----------



## Ayi (4. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

8/10
passt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

8/10

yoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (4. April 2009)

6/10

eine kuh^^


----------



## Kronas (4. April 2009)

ein spore viech eben
5/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (4. April 2009)

Emo pic xD

7/10


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

sieht gut aus 9/10!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. April 2009)

4/10
Ich mag Yoshi nicht^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. April 2009)

yeah ein pig 8/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

Die aussage deines Bildes entsprecht der Wahrheit.

und dies bedeutet 10/10


----------



## Anduris (4. April 2009)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (4. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Rhokan (4. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Zonalar (4. April 2009)

ich kanns nicht lesen... aber schöne Schrift.

5/10


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

süß 8/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (5. April 2009)

10/10 find ich genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (5. April 2009)

Ich mag katzen nicht so :/
4/10


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

Obama rockt 10/10!


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. April 2009)

nochmal yoshi^^ 5/10


----------



## eaglestar (5. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. April 2009)

omg a healer ! kill him !!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



schaut ganz doll aus ehm 8/10


----------



## Vercon (5. April 2009)

Auch net schlecht 8/10

Aber bin net son Manga typ


----------



## Xamthys (5. April 2009)

10/10

LOOOL

Einfach genial  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Skatero (5. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Anduris (5. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (5. April 2009)

9/10

bin heute mit yoshi auf meiner N64 Rennen gefahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

ich mag kühäää mähh 




9/10


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (5. April 2009)

10/10   ist süss


----------



## Zonalar (5. April 2009)

8/10

-2, weils mir zu Pink is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (5. April 2009)

hmm nicht  so mein ding 2/10


----------



## Ayi (5. April 2009)

9/10

ich mag Katzen^^


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

100/10 

Ich liebe den hund!!!


----------



## Assari (6. April 2009)

7/10 Katze is süß^^ aber mag katzen nicht


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

is das aus spore? 

aber finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10


----------



## Tabuno (6. April 2009)

katzen ftw
9/10


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

10/10 

ich geb dir recht inet explorer gleich müll!"


----------



## Geezey (6. April 2009)

Ich kann diese Katzen langsam nicht mehr sehen deswegen nur 5/10


----------



## Lori_ (6. April 2009)

Unlustig!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

0/10
weil ich dich nicht mag.


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

da geb ich dir recht!


aber deine 7/10


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Katzen sind cool. Aber meine ist besser. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Raheema (6. April 2009)

nein ^^ das ist diue lach katze! 



8/10


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

10/10 <3


----------



## Anduris (6. April 2009)

hmm 6/10


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

9/10 Yoshi!


----------



## Nimmue (6. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

schaut ganz cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Nimmue (7. April 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> schaut ganz cool aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## Tabuno (7. April 2009)

sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

9/10 IE Braucht man um FF herunterzuladen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

8/10 aliens geben 1% mehr hit chance darum ganz ok .P


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

10/10

Lasse das einfach mal so stehen.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

6/10

Sieht irgendwie wie ein verhunster Yoshi aus oO


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

10/10 eigenfotos sind was mutiges und du siehst nicht mal schlecht aus^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (7. April 2009)

Kühe sind lustig 9/10 weil die kuh nur da ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ja... ich zieh den Bauch ein und die untere Hälfte ist abgeschnitten, da sieht fast jeder gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja die Sternenflottenuniform ist echt und nicht gephotoshoped 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

9/10 

Wie du schon so schön schreibst: !!NERD ALERT!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

Alion schrieb:


> Wie du schon so schön schreibst: !!NERD ALERT!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


genau! xD
7/10


----------



## Skatero (7. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (7. April 2009)

9/10

anime 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

9/10

eine Kuh


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Wtf ist das..?

Sieht aber irgendwie witzig aus.. 5/10


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

eine schöne katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  8/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 MUUUUUUH! 8/10


----------



## Melih (8. April 2009)

5/10

wer ist das aufn wanted bild`?


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

7/10
was ist das?^^


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Melih schrieb:


> 5/10
> 
> wer ist das aufn wanted bild`?



Portgas (in Deutsch Puma) D. Ace


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

hmm
7/10 für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Bin zwar kein Linkin Park fan, sieht aber trotzdem gut aus 7/10

Mahlzeit


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (8. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Yoshiiiii

8/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

ace 9/10


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (8. April 2009)

Nami^^


eindeutig 10/10


----------



## kosmo79 (8. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

7/10
hätt aber gern ma nen wunsch frei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Auch wenns nen Anime ist ...
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

lp gibts 10/10
aber wo ist der obama hin :<


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> aber wo ist der obama hin :<


Da mich ein Großteil nur noch mit Obama angesprochen hat,ist er nun weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2009)

du bleibst der obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 für linkinpark obama 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

@ Razyl 1000/10

LP 4 ever

Mister LP was geht ab? xDD


@ Minastirit

8/10

Anime


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> du bleibst der obama
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ich hasse euch alle 

du bekommst wie vorhin ne 7/10 Assari


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Bähh Linkin Park

0/10


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

bää Katze ><
Ich mag die Tiere nicht,
1/10


----------



## mookuh (8. April 2009)

10/10

ich hör zwar gerade was anderes, aber ich mag sie immer noch =)


----------



## Zonalar (8. April 2009)

....Moo du zwischenposter!

4/10... is mir zu alt dein Ava


----------



## Thraslon (8. April 2009)

nix für mich
5/10


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Witzig aber auch öde.

6/10


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

katze! 8/10


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

2 Katzen!

16/10 ^^


----------



## Raheema (8. April 2009)

3 katzen!! 


24/10 ^^


----------



## Razyl (8. April 2009)

KAtzen >< die auch noch lachen o_O
1/10 sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Bähh Linkin Park

-100000000000956690/10


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Die Katze ist
1. uralt
2. von vielen verwendet
und 3. einfallslos

3/10


----------



## Zorkal (8. April 2009)

Nachtelfen sind langweilig


----------



## Birk (8. April 2009)

Bewertung vergessen! :>


2/10  Das Spiel dazu find ich langweilig


----------



## Klunker (8. April 2009)

1/10 mag ich net


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OBAMA IS BACK!!!^^


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

wb^^
8/10


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

10/10

Ich finde Yoshi einfach am besten von allen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

6/10

Kannst du den Hintergrund nicht i-wie anders machen? wirkt so... naja, langweilig^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. April 2009)

4/10

Man erkennt kaum etwas, ich musste dreimal hinschauen bis ich wusste was das ist...


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> 4/10
> 
> Man erkennt kaum etwas, ich musste dreimal hinschauen bis ich wusste was das ist...



naja... geht halt nicht größer...

b2t:

8/10 - vorausgesetzt, dass du das auf dem Foto bist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

3/10 
nicht so mein ding


----------



## Zonalar (9. April 2009)

Eine lachende Katze... ich find Katzen niedlich, aber dein Bild muss ausgewechselt werden.
4/10


----------



## Raheema (9. April 2009)

jo werd ich warscheinlich bald mal machen ^^ 



5/10


----------



## Anduris (9. April 2009)

10/10! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (9. April 2009)

10/10 für den YOSHI :>


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Portgas schrieb:


> 6/10
> 
> Kannst du den Hintergrund nicht i-wie anders machen? wirkt so... naja, langweilig^^



Irgendwie geht das bei mir nicht.^^ Muss mal wieder nen neuen machen.

Edit:

Ich finde Obama zwar cool, nur gefällt mir dein Ava nicht so. 

4/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (9. April 2009)

10/10
(auch hexer^^)


----------



## Spectrales (9. April 2009)

Ziemlich Scheiß-e

0/10

(Apple-Witze sind total out)


----------



## Bellthane (10. April 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> 10/10
> (auch hexer^^)



aus Leidenschaft. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




5/10 

Finde Kätzchen zwar süß, aber is irgendwie langweilig.


----------



## Assari (10. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Anduris (10. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (11. April 2009)

9/10 für joshy
find den normalen den fast jeder mit joshy hat besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (11. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## Anduris (11. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Spectrales (11. April 2009)

Der Original-Yoshi hat keine Hosen :s

5/10 für das verhunzte Viech


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. April 2009)

Katze... traurig... nä 5/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (12. April 2009)

8/10
foto-> mutig^^


----------



## Tabuno (12. April 2009)

Das ist doch mal einfallsreich, diese ganzen iHeal Dinger sind langsam langweilig...
8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

IE sux. 10/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

9/10 <3 Augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Dann gib mal ICQ-Nummer oder so. Dann hab ich was für Dich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



BTT: Sieht sehr gut aus, hat auf jeden Fall was. 9/10


----------



## LordSirius (12. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Ayi (12. April 2009)

9/10

ich mag Katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## andorana (12. April 2009)

10/10 weils einfach idefix ist ^.^


----------



## lucifermaycry (12. April 2009)

5/10

Hund -.-^^


----------



## Anduris (12. April 2009)

8,5/10


----------



## LordSirius (12. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. April 2009)

15/10^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

7/10 
peil ich nicht ganz aber sieht nicht schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

5/10 Ich hasse Katzen :x


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

4/10 gefallt mir nicht sooo...


----------



## Hor.I.zon (13. April 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> 4/10 gefallt mir nicht sooo...



Geändert *.*


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

0/10 pfui techno^^


----------



## Anduris (13. April 2009)

Hor.I.zon schrieb:


> Geändert *.*


musst doch nicht ändern, weils einem nicht gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Nimmue (13. April 2009)

mir gefällt das neue ned, änderst du es nu nochma? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@anduris 10/10 immernoch ^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

> 7/10
> peil ich nicht ganz aber sieht nicht schlecht aus tongue.gif


----------



## Spectrales (13. April 2009)

Dr.Disconnect, kannst du mal bitte nicht Avatare bewerten, die du schon vor paar Stunden bewertet hast?
Ignorier doch mal deinen Post-Counter..

2/10
Dein Ava ist langweilig


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tade (13. April 2009)

8/10 
echt niedlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Dr.Disconnect, kannst du mal bitte nicht Avatare bewerten, die du schon vor paar Stunden bewertet hast?
> Ignorier doch mal deinen Post-Counter..



dann blätter mal eine seite zurück und schau mal was du gemacht hast.....
(IQ wie ein toastbrot......)

btt: sieht ganz gut aus 8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (13. April 2009)

Jetzt, wo ich selbst stolzer iPod-Besitzer bin, find ich das garnicht mehr so lustig. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10

Hab seit gefühlten 3 Jahren mal nen neuen Ava. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



EDIT: Der nicht funktioniert ... -.-


----------



## LordSirius (13. April 2009)

8/10

obwohl ich nit genau erkennen kann was es ist, sieht es sau geil aus


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (14. April 2009)

8/10
obwohl ich keine katzen mag^^


----------



## Raheema (14. April 2009)

8/10 toll ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

So, mein Ava funzt jetzt.

4/10 weil Katzen nervig sind...meisstens.^^


----------



## Spectrales (14. April 2009)

handshake! Mit Wasser-Effekten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Takelyshi (14. April 2009)

Ich mag die Ärzte 

7/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. April 2009)

1/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. April 2009)

hmm..7/10...wer is das denn? xD


----------



## Nimmue (14. April 2009)

3/10, erkenne nix o.O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Bonsai-Kargath schrieb:


> hmm..7/10...wer is das denn? xD



Das ist Serj Tankian du Noob. :O

@Nim: 9/10


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Das ist Serj Tankian du Noob. :O


Dein *Noob* gelaber hättest dir sparen können..



sieht gut aus 8/10


----------



## Tabuno (14. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 3/10, erkenne nix o.O


/sign


----------



## Bellthane (14. April 2009)

8/10

Finde ich gut.^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. April 2009)

Sehr langweilig, hat jeder dritte User auf dieser Seite.

0/10


----------



## Anduris (14. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Sehr langweilig, hat jeder dritte User auf dieser Seite.
> 
> 0/10


naja, ich sehs immer seltener. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## We_are_legion (14. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (15. April 2009)

3/10^^


----------



## Razyl (15. April 2009)

10/10 für unseren Yoshi =)


----------



## Nimmue (15. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Lisaya (15. April 2009)

8/10

Gefällt mir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (16. April 2009)

5/10

hab mir mal nen neuen avatar besorgt, scheint etwas zu klein geraten zu  sein, hoffe man kann es lesen


----------



## neo1986 (16. April 2009)

5/10

!du hast obendrueber falsch bewertet! 10/10


----------



## Anduris (16. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (16. April 2009)

9/10

yoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. April 2009)

auch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(für die sig hättest du eine 100/10 bekommen^^)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. April 2009)

9/10 ... oder warn es 8/10 ... hmm <.<


----------



## Raheema (17. April 2009)

10/10 gefäkkt mir ^^ 

ich weis ich musse mein Avatart mal ändern finde aber keinen guten ^^


----------



## Haxxler (18. April 2009)

5/10

Die Katze lacht mich aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (18. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

10/10 Muss ich nix weiter zu sagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vampless (18. April 2009)

9/10
Mag Anime xD


----------



## Razyl (18. April 2009)

o_O sieht komisch aus^^
7/10


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

6/10
Mag kein Linkin Park


----------



## Anduris (18. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

7.5 / 10

Ach,Mario war damals nen schöner Zeitvertreib.


----------



## Neradox (18. April 2009)

7/10 

Gardisten haben Style 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber leider nur eine Zeichnung, die auf jeder dritten Warhammer-Seite zu finden ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Nunja stimmt.

Kram ich halt ein Lineage2 Avatar raus.Bin sowieso derzeit bei dem Spiel.

Hoffe,dies ist nicht alzu Platzraubend,wobei es sowieso eine Begrenzung gibt.
Zur Not ändere ich es.

btt:

Ich mag den Style  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Vanier (18. April 2009)

Ich kenn das Spiel zwar nicht, aber der Avatar gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (18. April 2009)

Nunja,Lineage2 ist nicht sehr verbreitet im westlichen Markt,hat jedoch am dritt meisten MMROPG- Spieler (Lineage1 ist Platz 2^^).

Anime mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

zwischenposter -.-
hmm 7/10
Yeaaah neuer Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (19. April 2009)

ahahahahahahahah
OMG
razyl, du hasts drauf, und weil du zu deiner homosexualität stehst gibts 10/10 rofl xD


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Ich mag dich auch Brille^^
9/10 =)


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

1/10... wasn das? o.O


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 1/10... wasn das? o.O


Bis eben war das ne Hello Kitty Puppe =) nun ist es ne andere kitty 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 für dich


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

0/10...   Hello Kitty.. das muss ich wohl nicht weiter kommentieren..


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

@birk: erkenn da kaum was drauf... aber immerhin hast nen ava, also 1/10 ^^

@razyl: die schaut ja schon viel besser aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

8/10 oder 9/10 ... wie immer.^^


----------



## Nimmue (19. April 2009)

Ich hab dich glaub schon ein paar mal bewertet... Ach scheiß drauf, kriegste ne 10/10, weil du es bist ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (19. April 2009)

Weils so schön sinnlos ist: 10/10^^


----------



## Birk (19. April 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> @birk: erkenn da kaum was drauf... aber immerhin hast nen ava, also 1/10 ^^



Bist du blind oder was? :/ 


2/10,  Hände mit Wasser.. toll


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

Ist doch Zoro aus One Peace,oder?

Wenn ja,gibt ne 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Hmm hab ich dir gestern abend schon gesagt:
7/10 =)


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

Hello Kitty suckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will wieder Obama! 0/10


----------



## Kronas (19. April 2009)

6/10 in der hoffnung, dass lilly nicht hier reinschaut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: baa tabu
du 8/10


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ahahahahahahahah
> OMG
> razyl, du hasts drauf, und weil du zu deiner homosexualität stehst gibts 10/10 rofl xD


haha! xD

aber von mir gibts 10/10 mal was anderes. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ups da war ich aber lahm!

8/10 für Kronas.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hello Kitty suckt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nö,Obama ist weg. Der avatar war lange genug da,nun ist Hello Kitty da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für yoshi gibts 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ayi (19. April 2009)

1/10

mag zwar Katzen, aber nicht dieses Vieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (19. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## Anduris (19. April 2009)

10/10 supi! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (19. April 2009)

für den etwas dunkelgrünen yoshi gibts 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

IE mülleimer!
10/10 =)


----------



## mookuh (19. April 2009)

10/10

LP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (19. April 2009)

8/10

Die Kuh hat style^^


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Ist das Final Fantasy?

Ich mag FF nicht
Ich mag Elfen nicht
Ich mag Animationen nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



´2/10


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

*Doppelpost*


----------



## Razyl (19. April 2009)

o_O Sieht komisch aus
6/10


----------



## Spectrales (19. April 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> o_O Sieht komisch aus
> 6/10



Du Banause!
General Ackbar sieht nicht komisch aus!

8/10.. Scheiß LP.. schöne Flammen.. ^^


----------



## Birk (20. April 2009)

Spectrales schrieb:


> Du Banause!
> General Ackbar sieht nicht komisch aus!
> 
> 8/10.. Scheiß LP.. schöne Flammen.. ^^



General Ackbar?  Das ist doch Gaara aus Naruto o_O   9/10

Edit: Oh.. du hast wohl den Ava gewechselt nach dem Kommentar.. ^^


----------



## Nimmue (20. April 2009)

9/10 weil anime, 1 pkt abzug, weil ich one piece ned mag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

7/10 sieht lustig aus


----------



## Razyl (20. April 2009)

Tjo warum du auch immer in der Box bist
10/10 
=)


----------



## Kronas (20. April 2009)

9/10 weil das feuer passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (20. April 2009)

Die Box wäre besser erkennbar, wenn schwarz, deshalb 9/10


----------



## Mikroflame (20. April 2009)

@Spectrales

Nein,dass ist Lineage II. Hab FF nie gezockt.

Ahja,und von mir gibts ne 8/10.
Sieht garnicht so schlecht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BaNi0 (20. April 2009)

Sieht für meine Augen verpixelt aus, und "Elfen haben doofe Ohren" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber er kann sich bewegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hat ne krasse Rüstung an.


5/10


----------



## Birk (21. April 2009)

1/10  Das ist gar nichts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (21. April 2009)

zorro blub ehm 
9/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (21. April 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. April 2009)

@BaNi0

Verpixelung ist absicht.Rüstung ist in dem Spiel eigendlich eher mittelfeld. (B grade.Also ab level 52. )

btt

8/10


----------



## yves1993 (22. April 2009)

Mikroflame:
7/10^^


----------



## Skatero (22. April 2009)

3/10 Wahrlich ein Fail


----------



## Razyl (22. April 2009)

Ich mag keine Animes :/ bekommst
5/10 sry =(


----------



## mookuh (22. April 2009)

10/10 


LP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uruk Muklak (22. April 2009)

7/10 lustige Kuh! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (22. April 2009)

Zu klein um darauf wirklich was zu erkennen  2/10


----------



## Anduris (22. April 2009)

sieht gut aus.

8/10


----------



## BaNi0 (22. April 2009)

Edit: Ahhh, zu langsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yeah, Yoshi (oder zumindest ein naher Verwandter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


9/10


Und bevor ich hier wieder geflamet werde, dass meins ja gar nichts wäre, das ist moderen Kunst, von mir selbst erschaffen. Ihr Banausen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (23. April 2009)

Foto von nem Bart mit nem Filter drüber - unspektakulär, aber ich mag Bärte

6/10


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

7/10

Der Anzug erinert mich an den von meinem Bruder ^^


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Yeah, Dr. Cox

8/10


----------



## Birk (24. April 2009)

Ruffy!  Da ich aber mehr der Zorrofan bin, gibts "nur" 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (24. April 2009)

Also ich mag alle Charakter aus One Piece, darum 10/10


----------



## Vartez (24. April 2009)

10/10 schon wegen ani und Ruffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (24. April 2009)

10/10 wegen badass-Coxbild.


----------



## Tade (24. April 2009)

7/10 Naja ich gehöre wohl zu den wenigen Frauen die nicht auf Männer im Anzug stehen, aber da kein Mann drin ist gibts 7 Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dracun (24. April 2009)

selbst gezeichnet?? wow wenn ja =10/10

wenn nein 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

3/10 mag den ned so ^^


----------



## Tade (24. April 2009)

Dracun schrieb:


> selbst gezeichnet??


Japp 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 gefällt mir, ist so mystisch...


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

Nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bekommst ne 10/10 von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

7/10^^


----------



## Mikroflame (24. April 2009)

hat was mysteriöses 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was habe ich dir den letztes mal gegeben?Naja, 8/10^^


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

ich mag elfen nicht die genau SO aussehen^^ 3/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (24. April 2009)

9/10
breaking benjamin ftw^^


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

10/10 ohne worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. April 2009)

6/10^^ (bin trotzdem noch ne liebe!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## breakingb (24. April 2009)

ich trau mich nimmer dich zu bewerten o.o

ne spaß^^

7/10 ich mag das i-wie das bild^^


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

überragende 7/10


----------



## breakingb (25. April 2009)

10/10 wenn yoshi grade das macht was ich denk


----------



## Anduris (25. April 2009)

breakingb schrieb:


> 10/10 wenn yoshi grade das macht was ich denk


das weiß keiner.

7/10


----------



## Razyl (25. April 2009)

Yoshi 4 President 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

Burning LP, mhh
8/10


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (25. April 2009)

8/10

langsam gewöhn ich mich an das bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (25. April 2009)

7/10... krieg ich dann immer nen punkt mehr von dir? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. April 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (26. April 2009)

6/10, ich mag diesen animierten Ava nicht


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

zorro ftw^^

10/10


----------



## breakingb (26. April 2009)

7/10

btw. 13:37!!^^


----------



## Anduris (26. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Celdaro (26. April 2009)

8/10
mich stört da son bissl der weisse kasten aussen rum^^


----------



## Tabuno (26. April 2009)

Da ich kein Anime mag... sry
4/10


----------



## Kronas (26. April 2009)

10/10
böser inet explorer


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Warum bsite nun in der Box?
10/10


----------



## mookuh (26. April 2009)

10/10

lass ihn eingesperrt

&#8364;: mist razyl dazwischen...
trotzdem 10/10

ich mag lp :>


----------



## Razyl (26. April 2009)

Sorry mookuh aber 1/10 für dich...
Trolli wird sicherlich nicht wieder entbannt denke ich... zumindest nicht nach den Vorfall


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

7/10 oder war das 8/10 ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *will endlich mal neue bewerten^*

was denn für ein vorfall? *totalneugierigist*


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

Ein Vorfall, der kein Permaban verdient hat!
7/10


----------



## Falathrim (26. April 2009)

10/10 :>


----------



## Skatero (26. April 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. April 2009)

0/10!!! bis ich weiß, was sache is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. April 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mich würde der Vorfall auch gerne interessieren^^


----------



## Megamage (26. April 2009)

Dito..

4/10 Mag ich irg wie net


----------



## Anduris (27. April 2009)

8/10 für den Orc.


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

10/10 <3 yoshi^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (27. April 2009)

7/10

worum gehts?^^


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

10/10

worum gehts wo?^^


----------



## Falathrim (27. April 2009)

5/10, spricht mich irgendwie nicht an, aber ist ansonsten ganz schön^^

Im Kern gehts darum dass trolli den gesamten Nachtschwärmerthread erheitert hat, worauf die Mods voll nicht klarkamen


----------



## Nimmue (27. April 2009)

3/10 weil aua meine augen und ich persönlich steh nicht so auf frauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

logisch mit der binde da siest ja auch nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


5/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Sieht nett aus
9/10


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

linkin park 10/10
aber das soll nid brennen .. lp soll weiterleben .. darum ehm 6/10 und weil ich obama lustiger fand :O


----------



## Skatero (28. April 2009)

10/10 
Weil ich One Piece und Nami gut finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. April 2009)

der typ schaut fast aus wie meiner aus der sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kp welcher anime aber find den lustig
darum ehm 8/10


----------



## Ishandria (28. April 2009)

Ich mag One Piece net sonderlich : /
Naja, hab den Ava auch schon in 6-7 anderen Foren gesehen 

3/10


----------



## mookuh (28. April 2009)

8/10
Ich mag Anime...


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

9/10


----------



## Razyl (28. April 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> linkin park 10/10
> aber das soll nid brennen .. lp soll weiterleben .. darum ehm 6/10 und weil ich obama lustiger fand :O


Obama kommt nichtmehr in das Ava feld hinen. UNd LP lebt ja auch weiter,die Feuereffekte sind nur lustige spielereien  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

9/10 für den über mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2009)

Gibt 9/10 von mir^^


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



bei dir werden das auch immer mehr pkt, kann das sein?^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (28. April 2009)

Wirst glaube ich eher weniger ^^ Siehe oben


----------



## Bankchar (28. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. April 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Wirst glaube ich eher weniger ^^ Siehe oben



:O wie frech 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@bankchar 9/10


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## sTereoType (29. April 2009)

ganz nett 7/10


----------



## bkeleanor (29. April 2009)

10/10 die Box hat was :-)


----------



## Dracun (29. April 2009)

9/10

net schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanarax-tank (29. April 2009)

ohh ja bruce lee ... geil 10/10


----------



## HGVermillion (29. April 2009)

8/10 Nachtelfentodesritter sehen komisch aus.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

9/10 du scheinst uns allen irgendwas zu verbergen.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (29. April 2009)

Ich will mal wen anderes Bewerten ;( ^^

9/10


----------



## Anduris (29. April 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

juchu... schon wieder du ^^ 10/10


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Razyl (29. April 2009)

Ich mag keine Animes
4/10 sry :/


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

8/10


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

ich bin back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Rexo (29. April 2009)

10/10

Die Ärzte sind die beste band der welt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt nur einen Gott BELAFARINROD!!

p.s ich weis hab ein blodes bild versuche aber ein besseres zu finden von Arale


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

6/10 

sieht bissel komisch aus ^^


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

du hast nen neues :

1/10, mag die ned^^


----------



## Raheema (29. April 2009)

jaa habe ich ^^ 

7/10


----------



## Der Opus (29. April 2009)

Ärzte ftw

nur bissel klein und einfach aus inet kopiert, nix besonderes, nix eigen gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

nen neuer ^^

2/10 sry ^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. April 2009)

erinnert mich an iustitia... nur die hatte ja keine hand frei, um sie vor den mund zu nehmen^^
aber es gefällt mir... 8/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

6/10


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

6/10

das bild von Nimmue macht mir Angst


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

7/10

warum macht es dir angst? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

6/10

ist die Austrahlung des Bildes. Die Person scheint irgendwie zu leiden.


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

7/10

naja, jain ^^


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

6/10

wenn du die Augenbinde abmachst bekommste ne höhre Wertung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

7/10

nein, die gehört da hin, hat halt auch ne bedeutung und so ^^


----------



## Redryujin (29. April 2009)

6,5/10

naja ich will ja mal nicht so gemein sein.


----------



## Falathrim (29. April 2009)

5/10 Fürn Drachen...


----------



## Nimmue (29. April 2009)

augenkrebs inc ^^

5/10 oder gabs weniger?


----------



## Xamthys (30. April 2009)

5/10


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

3/10


----------



## HGVermillion (30. April 2009)

8/10 Irgendwo hab ich ihn schonmal gesehen, nur wo? Deshalb bekanntheitsbonus aus der vergangenheit.


----------



## Nimmue (30. April 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> 8/10 Irgendwo hab ich ihn schonmal gesehen, nur wo? Deshalb bekanntheitsbonus aus der vergangenheit.



ka, wo du dich noch so rumtreibst^^ ich hab des in jedem forum als avatar, schon seit AC zeiten ^^

7/10


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Was hab ich dir den letztes mal gegeben?^^

7.5/10


----------



## Der Opus (30. April 2009)

naja aufgenommen, aber ganz gute ani.
versuch vielleicht mal nicht so kameraisch ^^
7.5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Nunja,hatte auch etwas daran rumgewerkelt und nichtnur stur aufgenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darunter halt die Blitze und der etwas verpixelte Effekt (Ja,ist absicht. Passt meiner meinung nach so etwas besser^^).
Aber danke für die Kritik,werde mich beim nächsten avatar daran halten^^


8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jeef (30. April 2009)

ich mag kein lineage ^^

aber unique glaub ich,daher 7/10


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Meine Signatur ist übrigens auch lineage ^^ (Hoffe das es dann keine minuspunkte gibt ;( ^^)

For the cat !

10/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

5/10 find den elf typ nis so doll


----------



## sTereoType (30. April 2009)

Nami plus tittenbonus minus fakelippen =  7/10 ^^


----------



## Redryujin (30. April 2009)

für das einfache Würfelchen gibts mal 

8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (30. April 2009)

Erinnert mich an mein lieblings- towerdefence game 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Minastirit (30. April 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> Nami plus tittenbonus minus fakelippen =  7/10 ^^



das ist ihre zunge ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix fakelippe tse
5/10 für den elf dingens


----------



## Bankchar (1. Mai 2009)

10/10 nami rulez 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab jetzt auch mal wieder ein neuen


----------



## Grüne Brille (1. Mai 2009)

hm erinnert mich an das schlüsselschwert bei kingdom hearts(also den von sora)... 10/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Anduris (1. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (1. Mai 2009)

joshy 9/10
@brille das erinnert dich nicht dran das isses ;P hab das game an die 10ma durchgespielt 1+2 das muss das schwert sein ;D


----------



## Bankchar (1. Mai 2009)

10/10 !

Jo, das Schwert ist <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (1. Mai 2009)

10/10

Kennst du du die Signatur eines der WoW moderatoren,der/die einen Smite Priester spielt?

Mit "iSmite - (was hier kommt hab ich vergessen" - iHeal". Erinnert mich sehr stark da ran und ich musste schon etwas lachen^^


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

7/10 war das glaub^^


----------



## Anduris (2. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Klunker (2. Mai 2009)

Yoshi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Uruk Muklak (2. Mai 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dafür-)


----------



## Mikroflame (2. Mai 2009)

9.5/10

Das sieht ergendwie aus,wie ein mix aus Adolf Hitler und Harry Potter..


----------



## Nimmue (2. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> 9.5/10
> 
> Das sieht ergendwie aus,wie ein mix aus Adolf Hitler und Harry Potter..



und dann gibst du ihm so ne hohe punktzahl?^^

7/10 für dich (wie immer)^^


----------



## Razyl (3. Mai 2009)

9/10 sieht interessant aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkaras (3. Mai 2009)

9/10 weils linkin park is <3


----------



## Nimmue (3. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Das Affenmensch (3. Mai 2009)

Deine Signatur ist weitaus ansprechender als dein Avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diplomatische 5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Mai 2009)

@Nimmue 
Auch wenn ich beide hasse hat das Bild ergendwas ^^

@über mir

Genau so ein Gesicht kann ich auch machen
10/10


----------



## Uruk Muklak (3. Mai 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> 9.5/10
> 
> Das sieht ergendwie aus,wie ein mix aus Adolf Hitler und Harry Potter..



9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und der von gerade ist john lennon^^


----------



## Ayi (3. Mai 2009)

5/10

kann da irgendwie nicht soviel mit anfangen


----------



## Sarkaras (3. Mai 2009)

10/10

Idefix 4 ever x3


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

9/10 Die Animeserie ist so herrlich bescheuert und sinnlos :X


----------



## Manoroth (4. Mai 2009)

10/10 ich liebe zorro^^


----------



## Birk (4. Mai 2009)

10/10  Itachi ist cool


----------



## Minastirit (4. Mai 2009)

zOrrO ! 9.9999/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

09/10
 wegen fehlenden Nippel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Is dat net die tussi aus one piece??


----------



## Razyl (4. Mai 2009)

Bissl viel rot o_O
7/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (4. Mai 2009)

lp halt
10/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

7/10

naja i weiß net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (4. Mai 2009)

Durch die Tatsache,dass ich gerade ein passendes Lied zum Avatar gehört hatte und dies ziemlich gute Laune verbreitet,
bekommste 10/10 von mir^^


----------



## Tabuno (4. Mai 2009)

naja kann damit nix anfangen aber schaut nett aus 7/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Mai 2009)

9/10

kenn das spiel net aber dein ava is lustig  und welches lied passt denn zu meinem sohn ??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith @ Tabuno 

10/10

richtig so  so muss es sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

der wird ja auch immer grösser ;P
10/10


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Möp-Se.
Aber One Piece spricht mich nicht sooo an...
8/10.


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Naruto! :> 9/10


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Das Bild ist richtig geil!
Aber ichw eiss ned woher es kommt, also welchem Anime/Manga.

9.5/10


----------



## Minastirit (5. Mai 2009)

nami is sexy :< und du gibst ihr nur 8 punkte :/

naruto wenn mich nid alles täuscht aber der typ ist der einzige der mich nid gestört hat in den 1-2 folgen die ich ma gesehen hab darum 9/10


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Shikaaaaamaru!!
Der Charaktertyp-Schlechthin!

Ja, Nami gäbe ich ja auch 10/10...
Aber One Piece nicht.
Aber das liegt vielleicht auch daran, dass ich das nie richtig verfolgt habe, nur den Teil, wo Ruffy zum ersten mal diese Frucht futtert.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Gibt 9/10.
Gucke zwar ab und an Naruto aber bin kein riesiger Fan davon. ;=)

@Dracun
Nunja,sage ich nacher.Muss mir den Namen überlegen.Hatte gestern eine Playlist laufen bei der das zufällig gespielt wurde.

Wenn ich nur wüsste,welche was wär *such*


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

7/10
der hat ja lange ohren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Lineage2 Standart  bei den Elfen^^

10/10.

Finds lustig^^


----------



## Dracun (5. Mai 2009)

> 9/10
> kenn das spiel net aber dein ava is lustig und welches lied passt denn zu meinem sohn ???



Also welches Lied meinst du passt zu meinem AVA?? häh Erklärung neugierig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Wie gesagt.Suche es gerade nebenbei. Lief jedoch nur auf einer Playlist,die ich durch Zufall laufen gelassen hatte.Mal schauen welches lied das war^^


----------



## Anduris (5. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (5. Mai 2009)

8/10 für Yoshi


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

8/10 oder gabs was anderes das letzte mal?


----------



## Huntermoon (5. Mai 2009)

6/10 iwie komisch


----------



## Nimmue (5. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2009)

_*Mysterios und langeweilig dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10*_


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2009)

Was soll den das sein?

aber schönes blau 7/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Mai 2009)

_*ein drache 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

drache erwache bäm .. ist bisle klein aber blau + drache = 8/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Allein für den Tittenbonus gibts 9/10 
den Minuspunkt gabs wegen der Zunge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst wäre es volle Punktzahl.


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

en draco .... gibt ne 6/10 gibt nämlich schönere 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Nett^^ Dein Sohn oder? [wegen dem Titel "Der-der-seinen-Sohn-liebt"]
10/10


----------



## bkeleanor (6. Mai 2009)

Ein kleiner Bi-Ba-Butzemann
und ich nehm mal an es ist deiner :-)

10/10

Edit: gleichzeitig
Luci kriegt auch eine 10...gefällt mir.


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

Na dann muss ich dich aber auch noch bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegst auch ne 10/10 schöne Farben, sieht n1 aus.


----------



## Minastirit (6. Mai 2009)

7/10 gibt 10/10 wenns der ist den ich denke (riku aus kdh)

@Nett^^ Dein Sohn oder? [wegen dem Titel "Der-der-seinen-Sohn-liebt"] <-- glaube wohl kaum das der kleine spammt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und jau is sein sohn


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Mai 2009)

9/10

Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

4/10
sagt mir einfach nicht so zu


----------



## Nimmue (6. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Dracun (6. Mai 2009)

Mors, Mors 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




10/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

jo 7/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (6. Mai 2009)

yoshi!
8/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

voll shit^^
9/10


----------



## löööy (6. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

die sprechende birne bekommt ne 9 /10


----------



## lucifermaycry (6. Mai 2009)

sieht bisschen unnatürlich aus

4/10


----------



## Anduris (6. Mai 2009)

ganz nett 9/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

yoshi!
10/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Sieht etwas unnatürlich aus deshalb nur 5/10


----------



## Mini Vaati (6. Mai 2009)

ich mag drachen 9/10


----------



## Redryujin (6. Mai 2009)

Die idee an sich ist nicht schlecht^^

5/10 nur die echtheit ist es was es nicht so schön lassen wird.


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Mai 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

7/elf !


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

Namilein xD

10/10


----------



## Minastirit (7. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 7/10 gibt 10/10 wenns der ist den ich denke (riku aus kdh)


----------



## Lisii (7. Mai 2009)

8/10!


----------



## lucifermaycry (7. Mai 2009)

FÄRT!

7/10 xD


----------



## Mikroflame (7. Mai 2009)

10/10.Finde es nicht schlecht.


----------



## lucifermaycry (8. Mai 2009)

Täusch ich mich oder ist das Lineage 2? Nja nie gespielt^^

Trotzdem 8/10 -> Elfe^^


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Mai 2009)

10/10

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

8/10
Süß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

yay xD 10/10

@lucifermaycry

Jop,ist l2. Meine Signatur übrigens auch.


Lineage2 ftw xD


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

10/10! *auch haben will*


----------



## Minastirit (8. Mai 2009)

rollt eher als das es färt .. hmm finds aber lustig darum gibts 8/10


----------



## Lisii (8. Mai 2009)

8/10

Mir würd da ein knackiger Kerl besser gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (8. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   10/10!!!


----------



## Anduris (8. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (8. Mai 2009)

Joshi!!^^

10/10


----------



## Raheema (8. Mai 2009)

5/10 

sind bissel komisch aus


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2009)

Lisii schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> Mir würd da ein knackiger Kerl besser gefallen
> 
> ...



tjo ich bin keine frau sorry ;D
9/10 für the vorposter


----------



## Skatero (9. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

> tjo ich bin keine frau sorry ;D



Sorry angenommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Raheema (9. Mai 2009)

10/10 geil ^^


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

10/10 für die Ärtze!


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. Mai 2009)

Für FÄRT gibts heute auch ne glatte 10 xD


----------



## lucifermaycry (9. Mai 2009)

Sry 4 Double Post


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

überragende 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

auf dem bild frag ich mich immer, ob yoshi grad ma "druck" ablassen muss... <.<
9/10


----------



## Lisii (9. Mai 2009)

> Für FÄRT gibts heute auch ne glatte 10 xD



Vielleicht darf ich bei dir ja heute auch nochmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Anduris (9. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> auf dem bild frag ich mich immer, ob yoshi grad ma "druck" ablassen muss... <.<
> 9/10


jo muss er^^
9/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. Mai 2009)

mag yoshi nich ... vor allem nich, wenn er aussieht, als wolle er ne wurst rausdrücken ... 1/10 <.<


----------



## Minastirit (9. Mai 2009)

2 hände und bisle musik hmm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gibt ehm hmm ehm .. 8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> 2 hände und bisle musik hmm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wo zum Kahlen Amigeier siehst du da bitte Musik?


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Mai 2009)

dafür, dass du mit dem anzug, bzw der uniform, zum film gegangen bist muss es 10/10 geben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

3gesichter
4/10


----------



## Nimmue (10. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

9/10   Wer ist das eigentlich?


----------



## jeef (10. Mai 2009)

anime/manga  oder wie auch immer das zeug heißt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mich nervts alles verseucht von dem zeug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10 aber nur weil du überhaupt nen avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (10. Mai 2009)

8.5/10

Is ganz nett. *mag Katzen*


----------



## Minastirit (10. Mai 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Wo zum Kahlen Amigeier siehst du da bitte Musik?


 ich seh da so musik noten hmm
7/10 für vorposter


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

9/10 sexy!


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Mai 2009)

Dr.Disconnect schrieb:


> 3gesichter
> 4/10


es sind 4 gesichter :S
für yoshi,auch 





> wenn er aussieht, als wolle er ne wurst rausdrücken


gibts 9/10^^


----------



## Razyl (10. Mai 2009)

10/10 für dich du brille 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (10. Mai 2009)

7/10, die sind ganz gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (10. Mai 2009)

hihi 8/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (10. Mai 2009)

7/10
für garfield


----------



## Anduris (10. Mai 2009)

10/10 iShit
dein Name is auch hammer!


----------



## Birk (10. Mai 2009)

PunkerYoshi >.<   6/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (11. Mai 2009)

One Piece 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (11. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## cM2003 (11. Mai 2009)

YOSHI!
Aber wieso hällt der den Arsch hin? Yoshi ist hetero! 4/10!


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2009)

*10/10 House rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

9/10 nett


----------



## Lisii (11. Mai 2009)

Gaerfieeeeeeeeeeld!

100/10


----------



## conan88 (11. Mai 2009)

oh ein süßes färt ^.^
ich hasse süßes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  4/10


----------



## Mikroflame (11. Mai 2009)

hat die nen sixpack ?^^
7.5/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Mai 2009)

7/10 sieht komisch aus


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2009)

Der Orange Homer simpson mm lasagne ^^

abe rnich so mein ding 

7/10


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Elfenlied <3  Ist außerdem noch geil gemacht dieser Ava  

10/10 !!


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

9/10




dragon1 schrieb:


> 7/10 sieht komisch aus


Lineage2 Elfen sehen nicht komisch aus -.-


----------



## Minastirit (12. Mai 2009)

7/10 und doch sehen se


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

never^^

9/10


----------



## LordSirius (12. Mai 2009)

10/10
sieht ganz nett aus :x


----------



## Huntermoon (12. Mai 2009)

Eine Katze! 9/10


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

wie wahr, wie wahr....   9/10


----------



## Anduris (13. Mai 2009)

9/10 sieht geil aus! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (13. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## Raheema (13. Mai 2009)

10/10 

einmfach geil!


----------



## mumba (13. Mai 2009)

Mh, naja...

5/10


----------



## Anduris (13. Mai 2009)

9/10^^


----------



## Jothann (14. Mai 2009)

8/10
Ich mag ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Birk (14. Mai 2009)

2/10  Eyepicture?  Ist nicht mein Fall :/


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Fürs Färt gibts 8/10


----------



## bkeleanor (14. Mai 2009)

9/10
sieht gut aus hat aber etwas wenig farbe bzw. die falsche wie ich finde


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

7/10^^

achtung: hab nach 10 jahren ma nen neuen ava... ma gucken wie lange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (14. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Lisii (14. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Anduris (14. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Mai 2009)

Yoshi! PaperMario! Süüüß!

10/10


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Dieser Ruffy sieht irgendwie seltsam aus o_O  aber es gefällt mir irgendwie.. 9/10


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Aero_one (15. Mai 2009)

Färt again ... 8/10


----------



## Servon (15. Mai 2009)

Gefällt mir sehr gut 9/10


----------



## Alostris (15. Mai 2009)

schöne form schöne farbe.

(9/10)


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

4/10 Find ich persönlich nicht so toll :/


----------



## vickie (15. Mai 2009)

7/10
Und noch ein spieler von Madmortem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Fein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

Madmortem FTW!


Looool, und dann noch ganz aus der Nähe xD

5/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (15. Mai 2009)

das Ende des Satzes kommt iwie unerwartet^^
n1

9/10


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Eponamagista (15. Mai 2009)

10/10 Ich mag Färthe ^^


----------



## Lisii (15. Mai 2009)

10/10 xD


----------



## Redryujin (15. Mai 2009)

7/10 

Schlicht aber schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Eponamagista (15. Mai 2009)

8/10 Episch ^^ Aber nicht lila ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Mai 2009)

omg 10/10


----------



## mumba (15. Mai 2009)

Geht so, 4/10


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Birk (15. Mai 2009)

Mir hat der alte besser gefallen... 7/10


----------



## Nimmue (15. Mai 2009)

der neue is aber mein ein und alles (meine sis) ^^

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Birk (16. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Raheema (16. Mai 2009)

6/10 


gefällt mir nich


----------



## Anduris (16. Mai 2009)

5/10

ja, nicht so mein Fall...


----------



## Nimmue (16. Mai 2009)

10/10 wie immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Mai 2009)

Find ich langsam in Ordnung 

8/10


----------



## Medmius (17. Mai 2009)

Ruffy sieht mit dem lächeln echt gefährlich aus

10/10


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

8/10 locker..


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Mai 2009)

@Medmius

Das Original ist eigentlich freundlich

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Destilatus (17. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (17. Mai 2009)

öhm 4/10..


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

0/10... wo is dein alter hin????^^


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

ne frau ihhhh ihhhhh .. ehm mom halt ich bin ein mann ... wohooo frauenbonus ehm .. 5/10 deine schwester hat besseres pic *g* (insider xD)


----------



## Birk (18. Mai 2009)

8/10 gibt bessere Namibilder xD


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

ja aber die sind verboten hier -.-
6/10 da ist text ololo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

9/10^^

Und ja, gibt bessere Fotos von der Kleinen, aber die sind ned für alle Augen bestimmt! =)


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> ne frau ihhhh ihhhhh .. ehm mom halt ich bin ein mann ... wohooo frauenbonus ehm .. 5/10 deine schwester hat besseres pic *g* (insider xD)


----------



## Qonix (18. Mai 2009)

Nami 9/10


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

7/10^^


----------



## Aero_one (18. Mai 2009)

Hier tummeln sich echt nur die üblichen Verdächtigen ...

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

8/10 ^^

deswegen bewertet man auch iwie immer wieder die gleichen (und dennoch gibts dauernd verschiedene punktzahlen^^) ^^


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 0/10... wo is dein alter hin????^^


mich hat jemand auf die Idee gebracht, mal mein ava zu wechseln.. hatts eh lang genug..
kommt aber noch ein anderes rein..

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

*Ed Hardy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

coole kleidermarke

10/10*


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> mich hat jemand auf die Idee gebracht, mal mein ava zu wechseln..


die sache mit tikume? wenn ja: ahaha^^

über mir: was ist das? oO
sieht aber lustig aus... 7/10^^


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

*Is Bitey of Brackenwood sehr witzige und schöne filmchen

der als nextes antwortet mich uberspringen und Grüne brille bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


----------



## Mikroflame (18. Mai 2009)

8/10.

Wenn du mir sagst,von wo ich dass kenne,gibt es mehr Punkte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

*Is von Newgrounds^^ Brackenwood*


----------



## David (18. Mai 2009)

0/10


----------



## Rexo (18. Mai 2009)

_*ein statment wahre nicht schlecht-.-*_


----------



## Anduris (18. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> die sache mit tikume? wenn ja: ahaha^^


dadurch hab ich die Idee bekommen, mein Ava auch mal wieder zu wechseln..^^ 
habe schon gar nicht mehr drauf geguckt, aber wenn ich es seh gefällts mir nicht mehr so gut..

Rexo bekommst 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (18. Mai 2009)

0/10
Ich hasse Ed Hardy.


----------



## Nimmue (18. Mai 2009)

0/10


----------



## Minastirit (18. Mai 2009)

7/10 weil ich dich lustig find im irc


----------



## David (19. Mai 2009)

Nimmue & Minastirit: 0/10


----------



## Qonix (19. Mai 2009)

find ich ich jetzt nicht grad so toll

3/10


----------



## Lisii (19. Mai 2009)

4/10


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Nach der neuen Rechtschreibreform ist Färt sogar richtig geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

X/10 

Was ich nicht erkenn bewerte ich nicht ;-)


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

7/10
weil es irgendwie komisch ist, aber trotzdem Ruffy


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Nimmue & Minastirit: 0/10



wiso 0? ...


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> wiso 0? ...


du hast die Bewertung vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dir gebe ich eine 9/10


----------



## Minastirit (19. Mai 2009)

ah stimmt ehm 7/10 wird langsam alt^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Mai 2009)

*weils op is 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Mai 2009)

5/10 Mags nicht ;-)


----------



## Takelyshi (19. Mai 2009)

10/10   Ruffy !! One Piece!!


----------



## Rexo (20. Mai 2009)

_*Ich hasse Waffen ;( sry 0/10*_


----------



## Qonix (20. Mai 2009)

ka was das sein soll

4/10


----------



## Skatero (20. Mai 2009)

10/10 
Ruffy


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

1/10

Black Star, Gott wie ich den Typen hasse! Aber naja, jeder seine Meinung


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (20. Mai 2009)

10/10
<3 Garfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mfg Gabriel


----------



## dragon1 (20. Mai 2009)

9/10, witziger orc


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Mai 2009)

0/10 

Weil es nicht meins ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ne im Ernst: 9/10 Garfield ist kult!


----------



## mookuh (20. Mai 2009)

8/10

Ruffy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Weiss nicht, wer das ist
6/10


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Weiss nicht, wer das ist
> 6/10


Das war *gg* ein Bild von einem Blade aus FlyFF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt hab ich n neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tränengeist (21. Mai 2009)

naja nich so mein ding 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Mai 2009)

6/10



@Gfiti

Das ist Yoko oder? (Kein Plan woher ich das kenn)


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @Gfiti
> 
> Das ist Yoko oder?


Jo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10 (mag OnePiece^^)


----------



## Xamthys (21. Mai 2009)

2/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Gfiti (21. Mai 2009)

8.5/10 Ich komm jetzt nich auf den Namen^^


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

garfield?^^
9/10 nice


----------



## Medmius (21. Mai 2009)

Schlafen, essen und Garfield

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. Mai 2009)

hehe knuffiger typ
10/10


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

Garfield ist Kult 10/10


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

8/10 Sieht cool aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (22. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Winipek (22. Mai 2009)

5/10..ich mag Garfield nicht ...oOO


----------



## Minastirit (22. Mai 2009)

najo ne hand ui wie spannend najo irgendwie nid 4/10


----------



## Winipek (22. Mai 2009)

najo ne hand Mangabraut ui wie spannend najo irgendwie nid 4/10 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (22. Mai 2009)

sprich mit der hand ^^

5/10


----------



## picollo0071 (22. Mai 2009)

3/10


----------



## Servon (22. Mai 2009)

geniales gif , guter Rhythmus

7/10

/edith sagt zu langsam ^^

Der Ork gefällt mir aber auch 

8/10


----------



## Eponamagista (22. Mai 2009)

Hmmmm 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

uff...
3/10 krank!!!


----------



## Tzeentch (22. Mai 2009)

8/10 

Garfield hats einfach drauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (22. Mai 2009)

2/10


----------



## Klunker (22. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

7/10 nice


----------



## Anduris (22. Mai 2009)

8/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfiti (22. Mai 2009)

8.5/10 Yoshi!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Mai 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

*was is das??

such dier ne note aus ?/10^^*


----------



## jeef (23. Mai 2009)

hmm
7/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (23. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

xD 9/10


----------



## Rexo (23. Mai 2009)

*Garfield is kult
10/10*


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

9/10 witzig


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

9/10 Garfield! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (23. Mai 2009)

10/10 da isser wieder =)))


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (23. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Eponamagista (23. Mai 2009)

9/10 - kann Steve Jobs net leiden ^^


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

wuaeh 0/10 ekelhaft


----------



## Minastirit (23. Mai 2009)

so wie garfield fühl ich mich auch immer ;D
am liebsten liegen bleiben und dann was essen hmm ;D
9/10 (punkte vergessen)


----------



## Aero_one (23. Mai 2009)

Kein Freund von OP ... von daher 6/10


----------



## Gfiti (23. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (23. Mai 2009)

9/10 nice!


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Gfiti (23. Mai 2009)

7.5/10


----------



## Tzeentch (23. Mai 2009)

7,25/10


----------



## dragon1 (23. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Kamar (24. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (24. Mai 2009)

4/10 ( was soll des sein? ^^ )


----------



## Minastirit (24. Mai 2009)

KreeeeBBBss 
da ich gerne tauche ngeh und solche oft sehe dort 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## mookuh (25. Mai 2009)

garfield 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

lecker fleisch stück
9/10


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Immer noch kein OP-Freund =D naja 6,5/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

pöses häschen gehört auf den grill ..
ehm 7/10

najo ich bin onepiece und bleach fan ;P lässt sich nix dran ändern


----------



## Aero_one (25. Mai 2009)

Minastirit schrieb:


> najo ich bin onepiece und bleach fan ;P lässt sich nix dran ändern



Ist doch vollkommen okay ... Geschmäcker sind verschieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6,5/10


----------



## Benjaloo (25. Mai 2009)

Ist nicht so mein Geschmack 5/10


----------



## Minastirit (25. Mai 2009)

bisle low quali leider ..
aber katze = 4 bonus punkte = 4/10


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (25. Mai 2009)

Animegirl mit einer üpiggen Oberweite

5/10


ich mag aber sowas net.



Zur signatur:

Ist das ein Junge oder ein Mädchen? weil -chan verwendet man eig nur bei mädchen


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

6/10

Also -chan verwendet man eigentlich auch bein Jungs.


----------



## Macra-Zuluhed (25. Mai 2009)

ich dachte bei jungs verwendet man -kun oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




auserdem: das ist ein mädchen, pinkes oberteil und man sieht die oberweite 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (25. Mai 2009)

lieb 9/10


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2009)

Ich mag Garfield  9/10
sig ist ja kein Bild


----------



## Anduris (25. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

9/10
Süß.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

4/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 4/10




9/10
Schöne Haare


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

Find deins auch gut 9/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Darf man andere 2 x bewerten? 
Wenn ja, dann nochmal 9 + 0,5 Symphatiepunkte ( wegen den 9 Punkten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
= 9,5


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Darf man andere 2 x bewerten?


denk ich mal^^

jo dir jetzt auch 9,5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

9/10
Endlich bist du wieder da


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

8/10  
 Irgendwas gefällt mir, kann aber nicht sagen was


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> 8/10
> Irgendwas gefällt mir, kann aber nicht sagen was


Bestimmt der kleine Hexenmeister zwischen meinen Fingern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10
Der ist doch (wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) aus der Serie, wo auch dieser schnelle Renner mitmacht, oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe sie geliebt


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

da is nen hexer zwischen? sag das doch gleich!

15/10 !


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Ich nehme an du meinst den Road Runner?  Sie sind beide von der Cartoon-Serie _Looney Tunes_, kommen aber glaube ich nie zusammen vor.

8/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

@Nimmue: Das muss man doch erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10
Stimmt, die Looney Tunes waren's.
Aber hat dein Viech da nicht immer den Road Runner gejagt?
Ach, ich guck' mal bei Wikipedia 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (26. Mai 2009)

Der kojote hat Roadrunner gejagt ^^ Taz doch nicht!! =) Du Banause ^^

15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hab halt schlechte Augen^^)


----------



## Medmius (26. Mai 2009)

Bitte schön:
Road Runner
Taz

9/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Medmius schrieb:


> Bitte schön:
> Road Runner
> Taz
> 
> 9/10


Alles schon entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber danke nochmal
Mensch, ich war doch noch jung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Anduris (26. Mai 2009)

9,5/10^^


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

schleck ;P
schon oft gesehen aber finds einfach süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

die real version mit ner richtigen katze find ich leider noch nen tick besser


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

10/10

Das ist Nami aus one piece wenn ich micht nicht irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

und du bist ne kuh auf die ich lust hätte zum essen :<
9/10


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

10/10

Frag Kronas der hat immer noch Zeugs von mir


----------



## Minastirit (26. Mai 2009)

mach mir grad lecker pommes und nen pack maultaschen ;D
darum gibts ma 10/10 von mia


----------



## mookuh (26. Mai 2009)

10/10

du machst mir hunger :O


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Gnihihi Euter Gnihihi 9/10


----------



## Lisii (26. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Aero_one (26. Mai 2009)

Ich mag den Ava iwie. total 10/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (26. Mai 2009)

Der Hase sieht ekelig aus, vor allem der Mund 
4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

Ist das ein Hot Wheel zwischen deinen Fingern? 6/10


----------



## Haramann (26. Mai 2009)

du machst mir angst du bist gruuussellig aba ich finds iwi cool 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Mai 2009)

"Dreh doch einfach den Knopf um damit es Wambo wird!" - 9/10


----------



## Qonix (27. Mai 2009)

kommt mir bekannt vor, sowas ähnliches gabs hier schon mal

6/10


----------



## Daidara (27. Mai 2009)

bin auch großer one piece fan also 10/10


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

weiß nicht wer das ist, aber sieht ganz okay aus..

7/10


----------



## Tzeentch (27. Mai 2009)

nice 

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

*Dunkel an das Video erinner* hmmm 6,5/10


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

Kampfhase ^^8/10


----------



## Aero_one (27. Mai 2009)

Talk to the Hand ? Oder "Ahh, Paparazzi" ? ... da ich mir unschlüssig bin 6,5/10


----------



## Anduris (27. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Süüüüüß! 10/10

@Qonix

Hab das selber gemacht, nicht das hier jemand denkt es wär geklaut :-O


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

9/10 hübsch^^


----------



## Kaderian (27. Mai 2009)

nette idee 7/10


----------



## Tzeentch (27. Mai 2009)

nice 8/10


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

"boom he sayes" ,oder was sagt er ?!
7/10 
animiert -find ich gut


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

Er sagt "Boom, headshot!" Wie der Text vermuten lässt.

Ich finde die Hand sieht merkwürdig verbogen aus, kann aber auch an mir liegen

7/10


----------



## Winipek (27. Mai 2009)

9/10^^immer noch hübsch 

..dann lispelt er aber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

- verfolg mal die lippenbewegung mit" Boom, headshot"^^


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Mai 2009)

7/10 omg du hast Recht! :-O


----------



## Anduris (28. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Ganz nett ... 7/10


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

Viel zu böse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Winipek (28. Mai 2009)

8/10 nett gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (28. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

lol

9/10


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Ruffy halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Nachtelfen Irokese ...

7/10


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Hase...mit Messer...na gut kriegste von mir auch 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (28. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Tzeentch (28. Mai 2009)

nice

8/10


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

Krankes Video ... immer noch 6,5/10


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Hasi bekommt 7/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

hrhr 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Qonix (28. Mai 2009)

schön gemacht, nur die schwarze Brille ist irgendwie unpassend

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

9/10^^

sag das meine sis =) die find die toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Mai 2009)

Cool 9/10


----------



## b1ubb (28. Mai 2009)

hammer 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

9330/10 ;P
und ne kein fehler xD


----------



## Madmagé (28. Mai 2009)

10:/10 ^^


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## White-Frost (28. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (28. Mai 2009)

8/10 4the black man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slavery (28. Mai 2009)

Uiiii 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (28. Mai 2009)

7/10 für den Mann der Goldketten als kugelsichere Weste nutzt


----------



## Nimmue (28. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Madmagé (29. Mai 2009)

Da du das von mir hast und ichs geil find
10/10 ^^


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

Da ich es von dir hab, 10/10 aber auch so würd ich locker 9/10 geben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servon (29. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie sind diese Gifs schon schön 6/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

sieht komisch aus... 9/10 ... 10/10, wenn du das weiße noch weg machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (29. Mai 2009)

Sexay. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (29. Mai 2009)

8/10




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lisii (29. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (29. Mai 2009)

Nett 
9/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

15/10... weil da angeblich nen hexer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

10/10


----------



## riesentrolli (29. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## Winipek (29. Mai 2009)

nette zunge und soooo niedlich ....9/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

1/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Jokkerino (29. Mai 2009)

yeah ! gibts aber leider zu oft , aber dennoch!
7/10


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

3/10


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

6/10

mir persönlich gefällt die sonnenbrille nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (29. Mai 2009)

> 15/10... weil da angeblich nen hexer ist


Das ist wirklich einer

4/10 ist irgendwie ekelig


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Vergessen was ich dir gegeben hab, also 5/10 ganz neutral


----------



## Nimmue (29. Mai 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Vergessen was ich dir gegeben hab, also 5/10 ganz neutral



das IST doch aber nen hexer drin =)) das muss pluspunkte geben =)

7/10 für dich^^


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Smexy 8/10


----------



## simion (29. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Stargate! Atlantis! SHEPARD!

11/10


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> 4/10 ist irgendwie ekelig




Was ist denn daran eklig? das musste mir erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10, das Grinsen ist nice.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Ist das ein Slayer?

Btw, das Grinsen ist von einem Kürbis


----------



## Alostris (29. Mai 2009)

Meins ist einfach eins von einem meiner Lieblingsanimes.

Trigun, und das ist Vash the Stampede um den es da geht.

[attachment=7779:trigun_36_80011.jpg]

Wenns dich interessiert so siehts in groß aus.


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Mai 2009)

Ah jetzt erkenn ichs

Btw: Vergessen zu bewerten^^ 7/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (29. Mai 2009)

> Was ist denn daran eklig? das musste mir erklären


Naja also in groß sieht das nochmal ganz anders aus, der Kerl sieht ja ganz nett aus :]
Hmm da geb' ich mal 7/10
In klein sieht der komisch aus und ich mag 'Tod' eh nicht so.
@ Kürbisgrinsen: 9/10, sehr gut gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (30. Mai 2009)

3/10 aber auch nur weil der gut drauf zu sein scheint^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Blutelfe 9/10
/edith: Ja ich war da gut drauf :]


----------



## Aero_one (30. Mai 2009)

Was haste denn da eig. inne Finger ? 

6/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Was haste denn da eig. inne Finger ?
> 
> 6/10


Das ist mein kleiner Ex-Hexenmeister :]


----------



## Nimmue (30. Mai 2009)

15/10 ^^ <3 wl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

8/10
Hübsch^^


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (30. Mai 2009)

8/10

Miez miez


----------



## Tzeentch (30. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## Tabuno (30. Mai 2009)

lol ein verrückter ^^ 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## Raheema (30. Mai 2009)

2/10


sry bin einfach kein Star gate fan


----------



## Alostris (30. Mai 2009)

10/10 für die beste Band der Welt.


----------



## Anduris (30. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## simion (30. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Und wieder 10/10


----------



## Madmagé (30. Mai 2009)

10/10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Mai 2009)

Hab vergessen was ich das letzte mal verteilt hab, gefällt mir aber langsam 8/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ich sage mal 8/10, vergesse auch immer, was ich gebe^^
Kommt auch auf meine Stimmung an


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

7/10

PS: mein Ava ist meine erste "Gimp-Arbeit" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

6/10 nicht schlecht gemacht, aber der Typ.. naja ich kann ihn nicht identifizieren


----------



## Madmagé (31. Mai 2009)

7/10

das is altahir von assasins creed!!!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. Mai 2009)

Das ist Altaïr von Assassins Creed.
Naja oder er sollte es zumindest sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith: Mist zu spät. @Oben 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Ich wusste, dass er mir bekannt vorkommt, aber er sieht da halt ein bisschen komisch aus, so möchtegern-hopper-like 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10 dafür mal


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

Vollkommen überfärbt, oder schlechte Kamera. Da hilft auch der kleine UD (?) Hexer nichts. ^^ 2/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Hmm 8/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

5/10


----------



## Anduris (31. Mai 2009)

8/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (31. Mai 2009)

*schleck, schleck* 8/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

7/10


----------



## mumba (31. Mai 2009)

Als Stargate Atlantis losging, habe ich aufgehört zu gucken, daher 0/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

9/10 
mal was neues hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

15/10^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Krieg ich eigentlich nur 15 wegen dem Hexer oder was? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## simion (31. Mai 2009)

6/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

IchDuErSieEs schrieb:


> Krieg ich eigentlich nur 15 wegen dem Hexer oder was?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



JAP ^^

@über mir: 2/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> JAP ^^
> 
> @über mir: 2/10


DANKE xD

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ich H-A-S-S-E Hexer! Auch wenn ich als Schurke sie lieben sollt´

4/10 ;]


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

7/10^^


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Oh, dachte du hättest die Animation rausgenommen.

Fürs Bild von der Seite 7/10, fürs andre 9/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

9/10


----------



## New-Member (31. Mai 2009)

6,5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

Ist das Alba? 8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Sieht Lustig aus xD 

10/10


----------



## Nimmue (31. Mai 2009)

6/10, mach ma neu ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Mai 2009)

7 bzw 9/10


----------



## Mikroflame (31. Mai 2009)

Nimmue schrieb:


> 6/10, mach ma neu ^^



-.- Ich war hier doch ewig nimmer ^^

@Bewertung

Hm,10/10


----------



## Gfiti (31. Mai 2009)

4/10

Sry ich mag anmiert nich^^


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (31. Mai 2009)

Dafür mag ich Animes nicht^^
5/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

7/10 ... finds ein bisschen zu farbig =)


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

>_> 2/10


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

6/10 hat was..


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

/push


----------



## nn_m0f (1. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Hm ich gebe mal 6/10 =)


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Uralt, aber dennoch gut.. 6/10.. irgendwie erinnert mich das an nen Thread aus nem anderen Forum mit GANZ vielen Gifs was du für Avatare hast... Link oder so? ;P


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (1. Juni 2009)

Jo die sind alle von einer Gif Seite =) Gerade eben entdeckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Fast vergessen 7/10


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Schick mal pls Link per PM^^


----------



## Estren (1. Juni 2009)

Achja:
5/10 Sieht aus wie ne Kartoffel die sich selbst schält kann man aber nur vermuten aufgrund der größte, der uhrzeit und der geschwindigkeit^^ bin mal offline, gute nacht


----------



## Tzeentch (1. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Layfiron (1. Juni 2009)

gebe mal ne 7/10 weil ganz ok finde =)

(bitte nicht zu meinen avatar sein)


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## Anduris (1. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## simion (1. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Lungodan (1. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (1. Juni 2009)

4/10
 mag keine Raumschiffe (wenn das eins sein sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

was hälst du da?

2/10


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

5/10, wenn es aus Silent Hill ist, 10/10
Ich halte da einen Hexenmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (2. Juni 2009)

achso na dann 6/10


----------



## Lisii (2. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Rappi (2. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## Lisii (2. Juni 2009)

8/10 Find ich irgendwie cool


----------



## Minastirit (2. Juni 2009)

hoffe es färt nicht zu weit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Lisii (2. Juni 2009)

nein, ich pass schon auf xD

6/10


----------



## Tzeentch (2. Juni 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PHazonphi (2. Juni 2009)

8/10

da fällt mir nur eins ein: BOOM HEAD SHOT!!!^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (2. Juni 2009)

kaum zu erkennen^^ 5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

pala tank!^^

7/10


----------



## Estren (2. Juni 2009)

Ich shes nicht richtig, aber wirkt irgendwie symphatisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7,5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Ich hasse Gnome, sorry 2/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

nettes grinsen 7/10 

moment is das diese hand?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Komischer Kauz,  4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

10/10 für den hexer(oder was auch immer das sein soll);D^^
0/10 für den rest


----------



## IchDuErSieEs (2. Juni 2009)

Du hast es erkannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Macht also 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

also 5/10^^


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Juni 2009)

Ja es ist die Hand 5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. Juni 2009)

immer noch 7/10


----------



## Tzeentch (3. Juni 2009)

hmm
7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Nimmue (3. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## Anduris (3. Juni 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (3. Juni 2009)

10/10 *schleck*


----------



## Jokkerino (3. Juni 2009)

1/10

der punkt ist dafür das du überhaupt ein avatar hast


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

omfg ich finds krank (Ist das Silent Hill?) 8/10


----------



## Lisii (4. Juni 2009)

1/10


----------



## Deligor (4. Juni 2009)

7/10  Lustiges bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cM2003 (4. Juni 2009)

9/10
Bud Spencer ist toll


----------



## Gfiti (4. Juni 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (4. Juni 2009)

3/10


----------



## Anduris (4. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tabuno (4. Juni 2009)

auch wenns öfters vorkommt ich mags =) 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Nimmue (5. Juni 2009)

1/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (5. Juni 2009)

1/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Die Band ist kuhl der Typ mag mich nicht 3/10


----------



## Anduris (5. Juni 2009)

9/10 gefällt mir


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Immernoch fuckin´ cute 10/10


----------



## simion (5. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## Elda (5. Juni 2009)

9/10 Stargate hab ich früher immer geguckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juni 2009)

Elda, kommt das von Eldar? 

Ich sehe zuviele Animes und bin generel zuoft damit konfrontiert, von daher sehen i-wann alle gleich aus sorry. 6/10


----------



## Nimmue (5. Juni 2009)

<3 augen 15/10!


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Japp, das sind die Teile die neben der Nase sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Elda (6. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Japp, das sind die Teile die neben der Nase sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ne kommt nicht von Eldar ist eher die Abkürzung meines Mainchars 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juni 2009)

Achso .-)


----------



## Anduris (6. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Tzeentch (6. Juni 2009)

9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (6. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## Anduris (7. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (8. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## Rexo (8. Juni 2009)

_*wegen harrschnit bekommst ne 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*_


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

sieht lustig aus 9/10


----------



## Lisii (8. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Lisii (8. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tzeentch (8. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Juni 2009)

Genial. 9/10.


----------



## Lisii (8. Juni 2009)

9/10 Find ich geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

7/10 unbeeindruckend


----------



## Rexo (8. Juni 2009)

_*mmm Lasagne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10*_


----------



## LiangZhou (8. Juni 2009)

Um einiges besser als der alte 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (8. Juni 2009)

Garfield hasst Montage.Ich kann es ihm nachvollziehen.Doch trotzdem spricht mich dein Ava nicht so richtig an.6/10


----------



## Banload (8. Juni 2009)

tnaaa 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (8. Juni 2009)

irgendein raper?
3/10


----------



## Lisii (9. Juni 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*7/10 weils lüstig aus sieht weis aber nich was Färt heisst*_


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2009)

8710


----------



## Rexo (9. Juni 2009)

_*Jackpot xD

ne scherz beiseite soll bestimmt 8/10 sein oder ??*_


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Juni 2009)

Nene, 8710/10 stimmt schon^^

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (9. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Medmius (10. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## Lisii (10. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Anduris (10. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

umso mehr ich es mir anschaue umso weniger mag ichs 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Och komm schon, man bewertet immer die selben Leute^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

vlt mag ichs desswegen nicht xD


----------



## LiangZhou (10. Juni 2009)

Ahja^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Juni 2009)

also wie mit musik, 10000000 mal hoeren, dann wirds langweilig/man dreht durch^^


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> also wie mit musik, 10000000 mal hoeren, dann wirds langweilig/man dreht durch^^



Jo, kenn ich


----------



## simion (11. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## oOcloudOo (11. Juni 2009)

Naajaaa bin net so der Stargatefan daher find ich das net so hammer, 

5/10


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

Das Augenpic von Lhiang war besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## oOcloudOo (11. Juni 2009)

meis is auch vollständig am pc entstanden und ist kein bearbeitetes photo...

8/10


----------



## Tonkra (11. Juni 2009)

Rote KontaktLinsen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ok dann geb ich nen bonus 

7/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (11. Juni 2009)

8.5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (11. Juni 2009)

Tonkra schrieb:


> Rote KontaktLinsen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich denke er/sie meinte es wäre KOMPLETT am PC enstanden. Also aus einem weißem Blatt bzw Bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (11. Juni 2009)

find das trozdem schöna ^^
gibt 8/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Juni 2009)

_sexy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Juni 2009)

WUAH Kirby mampft und schießt nicht...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## Lisii (12. Juni 2009)

RL-Pic??? Wenn ja, mal ne nette Abwechslung 6/10


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 sieht lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

roffelmau 9/10


----------



## Anduris (14. Juni 2009)

glänzende 10/10^^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Juni 2009)

Still 10/10


----------



## Ol@f (14. Juni 2009)

7/10 
Augen können schon was schönes sein.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (14. Juni 2009)

I love pokemon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ja meins habe ich schon ewig und 3 tage...


----------



## Rexo (14. Juni 2009)

_Anubis der schakal gott ^^
und das symbol fur mage 

10/10 ^^_


----------



## Lisii (15. Juni 2009)

Mag ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Tyalra (15. Juni 2009)

goil ^^ 10/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (15. Juni 2009)

Ist das aus Invader Zim ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10

@Rexo ^^  Da musste halt mein Nick drauf, und zu der Zeit mochte ich Magier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Skaven?! Skaven!

8/10


----------



## Rexo (15. Juni 2009)

_du hast so wunderschöne augen**schmelz**

e was?? xD
das hab ich nicht gerade wiekrlich geschrieben oder?

10/10^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (15. Juni 2009)

Doch, hast du.

10/10 ich kenn den Tanz iwo her, keien Ahnung von wo!


----------



## Raheema (15. Juni 2009)

schau mir in die augen baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


8/10


----------



## Lisii (16. Juni 2009)

Yeah!

9/10


----------



## Raheema (16. Juni 2009)

10/10 



geil!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

bäääh ärzte 1/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Juni 2009)

_schicke foto´s 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber der ärzte kommentar gibt abzuge in der B note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10^^_


----------



## Nimmue (16. Juni 2009)

8/10^^


----------



## Lisii (17. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Gallowmere (17. Juni 2009)

yeah ...das leben ist kein ponyhof ^^cooles pic 10/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_mm..deinen ava hab ich irgent wo schon mal gesehen 
7/10_


----------



## Gallowmere (17. Juni 2009)

hehe quentin tarantino ...der fieseste und genialste regisseur auf gottes schöner erde....hat solche sachen gemacht wie from dusk till dawn und kill bill


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Pulp Fiction is der bekannteste seiner filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

10/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (17. Juni 2009)

10/10 cooles Auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

*kraisch*

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juni 2009)

10/10 xD ein auge ^^


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_system of a down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 is aber etwas zu klein_


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

ich mag bewegte Bildchen ^^
7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Hand....Hand 5/10


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

schöne Augen, aber ich als Mann habe längere Wimpern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es ein Damenglubscher ist *g*)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (17. Juni 2009)

0/10... das macht mir angst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> schöne Augen, aber ich als Mann habe längere Wimpern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was? :x


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juni 2009)

Ich finde die Wimpern ganz schön lang und "weiblich", wenn du längere hast finde ich es halt etwas merkwürdig

(Bin Asiate, hab janz kurze vond aher kann ich mich auch einfach täuschen)


----------



## Winipek (17. Juni 2009)

Hübsches Auge ^^ nur so fisselig(die Wimpern) ..oO...
8/10


----------



## Tonkra (17. Juni 2009)

Hand halt ;O mit roter kleiner schrift rechts unten..^

4/10


----------



## LoLTroll (17. Juni 2009)

passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Ayi (17. Juni 2009)

8/10

nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (17. Juni 2009)

_Idefix xD 10/10_


----------



## Gallowmere (18. Juni 2009)

immer noch abdance 10/10


----------



## Tzeentch (18. Juni 2009)

Quentin Tarantino hat natuerlich ne 10 verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Tonkra (18. Juni 2009)

Leichter abzug in der B-Note wegen "gewaltverherrlichung" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kommt bisi aggressiv daher das ava.
Headshot nich schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

7/10


----------



## Gallowmere (18. Juni 2009)

nice pic....9/10^^


----------



## Abrox (18. Juni 2009)

10/10, das Bild hab ich sogar als Poster


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (18. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir, mal was anderes: 8/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (19. Juni 2009)

Cool... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10 weil ich nicht viel erkenne


----------



## Gallowmere (19. Juni 2009)

schade das ich deins net erkenne...ich würde Fallout 3 tippen eine der mutierten ratten...10/10 wenn so ist..fallout rockt die bude^^


----------



## Gallowmere (19. Juni 2009)

schade das ich deins net erkenne...ich würde Fallout 3 tippen eine der mutierten ratten...10/10 wenn so ist..fallout rockt die bude^^

*edit: *waaaagh sorry leutz für den doppelpost...keine absicht...aber hey 8000.beitrag ^^


----------



## Tyalra (19. Juni 2009)

ein gott...

10/10


----------



## mumba (19. Juni 2009)

Du hast keine Sig :/

x/x


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juni 2009)

10/10 kein plan was da is aber es is ist cool ^^


----------



## Rexo (19. Juni 2009)

_SoaD Boni 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



find die solo kariere von Serj iwie blöd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

@Mumba

Fail, es ist der Ava Thread^^

10/10


----------



## Tyalra (19. Juni 2009)

10/10 schöne augenfarbe


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juni 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _SoaD Boni
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja is nich so der renner da haste recht da find ich die band von daron besser ^^ 

10/10 gefällt mir ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juni 2009)

SYSTÄÄÄM!

8/10 (zu klein)


----------



## Beowulf321 (19. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Jothann (19. Juni 2009)

3/10

Nicht so mein Ding!


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

4/10

Weiss nicht sorecht was man dazu sagen soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Madmagé (20. Juni 2009)

der typ is zu lustig 10/10 leider is der name mir entfallen wie hies die serien noch gleich


----------



## DasX2007 (20. Juni 2009)

8/10

Kenn ich schon lange, sieht nett aus.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juni 2009)

Njoar... lol halt *gg*

6/10


----------



## mumba (20. Juni 2009)

Ghostbusters  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Die Helden meiner Kindheit.
Nur lässt der Optische Reiz des Avatars zu wünschen übrig...

Daher, diplomatische 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

10/10 einfach creepy


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

Schon wieder ein auge 7/10


----------



## Kobe_sucks (20. Juni 2009)

-10/10

Die Sig ist -214/10


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

5/10
Wer ist das?


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. Juni 2009)

Bitte keine Beleidigungen hier. Fahrt bitte mal einen Gang zurück und seid nett zueinander.


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. Juni 2009)

tja da kann man nicht viel zusagen 0/0 ^^


----------



## Anduris (20. Juni 2009)

6/10 bissl unerkennlich^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (20. Juni 2009)

*schleck* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Gallowmere (20. Juni 2009)

dimmu??

egal trotzdem 9/10 weils schön düster ist....



Düster ists in Düsterbruch^^


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juni 2009)

Mag Tarantino nicht 4/10


----------



## Skatero (20. Juni 2009)

Dimmu Borgir
Dimmu Borgir ist eine Metal-Band aus Norwegen. (Dark Metal oder auch Black Metal)

7/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (21. Juni 2009)

Ich mag den Anime  10/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (21. Juni 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juni 2009)

Maf Dimmu net 4/10


----------



## DasX2007 (21. Juni 2009)

9/10

Sieht klasse aus!


----------



## Lisii (22. Juni 2009)

9/10
Putzig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

Hottehü 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10 weil ich den schön kannte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tzeentch (22. Juni 2009)

hmm ist das ein skaven 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ? 

8/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (22. Juni 2009)

Ja ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10 ich mag alte Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juni 2009)

Skaven! 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Juni 2009)

ganz klar 10/10 fürs auge !! ^^ ich mag augen ^^


----------



## Humpelpumpel (22. Juni 2009)

7/10

Sieht ganz gut aus.


----------



## Tzeentch (23. Juni 2009)

7,5/10


----------



## Lisii (23. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (23. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## 666Anubis666 (23. Juni 2009)

ich weiß jetzt nimmer mit was, aber hab ich schon bewertet! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

2/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Juni 2009)

*schleck* 10/10


----------



## Bankchar (24. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Nimmue (24. Juni 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> *schleck* 10/10



vorsicht mein lieber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 die dame auf dem bild is mein ein und alles und ich beschütze sie vor allem hrhr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



über mir: 8/10^^


----------



## Lisii (24. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Ayi (24. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## Tabuno (24. Juni 2009)

5/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

4/10


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

Da bekomme ich ja Angst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## Naarg (24. Juni 2009)

8/10, gefällt mir


----------



## Wowneuling (24. Juni 2009)

Naarg schrieb:


> 5/10, wenn du mir erklärst wer das gibts eventuell noch mehr Punkte


Aber nur weil du so nett fragst (sofern das an mich gerichtet war)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Oskar Schindler (einem Mann, dem viel zu wenig Aufmerksamkeit geschenkt wird. Meiner Meinung nach.)

Wollte eigentlich mal abwarten, wann mich der erste darauf anspricht und ihn erkennt, aber wie gesagt, du hast danach gefragt, dann antworte ich natürlich auch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An dein Smilie 8,5/10 macht gute Laune 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9 wär zuviel aber auch 8 zuwenig. Daher hab ich mal 8,5 genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ja, das Auge ist auch sehr interessnt. Schönes Auge, aber noch schöneres Makrofoto. Sofern selbst gemacht. Respekt!


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

Oskar Schindler Bonus

8/10



Ist nicht selbst geschossen, leider ;D


----------



## Beowulf321 (24. Juni 2009)

Ah ich wusste das mir der Typ bekannt vorkommt .
Das bild habe ich schonmal irgendwo gesehen.

8/10

Edit: Mist zu spät


----------



## picollo0071 (24. Juni 2009)

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juni 2009)

Mag keine Orks :-/

7/10


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Juni 2009)

8/10 

nettes auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

hmm...ich erkenns irgendwie nicht ...Erdhörnchen mit Flinte? *Brille kaufen geh*

4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Wtf? 4/10


----------



## cM2003 (25. Juni 2009)

AUGEN! 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

House! 9/10


----------



## Winipek (25. Juni 2009)

Was hast du gegen Betty Boop ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
aber immer noch hübsches Auge ^^^

9/10


----------



## Afrit (25. Juni 2009)

5/10

was soll man dazu noch sagen.... ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Mag..keine...Simpsons *duck*

4/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (25. Juni 2009)

Hab dich schon ziemlich oft bewertet hab aber  vergessen mit wie viel^^

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juni 2009)

Tja, das ist eben der Nachteil wenn daqs Forum zu schlecht besucht ist :-/


----------



## Davatar (25. Juni 2009)

9/10 find ich recht hübsch, aber die Wimpern links sind so zusammengeklebt, drum nur ne 9 und keine 10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (25. Juni 2009)

Lecker Buch Mjam Mjam. 8/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (25. Juni 2009)

Strange ^^ 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (26. Juni 2009)

7/10


----------



## villain (26. Juni 2009)

ich musste dimmu borgir erstmal googlen - ist musiktechnisch nicht so mein fall.  aber das avatar hat was...   
von mir 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juni 2009)

Eddie Brock! Gott wie ich die Darstellung im Film hasse^^

8/10


----------



## mookuh (27. Juni 2009)

9/10

sieht toll aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Juni 2009)

Ich mag Kühe 8/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

9/10


----------



## Kersyl (28. Juni 2009)

8/10

Wirbel =D


----------



## Mankind.WWE (28. Juni 2009)

Kanns leider nicht erkennen, daher 

4/10


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (28. Juni 2009)

Rotes Dingsda xD  6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juni 2009)

10/10

Cute!


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juni 2009)

xD ganz klar 10/10 für !DAS! AUGE


----------



## Anduris (29. Juni 2009)

4/10 weils so klein ist.

8/10 weil system of a down geil ist!


----------



## Nimmue (29. Juni 2009)

10/10^^


----------



## Aero_one (29. Juni 2009)

7/10 ... zwar nett mit der Animation, aber ich mag diese schwarz weiss Fotos net :-/


----------



## Pogolinus (29. Juni 2009)

Könte fast meine liste sein 10/10 XD


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

xD 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Kommts mir nur so vor oder ist die Guali beschissen?

6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

gefällt mir gut! 

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Immernoch witzig! 10/10


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

Guali???


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juni 2009)

Quali ;D


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

1024x795 oder so


----------



## Gallowmere (30. Juni 2009)

omfg ich wusste es immer zoidberg ist jesus ^^ ich wusste es <3 zoidberg forever ...futurama ist aber auch ne geile serie gewesen ^^ 

11/10


----------



## Nimmue (30. Juni 2009)

15/10^^


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

10 / 10 

schöne frauen kommen immer gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (30. Juni 2009)

ich erkenn nicht was das fürn Tierchen ist^^ erdmännchen?
Aufjedenfall niedlich. Dazu noch bewaffnet
7/10


----------



## oliilo (30. Juni 2009)

ich erkenne zwar das zeichen nicht falls man es kennen sollte es sieht aber aufjedenfall cool aus die schrift unten ist zu klein allso 8/10


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Hahaha cooler Eisbär! 10/10


----------



## Voldemôrd (30. Juni 2009)

mhm der goblin, 8/10


----------



## Aero_one (30. Juni 2009)

Hat mich zum schmunzeln gebracht ... 7/10


----------



## mumba (30. Juni 2009)

Ganz lustig

6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juni 2009)

Creeeeepy! 9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (30. Juni 2009)

immer muss ich dich bewerten ;P 7/10


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (1. Juli 2009)

sieht net schlecht aus gibt aber schöneres^^

6/10


----------



## Tzeentch (3. Juli 2009)

nice ^^

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

7/10 - sieht ganz nett aus =)


----------



## Grüne Brille (4. Juli 2009)

8/10

hattest den nicht schonma früher?^^
oder war das jmd anders ausm schwärmer? >_<


----------



## Razyl (4. Juli 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> 8/10
> 
> hattest den nicht schonma früher?^^
> oder war das jmd anders ausm schwärmer? >_<


Manoroth hatte mal Darth Revan
5/10 für dich Wuffi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Star Wars, sagt mir Nerd aber trotzdem nichts :-O

7/10


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Star Wars, sagt mir Nerd aber trotzdem nichts :-O


Darth Nihilus aus KoToR II =)
7/10 wie vorhin


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Hm....watt?

7/10


----------



## Mankind.WWE (5. Juli 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Wirbel...hm wenigstens rot

6/10


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

<3 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Wer´sn das? :-O


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

Marcus Bischoff, Sänger von Heaven Shall Burn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

Hab mal reingehört, nicht mein Musikstil. Aber trotzdem 7/10


----------



## Ol@f (5. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Ich hasse Pokemon
2/10 sry


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Sofie (5. Juli 2009)

dieser Blick hat irgendwas 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Juli 2009)

0/10


;D


----------



## Sofie (5. Juli 2009)

Wahh, wann ist denn das passiert, dass es meinen Avatar rausgeschmissen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(

trotzdem immer noch 8/10 *G*


----------



## Razyl (5. Juli 2009)

Hm? was soll das darstellen?
5/10 solange 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sofie (6. Juli 2009)

Das ist die kleine Gruftschlampe 

Siehe auch: http://www.space-rat.com/index.php?option=...5&Itemid=29


Mhhh, erinnert mich irgendwie an ne Katze, aber nachdem da Sith-Lord drunter steht is es das wohl nicht ^^

6/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

Sofie schrieb:


> Mhhh, erinnert mich irgendwie an ne Katze, aber nachdem da Sith-Lord drunter steht is es das wohl nicht ^^


This is Darth Nihilus  ==> http://www.jedipedia.de/wiki/index.php/Nihilus
Und dir nun: 7/10 =)


----------



## Afrit (6. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

3/10

Mag Simpsons net


----------



## Rodney (6. Juli 2009)

Augen finde ich ganz gut.
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Der Shikamaru sieht strange aus :-/ 

6/10


----------



## Razyl (6. Juli 2009)

7/10 für das auge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

8/10 für den sith


----------



## AlphaNUSS (6. Juli 2009)

find ich ok 7/10


----------



## Rexo (6. Juli 2009)

_mm Zoidberg als jesus 

5 fur Zoidberg und 2 fur aussehen

7/10_


----------



## Sofie (6. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> This is Darth Nihilus  ==> http://www.jedipedia.de/wiki/index.php/Nihilus



Hey endlich auch mal was für mich ^^ Jetzt steh ich nimmer wie die letzte Vollideotin da, wenn es um Star Wars geht *freu*

Und das Avatar von Rexo hab ich schon die ganze Zeit bewundert, find es absolut stylisch ^^ 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Zu klein, ich erkenn sogut wie nichts 4/10

@ Razyl

Hab durch den link eben so unglaublich viel über Boba fett rausgefunden :-O


----------



## PhAm0 (6. Juli 2009)

Hui das bild ist super 
9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder sowas kleines 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10


----------



## mumba (6. Juli 2009)

Hochglanz *g*

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Juli 2009)

Krass

10/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

8/10
...ein durchaus hübscher, wenn doch unrealistischer Augenaufschlag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 für dich =)


----------



## Afrit (7. Juli 2009)

5/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

10/10

ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE ENTE...


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

:-/ 6/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

7/10 für dein Auge =(


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Der Standartava ist mies
4/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> Der Standartava ist mies
> 4/10


standard >_<
8/10


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

die böse seit der machtr is stark xD


7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Juli 2009)

10/10 für die beste band der welt ^^


----------



## Raheema (7. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

DÄ sind ok
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

SOAD! - 10/10
Größe - 2/10

6/10 :-/


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

6/10 wie oft noch=?!


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Hasse Ranma 4/10

Sorry


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. Juli 2009)

schickes auge... 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Juli 2009)

Süß 8/10


----------



## Stress05 (7. Juli 2009)

10/10


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

Ranma... nett
6/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 ...wie gehabt!


----------



## Razyl (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 wie gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (7. Juli 2009)

wtf ist darth nihlius ?^^ naja sieht aber janz hübsch aus 7/10


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

wtf is explorer??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  9/10 fürs Recycling


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

9/10 weils mich an wen erinnert (falls das du bist)


----------



## Tade (8. Juli 2009)

9/10 weil mir das außergewöhnliche Lächeln gefällt. (Erinnerung an wen? Wer? Ich? Warum? Wieso und überhaupt?)


----------



## mumba (8. Juli 2009)

Emo? - dann 0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (8. Juli 2009)

_hat was von König bomb-ob aus dem mario n64 game also der gang

7/10_


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

7/10 ein paar blogs wären nett


----------



## Winipek (8. Juli 2009)

öhm ...
da fehlt doch was ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
x/10


----------



## Sofie (9. Juli 2009)

10/10

einfach Kult ^^


----------



## Raheema (9. Juli 2009)

5/10 

weis nicht ganz was das is ^^


----------



## Aero_one (9. Juli 2009)

Ärzte ? Ääähm da ich zu nah an den Monitor musste ... 4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Juli 2009)

das is zu geil das bild und die katze is so süß 10/10 ^^


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

7/10 ich leibe katzen ^^


----------



## Sofie (10. Juli 2009)

9/10
ich mag Katzen einfach xD




Raheema schrieb:


> weis nicht ganz was das is ^^



das ist die Kleine Gruftschlampe ->http://www.tikwacomics.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=28


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Juli 2009)

3 leute haben 1 bewertet ^^

7/10 sieht intertessant aus ^^


----------



## Raheema (10. Juli 2009)

aso ok danke ^^ 


aber bissel klein und nicht mein ding .

5/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. Juli 2009)

Ärzte halt...glaub die muss man gut finden ^^ 8/10


----------



## Lichkingkiller (11. Juli 2009)

Genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Rexo (11. Juli 2009)

_verstehe ich iwie nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 fur die schildkrote aber 4/10_


----------



## Raheema (12. Juli 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Ich mag die absolut nicht =) Aber immerhin hast du ein Avatar... deswegen... 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. Juli 2009)

10/10 wie hast du das gemacht


----------



## Nimmue (12. Juli 2009)

Ihhh, ich muss dir eigentlich ja was schlechtes geben... weil Allianz... und weil's zu dunkel is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab des mit dem GifAnimator von Ulead gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kleines Programm für kleinen Blödsinn ^^


----------



## bkeleanor (13. Juli 2009)

Find ich ganz oke...aber mit Farbe wärs besser.
9/10


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

10/10 find ich sehr hübsch


----------



## Anduris (13. Juli 2009)

9/10 

hat was.


----------



## sympathisant (13. Juli 2009)

3/10

auf dauer stören mich bewegte avatare.


----------



## Soladra (13. Juli 2009)

1/10 tut mir leid aber man sollte schon erkennen was es darstellen sollte


----------



## Selor Kiith (13. Juli 2009)

3/10

Hat nix wirklich... außerdem sind Warcraft Elfen doof...


----------



## Nimmue (13. Juli 2009)

wuah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 15/10 =))))


----------



## izabul (14. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> außerdem sind Warcraft Elfen doof...



wuat????Nachtelf 4life!!!

7/10(weil du allys nicht magst^^)


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. Juli 2009)

6/10 
Steh nich so auf den Manga/Anime Kram.


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

7/10 (3 Pkt Abzug, weil Nike Bremen scheiß Trikots designt hat!) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (14. Juli 2009)

9/10

eigentlich 7/10 , aber da Du auch keine Allys magst ...*fg*


----------



## Nimmue (14. Juli 2009)

Wohoo, extra Punkte =))

Und du kriegst natürlich für Betty ne klare 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cybereule (14. Juli 2009)

9/10 ist schick  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (15. Juli 2009)

10/10 Süß


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

bin nich so der nachtelf fan ^^ 6/10


----------



## Winipek (15. Juli 2009)

hmm..kenn ich nicht *grübel*

aber da ich das Aussehen bewerte 2/10... nicht mein Typ Mann


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

Den kennst du ned???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ab in die Ecke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10 für die Betty ^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Juli 2009)

es verändert sich ... interessant 8/10 ^^ 

mein avatar is carlton von prinz von bel-air ^^


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (15. Juli 2009)

_8/10 weil weis nich warum kommt gut ruber die bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



kleinen kommentar zu mier Dota raver wth xd_


----------



## Nimmue (15. Juli 2009)

6/10^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Juli 2009)

8/10
Toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und es macht Sternchen xD


----------



## izabul (15. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (16. Juli 2009)

Zabuza ist kuhl 8/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Juli 2009)

_bin nich so der naruto fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10 aber trotzdme fur´s bild
edit:arrg zu spat o Liang xD 10/10_


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Katze neben der Tastatur?

Wenn´s die eigene ist 9/10, sonst 4/10


----------



## Soldat_Snakedoc (16. Juli 2009)

Winipek schrieb:


> Katze neben der Tastatur?
> 
> Wenn´s die eigene ist 9/10, sonst 4/10



Ja ist meine, aber das bild ist gut 8 Jahre halt, inzwischen ist sie gross 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10


----------



## Rexo (16. Juli 2009)

_Is keine katze is ne mausefalle :9 xD_


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Nette Mieze  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10

Welches Spiel habe ich als Avatar, na, wer weiß es  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. Juli 2009)

Keine Ahnung ^^

aber ganz hübsch 7/10


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

Betty 10/10, wie immer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Na, kennt keiner das Spiel, na ja, 18 solltest ihr schon sein^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

sieht geil aus aber kein plan was das is O_o....dabei müsst ich es doch eigentlich kennen wenns ab 18 ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Hihihi 10/10 für nen Kuchen der merkt, dass er ein Kuchen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (16. Juli 2009)

10/10,is klar!


----------



## Wiesenputz (16. Juli 2009)

10/10, Nachtelfe

Tip für mein Avatar, Spiel ist indiziert und gibt auch Filme von  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (16. Juli 2009)

öhm hm.
5/10 sry


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Juli 2009)

hitman 10/10 ^^ 

zu wiesenputz vllt resident evil?^^


----------



## Wiesenputz (17. Juli 2009)

DER schrieb:


> hitman 10/10 ^^
> 
> zu wiesenputz vllt resident evil?^^



Richtig, Resident Evil von der PS  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Razyl schrieb:


> öhm hm.
> 5/10 sry


----------



## El Homer (17. Juli 2009)

ja Hitman nech ^^ 
6/10


----------



## Rexo (17. Juli 2009)

_Das is Animal auf der muppet show oder??

10/10 Beaker wth 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Hm, schwierig^^
6.5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

Ich HASSE Hitman, sorry

3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Juli 2009)

auge 10/10 ^^


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Nice Ava^^
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (17. Juli 2009)

3/10 >.<


----------



## Grüne Brille (17. Juli 2009)

nr 47 10/10

plöder zwischenposter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10 wegen zwischenposten^^
anostnen 8/10 :>


----------



## Razyl (17. Juli 2009)

Mieser Ava: 3/10


----------



## Crackmack (18. Juli 2009)

Etwas zu dunkel ja man siet das gesicht nich deshalb nur 9/10!


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (18. Juli 2009)

8/ 10 kommt mir bekannt vor aber ka was das ist .


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

Ich mag keine katzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4/10


----------



## Sneedlewood (18. Juli 2009)

4/10 - Signatur bild ist besser... aber da 100x100 ist gehts wohl net anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2009)

4/10


----------



## Razyl (18. Juli 2009)

7/10 für das Auge =)


----------



## Tiburøn (19. Juli 2009)

9/10  Liebe Hitman!


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

nen tiger 10/10 ^^


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (19. Juli 2009)

10/10 ich mach kuchen


----------



## TheEwanie (19. Juli 2009)

Öhm...Was ist das? 0/10


----------



## Rexo (19. Juli 2009)

_mmm Radioaktiv symbol nich sehr orginel 

3/10_


----------



## crowsflyblack (19. Juli 2009)

Witziger GIF, bekommst von mir 8/10


----------



## Tiburøn (19. Juli 2009)

auch cooles ding 8/10


----------



## Crackmack (19. Juli 2009)

Tiger Katze Tiger ach alles das gleiche o.O 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2009)

Wah, ich hasse Sasuke T_T 3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. Juli 2009)

das auge 10/10 ^^


----------



## Winipek (19. Juli 2009)

netter kuchen 
7/10


----------



## Azareus One (19. Juli 2009)

2/10... 

Sieht nicht toll aus =O


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2009)

Gefällt 9/10


----------



## Haramann (19. Juli 2009)

die augen sehen irgentwie voll mystisch aus xD
8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Tiburøn (20. Juli 2009)

auge 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haramann (20. Juli 2009)

the eye of the tiger: 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. Juli 2009)

Njoar... nichs besonderes 6/10


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Juli 2009)

1/1 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (20. Juli 2009)

Hässlich imho 2/10


----------



## Raheema (20. Juli 2009)

7/10 

schau mir in die augen xD


----------



## Winipek (21. Juli 2009)

bissel zu klein , aber Ärzte sind natürlich gut ^^
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Juli 2009)

öhmm k.p was das sein soll aber vom gesicht her sieht die aus wie toot(oder toht oder tuut weiß nichmehr ^^ ) von drawn together deswegen 8/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (21. Juli 2009)

KUCHEN ftw 10/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (21. Juli 2009)

Was zum geier? 6/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Zu unscharf, kann man kaum lesen...
2/10


----------



## Haramann (21. Juli 2009)

yeah tiger woods =D 
what a face xD
8/10


----------



## Crackmack (21. Juli 2009)

Linkin Park \o/ 9/10


----------



## Anduris (22. Juli 2009)

9/10 nice


----------



## Ol@f (22. Juli 2009)

8/10 hat was


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

das ist genau die art von ultra-schwachsinn die ich irgendwie klasse find xD
8/10 (is noch steigerbar)


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Stargate (?) Southpark?  5/10


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

ja - beides *g*

hm - is mir irgendwie zu standard. sagt zumindest viel über deine person aus, das hat so eine bestimmt personengruppe. 
is mir bisi zu mainstream, dafür eine äußerst schöne variante dieser weitverbreiteten avatare.

geb ich mal 6,5/10 (konnte mich nich zwischen 6 und 7 entscheiden)


----------



## PatrickNRW (22. Juli 2009)

@claet: 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

@claet

Was denn für eine Gruppe? :-O



8/10


----------



## Haramann (22. Juli 2009)

ich mag southpark xD
9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## villain (22. Juli 2009)

ich finde die musik von linkin park ganz ok. 
der schriftzug reisst mich jetzt nicht unbedingt vom hocker aber ist ganz cool gemacht.
von mir: 7/10


----------



## claet (22. Juli 2009)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> @claet
> Was denn für eine Gruppe? :-O


Will mich nich zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen, dein Profil scheint als gehörest du eigentlich nicht dazu xD

um hier beim "Thema" zu bleiben:
hm .. was is das? bisi zu klein und wirkt irgendwie leicht verzerrt. aber insgesamt ganz nett, gibt viel schlimmeres
5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Will mich nich zu weit ausm Fenster lehnen, dein Profil scheint als gehörest du eigentlich nicht dazu xD
> 
> um hier beim "Thema" zu bleiben:
> hm .. was is das? bisi zu klein und wirkt irgendwie leicht verzerrt. aber insgesamt ganz nett, gibt viel schlimmeres
> 5/10



Ja ne, das interessiert mich jetzt :-O

5/10 weil 10/10 für Stargate und 0/10 für Southpark 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kailexander (22. Juli 2009)

hmm....... naja is nur ein auge deswegen 2/10 punkten


P.S. vergesst nicht meine engel in der signatur zu füttern


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2009)

Ist nurn DK 3/10 ;D


----------



## Aero_one (22. Juli 2009)

Kennst ja meine Meinung zu den Augen Bildern =P 2/10


----------



## Ol@f (23. Juli 2009)

Katze rockt 6,5/10


----------



## Crackmack (23. Juli 2009)

Bobchu o.O

9/10


----------



## Azareus One (23. Juli 2009)

Zu duester :x

7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Ganz witzig^^ 7/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

9.99/10

Find ich einfach genial xD


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Juli 2009)

Die Hyäne ist toll! 9/10


----------



## Sorja (24. Juli 2009)

ich mag Augen <3

8/10


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

ooouh Marilyn Manson. Seine Musik ist zwar nicht mein Fall, aber als Avatarbildchen macht er sich nicht schlecht ;-)

7 / 10 Punkte


Grüße


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Schickes Bild. Gefällt mir echt gut! 9/10 weils n bissl klein ist


----------



## Soladra (24. Juli 2009)

Naja.. nicht so mein fall aber es gib schlimmeres...7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (24. Juli 2009)

Das, was man in nem WoW-Forum erwarten würde. Oh wait... 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Juli 2009)

Verliert langsam den Reiz :O 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Ich versuche immernoch zu erkennen was sich da spiegelt... 7/10


----------



## Azareus One (25. Juli 2009)

Hmmm, irgendwie find ich den Ava lustig ^_^

8/10


----------



## Winipek (25. Juli 2009)

den find ich richtig nett ^^
8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (25. Juli 2009)

Wohooo Betty Boop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Klunker (25. Juli 2009)

öhm 8/10 star trek aber wenigstens daswas ich mir unter einem avatar vorstelle ein gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder soas wie den pinguin oder das auge


----------



## LiangZhou (26. Juli 2009)

Gefällt 8/10


----------



## Razyl (28. Juli 2009)

Das auge \o/
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (28. Juli 2009)

8/10


----------



## Pogolinus (28. Juli 2009)

ich mag kuchen XD 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juli 2009)

SOAD! 8/10


----------



## 2boon4you (30. Juli 2009)

Zu schön 5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Juli 2009)

kein plan was das is aber sieht cool aus 8/10


----------



## Ol@f (30. Juli 2009)

find ich nett. 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Juli 2009)

Find ich hässlich 3/10


----------



## Anem (31. Juli 2009)

Ich liebe Augen jeder Art, leider kein direkter Blick. 9/10


----------



## Tabuno (31. Juli 2009)

schade, viel zu klein man erkennt nicht wirklich was
3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Juli 2009)

jep kann ich nur zustimmen 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (31. Juli 2009)

System! 7/10


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

0022336547657777777776565865865866585667685687668/100000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.....


----------



## Soladra (31. Juli 2009)

10/10 ich lieg immer noch unter dem Tisch vor lachen


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> 10/10 ich lieg immer noch unter dem Tisch vor lachen


OFFtopic:Echt?....wegen mir?.....wow...
topic:Für das Auge gibts nur Lauge 1/10


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

10/10 OHHH Ja!


----------



## El Homer (1. August 2009)

najo ane Nachtelfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   8/10


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

9/10 mal was anderes. Ich finds gut.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

8710


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

ach...versuchs weiter.....1/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (1. August 2009)

8/10

Gibt aber lustigere iX Bilder^^


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. August 2009)

7/10 auf dauer doch recht langweilig sry ^^


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

7/10 ned so mein fall

@Mr. Nike: Davon gibst mehr??? WO??


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

mal wieder 10/10 wo gibst die dinger?


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

10/10

Muss man sich photoshopen/gimpen (xD)
Das iWave ist von Mala^^
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=115936


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

100000/ ach mist, man darf ja nur 10 machen...

Hmm,und wie komm ichjetzt dan en Viewer? sind wartungsarbeiten,und das schon seit ne ganzen weile


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

10/10
Wie wärs mit nehm Ielf?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

10/10

Hö?


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

10/10 Liebst du mich? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder mein avatar?


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

ich mag beied
10/10
was ist ein left?


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

10/10 ein ielf


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

!0/10.Ich will mit aber nen Idämon machen und darfür brauch den Viewer


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Du has mir null punkte gegeben.............*wein.* 10/10


----------



## Tabuno (2. August 2009)

berechtigt 0/10 weil du es von maladin geklaut hast  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (klick)


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

weil mein modelviewer nich geht...wenn er geht dann gibts einen ilichking 5/10
Edit meint:Ein Anfang iklick


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

0/10.
Cheater!


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

WARUM?! 3/10


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

1/10 Gnom!


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

8/10



berechtigt 0/10 weil du es von maladin geklaut hast   (klick), kleiner Gnom!


----------



## Rexo (2. August 2009)

_Garfield!!**kreisch**

10/10_


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

10/10 süß


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. August 2009)

bin eigentlich nich so ein n811 freund aber das bild sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## 2boon4you (2. August 2009)

10/10 Hand ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

buhh! 0/10


----------



## Klunker (2. August 2009)

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## Razyl (2. August 2009)

Garfield \o/
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2009)

Sam Fisher? 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Besser als die Hand 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2009)

Zu klein :-/ 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. August 2009)

yeey garfield 9/10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2009)

Mag Rob Zombie nicht 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## Bankchar (6. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## picollo0071 (6. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## Soladra (7. August 2009)

8/10 ich finds witzig


----------



## Wowneuling (7. August 2009)

Passend für ein WoW-Forum, aber leider auch gerade deswegen ein wenig zu üblich.

7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. August 2009)

Hat Stil!
10/10


----------



## Razyl (9. August 2009)

Hm, 6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (9. August 2009)

3/10


----------



## jeef (9. August 2009)

9/10
<3 Augenbildaazz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (10. August 2009)

5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. August 2009)

der sieht cool aus ^^ 8/10


----------



## Rexo (10. August 2009)

_macht mir angst :/^^2/10_


----------



## Prättcha (12. August 2009)

eindrucksvoll, würde 7 von 10 möglichen Punkten vergeben.


----------



## picollo0071 (13. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## Martel (13. August 2009)

piccolo  8/10 da kein Standart sieht gut aus. Ein augenzwinkern wäre die 10/10 gewesen.

Edit: Das das Auge in Gif art immer wieder zwinkert ;-)


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. August 2009)

ganz lustig 7/10


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2009)

system of a dawn? rockt

da a bisl klein 8,5/10


----------



## Prättcha (13. August 2009)

Ein grimmiger Clown, die reale realität 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   10/10

Mal im Ernst, Clowns sind traurige Geschöpfe


----------



## Gauloises24 (13. August 2009)

Hm soll das von Halo sein? Ich erkennst net richtig und klein isses auch noch! 4/10 wegen dem guten Farbspiel
(Signatur ist aber btw genial^^)


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2009)

> Ein grimmiger Clown, die reale realität jester.gif 10/10
> 
> Mal im Ernst, Clowns sind traurige Geschöpfe



das ist IT von steven king


----------



## Winipek (13. August 2009)

...der Clown schon , aber er meinte Prättchas Avatar  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so, der Clown..hmm...

 ich finds gut 
8/10


----------



## Topperharly (13. August 2009)

betty boo oder?

9 classic punkte


----------



## Davatar (14. August 2009)

Mir gefällt der böse Clown da nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Winipek (14. August 2009)

Sehr sympathisch^^

10/10


----------



## Gramarye (14. August 2009)

Naj etwas komisch... die mag ich nicht so

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. August 2009)

nett 8/10


----------



## Rexo (14. August 2009)

_SoaD rocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur die solo karriere von Serj is naja 

10/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (14. August 2009)

Hat seinen urpünglichen Glanz leider verloren für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber behalte es ruhig^^
9/10


----------



## Razyl (14. August 2009)

Hm, glaube hab dir ne 6 oder ne 7/10 gegeben ^-^


----------



## LiangZhou (14. August 2009)

4/10


@Gauloises24

Aber..ich liebe das Bild zusehr!


----------



## afrael (15. August 2009)

9/10 schönes Bild

(sry mit meinen Bild gabs
 ein Problem musste deswegen löschen )


----------



## Xamthys (15. August 2009)

äääh ja...


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (16. August 2009)

So gleich mal meinen neuen Ava vorführen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Xam 7/10 =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2009)

genial xD 10/10


----------



## El Homer (16. August 2009)

10/10

\m/ halt ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (17. August 2009)

El schrieb:


> 10/10
> 
> \m/ halt ^^



=D


----------



## Winipek (17. August 2009)

Lustige Hyäne
9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. August 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pogolinus (17. August 2009)

9/10 

verdamt wie heist die serie nochmal ? ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (17. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## BalianTorres (17. August 2009)

2/10


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

5/10


----------



## Rexo (18. August 2009)

_nich so der bringer 2/10

@Pogolinus 	My Name Is Earl heisst sie ^^

Geniale serie 

KARMAis alles im leben ^^_


----------



## LiangZhou (18. August 2009)

9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (18. August 2009)

8/10


----------



## afrael (18. August 2009)

10/10 

Wacken  \m/


----------



## LiangZhou (20. August 2009)

:-/ 4/10


----------



## afrael (20. August 2009)

5/10


----------



## Rhokan (20. August 2009)

6/10 sieht nett aus, aber ich mag aion nich


----------



## El Homer (20. August 2009)

viking Metal 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


um es mal zu unterstreichen


----------



## Rexo (20. August 2009)

_a ja Muppet show das wahren noch zeiten  animal oder? 10/10_


----------



## Kronas (20. August 2009)

ein wolf-viech-tier mit langem gestreiften schwanz tanzt :O
7/10, sieht lustig aus


----------



## Razyl (20. August 2009)

Zum glück bist du in der Box oO
9/10


----------



## BalianTorres (21. August 2009)

2/10

Aber über Fußball lässt sich ja bekanntlich besonders gut streiten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. August 2009)

Hm Louis de Funes ^^ 7/10


----------



## Rexo (21. August 2009)

_Earl wtf 10/10 Geniale Serie^^_


----------



## Wildebraut (21. August 2009)

8/10
tanzende Mieze *süss*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## jeef (21. August 2009)

wacken suckt ^^
4/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (22. August 2009)

sagt mir gar nix...
3/10


----------



## Martel (25. August 2009)

So ich traue mich nun auch mal hier rein mit meinem neuem... man muss halt auch mal über sich lachen können  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja, ich mochte sie nie aber ganz nett ;-9 3/10 weil weiblich


----------



## Rexo (25. August 2009)

_Wen du das bist 10/10
Rl foto´s kommen immer gut an ^^_


----------



## Martel (25. August 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Wen du das bist 10/10
> Rl foto´s kommen immer gut an ^^_




Das bin ich, aber viel erkennt man nicht ^^ genug halt


Wer ist das bei dir ?

Aber der ist lustig 6/10


----------



## Winipek (26. August 2009)

Echte Foto´s werden von mir grundsätzlich 10/10 bewertet 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. August 2009)

mhh ich kenn die irgendwo her >_< 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (26. August 2009)

Uhhh... 4/10


----------



## Wildebraut (27. August 2009)

10/10
gefällt mir sehr gut :-)


----------



## xdave78 (27. August 2009)

Wildebraut schrieb:


> 10/10
> gefällt mir sehr gut :-)


..was ist das da auf deinem Ava? Billi Idol?
4/10


----------



## ROCKnLOL (27. August 2009)

9/10

aber nur weil gifs nen vorteil ham^^


----------



## Wildebraut (27. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> ..was ist das da auf deinem Ava? Billi Idol?
> 4/10



nein das bin ich (hab mich mal auf imikimi.com versucht und mein Bild dort in den Hintergrund eingearbeitet, aber dass ich wie Billiy Idol aussehe .....hat mir noch niemand gesagt)....*grmpf* jetz bin ich beleidigt und spiel net mehr mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

*Ignorier den Beleidigten* Zeigt mir den Stinkefinger der Assi^^.*Spiegel hinstell*. So selfowned^^. Für diese 10 sek Spaß gibts 7/10.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2009)

ich erkenn da nix O_o 1/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

So da isses in groß!


----------



## Winipek (28. August 2009)

Nenene...auch in groß erkenn ich da nicht viel ...
2/10
...Trostpunkte, da wahrscheinlich selbstgemalt (?)


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

6/10 hmm sieht bissen aus wie Toot Braunstein.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. August 2009)

Ein Schnitzel mit Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

9/10 

Earl <3


----------



## Tommsen (29. August 2009)

hmmm jammey 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn das ist was ich denke  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   9/10


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (29. August 2009)

Tommsen schrieb:


> hmmm jammey
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Klar ist es das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


9/10


----------



## Soladra (29. August 2009)

9/10 ich finds witzig


----------



## Rexo (29. August 2009)

_Ich mag Nachtelfen nich :/ die sind zu Mainstream in bestimmten klassen
1/10_


----------



## Winipek (29. August 2009)

nice, weils Laune macht ^^
9/10


----------



## Hirsi325 (29. August 2009)

6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. August 2009)

3/10


----------



## Grimmjow19 (29. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_;/ ka was das is :/ 3/10_


----------



## Selor Kiith (31. August 2009)

Oo 5/10
Irgendwie... weiß nicht


----------



## Martel (31. August 2009)

Naja, 5/10 schaue zwar gerne Star Trek. Aber der sieht aus wie dieser Sekten Schauspieler in jüngeren Jahren ( Staufenberg dings der Name fällt mir gerade nicht ein... )


----------



## afrael (31. August 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

4/10


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Garfield am schlafen UND Lasagne 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (31. August 2009)

Passt zum titel^^
so eion troll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


11/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (31. August 2009)

9.5/10 =D


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

nettes grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_@PewPew is das bei dir Shenzi Banzai oder Ed ?

@Der Lachmann macht mir iwie etwas angst xD ^^ aber sieht gut aus ^^
8/10_


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Jaaaaaaa! Kamikaze-Kirby!!!

10/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (31. August 2009)

Das haste ja schon ewig, man gewöhnt sich dran ^^
7/10


----------



## Rexo (31. August 2009)

_EARL!!!!

10/10_


----------



## LiangZhou (31. August 2009)

epic 10/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (31. August 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. August 2009)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (1. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (1. September 2009)

_Is das ein schnitzel ? 

mit augen ?? xD 


-.- 3/10_


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

einfach nur gei xD 10/10


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

gagamels katze goes aion, toll . Auch bin ich auch immer etwas skeptisch bei Namesendungen mit -el mit besonderen mit -ael , was fast so schlimm ist wie -iel.


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

Da fehlt doch was...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Keine Bewertung UND kein Avatar?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

hmm..0/10

(der heisst übrigens Gargamel  *hanswiederversteck*


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

ah hät mit das ganze genauer anschauen sollen.

Aion avatar(2/10) - wer jetzt was von wem gestohlen hat ist mir wumpe

Winipek avatar (5/10) errinnert stark an Toot Braunstein, tja wem halt drawn together gefällt.

Dennoch frage ich mich wie man keinen Avatar bewerten will,


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

0/10


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> [...]
> Winipek avatar (5/10) errinnert stark an Toot Braunstein, tja wem halt drawn together gefällt.
> [...]



Naja, nicht ganz Toot Braunstein, es ist Betty Boop...(Toots Taille ist etwas fülliger^^)
Btt:
7/10
fänd es in der Sigi besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

7/10


Toot Braunstein soll doch Betty Boop sein oder nicht ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (2. September 2009)

afrael schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> 
> Toot Braunstein soll doch Betty Boop sein oder nicht ?
> ...



Naja, das ist so, als ob du fragst Menderes soll doch Michael Jackson sein ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Betty ist Betty und Toot ist Toot -halt ne Parodie, bzw. schlechtes Double 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btt: 7/10


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

7/10

Menderes OMG lösche das Bild !!!! ^^


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_Ich kanne den Aion Boom nich leidern

3/10_


----------



## afrael (2. September 2009)

10/10


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

1/10 Mir gefällt das Logo von Aion nicht, und als Ava noch weniger (: Sry


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (2. September 2009)

9/10 find gut wenn jemand bilder von sich rein tut =)


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. September 2009)

dieses schnitzel guckt nett..viel zu nett...was hat es vor?!WELRHERRSCHAFT?!MASSENMORD?! ARRGHHHHHH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10 lmfao


----------



## Belphega (2. September 2009)

Rob Zombie hat Kultstatus (:

8/10, weil ich Haus der 1000 Leichen zu schlecht fand um 10 Punkte zu geben ^^

Aber ne 1+ gäbs bei Abbath in der Sig ;}


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_RL foto´s muss man imme rmit 10/10 bewerten ^^_


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. September 2009)

10/10

Dein mit Abstand bestes Avatar bis jetzt^^


----------



## freezex (2. September 2009)

9/10
Mein name ist earl ist eine meiner Lieblingsserie


----------



## LiangZhou (2. September 2009)

Mach das Weiße weg, dann gib mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Rexo (2. September 2009)

_Schönes auge xD wierd immer ne* 10/10* geben_


----------



## LiangZhou (2. September 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Schönes auge xD wierd immer ne* 10/10* geben_



Danke, dito ^^


10/10


----------



## Winipek (3. September 2009)

Feines Auge, bzw. die Augenfarbe machts ^^
9/10

Punktabzug , wegen der Wimpern


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (3. September 2009)

Die Farben gefallen mir! =)

Mit dem Spiel kann ich jedoch nicht viel anfangen, da ich es noch nie gespielt habe und auch nie werde. =D

8/10


----------



## Rexo (3. September 2009)

_Edit:ED!!!! wtf ^^ 

10/10 ^^_


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. September 2009)

lmao ^^ 9/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (3. September 2009)

Das Bild is irgendwie ugly, aber ich mag n paar Songs von Rob Zombie, daher 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## afrael (3. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

5/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. September 2009)

9/10, gäbe 10/10 wenn ne Nadel drin wär^^.


----------



## LiangZhou (3. September 2009)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> 9/10, gäbe 10/10 wenn ne Nadel drin wär^^.



Ähm, omfg?


----------



## afrael (4. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## picollo0071 (4. September 2009)

1/10


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

naja.. 8/10


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

8/10 schönes autoXD


----------



## Yours (4. September 2009)

Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Xamthys (4. September 2009)

1 /10


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

lol 9/10 der sieht ma funy ausxD


----------



## Xamthys (4. September 2009)

10/10 die hör ich grad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

10/10 absulut geil^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (4. September 2009)

passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## El Homer (4. September 2009)

ZOMBIE
10/10


----------



## Rexo (4. September 2009)

_^^10/10^^_


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

8/10 ist mir irgndwie .... unsymphatisch. Den Wolf fand ich cooler. aber wie macht man so animierte Bilder?


----------



## OneManShow (4. September 2009)

Hmm sehr stimmungsvolll und ein bischen mystisch.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. September 2009)

Irgendwie ganz witzig, aber so ein Bild wirkt ohne Kontext nicht richtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6/10


----------



## lucifermaycry (5. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. September 2009)

Dieses düstere Farbspiel gefällt mir

8/10


----------



## michael92 (8. September 2009)

Earl ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## David (8. September 2009)

Ich mag kein South Park... aber ich geb 10/10 weil der kleine Typ chillig aussieht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (8. September 2009)

nice- ich mag animierte Sachen 

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Nershul (8. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Winipek (8. September 2009)

was das denn?^^

4/10


----------



## Lethior (12. September 2009)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (13. September 2009)

9/10
ich hasse sponge bob, aber das ist wirklich zu lustig xD


----------



## Mammi´s männlein (13. September 2009)

6/10 
sexy =/


----------



## Redryujin (14. September 2009)

Sieht mir nach einen riesigen Schnitzel aus? Wenn ja dann Pech das ich Vegetarier bin. 1/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

eigentlich 8/10, aber da ich grad erst eragon wieder gelesen hab gibts 2 extra-drachenpunkte^^
10/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. September 2009)

Ich mochte deinen vorherigen Avatar lieber =)

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. September 2009)

is das ein weiblicher ork? ich find die dinger häßlich =/ 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. September 2009)

Nicht irgendeiner! Das ist aus http://www.lfgcomic.com/issue/1

naja, 4/10? sry, mags einfach ned


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Was hat der den vorm Mund? oder ist das weiblich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt mir nicht wirklich was.

5/10


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

_Ich mag augen Bilder die sind so Mysterios^^
10/10^^_


----------



## Bleeze (14. September 2009)

hmmmmm, ist das kirby?^^
gewalt und zeichentrick, machen wir 9/10


----------



## Rexo (14. September 2009)

_Ja is Kirby leider gibt es den Zeichentrick film davon nur in Japan ^^

is aber ganz cool hab sie mier letztens alle mit englisch untertitel angeguckt ^^

mich auslassen und dne uber mir bewerten ^^_


----------



## palas_an_die_macht (14. September 2009)

Ein Kaugummi...toll...
ABER MIT MÜTZE, SCHUHEN und GEWEHR!!

9/10


----------



## Kronas (15. September 2009)

der verwirrt mich oO 6/10


----------



## Phash (15. September 2009)

9/10 skeptischer Blick und eine philosophische Frage, die ein aktuelles Weltbild hinterfragt - ständig aktuell. Sehr gut


----------



## Vetsu (15. September 2009)

Ich bin jetzt nicht wirklich der Fan von biologischen Kampfstoffen , aber das gefällt mir 8/10.


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (15. September 2009)

6/10


----------



## Rexo (15. September 2009)

_schweinchen ^^

10/10_


----------



## Lethior (16. September 2009)

10/10 Kirby ist super^^


----------



## El Homer (16. September 2009)

ich mag Patricks Dummheit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Rexo (16. September 2009)

_Animal ^^

10/10^^_


----------



## Kronas (16. September 2009)

rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10

edit: ups, verscrollt, immernoch 9/10 oder 10/10 oder was das alte war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Nett ^^

7/10


----------



## Minøtaurus (17. September 2009)

6/10 
Wenn das Borat ist mag ich hin nicht, aber ich mag es wie er die Gesellschaft auf den Arm nimmt.


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

Also irgendwas fehlt bei deinem Avatar...


----------



## Rexo (17. September 2009)

_


Minøtaurus schrieb:



			6/10 
Wenn das Borat ist mag ich hin nicht, aber ich mag es wie er die Gesellschaft auf den Arm nimmt.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....



LOL rofelcopter

epic Fail xD

Das is earl aus my name is earl

Borat                                                                                                                        Earl



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also ich sehe keine merkmale die zusammen passen ^^

@Lethior  Spongebob is massen verblodung :/

0/10_


----------



## Phash (17. September 2009)

Spongebob rockt. Find den Klasse. Nix für Kinder, aber Klasse

eh Kirby 8/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (17. September 2009)

Thema an sich is net so mein Fall, aber ich finds komischerweise deutlich besser als die meisten Bio Hazard Pics...Liegt warscheinlich an den Farben, die mir echt gut gefallen

--> 9/10

PS: Borat...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (17. September 2009)

"Borat" bekommt 8/10 ^^


----------



## PewPew_oO (18. September 2009)

9/10


----------



## Phash (18. September 2009)

7/10 finds witzig, aber nicht soooo sehr


----------



## dragon1 (19. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## Lethior (19. September 2009)

7/10


----------



## Rexo (19. September 2009)

_Ich hasse spongebob :/

0/10_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (20. September 2009)

Nix besonderes. Und weil de Spongebob net magst gibts nen Punkt Abzug: 6/10^^.


----------



## Rexo (20. September 2009)

_Homer xD

10/10_


----------



## Gauloises24 (20. September 2009)

Rofl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. September 2009)

Ich mag die Band nicht (soooo untrve ;D ) Aber die Farben gefallen mir =D

9/10


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_Banzai!! ^^

10/10 oder wahr´s ed ? ^^_


----------



## Phash (21. September 2009)

7/10 crazy kermit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. September 2009)

sieht geil aus 9/10

@rexo der beste avatar den ich je im buffed forum gesehen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 kermit ftw xDDD


----------



## Rexo (21. September 2009)

_danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mmm.....9/10 gefahlt mir langsam ^^_


----------



## Gocu (21. September 2009)

8/10 Ganz witzig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. September 2009)

9/10

Aber nur,weil (ich weiß das es HdRO ist) es ziemlich vertraut aussah. Erinnerte mich an eine Umgebung in L2 ^^


----------



## Bader1 (23. September 2009)

8/10
Weil ich Elfen Gay find ;D


----------



## Winipek (23. September 2009)

Ich find Elfen nicht schwul-aber solange Du das gut findest, ist es ja ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

8/10
Nette Farben


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2009)

Betty! ^^ 9/10


----------



## Kaldreth (24. September 2009)

Sonic 07/10

bin einfach Mario fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (26. September 2009)

hmmm 8/10


----------



## TheEwanie (27. September 2009)

0/0....hässlich.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Piraten sind eine Modeerscheinung. 6/10


----------



## Rexo (27. September 2009)

_Find den Comic solala

7/10_


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

O-M-G?!!
Wtf?^^ sieht witzig aus, 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. September 2009)

mhh...mäh.... 6/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (28. September 2009)

3/10 Meh... brrr...


----------



## LiangZhou (28. September 2009)

omfg das einzige was ich mehr hasse als Sonic sind die Spiele 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10 aus Hass ;D


----------



## dragon1 (28. September 2009)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. September 2009)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (29. September 2009)

Sieht aus wie ein Pokemon -.-
5/10


----------



## Tade (30. September 2009)

hmmm  5/10


----------



## Alion (30. September 2009)

7/10 Schöne Augen


----------



## Winipek (30. September 2009)

Der Stil erinert mich an Andy Warhol

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. September 2009)

Ich mag die nicht >_< 5/10


----------



## Rexo (30. September 2009)

_&#332;kami 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s Mein kermit ava is durch n klick unfahl flöten gegangen ^^_


----------



## Tade (1. Oktober 2009)

ganz niedlich 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Oktober 2009)

6/10

Form gefällt mir nicht


----------



## picollo0071 (6. Oktober 2009)

3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. Oktober 2009)

ork lol 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. Oktober 2009)

Ganz und gar nicht meine Richtung

2/10


----------



## TheEwanie (7. Oktober 2009)

SÜÜÜÜß!Ähhh Uns ist das Problem bereits bekannt und wir Arbeiten daran...Ach egal 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. Oktober 2009)

Zu klein, sonst mehr   7/10


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

nett, nett 8/10


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_Zu klein und zu schmal 3/10_


----------



## Tade (8. Oktober 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Zu klein und zu schmal 3/10_


Bescheidenheit nennt man das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dafür bin ichs selber^^

Ist ganz niedlich, aber das Gewackel nervt ein wenig, trotzdem 8/10


----------



## Jokkerino (8. Oktober 2009)

1/10 

Langweillig


----------



## Rexo (8. Oktober 2009)

_mm..Hab das irgentwo schon ma gesehen weis aber nicht merh wo

7/10_


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

haha , geil echt nice bild^^

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

omg 8/10


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

sehr schön bunt alles drum herum , der wolf selbst aber nich^^ und das ewige gehüpfe nervt nach ner zeit

6,5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (14. Oktober 2009)

8/10

Es ist Ameterasu, die muss net butn sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Oktober 2009)

mhh ich seh kein avatar O_o ?/10


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

100/10 echt geil die band  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (15. Oktober 2009)

8/10 chibis sind nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

7/10

Die Augen sind schön und der Blick auch aber vom Rest sieht man zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xamthys (16. Oktober 2009)

0/10 da ich keins sehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

Xamthys schrieb:


> 0/10 da ich keins sehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jetzt vielleicht ?


6/10 weils bissl schräg ausschaut^^


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

4/10

weils mich an nen windows screensaver erinnert


----------



## Miný (16. Oktober 2009)

10/10

haha geil xD


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

6/10

wegen der guten bewertung vorhin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (21. Oktober 2009)

100/10  Marvin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Dont forget your towel*


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Oktober 2009)

nette augen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## mimoun (21. Oktober 2009)

schönes bild macht mir echt angst 10/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Oktober 2009)

Wie kommt man denn darauf Piccacu oder wie das Viech hieß den Kopf von Mr. T aufzusetzen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


7/10


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (21. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## Bloodletting (21. Oktober 2009)

Zentriere das mal.
Joar sonst ... HSB > alles andere im deutschen Bereich. Dicht gefolgt von Neaera. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10


----------



## Shadowforce2 (21. Oktober 2009)

7/10 

keine ahnung warum,spontan halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (22. Oktober 2009)

8/10 sehr amüsant 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Oktober 2009)

jetzt muß ich schon wieder dich bewerten  kriegst wieder 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (22. Oktober 2009)

10/10 weil rob zombie der hammer ist! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skillorius (22. Oktober 2009)

6/10    cooles Pic aber net so meine Musik sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alion (23. Oktober 2009)

7/10 Ist das Kratos? Erinnert mich irgendwie an ihn.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich finds eig ganz schön, halt nur irgendwie etwas einseitig..
8/10

(man müsste nat auch wissen was das is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 'gg)


----------



## Haggelo (24. Oktober 2009)

Öhh 

Wolf = 5/10


----------



## Krakauer (24. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. Oktober 2009)

find ich persönlich zu langweilig 3/10


----------



## mimoun (24. Oktober 2009)

10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. Oktober 2009)

2/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (25. Oktober 2009)

10/10 weil ich okami liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag Mario nicht. :X
Dementsprechend auch deinen Avatar nicht.^^

2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

erinnert mich an fall out 3 
und das psiel ich grad deswegen 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich hab bei dir noch nie nen anderen Avatar gesehen ... wechsel den mal. :X

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (25. Oktober 2009)

ich hatte schon oft nen anderen  nur schon seit 2 monaten den hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10


----------



## Razyl (25. Oktober 2009)

IEKS, Rob zombie :<
2/10


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (25. Oktober 2009)

Erinnert mich irgendwie etwas an das marsmännchen von bux bunny ^^ 6/10


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2009)

4/10

Für den Wolf^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

sagt mir jetzt nicht sonderlich zu 5/10


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_Rob Zombie!! 10/10 ^^

Lachman das video zu Dragula von Rob is ja so dermasen scheisse ^^ gegen den _Song ^^


----------



## Arosk (29. Oktober 2009)

irgendwie gefällts mir immer besser 8/10.

Aber was ist das überhaupt? xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2009)

hach ich mag den kleinen kerl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10
verdammischte zwischenposter
na ok
mhhh auge...bööööööses auge.... 7/10
meinste das video mit den flugzeugen rexo?? weiß auch nicht was das soll Ó_ó


----------



## Rexo (29. Oktober 2009)

_Ist n Otter im Kostum ^^ also n furry im furry kostum ^^

welches tier aber das Kostum is weis ich nich ^^

edit:Rob Zombie Dragula

10/10 ROB Zombie!!

wen ich mir das geradeso angucke will ich ma mir Rob in nem auto sitzen xD mit den Fahrkunsten_


----------



## Andoral1990 (30. Oktober 2009)

Zomfg Rofel olo lol olo lmao   ich finds witzig XD


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Oktober 2009)

Sorry aber ich finds einfach hässlich 1/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_OKAMI!!!  10/10 _


----------



## Palasch1994 (30. Oktober 2009)

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (30. Oktober 2009)

looks fuckin awesome 9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. November 2009)

5/10

Vielleicht klingt das jetzt blöd aber ich weiß nicht wer oder was das ist.Naja hab deswegen eine -meiner Meinung nach- neutrale Bewertung gegeben.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. November 2009)

Kafka? 7/10

Stell den Hintergrund frei


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. November 2009)

Zu bunt für meinen Geschmack 5/10


----------



## Arosk (6. November 2009)

Was soll iEarl heißen? Ich Graf? irgendwie total bescheuert... 2/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

phööööses auge 7/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. November 2009)

Arosk schrieb:


> Was soll iEarl heißen? Ich Graf? irgendwie total bescheuert... 2/10


Ha! Bildungslücke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es lehnt an der Serie "My name is Earl", wie es direkt darunter steht, an. 
Aber das zu offensichtliche ist offensichtlich nicht offensichtlich genug.

Lachmann kriegt 7/10...neues Rob Zombie Bild^^


----------



## Varghoud (6. November 2009)

7/10

Lustige Serie, dazu die Anlehnung an die iPod-Werbung als Plus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (6. November 2009)

8/10
sieht krass aus xD


----------



## Rexo (6. November 2009)

_WTF is das ?? 

2/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

kleines herz otter im wolf kostüm dingens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ 8/10


----------



## Palasch1994 (6. November 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _WTF is das ??
> 
> 2/10_




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Cjrp23lBSM






4/10


----------



## Wowneuling (6. November 2009)

Für mich etwas undefiniert und daher: 5,5/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

3/10

Bleh... ich mag graue Bilder nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. November 2009)

und ich mag so überbunte bilder nicht ^^ 

5/10


----------



## Wowneuling (6. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Bleh... ich mag graue Bilder nicht.


Banause.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> und ich mag so überbunte bilder nicht ^^



Jedem das Seine.


----------



## LiangZhou (6. November 2009)

8/10


----------



## Kronas (6. November 2009)

ein noch bunterer wolf als in der signatur, aber ich mag die laufanimation 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

aha...hmhmhmhm.....hmmmm *notizen mach*
ich würde sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> ein noch bunterer wolf als in der signatur, aber ich mag die laufanimation
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was haben alle gegen Buntes? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal der Trailer zu dem Spiel


Kanns nicht erkennen und ist unscharf

4/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2009)

ist das bild unscharf?
ich find da kann man alles gut erkennen 

ich seh deinen avatar nicht deswegen ?/10


----------



## Mikroflame (7. November 2009)

Bild und Signatur mal Generalüberhollt. Ich finde es hat nen ganz persönlichen Charme ^^

8/10 ^^


----------



## LiangZhou (7. November 2009)

Das Ava find ich noch ganz witzig, 8/10


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

ich mag den Wolf

9/10


----------



## Varghoud (8. November 2009)

7/10

Ein schwer bewaffneter Typ mit Knarre in der Hand. Lustig^^


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

Varghoud schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> Ein schwer bewaffneter Typ mit Knarre in der Hand. Lustig^^





Es ist ein Space MArine vom Orden der Dark angels, nur um das klarzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

da ich deinen avatar immernoch nicht sehe >_<
bewerte ich varghoud 
is das nich der von death note?
8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (8. November 2009)

DER schrieb:


> da ich deinen avatar immernoch nicht sehe >_<
> bewerte ich varghoud
> is das nich der von death note?
> 8/10




Eventuell weils ne Animation ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. November 2009)

mhh...das könnte natürlich sein


----------



## Haxxler (9. November 2009)

10/10

\o/


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

lol 8/10


----------



## Bader1 (11. November 2009)

8/10
schaut ganz gut aus.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (11. November 2009)

10/10...wenns denn ein Troll ist.

Trolle for the WIN,man  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hanfman (11. November 2009)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 10/10...wenns denn ein Troll ist.
> 
> Trolle for the WIN,man
> 
> ...



böse Figur da... sieht aber gut aus... nice
edit: 6/10 sry habs vergessen


----------



## Rexo (11. November 2009)

_MMM....Nirvana 10/10 das wahrne Legenden der grunge Musik ^^_


----------



## Soldus (11. November 2009)

5/10
Dieses ständige hin-und-her macht mich ganz wirr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (11. November 2009)

Süß^^ 8/10


----------



## Mikroflame (11. November 2009)

Das Bild stresst mich irgendwie nach einiger Zeit ^^

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

ehh....joa
5/10


----------



## Kronas (11. November 2009)

mu...ni...cu...fal waste? komisches wort aber sieht lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10 /b/rother


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. November 2009)

das wort heißt municipal waste
mu-ni-ci-pal waste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



für deinen typen/frau der nicht weiß warum er in der box ist gibts 8/10 
mit /b/esten grüßen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (12. November 2009)

nice 7/10
erinnert mich an die alten NoFX Albencover


----------



## M_of_D (12. November 2009)

10/10 der depressive Roboter rockt


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. November 2009)

2/10 Entschuldigung aber ich mag es nicht. Allein schon weil das Gesicht weiß ist und er/sie/es deswegen aussieht als wäre er/sie/es ein Geist.


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

komische Farben, aber Trotzdem ganz schön. 4/10


----------



## Assari (16. November 2009)

6/10

leider text sehr klein ;P


----------



## LiangZhou (17. November 2009)

7/10


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

8/10

ein Hundiiiiiii


----------



## Rexo (17. November 2009)

_Ich kann die I avatare nicht ausstehen 

2/10_


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

sry aber gibt auch nur 2/10

das ständige Hin, Her, Hin, her regt auf Oo


Ich kann mich kaum konzentrieren wenn isch irwas aufm bildshcrim bewegt xD


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Die meisten i-Avatare gefallen mir auch nicht sonderlich, aber den find ich lustig: 8/10


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Danke ;P

Eigenkreation

hmm diener Troll?!

Ich mag trolle 9/10


----------



## Varghoud (17. November 2009)

7/10

Interessante Idee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Ich wiess nicht was DAS ist xD

5/10

Die Augen sind cool^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. November 2009)

7/10 Ich finds cool.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

4/10

bissi unklar was des sein soll ;P


----------



## Nawato (17. November 2009)

Assari schrieb:


> Ich wiess nicht was DAS ist xD
> 
> 5/10
> 
> Die Augen sind cool^^


DAS ist Ryuk von Death Note 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Ava hm ganz nett 6/10


----------



## $n4re (17. November 2009)

Nich so mein Typ...
3/10


----------



## Assari (18. November 2009)

Knogga/Knogoroso oder wes des vieh heisst xD

7/10


----------



## Realcynn (20. November 2009)

Ich glaube Davatars Avatar ist ein Bild von ner Magickarte weiß aber den Namen grad nicht.


Hmm die Fragezeichen spiegeln grade meine Ideen zu dem Avatar^^

Aber sieht ganz schick aus eigentlich geb mal 7/10


----------



## Assari (22. November 2009)

9/10

GW+WoW rules <;


----------



## Alion (23. November 2009)

?/10 I dunno  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Spoiler



9/10


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

9/10

Draenai ;P


----------



## DER Lachmann (23. November 2009)

is auf jedenfall kreativer als der zehntausendste Icrit oder Ipyro avatar ^^
8/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. November 2009)

Naja...so mal gar nicht mein Geschmack: 3/10


----------



## Assari (23. November 2009)

iAvatar ftw

xD

8/10


----------



## Realcynn (25. November 2009)

Hmm ist da ein Fragezeichen verschwunden?^^

Immer noch 7/10^^


----------



## Bloodletting (25. November 2009)

*gäähn* Das ist ja pure Langeweile. o_O

1/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (25. November 2009)

7/10 Also mir gefällts.


----------



## Danasch (26. November 2009)

hmm ein lila Engel...?

Schwer zu erkennen.

5/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. November 2009)

Eh... ja? 3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (26. November 2009)

spiderman ^^ 8/10


----------



## Assari (26. November 2009)

6\10


----------



## Rexo (26. November 2009)

_2/10

iAvatare nerven :/ gibt viel zu viele _


----------



## Tade (27. November 2009)

8/10

is ja niedlich, aber ich mag keine Herzchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. November 2009)

Nur Augen? Aber sie haben etwas...das mich dazu veranlasst 6/10 Punkten zu geben.


----------



## Rexo (30. November 2009)

_Is das n Ninja oder wie ??

fur´s Design geb ich aber ma 7/10 sieht schick aus ^^_


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

sieht i-wie lustig aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Dezember 2009)

die kenn ich....glaub ich^^ sieht gut aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Silmyiél (1. Dezember 2009)

du schon wieder lachmann? 

is nich wirklich was zu erkennen, und das was ich erkenne erinnert an Zombie = 10/10 ^^


----------



## Beowulf321 (1. Dezember 2009)

ganz nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Rexo (1. Dezember 2009)

_Kenne ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5/10^^_


----------



## mookuh (2. Dezember 2009)

also ich finds toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (2. Dezember 2009)

Kuhl (Höhöhöhö) 7/10


----------



## Mikroflame (3. Dezember 2009)

Mal auf Weihnachten umgetrimmt. ^^

gibt 9/10 Punkte


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Dezember 2009)

southpark weihnachtsmann... ganz cewl^^ 7/10


----------



## Nawato (3. Dezember 2009)

SFU 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Yeah Nice ich mag Hirne 7/10


----------



## mookuh (3. Dezember 2009)

In Flames 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tolle band

8/10


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

10/10 im zusammenspiel mit dem Bild in deiner Sig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (5. Dezember 2009)

find ich gut 8/10


----------



## Nawato (5. Dezember 2009)

xD Geil 8/10


----------



## Rexo (5. Dezember 2009)

_RL Foto´s kommen immer gut ruber das is aber schwer zu erkennen 

5/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Dezember 2009)

flauschig,flauschiger, rexos avatare xD
8/10

EDIT:
sogar mit weihnachtsmütze :O
das gibt dann doch 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mookuh (7. Dezember 2009)

komischer gesichtsausdruck und ein bierkasten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 9/10


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_RL Foto´s kommen immer gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Dezember 2009)

flauschig,stimmig,weihnachtlich 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

nettes pic, leider nicht ganz so gut erkennbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10



mfg, exe


----------



## Rexo (7. Dezember 2009)

_Ich hasse diesen Admins/Modi´s sind Gotter Quatsch :/ Bei Zam mag es ja stimme**Heil Zam** aber da sis zu viel :/

3/10_


----------



## Exeliron (7. Dezember 2009)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Ich hasse diesen Admins/Modi´s sind Gotter Quatsch :/ Bei Zam mag es ja stimme**Heil Zam** aber da sis zu viel :/
> 
> 3/10_



findet den wackelnden ava echt wuschig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



9/10

zur kritik...ist zur zeit in arbeit, mein "Holy ZAM - Schrein" ist die tage dann fertig, große einweihungsparty gibts auch, aber da dürfen nur smilies mit weihnachtsmützen hin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Dezember 2009)

Nur weil es animiert ist gebe ich 5/10.


----------



## Arosk (7. Dezember 2009)

Soll das der Weihnachtsmann sein? 6/10


----------



## Kronas (8. Dezember 2009)

ein katzenauge 3/10
+ PAINT ZEUG YAY 4/10
--------------
untermstrich sinds 7/10

unterm strich zähl ich
ich
und ich!
*werbung zitier*


----------



## El Homer (8. Dezember 2009)

verdammt 
5/10


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (8. Dezember 2009)

Hmm 6/10 =)


----------



## Alion (9. Dezember 2009)

Jigsaw schrieb:
			
		

> ZAM sagt mein Ava rockt ;D



Ich auch 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Dezember 2009)

joa... nix wildes^^ 7/10


----------



## Nawato (9. Dezember 2009)

Lachmann eben xD 8/10


----------



## Bader1 (12. Dezember 2009)

8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. Dezember 2009)

Trolle mit Weihnachtsmütze for the Win! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

10/10


----------



## mimoun (12. Dezember 2009)

10/10 sind Lustig aus^^


----------



## El Homer (12. Dezember 2009)

7/10


----------



## Reo_MC (12. Dezember 2009)

El schrieb:


> 7/10



Geil^^ 8/10


----------



## Slush (12. Dezember 2009)

5/10


----------



## dragon1 (12. Dezember 2009)

9/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Dezember 2009)

_Ne Orcin mit na Mütze auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



8/10_


----------



## Nawato (12. Dezember 2009)

Ich fand deinen alten besser xD ich konnte die Serie nie leiden, die ist ja noch hirnloser als Drawn Together xD 4/10


----------



## Aratosao (13. Dezember 2009)

8/10
der weiße hintergrund muss weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber geile band


----------



## Petersburg (13. Dezember 2009)

Aratosao schrieb:


> 8/10
> der weiße hintergrund muss weg
> 
> 
> ...



 3/10 ich hasse spongebob >.<


----------



## worldofhordcraft (13. Dezember 2009)

Ist das Bleach? Nein, danke ich bin kein Fan. Jedoch gibt es von mir 6/10 wegen der Weihnachtsmütze.


----------



## Palatschinkn (13. Dezember 2009)

4/10 Bild. Name 0/0


----------



## Soldus (13. Dezember 2009)

Mhm geb dir ne 8/10 für die nie endende Animation.


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. Dezember 2009)

mhm.... n hund 7/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich weiß zwar nicht was das darstellt, sieht aber cool aus.
8/10


----------



## Rexo (14. Dezember 2009)

_keine Ahnung was das sein soll

0/10_


----------



## Petersburg (14. Dezember 2009)

AAAHHH es ist Animiert!!! 10/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Dezember 2009)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (14. Dezember 2009)

10/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Dezember 2009)

Jeder Avatar mit Weihnachtsmütze verdient mindestens 6/10.


----------



## Nawato (15. Dezember 2009)

hm naja 5/10


----------



## Manoroth (16. Dezember 2009)

9/10

IN FLAMES WE TRUST!


----------



## El Homer (16. Dezember 2009)

nice nice 
9/10


----------



## Routa (18. Dezember 2009)

nicht schlecht 9/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. Dezember 2009)

8/10 Ich mag Korpiklaani


----------



## Lekraan (19. Dezember 2009)

Errinert mich an Prince of Persia
Aber das is es bestimmt eh nicht. Von dem her, 7/10


----------



## Nawato (19. Dezember 2009)

kA was das ist sieht aber Cool aus 8/10


----------



## Tade (19. Dezember 2009)

10/10 IN FLAMES WE TRUST!!!


----------



## Selor Kiith (26. Dezember 2009)

7/10

hübsche Augen aber sehr dünn könnte auch ruhig der Rest des Gesichts da sein ^^


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

5/10

ist einfach nicht so mein fall solche weltraum sachen


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Januar 2010)

hab das poster von dem bild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10


----------



## Raheema (2. Januar 2010)

^^ mein bruder auch 
sau geil 


7/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. Januar 2010)

10/10  DA 4 Ever


----------



## Tade (3. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## Raheema (4. Januar 2010)

5/10 


sieht ein  bisschen komisch aus


----------



## Tade (5. Januar 2010)

10/10 Ich mein, DÄ..hallo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

5/10

Es gibt so viele South Park Avatare, sorry.


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (5. Januar 2010)

5/10
Entweder bin ich blind oder man erkennt zu wenig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

öhh...naja 5/10


----------



## Samiona (5. Januar 2010)

3/10 

Ich kapier's nicht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Januar 2010)

das soll das bild hier sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^

@ topic
bilder von sich selbst sind immer gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
10/10


----------



## dragon1 (5. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## El Homer (5. Januar 2010)

herm 
8/10


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

von welcher and ist der eigentlich  

6/10


----------



## El Homer (5. Januar 2010)

Raheema schrieb:


> von welcher and ist der eigentlich
> 
> 6/10


Immortal

kann ich nicht richtig erkennen 7/10


----------



## Raheema (5. Januar 2010)

sind Bela Farin Rod von Die Ärzte 

6/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. Januar 2010)

1337/10 <3 DA

Me has new Avatar


----------



## Mindadar (6. Januar 2010)

7/10 weil ich so freundlich bin :>


----------



## Tade (7. Januar 2010)

9/10 hübsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mindadar (7. Januar 2010)

10/10 tolles auge un so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (7. Januar 2010)

7/10 passt zum titel


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Januar 2010)

10/10

Diese Tiere sind wunderbar!


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (8. Januar 2010)

6/10 

Was ist das? kenn ich ned


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

10/10 wenn ichs richtig erkenne. Der Rosarote-Panther DADddY ?


----------



## Hackseputt (9. Januar 2010)

5/10 du madiger Wannabe-Draenei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xxhajoxx (9. Januar 2010)

5/10 kann nich genau erkennen was drauf is ^^


----------



## Bobby Ross (9. Januar 2010)

10/10 Homer rockt !


----------



## Triatis (9. Januar 2010)

2/10 

kenn ich net, gefällt mir net^^


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (9. Januar 2010)

Hackseputt schrieb:


> 10/10 wenn ichs richtig erkenne. Der Rosarote-Panther DADddY ?



Naja es ist eigendlich der Pimp-Panther  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10
ist das Alk oder Gift?


----------



## dragon1 (9. Januar 2010)

9/10


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

öhh...neeeee 3/10


----------



## Rexo (9. Januar 2010)

_Och no....0/10

Kanne Nachtelfne in allen Arten nich ausstehen _


----------



## TheEwanie (9. Januar 2010)

Spoiler



I hate you o/10


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (10. Januar 2010)

10/10

Mein Main-Char ist Nachtelfin^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. Januar 2010)

9/10


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

wer ist das :O
7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

jaja ... immer diese elche  9/10


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

its pixxeling very many
7/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_@Lachmann Stimmt man erkennt kaum was 

@Kronas

Wierd Langsam langweilig

5/10_


----------



## Kronas (10. Januar 2010)

pff deiner ist älter als meiner
6/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

sooo
was neues 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


soll was von finntroll sein 
8/10


----------



## slurm (10. Januar 2010)

10/10 ..dicke titten


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

slurm schrieb:


> 10/10 ..dicke titten




_em ja guck ma zwischen die beine _




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_4/10_


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _em ja guck ma zwischen die beine _
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich frag mich immernoch was das soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber auf so nem kleinen bild erkennt man es ja zum glück nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (10. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich frag mich immernoch was das soll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


shemale

0/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (10. Januar 2010)

Grüne schrieb:


> shemale
> 
> 0/10
> 
> ...



eher shemaletroll <: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja, standard avatar ... wuff ...
5/10 ^^


----------



## Tade (10. Januar 2010)

nette band nettes bild 8/10


----------



## Rexo (10. Januar 2010)

_Rl Foto´s halt

10/10_


----------



## Tade (10. Januar 2010)

knuffig, aber x-mas is over...8/10


----------



## dragon1 (11. Januar 2010)

8/10


----------



## Martel (11. Januar 2010)

6/10 stehe nicht so ganz auf Comics. Aber so ganz nett.... die Frage. ist der User dahinter auch blond?


----------



## Tade (11. Januar 2010)

watn grinsen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

rl bilder sind immer gut ^^ 10/10


----------



## Petanos (11. Januar 2010)

9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

oh gott 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der ist genial 15/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rexo (11. Januar 2010)

_@Lachmann 10/10

@Petanos WTH 

Peter bricht sich n Bein
und Bryan udn Stefie spielen Domina :/

xD _


----------



## Mindadar (12. Januar 2010)

6/10 Weihnchten is zwar vorbei aber wir freuen uns aufs nächste :<


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Sehe ich richtig ??n Iro..oder wie das nochma heisst und n Baby <3

Und alleine schon wegen dem Baby 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



den ava hab ich nur noch Jigsaw wegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der hatte mich letztens gefragt wiso ich ihn nich merh hatte ^^_


----------



## Slush (12. Januar 2010)

Netter Avatar gif. gescheite gifs sieht man selten ^^ 

7/10

Abzüge weil Weihnachten vorbei ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und ja ich bin Family Guy fan :> insbesondere "Stewie" rulez ^^


----------



## Mindadar (12. Januar 2010)

8/10 Weil Family Guy super ist ^^


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Baby mit Iro Papi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



10/10_


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

schickes foto
aber minus 1 wegen emo  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10

da war wer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10/10 weils niedlich is


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Ne Emo Frisur hab ich was anderes im Sin :/_


----------



## slurm (12. Januar 2010)

9/10 weil der wackeldackel emo is


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (12. Januar 2010)

10/10 
eiskalt erwischt^^


----------



## Hirsi325 (12. Januar 2010)

ich kanns nicht so genau erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich rate mal... isses ein Pink Panther?^^

wenn ja 10/10
wenn nicht 6/10


----------



## Sin (12. Januar 2010)

Bei mir wird beim obrigen kein avatar angezeigt, von daher 0/10 :-P

Edit: jetzt schon -.- 

4/10 weils n mutierter Frosch beim drogentest ist.


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

ich seh schlecht: Ist das Rykia mit der Saft-Packung? wenn ja 10/10 wenn nein 6/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

slurm schrieb:


> 9/10 weil der wackeldackel emo is


_
:/ hast du n zwanghaftes verlangen im jedem post das wört emo zu erwahnen ??

kenne ich nich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10_


----------



## Sin (12. Januar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ich seh schlecht: Ist das Rykia mit der Saft-Packung? wenn ja 10/10 wenn nein 6/10



Ja is es, aus der einen szene wo sie nicht wusste wie man das trinkt ^^

9/10 weils Ichigo ist 1 punkt abzug weil der bloomeffekt zu stark wirkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

3/10

naja,ich kenns nicht und hat auch keinen so hohen Schöhnheitsbonus


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (12. Januar 2010)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> ich kanns nicht so genau erkennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Es is der Pink Panther aber im Pimp Format also der  Pimp Panther oder auch der Pink Panther Sugar Daddy XD

5/10 
kenn den ned kann man das essen? ;-)


----------



## dragon1 (12. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## El Homer (12. Januar 2010)

ach ich mag kein anime
5/10


----------



## blivogh (12. Januar 2010)

gute Serie

8/10


----------



## Rexo (12. Januar 2010)

_Was is das/es ??

?/10_


----------



## xiaoJ (12. Januar 2010)

Rexo schrieb:


> _Was is das/es ??
> 
> ?/10_



Das ist Mr. Floppy! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 natürlich 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## slurm (13. Januar 2010)

ist es ne frau 10/10, n kerl 6/10


----------



## Mindadar (13. Januar 2010)

Sieht witzig aus ^^ 9/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. Januar 2010)

4/10 Gefällt mir nicht wirklich.


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

7/10

woher kenn ich die typen nochmal^^


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

mookuh schrieb:


> 7/10
> 
> woher kenn ich die typen nochmal^^



Ein Tipp: Paper Mario

6/10


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

immer noch 7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

mooh is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Dabow (16. Januar 2010)

hm, schaut sehr verpixelt bzw " alt " aus ... find ich ein wenig seltsam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10

Find die Signatur toller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der Spruch is genial : I Like my Coffee Black, just my Metal *kicher*


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

is halt ein altes judas priest album cover ;D
mich bitte übergehen und dabow bewerten ^^


----------



## mookuh (16. Januar 2010)

eigenes Bild -> 9/10


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (16. Januar 2010)

10/10

Ich Liebe Kühe am Liebsten Gut durch odr auch Medium auf einem Grill zubereitet *freut-sich-schon-auf-den-Sommer-und-der-Grillsaison*


----------



## Skatero (16. Januar 2010)

Sehr schöner Avatar. Ein bisschen zu hell, aber sonst ist er okay. 0/10


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (16. Januar 2010)

Skatero schrieb:


> Sehr schöner Avatar. Ein bisschen zu hell, aber sonst ist er okay. 0/10



sorry irgendwie hat es mir meinen Avatar gelöscht-.-

zu deinem Pic 
7/10
ned so mein style


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

Yeah, Rosarote Panther als Pimp. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Shaila (16. Januar 2010)

Naja, kann ich nicht viel mit anfangen 4/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Januar 2010)

7/10 Ist das Sylvanas? Ist eigentlich auch egal, sieht trotzdem cool aus.


----------



## Rexo (16. Januar 2010)

_mm...Shy Guys wen es Bowser wahre 10/10 aber so 5/10 _


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

rexoooou
8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. Januar 2010)

ich war für katzen 
10/10


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Januar 2010)

Judas Fuckin Priest! (Kein Iron Maiden, aber noch Judas Priest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
9/10


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

löst bei mir trauer aus und angst 6/10


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

was steht da? :O
8/10, der kerl sieht lustig aus

edit: omg zwischenpost
4/10, firefox schmierte wegen deinem avatar ab!


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

9/10




@Blood: Sollte das ein Pyro aus TF2 sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

schweinchön 9/10


----------



## Arosk (17. Januar 2010)

NIMM DAS ANDERE! 0/10


----------



## Klunker (17. Januar 2010)

mhm 5/10


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

7/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. Januar 2010)

Kronas, mach das moose back 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber is immernoch gut 7/10.


----------



## Bloodletting (17. Januar 2010)

Jigsaw schrieb:


> @Blood: Sollte das ein Pyro aus TF2 sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was für ein Ding aus was?^^

@Alkopopsteuer:

Keine Ahnung wer es ist und das Bild ist auch nicht wirklich gelungen: 3/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (17. Januar 2010)

6/10 Sieht ganz gut aus, auch wenn ich farbige Avatare bevorzuge.


----------



## Kronas (17. Januar 2010)

6/10, irgenwas gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Jigsaw puzzle (17. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Was für ein Ding aus was?^^



Egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







wieder 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (18. Januar 2010)

ein rennendes schwein joa das sint schon 5/10


----------



## Klunker (18. Januar 2010)

nettes lachen 9/10


----------



## Tade (18. Januar 2010)

freaky 8/10


----------



## Shaila (18. Januar 2010)

7/10


----------



## Tade (18. Januar 2010)

irgendwie zu unkenntlich 5/10 (wenn es eine Nachtelfe ist, gibt es nochma 5 Punkte Abzug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (19. Januar 2010)

10/10 weils ein RL-Bild ist
5/10 wenn es ein emo ist


----------



## dragon1 (19. Januar 2010)

10/10


----------



## Senkarios (19. Januar 2010)

4/10 (weil asiatische Comics nicht so das 'meine' sind) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (19. Januar 2010)

DAs erinnert mich an einen Ex - Freund und bringt mich zum lachen^^
10/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (19. Januar 2010)

5/10 Nicht so mein Ding.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (19. Januar 2010)

shy guys sind immer gut^^ 10/10


----------



## Vudis (20. Januar 2010)

tut mir leid aber das ist grad mal 1/10 wert^^


----------



## Mindadar (20. Januar 2010)

nettes anime avatar 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (21. Januar 2010)

7/10






zu meinem Avatar:
Rukia ftw^^ da steht "Make a scene and you are so dead"


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Januar 2010)

6/10 Naja...


----------



## Rexo (21. Januar 2010)

_5/10 weil es nich Bowser ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_


----------



## mookuh (21. Januar 2010)

7/10

der vorige hat mir besser gefallen :/

edit:*deleted*
edit2: eine unbekannte stimme hat zu mir gesagt ich soll den rest wegmachen


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (21. Januar 2010)

ich bekomm grad spontan lust auf was gegrilltes 8/10


----------



## Lekraan (23. Januar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> ich bekomm grad spontan lust auf was gegrilltes 8/10



3/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (29. Januar 2010)

öhm 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. Februar 2010)

*Hollow Ichigo stimme* "Iiiiichiiigo!! *Irres Lachen*! 10 von 10"


----------



## Slush (1. Februar 2010)

5/10 °_°


----------



## Rexo (3. Februar 2010)

_arrg das soll wa smit Naruto zu tuen haben wne ich richtig weis

2/10

Naurto is scheisse_


----------



## Mindadar (3. Februar 2010)

Des tier is und bleibt kul! (ja cool is falsch geschrieben)
9/10


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

Süsses Baby, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


09/10


----------



## inkomplex (3. Februar 2010)

Entweder kann ich meine Augen noch nicht richtig öffnen oder ich bin einfach blöd .. aber ich erkenne nichts! Bzw. nicht, was es darstellen soll. 'ne Person. Oder 'nen Char. .. ? Mit 'nem Vogel und 'nem Delfin auf der Schulter? Und 'nem langen Schwert!
Nunja .. 0 / 10. Tut mir leid, ehrlich! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

merkwürdiges Bild, aber lustig 5/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mal ne Grossaufnahme von meinem Ava (Sephiroth KH II)


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

fand bleach jetzt nie so toll .. 5/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> fand bleach jetzt nie so toll .. 5/10


/Lachmann steinigen
_*Euer Ruf bei der Fraktion Dragon1 hat sich um over ninethousand verrinigert*_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (3. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> /Lachmann steinigen
> _*Euer Ruf bei der Fraktion Dragon1 hat sich um over ninethousand verrinigert*_



Da du Lachmann steinigen willst, den Spruch falsch gemacht hast (hast !!!!1111 vergessen) und weil ich diese japanischen shitanimes net mag 0/10.


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Da du Lachmann steinigen willst, den Spruch falsch gemacht hast (hast !!!!1111 vergessen) und weil ich diese japanischen shitanimes net mag 0/10.




Öhm ja was soll ich dazu sagen, ich kann nix entziffern und es ist n Stern drauf 4/10


----------



## Asayur (3. Februar 2010)

In Flames Goil 09/10


----------



## dragon1 (3. Februar 2010)

9/10


pah! Banausen...wie kann man Bleach nicht moegen, und vor allem wie kann man Kenpachi Zaraki nicht moegen! Diese Blutruenstige Kampfmaschiene mit dem Spitznamen Kenny muss man einfach moegen!


----------



## Amarillo (3. Februar 2010)

schöne Zähne!

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

mhh... ansprechend ... 8,5/10


----------



## Nawato (3. Februar 2010)

Lachi du hattest schon mal bessere ^^


----------



## Ragebar (3. Februar 2010)

Schöne Flamme 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (3. Februar 2010)

Oo
7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (6. Februar 2010)

Ein geflügeltes Gesicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (6. Februar 2010)

geiler Spruch! XP 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (7. Februar 2010)

Erstmal Pause machen... 8/10


----------



## NexxLoL (7. Februar 2010)

Naja, wenn dus chon diese unsympathischen Sorbets/Shy-Guy-Typen nimmst hättest du wenigstens den weißen Hintergrund entfernen können...
Quatsch, ich finde sie lustig ^^

7/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. Februar 2010)

mh.. interessant .. 8/10


----------



## Asayur (7. Februar 2010)

Ein doppelköpfiger Rabe mit Menschengesicht auf dem Bauch....     07/10


----------



## freezex (12. Februar 2010)

6/10 das bild wär cool aber man erkennts durch die grösse halt nicht richtig.


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Februar 2010)

Ein Eisblock mit irgendetwas unidentifizierbarem innendrin^^

7/10


----------



## Minastirit (13. Februar 2010)

tot brennend und blau .. was will man mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. Februar 2010)

mhm 8/10


----------



## Nawato (15. Februar 2010)

xD 11/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

Ich mag in Flames nüch 4/10.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. Februar 2010)

Account inactive... ^^ 0/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (15. Februar 2010)

So jetzt aber^^.
Ich hab nie TMNT geguckt :O. 3/10


----------



## Dling (15. Februar 2010)

Ich weis nicht was das darstellen soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Martel (15. Februar 2010)

6/10 stehe auf so Raumdings Bilder. Aber leider etwas klein für das Forum hier. Evtl. Sollten die Rändern nicht so gestochen scharf sein.


----------



## Martel (15. Februar 2010)

Doppel Post!


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2010)

3/10 naja


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

10/10
!


----------



## dragon1 (15. Februar 2010)

OT: Hast die neuen folgen gesehn? Die armen, armen dorfbewohner die mit Richards Koerper tanzen...


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> OT: Hast die neuen folgen gesehn? Die armen, armen dorfbewohner die mit Richards Koerper tanzen...



bin noch nicht dazu gekommen 
ich guck mal wieder rein wenn ich zeit hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. Februar 2010)

is das von ner band oder so?^^ 8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. Februar 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ topic
nett ^^ 9/10


----------



## Beowulf321 (16. Februar 2010)

ahhh immortal xD dann gibs 10/10^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

9/10 witzig


----------



## DasX2007 (16. Februar 2010)

6/10


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Februar 2010)

10/10, sonst werde ich noch von deiner Gang verschlagen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## dragon1 (16. Februar 2010)

9/10


----------



## QuakeFour (16. Februar 2010)

6/10


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

4/10


----------



## Valumes (18. Februar 2010)

8/10


----------



## DasX2007 (18. Februar 2010)

10/10

Einfach nur genial die Webung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## El Homer (18. Februar 2010)

Viel zu verrückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

5/10


----------



## QuakeFour (18. Februar 2010)

passt zur Signatur schön finster 6/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Februar 2010)

3/10 Ich finde das wirkt so negativ.


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

lustiger verein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Bader1 (22. Februar 2010)

Keine Ahnung wer die sind deswegen 5/10.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Februar 2010)

WTF? Was ist das? Ich kann daraus nichts erkennen, daher 0/10.


----------



## Bader1 (22. Februar 2010)

Ein Erdmännchen oder so^^
habs gescannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Februar 2010)

süß, gescannte pelztierchen. 2/10


----------



## Bader1 (22. Februar 2010)

7/10 
gescannte Pelztierchen sind geil.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Februar 2010)

Geschmacklos 1/10


----------



## dragon1 (22. Februar 2010)

10/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (22. Februar 2010)

Mhm... 5/10 spricht mich nicht an... garnicht so...


----------



## Scharamo (22. Februar 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... 5/10 spricht mich nicht an... garnicht so...


Muss ich bei deinem leider auch sagen

6/10


----------



## seanbuddha (22. Februar 2010)

Uuuuuuups mit dem Siggithread verwechselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für dein Avatar gibts 9/10 Punkten^^ (!0/10 gäbs wenns nen Mage wär 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Vartez (22. Februar 2010)

Ihhh Emo Bildchien Oo
4/10


----------



## Rexo (23. Februar 2010)

_SSSSSSSSSCCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRUUUUUUUUUUUUBBBBBBBBBBBBBSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!
OVER 9000!!!!!!!!!!!!!! /10_


----------



## QuakeFour (23. Februar 2010)

Geht so 6/10 bin nicht so Tier freundlich. ^^


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

3/10

sieht mir sehr nach nem schreibfehler aus..


----------



## Toastbrot666 (26. Februar 2010)

6/10

manga-/animegirl xy, aber farblich schön


----------



## Neyru (26. Februar 2010)

2/10


sieht so ungepflegt aus..


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (26. Februar 2010)

Sieht irgendwie cool aus. 8/10


----------



## Nawato (27. Februar 2010)

Öhm ja wenn ich das sag werde ich gleich als krank bezeichnet aber 8/10 ^^


----------



## Edou (27. Februar 2010)

Nawato schrieb:


> Öhm ja wenn ich das sag werde ich gleich als krank bezeichnet aber 8/10 ^^



lustig =) 8/10


----------



## ShadowLuffy (28. Februar 2010)

6/10 
finde ich eigentlich ganz cool.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Februar 2010)

8/10 One Piece ist einfach geil.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Februar 2010)

Süß 8/10


----------



## Potpotom (1. März 2010)

5/10, weil es mir ein Tick zu bunt ist.


----------



## Nawato (1. März 2010)

Ganz nett 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. März 2010)

Süß, ein wenig zu langsam imho 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. März 2010)

7/10 Irgendwas daran stört mich...ich habe aber KEINE Ahnung was das ist.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> 7/10 Irgendwas daran stört mich...ich habe aber KEINE Ahnung was das ist.




Ameterasu, eine Göttin und Hauptcharakter in dem Action Adventure Okami D


----------



## ShadowLuffy (1. März 2010)

7/10
echt lustiges Bildchen wie ich finde.


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

4/10, da erkenn ich kaum was


----------



## LiangZhou (2. März 2010)

Sweet 8/10


----------



## Neyru (2. März 2010)

6/10

keine ahnung wieso, aber es erinnert mich irgendwie an "Charliieee! Let's go to candy mountain!"


----------



## Nami-Chan (3. März 2010)

10/10

süß
Sweet


----------



## worldofhordcraft (3. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Ameterasu, eine Göttin und Hauptcharakter in dem Action Adventure Okami D



Ich weiß das das Vieh aus Okami stammt. Ich meinte mit der Aussage das ich nicht weiß was mich daran stört...und ich weiß es noch immer nicht.

Emo? buh. 3/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Ich weiß das das Vieh aus Okami stammt. Ich meinte mit der Aussage das ich nicht weiß was mich daran stört...und ich weiß es noch immer nicht.
> 
> Emo? buh. 3/10



Achso

Süß! 8/10


----------



## MasterXoX (4. März 2010)

irgendwie langweillig. 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. März 2010)

Kenn ich nicht und rein ästhetisch gesehn gefällts mir nicht 3/10


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

03/10 ich mag keine bunten Hunde <.<


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2010)

Matress schrieb:


> 03/10 ich mag keine bunten Hunde <.<




Wölfe! Es ist ein Wolf!


----------



## Matress (5. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Wölfe! Es ist ein Wolf!



HundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHund
HundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHund
HundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHund
HundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHund
HundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHund
HundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHundHund


----------



## &#40845;Nami (5. März 2010)

den joker fand ich schon immer lustig 7/10 
the joker I've always found funny 7 / 10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

7/10, gefällt mir farblich. aber die figur sieht etwas seltsam aus


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Auch wenn mir Pink nicht allzu gut gefällt, finde ich das es gut gezeichnet ist. 9/10


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

9/10, total süss

aber da is au pink drin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> 9/10, total süss
> 
> aber da is au pink drin
> 
> ...



Stört mich ja auch. Leider habe ich nicht die nötigen Kenntnisse die Farbe in etwas zu ändern was mir mehr gefällt. Der Hauptgrund warum ich das genommen habe ist sowieso einfach nur General Guy.

*Mich überspringen und Neyru bewerten*


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

welche farbe hättest denn gern?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

naja .. langweilig 4/10


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

bischen fad..keine ahnung was das sein soll, ein wappen..? 3/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


^^

(mich überspringen und neyru bewerten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## 2boon4you (5. März 2010)

nicht lesen können ftw..[Varg 10/10]

6/10 sieht lieb aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Varo PFRX Wöllisch Aseutreu blutaar? welche sprache is das?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





zum ava.. 3/10..das sieht dom Varo recht ähnlich..


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> welche farbe hättest denn gern?



Blau oder Grün, womöglich Gelb/Gold

Mich überspringen und 2boon4you bewerten.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> Varo PFRX Wöllisch Aseutreu blutaar? welche sprache is das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Darf ich einen von denen benutzen?


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> Varo PFRX Wöllisch Aseutreu blutaar? welche sprache is das?



da steht varg (name der band)
was PF RX bedeuten soll weiß ich auch nicht 
dann wölfisch asentreu (motto der band, für weitere erklärung gidf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 is mir bisschen zu viel um das aufzuschreiben ... :x)
und blutaar is der album titel und eine alte folter/bestrafungs methode der wikinger :>


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Darf ich einen von denen benutzen?



klar, deswegen hab ich se ja gefärbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (5. März 2010)

Neyru schrieb:


> klar, deswegen hab ich se ja gefärbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE!!!!!! GROßARTIGE ARBEIT MEINER MEINUNG NACH!

Der Grund das ich gefragt habe ist, das ich seitdem ich in einer Arbeit eine 5- bekommen habe weil ich vergessen habe die Quelle anzugeben etwas paranoid bin wenn es darum geht, etwas zu benutzen was andere gemacht habe. Ich frag also lieber nach.


----------



## Neyru (5. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE, DANKE!!!!!! GROßARTIGE ARBEIT MEINER MEINUNG NACH!
> 
> Der Grund das ich gefragt habe ist, das ich seitdem ich in einer Arbeit eine 5- bekommen habe weil ich vergessen habe die Quelle anzugeben etwas paranoid bin wenn es darum geht, etwas zu benutzen was andere gemacht habe. Ich frag also lieber nach.



kein ding ^^'


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2010)

Immernoch süß 8/10


----------



## 2boon4you (5. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> da steht varg (name der band)
> was PF RX bedeuten soll weiß ich auch nicht


Das PF RX sind germanische Runen übersetzt heißt das WARG (mit W weil es kein V in der Runenschrift gibt)

-Mich einfach überspringen oder bewerten wie ihr wollt


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

Keine Ahnung was das darstellen soll. 
Von daher eine völlig aus der Luft gegriffene 6/10.


----------



## 2boon4you (6. März 2010)

Kremlin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was das darstellen soll.
> Von daher eine völlig aus der Luft gegriffene 6/10.


Minas Morgul Bandlogo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt:5/10 ohne leuchte Augen würds besser aus sehen find ich


----------



## dragon1 (6. März 2010)

8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. März 2010)

Woher ist der Avatar? Geb einfach mal 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (6. März 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Woher ist der Avatar? Geb einfach mal 6/10



LFG - Looking for Group, ein witziger Webcomic


8/10


----------



## Kremlin (6. März 2010)

Ganz okay. 7/10


----------



## DasX2007 (8. März 2010)

Ich mag den Film, also geb ich mal 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (9. März 2010)

Gefällt mir. 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (9. März 2010)

6/10 find ich nicht so hübsch


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

angepinselter Hund <.< 5/10


----------



## Thoor (15. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> angepinselter Hund <.< 5/10



ist das nicht das logo aus von ner watchmen figur?
7/10 :S

btw ich hab heute geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wuahahaha


----------



## LiangZhou (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ist das nicht das logo aus von ner watchmen figur?
> 7/10 :S
> 
> btw ich hab heute geburtstag
> ...




Gratulation, das erhöht meine Wertung trotzdem nicht^^ 5/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (15. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> ist das nicht das logo aus von ner watchmen figur?



japp is der smiley vom Comedian!^^


----------



## Kremlin (15. März 2010)

Irgendwie töffte. 7/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (15. März 2010)

10/10

ich liebe den joker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Slush (16. März 2010)

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (16. März 2010)

7/10 süß


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2010)

Dein avatar erinner mich an Okami.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich mag das spiel, ich mag deinen ava 8/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

8/10 Dr. House FTW!


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

4/10


wtf..


----------



## Slush (18. März 2010)

8/10


----------



## Neyru (18. März 2010)

9/10

das ding is einfach süss..


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

WAAAAAAAAAAH ich liebe deinen Avatar! 100.000.000/10 Punkten! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der ist so verdammt süss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (18. März 2010)

komisches ding <.< 7/10 ich mag komische dinge :O


----------



## Kremlin (18. März 2010)

7/10 immernoch. Hat irgendwie was.


----------



## Asayur (18. März 2010)

7/10 Joker Rules


----------



## Rexo (18. März 2010)

_Der sephiroth Boom nervt :/
5/10_


----------



## nemø (18. März 2010)

Immer wieder süß, 8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Was zur hölle ist das?! Aber ich finds iwie toll 7/10


----------



## Pethry (18. März 2010)

find ich lustig 8/10


----------



## Toastbrot666 (18. März 2010)

5/10

netter standart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Muppet auf Speed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 glaube jedenfalls das es nen Muppet ist ^^ 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Entfern das shwarze und dann gibt es mehr^^ 7/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Entfern das shwarze und dann gibt es mehr^^ 7/10



Hab deinen Ratschlag mal befolgt und es sieht besser aus - danke! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kriegst als Dank auch geheuchelte 8/10 xD


----------



## LiangZhou (19. März 2010)

Billy schrieb:


> Hab deinen Ratschlag mal befolgt und es sieht besser aus - danke!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



xD 8/10


----------



## Tokkrash (23. März 2010)

Ich bin nicht so der Animierte Avatar fan sorry LiangZhou 5/10


----------



## Kremlin (24. März 2010)

6/10 geht.


----------



## Greytemplar (24. März 2010)

Ich mag diesen Avatar^^ 8/10


----------



## Neyru (24. März 2010)

cooler ava! 10/10! /ironie off


----------



## LiangZhou (24. März 2010)

Tokkrash schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht so der Animierte Avatar fan sorry LiangZhou 5/10





^^ Jetzt sag mir was deine Signatur bedeutet! (Hab dich schonmal in nem anderem Thread gefragt, find ihn aber nicht mehr)




B2T: Süß! 9/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

bunter hund 6/10


----------



## xashija (25. März 2010)

Irrer Smiley - find ich gut 6/10


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

Netter Hamster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


8/10
mfg


----------



## Tschambalaia (25. März 2010)

Tolle Frisur xD 7/10


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

toller Käfer 9/10 xD


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

dunkel 9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (25. März 2010)

Lyua schrieb:


> dunkel 9/10




Süß 8/10


----------



## Rikkui (25. März 2010)

animiert 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Billy Eastwood (25. März 2010)

blubb 3/10


----------



## Lyua (25. März 2010)

cooler Smiley 9/10


----------



## Dweencore (25. März 2010)

cool 8/10


----------



## Slush (26. März 2010)

gimmli, HdR ! <3 allerdings nichts wirklich besonderes nur n portrait 6/10


----------



## Lyua (26. März 2010)

Sweet 8/10


----------



## Billy Eastwood (26. März 2010)

ne Trötenkatze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Lyua (26. März 2010)

ja ich hab leider aus versehen mein coolen Smiley gelöscht 9/10


----------



## Reflox (26. März 2010)

Eine Katze mit Hamme rund Lärmdingens cool 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokkrash (26. März 2010)

Ich finde des urfieh so geil Ice Age eh 10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (29. März 2010)

*4 8 15 16 23 42 /10*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (29. März 2010)

wer ist das ??bruce lee wenn ja 10/10.
Bruce lee is cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kremlin (29. März 2010)

6/10. Gimli ist cool.


----------



## Lyua (29. März 2010)

ich finde den Joker cool 9/10

ich bin noch auf der suche nach den Perfekten Avatar.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. März 2010)

So scheiße das er schon wieder cool ist 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (30. März 2010)

1/10 (Den 1 Punkt gibts dafür das es ne Animation ist) mag ich irgendwie überhaupt nicht, bwäh


----------



## The Paladin (30. März 2010)

10/10 weil es eine Katze ist, Katzen FTW

Wenn Katzen Daumen hätten wären sie die Dominante Spezies ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (31. März 2010)

10/10 Kumpel Jesus ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dogma FTW


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. April 2010)

Man erkennt nicht wirklich was O_o Oder ich bin zu doof... 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. April 2010)

Hm, nicht so 6/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. April 2010)

7/10


----------



## Lyua (2. April 2010)

9/10 cool


----------



## LiangZhou (2. April 2010)

Onionhead! 9/10


----------



## Lyua (3. April 2010)

Immer noch klasse ^^ 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. April 2010)

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. April 2010)

Che! 8/10


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2010)

9/10


----------



## Dominau (4. April 2010)

Ernie Ftw 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2010)

10/10


----------



## Lyua (4. April 2010)

cool 7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. April 2010)

Onion! 9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (7. April 2010)

7/10 immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. April 2010)

Nix besonderes, aber wenn ich zu wenig geb, wäre ich ein Rassist^^.
5/10


----------



## Kronas (8. April 2010)

ist das ein kerl mit nem bh? :O
6/10 :<


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2010)

7/10.. Ya Rly !


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. April 2010)

8/10, weil ich Techno auch net mag. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2010)

6/10

Was auch immer das ist, es macht mir angst =/


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2010)

das ist wow... 2/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (9. April 2010)

ich mag leute die scheiße gucken 8/10 ^^


----------



## Lyua (9. April 2010)

samuel l jackson oder ? ich finde den cool 9/10


----------



## Winipek (9. April 2010)

Bin nicht so der Manga - Fan...3/10


----------



## schneemaus (9. April 2010)

ROFL 10/10, auf jeden fall xD das is grandios xD


----------



## Lyua (9. April 2010)

so jetzt bleib ich erst mal bei den Bleach Avatar kann mich nicht entscheiden.

Ich finde deinen cool inredhel 9/10


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

dein findsch süß, 9/10 ^^


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

5/10 komischer brennender hund ^^


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

das ist ein XWEETOK!!!!!! xD von NEOPETS!!!! und bemalt mit dem FEUERPINSEL!!!! kein hund, ein füchschen ist das xDDDD


4/10, ich weiß nich so ganz wen das darstellen soll xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> das ist ein XWEETOK!!!!!! xD von NEOPETS!!!! und bemalt mit dem FEUERPINSEL!!!! kein hund, ein füchschen ist das xDDDD
> 
> 
> 4/10, ich weiß nich so ganz wen das darstellen soll xD



Jules Winnfield (Samuel L. Jackson) aus Pulp Fiction <.< Jetzt sag nicht du hast Pulp Fiction nicht gesehen? oO Selbst meine Mutter hat den gesehen und die guckt sonst nur Tatort! ^^

bin immernoch dagegen das man hunde anzündet 5/10 ^^


----------



## dragon1 (10. April 2010)

5/10


----------



## Winipek (11. April 2010)

irgendein grünes weibchen? vermutlich anime insiderwissen(hulks frau?) ...^^ nicht so meine welt 4/10


----------



## Soramac (11. April 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Winipek schrieb:


> irgendein grünes weibchen? vermutlich anime insiderwissen(hulks frau?) ...^^ nicht so meine welt 4/10



http://www.lfgcomic.com/page/1


8/10


----------



## Tade (15. April 2010)

9/10 Ich steh auf diesen Comicscheiß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (15. April 2010)

Irgendwie nicht so ansprechend, 6/10

PS: Kann mir wer helfen? Ich versuch schon seit ner gottverdammten Stunde meinen Ava zu ändern, jedoch bleibt das Bild an sich gleich, nur das Format wird dem neuen angepasst. Das s doch zum heulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Irgendwie nicht so ansprechend, 6/10
> 
> PS: Kann mir wer helfen? Ich versuch schon seit ner gottverdammten Stunde meinen Ava zu ändern, jedoch bleibt das Bild an sich gleich, nur das Format wird dem neuen angepasst. Das s doch zum heulen
> 
> ...



musst deinen browser cache löschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Ralevor (16. April 2010)

Yes, endlich hinbekommen, kA wo der Fehler lag.
Welchen Ava hast jetzt bewertet, Flamer oder Matrix? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (16. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Yes, endlich hinbekommen, kA wo der Fehler lag.
> Welchen Ava hast jetzt bewertet, Flamer oder Matrix?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Matrix ^^ 

immernoch 4/10 kenne das bild halt schon ewig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Dein bild macht mir angst :S
8/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich liebe das smiley xD


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Ich mag Emo Witze nicht sonderlich, von daher 1/10


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

ich mag deins aber schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

Dann zeigst Du das aber komisch - 7/10? pffft....

Ich find deins immernoch nicht gut 1/10 -okee, weil du meins magst 2/10


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Find keine besseren avatars >.<

8(/)10


----------



## Slox (16. April 2010)

2/10 

den 1. weil 0 fieß ist
den 2. weil du wenigstens einen hast


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Mein avatar is aber net gegen emos >.< da steht blos I wish my lawn was emo so it would cut itself


7/10


----------



## Slox (16. April 2010)

Allein das man das nicht lesen kann ist doch schon doof.


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

vllt is der besser

8(/)10


----------



## Winipek (16. April 2010)

och joa...^^
Finde bewegte Avatare sowieso cool.
8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. April 2010)

OVER 9000!!!!!/10 Der ist einfach nur hammer.


----------



## Ralevor (16. April 2010)

Ah, dieser Avatar erinnert mich an damals, als ich ganze Nächte mitm Super Nintendo durchgezockt hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find Shy Guys witzig, nur die Farbe von dieser Art Wagen oder so (lila) passt meiner Meinung nach irgendwie nicht so gut rein.
9/10


----------



## Tade (17. April 2010)

8/10 Uralt aber immer noch für ein Lächeln gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (18. April 2010)

10/10 
Ich bewerte RL Bilder immer mit 10


----------



## dragon1 (18. April 2010)

8/10
witzig


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 8/10
> witzig



Ich find den Untoten cooler 4/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. April 2010)

4/10
Ich mag das Vieh irgendwie nicht, schon garnicht in schwarz Oo


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. April 2010)

Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein komisches Dingsbums! Ehrlich jetzt. 2/10


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> Sieht irgendwie aus wie ein komisches Dingsbums! Ehrlich jetzt. 2/10



Du kennst ''Metroid'' nicht??! 8/10 Für diesen.
Naja, deinerseits passt Slipknot irgendwie. 9/10


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

3/10, Kann darauf nichts erkennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Hm, gut. Ich such mir nen neuen Ava 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ryuzaki Ryuk (18. April 2010)

Man kann nichts genaueres erkennen aber 4/10


----------



## Ralevor (18. April 2010)

Wie jetzt? Nur Farbflecken oder was??!
Das is doch nen Pic von Neo aus ''Matrix'', wie er in Slow-Motion ner Kugel ausweicht. Darunter stehend: OMG LAG!!
Naja, was solls.

hm.. Mirrors Edge. Geiles Spiel, jedoch als Ava nicht unbedingt das Maximum.
8/10


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

Ich finds geil 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (19. April 2010)

-


----------



## Rikkui (19. April 2010)

was hast du gegen mein ava? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1/10! HA! xD


----------



## Tade (19. April 2010)

Ich find die panisch rumlaufenden irgendwasse irgendwie ganz witzig^^ 7/10


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (19. April 2010)

0/10
Was soll das darstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (20. April 2010)

LOLer skates xDD 9(/)10


und das über dir isn kopf 8(/)10


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (20. April 2010)

10/10

Onoz... Omg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## Scharamo (20. April 2010)

sorry, aber ich kann die nicht mehr sehen...

3/10
Aber der Text war nice.


----------



## EisblockError (20. April 2010)

-


----------



## seanbuddha (20. April 2010)

AH! EIN MURLOC VON DER BLIZZCON! TÖTET IHN!

*Feuerball Cast*

0/10! Ich hasse Murlocs haben mich schon mehrmals Sterben lassen >_<


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. April 2010)

6/10


----------



## Idekoon (20. April 2010)

Slipknot macht gute Musik, 8/10


----------



## El Homer (20. April 2010)

wtf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. April 2010)

keine ahnung was das darstellen soll... ich erkenne da irgendwie nix ^^ 1/10


----------



## Rikkui (22. April 2010)

5(/)10


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

der Thread ist sinnlos, es bewerten immer die gleichen Leute immer die gleichen Avatare^^


Naja.

Man braucht halt scharfe Scheren zum Schafe Scheren


----------



## Ralevor (23. April 2010)

Wenn er sinnlos ist, warum postest du dann hier bzw. besuchst ihn überhaupt?

Back to Topic:
Hm, Naruto im Sage-Mode. Grafisch nicht übel, jedoch etwas einfallslos.
7/10


----------



## Scharamo (23. April 2010)

Ich finds nett!
9/10


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (23. April 2010)

schamane top
draenei flop 
deswegen nur 6/10


----------



## EisblockError (23. April 2010)

tut mir leid, kann da nix erkennen^^


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

8/10
Naruto ist nicht schlecht ^.-


----------



## worldofhordcraft (26. April 2010)

uh....hawt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10 

PS: 13:37 poster^


----------



## Winipek (26. April 2010)

Da seh ich nüscht ...aber gut kombiniert Watson^^
0/10


----------



## Tade (26. April 2010)

Knallig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mag ich. 8/10


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 I llike u!


----------



## Tade (27. April 2010)

Like u 2 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dein Ava nicht so...ist ganz niedlich...ich mag niedlich nur nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 7/10


----------



## Swoop (29. April 2010)

Tade dein Avatar ist ganz nett 5/10


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

5/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich find diese Bilder so süß, da gibts doch noch viel mehr von, wie heißen die denn, fällt mir nich mehr ein >.< 10/10 auf jeden Fall


----------



## Rikkui (30. April 2010)

Ich weiß net wie die heißen hab den zufällig gefunden


9/10 fuchs ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

niedlich ^^9/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Ich finds lol XD 9/10

@Rikkui: Endlich mal jemand, der erkennt, dass das ein Fuchs war XD


----------



## EisblockError (30. April 2010)

wo bitte erkennt man denn da einen fuchs xD?


7/10








Sennin Modus: Aktiviert


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

ich glaub, das war der Avatar davor ;-)

Bääh , Manga- Animequatsch 
2/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

i lold 7/10 ^^


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Und immer noch, ich mag Joker, 9/10 XD


@EisblockError: Hatte vorher n brennendes, fuchsartiges Wesen als Ava XD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. April 2010)

Inredhel schrieb:


> Und immer noch, ich mag Joker, 9/10 XD
> 
> 
> @EisblockError: Hatte vorher n brennendes, fuchsartiges Wesen als Ava XD



das war nen angezündeter hund !

3/10


----------



## schneemaus (30. April 2010)

Das war ein XWEETOK!!! Immer noch! xD


9/10


----------



## Winipek (30. April 2010)

gruselig 3/10
*macht mir fast schon angst*


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

10/10 ich find den armen Kerl putzig


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (30. April 2010)

Vincent Valentine? Immer super! 10/10


----------



## Asayur (30. April 2010)

Ich mag die beiden, die sind knuffig! 10/10


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

9/10
Ich finde das aussehen klasse nur ich hab ka woher das sein kan deswegen -1


----------



## schneemaus (1. Mai 2010)

Hübsch ^^ 10/10


----------



## Ralevor (1. Mai 2010)

Hm, kunstvoll.
9/10


----------



## Asayur (1. Mai 2010)

Ich liebe Stick-Gifs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Mai 2010)

vincent valentine > cloud, sephiroth, zack 9/10


----------



## Swoop (5. Mai 2010)

Warum so ernst? weil es der Joker ist dafür 7/10


----------



## Scharamo (5. Mai 2010)

5/10


----------



## EisblockError (5. Mai 2010)

3/10 mag sowas leider garnicht


----------



## Apuh (5. Mai 2010)

Bin zwar auch kein Manga/Anime Fan, trotzdem gibt's 7/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Mai 2010)

Muss ich verstehen, was dein Avatar darstellt? oO....4/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Mai 2010)

kopf vs. tisch war gestern xD 8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (6. Mai 2010)

hm....7/10


----------



## Winipek (6. Mai 2010)

Ich find den gut 8/10


----------



## Apuh (7. Mai 2010)

worldofhordcraft schrieb:


> Muss ich verstehen, was dein Avatar darstellt? oO....4/10



Wenn du der englischen Sprache ein wenig mächtig bist, dann wird es dir hier ganz nett beschrieben. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## seanbuddha (7. Mai 2010)

ein mysteriöses Zeichen...aber ich mags iwie 7/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2010)

Schleck, Schleck, Schleck... nichts anners kann dat Vieh.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Thoor (10. Mai 2010)

Selor schrieb:


> Schleck, Schleck, Schleck... nichts anners kann dat Vieh..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin zu jung für dein Avatar tut mir leid ich weiss nichtmal welcher Trekkie Heini das ist:< Cpt. Kirk ist der mit den Ohren oder


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Cpt. Kirk ist der mit den Ohren oder



*WTF* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



6/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich bin zu jung für dein Avatar tut mir leid ich weiss nichtmal welcher Trekkie Heini das ist:< Cpt. Kirk ist der mit den Ohren oder



Ehrlich gesagt... dazu fällt mir jetzt absolut garnichts mehr ein...

5/10
I moag den Joker nit so... ich mag Batman eigentlich überhaupt nicht.. ^^


----------



## Rexo (11. Mai 2010)

_xD

My Hair Looks Awesome xD _

10/10


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (11. Mai 2010)

Ein bisschen zu liebevoll 8/10


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2010)

2/10

Ich kann absolut garnichts erkennen... ist das ein Korken?


----------



## Rexo (12. Mai 2010)

_AWESOME!!!
10/10

Ich find deinen Ava so geil xD _


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (12. Mai 2010)

Immer noch zu fluffig und ja das warn Korken!


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (12. Mai 2010)

8/10 (und der cpt Avatar is ne 10)
btw Mein Avatar is das Zeichen der hardcore DJane Korsakoff


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (13. Mai 2010)

4/10 ... ich mag keine verniedlichungen von totenköpfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nur so btw das "b" auf meinem avatar steht für "Beatsteaks" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (13. Mai 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> nur so btw das "b" auf meinem avatar steht für "Beatsteaks"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Nett, nett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Thoor (14. Mai 2010)

Apuh schrieb:


> Nett, nett
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ist das nordische oder indische Mythologie?

8/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Mai 2010)

War nie so der Fan von Kuma =/...gebe mal eine Bewertung von 6/10.


----------



## Apuh (14. Mai 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ist das nordische oder indische Mythologie?
> 
> 8/10





Apuh schrieb:


> Wenn du der englischen Sprache ein wenig mächtig bist, dann wird es dir hier ganz nett beschrieben.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Kopf meets Wand ist zwar schon relativ alt, trotzdem gibt's ne 8/10


----------



## Moritz17 (14. Mai 2010)

ich geb mal ne 8/10


----------



## Apuh (14. Mai 2010)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> ich geb mal ne 8/10



Und ich gebe mal ne 9/10



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (14. Mai 2010)

7/10 bin nicht so der Silent Hill Fan....


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (15. Mai 2010)

8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (15. Mai 2010)

wer das teil blau wers cooler..
aber frag mich nicht warum ^^

6/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2010)

macht mit der sig sinn, finde ich aber nicht lustig oder ansprechend... 1/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Mai 2010)

awwwwww........9/10^^


----------



## Moritz17 (16. Mai 2010)

wurdest zwar schon mehrmals beurteilt aber ich geb 7/10


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (16. Mai 2010)

Moritz17 schrieb:


> wurdest zwar schon mehrmals beurteilt aber ich geb 7/10


9/10


----------



## Apuh (16. Mai 2010)

Schaut aus, als wär dein Totenkopf verknallt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
7/10


----------



## Winipek (17. Mai 2010)

hmm...schwierig ... 6/10


----------



## EisblockError (17. Mai 2010)

ganz nett 7/10


----------



## Rikkui (18. Mai 2010)

narütö 3/10


----------



## Mindadar (18. Mai 2010)

Wär hintergrund schwarz wärs ne 7/10....nun ist es leider nur eine 4/10 ^^


----------



## Rikkui (19. Mai 2010)

Warum schwarz?

7/10


----------



## Silmyiél (19. Mai 2010)

weil man dann noch weniger sehen würde aber von mir bekommste 6/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Mai 2010)

ooooooh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 2/10


----------



## Breakyou (20. Mai 2010)

4/10
Spricht mich nicht so an.


----------



## Asayur (20. Mai 2010)

04/10 irgendwie find ich es interessant, irgendwie beängstigend


----------



## Rikkui (20. Mai 2010)

5/10


----------



## Dominau (22. Mai 2010)

von mir nur ne 5 von 10.


----------



## moehrewinger (24. Mai 2010)

This will be legen... wait for it.... dary! 

Für den Bro Code gibts 10/10


----------



## Edou (24. Mai 2010)

6/10 is ok dein avatar avatar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Superanni. (24. Mai 2010)

5/10 

das einzige was da heraussticht ist der schriftzug, leider nichts.
das design ist zu undeutlich .. =/


----------



## Herzinfukked (24. Mai 2010)

10/10 weil es die grinsekatze ist und tim burton! <3


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Mai 2010)

3/10 

aha, aha, aha ...


----------



## wowfighter (25. Mai 2010)

7/10 Es sieht irgenwtie aus wie ein killerbild und ich hab angst gekriegt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (25. Mai 2010)

Ist das nicht Hannibal auf dem Bild von Menschfeind?


----------



## Asayur (25. Mai 2010)

Doch Eisi, du hast das Thema aber wiedereinmal verfehlt, setzen 6/10 Naruto *gg*


----------



## Apuh (26. Mai 2010)

lol 10/10  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

neuer Avatar :O


----------



## Bacchus (28. Mai 2010)

9/10 Ich mag Zoidberg


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Des schaut irgendwie lustig aus xD 8/10


----------



## Harloww (28. Mai 2010)

Sieht aus wie das Cover eines Indie-Pop Albums.

7/10 für das Gerät-


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie kommt der mir bekannt vor... 6/10


----------



## Tausocke (28. Mai 2010)

5/10


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Kein Ava, 0/10


----------



## Asayur (28. Mai 2010)

Hey, neuer Ava, gefällt mir 08/10


----------



## EisblockError (28. Mai 2010)

Irgendwie abstoßend ;D 3/10


----------



## schneemaus (28. Mai 2010)

Yaaaaaay ich mag den so gerne XD 10/10 xD


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Mai 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> Irgendwie abstoßend ;D 3/10



xD diese "retro" weibchens sehen alle aus als wenn sie klebrig wären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## Leikath (28. Mai 2010)

das rote auge gefällt mir ich mag das bild 10/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (1. Juni 2010)

KILL IT WITH FIRE [Eigentlich mag ich Katzen]
1/10


----------



## schneemaus (1. Juni 2010)

I-wie hat doch jeder zweite in diesem Forum das Ava in unterschiedlichen Farben oO
4/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. Juni 2010)

LOL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "schneemaus" ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha

4/10


----------



## Dracun (1. Juni 2010)

Is das nicht Hannibal Lecter?




Wenn ja gruselig 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (2. Juni 2010)

EisblockError schrieb:


> neuer Avatar :O



Was heißt neuer Avatar? Den Avatar habe ich ca. schon min. 6 Monate...
Ansonsten 7/10


----------



## EisblockError (2. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> xD diese "retro" weibchens sehen alle aus als wenn sie klebrig wären
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ich meine das erinnert mich irgendwie an Bioshok


----------



## rovdyr (3. Juni 2010)

Hail to the King, Zoidberg.

9/10


----------



## Eyatrian (3. Juni 2010)

ich liebe zwar scrubs auch aber das bild ist iwie so gar nicht mein fall. Da gibts viel lustigeres von JD


2/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. Juni 2010)

was soll das sein? o_O

egal sieht gut aus 6/10


----------



## Arosk (3. Juni 2010)

passt rein 9/10


----------



## Dracun (3. Juni 2010)

Slayer 

.. 8/10


----------



## Apuh (4. Juni 2010)

Schick, schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

silent hill? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 5/10


----------



## Breakyou (5. Juni 2010)

Kenn ich nicht.
Versteh ich nicht.
3/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (5. Juni 2010)

Breakyou schrieb:


> Kenn ich nicht.



:O

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Velvet_Revolver

8/10


----------



## Dracun (5. Juni 2010)

Awesome

10/10

Fette Wumme und T***** 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Apuh (5. Juni 2010)

Menschfeind- schrieb:


> silent hill?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Ja, so ist das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
8/10


----------



## wow!löl (5. Juni 2010)

7/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (6. Juni 2010)

geht voll ab ... ich finds cool ... oh ... ne doch nich ... 2/10


----------



## Exicoo (6. Juni 2010)

1/10


----------



## Jengor (17. Juni 2010)

Verwirrend,Merkwürdig und ein bisschen Schräg... Also perfekt 10/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Juni 2010)

5/10


----------



## Ugnar (17. Juni 2010)

Ist nicht ganz mein Ding 6/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Ugnar schrieb:


> _Ist nicht ganz mein Ding* 4/10*_



Danke das du mir die Antwort bereits vorgelegt hast :>


----------



## EisblockError (19. Juni 2010)

cooles spiel 7/10


----------



## Exicoo (19. Juni 2010)

8/10


----------



## Ugnar (20. Juni 2010)

6/10


----------



## Scharamo (20. Juni 2010)

6/10


----------



## Dracun (21. Juni 2010)

5/10

mag kein WoW (mehr) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (25. Juni 2010)

keinebeschreibungvorhanden/10

ich weiss nicht dein Avatar... Man kanns nicht bewerten... gruselig....


----------



## Eier raider (25. Juni 2010)

10/10
weils so geil is


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (25. Juni 2010)

2/10


----------



## spaten (26. Juni 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> 2/10


gute selbsteinschätzung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilbie (27. Juni 2010)

7/10


----------



## EisblockError (27. Juni 2010)

4/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (28. Juni 2010)

9/10


----------



## Dominau (28. Juni 2010)

7/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (30. Juni 2010)

was soll das darstellen? ^^ 4/10


----------



## Reflox (3. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> was soll das darstellen?



5/10


----------



## Rhokan (11. Juli 2010)

blödes format 4/10


----------



## Maxiking456 (11. Juli 2010)

5/10


----------



## Healor (14. Juli 2010)

47 kommt immer gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



7/10


----------



## Kronas (14. Juli 2010)

7/10, keine ahnung, was das ist, aber egal! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juli 2010)

FAIL -.- falscher Thread

Der Avatar...hmmm....6/10


----------



## Nebola (16. Juli 2010)

2/10


----------



## EspCap (17. Juli 2010)

Yarr! 10/10.


----------



## spaten (17. Juli 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

8/10

Yea


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (18. Juli 2010)

hund 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Velvet-Revolver schrieb:


> hund 4/10



Wolf, Wolf!!!

7/10


----------



## EisblockError (18. Juli 2010)

find ich irgendwie nicht so 3/10 :/


----------



## LiangZhou (18. Juli 2010)

Gut 8/10


----------



## Ellesmere (19. Juli 2010)

Bewegte Bilder find ich nett 
8/10


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (19. Juli 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Bewegte Bilder find ich nett
> 8/10


8/10
LiangZhous avatar ist ne 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (19. Juli 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> 8/10
> LiangZhous avatar ist ne 10/10





Danke ;D

Ich mag DJ Korsakoff 8/10


----------



## Onico (20. Juli 2010)

ich mag auch bewegte bunte Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 9/10


----------



## Reflox (20. Juli 2010)

10/10 
Ich finde das Priester T-Shirt einfach klasse!


----------



## genenesis12 (20. Juli 2010)

5/10 stehe nicht so auf orkse


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (20. Juli 2010)

7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Juli 2010)

8/10 wenn es das ist was ich vermute


----------



## worldofhordcraft (21. Juli 2010)

Sieht ganz cool aus 7/10


----------



## Mr. Susi (21. Juli 2010)

Haha ich liebe solche Bilder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 10/10


----------



## Onico (21. Juli 2010)

10/10 dafür würde ich (vielleicht) sogar meinen Preister Ava opfern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2010)

Das Priesterbild ist mit Abstand das allerbeste. Stells aber frei, der schwarze Hintergrund ist nicht so schön. 9/10


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

Ich weiß nicht so wirklich was ich sagen soll!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
4/10


----------



## worldofhordcraft (22. Juli 2010)

Kein wirklicher Bleach-Fan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 4/10


----------



## Imbads (22. Juli 2010)

So geht's mir oft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (22. Juli 2010)

Imbads schrieb:


> So geht's mir oft. 6/10




Schiffer, der sagt sogar mir etwas


----------



## Imbads (23. Juli 2010)

Sehr bunt muss ich sagen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
5/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (23. Juli 2010)

8/10 sieht cool aus ... woher stammt das bild?


----------



## LiangZhou (23. Juli 2010)

Ist ein Charakter aus dem Manga Bleach


Immernoch 8/10


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. Juli 2010)

10/10 sieht sehr geil aus.
Btw Velvet Revolver gibts für die Maske irgend ne bedeutung hab die schon mehrmals auf Bildern und bei Lynx&Kemo (dnb) gesehen


----------



## Imbads (26. Juli 2010)

Kreativ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (27. Juli 2010)

6/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (28. Juli 2010)

hab dir ne pm geschrieben @ Hellraiser0811

4/10 again ^^


----------



## Yadiz (28. Juli 2010)

[font=arial, sans-serif]Che Guevara mit einer V wie Vendetta Maske 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]
[font=arial, sans-serif]8/10[/font]


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Krümelmonster!!! --> 10/10


----------



## Budyguard (28. Juli 2010)

2/10 Weilsn Ally ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Petersburg (28. Juli 2010)

Autsch... 7/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dweencore (28. Juli 2010)

5/10 weil och nicht gnau erkenne was das ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Juli 2010)

Schamy1 schrieb:


> 5/10 weil och nicht gnau erkenne was das ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Charakter aus Black Rock Shooter

BTT: 7/10


----------



## Krügerl (28. Juli 2010)

Buuunt. Froooh. Haaa. --> 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (29. Juli 2010)

Zwerg ihhhhhh 5/10

PS: Ich bin Hordler


----------



## schneemaus (30. Juli 2010)

Seh ich das richtig, dass das der Wolf aus Okami ist? Wenn ja 10/10 ich LIEBE dieses Spiel, sehr innovativ, find ich =)


----------



## dragon1 (31. Juli 2010)

erkenne nicht was es ist...  neutrale 5/10


----------



## Reo_MC (31. Juli 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erkenne nicht was es ist...  neutrale 5/10



Das ist ein Beuteltropf, hoffe ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu deinem Avatar:

42.

5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

7/10

@schneemaus

Ohja, ein wirklich großartiges Spiel mit toller Musik und wunderschöner Grafik


----------



## Edou (1. August 2010)

Och joa, sieht nett aus: 8/10 =)


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Meine magischen Kräftte sagen mir...das dein Avatar Drew McIntyre ist....

Wenn ich meine Kräfte benutzen musste heißt es, dass es zu klein ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

9/10


----------



## PKMN (1. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> 9/10



7/10
 Maiden halt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> erkenne nicht was es ist... neutrale 5/10



Also ich finde, dass es eine Infusion ist, sieht man. Dass es dunkelbraun ist, auch. Und dass oben das grüne Starbucks-Zeichen ist, auch. Und der Rest dürfte sich von selbst erklären 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Misty, heißt die nicht so? Lang lang ist's her. 6/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. August 2010)

AAAAHH...


10/10 xD Kaffeeinfusion <3


----------



## schneemaus (1. August 2010)

XD Sorry, ist wohl ein bisschen klein geraten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ähm... Ich erkenn nicht, was das ist, aber Schwarz und Blau sind coole Farben, ich mag den Mond und ich mag Bäume, 8/10...


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (1. August 2010)

6/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (1. August 2010)

Größer und 10/10 so reichts nur für 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Paladin (1. August 2010)

Ist ein DS spiel, oder? 8/10


----------



## dragon1 (2. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> XD Sorry, ist wohl ein bisschen klein geraten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



http://www.metalstorm.net/images/fun/big/239



@ topic 8/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (3. August 2010)

5/10


----------



## schneemaus (3. August 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ist ein DS spiel, oder? 8/10



Okami ist ein Playstation2-Spiel, für den DS könnten se's aber auch mal rausbringen *seufz* Ich hab auch immer noch die Hoffnung, dass das neue Lufia, wenn's in den USA erscheint, auch hier irgendwann erscheint *seufz*

BTT:
6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. August 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Okami ist ein Playstation2-Spiel, für den DS könnten se's aber auch mal rausbringen *seufz* Ich hab auch immer noch die Hoffnung, dass das neue Lufia, wenn's in den USA erscheint, auch hier irgendwann erscheint *seufz*
> 
> BTT:
> 6/10





Okami erschien für PS2. Dann kam ein Remake für Wii und Okamiden, der DS Ableger ist bereits angekündigt, in Entwicklung und dürfte noch dieses Jahr erscheinen.


----------



## pharcyde (3. August 2010)

Es bewegt sich :O 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

pharcyde schrieb:


> Es bewegt sich :O 10/10





Süß^^


0/10 da nichts da


----------



## Dracun (4. August 2010)

9/10

nice .. einfach nur NICE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (4. August 2010)

9/10

süß...einfach nur SÜß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (4. August 2010)

woher kenn ich das? 8/10


----------



## Dominau (4. August 2010)

7/10
Weil ich erster "Slayer" gelesen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LiangZhou (5. August 2010)

3/10



@ Rhokan

Ist Ameterasu aus Okami 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

6/10 weils schon lange dasselbe ist ;D


----------



## Dweencore (5. August 2010)

9/10Nice,aber irgenwas fehlt^^


----------



## Thoor (5. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> 9/10Nice,aber irgenwas fehlt^^



Hochschalten weil sonst der Motor gleisch schlappmacht :-P

8/10 ich mag Zwerge und Herr Gimli ist DER zwerg!


----------



## LiangZhou (11. August 2010)

8/10


----------



## Mindadar (11. August 2010)

Und er rennt und rennt und rennt...kommt der auch i-wann ma an? 
5/10


----------



## Arosk (18. August 2010)

Real Bilder als Ava sind doof 5/10


----------



## Dweencore (18. August 2010)

8/10 da neu und schön.


----------



## dragon1 (19. August 2010)

9/10, herr Zwerg


----------



## Viper117 (19. August 2010)

8/10 hat was ^^


----------



## Dominau (19. August 2010)

schöööön *_* 8/10


----------



## TheEwanie (21. August 2010)

Ähh....WTF?!


3/10


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Syr 3/10


----------



## Dominau (21. August 2010)

God of war? wenn ja, 7/10.


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

Jo, ist God of War
6/10


----------



## dragon1 (21. August 2010)

auch von mir 7/10


----------



## Dweencore (21. August 2010)

10/10


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

10/10


----------



## Reflox (23. August 2010)

Hm immer noch der gleiche Zwerg 8/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (24. August 2010)

Hmmm 7/10 irgendwie mittel...


----------



## Dweencore (24. August 2010)

Dweencore schrieb:


> 10/10


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

GoW Fail : /

5/10


----------



## MegaKlops (25. August 2010)

8/10

Gut mit Lichteffekten gearbeitet, dadurch wirkt das aber so düster und depressiv D:


----------



## mastergamer (25. August 2010)

7/10, weil Ich nicht erkennen kann, um welches Tier es sich handelt. :/


----------



## MegaKlops (25. August 2010)

8/10 - tanzende .gif-Animationen sind immer toll.


((und kann leider auch nich sagen was das is. Bisher konnte noch niemand erkennen, was das Vieh is und ob es das in Wirklichkeit überhaupt gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2010)

Ist das ein Maskierter in der Badewanne mit einer Flasche und einem Glas Sekt?
Interessant...
8//10


----------



## Ellesmere (25. August 2010)

Ich find das sieht aus wie ein Pavian...also der Avatar dadrüber^^

@Dragon

9/10 hübsche Farben


----------



## mmeCeliné (25. August 2010)

8/10 
Ich mag gifs :'D


----------



## Dweencore (25. August 2010)

> GoW Fail : /
> 
> 5/10


Es gibt wirklich Menschen die God of War nicht mögen
Ich dachte immer dass sei ein Mythos

7/10


----------



## Tilbie (25. August 2010)

10/10
GoW is geil!


----------



## Grüne Brille (25. August 2010)

lol^^
9/10 sieht lutig aus, aus welchem film ist das? :>


----------



## dragon1 (25. August 2010)

Es ist einfach Brillig 10/10


----------



## Krügerl (26. August 2010)

9/10


----------



## MasterXoX (29. August 2010)

5/10
langweillig.


----------



## Cathan (31. August 2010)

8/10


----------



## dragon1 (1. September 2010)

9/10


Schon lustig wie gut das gesicht eines Mordenden Irren Wissenschaftlers aus einem Computerspiel ankommt xD


----------



## Cathan (1. September 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Schon lustig wie gut das gesicht eines Mordenden Irren Wissenschaftlers aus einem Computerspiel ankommt xD


Aus welchem Spiel ist der Avatar?


----------



## Dweencore (2. September 2010)

Cathan schrieb:


> Aus welchem Spiel ist der Avatar?


League of Legends


----------



## Deck5 (2. September 2010)

bewertet mal meinen avatar


----------



## Reflox (2. September 2010)

3/10 Scheiss Format :/


----------



## Surando (5. September 2010)

Da keins vorhanden ist sage ich mal einfach 0/10.


----------



## Edou (5. September 2010)

Naja 7/10


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2010)

Sieht gut aus 9/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (6. September 2010)

so sieht dragon also in echt aus .. 
nein,spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sieht doch mal wie ein lustiger geselle aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 8/10


----------



## Medmius (6. September 2010)

10/10 für Thrash Metal
7/10 für Deströyer 666


----------



## dragon1 (6. September 2010)

DER schrieb:


> so sieht dragon also in echt aus ..


Die Frisur stimmt schon xD


1/10 ich halte nichts von HTF 
(ist es doch oder)


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Is verrückt genau wie ich 10/10


----------



## bkeleanor (7. September 2010)

sieht gut aus...10/10


----------



## Reflox (7. September 2010)

Surando schrieb:


> Da keins vorhanden ist sage ich mal einfach 0/10.



Ich glaube du kannst es einfach nicht anzeigen. :

9/10 Sieht toll aus/


----------



## Breakyou (7. September 2010)

8/10

sieht gut aus


----------



## Dling (7. September 2010)

Irgendwie Lahm

2/10


----------



## Tragoile (12. September 2010)

5/10
haut mich nicht vom Hocker


----------



## Breakyou (12. September 2010)

10/10
Einfach, simpel, genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gurzjil_ (13. September 2010)

Ich mags 9/10


----------



## Grimmbaz (13. September 2010)

8/10 was anderes... mag ich...


----------



## mumba (14. September 2010)

hm er hat keine


----------



## Gurzjil_ (14. September 2010)

Augenzerstörer xD 

7/10


----------



## b1sh0p (14. September 2010)

Hm, ich erkenns nicht, was es sein soll und es haut mich auch net vom Hocker

3/10


----------



## Agabig (14. September 2010)

Blaues auge hmm geht so 3/10
Mfg Aga


----------



## Ellesmere (14. September 2010)

hmm...nicht sooo spannend 4/10


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

Mir ist dein Avatar doch sehr sympathisch. 
(nicht das ich sowas tun würde... außer meine Freundin steht drauf... xD).
Hab aber auch erst was anderes unter dem Mantel erwartet.
...jetzt fühl ich mich wieder so versaut, dabei meint dein Avatar ja eigentlich was anderes.
ist gewissermaßen eine Fangfrage/Falle gewesen, deswegen 9/10 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Surando (14. September 2010)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> hmm...nicht sooo spannend 4/10



lch finde deinen Avatar sehr gut, hab sowas auch einmal bei meinen Freunden gemacht. Wir wollten gerade unsere Badehosen anziehen und da wir alle im selben Raum sind sieht man einander nackt wenn man kein Tuch hat. lch hatte eins, aber ich habe vorgegeben keins zu haben damit der Streich auch richtig funktioniert. lch hab gesagt ich würde euch Mal zeigen wollen wie ich ohne Anziesachen aussehe und habe den Mantel den ich gerade angezogen hatte ausgezogen, da war aber nicht mein Oberkörper und der untere Teil zu sehen, sondern ein langes T-Schirt bis zum Knie von mir und meinem Bruder gemacht wo steht "Just a Joke Baby..!". Die Schrift sieht zwar kacke aus weil ichs geschrieben habe, aber ok. Hehehe. Und ich gebe meinem Vorposter 5/10. Eine Person in einem roten Raum is nix spannendes und wenn das Bild noch mehr oder was anderes enthält, tut mir leid aber ich hab das Bild nur kurz gesehen. Wollte mit dem Beitrag eher das Bild vom Vorvorposter kommentieren.


----------



## Kuya (15. September 2010)

Surando schrieb:


> Und ich gebe meinem Vorposter 5/10. Eine Person in einem roten Raum is nix spannendes und wenn das Bild noch mehr oder was anderes enthält, tut mir leid aber ich hab das Bild nur kurz gesehen. Wollte mit dem Beitrag eher das Bild vom Vorvorposter kommentieren.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... deine Aussage verletzt meine Gefühle. (^^)
Es sieht mir vom RL her nicht nur treffend ähnlich (von der Frisur sehr ähnlich, aber längere Haare, aber das Gesicht trifft mich zu 9/10), und es Spiegelt meine Seele so treffend wieder, wie nichts was ich sonst jemals gefunden habe, oder jemals werde.
Als ich es damals fand, war ich total fasziniert und regelrecht gerührt davon. Seither befindet es sich im selben Ordner, in dem auch meine richtigen Fotos sind, als quasi "Karikatur" meiner selbst,
und ist mein Avatar auf Lebenszeit.
hier poste ich es mal in groß.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Agabig (15. September 2010)

Auf jeden fall kein Schlechtes Avatar 8/10!


----------



## Agabig (15. September 2010)

Auf jeden fall kein Schlechtes Avatar 8/10!oO sry für doppelpost


----------



## Beowulf321 (15. September 2010)

mhm 7/10


----------



## Apuh (17. September 2010)

6/10


----------



## Sunyo (18. September 2010)

4/10


----------



## Ellesmere (18. September 2010)

lustig^^
8/10


----------



## Aeonflu-X (20. September 2010)

4/10


----------



## ego1899 (21. September 2010)

4/ 100  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Breakyou (21. September 2010)

2/10 :/

Ich weiß nicht obs verboten ist aber hier mein Neuer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ellesmere (21. September 2010)

Warum sollte das verboten sein ?! Wegen "Sluts"? Da hab ich hier schon schlimmeres gelesen...
Trotzdem nicht meins


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

4/10


----------



## Lethior (21. September 2010)

Ist lustig, gefällt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9/10


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (21. September 2010)

8/10 Mario regelt!


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (1. Oktober 2010)

Geht. 6/10


----------



## schneemaus (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich versteh diesen Hype um dieses FUUUUUU-Gedönse niich. Schlecht gezeichnet, die ersten paar, die ich gesehen hab, fand ich noch lustig, mittlerweile find ich's nur noch... Na ja, lahm oO Ausgelutscht halt oO 4/10


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

schneemaus schrieb:


> Ich versteh diesen Hype um dieses FUUUUUU-Gedönse niich. Schlecht gezeichnet, die ersten paar, die ich gesehen hab, fand ich noch lustig, mittlerweile find ich's nur noch... Na ja, lahm oO Ausgelutscht halt oO 4/10



Wie kann man FUUUU- comics nicht mögen !?

6/10


----------



## Dling (2. Oktober 2010)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wie kann man FUUUU- comics nicht mögen !?
> 
> 6/10



Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden oder?^^

7/10
edti: Wtf Haggelo ich hab auf die Bildchen in deiner Sig geklickt und schwup kommt ne Meldung "Angrif auf Pc abgewehrt"


----------



## Sunyo (2. Oktober 2010)

Hat was. 6/10


----------



## Haggelo (2. Oktober 2010)

Dling schrieb:


> Geschmäcker sind nun mal verschieden oder?^^
> 
> 7/10
> edti: Wtf Haggelo ich hab auf die Bildchen in deiner Sig geklickt und schwup kommt ne Meldung "Angrif auf Pc abgewehrt"



Lol ? 

über mir 9/10


----------



## Reflox (2. Oktober 2010)

8/10 Sieht... anderst aus^^ Unbeschreiblich eben...


----------



## Selor Kiith (2. Oktober 2010)

Orkse...

6/10


----------



## Varkgorim (4. Oktober 2010)

Command & Conquer, mehr glaub ich muss ich nicht sagen!  

8/10


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2010)

Schick. 7/10


----------



## Dracun (4. Oktober 2010)

8/10

sieht süß aus


----------



## schneemaus (4. Oktober 2010)

Is das deiner? Nä is der niedlich ^^ 10/10 weil Kinderbilder toll sind ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (4. Oktober 2010)

Varkgorim schrieb:


> Command & Conquer, mehr glaub ich muss ich nicht sagen!
> 
> 8/10



Halo Wars, MJOLNIR MK.IV Helm aber ja, das Motiv erinnert stark an eines der Cover von C&C 

über mir...


IIIIIH


----------



## Dracun (5. Oktober 2010)

7/10 weil es der Master Chief ist 3 Punkte abzug weil du deinem Kirk ava untreu geworden bist ... *schäm dich* 



schneemaus schrieb:


> Is das deiner? Nä is der niedlich ^^ 10/10 weil Kinderbilder toll sind ^^



Jap meiner 3 Jahre alt  Auch genannt Dracun's Sohn


----------



## Multiverres (7. Oktober 2010)

10/10 Weil ich Kinderbilder mag.


----------



## Rhokan (7. Oktober 2010)

7/10 nervt n bissl


----------



## Olliruh (7. Oktober 2010)

8/10 nicht machen gets shit done legal


----------



## Mäuserich (8. Oktober 2010)

3/10
irgend ein Typ der mir nichts sagt... Aber immerhin verursacht er keinen Augenkrebs ^^


----------



## Ellesmere (8. Oktober 2010)

Alwin ? Von den Chippmonks (werden die so geschrieben ? oO)
Niedlich 
8/10


----------



## MasterXoX (8. Oktober 2010)

8/10 ^^


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> 3/10
> irgend ein Typ der mir nichts sagt... Aber immerhin verursacht er keinen Augenkrebs ^^



das ist travis pastrana *__*
der erste mann der einen duoble backflip geschafft hat


----------



## seanbuddha (8. Oktober 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> das ist travis pastrana *__*
> der erste mann der einen duoble backflip geschafft hat



TRAVIS! Ich guck nit umsost immer Nitrocirus, Letztens ers mitm Kumpel dem Film von ihm geshen. Demons iwas hiess er, Name vergessen. 

BTT: 10/10


----------



## schneemaus (8. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß immer noch nicht genau, was das ist. Und haben das nicht mehrere User hier in unterschiedlichen Farben? Süß aussehen tut's aber. 8/10

Tante Edith hat einen Kommafehler korrigiert...


----------



## Olliruh (8. Oktober 2010)

ach du das hatten wir ja schon soooooo oft


----------



## Rexo (9. Oktober 2010)

_N Foto 5/10

*schlafen geht*_


----------



## Tounho (12. Oktober 2010)

süß 10/10


----------



## Blut und Donner (12. Oktober 2010)

7/10


----------



## MasterXoX (13. Oktober 2010)

3/10


----------



## Creeb (15. Oktober 2010)

2/10 ich finde die Signatur viel besser=)


----------



## Ellesmere (15. Oktober 2010)

hmm...Karton ...hmm 2/10, weils mir halt nüscht sagt ...


----------



## Mäuserich (15. Oktober 2010)

Anzüglich... oh doch nicht 

4/10 weil mir die künstlerische Umsetzung nicht zusagt, die Idee aber ganz nett ist.


----------



## Tionn (17. Oktober 2010)

Alvin! 

5/10

und ich verkneif es mir... ah.... ahhh... doch nicht!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=rAR0aTDMIws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Olliruh (17. Oktober 2010)

Gaara? öh 8/10


----------



## Gfiti (17. Oktober 2010)

8/10 Für die Brille ;D


----------



## TheEwanie (17. Oktober 2010)

Boah, wie Süüüüüß.... 9/10


----------



## Mäuserich (18. Oktober 2010)

Wer cheatet bringt sich nur selbst um den Spielspass und vermiesst ihn anderen, von daher 10/10 für die Aussage, 6/10 weils sich dreht und mich kirre macht ^^ -> Schnitt 8/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (18. Oktober 2010)

Fand den davor, mit der Maus und dem Schlüssel besser^^
daher nur 7/10 :S


----------



## Mareike80 (22. Oktober 2010)

süsser knuffi Hund 7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (29. Oktober 2010)

Dass es immer wieder neustartet und nicht fließend übergeht find ich iwie mist...^^ 5/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. Oktober 2010)

10/10


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

ENRAGE !!! 
10/10


----------



## Olliruh (29. Oktober 2010)

DER schrieb:


> 10/10



sry hab auch den bewertet
dein ist die mexikanische drogenkatell spinne die 1Bein im blutigen Drogenkrieg in Mexiko verloren hat und das andere wurd ihr bei einem Folter-Verhör in einer italenischen Pizzaküche in New York China Town abgeschnitte.
Gestanden hat sie trotzdem nicht weil sie wußte was die Drogen-War Lords mit ihr anstellen würden...


----------



## Gfiti (29. Oktober 2010)

7/10


----------



## Reflox (29. Oktober 2010)

Uralt, aber immernoch super. 9/10


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

Macht mir Angst  



spaß 

8/10


----------



## DER Lachmann (31. Oktober 2010)

\o/ 10/10


----------



## Firun (31. Oktober 2010)

9/10  ;-)

und jetzt will ich keinen Mist lesen


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

n1n1 9/10 *zitter*
es gibt viel viel häßlichere menschen auf diesem planeten


----------



## Haggelo (31. Oktober 2010)

9,999999888799/10 


hihi 





da fehlt der Hut


----------



## Olliruh (31. Oktober 2010)

10/10
wo du recht hast 

special ops bunny see you everywhere


----------



## Beowulf321 (2. November 2010)

10/10^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (7. November 2010)

sollte man wirklich nicht machen
7/10


----------



## Grüne Brille (7. November 2010)

Endlich eine Spinne mit 8 beinen UND Hut!
Aber es ist nicht mehr die süße Spinne 
deshalb nur 9.5/10 ;>


----------



## Shaila (7. November 2010)

6/10


----------



## Gfiti (7. November 2010)

9/10  Bisschen klein geraten, daher einen Punkt Abzug. ;D


----------



## Beowulf321 (9. November 2010)

8/10^^


----------



## Norica (12. November 2010)

ja hm nich nach meinem Geschmack 
4/10






ps: ja das auf dem ava bin ich also nix falsches sagen


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (12. November 2010)

du hast keine nase :O 5/10


----------



## Luminesce (13. November 2010)

5/10


----------



## Olliruh (13. November 2010)

was soll das sein =O

öh 5/10 ?


----------



## Shaila (14. November 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> was soll das sein =O
> 
> öh 5/10 ?


----------



## Norica (14. November 2010)

yay ich mag das bild 
9/10


1 minus weil so klein


----------



## Euphemia (14. November 2010)

8/10, das Foto ist etwas klein geraten zwischen den schwarzen Balken, aber ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## Olliruh (14. November 2010)

7/10 ... ich frag mal nicht was das da an den fingern ist


----------



## Beowulf321 (14. November 2010)

Weiß net mehr wie hoch ich letztes mal bewertet habe aber 8/10^^


----------



## Winipek (15. November 2010)

Nö...nicht so meins ...4/10


----------



## d2wap (15. November 2010)

Mein Vorposter hat einen netten, animierten Avatar. 9/10

Bin ich mal gespannt, wie ihr meinen (neuen) Avatar bewertet


----------



## Sh1k4ri (15. November 2010)

Rexo kriegt ne 8/10


----------



## Dabow (17. November 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]
*Sh1k4ri*


bekommt ne 7/10 von mir - weil ich angst bekomm von solchen Bildern[/font]


----------



## Dling (17. November 2010)

7/10


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (19. November 2010)

4/10


----------



## seanbuddha (19. November 2010)

1/10
Ich hasse Niveaulosen kram ^^


----------



## Euphemia (19. November 2010)

10/10 das ist echt putzig^^


----------



## Ellesmere (19. November 2010)

Mangamädels mag ich nicht =/

2/10


----------



## Reflox (20. November 2010)

ALt und immernoch gut 9/10


----------



## Mäuserich (23. November 2010)

*BRAIIINSSS...*

Kann man damit gross falsch liegen?! 9/10 weil die Kettensäge fehlt ^^


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. November 2010)

Endlich mal ein Avatar der garantiert nie kopiert wird (höchstens aus Trotz) 2/10 für die vermeintliche Eigenleistung.

Und wer _Watchmen_ nie gesehen hat, brauch meinen gar nich erst bewerten.


----------



## Dling (23. November 2010)

Ich hab ihn nie gesehn, aber der Avatar is lahm sry 1/10


----------



## schneemaus (23. November 2010)

Wasn das? 2/10, gefällt mir nich.


----------



## Mäuserich (25. November 2010)

Jemand mit nem Nintendo-Ava kann kein schlechter Mensch sein!
8/10 für guten Geschmack


----------



## Edou (14. Dezember 2010)

Najo, geht so. 7/10


----------



## Olliruh (14. Dezember 2010)

Nexus lutscht 

Nein spaß :3
mh 8/10


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (15. Dezember 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein Typ, der auf der Toilette hockt und sich dabei diverse Drogen einflößt. 2/10


----------



## Wolfmania (15. Dezember 2010)

hab Watchmen auf BluRay und finde den Avatar trotzdem net so gut 3/10


----------



## Olliruh (15. Dezember 2010)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Typ, der auf der Toilette hockt und sich dabei diverse Drogen einflößt. 2/10



es ist ein typ der aufem Ball sitzt ne Pulle Bier trinkt & mit ner Vuvuzela hantiert 

btt : 5/10

wovon war das nochmal das logo ?


----------



## Wolfmania (16. Dezember 2010)

Olliruh schrieb:


> wovon war das nochmal das logo ?



Star Trek...

5/10 aber der Zusatz mit S04 = 0/10 ...


----------



## sympathisant (16. Dezember 2010)

mhhh. finds etwas einfallslos, stratrek mag ich sowieso nicht ... 3/10


----------



## Euphemia (16. Dezember 2010)

3/10 ich begreife nicht ganz was es ist o.O; Blumenstrauss werfender Mann, oder ich bin einfach zu doof dafür^^


----------



## LiangZhou (21. Dezember 2010)

Euphemia schrieb:


> 3/10 ich begreife nicht ganz was es ist o.O; Blumenstrauss werfender Mann, oder ich bin einfach zu doof dafür^^





Im Original wirft der Mann einen Molotov-Cocktail, das ist afaik die Version des britischen Stencil-Graffitti Künstlers Banksy der politische Misstände kritisiert und karikatisiert

&#8364;: Google sagt karikaturisisert ;3


B2T: Hübsh 9/19


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (21. Dezember 2010)

Ein Rebell, wie... Naja, finde Avatare bestehend aus Schrift langweilig. 2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (24. Dezember 2010)

Süße Katze 7/10


----------



## Mäuserich (27. Dezember 2010)

Schöne Schriftart, hat mir aber zu wenig Wiedererkennungswert -> 4/10


----------



## Reflox (28. Dezember 2010)

öhm naja, ich find das jetzt nicht so schön 4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (28. Dezember 2010)

Wems gefällt 6/10


----------



## Luminesce (29. Dezember 2010)

7/10 echt schön...


----------



## Sh1k4ri (30. Dezember 2010)

Foxxxyyy 8/10


----------



## Mäuserich (30. Dezember 2010)

Extrem cool: 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (30. Dezember 2010)

Mäuserich schrieb:


> Extrem cool: 10/10





Was ist das? Ne Katze? Ein Nagetier? Daniela Katzenberger? 5/10 :x


----------



## Rhokan (31. Dezember 2010)

mh 7/10 fällt mir nich wirklich was zu ein


----------



## Petersburg (31. Dezember 2010)

Rhokan schrieb:


> mh 7/10 fällt mir nich wirklich was zu ein



iiiiih 2/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2011)

7/10 Sephiroth?


----------



## LoLTroll (1. Januar 2011)

Schöne Zeichnung.

Wenn nicht selbst gezeichnet : 7/10
Wenn selbst gezeichnet: 10/10


----------



## Olliruh (1. Januar 2011)

South Park Troll xD

7/10


----------



## LiangZhou (1. Januar 2011)

@LoLTroll

Leider nicht selbstgezeichnet ;3





B2T: ich erkenne nicht was es darstellen soll x/10


----------



## Bananacat (2. Januar 2011)

so lala^^


----------



## LiangZhou (2. Januar 2011)

Bananacat schrieb:


> so lala^^





VErgiss die Punkte nicht ;3


0/10 Da nicht vorhanden


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2011)

9/10

Hübsch.


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (2. Januar 2011)

Coole Harre! 9/10


----------



## Humpelpumpel (2. Januar 2011)

Apple!

9,5/10


----------



## Edou (3. Januar 2011)

Der HumpelpumpelPunker bekommt natürlich 10/10
Einfach kewles Pic. :>


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (3. Januar 2011)

Wieder nur Schrift.. 2/10. Dabei bleibt der Hingrund (Wrestling) unbeachtet - sonst wär die Bewertung sogar negativ.


----------



## Dling (3. Januar 2011)

laaanngweiilligg 2/10


----------



## Reflox (4. Januar 2011)

mh naja... 6/10


----------



## LiangZhou (4. Januar 2011)

Echsenmensch huh? 6/10


----------



## Doktor Apfel  (5. Januar 2011)

Ich fühl mich beobachtet 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

Bisserl klein imo 7/10


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Januar 2011)

wie heißt sie...? 8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. Januar 2011)

Trekkie huh? 7/10


Klick!


----------



## Topfkopf (5. Januar 2011)

Eigentlich nich mein Typ, aber hey, Ti****- Bonus, also 8/10


----------



## Petersburg (6. Januar 2011)

Topfkopf schrieb:


> Eigentlich nich mein Typ, aber hey, Ti****- Bonus, also 8/10



Also mir gefällts 9/10


----------



## Kuya (8. Januar 2011)

Gefällt mir auch, hat immerhin meine Frisur, muss mir Gefallen. 10/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Januar 2011)

8/10


Wuuuhh BÖSE


----------



## Dling (10. Januar 2011)

lahm 

3/10


----------



## Zroxx (17. Januar 2011)

3/10 

Ich kann Ninjas nicht leiden


----------



## Dling (18. Januar 2011)

Zroxx schrieb:


> 3/10
> 
> Ich kann Ninjas nicht leiden



Das is Metal Gear Solid nur so nebenbei


----------



## Reflox (19. Januar 2011)

Ich kann Metal Gear Solid nicht leiden. 0/10. ^^


----------



## Mäuserich (20. Januar 2011)

Sehe ich da Minecraft?!

Irgendwie ist mir das Spiel zu hässlich obwohl ich eigendlich auf (2D) Pixel-Grafik stehe.

3/10 weil das Teil da für Minecraft Verhälnisse ganz nett ausschaut.


----------



## Luminesce (7. Februar 2011)

Wärs ein Frettchen gäbs ne 10/10. Ansonsten bin ich nicht der grösste Nagetier-Liebhaber, muss aber sagen dass es sehr süss gezeichnet ist 7/10


----------



## Dracun (8. Februar 2011)

iiiihh Black Swan 

9/10
Sieht stylisch aus und hab gehört der Film soll net schlecht sein


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (8. Februar 2011)

Der sieht aus wie ein freundlicher kleiner Clint Eastwood. 7/10


----------



## floppydrive (8. Februar 2011)

Katzen rocken hart! 10/10


----------



## LiangZhou (9. Februar 2011)

Es wären mehr wenn Du den Hitnergrund weiß machen würdest

7/10


----------



## Poseidoom (20. Februar 2011)

Nicht so ganz besonders. Daher 6/10.


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (2. März 2011)

Das ist also Mama Schlumpf (?) 5/10


----------



## LiangZhou (2. März 2011)

Blutsegeladmiral schrieb:


> Das ist also Mama Schlumpf (?) 5/10



Ich glaub es ist ein Female Trll^^


5/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. März 2011)

Hübsche Zeichnung!

8/10


----------



## Ayuda (2. März 2011)

sorry, ich find Pastewka einfach nicht lustig... aber 5/10 wegen Wochenshow^^




Edit: [Blutelfen....nicht gerade Originell 1/10] ja, mein Char ist Blutelf, hat also nichts mit "poser"avatar ;p


----------



## seanbuddha (2. März 2011)

Blutelfen....nicht gerade Originell 1/10


----------



## Gauloises24 (2. März 2011)

Überzogene Brutalität...
0/10


----------



## Petersburg (2. März 2011)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Überzogene Brutalität...
> 0/10



Der Typ ist sowas von unwitzig 2/10


----------



## Ellesmere (3. März 2011)

Da sehr klein, erkenn ichs nicht richtig...irgendein Mangamädel? Hmm...4/10


----------



## LiangZhou (3. März 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Da sehr klein, erkenn ichs nicht richtig...irgendein Mangamädel? Hmm...4/10




Black Rock Shooter denk ich



B2T: 7/1


----------



## Alux (3. März 2011)

wunderschöne Zeichnung 10/10


----------



## Dracun (3. März 2011)

Ein sexy Nac(k)ht elf? 
9/10


----------



## LiangZhou (5. März 2011)

cute x3

9/10


----------



## llcool13 (7. März 2011)

Recht nett anzuschauen 

8/10


----------



## LiangZhou (7. März 2011)

Die Rabbits! 9/10


----------



## seanbuddha (7. März 2011)

LiangZhou schrieb:


> Die Rabbits! 9/10



Eine Frau die ich nicht kenne 3/10


----------



## Petersburg (7. März 2011)

Epic 10/10


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2011)

5/10 naja...


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

5/10 - Kann das nicht so gut erkennen


----------



## MasterXoX (13. März 2011)

ok^^ was is das? ein dino? 

3/10


----------



## Reflox (24. März 2011)

Skateboard/Fingerboard whateverboard 2/5


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

postapokalyptischer Robo Krieger oder einfach ne geile Rüstung 8/10


----------



## MasterXoX (24. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> postapokalyptischer Robo Krieger oder einfach ne geile Rüstung 8/10




Das isn Gegner aus dem Spiel Half Life ^^


----------



## Alux (24. März 2011)

ah gut zu wissen dann weis ich ja was ich mir zulegen muss^^


----------



## natario (24. März 2011)

Tony Hawk wäre begeistert über das Board  7/10


----------



## Reflox (25. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ah gut zu wissen dann weis ich ja was ich mir zulegen muss^^



Jep, Combine Metro-Police heisst das Teil genau. 

Achja, wenn du wirklich Combines willst, solltest du dir Half-Life 2 zulegen, Half-Life hat nur komische Aliens^^

BT:

Hm 5/10


----------



## Petersburg (25. März 2011)

Hmm... naja 6/10


----------



## Lassart (25. März 2011)

Sieht schön gestört aus 9/10


----------



## Alux (25. März 2011)

ein halbes Gesicht in der Dunkelheit? 4/10


----------



## Petersburg (30. März 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ein halbes Gesicht in der Dunkelheit? 4/10



Ich hoffe für dich dass damit nicht mein Avatar gemeint ist 

Btw; Schön Blutig 8/10


----------



## Alux (31. März 2011)

ne is nicht deiner

deiner is 10/10 gefällt mir immer sehr gut was du dir zusammenbaust

Edit: mit welchem Programm machste deine Avatare?


----------



## NamenloserHeld (8. April 2011)

vlt ein bisschen viel Blut

7,5/10


----------



## Dracun (8. April 2011)

Robin Williams .. 10/10


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

kleines Kind.. 8/10


----------



## Dominau (8. April 2011)

Blut? Naja, 4/10.


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2011)

9/10 Ich finds so toll :>


----------



## Alux (8. April 2011)

Erinnerung an Mario 10/10


----------



## Nebola (8. April 2011)

2/10


----------



## Petersburg (9. April 2011)

Uuuuh ein Pirat 8/10


----------



## NamenloserHeld (9. April 2011)

5/10

Deus Ex?


----------



## Berserkius (9. April 2011)

9/10 aber nur wegen dem Zettel da ;-)


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

KIWARA!!! 0/10


----------



## Reflox (9. April 2011)

Wolfi 8/10


----------



## Mephaistos82 (9. April 2011)

super mario kart? 9/10


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

DAS IST MIR ZU LANGSAM     -5/10


----------



## Thoraxos (9. April 2011)

0815 0/10


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

Wer ist der Typ? 1/10


----------



## Thoraxos (9. April 2011)

Kommste mit negative Kritik nicht klar löl



immer noch 0/10


----------



## Alux (9. April 2011)

da bitte sehr 10/10 jetzt glücklich?


----------



## Michalute (9. April 2011)

mensch herr klassensprecher richtig aggro hier, schönes vorbild.

für dein wölfchen nicht das du noch ne träne versenkst 7/10


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Ach du heilige ist das ein geiles Avatar! Moment... da ist ja gar keins... 0815/10


----------



## Michalute (10. April 2011)

1/10


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

hey King Boo verdient schon mehr^^

hm.. deine Maske kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor.. irgendne Animeserie..  8/10




Michalute schrieb:


> mensch herr klassensprecher richtig aggro hier, schönes vorbild.
> 
> für dein wölfchen nicht das du noch ne träne versenkst 7/10



ich bin vieles.. aber sicher kein Vorbild^^


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hey King Boo verdient schon mehr^^
> 
> hm.. deine Maske kommt mir verdammt bekannt vor.. irgendne Animeserie.. 8/10
> 
> ich bin vieles.. aber sicher kein Vorbild^^



Vorallem bist du ja "nur" Klassensprecher, nicht irgendwie ein Moderator oder so. 

Und für mich bist du ein Vorbild


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Vorallem bist du ja "nur" Klassensprecher, nicht irgendwie ein Moderator oder so.
> 
> Und für mich bist du ein Vorbild



echt jetzt? ich bin ja eigentlich mehr


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> echt jetzt? ich bin ja eigentlich mehr



Was biste denn?^^

Forenpirateninjacyborgjesuschuckwollmilchsau? :>


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Was biste denn?^^
> 
> Forenpirateninjacyborgjesuschuckwollmilchsau? :>



das jesus bitte weglassen^^


----------



## Reflox (10. April 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> das jesus bitte weglassen^^



Das Jesus MUSS drin sein! Sonst wäre es nicht korrekt. Unwissender!

Und jetzt schluss mit OT^^

Immernoch Wolfi 10/10


----------



## Alux (10. April 2011)

ok immernoch King Boo 10/10


----------



## NamenloserHeld (11. April 2011)

2/10 
is irgendwie so mew


----------



## Dracun (13. April 2011)

Dracun schrieb:


> Robin Williams .. 10/10


----------



## Reflox (23. April 2011)

Dein Sohn... daran ist nichts auszusetzen 9/10


----------



## Soladra (23. April 2011)

Bioshock \m/ 10/10


----------



## Sabito (23. April 2011)

Gefällt mir ganz gut, erste Gedanke war ein Pegasus, aber von hinten sieht das eher wie ein Wolf mit Flügeln aus, trotzdem nichts dran auszusetzen 10/10


----------



## Petersburg (24. April 2011)

Hmm ein Gesicht 7/10


----------



## Sabito (24. April 2011)

Wer den Hintergrund dazu nicht kennt, kanns nicht verstehen.^^ 
Btt: Eine Rose? Naja wers mag.^^ 7/10


----------



## Alux (28. April 2011)

Sabito schrieb:


> Wer den Hintergrund dazu nicht kennt, kanns nicht verstehen.^^



ich kenn ihn auch nicht, trotzdem 8/10


----------



## Reflox (28. April 2011)

Immernoch Hundi 10/10


----------



## Alux (1. Mai 2011)

Bioshock 10/10


----------



## Butcher's Hook (2. Mai 2011)

Dante regelt 8/10


----------



## schneemaus (5. Mai 2011)

Wer is das?

Sieht bissl komisch aus - 4/10


----------



## Alux (5. Mai 2011)

ne glatte 8,5/10 für das verwirrte Gesicht


----------



## zoizz (5. Mai 2011)

Leider nur eine 6/10, denn ich bin kein Freund von Mangas.


----------



## Reflox (6. Mai 2011)

Nichts aussergewöhnliches. 5/10


----------



## Alux (6. Mai 2011)

hmm.. der kommt mir bekannt vor.. sieht seriös aus^^ 8/10


----------



## LeWhopper (7. Mai 2011)

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach Action aus. Aber warum sooo klein? Man kann nur schwer die Details erkennen. (7/10)


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

groovy 8/10

sry hab leider kein Größeres gefunden


----------



## Reflox (7. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> hmm.. der kommt mir bekannt vor.. sieht seriös aus^^ 8/10



Vito Scarletta aus Mafia 2 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0RgCxiYljzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





BT:

Dantes Inferno? 6/10


----------



## Alux (7. Mai 2011)

Mafia2 regelt^^ 8/10

nope nix Dante´s Inferno, Devil may cry, aber der Typ heißt auch Dante^^



Leider gabs das Bild nur so klein -.-


----------



## Nebola (7. Mai 2011)

6/10 Geht so ^^


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Ich mag Totenköpfe nicht so 3/10

Ist bestimmt wieder so nen extreme metal hrhrhrhr gekreische oder so?


----------



## Nebola (8. Mai 2011)

Naja wow Avatar halt ^^ 6/10

Ne kein Gekreische  sowas hier ist das 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CVFI4tVl4XY


----------



## Legendary (8. Mai 2011)

Ah ok, das geht ja, ich sag mal so, ich werde dabei nicht aggressiv und das ist glaub ich das Höchstmaß an Toleranz das ich aufbringen kann.  (für solche Musik meine ich)


----------



## Butcher's Hook (9. Mai 2011)

4/10 ... ich mag keine fischmenschen :X


----------



## zoizz (9. Mai 2011)

stilvoll schwarzweiss, coole Kippe, kein buntes sich bewegendes brimbramborium, sondern straight: 8/10


----------



## Petersburg (9. Mai 2011)

Keine Ahnung was das ist, gefallen tut es mir jedoch nicht wirklich 3/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Mai 2011)

9/10

Sieht schön aus ... *schmach*


----------



## Alux (12. Mai 2011)

ich mag Kinder 10/10 

und nein bin weder pädophil noch koch ich Kinder


----------



## Legendary (12. Mai 2011)

Alux schrieb:


> ich mag Kinder 10/10
> 
> und nein bin weder pädophil noch koch ich Kinder



Nur weil man Kinder mag ist man nicht pädophil. Sorry... xD


Zum Avatar 7/10


----------



## Exicoo (12. Mai 2011)

Ganz nice. 

8/10


----------



## floppydrive (13. Mai 2011)

Kommt gut 8/10


----------



## Reflox (13. Mai 2011)

Ich liebe ihn! 10/10 für die beste Spielefigur, die sich nie bewegen wird.


----------



## Alux (13. Mai 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Nur weil man Kinder mag ist man nicht pädophil. Sorry... xD
> 
> 
> Zum Avatar 7/10



is nur präventiv bevor jemand den Satz "Ich mag Kinder" ins schlechte verdreht

BTW Mafia2!! 10/10


----------



## Velynn (3. Juni 2011)

Wahrscheinlich eines der beliebtesten Motive. Mann oder lebendiges Skelett mit dunklem Umhang auf einem Rappen, reitet in der Nacht bei Vollmond durch einen leidvollen Wald.
Trifft meinen simplen Geschmack 10/10


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2011)

Ein... Mann... 5/10


----------



## Alux (3. Juni 2011)

Reflox schrieb:


> Ein... Mann... 5/10



Das ist Blackheart, der Sohn des Teufels in Ghost Rider

BTW Boo 10/10^^


----------



## Butcher's Hook (4. Juni 2011)

irgendein typ auf nem feuerspuckenden pferd :O reicht locker für ne 9/10


----------



## MasterXoX (1. Juli 2011)

Titel passt auch irgendwie dazu, von daher --> 8/10 ^^


----------



## Olliruh (1. Juli 2011)

8/10 
looooooool


----------



## Moortus (1. Juli 2011)

4/10 
find ich irgendwie nicht so toll :/


----------



## zoizz (1. Juli 2011)

schlicht, unaufdringlich, etwas jugendlich 7/10


----------



## Moortus (1. Juli 2011)

"schlicht, unaufdringlich, etwas jugendlich..."

"etwas jugendlich"

"jugendlich"


Versteh ich irgendwie nicht so ganz :/


EDIT: 5/10 weil ich nicht genau erkennen kann, was dass darstellen soll.


----------



## Tilbie (2. Juli 2011)

Ich mag schlicht + grün - 8/10


----------



## Reflox (2. Juli 2011)

Dieses gottverdammte Spiel, mein Leben hat es zerstört. Weiche Dämon, Weiche Satan! 9/10


----------



## Dracun (2. Juli 2011)

Moortus schrieb:


> EDIT: 5/10 weil ich nicht genau erkennen kann, was dass darstellen soll.


Wissenslücke ... das ist der Hase Frank aus dem Film Donnie Darko .. schämen solltest du dich, schämen 

9/10

Eine Kuh einsam auf ner Wiese die Muh ruft .. nice


----------



## zoizz (3. Juli 2011)

Kinderfotos sind eigentlich langweilig, aber zusammen mit dem Spruch darunter gibts Sinn und ist auch gut so!
6/10
Für die Erklärung des Darko-Hasen nochmal 2 drauf ^^ also 8/10


neues Avatar 


PS: Für Jungs sind Drachen immer toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

da fällt mir ein den film wollt ich schon immer mal anschauen 7/10


----------



## Dominau (7. Juli 2011)

1/10. Mag die Pony's einfach nicht ..


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Strange  
5/10


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

green day...green day  6/10


----------



## Dracun (7. Juli 2011)

2/10

wat bin ich froh wenn dieser Mädchen Kagg endlich vorbei ist


----------



## Olliruh (7. Juli 2011)

Süüüüß 9/10


----------



## Reflox (7. Juli 2011)

Greenday... mh... 6/10


----------



## TheGui (7. Juli 2011)

9/10 weil wegen Derpy


----------



## Berserkius (8. Juli 2011)

Geiler Pony *Finger leck* löl 10/10


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (8. Juli 2011)

hmmm... ganz okay  5/10


----------



## MasterXoX (10. Juli 2011)

Yay Katzen! 10/10


----------



## Dominau (10. Juli 2011)

Nein, Pony's! 4/10.
Wenigstens ein HerpDerp Pony :<


----------



## Gazeran (11. Juli 2011)

HUA!? 4/10 Strange!


----------



## Velynn (11. Juli 2011)

9/10, Zusammen mit der Sig - geil!


----------



## TheGui (12. Juli 2011)

0/10 schaut wie ein biesexueller Vampir aus, is das ne Figur aus Twighlight?

Edith: Oh das is ja der kleine Belzebub aus Ghostrider oder? ..schaut trotzdem wie ein Twighlight Charakter aus >_<


----------



## Olliruh (12. Juli 2011)

Pony -.-
6/10 ,haterz gona hate


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (12. Juli 2011)

Wuhu...Green Day 7/10


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Katze! 6/10


----------



## Reflox (22. Juli 2011)

Das Spiel, es ist wieder da, es holt mich wieder! Nein, nimm meinen Bruder aber nicht mich!  10/10


----------



## Zonalar (26. August 2011)

1/10 - Kein Bild da


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

Nerdbrille gibt +2 -> also noch ne 7/10 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (27. August 2011)

Mag LoL nicht 4/10


----------



## zoizz (27. August 2011)

DU sollst auch nicht das Spiel bewerten ...

Denn das Ava von Annie ist doch was anderes als LoL zu spielen ^^


----------



## Reflox (27. August 2011)

Ich mag LoL und die Typies in dem Spiel nicht 0/10


----------



## Zonalar (1. Oktober 2011)

6/10 - Bild geht so, aber meiner Meinung muss auch der Titel dazu passen :/ Der is ja von "The ring Thing"  (echt geiler Film)

Dafür past dein Titel zu meinem Bild


----------



## Alux (1. Oktober 2011)

5/5 weil dein Avatar so traurig guckt


----------



## Reflox (4. Oktober 2011)

Spiel zwar kein WoW mehr aber, Untote sind einfach die tollste Rasse 9/10 =D

@Benji

Ich such schon lange pupsi mit seinen Schleckstengeln


----------



## Wolfmania (4. Oktober 2011)

5/10 für den Zylinder


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

PvP  8/10, leider macht die Kaffee-Reverenz keinen Sinn mit dem Bild :/ deswegen nur 8.


----------



## Selor Kiith (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit mehr Bildern und flüssigeren ablaufen, wärs besser 
Pony... 4/10


----------



## Dracun (10. Oktober 2011)

Star Trek ftw!

9/10


----------



## Alux (18. Oktober 2011)

Dein Sohn, 8/10


----------



## Reflox (18. Oktober 2011)

hm... WoW, aber da es ein Untoter ist 6/10


----------



## MasterXoX (23. Oktober 2011)

8/10


----------



## Geology rocks! (23. Oktober 2011)

ok ich kann mit Autos nichts anfangen aber solange es dir gefällt^^  6/10


----------



## Edou (23. Oktober 2011)

10/10 Trolle bitte nicht füttern!


----------



## Wolfmania (24. Oktober 2011)

große böse Miezekatze 6,5/10


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (24. Oktober 2011)

Hmmm, obwohl ich mir nicht sicher bin, und generell gegen Krieg und
dergleichen bin, muss ich dir wohl "nur" eine 5/10 geben ):


----------



## Dropz (25. Oktober 2011)

Rise Against ist super  Animiert macht es noch coller= 10/10


----------



## Dominau (25. Oktober 2011)

Sieht sehr cool aus 
9/10


----------



## B-R-A-I-N (27. Oktober 2011)

Ein regebogenkotzender Pandabär..... 10/10


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

guter alter Homer  9/10


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

Frosch? I dunno  6/10


----------



## TheGui (4. November 2011)

der gute joker  8/10



Cannibal schrieb:


> Frosch? I dunno  6/10


das is nen pony



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tsukasu (4. November 2011)

Pony!? oO hm......ok, sieht aber cool aus 8/10^^


----------



## Reflox (6. November 2011)

Hm näh 4/10


----------



## Olliruh (6. November 2011)

lol 10/10


----------



## Sh1k4ri (6. November 2011)

Volcom a.k.a. teure Klamotten  7/10


----------



## Zonalar (3. Januar 2012)

Verstehe die Reference nicht, aber sieht goil aus :O 7/10


----------



## Wolfmania (3. Januar 2012)

Pony...naja 5/10 weil es schöne große Augen sind


----------



## Legendary (3. Januar 2012)

Autos sind immer gut, ist das ein älterer Ford oder Opel? Naja trotzdem ne 8/10


----------



## Gazeran (3. Januar 2012)

omfg ^^
11/10


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2012)

Ne halbe Katze  7/10


----------



## BenNevis (7. Januar 2012)

Ein WoW Irgendwas :-O 7/10


----------



## TheGui (8. Januar 2012)

keine Ahnung was für ein Auto das is... 2/10


----------



## Velynn (12. Januar 2012)

Is doch langsam alt   5/10


(ich erwarte bereits den nächsten ''Ihh n Twilight-Kerl'' Kommi)


----------



## Dracun (13. Januar 2012)

Das ist doch der Sohn vom teufel aus dem Film Ghost Rider .. Blackheart?
Ja Wiki sagt Blackheart .. also nix mit schwule Glitzervampir ... Bääämm

Ach ja Bewertung

6/10

Weil der Film mich gut unterhalten hat.


----------



## Humpelpumpel (15. Januar 2012)

10/10 Dein Sohnemann ist einfach putzig.


----------



## Thjodrerir (17. Januar 2012)

9/10 Geile Frisur


----------



## zoizz (23. Januar 2012)

Rift? 9/10 dann


----------



## floppydrive (23. Januar 2012)

Lahm 1/10


----------



## Sargonnass (6. Februar 2012)

Fallout tolles Spiel: 5/10


----------



## Millijana (9. Februar 2012)

0/10 Leute die hier mitmachen ohne einen Ava zuhaben sind echt doof!


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (13. Februar 2012)

Aye! Solche Bilder sind immer gut.  8/10


----------



## Reflox (17. Februar 2012)

Wer soll das sein? 1/10


----------



## Klein-Maha (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich wüsste was das Puschelviech zu sagen hat, wärs cooler... 6/10


----------



## Alux (23. Februar 2012)

Niice^^ 10/10


----------



## Mograin (23. Februar 2012)

5/10


----------



## SaphirSternchen (24. Februar 2012)

5/10 

Entweder liegts daran das ich kaum geschlafen habe , oder ich bin halb blind. Irgendwie erkenn ich auf deinen Ava kaum was


----------



## Manaldheilungl (24. Februar 2012)

9/10 Dazu braucht man ja nicht viel sagen


----------



## Reflox (25. Februar 2012)

Diabolo oder? 8/10


----------



## TheGui (26. Februar 2012)

7/10 weil ich das meme mag!


----------



## Rexo (8. März 2012)

_Eeewwww.....MLP....
0/10
_


----------



## again3 (9. März 2012)

sagte der furmensch.. naja witzig is es 7/10


----------



## xashija (9. März 2012)

Kein Avatar zu sehen  0/10


----------



## Derulu (9. März 2012)

Netter singender Hamster (?) 8/10


----------



## Mograin (11. März 2012)

Netter Avatar 8/10


----------



## H2OTest (11. März 2012)

schick 7/10


----------



## again3 (12. März 2012)

Blut? 5/10


----------



## H2OTest (12. März 2012)

Bounci Bounci   9/10 und nein das soll eig kein blut darstellen, das waren 2 neue pinsel in Gimp die ich einfach mal ausprobiert habe


----------



## floppydrive (12. März 2012)

Naja 3/10


----------



## Mograin (12. März 2012)

Nice Guy pose lol 8/10 ^^


----------



## Kersyl (14. März 2012)

8/10 Sieht cool aus, woher ist das


----------



## Mograin (14. März 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> 8/10 Sieht cool aus, woher ist das




Sloth von FMA Brotherhood wenn du mein Avatar meinst^^


Deins sieht auch cool aus 10/10


----------



## Dominau (16. März 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist, ayes!  10/10

Prost!


----------



## Mograin (27. April 2012)

HEYYEYAAEYAAAEYAEYAA XD 10/10



<---Mein neuer avatar^^


----------



## H2OTest (27. April 2012)

Naruto, annehmbar 7/10


----------



## Mograin (28. April 2012)

Linkin Park FTW 10/10^^


----------



## Alux (30. April 2012)

9/10 Naruto!!


----------



## Mograin (30. April 2012)

9/10 

du hättest 10/10 bekommen hättest du FMA Brotherhood version als dein avatar genommen!

denn die 2003-Anime version FMA war für mich eine billge Filler gesichte gewesen und die character benahmen sich zu Emohaft(nicht böse gemeint)^^


----------



## Alux (30. April 2012)

immer noch 9/10^^

Und das Foto ist auch nichtt von der Serie sondern von Fullmetal Alchemist: Conqueror of Shamballa


----------



## ego1899 (30. April 2012)

5/10

Neutral, weil ich die Serie nicht kenne und es dafür dann auch mit Sicherheit einen Grund gibt...


----------



## Mograin (2. Mai 2012)

Ich weiß nicht wieso aber das bild sieht aus wie aus einen hooligan-verein... 10/10!


----------



## Fremder123 (2. Mai 2012)

Und weil es an Hools erinnert bekommt es 10/10?! Bedenklich.^^

5/10 für Mograin, weil es Anime ist ich Naruto aber nichts abgewinnen kann.


----------



## Mograin (2. Mai 2012)

Fremder123 schrieb:


> Und weil es an Hools erinnert bekommt es 10/10?! Bedenklich.^^



7/10 weil dein avatar mich irgendwie an die band "Kiss" erinnert XD


----------



## Mograin (4. Mai 2012)

so ein neuen Avatar erstellt^^


----------



## floppydrive (9. Mai 2012)

Dicke Menschenkatze mit roten Augen? 0/10


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Mai 2012)

Fallout 10/10


----------



## Mograin (9. Mai 2012)

Sieht wie Altair aus Assasins Creed aus 8/10


----------



## HGVermillion (9. Mai 2012)

8/10

Tsss hält der mich für einen Assasinen, dabei machen die lange nicht soviel Geld 

Hier mal ein kleiner Hinweis für alle die Hoffen das teil 4 doch noch irgendwann erscheint!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja, das waren noch Zeiten.


----------



## Reflox (10. Mai 2012)

Bisschen dunkel :< 6/10


----------



## Mograin (10. Mai 2012)

Pokemon! 7/10 wobei die Erste staffel die beste war und die neuern Staffeln immer Schlechter werden XD 

Edit:Netter neuer Avatar 9/10


----------



## Mograin (3. Juni 2012)

Wie ich sehe haben meisten user ihre alten Avatare behalten^^


----------



## Yinj (13. Juni 2012)

8/10 weil ich keine Ahnung hab wer das sein soll (nur das es aus Naruto ist) D


----------



## Königmarcus (24. Juni 2012)

Memes ftw 

8/10


----------



## Alux (24. Juni 2012)

Katze^^  und Strichmännchen..  7/10


----------



## BloodyEyeX (27. Juni 2012)

Full Metal Alchemist oder? Hab ich nie gesehen. Leider. 7/10. <3 all anime ^^


----------



## Mograin (27. Juni 2012)

Ich mag keine Ponys... D: 5/10


----------



## Alux (8. Juli 2012)

Hm^^ ich weis nicht irgendwie..so  6/10


----------



## Reflox (8. Juli 2012)

Ich mag es, cooler wäre es, wenn das Wasser ein bisschen mehr herausstechen würde.  9/10


----------



## Mograin (8. Juli 2012)

Partizan hmm...10/10 weil es mich an den Guten alten FK Partizan Grobari aus Serbien erinnert


----------



## Ayi (23. Juli 2012)

5/10 Irgendwie nicht so meins


----------



## Reflox (23. Juli 2012)

Idefix <3 10/10


----------



## H2OTest (26. Juli 2012)

7/10


----------



## Ayi (26. Juli 2012)

ka wer der Typ ist, passt aber zumindest gut zur Signatur ^^ Bist du das?


ich geb mal 6/10


----------



## H2OTest (27. Juli 2012)

c'est moi 

8/10


----------



## Murfy (27. Juli 2012)

9/10

Dein Avatar ist irritierend, genau wie deine Signatur. 

mfg


----------



## Ayi (27. Juli 2012)

1/10

finde dieses T-Set ziemlich häßlich, sry


----------



## Mograin (29. Juli 2012)

Idefix das Hündchen von Obelix  OVER 9000/10


----------



## exill (28. September 2012)

6/10 sorry, kann damit nicht viel anfangen, sieht mir eventuell nach dem Comic oder ähnlichem aus.


----------



## H2OTest (10. Oktober 2012)

7/10


----------



## seanbuddha (12. Oktober 2012)

2/10
Komisch und iwie verpixelt/unsauber


----------



## Humpelpumpel (13. Oktober 2012)

8/10


----------



## ego1899 (13. Oktober 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2/10
> Komisch und iwie verpixelt/unsauber



same here xD

2/10


----------



## H2OTest (13. Oktober 2012)

5/10


----------



## Mograin (7. Dezember 2012)

7/10 Es erinnert mich an den Kubanischen Freiheitskämpfer Che und an die General Ratko Mladic Grafitis die man fast überall in Serbien finden kann


----------



## Kinq_Alexx (13. Dezember 2012)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> 2/10
> Komisch und iwie verpixelt/unsauber



Dito ;-) 2/10


----------



## Ayi (13. Dezember 2012)

2/10


----------



## zoizz (30. Dezember 2012)

Asterix und Obelix fand ich nie gut - aber gibt nen Hundebonus 6/10


----------



## SuperSaurfang (2. Januar 2013)

4/10 irgendwie naja kann man wenig erkennen


----------



## Alux (3. Januar 2013)

Irwo zwischen süß und hm.. ^^  8/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (7. Januar 2013)

Es erinnert stark an das Jing-Jang symbol warscheinlich soll es das auch darstellen 9/10


----------



## Ayi (27. Januar 2013)

5/10


----------



## Lancegrim (27. Januar 2013)

Der gute alte Idefix.... 8/10


----------



## Fedaykin (31. Januar 2013)

4/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (11. Februar 2013)

5/10


----------



## Nebola (1. März 2013)

Sieht glaube so aus wie die Serbische Flagge 6/10


----------



## Aun (7. März 2013)

yarr harr. piraten 

7/10


----------



## Firun (7. März 2013)

10/10  wegen cool und Katzenbonus


----------



## Reflox (7. März 2013)

WAAAAGH/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (26. Mai 2013)

7/10 auch wenn irgendwie seltsam aussieht XD


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (28. Juli 2013)

5/10
schönes Design


----------



## Soladra (28. Juli 2013)

10/10 weil sehr hübsch^^ selbst gemalt?


----------



## NanamiHanafubuki (1. August 2013)

10/10 gefällt mir 

ja, selbst gemalt ^^


----------



## Voljub (23. August 2013)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Pokémon - 7/10.


----------



## Corrupt Gnosis (11. September 2013)

Ziemlich Emo-Like. 5/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (4. Dezember 2013)

Undefinierbar


----------



## Aun (5. Dezember 2013)

Remove Kebap! 5/10!   

und ja ich weiß, dass das ne serbische flagge ist. gab ja wohl genug elend da unten


----------



## Ayi (7. Dezember 2013)

7/10


----------



## Alux (7. Dezember 2013)

Noice! 10/10


----------



## DarkoRatic (22. Dezember 2013)

5/10


----------



## BunzLee (7. Januar 2014)

5/10


----------



## zoizz (7. Januar 2014)

Fantastisch	10/10


----------



## Mograin (18. Januar 2014)

7/10


----------



## Alux (19. Januar 2014)

7/10


----------



## Wynn (20. Januar 2014)

hübscher sonnenaufgang 8/10


----------



## Grushdak (21. Januar 2014)

10/10 ... hat irgendwas von Serana aus Skyrim ...


----------



## Alux (9. Februar 2014)

Nordischer Barbar! 8/10

und bevor jetzt wieder Sonnenaufgang kommt, das ist ein SonnenUNTERGANG


----------



## Magogan (10. Februar 2014)

Der Sonnenuntergang ist echt schön, nur der Typ da stört xD 8/10


----------



## Belo79 (10. Februar 2014)

0/10 -> Keiner vorhanden


----------



## ThaWatcher (11. Februar 2014)

9/10
Mag so psycho Zeug.


----------



## Rexo (15. Februar 2014)

_Hitman ??

nich so der riesen Fan davon... 0/10_


----------



## Reflox (9. März 2014)

Ich mag die Farben und den Stil 7/10


----------



## Catoonist (23. Mai 2014)

7/10


----------



## Veshrae (27. Mai 2014)

Gefällt mir nicht, 2/10


----------



## CaptainKaruzo (30. Mai 2014)

kreativ?! 6/10 ;-)


----------

